# Picture Thread



## Thunder

We used to have one, but it was locked due to spam/flaming/off-topic D: We could make it work. Anyway, post your picture. If you don't want to, don't. Instead of yelling out "OMG PEDO!!!!!!".
*<big><big>
Guidelines:</big></big>*

To try and prevent this from getting locked, try following some of these rules.

*Posting your picture is your choice, don't let anyone pressure you into posting it.
**Be aware of the consequences of posting your pictures (Mostly for girls). I've known someone who almost got a stalker, or had some 10 year old ask her out XD*
*Try not to quote people's pictures, in case they want to remove it, but if something happens where they should quote it, ask a mod to remove it.
*Be respectful, shouting out "lol ur ugleeh", "ur fat", "ur.... different" never makes anyone feel good, EVEN if you hate them.
**No nudity, please o_o*
<big><big>**Try to STAY on topic, please?*</big></big>
*Another thing is, try not to boost someone's ego too much, we don't need any arrogant jackasses who think they're "hot", when they're not that attractive at all.
*Don't post anyone else's picture.
**Anyone under the age of 13 cannot post their picture.*

Anyway, that's about it, mods, if you feel you need to add a rule, go right ahead.

<big><big>*If you want your picture on here, post your picture inside a spoiler like this:*</big></big>



		Code:
	

[spoiler=NAMEHERE][img]imageurlhere[/img][/spoiler]


And i'll add it for ya.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Panties</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>fabiolovessunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jojo/Nightray</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















































































































































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sarc</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartysaar</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MrCrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohdangitsgabby</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sporge27</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce / Shadow Joelton</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hal</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div></div>
<big><big>*
If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,*</big></big>


----------



## Megamannt125

This is probably going to fail like all the others...
I'd post a recent pic, but my mom recently forced me to cut my hair, and i'm not taking a picture of myself with short hair, plus everyone on TBT has already seen me.


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This is probably going to fail like all the others...
> I'd post a recent pic, but my mom recently forced me to cut my hair, and i'm not taking a picture of myself with short hair, plus everyone on TBT has already seen me.


Maybe... If people try to follow the guidelines, it could work o:


----------



## Megamannt125

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably going to fail like all the others...
> I'd post a recent pic, but my mom recently forced me to cut my hair, and i'm not taking a picture of myself with short hair, plus everyone on TBT has already seen me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe... If people try to follow the guidelines, it could work o:
Click to expand...

But of course people won't.


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably going to fail like all the others...
> I'd post a recent pic, but my mom recently forced me to cut my hair, and i'm not taking a picture of myself with short hair, plus everyone on TBT has already seen me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe... If people try to follow the guidelines, it could work o:
Click to expand...

And you've set good and understandable guidlines there...
We'll see how well people abide by them.

Also, I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## Ciaran

Id post a pic but, nah


----------



## Kanye Omari West

I'll edit this later.


----------



## AndyB

Alright, to get the ball rolling:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.


I was hoping for DO NOT WANT xD but good picture


----------



## AndyB

Too bad dude.
Maybe down the line you'll see new pictures from me. ;D


----------



## Megamannt125

AndyB said:
			
		

> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.


I like your beanie.


----------



## Yokie

Ok, this is the best shot I could get.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## AndyB

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
Click to expand...

It has a monkey on it. :3


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
Click to expand...

XD
Classic Andy

Dude, you need a better camera.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> Classic Andy
> 
> Dude, you need a better camera.
Click to expand...

It's a crappy webcam my friend gave me.
I will get a better camera soon.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> Classic Andy
> 
> Dude, you need a better camera.
Click to expand...

Web cam quality sucks D:


----------



## Bacon Boy

BRANDON! YOU NEED TO POST YOURSELF! Here's me: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

(This was taken with my webcam.)


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> BRANDON! YOU NEED TO POST YOURSELF! Here's me: [image]
> 
> (This was taken with my webcam.)


What a posh face, playin' on his DS


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRANDON! YOU NEED TO POST YOURSELF! Here's me: [image]
> 
> (This was taken with my webcam.)
> 
> 
> 
> What a posh face, playin' on his DS
Click to expand...

I knows.


----------



## Megamannt125

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> BRANDON! YOU NEED TO POST YOURSELF! Here's me: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> (This was taken with my webcam.)


You look sort of like Charlie Sheen


----------



## GetSumSunBK

omg that guy is awesome- 2 and a half man


----------



## gandalfail

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRANDON! YOU NEED TO POST YOURSELF! Here's me: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> (This was taken with my webcam.)
> 
> 
> 
> You look sort of like Charlie Sheen
Click to expand...

its charlie sheen!  :O


----------



## merinda!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.


*Your picture just reminded me of Sid from Skins.*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sid Jenkins.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

It's me : D

The last picture some of you saw was I think a month after my 12th birthday now I'm 13 so I changed, I guess
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>10/9/09</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">










I like my hat :3 </div>


----------



## Thunder

#Garrett said:
			
		

> It's me : D
> 
> The last picture some of you saw was I think a month after my 12th birthday now I'm 13 so I changed, I guess
> 
> [image]
> 
> I like my hat :3 [/spoiler]


Nice pics, Garrett o:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's me : D
> 
> The last picture some of you saw was I think a month after my 12th birthday now I'm 13 so I changed, I guess
> 
> [image]
> 
> I like my hat :3 [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics, Garrett o:
Click to expand...

Haha thanks *waits for yours*


----------



## Draco Roar

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
Click to expand...

I have one of those! The PG Tips monkey, right?


----------



## AndyB

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one of those! The PG Tips monkey, right?
Click to expand...

Yep. That's the one. 
:]


----------



## Bacon Boy

So Andy's Sid Jenkins, and I'm Charlie Sheen...

WAITIN ON YOURS BRANDY!


----------



## Draco Roar

AndyB said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one of those! The PG Tips monkey, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. That's the one.
> :]
Click to expand...

Heheh. I knew it. ;P


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So Andy's Sid Jenkins, and I'm Charlie Sheen...
> 
> WAITIN ON YOURS BRANDY!


Think of me as...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jackie Chan, baby </div>


----------



## Ricano

Does it have to be a recent one? xd


----------



## Thunder

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Does it have to be a recent one? xd


Nah, not necessarily.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Andy's Sid Jenkins, and I'm Charlie Sheen...
> 
> WAITIN ON YOURS BRANDY!
> 
> 
> 
> Think of me as...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie Chan, baby </div>
Click to expand...

XD
I love it.


Here's me
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wish

*lurks* oo


----------



## The Sign Painter

If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.


----------



## merinda!

archy1121 said:
			
		

> If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.


*Nice T-shirt.*


----------



## Thunder

sakura said:
			
		

> *lurks* oo


No stalking


----------



## Bacon Boy

Crashy... Still waiting.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Emerald. said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice T-shirt.*
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Crashy... Still waiting.






			
				Master Crash said:
			
		

> *Posting your picture is your choice, don't let anyone pressure you into posting it.



:s


----------



## Wish

Master Crash said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *lurks* oo
> 
> 
> 
> No stalking
Click to expand...

*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




's back*


----------



## Draco Roar

I'll post my pic in 5 and a bit days. <_<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

archy1121 said:
			
		

> If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.


How old are you?

Waiting for 13 acro?

Crash do it like me and Lewis did on Just-Wi

Form 
	
	




		Code:
	

 [b]Name[b]
[spoiler]Their picture [/spoiler]


On the first page okay?


----------



## Draco Roar

#Garrett said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Waiting for 13 acro?
> 
> Crash do it like me and Lewis did on Just-Wi
> 
> Form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Name[b]
> [spoiler]Their picture [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> On the first page okay?
Click to expand...

Yes. :3


----------



## Thunder

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Waiting for 13 acro?
> 
> Crash do it like me and Lewis did on Just-Wi
> 
> Form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Name[b]
> [spoiler]Their picture [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> On the first page okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. :3
Click to expand...

Sure, why not.


----------



## AndyB

I don't know about that Brandon...
No point making it like a directory of TBT pics.
May be easier... but I don't see the real need for it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> I don't know about that Brandon...
> No point making it like a directory of TBT pics.
> May be easier... but I don't see the real need for it.


I'm still waiting on Brandon's pic.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> I don't know about that Brandon...
> No point making it like a directory of TBT pics.
> May be easier... but I don't see the real need for it.


Oh, i misread it XD i just put the form on the first page >__(\ But yeah, i guess no use in making it like that.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crashy... Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posting your picture is your choice, don't let anyone pressure you into posting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :s
Click to expand...

Yea, but you said you would like three months ago!


----------



## Ricano

*Joins sakura in lurking*
>.>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crashy... Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Posting your picture is your choice, don't let anyone pressure you into posting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, but you said you would like three months ago!
Click to expand...

XD I know, but i can never get a good picture >__<


----------



## Wish

ricano4life said:
			
		

> *Joins sakura in lurking*
> >.>


Bleghhh. There is no use of lurking anymore. No ones saying anything that I want to know about. XD


----------



## Ricano

sakura said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joins sakura in lurking*
> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Bleghhh. There is no use of lurking anymore. No ones saying anything that I want to know about. XD
Click to expand...

No, join me >:/


----------



## AndyB

sakura said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joins sakura in lurking*
> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Bleghhh. There is no use of lurking anymore. No ones saying anything that I want to know about. XD
Click to expand...

That is if people posted pictures.


----------



## Wish

ricano4life said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joins sakura in lurking*
> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Bleghhh. There is no use of lurking anymore. No ones saying anything that I want to know about. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, join me >:/
Click to expand...

Fien. >|:


----------



## Thunder

Guys, keep it on topic o-o


----------



## kalinn

this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday  
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice picture, Kalinn


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture, Kalinn
Click to expand...

why thank you


----------



## Hub12

Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D

No, not really.

No pictures for you, nuh uh.

But I did post a video with me and my friend...

Now let's see if I can find it...


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> No pictures for you, nuh uh.
> 
> But I did post a video with me and my friend...
> 
> Now let's see if I can find it...


I thought you were like, 12 or something? o:


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> No pictures for you, nuh uh.
> 
> But I did post a video with me and my friend...
> 
> Now let's see if I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were like, 12 or something? o:
Click to expand...

....And?


----------



## AndyB

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> No pictures for you, nuh uh.
> 
> But I did post a video with me and my friend...
> 
> Now let's see if I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were like, 12 or something? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....And?
Click to expand...

Read the first post.


----------



## Hub12

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> No pictures for you, nuh uh.
> 
> But I did post a video with me and my friend...
> 
> Now let's see if I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were like, 12 or something? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the first post.
Click to expand...

13 on December...

But wait, it's not December...

.___________.


----------



## AndyB

Hub12 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> No pictures for you, nuh uh.
> 
> But I did post a video with me and my friend...
> 
> Now let's see if I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were like, 12 or something? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 13 on December...
> 
> But wait, it's not December...
> 
> .___________.
Click to expand...

Well done.
You got there in the end


----------



## Hub12

It'll probably be dead by December though. :{


----------



## Nic

Avatar is me awhile back but recently I have changed but only a few people have seen me currently. Picture may be posted sooner or later.


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 puts his rape face on.  >;D
> 
> No, not really.
> 
> No pictures for you, nuh uh.
> 
> But I did post a video with me and my friend...
> 
> Now let's see if I can find it...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were like, 12 or something? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....And?
Click to expand...

Somethin' about the Zetaboards policy, no kids posting private info under 13, yada yada yada


----------



## NikoKing

Here's a picture of me at a recent wedding, except I didn't have as big of a mustache back then...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prepare to shat bricks</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice!


----------



## Anna

Emerald. said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your picture just reminded me of Sid from Skins.*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sid Jenkins.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

*censored.2.0* twins!


----------



## kalinn

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...

thanks  
you too with your intense dsi playing 
xD


----------



## Anna

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> you too with your intense dsi playing
> xD
Click to expand...

I was in the moment. Playing an old "Partners in Time" when I took that pic. Five minutes later, towards the end of a boss battle... the game glitched. Lugi's head was on baby Mario's and then it froze...


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> you too with your intense dsi playing
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in the moment. Playing an old "Partners in Time" when I took that pic. Five minutes later, towards the end of a boss battle... the game glitched. Lugi's head was on baby Mario's and then it froze...
Click to expand...

XD sucks

Anna: sexeh


----------



## AndyB

Anna said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> *Your picture just reminded me of Sid from Skins.*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sid Jenkins.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.2.0* twins!
Click to expand...

Damn right.
We're just that awesome


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> you too with your intense dsi playing
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was in the moment. Playing an old "Partners in Time" when I took that pic. Five minutes later, towards the end of a boss battle... the game glitched. Lugi's head was on baby Mario's and then it froze...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD sucks
> 
> Anna: sexeh
Click to expand...

inorite?

inorite?


----------



## Tyler

Sexy, rite?


----------



## Thunder

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Sexy, rite?


it'd be wrong if i called Uncle Tyler sexy D:

But yeah BD


----------



## -Aaron

@Odd: No, not sexy.
Hawt.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">






</div>


----------



## Tyler

Master Crash said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy, rite?
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be wrong if i called Uncle Tyler sexy D:
> 
> But yeah BD
Click to expand...

Yea, we can stop calling me Uncle Tyler. It's kinda creepy.  :r


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*Well, your 16th party certainly brang the boys to the yard.*


----------



## Thunder

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> Sexy, rite?
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be wrong if i called Uncle Tyler sexy D:
> 
> But yeah BD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, we can stop calling me Uncle Tyler. It's kinda creepy.  :r
Click to expand...

</3

Fine, lol.


----------



## Tyler

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> @Odd: No, not sexy.
> Hawt.


Alright, works for me.


----------



## gandalfail

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy, rite?
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be wrong if i called Uncle Tyler sexy D:
> 
> But yeah BD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, we can stop calling me Uncle Tyler. It's kinda creepy.  :r
Click to expand...

HI UNCLE TYLER! I thought you were dead, but your alive!!!  :veryhappy:


----------



## Anna

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy, rite?
> 
> 
> 
> it'd be wrong if i called Uncle Tyler sexy D:
> 
> But yeah BD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, we can stop calling me Uncle Tyler. It's kinda creepy.  :r
Click to expand...

hey untie tyler


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> [image]


Nice picture  :veryhappy:


----------



## -Aaron

I thought we weren't supposed to quote photos?


----------



## NikoKing

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of me at a recent wedding, except I didn't have as big of a mustache back then...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Prepare to shat bricks</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ahem... :3 .


----------



## Thunder

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I thought we weren't supposed to quote photos?


Err, right ><


----------



## AndyB

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I thought we weren't supposed to quote photos?


Bingo.
Good going Crash!


----------



## Thunder

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me at a recent wedding, except I didn't have as big of a mustache back then...
> 
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem... :3 .
Click to expand...

*shats bricks*


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Thanks, bud. xD


----------



## Tyler

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we weren't supposed to quote photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Err, right ><
Click to expand...

Oh yea. :3 

Guys, let's not quote photos anymore.  :yes:


----------



## gandalfail

a little late there oddcrazy...  T_T


----------



## Bacon Boy

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> image


Woah...


----------



## kalinn

Emerald. said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, your 16th party certainly brang the boys to the yard.*
Click to expand...

lol is that a compliment?


----------



## sarahbear

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Woah...
Click to expand...

Haha? 
Is that good or bad. o.0


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Woah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha?
> Is that good or bad. o.0
Click to expand...

You just gotta keep an eye on Al ;P


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, your 16th party certainly brang the boys to the yard.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol is that a compliment?
Click to expand...

*Yes.
*


----------



## AndyB

Is it a bird?
Is it a plane?
NO! It's...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




<big>*AMAZINGANDYB!*</big></div>


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Woah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha?
> Is that good or bad. o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just gotta keep an eye on Al ;P
Click to expand...

lol.
What do you mean?


----------



## Bacon Boy

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image
> 
> 
> 
> Woah...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha?
> Is that good or bad. o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just gotta keep an eye on Al ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

What? It was a compliment... And now I am confused...


----------



## sarahbear

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha?
> Is that good or bad. o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just gotta keep an eye on Al ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? It was a compliment... And now I am confused...
Click to expand...

K. Well thanks. xP


----------



## kalinn

Emerald. said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my most recent picture.. that i took on my 16th birthday
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, your 16th party certainly brang the boys to the yard.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol is that a compliment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes.
> *
Click to expand...

oh, well thanks =]


----------



## Bacon Boy

The cute one's name is Chester:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wish

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The cute one's name is Chester:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cat. :33 Purrty.


----------



## gandalfail

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The cute one's name is Chester:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


 GO CHESTER!


----------



## Thunder

YO GUYS, I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES'N STUFF, AND I'MA LET YOU FINISH, BUT YOU GUYS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO QUOTE PICTURES


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> YO GUYS, I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES'N STUFF, AND I'MA LET YOU FINISH, BUT YOU GUYS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO QUOTE PICTURES


Just for that, I'MA QUOTE EVERY PICTURE IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## gandalfail

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO GUYS, I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES'N STUFF, AND I'MA LET YOU FINISH, BUT YOU GUYS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO QUOTE PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I'MA QUOTE EVERY PICTURE IN THIS THREAD!
Click to expand...

QUOTE SPAM  B)


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO GUYS, I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES'N STUFF, AND I'MA LET YOU FINISH, BUT YOU GUYS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO QUOTE PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I'MA QUOTE EVERY PICTURE IN THIS THREAD!
Click to expand...

But Odd sez so O:


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO GUYS, I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES'N STUFF, AND I'MA LET YOU FINISH, BUT YOU GUYS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO QUOTE PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I'MA QUOTE EVERY PICTURE IN THIS THREAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Odd sez so O:
Click to expand...

Damn it... Okay... Fine... Can I take another crazy picter?


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YO GUYS, I LIKE ALL THE PICTURES'N STUFF, AND I'MA LET YOU FINISH, BUT YOU GUYS AREN'T SUPPOSED TO QUOTE PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I'MA QUOTE EVERY PICTURE IN THIS THREAD!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Odd sez so O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it... Okay... Fine... Can I take another crazy picter?
Click to expand...

Sure yo


----------



## Princess

Brandeh first. ;3


----------



## Pear

Aghh, I better get a picture in quick before this is locked.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Uh...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


zghfgjfj
BIG BIRD


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Uh...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


TOO!


----------



## coffeebean!

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> zghfgjfj
> BIG BIRD
Click to expand...

Is one sexy beast? 
I know. And Elmo is in there too, you just can't see him.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> TOO!
Click to expand...

no..THREE


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> TOO!
Click to expand...

FO! (Pally...)


----------



## sarahbear

Coffeebean! you're pretty.


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> TOO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FO! (Pally...)
Click to expand...

POUR!
I MEAN FOUR


----------



## coffeebean!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Coffeebean! you're pretty.


=p

You're _beautiful._


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
Click to expand...

Ehh not really. xP
But thank you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
Click to expand...

You both are drop dead gorgeous! Don't degrade yourselves!


----------



## coffeebean!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
Click to expand...

Yes really.

Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<


^.^


----------



## Wish

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
Click to expand...

Your _both_ beautiful. :33


----------



## gandalfail

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<
> 
> 
> ^.^
Click to expand...

is this a your prettier than me but im prettier than you contest?  >_<


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<
> 
> 
> ^.^
Click to expand...

Hahaha.
Fine, fine. I will neither admit it, or deny it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Does Crash remember this one?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## gandalfail

sakura said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your _both_ beautiful. :33
Click to expand...

ok everyones happy, now move onto other stuff


----------



## sarahbear

sakura said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your _both_ beautiful. :33
Click to expand...

Lawl.
Thank you.


----------



## coffeebean!

gandalfail said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<
> 
> 
> ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this a your prettier than me but im prettier than you contest?  >_<
Click to expand...

No.

This is, "I don't want to hear "not reallys" because you are beautiful" and if you deny the truth, coofeh will pour acid on your face. 

@al: zomg cute xD


----------



## Ricano

sakura said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your _both_ beautiful. :33
Click to expand...

I know right? xd


----------



## Hub12

Nice thread.

:U Hope it doesn't burn up.


----------



## Wish

ricano4life said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your _both_ beautiful. :33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? xd
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* yea. :3


----------



## Princess

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffeebean! you're pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> =p
> 
> You're _beautiful._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<
> 
> 
> ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.
> Fine, fine. I will neither admit it, or deny it.
Click to expand...

Techni I now declare you my hoe.


----------



## Bacon Boy

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> gandalfail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_beautiful._
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<
> 
> 
> ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is this a your prettier than me but im prettier than you contest?  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> This is, "I don't want to hear "not reallys" because you are beautiful" and if you deny the truth, coofeh will pour acid on your face.
> 
> @al: zomg cute xD
Click to expand...

It's not cute. It's the cold hard truth. (Until I get that surgery done. Finally...)

And sure, thanks for disregarding my comment about you two...


----------



## sarahbear

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_beautiful._
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh not really. xP
> But thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Deny it one more time, and I'll pour acid on your face O:<
> 
> 
> ^.^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.
> Fine, fine. I will neither admit it, or deny it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Techni I now declare you my hoe.
Click to expand...

Hahaha.
I accept! xP


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D


I know, I am so freaking hot!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am so freaking hot!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You sexy beast. <3

XD


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Does Crash remember this one?
> 
> [image]


XD Yeah, i remember. You're probably just in a cold room, is all.

(Nice shirt btw)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Crash remember this one?
> 
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> XD Yeah, i remember. You're probably just in a cold room, is all.
> 
> (Nice shirt btw)
Click to expand...

I like teh shirt. And no, it's kinda truth, but the thermal camera doesn't like to work all the time. :/


----------



## Hub12

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am so freaking hot!
> [image]
Click to expand...

Dare I post a "Do not want"?

>


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am so freaking hot!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

lmfao
and vice-versa?


----------



## Megamannt125

Eh what the hell.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Not recent.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am so freaking hot!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

*falls off chair*

*PELVIS THRUSTTTT*

XD

@al: There was a comment?
wut


----------



## Wish

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Eh what the hell.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Not recent.


OH *censored.2.0*. THAT IS ONE SMEXY DOOR.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Brb, dinner:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Eh what the hell.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Not recent.


Door. <3
Lawl, I'm just jokin' you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am so freaking hot!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *falls off chair*
> 
> *PELVIS THRUSTTTT*
> 
> XD
> 
> @al: There was a comment?
> wut
Click to expand...

About me calling you and techni drop dead gorgeous...


----------



## coffeebean!

Mega is cute

@al: XD
Edit: Oh, thanks xD


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Brb, dinner:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


OH MY GAWD, YOU'RE INVISIBLE  :O


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awh dang. Everyone is so gorgeous 8D
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I am so freaking hot!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *falls off chair*
> 
> *PELVIS THRUSTTTT*
> 
> XD
> 
> @al: There was a comment?
> wut
Click to expand...

OH YEAH!


----------



## sarahbear

I like megaman's hair!


----------



## Hub12

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Brb, dinner:
> 
> [image]


o_o?


----------



## Megamannt125

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> I like megaman's hair!


Too bad my mom got it cut. :c


----------



## Pear

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like megaman's hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my mom got it cut. :c
Click to expand...

I hate it when parents do that. :C


----------



## Hub12

pear40 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like megaman's hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my mom got it cut. :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when parents do that. :C
Click to expand...

Right?

I have to get one soon. :{


----------



## beehdaubs

Suddenly, me out of nowhere.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

pear40 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like megaman's hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my mom got it cut. :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when parents do that. :C
Click to expand...

This is the hair I want:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
She won't let me though, she said it looks goth/queer.


----------



## sarahbear

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like megaman's hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my mom got it cut. :c
Click to expand...

Teehee.
Well I like waves.


----------



## Thunder

pear40 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like megaman's hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my mom got it cut. :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when parents do that. :C
Click to expand...

Same, i can't get it to comb the same way ;_;


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Suddenly, me out of nowhere.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


ZOMGLEWK

No masks or stache's o:


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, me out of nowhere.
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMGLEWK
> 
> No masks or stache's o:
Click to expand...

That ain't Falco. o:

Nice.


----------



## coffeebean!

@Dustin: I hate it when guys have sexy hair and then get it cut =r
@b00blet: Beast. Sexy. Beast.


----------



## sarahbear

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like megaman's hair!
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad my mom got it cut. :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate it when parents do that. :C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the hair I want:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> She won't let me though, she said it looks goth/queer.
Click to expand...

Refuse the scissors and let it grow. 
She can't force potential weapons upon you.


----------



## Princess

Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
HMMMMMM?


----------



## beehdaubs

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?


He's really a google bot!


----------



## Hub12

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?


He technically did.


----------



## sarahbear

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?


I wonder...


----------



## Nightray

BRANDY. POST. A. PICTURE. .


----------



## Hub12

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?


He's too sexy to post it. 

;P


----------



## sarahbear

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's too sexy to post it.
> 
> ;P
Click to expand...

Ahahaha. The world just isn't prepared for that.


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's really a google bot!
Click to expand...

CTRL ALT DEL I. AM. NOT. PROGRAMMED. TO. RESPOND. TO. THAT. QUESTION. BRZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. F4. CTRL. V


----------



## Hub12

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's too sexy to post it.
> 
> ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha. The world just isn't prepared for that.
Click to expand...

His sexiness is blinding. x_x


----------



## NikoKing

Oh yeah, you still do owe me that picture of you crash :< .


----------



## sarahbear

Hub12 said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's too sexy to post it.
> 
> ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha. The world just isn't prepared for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His sexiness is blinding. x_x
Click to expand...

SHIELD YOUR EYES.


----------



## Hub12

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's too sexy to post it.
> 
> ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahaha. The world just isn't prepared for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His sexiness is blinding. x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SHIELD YOUR EYES.
Click to expand...

TO THE SHELTER!

Hub12 dives.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's really a google bot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CTRL ALT DEL I. AM. NOT. PROGRAMMED. TO. RESPOND. TO. THAT. QUESTION. BRZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. F4. CTRL. V
Click to expand...

Haha

no hes just a sexy pancake. ;p


----------



## Wish

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's really a google bot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CTRL ALT DEL I. AM. NOT. PROGRAMMED. TO. RESPOND. TO. THAT. QUESTION. BRZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. F4. CTRL. V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha
> 
> no hes just a sexy pancake. ;p
Click to expand...

All pancakes are sexy. :3


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Oh snap!

Also, I will say... if MC really doesn't want to post a pic, let him be.
You wouldn't like it done back to you.


----------



## beehdaubs

Damnit Andy, this is like your 16th picture.


----------



## sarahbear

sakura said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's really a google bot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CTRL ALT DEL I. AM. NOT. PROGRAMMED. TO. RESPOND. TO. THAT. QUESTION. BRZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. F4. CTRL. V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha
> 
> no hes just a sexy pancake. ;p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All pancakes are sexy. :3
Click to expand...

With lotsa syrup. :9


----------



## Hub12

Damn. o_o.


----------



## Princess

sakura said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why hasn't the author of this thread posted?
> HMMMMMM?
> 
> 
> 
> He's really a google bot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CTRL ALT DEL I. AM. NOT. PROGRAMMED. TO. RESPOND. TO. THAT. QUESTION. BRZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. F4. CTRL. V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha
> 
> no hes just a sexy pancake. ;p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All pancakes are sexy. :3
Click to expand...

oyus


----------



## Nightray

AndyB said:
			
		

> [image]
> Oh snap!
> 
> Also, I will say... if MC really doesn't want to post a pic, let him be.
> You wouldn't like it done back to you.


Haha, Love it xD


----------



## beehdaubs

Oops, I almost forgot my troll pikshar.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NikoKing

AndyB said:
			
		

> [image]
> Oh snap!
> 
> Also, I will say... if MC really doesn't want to post a pic, let him be.
> You wouldn't like it done back to you.


Haha, I remember that xD.


----------



## AndyB

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Damnit Andy, this is like your 16th picture.


I'm trying to get the ball rolling, as there's not been all that many pics, compared to stalkers/lurkers in here.


----------



## Hub12

Kmfao. Nice.


----------



## sarahbear

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Oops, I almost forgot my troll pikshar.



HAWT.

Edit; code went horribly wrong.


----------



## Thunder

Happy? The google bot shows his face D-D


----------



## Princess

8D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray

I shall post a picture... later on XD


----------



## sarahbear

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Rubber ducky, you're the one. Ya make bathtime lotsa fun!


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Happy? The google bot shows his face D-D


Transformers pl0x.


@Pally: >________________________________________________________>


----------



## beehdaubs

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


----------



## Thunder

Okay people, let's cool it down a bit, eh?


----------



## Megamannt125

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I thought you were a yellow duck, not a pink one.


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Okay people, let's cool it down a bit, eh?


I go get flamethrower? ;D


----------



## Princess

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber ducky, you're the one. Ya make bathtime lotsa fun!
Click to expand...

obby_________________________________________________
@ben
;D


----------



## Nightray

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Pally, you killed the thread D;

<3 yay duckies!


----------



## Princess

Jojo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pally, you killed the thread D;
> 
> <3 yay duckies!
Click to expand...

I'm just that hot.
Thread-Dead Gorgeous ;D


----------



## Gnome

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, you still do owe me that picture of you crash :< .


And you! You owe me a recent picture, same with Crash. Until then you know the deal.

Gnome takes out the whip.


----------



## Nightray

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pally, you killed the thread D;
> 
> <3 yay duckies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just that hot.
> Thread-Dead Gorgeous ;D
Click to expand...

Hawt. ~!


----------



## Hub12

POST IT SE-Owait, You're 12. .__________.


----------



## Megamannt125

Hub12 said:
			
		

> POST IT SE-Owait, You're 12. .__________.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wish

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST IT SE-Owait, You're 12. .__________.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

sexy.


----------



## Hub12

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST IT SE-Owait, You're 12. .__________.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

HI KIDS.

WANT SOME PILLS?


----------



## Princess

SEAN IS KYOOT
(not the pedobear pic)


----------



## Gnome

Peoples have seen me, so no.


----------



## Nic

Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST IT SE-Owait, You're 12. .__________.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HI KIDS.
> 
> WANT SOME PILLS?
Click to expand...

Pills here!
/left 4 dead reference


----------



## The Sign Painter

#Garrett said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys really wanna see it, just look up Peter Antoniak on Facebook. I am the one standing next to C3PO.
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Waiting for 13 acro?
> 
> Crash do it like me and Lewis did on Just-Wi
> 
> Form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [b]Name[b]
> [spoiler]Their picture [/spoiler]
> 
> 
> On the first page okay?
Click to expand...

I am twelve.

I lie a little on the interwebz because mah mom said I can join TBT.

And I tricked some people on RS into thinking I was a 32 year old with three kids.


----------



## Thunder

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


SO TINY


----------



## Wish

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


tiny picture.


----------



## Princess

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Sexy-ness


----------



## Gnome

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Protip: Put a shirt on.


----------



## Nic

sakura said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> tiny picture.
Click to expand...

i can say the picture was pretty big but I lost the copy after a virus hit my computer so this was probably the only copy I had recovered.

@Sean I usually don't wear t-shirts but only at school or going out somewhere.


----------



## Wish

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> tiny picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can say the picture was pretty big but I lost the copy after a virus hit my computer so this was probably the only copy I had recovered.
Click to expand...

SOLYKTAKEANEWONE.


----------



## Nic

sakura said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> tiny picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can say the picture was pretty big but I lost the copy after a virus hit my computer so this was probably the only copy I had recovered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SOLYKTAKEANEWONE.
Click to expand...

I'll take one alright for a current up on me. Maybe tomorrow I'll get around to it.


----------



## sarahbear

Hobo is a cutiee.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sorry, i can't see anything anymore. I saw beehdaubs... again...


----------



## captaj12

if i were a boy...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>^w^</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Wish

captaj12 said:
			
		

> if i were a boy...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>^w^</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


wtf is that.


----------



## Bacon Boy

sakura said:
			
		

> captaj12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i were a boy...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>^w^</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is that.
Click to expand...

Capitalj12, apparently...


----------



## GetSumSunBK

and suddenly, nadnarb9786  jumps into this thread!


----------



## Bacon Boy

nadnarb9786 said:
			
		

> and suddenly, nadnarb9786 jumps into this thread!


to spam?

comments?:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Liv

Wish I could post a picture. Oh well.


----------



## captaj12

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>k this is the real me which i edited on my dsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear

Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









</div>


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> SO TINY
Click to expand...

That's what she said.


----------



## GetSumSunBK

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> nadnarb9786 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and suddenly, nadnarb9786 jumps into this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> to spam?
> 
> comments?:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

i'm not sure how to upload it?


----------



## captaj12

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's another</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, Hobo has been revealed. Also my avatar was me back in January so yah. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> SO TINY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what she said.
Click to expand...

Quite the exclusive idea ol' chap! Carry on with your doings.


----------



## Liv

pear40 said:
			
		

> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I like the second one. 8D


----------



## Pear

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
Click to expand...

It's mah sexeh pose! XD


----------



## GetSumSunBK

so uh, how do you post a pic? lawl....


----------



## Liv

pear40 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
Click to expand...

That pose is the I-know-I-ate-to-much-sugar-but-it kay.


----------



## Clown Town

I would get a picture but...

Recently formatted my harddrive
i iz teh fuglehness
i dont have anything to take a picture

i will find a way tho...


----------



## Bacon Boy

pear40 said:
			
		

> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Dear Lord, I've seen you before! Are you stalking me?


----------



## Thunder

pear40 said:
			
		

> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> [image]


 It's probably just me, but you remind me of Isaac Brock of Modest Mouse o-o;


----------



## gandalfail

oh my gawd pear! haircuts....


----------



## The Sign Painter

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Lord, I've seen you before! Are you stalking me?
Click to expand...

HES ON TWO AND A HALF MEN!


----------



## kalinn

pear40 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
Click to expand...

xDDDD nice 
and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
Click to expand...

That's kind of an insult XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
Click to expand...

We're both on the same show... Cool!


----------



## gandalfail

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Lord, I've seen you before! Are you stalking me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HES ON TWO AND A HALF MEN!
Click to expand...

i just lol'ed so hard   :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Nightray

kalinn said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
Click to expand...

Haha XD


----------



## kalinn

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're both on the same show... Cool!
Click to expand...

im on a show..? lol 

@Master Crash: well its not intended to be an insult... he's prob appealing to women of a younger age


----------



## The Sign Painter

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're both on the same show... Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im on a show..? lol
> 
> @Master Crash: well its not intended to be an insult... he's prob appealing to women of a younger age
Click to expand...

BB= Charlie Sheen


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're both on the same show... Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im on a show..? lol
> 
> @Master Crash: well its not intended to be an insult... he's prob hot to women of a younger age
Click to expand...

I'm not hot...  :'(  :'(  :'( 

/nopity

I meant Pear and I are on the same show.


----------



## kalinn

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're both on the same show... Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im on a show..? lol
> 
> @Master Crash: well its not intended to be an insult... he's prob hot to women of a younger age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not hot...  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> /nopity
> 
> I meant Pear and I are on the same show.
Click to expand...

ohhh okay! lol 
i wanna be on a show D: 

actually, for some reason alot of people tell me i look like selena gomez... 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>do i? haha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just me, but you remind me of Isaac Brock of Modest Mouse o-o;
Click to expand...

I don't see it o.o


----------



## Clown Town

mkay... does anyone actually wanna see a picture of me?


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> We're both on the same show... Cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im on a show..? lol
> 
> @Master Crash: well its not intended to be an insult... he's prob hot to women of a younger age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not hot...  :'(  :'(  :'(
> 
> /nopity
> 
> I meant Pear and I are on the same show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohhh okay! lol
> i wanna be on a show D:
> 
> actually, for some reason alot of people tell me i look like selena gomez...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>do i? haha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Kinda, except I like you better. Selena Gomez is...


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably just me, but you remind me of Isaac Brock of Modest Mouse o-o;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see it o.o
Click to expand...

Maybe i'm just tired o.o


----------



## Gnome

But for those who really want to see me... 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><span style="display:block;text-align:center">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<span style="color:#000">*<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>OH WELL
</big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*</span>


----------



## pielover6

AverageSean said:
			
		

> But for those who really want to see me...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>OH WELL
> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*</div>


<span style="display:block;text-align:center"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">r
o
f
l

This thread disturbs me</div>


----------



## Thunder

pielover6 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for those who really want to see me...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>OH WELL
> </big></big></big></big></big></big></big>*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">r
> o
> f
> l
> 
> This thread disturbs me</div>
Click to expand...

Maybe that's because you're disturbed? o:


----------



## brotatochip

Yeahh,sonn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beauty Salonn</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Yeahh,sonn
> [image]


You got an odd expression on the first one :S but good pics.


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> You got an odd expression on the first one :S but good pics.
Click to expand...

Lol shuuush. I didnt know the pic was being taken xD


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> [image]
> 
> 
> 
> You got an odd expression on the first one :S but good pics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol shuuush. I didnt know the pic was being taken xD
Click to expand...

Lol, well that makes sense


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>


you broke your arm? D=

and here's me being high... on life ;D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

*I would post a pic. But no.
*


----------



## Pear

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I know someone who looks exactly like you. 0___0 If Jack is reading this, doesn't this guy look like Josh?


----------



## Thunder

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Lol, your eyes are like e_e  But good pic.


----------



## Ricano

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your eyes are like e_e  But good pic.
Click to expand...

Lol yeaah xd


----------



## brotatochip

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Yeaah like a few months ago xD But 'tis all better!

Annnnd Chris, you are the cutest thing! <3


----------



## John102

Put the pictures of the members in a spoiler on a front page so we don't have to read through all this spam in the thread >.<


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeaah like a few months ago xD But 'tis all better!
> 
> Annnnd Chris, you are the cutest thing! <3
Click to expand...

O: Wut happened?
And thank you


----------



## Kanye Omari West

SHOOP DA TBT 3'S GON' BE EPIC

THANKS BRANDUMB ;D


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Put the pictures of the members in a spoiler on a front page so we don't have to read through all this spam in the thread >.<


Hmm, idunno, would be better without all the spam D:


----------



## kalinn

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high... on life ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

xDDDD 
this picture is pretty much amazing.


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high... on life ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD
> this picture is pretty much amazing.
Click to expand...

Lol thanks
I edited so people wont think im really high and be all "omg ur high!11one"


----------



## NikoKing

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> you broke your arm? D=
> 
> and here's me being high... on life ;D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You're looking chilled out rather then high, like you're "Joe Cool" or something  .


----------



## John102

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Trikki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Copy and paste to front page pl0x


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Copy and paste to front page pl0x


Blargh, is it really necessary :S


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> Blargh, is it really necessary :S
Click to expand...

Put it in another spoiler labeled "TBT members pics" or something like that.....It took me forever to look through this whole thread, I'd like to save the others the trouble.


----------



## Ricano

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> Blargh, is it really necessary :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Put it in another spoiler labeled "TBT members pics" or something like that.....It took me forever to look through this whole thread, I'd like to save the others the trouble.
Click to expand...

Plus he took the time to put them together so you gotta, crash :L


----------



## Megamannt125

John102 said:
			
		

> Copy and paste to front page pl0x


ACROX is hot.


----------



## John102

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
Click to expand...

No mega, this isn't the place.


----------



## Nic

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
Click to expand...

That is what she said.


----------



## djman900

Nice thread. Everyone looks sexy x]


----------



## Nic

Bdubs and Niko sorta look alike to me.


----------



## NikoKing

djman900 said:
			
		

> Nice thread. Everyone looks sexy x]


Thanks for the compliment, I might take a more recent picture of me though.


----------



## djman900

Nikoking said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thread. Everyone looks sexy x]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment, I might take a more recent picture of me though.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm going to take a more recent pic. to


----------



## The Sign Painter

djman900 said:
			
		

> Nice thread. Everyone looks sexy x]


Did you see me? Because if you did, then you may have something wrong with you eyes. o.e


----------



## Ricano

archy1121 said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thread. Everyone looks sexy x]
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see me? Because if you did, then you may have something wrong with you eyes. o.e
Click to expand...

Low self esteem? :L


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
Click to expand...

*hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.


----------



## Megamannt125

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.
Click to expand...

what are you talking about I did use the correct words.


----------



## Thunder

Alright, i added that list, if you want your pic remove, just ask.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you talking about I did use the correct words.
Click to expand...

"Hey mister! What are manners?" "They're rules you must follow to be polite, and not be ignorant!" "Oh, well then I should go tell Mega he should use manners. Thanks Mister!" "No problem Jimmy"


----------



## Pear

kalinn said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
Click to expand...

Resemblance?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

I THINK NOT!

@BB: I'm sorry for stalking you.


----------



## djman900

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













^ You can see x marks the spot on that one</div>


----------



## Sunshine.

pear40 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken five minutes ago. I just got a really crappy haircut, so I had to wet my hair down to comb it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the second one. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's mah sexeh pose! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDDDD nice
> and omg you look like the kid off 2 and a half men!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resemblance?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I THINK NOT!
> 
> @BB: I'm sorry for stalking you.
Click to expand...

Omg...
twins!


----------



## brotatochip

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.
Click to expand...

^ Agreed


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Agreed
Click to expand...

Let's not have another stalker >.>


----------



## Yokie

NOTE: I posted my picture.
(2)


----------



## Clown Town

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Ok, this is the best shot I could get.
> [i mg]


You must be over 13...


----------



## Yokie

Clown Town said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is the best shot I could get.
> [i mg]
> 
> 
> 
> You must be over 13...
Click to expand...

I'M 15!!!


----------



## Thunder

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is the best shot I could get.
> [i mg]
> 
> 
> 
> You must be over 13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M 15!!!
Click to expand...

Ouch.


----------



## Yokie

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is the best shot I could get.
> [i mg]
> 
> 
> 
> You must be over 13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M 15!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch.
Click to expand...

It's hard to believe, but it's true.  >_<


----------



## Clown Town

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this is the best shot I could get.
> [i mg]
> 
> 
> 
> You must be over 13...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'M 15!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to believe, but it's true.  >_<
Click to expand...

you look like a 8 year old... god... OH GOD.... OH SCHNIZZLESTICKS... FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## Yokie

Clown Town said:
			
		

> you look like a 8 year old... god... OH GOD.... OH SCHNIZZLESTICKS... FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


Schnizzelsticks? :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:


----------



## John102

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:


MAH TWINNY!

Lol, we look noting alike.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

John102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> MAH TWINNY!
> 
> Lol, we look noting alike.
Click to expand...

xd

Well, that's me a few weeks ago :l

I took another but it's on the desktop.
And I don't look all orange in that one :L


----------



## Thunder

xeladude said:
			
		

> [image]
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:


ZOMG A CARROT :O

Lol, nice pic 

BTW, John, you're in charge of getting me everyone's image onto the first page, since you wanted it


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG A CARROT :O
> 
> Lol, nice pic
> 
> BTW, John, you're in charge of getting me everyone's image onto the first page, since you wanted it
Click to expand...

BUT BUT BUT-

How?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Master Crash said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG A CARROT :O
> 
> Lol, nice pic
> 
> BTW, John, you're in charge of getting me everyone's image onto the first page, since you wanted it
Click to expand...

yeah.

all my friends say I have some orange fetish D:>


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> ZOMG A CARROT :O
> 
> Lol, nice pic
> 
> BTW, John, you're in charge of getting me everyone's image onto the first page, since you wanted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT BUT BUT-
> 
> How?
Click to expand...

Same way you got me those other pictures o:


----------



## John102

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Fine, you win.


----------



## -Aaron

Here's mine. I'm the one with the hat.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Also, stop quoting the damn photos! 
/raegraegraeg


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

[:


----------



## Thunder

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I'm the one with the hat.
> [image]
> 
> Also, stop quoting the damn photos!
> /raegraegraeg


HOLEH SHIZ

IT SO SEXEH D=


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> [image]
> 
> Fine, you win.


tank you


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> Fine, you win.
> 
> 
> 
> tank you
Click to expand...

I'm not adding the above two. If I can't see your face, then the picture is useless.


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [image]
> 
> Fine, you win.
> 
> 
> 
> tank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not adding the above two. If I can't see your face, then the picture is useless.
Click to expand...

Mmm, true.


----------



## gandalfail

if i were able to post a picture, i so would...


----------



## Hub12

Cool thread. Needs more FYAH. >


----------



## Yokie

Why am I not in the list?


----------



## Thunder

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Why am I not in the list?


John forgot it o:< If you can put your picture using the codes John did, i'll add it to the front page.


----------



## StarBurst

A picture of me wearing my old diamond shades. This is actually quite dated now but the cameras upstairs and I'm downstairs.






I upgraded the shades so they look better now.


----------



## Thunder

StarBurst said:
			
		

> * Quickly removed *


o_o


----------



## Ricano

StarBurst said:
			
		

> A picture of me wearing my old diamond shades. This is actually quite dated now but the cameras upstairs and I'm downstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I upgraded the shades so they look better now.


You look gangsta, son


----------



## Megamannt125

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copy and paste to front page pl0x
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you talking about I did use the correct words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey mister! What are manners?" "They're rules you must follow to be polite, and not be ignorant!" "Oh, well then I should go tell Mega he should use manners. Thanks Mister!" "No problem Jimmy"
Click to expand...

Last I checked compliments were polite.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*ACROX is hot.*
> 
> 
> 
> *hits* Use the correct words boy! Or you'll get yourself in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what are you talking about I did use the correct words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Hey mister! What are manners?" "They're rules you must follow to be polite, and not be ignorant!" "Oh, well then I should go tell Mega he should use manners. Thanks Mister!" "No problem Jimmy"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last I checked compliments were polite.
Click to expand...

lul i agree c:


----------



## Wish

ACROX said:
			
		

> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>


YOUR PRETTY~~~


----------



## kalinn

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here's mine. I'm the one with the hat.
> [im g]
> 
> Also, stop quoting the damn photos!
> /raegraegraeg


oh my gosh 
you look just like this guy that goes to my school.. 
and he wore that exact hat the other day! 
weird.. lol


----------



## brotatochip

sakura said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR PRETTY~~~
Click to expand...

Thank you <3


----------



## Megamannt125

ACROX said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR PRETTY~~~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you <3
Click to expand...

Your welcome! >:l


----------



## brotatochip

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeahh,sonn
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meee when I broke my arm cuz im duuumb </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty Salonn</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm I don't really know what I was doing but I look weird XD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR PRETTY~~~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome! >:l
Click to expand...

Oh, right, sorry. Thank you, Megah.


----------



## Nic

ACROX, I think your pretty as well. :3


----------



## brotatochip

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ACROX, I think your pretty as well. :3


Thank you


----------



## Kanye Omari West

so we all agree michie's purdy c:


----------



## Thunder

No stalkers now >:l YOu don't wanna know what happened to the last person that messed with a girl i knew o:<


----------



## Rockman!

Oh, oh, oh.

I'll go find my picture.


----------



## Gnome

I took it down since everyone's getting their panties in a knot.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

RAGE QUUIT to many damn pages : [

+ Everyone is sexh

I think this topic so be removed before nook gets here 0_o....


----------



## John102

AverageSean said:
			
		

>


----------



## brotatochip

John102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote]lol. you look like a 12 year old.[/quote]Shush.
> Sean is a cutie!:)
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

Wait, how old are you Sean?

You look like 10 or something...


----------



## beehdaubs

Not a good idea, Sean.  YOU BROKE THE TOPIC'S RULES.


inb4lock


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hiro

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## John102

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I took it down since everyone's getting their panties in a knot.


good boy


----------



## Bacon Boy

Woah, this thread is still here?


----------



## Rockman!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Woah, this thread is still here?


It was here yesterday, why wouldn't it still be here?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:


You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, JKJKJKJKJ

#Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO


<_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=


----------



## Bacon Boy

Crash really should put the pics on the front page.

<small><small><small><small><small>On a side note: All of the girls on this forum that have posted their pics are amazingly beautiful...</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small>On a side note: All of the girls on this forum that have posted their pics are amazingly beautiful...</small></small></small></small></small>


I know it's weird.


----------



## «Jack»

Olook, me!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/spoiler]</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

Hey if I posted a picture of me when I was 12 would that be against the rules even though i'm 16 now?


----------



## AndyB

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hey if I posted a picture of me when I was 12 would that be against the rules even though i'm 16 now?


Don't be a smart ass about it. xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hey if I posted a picture of me when I was 12 would that be against the rules even though i'm 16 now?


How the hell did you read my mind? No really I was thinking the EXACT same thing ;o wtf.

All of the girls are spies, not real they can't be. : (


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

At Garrett: They're all babes. Why do you doubt this?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Thunder

Al: You look wasted, maaaaaaaaan


----------



## «Jack»

Holy Jeebus, BB, how many more pictures can you post?


----------



## Megamannt125

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> At Garrett: They're all babes. Why do you doubt this?


1. They are girls
2. This is the internet
3. They are all pretty/hot
All of these things contradict each other, so it's hard to believe.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> At Garrett: They're all babes. Why do you doubt this?


Every girl that damn pretty... 0_o Its scary... ahaha jk


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Al: You look wasted, maaaaaaaaan


I know. @_@
Dude, i was up so late last night. Didn't get much sleep. And I couldn't go back to sleep this morning, so I just relaxed for a while. But I'm soooo tired...


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


How many pictures are go going to post? o-O Might as well name this the Alfred Picture Thread..


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al: You look wasted, maaaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> 
> I know. @_@
> Dude, i was up so late last night. Didn't get much sleep. And I couldn't go back to sleep this morning, so I just relaxed for a while. But I'm soooo tired...
Click to expand...

XD I fell asleep at 1, and woke up at 3. Haven't slept since :d


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al: You look wasted, maaaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> 
> I know. @_@
> Dude, i was up so late last night. Didn't get much sleep. And I couldn't go back to sleep this morning, so I just relaxed for a while. But I'm soooo tired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD I fell asleep at 1, and woke up at 3. Haven't slept since :d
Click to expand...

Remember, though, I have sleep acne, or insomnia, or something. I should have just talked to you the entire time. You were up.

@ Cry: Oh thanks, that's not hurtful.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al: You look wasted, maaaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> 
> I know. @_@
> Dude, i was up so late last night. Didn't get much sleep. And I couldn't go back to sleep this morning, so I just relaxed for a while. But I'm soooo tired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD I fell asleep at 1, and woke up at 3. Haven't slept since :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, though, I have sleep acne, or insomnia, or something. I should have just talked to you the entire time. You were up.
> 
> @ Cry: Oh thanks, that's not hurtful.
Click to expand...

Yeah, probably wouldn't have been as boring  

Anyway, back on topic! I still don't have a picture


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al: You look wasted, maaaaaaaaan
> 
> 
> 
> I know. @_@
> Dude, i was up so late last night. Didn't get much sleep. And I couldn't go back to sleep this morning, so I just relaxed for a while. But I'm soooo tired...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD I fell asleep at 1, and woke up at 3. Haven't slept since :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, though, I have sleep acne, or insomnia, or something. I should have just talked to you the entire time. You were up.
> 
> @ Cry: Oh thanks, that's not hurtful.
Click to expand...

Wasn't meant to be hurtful :r
_________________________________________________
@ Brandeh
CUZ UR A SEXY PANCAKE.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*yawns*

Brandon... if you don't post a picture, I will... uh... do something... I think...


----------



## Liv

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Olook, me!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /spoiler]</div>


You looooook reallly tired.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *yawns*
> 
> Brandon... if you don't post a picture, I will... uh... do something... I think...


*yawns*

I'm... Soo... Scared...


----------



## «Jack»

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olook, me!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img ]http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/nephewjack/Photo138.jpg[/img]/spoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You looooook reallly tired.
Click to expand...

That's what a 6AM night does to you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> *You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, *JKJKJKJKJ
> 
> #Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO
> 
> 
> <_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=
Click to expand...

Nah, you know I owned you 2-1 with Scout last night c:


----------



## beehdaubs

xeladude said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> *You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, *JKJKJKJKJ
> 
> #Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO
> 
> 
> <_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you know I owned you 2-1 with Scout last night c:
Click to expand...

>gang garrison 2


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Dunt I look awsum?

Warning: It's massive.


----------



## coffeebean!

1. We're such an awesome community >
I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
3. Jack you're cute :3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

xeladude said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> *You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, *JKJKJKJKJ
> 
> #Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO
> 
> 
> <_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you know I owned you 2-1 with Scout last night c:
Click to expand...

I has no idea what happened there and it was more like 1-0 cuz only the first was legit :C

Shut up Dubs


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> 1. We're such an awesome community >
> I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
> 2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
> 3. Jack you're cute :3


O________O
*chokes on air*


----------



## Kanye Omari West

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> *You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, *JKJKJKJKJ
> 
> #Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO
> 
> 
> <_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you know I owned you 2-1 with Scout last night c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I has no idea what happened there and it was more like 1-0 cuz only the first was legit :C
Click to expand...

it was cause of that Brazilian.

@jenn: you're hawt O:


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> 1. We're such an awesome community >
> I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
> 2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
> 3. Jack you're cute :3


I'm not sure how to respond to this.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

xeladude said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>
> 
> i hate this shot so much; i look terrible D:
> 
> 
> 
> *You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, *JKJKJKJKJ
> 
> #Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO
> 
> 
> <_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, you know I owned you 2-1 with Scout last night c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I has no idea what happened there and it was more like 1-0 cuz only the first was legit :C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was cause of that Brazilian.
> 
> @jenn: you're hawt O:
Click to expand...

Aren't you some kind of Brazilian or something?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

#Garrett said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[/img]</div>*You look mad, I must have owned you in GG2, *JKJKJKJKJ
> 
> #Garrett Finally makes it to the top of the page 36 mountain when ____ stpes on his fingers sending him down until page 56  NOOOO
> 
> 
> <_ < <_> >_> Post damn you D=
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you know I owned you 2-1 with Scout last night c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I has no idea what happened there and it was more like 1-0 cuz only the first was legit :C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it was cause of that Brazilian.
> 
> @jenn: you're hawt O:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you some kind of Brazilian or something?
Click to expand...

No.

Davis, use spoilers, ffs


----------



## AndyB

Put it in a *censored.3.0*ing spolier *censored.4.0*


----------



## Gnome

whatimiss?


----------



## kalinn

you're right.. 
all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful 
 

[excluding me, of course.]


----------



## «Jack»

I just realized there was a list of pictures on the front page. I wasted a lot of time flipping through this thread.


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]


Aw, don't say that. YOUSA SEXEH BEEST XD


----------



## «Jack»

Olook what I found!
A year old pic of me and pear40 screwing around on Photo Booth.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]


You're kidding me right? D:


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, don't say that. YOUSA SEXEH BEEST XD
Click to expand...

haha thanks. 
@ricano: no, im not kidding. lol


----------



## Kanye Omari West

kalinn said:
			
		

> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]


well, you said you were dating a guy xP

dun wanna get in the way


----------



## coffeebean!

nephewjack said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We're such an awesome community >
> I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
> 2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
> 3. Jack you're cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to respond to this.
Click to expand...

You respond to that by saying: I don't know how to respond to this.

(Y)

@xela: Thanks. Now I shall proceed to ending your life.
*cuts off xela's throat and makes him choke on it*

:3


----------



## kalinn

xeladude said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]
> 
> 
> 
> well, you said you were dating a guy xP
> 
> dun wanna get in the way
Click to expand...

hahah
xDDDD


----------



## brotatochip

kalinn said:
			
		

> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]


Nuh uh! You are amazingly beautiful too!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We're such an awesome community >
> I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
> 2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
> 3. Jack you're cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to respond to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You respond to that by saying: I don't know how to respond to this.
> 
> (Y)
> 
> @xela: Thanks. Now I shall proceed to ending your life.
> *cuts off xela's throat and makes him choke on it*
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

the heart wants what the heart wants.

<3


----------



## kalinn

ACROX said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uh! You are amazingly beautiful too!
Click to expand...

oh well thank you! 
you are extremely pretty yourself


----------



## Gnome

http://www.youtube.com/v/hz8ul-gmLyA&autoplay=1&loop=1


----------



## brotatochip

kalinn said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right..
> all of the girls that posted on here are amazingly beautiful
> 
> 
> [excluding me, of course.]
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uh! You are amazingly beautiful too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh well thank you!
> you are extremely pretty yourself
Click to expand...

You're welcome and thank you


----------



## Kanye Omari West

AverageSean said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/hz8ul-gmLyA&autoplay=1&loop=1</div>


I tried Pantene for about a week.

Terrible.


----------



## coffeebean!

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/hz8ul-gmLyA&autoplay=1&loop=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Pantene for about a week.
> 
> Terrible.
Click to expand...

I love Pantene :<


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We're such an awesome community >
> I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
> 2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
> 3. Jack you're cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to respond to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You respond to that by saying: I don't know how to respond to this.
> 
> (Y)
> 
> @xela: Thanks. Now I shall proceed to ending your life.
> *cuts off xela's throat and makes him choke on it*
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

Logic. It hurts my brain.


----------



## coffeebean!

nephewjack said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We're such an awesome community >
> I can totally picture everyone here like together in some way.
> 2. Al, you're a cutie. You look like the type of guy I'd date, so shush.
> 3. Jack you're cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how to respond to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You respond to that by saying: I don't know how to respond to this.
> 
> (Y)
> 
> @xela: Thanks. Now I shall proceed to ending your life.
> *cuts off xela's throat and makes him choke on it*
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Logic. It hurts my brain.
Click to expand...

Mayne two.


----------



## brotatochip

xeladude said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/hz8ul-gmLyA&autoplay=1&loop=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Pantene for about a week.
> 
> Terrible.
Click to expand...

^ True dat.
Aveeno is bettaa


----------



## «Jack»

I'm getting my hair cut today, so I'll probably upload another picture of me. I'll probably be too ashamed of my hair to post it, though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://www.youtube.com/v/hz8ul-gmLyA&autoplay=1&loop=1</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Pantene for about a week.
> 
> Terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love Pantene :<
Click to expand...

I use Loreal.
Because I'm worth it.


----------



## Thunder

So this topic doesn't get locked, try to stay on topic, please? D:


----------



## gerardo781

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
 This was taken about a month ago and I haven't gotten a haircut since.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

what r u looking act looser


----------



## Pear

Everyone's better looking than I expected. No offense, but I though everyone would be a complete nerd. Obviously, that's not the case.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

pear40 said:
			
		

> Everyone's better looking than I expected. No offense, but I though everyone would be a complete nerd. Obviously, that's not the case.


Well, I'm a straight-A student D:

But I don't have the glasses, lunch box, and point-dexter laugh xD

And I'll edit this post with the best pic I have of me.


----------



## brotatochip

pear40 said:
			
		

> Everyone's better looking than I expected. No offense, but I though everyone would be a complete nerd. Obviously, that's not the case.


Gee thanks. xD


@Gerardo: You're shmexaaay <3 
@Alecks:  "what r u looking act looser" xDD cute


----------



## coffeebean!

Gerardo<3 (Cut your hair and I keel you.)

Oyus guise
I'm a total geek :B


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gerardo<3 (Cut your hair and I keel you.)
> 
> Oyus guise
> I'm a total geek :B


You don't know how to aim the camera, you cut half of your head off in that pic. =3


----------



## Megamannt125

pear40 said:
			
		

> Everyone's better looking than I expected. No offense, but I though everyone would be a complete nerd. Obviously, that's not the case.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Nic

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's better looking than I expected. No offense, but I though everyone would be a complete nerd. Obviously, that's not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Mega... Don't turn Steve Urkle.


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerardo<3 (Cut your hair and I keel you.)
> 
> Oyus guise
> I'm a total geek :B
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how to aim the camera, you cut half of your head off in that pic. =3
Click to expand...

>__<


----------



## brotatochip

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerardo<3 (Cut your hair and I keel you.)
> 
> Oyus guise
> I'm a total geek :B
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how to aim the camera, you cut half of your head off in that pic. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >__<
Click to expand...

Its okay, Jenn. Your picture looks just fine.
Shush John.


----------



## «Jack»

Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.

XD


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Pictures aren't my thing.


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures aren't my thing.
Click to expand...

Too drained form the sleepover I see. XD


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too drained form the sleepover I see. XD
Click to expand...

And the fact that I don't feel like smiling.


----------



## coffeebean!

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too drained form the sleepover I see. XD
Click to expand...

...o.o


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

nephewjack said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures aren't my thing.
Click to expand...

Same. But my sister takes like 20 a day. I hate photos


----------



## brotatochip

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too drained form the sleepover I see. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...o.o
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## coffeebean!

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your facial expression hasn't changed. At all.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pictures aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same. But my sister takes like 20 a day. I hate photos
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


With your hair cut you look like this kid:
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc


----------



## «Jack»

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
Click to expand...

I feel offended.


----------



## brotatochip

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
Click to expand...

...Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
Click to expand...





			
				Master Crash said:
			
		

> *Be respectful, shouting out "lol ur ugleeh", "ur fat", "ur.... different" never makes anyone feel good, EVEN if you hate them.


----------



## Megamannt125

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel offended.
Click to expand...

Then grow your hair back silly.


----------



## Megamannt125

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Be respectful, shouting out "lol ur ugleeh", "ur fat", "ur.... different" never makes anyone feel good, EVEN if you hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to insult him, it's just when I saw his haircut pic it reminded me of that guy.


----------



## «Jack»

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel offended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then grow your hair back silly.
Click to expand...

I feel like buying 20 cans of Rogaine or whatever.


----------



## coffeebean!

I want to cut my hair .-.
Like all of it. Gah.


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.


*steals coffee's hair*


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.


Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
Click to expand...

But I like really short hair. .-.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
Click to expand...

Oh ok.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
Click to expand...

Mhm.

You need to grow it long.



...
XD


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
Click to expand...

YOu mean, like the buzzcut hair that make some girls look kinda creepy? o.o


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm.
> 
> You need to grow it long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> XD
Click to expand...

I'm going to, gonna get a goatee too.


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu mean, like the buzzcut hair that make some girls look kinda creepy? o.o
Click to expand...

Crash...

Not that short.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu mean, like the buzzcut hair that make some girls look kinda creepy? o.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crash...
> 
> Not that short.
Click to expand...

Oh, good.  :r


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to cut my hair .-.
> Like all of it. Gah.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that, grow it down to your lower back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu mean, like the buzzcut hair that make some girls look kinda creepy? o.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crash...
> 
> Not that short.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>?


----------



## Furry Sparks

I would post a pic, but I have no good ones of me, (I doubt  good one of me is even possible =r), and my computer's USB ports are broken and it would be a huge pain in the ass to get a picture on this computer. I was going to post a furry picture, but I couldn't find any good ones I thought would represent me. So instead I'll make a post in a thread about posting pictures of yourself saying why I can't post a picture of myself. Yay walls of text.


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> But I like really short hair. .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOu mean, like the buzzcut hair that make some girls look kinda creepy? o.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crash...
> 
> Not that short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>?
Click to expand...

Bandwidth Exceeded ain't no haircut


----------



## Megamannt125

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean, like the buzzcut hair that make some girls look kinda creepy? o.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crash...
> 
> Not that short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bandwidth Exceeded ain't no haircut
Click to expand...

Edited.


----------



## «Jack»

I wanna be on the 1st page with the speshul peoples... ._.


----------



## Thunder

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I wanna be on the 1st page with the speshul peoples... ._.


*whistles*

JOOOOOOOOOHNNNN


----------



## Yokie

8 years... great...


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be on the 1st page with the speshul peoples... ._.
> 
> 
> 
> *whistles*
> 
> JOOOOOOOOOHNNNN
Click to expand...

Your wish is my command master >.>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>StarBurst</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
*Update*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
*Update*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
























</div>


----------



## Princess

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> This was taken about a month ago and I haven't gotten a haircut since.


Sexy hair is sexy.[:


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna be on the 1st page with the speshul peoples... ._.
> 
> 
> 
> *whistles*
> 
> JOOOOOOOOOHNNNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your wish is my command master >.>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>StarBurst</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> *Update*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> *Update*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I don't think we need all the images, just one i guess.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
camwohore today  ^_^


----------



## Princess

Yo alsex dawg.
You look spanish. ;D


----------



## brotatochip

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Yo alsex dawg.
> You look spanish. ;D


He is. ;D


----------



## NikoKing

Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

@xeladude:  Sexy shirt.


----------



## «Jack»

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.</div>


You went outside, Niko!?? Amazing! 
jk
XD


----------



## Liv

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You went outside, Niko!?? Amazing!
> jk
> XD
Click to expand...

No Jack, that's a background.


----------



## Ron Swanson

A lot of people comment about my smile. o.o

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I smile and laugh too much. >_<


----------



## NikoKing

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> A lot of people comment about my smile. o.o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I smile and laugh too much. >_<


You do have a cool smile though  .


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> A lot of people comment about my smile. o.o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I smile and laugh too much. >_<


Awww adorable


----------



## Bacon Boy

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You went outside, Niko!?? Amazing!
> jk
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Jack, that's a background.
Click to expand...

Psssh, it's obviously Green Screen.


----------



## Rockman!

Oooh, Niko.

That shirt looks like one of mine.


----------



## Anna

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> A lot of people comment about my smile. o.o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I smile and laugh too much. >_<


awwwwww your so cute ;3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.


:[ 

LAIR 

WHERE YO SEXY STACHE U WERE TALKING ABOUT :[


----------



## Gnome

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.


>abercrombie.

lol'd.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> >abercrombie.
> 
> lol'd.
Click to expand...

It's American Eagle.


+Don't hate on Niko because of his shirt.


----------



## Gnome

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> >abercrombie.
> 
> lol'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's American Eagle.
> 
> 
> +Don't hate on Niko because of his shirt.
Click to expand...

Exactly my point, Aeropostale, American Eagle, Abercombie they look the same.

And I don't hate him, I just lol'd,


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AverageSean said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> >abercrombie.
> 
> lol'd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's American Eagle.
> 
> 
> +Don't hate on Niko because of his shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my point, Aeropostale, American Eagle, Abercombie they look the same.
> 
> And I don't hate him, I just lol'd,
Click to expand...

Well not really some do, but I'm not going to go Clothe-*** all on you because I  don't really care for them myself  >_< 

Good because that would be pretty stupid if you did.


----------



## mimzithegreat

here:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
im a guy!


----------



## Clown Town

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-haircut vs. post-haircut:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> With your hair cut you look like this kid:
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/9zBNDdFQ5Yc' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zBNDdFQ5Yc
Click to expand...

Awesome screenshot
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First comment by me </div>


----------



## Placktor

Rawr, Here comes placktor.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes im 13</div>


----------



## Thunder

Good pictures, guise.

Mimzi: I think someone needs a haircut xd


----------



## Pear

Placktor said:
			
		

> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>


Pretty background!  :O


----------



## Placktor

pear40 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
Click to expand...

Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!


----------



## Pear

Placktor said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
Click to expand...

I live in Minnesota too.  :O  Yeah, the snow sucked.


----------



## Placktor

pear40 said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Minnesota too.  :O  Yeah, the snow sucked.
Click to expand...

(Gasp)


----------



## «Jack»

Placktor said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
Click to expand...

O SHI-
I live there too. ._.


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O SHI-
> I live there too. ._.
Click to expand...

Dayumm, that's *counts on fingers* 
5 Minnesotans.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Placktor said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Minnesota too.  :O  Yeah, the snow sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Gasp)
Click to expand...

Be lucky you get snow...


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawr, Here comes placktor.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty background!  :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O SHI-
> I live there too. ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dayumm, that's *counts on fingers*
> 5 Minnesotans.
Click to expand...

Me, you, Placktor, Mino..... ._.


----------



## Pear

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, damn minnesota it snowed this morning!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in Minnesota too.  :O  Yeah, the snow sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Gasp)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be lucky you get snow...
Click to expand...

Does -48 degrees Fahrenheit, snow and sub zero temperatures from October to March sound appealing to you? I'd like this damn snow if it was for a month or two, and if it was without the extreme temps and wind.


----------



## Bacon Boy

pear40 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Minnesota too.  :O  Yeah, the snow sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Gasp)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be lucky you get snow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does -48 degrees Fahrenheit, snow and sub zero temperatures from October to March sound appealing to you? I'd like this damn snow if it was for a month or two, without the extreme temps and wind.
Click to expand...

Does 110+ heat & humidity from March to October sound good to you with little rain?


----------



## Princess

Ohmigawd brandeh
srsly y didnt u put my epic pic up? xD


----------



## Pear

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> (Gasp)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be lucky you get snow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does -48 degrees Fahrenheit, snow and sub zero temperatures from October to March sound appealing to you? I'd like this damn snow if it was for a month or two, without the extreme temps and wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does 110+ heat & humidity from March to October sound good to you with little rain?
Click to expand...

Not too much. Frankly,  hate both extremes. My ideal weather is 50-60 degrees, raining, and a light breeze. Basically Seattle or London.


----------



## Bacon Boy

pear40 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placktor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Be lucky you get snow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does -48 degrees Fahrenheit, snow and sub zero temperatures from October to March sound appealing to you? I'd like this damn snow if it was for a month or two, without the extreme temps and wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does 110+ heat & humidity from March to October sound good to you with little rain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too much. Frankly,  hate both extremes. My ideal weather is 50-60 degrees, raining, and a light breeze. Basically Seattle or London.
Click to expand...

I'd rather snow than heat.


----------



## Clown Town

Bad picture is bad...
This is the latest picture with me with a shirt on... and non fuzzy hair...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes im 13</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Does -48 degrees Fahrenheit, snow and sub zero temperatures from October to March sound appealing to you? I'd like this damn snow if it was for a month or two, without the extreme temps and wind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does 110+ heat & humidity from March to October sound good to you with little rain?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too much. Frankly,  hate both extremes. My ideal weather is 50-60 degrees, raining, and a light breeze. Basically Seattle or London.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather snow than heat.
Click to expand...

Ditto. I'm a frost bitten Minesotan boy. My cold tolerance is much higher than my heat tolerance. :brrrr: 
Sorry, back on topic.


----------



## Princess

Uh...back on topic please?


----------



## Clown Town

did i break the thread with my fuzzy picture?


----------



## Thunder

Clown Town said:
			
		

> did i break the thread with my fuzzy picture?


Well, you can hardly see it o-o


----------



## Clown Town

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did i break the thread with my fuzzy picture?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you can hardly see it o-o
Click to expand...

YOU DONT WANT TO SEE FUZZY HAIR

AND ME SHIRTLESS

Unless i can get my dads camera...


----------



## Princess

OLOOK ITS BRANDON
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I thought this was him ;3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


OLOOK ITS PALLY
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS PALLY
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Pally's wayyy better looking than that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS PALLY
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pally's wayyy better looking than that.
Click to expand...

> : ( stop bragging : , (


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS PALLY
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Still sexier than you ;]


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS PALLY
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sexier than you ;]
Click to expand...

I did do a good job on your mustache didn't i?


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS BRANDON
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OLOOK ITS PALLY
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still sexier than you ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did do a good job on your mustache didn't i?
Click to expand...

Updated pic of Brandeh[;
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

olololo BRANDON


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

#Garrett said:
			
		

> olololo BRANDON
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


OMGSOSEXY


----------



## Thunder

#Garrett said:
			
		

> olololo BRANDON
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


YES, SOMEONE WHO'S FOUND MY REAL PICTURE


----------



## Princess

Woot so we finally got Brandeh, eh?


----------



## merinda!

*<span style="font-family:Verdana">Decided to post my pic up,
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:\</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ignore the scribble.</div>*


----------



## Princess

Emerald. said:
			
		

>


<small>Pretty[:


----------



## coffeebean!

So like.
Uh.
Hi guys. 

We are one sexy community 8D


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D


That'd change if I put my pic up.xD


----------



## coffeebean!

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D
> 
> 
> 
> That'd change if I put my pic up.xD
Click to expand...

You're right.


This would be one _mega_ sexy community.




But srsly Niko, you look like this one kid I knew that pissed the skittles out of me xD
But cute nonetheless.


----------



## Thunder

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Decided to post my pic up,
> *


<span style="font-family:Verdana">*WHOO! Another Asian =D*


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D
> 
> 
> 
> That'd change if I put my pic up.xD
Click to expand...

no you liar 
And everyone on here look like G's xD


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D
> 
> 
> 
> That'd change if I put my pic up.xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right.
> 
> 
> This would be one _mega_ sexy community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But srsly Niko, you look like this one kid I knew that pissed the skittles out of me xD
> But cute nonetheless.
Click to expand...

Niko looks familiar to everyone..

OMGWTFISTHISWITCHCRAFT?


----------



## Clown Town

i wish i had a better picture... the latest one was taken right after i got outta bed... so its all like BLARGH


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D
> 
> 
> 
> That'd change if I put my pic up.xD
Click to expand...

Come ooooooooooooooon, you look sexier than i, the pancake .D


----------



## beehdaubs

I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D
> 
> 
> 
> That'd change if I put my pic up.xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Come ooooooooooooooon, you look sexier than i, the pancake .D
Click to expand...

NOTHING BEATS SEXY PANCAKES.

And I told you..

<small>Mycameraisdeadanailostmycharger</small>
8D


----------



## Gnome

I knew it: Brendan is a clone, that's why he looks like everyone!


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.


Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
Click to expand...

<big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>

A nice round flap jack
with syrup. :3


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>
> 
> A nice round flap jack
> with syrup. :3
Click to expand...

Yeah, that too.


----------



## merinda!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>
> 
> A nice round flap jack
> with syrup. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that too.
Click to expand...

*Oh, dang.
*licks lips**


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>
> 
> A nice round flap jack
> with syrup. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that too.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div> 
DD


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So like.
> Uh.
> Hi guys.
> 
> We are one sexy community 8D


For sure!


----------



## coffeebean!

So I'm sure we can all agree that Crash is a beast.


----------



## djman900

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>
> 
> A nice round flap jack
> with syrup. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> DD
Click to expand...

This is the best pancake

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>
> 
> A nice round flap jack
> with syrup. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> DD
Click to expand...

Oh jeez XD

DJMan: Hey, that was a bad day D=


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So I'm sure we can all agree that Crash is a beast.


Mhm!


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> So I'm sure we can all agree that Crash is a beast.


My flapjacks bring all the girls to the yaaaaard


----------



## Clown Town

This is crash


----------



## mimzithegreat

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Good pictures, guise.
> 
> Mimzi: I think someone needs a haircut xd


Do i do i really hehe


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm sure we can all agree that Crash is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> My flapjacks bring all the girls to the yaaaaard
Click to expand...







Pimp.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>;D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>;D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ain't dat the truth.


----------



## Megamannt125

All of you are silly, this is Crash:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAPTIN COLISHUN!





</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All of you are silly, this is Crash:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAPTIN COLISHUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Pfft.

We all know that there are pancakes under that.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

The best crash picture:


----------



## sarahbear

#Garrett said:
			
		

> The best crash picture:


Photoshop fail. xD


----------



## Clown Town

#Garrett said:
			
		

> The best crash picture:


*gasm*

So... Bootyfullz.... Dies


----------



## Thunder

#Garrett said:
			
		

> The best crash picture:


o_o You know, i think the pancake description was better.

BACK ON TOPIC PEOPLE o:


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of you are silly, this is Crash:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAPTIN COLISHUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft.
> 
> We all know that there are pancakes under that.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nic

I'm still beast at my picture. :-3


----------



## merinda!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm sure we can all agree that Crash is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> My flapjacks bring all the girls to the yaaaaard
Click to expand...

*And he's like; it's better than yours. He could teach you but he has to charge.*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best crash picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o You know, i think the pancake description was better.
> 
> BACK ON TOPIC PEOPLE o:
> 
> @the-technicolor-phase  This picture isn't a photoshop fail : ( Its a MS PAINT FAIL : DDD
Click to expand...

olololololololol

We are on topic.



Oh yeah by sniper jaw you mean't TF2 Sniper right?


----------



## Clown Town

Ahem...


----------



## pielover6

#Garrett said:
			
		

> The best crash picture:


ಠ_ಠ

THAT deserves a Nobel prize


----------



## Gnome




----------



## coffeebean!

pielover6 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best crash picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> THAT deserves a Nobel prize
Click to expand...

I find that picture extremely seductive. 




/straight face


----------



## pielover6

Clown Town said:
			
		

> Ahem...


http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page


----------



## coffeebean!

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page
Click to expand...

...new favorite song.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...new favorite song.
Click to expand...

http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf


----------



## Thunder

*pounds desk*

BACK ON TOPIC. I don't want a mod closing this D=


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...new favorite song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
Click to expand...

O.O



<33

*bookmarks page*


----------



## Clown Town

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page
Click to expand...







<small><small><small>This is crash BTW</small></small></small>


----------



## pielover6

Clown Town said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small>This is crash BTW</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

Don't call him a homo.


----------



## kalinn

<big><big><big>Guys, we should get back on topic... </big></big></big>
just saying


----------



## Nightray

kalinn said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>Guys, we should get back on topic... </big></big></big>
> just saying


Yusss!!!


----------



## «Jack»

I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


The endorsement face. XD


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>Guys, we should get back on topic... </big></big></big>
> just saying


XD I said that like 3 times, yet you say it once, what's your secret? o:


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>Guys, we should get back on topic... </big></big></big>
> just saying
> 
> 
> 
> XD I said that like 3 times, yet you say it once, what's your secret? o:
Click to expand...

im not a pancake


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big>Guys, we should get back on topic... </big></big></big>
> just saying
> 
> 
> 
> XD I said that like 3 times, yet you say it once, what's your secret? o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not a pancake
Click to expand...

True.

/end off-topic


----------



## coffeebean!

I look like a 10 year old in a lot of my pictures 0:


----------



## Nightray

Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Go and suck it.</div>


----------



## kalinn

^sexehhh!!! 
wooo lol 
yay you posted it! *claps* xDDD


----------



## Nightray

kalinn said:
			
		

> ^sexehhh!!!
> wooo lol
> yay you posted it! *claps* xDDD


D;
xD
*claps along*


----------



## Megamannt125

Jojo said:
			
		

> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Damn, I dated that and let it go. :x


----------



## Ricano

Night ended the pics with awesomes


----------



## brotatochip

Jojo said:
			
		

> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


CHELS IS SEXY!


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The cute one's name is Chester:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">0=</div>


Your name is Chester?

Jk


----------



## NikoKing

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> :[
> 
> LAIR
> 
> WHERE YO SEXY STACHE U WERE TALKING ABOUT :[
Click to expand...

Shaved it this morning, sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Nightray

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> CHELS IS SEXY!
Click to expand...

No, i r nawt . :3


----------



## Vooloo

*looks at last rule*

ONLY A FEW KNOW MY TRUE IDENTITY MUAHAHAHA >


----------



## NikoKing

Jojo said:
			
		

> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


Cool Picture  .  You finally revealed yourself... but at a weird angle  .


----------



## brotatochip

Jojo said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> CHELS IS SEXY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i r nawt . :3
Click to expand...

Yes you r :3


----------



## Nightray

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Picture  .  You finally revealed yourself... but at a weird angle  .
Click to expand...

Not really, I showed my pics in the chat before.. ;o

Mishie: no, I'm not. xD


----------



## Ricano

Jojo said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Picture  .  You finally revealed yourself... but at a weird angle  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, I showed my pics in the chat before.. ;o
> 
> Mishie: no, I'm not. xD
Click to expand...

yes you are, bum


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> :[
> 
> LAIR
> 
> WHERE YO SEXY STACHE U WERE TALKING ABOUT :[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shaved it this morning, sorry for the bad news.
Click to expand...

You little *censored.4.0* :[

well I'll grow mine instead :[


----------



## Kanye Omari West

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture I took 10 mins. ago:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @xeladude:  Sexy shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> :[
> 
> LAIR
> 
> WHERE YO SEXY STACHE U WERE TALKING ABOUT :[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shaved it this morning, sorry for the bad news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You little *censored.4.0* :[
> 
> well I'll grow mine instead :[
Click to expand...

pic 3; stache i have 3:


----------



## Nightray

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie, Kalinn and Chris made me do it ;oo XD .
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Totally not me XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Picture  .  You finally revealed yourself... but at a weird angle  .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really, I showed my pics in the chat before.. ;o
> 
> Mishie: no, I'm not. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are, bum
Click to expand...

Fien, I am .


----------



## Yokie

Sorry if I'm annyoing but I do want to be in the list.


----------



## Placktor

Why havent you been posting the people pictures in the list recently


----------



## coffeebean!

Placktor said:
			
		

> Why havent you been posting the people pictures in the list recently


That's Johneh boy's job. :3


----------



## Hub12

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> *looks at last rule*
> 
> ONLY A FEW KNOW MY TRUE IDENTITY MUAHAHAHA >


Shush, Savannah.


----------



## Liv

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


OH NOEZZZ!




			
				Perry said:
			
		

> It's mah sexey pose 8D


----------



## «Jack»

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Hub12

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
Click to expand...

So who's that?


o_o?


----------



## «Jack»

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who's that?
> 
> 
> o_o?
Click to expand...

In the photo? Me. =D


----------



## coffeebean!

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who's that?
> 
> 
> o_o?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the photo? Me. =D
Click to expand...

orly?


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who's that?
> 
> 
> o_o?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the photo? Me. =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orly?
Click to expand...

'Tis true.


----------



## Liv

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
Click to expand...

Perry you liar!


----------



## «Jack»

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry you liar!
Click to expand...

STONE HIM. WITH SPONGES.


----------



## Pear

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry you liar!
Click to expand...

Me
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Jack
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry you liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I see a copyright infringement. <small>If I had this copyrighted.


----------



## Hub12

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry you liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a copyright infringement. <small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>
Click to expand...

Are you two brothers?...


----------



## «Jack»

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Perry you liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a copyright infringement. <small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you two brothers?...
Click to expand...

No. We're friends.


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a copyright infringement. <small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you two brothers?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We're friends.
Click to expand...

Who just happen to look similar. It's kinda of creepy, really. Sometimes our teachers get our names mixed up.


----------



## Hub12

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a copyright infringement. <small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you two brothers?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We're friends.
Click to expand...

I think you're lying...


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Crash's picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine Jackie Chan with less wrinkles, Angelina Jolie lips, retractable claws from Wolverine (He's overrated anyway) the Sniper's bone structure, and ta-dah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big>OR...</big></big></big>
> 
> A nice round flap jack
> with syrup. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, that too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> DD
Click to expand...

Lmao xD


----------



## «Jack»

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I see a copyright infringement. <small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you two brothers?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We're friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're lying...
Click to expand...

You'll never know, will you?


----------



## Hub12

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>
> 
> 
> 
> Are you two brothers?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. We're friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never know, will you?
Click to expand...

...

Where do you live?


----------



## Pear

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>Are you two brothers?...
> 
> 
> 
> No. We're friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never know, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Where do you live?
Click to expand...

Minnesota.


----------



## «Jack»

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>Are you two brothers?...
> 
> 
> 
> No. We're friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never know, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Where do you live?
Click to expand...

O_O
<big><big><big><big><big><big>STRANGER DANGER.</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Hub12

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><small>If I had this copyrighted.</small>Are you two brothers?...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're lying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll never know, will you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O_O
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>STRANGER DANGER.</big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

You can tell me... :}


----------



## Ricano

Maybe this should get back on topic, eh?


----------



## «Jack»

I know I'm not supposed to post pictures of other people or people under 13, but screw that:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My puppy. :3</div>


----------



## Hub12

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I know I'm not supposed to post pictures of other people or people under 13, but screw that:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My puppy. :3</div>


Looks like one of those toys. xD

Cute.


----------



## «Jack»

Hub12 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm not supposed to post pictures of other people or people under 13, but screw that:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My puppy. :3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one of those toys. xD
> 
> Cute.
Click to expand...

He's a Yorkie Bichon Mix. So you're right on both counts.


----------



## Vooloo

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at last rule*
> 
> ONLY A FEW KNOW MY TRUE IDENTITY MUAHAHAHA >
> 
> 
> 
> Shush, Savannah.
Click to expand...

NEVERRRRRRR

******es*


----------



## Liv

pear40 said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized Perry stole my face in his photo.. D:< My original:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> OH NOEZZZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's mah sexey pose 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BLASPHEMY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry you liar!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jack
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Okay maybe I was wrong....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



			
				Jack said:
			
		

> STONE HIM. WITH SPONGES.



Perry, if I were you I would run, he knows were you sleep at night.


----------



## Princess

Yo dawgs,
you're off topic.
fftopic:


----------



## Ron Swanson

Someone said I looked like an evil emo. D;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Idk what I was thinking.</div>


----------



## Josh

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Someone said I looked like an evil emo. D;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk what I was thinking.</div>


Nah you don't.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I want my lockerz picture on the front page one sec I'll get it.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Anna

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clown Town said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZLsJyfN0ICU&feature=channel_page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...new favorite song.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.cristgaming.com/pirate.swf
Click to expand...

pingas pingas


----------



## Miranda

Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.


----------



## Hub12

Miranda said:
			
		

> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.


ur2slow


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slow
Click to expand...

I lol'd

Miranda post your pic : D


----------



## Thunder

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Miranda post your pic : D
Click to expand...

Noo, we don't need another Kimmi incident :X


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Miranda post your pic : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noo, we don't need another Kimmi incident :X
Click to expand...


----------



## merinda!

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I want my lockerz picture on the front page one sec I'll get it.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*Well, someone's a lucky b.
ZOMG, I have to get my dailiez; XD*


----------



## Princess

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I want my lockerz picture on the front page one sec I'll get it.


Cute smile is cute[:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my lockerz picture on the front page one sec I'll get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute smile is cute[:
Click to expand...

*blushes* tyty

and ty emerald.


----------



## Miranda

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Miranda post your pic : D
Click to expand...

Nah I'll leave it to mystery.


----------



## Liv

Miranda said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Miranda post your pic : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah I'll leave it to mystery.
Click to expand...

Miranda all ready posted her pic, on a different thread long ago, well at least Fabio did.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look a picture thread. Stay on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ur2slow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Miranda post your pic : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noo, we don't need another Kimmi incident :X
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What? You don't remember that?


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Miranda post your pic : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noo, we don't need another Kimmi incident :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? You don't remember that?
Click to expand...

Ahaha, I do. It 'twas funny.


----------



## AndyB

Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
I miss my hair.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
> I miss my hair.


I know how you feel ;C


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
> I miss my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel ;C
Click to expand...

Here, I'll show you.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
):


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
> I miss my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel ;C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ):
Click to expand...

Why did you get it? :c


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
> I miss my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel ;C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ):
Click to expand...

Feelin' bald?


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
> I miss my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel ;C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feelin' bald?
Click to expand...

Very! ):


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liek no way... I totally got a hair cut today. ):
> I miss my hair.
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel ;C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here, I'll show you.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>After</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feelin' bald?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very! ):
Click to expand...

Been there :C


----------



## Ron Swanson

Taken at my friend's.
I was kinda laughing at my friend; I was trying to take a picture with a straight face.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It really didn't go well. And there's her hand.</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I can never find a picture that I really like, so apparently my solution is to post a bunch. <=T

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This one is very sunburn'd. But i like all the blue =D</div>


----------



## Ricano

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I can never find a picture that I really like, so apparently my solution is to post a bunch. <=T
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very sunburn'd. But i like all the blue =D</div>


Green eyes o_o
very nice


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I can never find a picture that I really like, so apparently my solution is to post a bunch. <=T
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very sunburn'd. But i like all the blue =D</div>


*smacks self* I THOUGHT YOU WERE A GUY! D: mybadmybadmybadmybad ><

(The name Ron threw me off :L)


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never find a picture that I really like, so apparently my solution is to post a bunch. <=T
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very sunburn'd. But i like all the blue =D</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *smacks self* I THOUGHT YOU WERE A GUY! D: mybadmybadmybadmybad ><
> 
> (The name Ron threw me off :L)
Click to expand...

Quote for truth.


sorry.

d:


----------



## NikoKing

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never find a picture that I really like, so apparently my solution is to post a bunch. <=T
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very sunburn'd. But i like all the blue =D</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *smacks self* I THOUGHT YOU WERE A GUY! D: mybadmybadmybadmybad ><
> 
> (The name Ron threw me off :L)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote for truth.
> 
> 
> sorry.
> 
> d:
Click to expand...

*sniff*........ I admit it too.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Ricano- thanks, they're probs my favorite part ^^

@Master C- Yeah, I can see that. XD My name on here was a joke nickname from a friend


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> @Ricano- thanks, they're probs my favorite part ^^
> 
> @Master C- Yeah, I can see that. XD My name on here was a joke nickname from a friend


Ohh, i see. I just kinda thought you were a- well.. Yeah......

But yeah, you're very pretty =3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can never find a picture that I really like, so apparently my solution is to post a bunch. <=T
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is very sunburn'd. But i like all the blue =D</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *smacks self* I THOUGHT YOU WERE A GUY! D: mybadmybadmybadmybad ><
> 
> (The name Ron threw me off :L)
Click to expand...

If she's a guy... she's the hottest guy I've ever seen... O_O


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

How could you think Shes a guy? 

Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak

Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.

lol Was I the only one?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thank ye kindly =] Maybe those pictures were just too flattering XD


----------



## Hub12

You just got owned.

teehee~


----------



## Bacon Boy

#Garrett said:
			
		

> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?


Well, on TBT, there are those people that are guys that do stuff like that and are misleading...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thank ye kindly =] Maybe those pictures were just too flattering XD


Just a little. XD

EDIT: ACK! Double Post Alert!


----------



## yuba

just out of wonder who wants to see what i look like?
i dont care what you say.


----------



## Thunder

#Garrett said:
			
		

> How could you think Shes a guy?


It's kinda obvious.

Al: Didn't know you swung that way o:

Ms. Ron (lol): ye very welcome


----------



## Gnome

#Garrett said:
			
		

> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?


I never played with her. And I said I once thought she was a guy. And the frilly can be because if it was a guy he would be feminine.


----------



## Pear

yuba said:
			
		

> just out of wonder who wants to see what i look like?
> i dont care what you say.


Sure.


----------



## John102

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on TBT, there are those people that are guys that do stuff like that and are misleading...
Click to expand...

Hollisterx2 anyone?


----------



## Hub12

I posted this post because I felt like posting it.

;D

Hot thread is hot.


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on TBT, there are those people that are guys that do stuff like that and are misleading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollisterx2 anyone?
Click to expand...

Yep, i remember him.


----------



## Pear

John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on TBT, there are those people that are guys that do stuff like that and are misleading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollisterx2 anyone?
Click to expand...

Where'd he disappear to, anyways?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AverageSean said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> I never played with her. And I said I once thought she was a guy. And the frilly can be because if it was a guy he would be feminine.
Click to expand...

You don't need to play with her, its in her sig. She says "Sorry if my voice sounds manly over Wii-Speak." :|

I wasn't talking directly to you. :|

lol @ "it" we know shes a she.

But its not a guy its quite clear. A misleading "Ron?" <_<


----------



## Hub12

pear40 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on TBT, there are those people that are guys that do stuff like that and are misleading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollisterx2 anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where'd he disappear to, anyways?
Click to expand...

Didn't he say he left TBT?


----------



## Zex

Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?


----------



## Pear

Zexion said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?


Nah, but it's kinda rude to say it.


----------



## NikoKing

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I posted this post because I felt like posting it.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Hot thread is hot.


Hot thread is Hot... agreed a whole lot.  I'm a sexy guy myself ;3 .  Nah, not exactly THAT egotistical, but I still think the girls somewhat digg me  .


----------



## Thunder

Zexion said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?


Doesn't anyone use the decent way to say it? "pretty"? "beautiful"? :S


----------



## Hub12

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted this post because I felt like posting it.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Hot thread is hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot thread is Hot... agreed a whole lot.  I'm a sexy guy myself ;3 .  Nah, not exactly THAT egotistical, but I still think the girls somewhat digg me  .
Click to expand...

On this site? Or in real life?


----------



## Pear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone use the decent way to say it? "pretty"? "beautiful"? :S
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## NikoKing

Zexion said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?


I wouldn't call her hot honestly, it's somewhat rude and unkind.


----------



## yuba

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, but it's kinda rude to say it.
Click to expand...

i  thinks she really pretty. i was shocked when i saw her.


----------



## Hub12

Yes, yes, we all think ACROX is pretty, now, let's move on, shall we?


----------



## yuba

pear40 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone use the decent way to say it? "pretty"? "beautiful"? :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...

i just did! hee hee! i didnt see this when i wrote that.


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone use the decent way to say it? "pretty"? "beautiful"? :S
Click to expand...

^


----------



## Zex

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks ACROX is hot?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't anyone use the decent way to say it? "pretty"? "beautiful"? :S
Click to expand...

Hot is much more direct.

Think about it.


----------



## NikoKing

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Crash, if you'd please remove the picture I have in the first post with this one, thanks  .


----------



## yuba

why do you want to remove it?


----------



## NikoKing

yuba said:
			
		

> why do you want to remove it?


The one on the first page is outdated by like 5 months, the one I posted a minute ago I took yesterday.  I prefer the more current picture  .


----------



## Bacon Boy

MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Hub12

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


RAPE HIM, MARIO. :}


----------



## NikoKing

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice one xD.  When you said MARIO YOU *censored.5.0*!!! I thought of my friend whose username is mario445.
@Hub:  That strangely reminds me of an animal crossing moment we had together...


----------



## yuba

Nikoking said:
			
		

> yuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you want to remove it?
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the first page is outdated by like 5 months, the one I posted a minute ago I took yesterday.  I prefer the more current picture  .
Click to expand...

oh
im smart.
i thought you wanted to remove the one you just posted.


----------



## Thunder

Nikoking said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Crash, if you'd please remove the picture I have in the first post with this one, thanks  .


No prob.

Lol Al XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one xD.  When you said MARIO YOU *censored.5.0*!!! I thought of my friend whose username is mario445.
> @Hub:  That strangely reminds me of an animal crossing moment we had together...
Click to expand...

Oh, that. XD That was somewhat disturbing. You and Hub scared Pally for life there. And thanks. I might make that my new avi...


----------



## NikoKing

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one xD.  When you said MARIO YOU *censored.5.0*!!! I thought of my friend whose username is mario445.
> @Hub:  That strangely reminds me of an animal crossing moment we had together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that. XD That was somewhat disturbing. You and Hub scared Pally for life there. And thanks. I might make that my new avi...
Click to expand...

TeeHee.. Do you still have the pics. of it on your SD Card?  Also, sorry for going Off-Topic :S .


----------



## Thunder

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HERE I AM!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry, i was moving at light speed when i took it.</div>


----------



## yuba

nice.
light speed.


----------



## Gnome

ju gaiz gin to get it clused.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one xD.  When you said MARIO YOU *censored.5.0*!!! I thought of my friend whose username is mario445.
> @Hub:  That strangely reminds me of an animal crossing moment we had together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that. XD That was somewhat disturbing. You and Hub scared Pally for life there. And thanks. I might make that my new avi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TeeHee.. Do you still have the pics. of it on your SD Card?  Also, sorry for going Off-Topic :S .
Click to expand...

UPLOAD TIME!


----------



## Thunder

If you want your picture on the first page, post your picture inside a spoiler like this:



		Code:
	

[spoiler=NAMEHERE][img]imageurlhere[/img][/spoiler]


And i'll add it for ya.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Idk, but my Mario Pic needs to be the thread picture.


----------



## SpikeHawk

I was gonna post one, but I looked too ugly, so here is my dog.
I am too lazy to get a better quality one.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

SpikeHawk said:
			
		

> I was gonna post one, but I looked too ugly, so here is my dog.
> I am too lazy to get a better quality one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Proof A: He's wearing Aeropostale.

It's everywhere I tells ya!


----------



## NikoKing

AverageSean said:
			
		

> SpikeHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna post one, but I looked too ugly, so here is my dog.
> I am too lazy to get a better quality one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Proof A: He's wearing Aeropostale.
> 
> It's everywhere I tells ya!
Click to expand...

...And who gives a *censored.2.0* ?  Stupid sean >:O .


----------



## sarahbear

Here's another pictureee.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


Oooooh, ice cream xD


----------



## brotatochip

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're really pretty ;]


----------



## Hub12

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARIO, YOU *censored.5.0*!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one xD.  When you said MARIO YOU *censored.5.0*!!! I thought of my friend whose username is mario445.
> @Hub:  That strangely reminds me of an animal crossing moment we had together...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, that. XD That was somewhat disturbing. You and Hub scared Pally for life there. And thanks. I might make that my new avi...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TeeHee.. Do you still have the pics. of it on your SD Card?  Also, sorry for going Off-Topic :S .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UPLOAD TIME!
Click to expand...

LMFAO. DO IT! xD


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty ;]
Click to expand...

NO QUOTING PICTURES D:< /rage


----------



## sarahbear

ACROX said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>[/quote]You're really pretty ;][/quote]Thanks! xD
> So are you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

NIKOOOO! These are your pics:

(Note: Dan = Ben)
These are technically pictures of Niko and Ben... So
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Guess who is who.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO QUOTING PICTURES D:< /rage
Click to expand...

You just did it. xD


ALFRED, DO ITTT!


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO QUOTING PICTURES D:< /rage
Click to expand...

SORRY! Gosh, I forgot. D:<


@technicolor-phase: You're welcome. xD Thank youu;]


----------



## Thunder

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO QUOTING PICTURES D:< /rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just did it. xD
> 
> 
> ALFRED, DO ITTT!
Click to expand...

Click the spoiler o;


----------



## NikoKing

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> NIKOOOO! These are your pics:
> 
> (Note: Dan = Ben)
> These are technically pictures of Niko and Ben... So
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who is who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I don't remember the bottom picture... wrong upload perhaps?  The first one brings back memories of a month ago.


----------



## Hub12

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> NIKOOOO! These are your pics:
> 
> (Note: Dan = Ben)
> These are technically pictures of Niko and Ben... So
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who is who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Another thread would'a been fine. :l

AND THAT IS THE ONLY PICTURE?!

You didn't take one of that rape one.. D:


----------



## NikoKing

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKOOOO! These are your pics:
> 
> (Note: Dan = Ben)
> These are technically pictures of Niko and Ben... So
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who is who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread would'a been fine. :l
> 
> AND THAT IS THE ONLY PICTURE?!
> 
> You didn't take one of that rape one.. D:
Click to expand...

inorite, I was planning on doing it in a neighbor's house but someone d/ced on wifi D:


----------



## Liv

AGE RAEG!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKOOOO! These are your pics:
> 
> (Note: Dan = Ben)
> These are technically pictures of Niko and Ben... So
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who is who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread would'a been fine. :l
> 
> AND THAT IS THE ONLY PICTURE?!
> 
> You didn't take one of that rape one.. D:
Click to expand...

That was the only one I had. You guys ran away every time I tried to take another.


----------



## sarahbear

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO QUOTING PICTURES D:< /rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY! Gosh, I forgot. D:<
> 
> 
> @technicolor-phase: You're welcome. xD Thank youu;]
Click to expand...

Ahaha. It's okay. I forgot, too.
And no problemo.


----------



## Hub12

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKOOOO! These are your pics:
> 
> (Note: Dan = Ben)
> These are technically pictures of Niko and Ben... So
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess who is who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread would'a been fine. :l
> 
> AND THAT IS THE ONLY PICTURE?!
> 
> You didn't take one of that rape one.. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite, I was planning on doing it in a neighbor's house but someone d/ced on wifi D:
Click to expand...

We should Wifi again... ;D?

Sorry, off-topic. >_<


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pictureee.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO QUOTING PICTURES D:< /rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SORRY! Gosh, I forgot. D:<
> 
> 
> @technicolor-phase: You're welcome. xD Thank youu;]
Click to expand...

Did you? DID YOU!? D:<

jk


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>

Use this spoiler instead.

And yes, new pics :c

wat iz wif me and patn mai hair


----------



## Rockman!

Alright, here's a recent picture of me.
My girlfriend took it while we were on the bus. She's such an epic dork.

http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/4820/021506r10625a.jpg


----------



## Kanye Omari West

you look different from teh stream ;o


----------



## Rockman!

I'll edit it cause I just realized it's too big.

There, it should be good now.


----------



## Thunder

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Use this spoiler instead.
> 
> And yes, new pics :c
> 
> wat iz wif me and patn mai hair


No problem. (i'll only use the top image tho)


----------



## kalinn

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*insert multiple pictures of patting head here*
> </div>


why you pattin yourself all the time? haha xD


----------



## Irock

These are in order of most recent to least recent. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













</div>


----------



## NikoKing

xeladude said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> </div>
> 
> Use this spoiler instead.
> 
> And yes, new pics :c
> 
> wat iz wif me and patn mai hair


I think it's because your hair is sexy.


----------



## Anna

John102 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you think Shes a guy?
> 
> Her sig having all the bunnies and saying she sounds manly on Wii Speak
> 
> Her avatar is a rainbow giraffe.
> 
> lol Was I the only one?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, on TBT, there are those people that are guys that do stuff like that and are misleading...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hollisterx2 anyone?
Click to expand...

XDDD


----------



## Joe

http://i38.tinypic.com/2vs2jhk.jpg

MHH MHH.
Took at like 1am ;P


----------



## Miranda

Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Miranda said:
			
		

> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>


I think I'm in love. XD


----------



## Irock

Miranda said:
			
		

> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>


You're beautiful. ;_;


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Miranda said:
			
		

> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>


Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P


----------



## Miranda

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P
Click to expand...

haha yeah, but that's only like a minor fraction of the people here. I just really hate showing my picture.


----------



## Bacon Boy

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P
Click to expand...

 fftopic: @ Garrett: I tried getting Lewis to open it back up for us, but he hasn't been on in a loooong time.


----------



## Princess

Mirandi. Pretty as always[:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic: @ Garrett: I tried getting Lewis to open it back up for us, but he hasn't been on in a loooong time.
Click to expand...

I went on his YT last sign in 18 hrs ago <_< <_< <_< no answer he sucks.


----------



## Anna

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I look like this sometimes


----------



## Hub12

Alex is mexican? o_o?


----------



## Ricano

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Alex is mexican? o_o?


no columbian, foo


----------



## Joe

Clicky^.^

That picture, was took late at night, when on another Forum, Centi<3 told me to look pssed. XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Gnome

Joe said:
			
		

> Clicky^.^


You're back.



FFFFFUUUU-


----------



## Joe

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicky^.^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're back.
> 
> 
> 
> FFFFFUUUU-
Click to expand...

Lucky you ^.^


----------



## Princess

>.<

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*8D</div>*


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>


*whatcha searching for?*


----------



## Princess

ricano4life said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *whatcha searching for?*
Click to expand...

You. ;D


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *whatcha searching for?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You. ;D
Click to expand...

O:
no more searching


----------



## kalinn

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *whatcha searching for?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You. ;D
Click to expand...

Chris and Cry sittin in a tree! 
;D  hehe


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *whatcha searching for?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris and Cry sittin in a tree!
> ;D  hehe
Click to expand...

no way
whar?
and ok on topic now xd


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *whatcha searching for?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris and Pally sittin in a tree!
> ;D  hehe
Click to expand...

I was searching for you and cookie monster too ;p


----------



## Kanye Omari West

teehee, i think it's because i like my hair, kalinn :3

and yes niko, sexy like me ;D


----------



## kalinn

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.<
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *whatcha searching for?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris and Pally sittin in a tree!
> ;D  hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was searching for you and cookie monster too ;p
Click to expand...

man you get around town eh? 
xD


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8D*</div>*whatcha searching for?*
> 
> 
> 
> You. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris and Pally sittin in a tree!
> ;D  hehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was searching for you and cookie monster too ;p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man you get around town eh?
> xD
Click to expand...

obby xD


----------



## Micah

*pic deleted*

:evillaugh:


----------



## Thunder

*pic deleted*

:evillaugh:


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Hello bright ass light in my face .-.


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">-insertmysexywhorehere;p-</div>
> 
> Hello bright ass light in my face .-.


The sun is eating you. xD

Pretty<3


----------



## Micah

I swear I've seen you before, coffee.


----------



## Yokie

I'm still not in the list.


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I swear I've seen you before, coffee.


I swear I haven't seen you before, comatose =p


----------



## lilypad

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

meee.


----------



## merinda!

lilypad said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> meee.


*Nice dress.
You look absolutely gorgeous.*


----------



## lilypad

Emerald. said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> meee.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice dress.
> You look absolutely gorgeous.*
Click to expand...

ohh thanks! that's really nice of you to say. It was before a homecoming dance so that is the only reason I am all dressed up. My hair is actually pretty wavy/curly so it may be a deceiving picture haha


----------



## Anna

Pally we wanna see your nerd glasses 8D


----------



## SamXX

wow. all the girls are so purtttyy to be inturwubz D:


----------



## Ricano

lilypad said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> meee.


nice pic :-D


----------



## Thunder

Emerald. said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> meee.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice dress.
> You look absolutely gorgeous.*
Click to expand...

=O

What she said, lol. All the girls, and i mean all of them are reeeaaally pretty.


----------



## SamXX

Miranda said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah, but that's only like a minor fraction of the people here. I just really hate showing my picture.
Click to expand...

I've seen you, you're pretty!


----------



## SamXX

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.

Annar talked me into this.
I'm fugly, get over it.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dare you</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



terrible




mm, orangina (took in france on holiday with school<3)




this brings back so many memories, i'm third from the left. (took in france again).</div>


----------



## Anna

sammeh you aren't fugly xD


----------



## Thunder

SAMwich said:
			
		

> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.
> 
> Annar talked me into this.
> I'm fugly, get over it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dare you</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


EW Nah, i'm just kidding, you don't look bad at all!


----------



## SamXX

Master Crash said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.
> 
> Annar talked me into this.
> I'm fugly, get over it.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dare you</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> EW Nah, i'm just kidding, you don't look bad at all!
Click to expand...

thats what they all say ;]


----------



## Joe

Sam be the uber sex o:


----------



## SamXX

Joe said:
			
		

> Sam be the uber sex o:


shaddap stachio


----------



## fitzy

Miranda said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah, but that's only like a minor fraction of the people here. I just really hate showing my picture.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure but, did you have it as your avi on TBT before?


----------



## AndyB

SAMwich said:
			
		

> wow. all the girls are so purtttyy to be inturwubz D:


*Head explodes from that statement*


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. all the girls are so purtttyy to be inturwubz D:
> 
> 
> 
> *Head explodes from that statement*
Click to expand...

 :O  : (

*starts to pick of pieces of Andy's head.*


----------



## SamXX

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. all the girls are so purtttyy to be inturwubz D:
> 
> 
> 
> *Head explodes from that statement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O  : (
> 
> *starts to pick of pieces of Andy's head.*
Click to expand...

Realizes Garrett doesn't look at all like I imagined.


----------



## Miranda

fitzy said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all the pretty pictures. Here's me:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hahaha you actually clicked this</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad just about everyone through the Just-Wii days saw it =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah, but that's only like a minor fraction of the people here. I just really hate showing my picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure but, did you have it as your avi on TBT before?
Click to expand...

I had it for like a week hahaha. And no one actually believed it was me anyway. I don't think I'm all that great in looks, but I'm not about to go into a "oh my god tell me I'm pretty!"  thought of mind. Gag...girls like that need slapped. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>witchy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. all the girls are so purtttyy to be inturwubz D:
> 
> 
> 
> *Head explodes from that statement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O  : (
> 
> *starts to pick of pieces of Andy's head.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realizes Garrett doesn't look at all like I imagined.
Click to expand...

What had you pictured me to look like?


----------



## SamXX

#Garrett said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. all the girls are so purtttyy to be inturwubz D:
> 
> 
> 
> *Head explodes from that statement*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O  : (
> 
> *starts to pick of pieces of Andy's head.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realizes Garrett doesn't look at all like I imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What had you pictured me to look like?
Click to expand...

I don't know, you just don't look very internerdz 

I do though ^__-


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

SAMwich said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> :O  : (
> 
> *starts to pick of pieces of Andy's head.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Realizes Garrett doesn't look at all like I imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What had you pictured me to look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, you just don't look very internerdz
> 
> I do though ^__-
Click to expand...

 

lol Sammy.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]
> </div>


Pretty o:


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty o:
Click to expand...

Lol, thank you. xD


----------



## Numner

I miss this topic :c

So I'll post my picture c:

Not suitable for minors

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess

Anna said:
			
		

> Pally we wanna see your nerd glasses 8D


With my sexy surgeon mask? ;D


----------



## Micah

Numner said:
			
		

> I miss this topic :c
> 
> So I'll post my picture c:
> 
> Not suitable for minors
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


_MY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYES!_


You stole my virginity with that pic right thar.


----------



## Numner

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss this topic :c
> 
> So I'll post my picture c:
> 
> Not suitable for minors
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> _MY EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYES!_
> 
> 
> You stole my virginity with that pic right thar.
Click to expand...

You were a virgin?

Oh sorry babe :>


----------



## Pear

Numner said:
			
		

> I miss this topic :c
> 
> So I'll post my picture c:
> 
> Not suitable for minors
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're my cousin!  :O 
Not really, but you're like his twin.


----------



## Numner

Tooken with a better camera 
But it's huge o-o
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Resized</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Micah

You're kinda cute. :r

You and your avvie are twins.


----------



## Numner

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> You're kinda cute. :r


ಠ_ಠ

Looking so pimp with my too-lazy-and-unhygienic-to-wash-my-hair-so-I'll-just-where-a-sideways-cap cap


----------



## Micah

Numner said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kinda cute. :r
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
Click to expand...

You just won the thread right there.

But hey, in my defense, you called me 'babe'. That is my #1 turn on.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Numner

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kinda cute. :r
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just won the thread right there.
> 
> But hey, in my defense, you called me 'babe'. That is my #1 turn on.  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/QcsfWHHLZWE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/QcsfWHHLZWE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Shaun of the Dead is so beastly


----------



## Micah

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're kinda cute. :r
> 
> 
> 
> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just won the thread right there.
> 
> But hey, in my defense, you called me 'babe'. That is my #1 turn on.  :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Heh, TMI.


----------



## Thunder

...Do i even want to know?... No i don't.

*walks away*


----------



## Numner

Twins you say?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


Looks like you got kicked in the man jewels :x


----------



## Numner

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got kicked in the man jewels :x
Click to expand...

Well....


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got kicked in the man jewels :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well....
Click to expand...

Hurts donut?


----------



## kalinn

Numner said:
			
		

> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


i lol'd 
yep, twins fer sure! xD


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*You have good teeth.
Unlike mine ;|

You look so different in the other one... Or am I hallucinating?*


----------



## kalinn

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> *You have good teeth.
> Unlike mine ;|
> 
> You look so different in the other one... Or am I hallucinating?*
Click to expand...

ya he looks completely different in the first one compared to the other 2


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> *You have good teeth.
> Unlike mine ;|
> 
> You look so different in the other one... Or am I hallucinating?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya he looks completely different in the first one compared to the other 2
Click to expand...

I need pink blush :>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## Pear

Numner said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> *You have good teeth.
> Unlike mine ;|
> 
> You look so different in the other one... Or am I hallucinating?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya he looks completely different in the first one compared to the other 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need pink blush :>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I see the resemblance.


----------



## Numner

pear40 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins you say?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> *You have good teeth.
> Unlike mine ;|
> 
> You look so different in the other one... Or am I hallucinating?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya he looks completely different in the first one compared to the other 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need pink blush :>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the resemblance.
Click to expand...

o inorite?

xD


----------



## Micah

Too late. I saw it.


----------



## AndyB

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Too late. I saw it.


Still... not cool regardless.


----------



## Micah

Numner, don't think I didn't see your sig.


----------



## Numner

What?


----------



## Yokie

:3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## coffeebean!

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cute XD

Horribad quality, but...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

My huh/wtf face C:


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
My new favorite hat.


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My new favorite hat.


You should get a TBT police hat.


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My new favorite hat.
> 
> 
> 
> You should get a TBT police hat.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## brotatochip

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Horribad quality, but...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:[/quote]Jenn is a sexeh beast:)


----------



## sunate

Here I took this picture in school today while my teacher was blabing about stupid crap.


----------



## Ricano

sunate said:
			
		

> Here I took this picture in school today while my teacher was blabing about stupid crap.


You look like you're about to shoot yourself.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

How silly.


----------



## sunate

Lol if you had the teacher I do I think you would wanna shoot yourself to.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute XD
> 
> Horribad quality, but...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:
Click to expand...

You look quite confused thar.

Techni: nerrherherherher

Nephew: *steals beanie*


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute XD
> 
> Horribad quality, but...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look quite confused thar.
> 
> Techni: nerrherherherher
> 
> Nephew: *steals beanie*
Click to expand...

o.0


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute XD
> 
> Horribad quality, but...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look quite confused thar.
> 
> Techni: nerrherherherher
> 
> Nephew: *steals beanie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o.0
Click to expand...

(You haven't played Super Paper Mario, have you?) It's Francis, the nerdy chameleon dude's laugh.


----------



## Yokie

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute XD
> 
> Horribad quality, but...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look quite confused thar.
> 
> Techni: nerrherherherher
> 
> Nephew: *steals beanie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (You haven't played Super Paper Mario, have you?) It's Francis, the nerdy chameleon dude's laugh.
Click to expand...

Hey Master Crash can you put mah pictures on the list, plz?


----------



## Thunder

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:
> 
> 
> 
> You look quite confused thar.
> 
> Techni: nerrherherherher
> 
> Nephew: *steals beanie*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (You haven't played Super Paper Mario, have you?) It's Francis, the nerdy chameleon dude's laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Master Crash can you put mah pictures on the list, plz?
Click to expand...

Sure, can you get the picture you want? (I'm too lazy )


----------



## sarahbear

No, can't say I have. xP


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> No, can't say I have. xP


Which explains why you seemed kinda creeped out xD


----------



## Micah

Messing around with my webcam.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009 (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009 (3)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

^Nice jacket =o


----------



## Miranda

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Messing around with my webcam.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009 (2)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009 (3)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


cute


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute XD
> 
> Horribad quality, but...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> My huh/wtf face C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look quite confused thar.
> 
> Techni: nerrherherherher
> 
> Nephew: *steals beanie*
Click to expand...

Naturally.


----------



## Sonicdan369

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Yokie

Oh... nvm.


----------



## Yokie

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image] </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (You haven't played Super Paper Mario, have you?) It's Francis, the nerdy chameleon dude's laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Master Crash can you put mah pictures on the list, plz?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, can you get the picture you want? (I'm too lazy )
Click to expand...

I want the one where it says "Huzzah"


----------



## Sonicdan369

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Er, you know what this thread is about rite?


----------



## Lewis

Sonicdan369 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Stop posting pointless *censored.2.0* you ugly ****!


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I'm in the middle.... and on the right.


----------



## Miranda

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.


Yeah and that's me on the left.


----------



## John102

Miranda said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's me on the left.
Click to expand...

Miranda hawt =0


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's me on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miranda hawt =0
Click to expand...

inorite?

And John...never mind =p

Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's me on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miranda hawt =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite?
> 
> And John...never mind =p
> 
> Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

That is so hilaramous

I don't know what your talking about

<small>Sheesh, not <small><small><small>hilaramous</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's me on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miranda hawt =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite?
> 
> And John...never mind =p
> 
> Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You really need someone to teach you how to aim with those cameras, you cut off half of your face!


----------



## Bacon Boy

My "bland" face:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My "bland" face:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


o o


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My "bland" face:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


How many faces do you have o-o


----------



## Bacon Boy

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "bland" face:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How many faces do you have o-o
Click to expand...

None 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "bland" face:
> 
> 
> 
> How many faces do you have o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None
Click to expand...

Spyda man! Iron Man! Da Huwk!


----------



## bittermeat

Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.


----------



## Thunder

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.


"Marvel Superheroes"
"SECRET WARS"

:3


----------



## Numner

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.


Secret wars


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel Superheroes"
> "SECRET WARS"
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

Yup, I have:

Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of

on it.


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel Superheroes"
> "SECRET WARS"
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have:
> 
> Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of
> 
> on it.
Click to expand...

I bet you get beat at school

:>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel Superheroes"
> "SECRET WARS"
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have:
> 
> Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of
> 
> on it.
Click to expand...

Geez, what do those two that you don't know look like? =o


----------



## Numner

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel Superheroes"
> "SECRET WARS"
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have:
> 
> Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of
> 
> on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez, what do those two that you don't know look like? =o
Click to expand...

Green goblin?

:V


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel Superheroes"
> "SECRET WARS"
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have:
> 
> Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of
> 
> on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez, what do those two that you don't know look like? =o
Click to expand...

One's got an afro, (black person) star on chest, other one is (same race) with blue/whit0ish hair, black and blue shirt and pants.

@Numner: Not really. If anyone tries and beats me up... well, I get suspended for a couple of days and it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt. I can't read backwards though.
> 
> 
> 
> "Marvel Superheroes"
> "SECRET WARS"
> 
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have:
> 
> Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of
> 
> on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez, what do those two that you don't know look like? =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One's got an afro, (black person) star on chest, other one is (same race) with blue/whit0ish hair, black and blue shirt and pants.
> 
> @Numner: Not really. If anyone tries and beats me up... well, I get suspended for a couple of days and it doesn't happen again.
Click to expand...

Seems so stupid that if you get hit you can't defend yourself or you will get suspended

>

/rage


----------



## Bacon Boy

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I have:
> 
> Spiderman, The Hulk, Nightcrawler, iron Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Rogue, Cyclops Hawkeye, She-Hulk, The Thing, Colossus, And two people that I don't know the names of
> 
> on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Geez, what do those two that you don't know look like? =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One's got an afro, (black person) star on chest, other one is (same race) with blue/whit0ish hair, black and blue shirt and pants.
> 
> @Numner: Not really. If anyone tries and beats me up... well, I get suspended for a couple of days and it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so stupid that if you get hit you can't defend yourself or you will get suspended
> 
> >
> 
> /rage
Click to expand...

I know. But I did it anyways.


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, what do those two that you don't know look like? =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One's got an afro, (black person) star on chest, other one is (same race) with blue/whit0ish hair, black and blue shirt and pants.
> 
> @Numner: Not really. If anyone tries and beats me up... well, I get suspended for a couple of days and it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so stupid that if you get hit you can't defend yourself or you will get suspended
> 
> >
> 
> /rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. But I did it anyways.
Click to expand...

o-o

Go bacon go!

Beat that stupid man ho.

He think he knows

He think he knows

But he fell into a coma and doesn't knows now


----------



## Micah

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> One's got an afro, (black person) star on chest, other one is (same race) with blue/whit0ish hair, black and blue shirt and pants.
> 
> @Numner: Not really. If anyone tries and beats me up... well, I get suspended for a couple of days and it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seems so stupid that if you get hit you can't defend yourself or you will get suspended
> 
> >
> 
> /rage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. But I did it anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o-o
> 
> Go bacon go!
> 
> Beat that stupid man ho.
> 
> He think he knows
> 
> He think he knows
> 
> But he fell into a *coma* and doesn't knows now
Click to expand...

Word of the day!


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's me on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miranda hawt =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite?
> 
> And John...never mind =p
> 
> Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need someone to teach you how to aim with those cameras, you cut off half of your face!
Click to expand...

YOU really need someone to teach you how to take a picture XD

Plus, I do that on purpose..

Uno: Not all pictures have to be a boring full face portrait.
Dos: It's an inside joke with my bestfrand


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda hawt =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite?
> 
> And John...never mind =p
> 
> Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need someone to teach you how to aim with those cameras, you cut off half of your face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU really need someone to teach you how to take a picture XD
> 
> Plus, I do that on purpose..
> 
> Uno: Not all pictures have to be a boring full face portrait.
> Dos: It's an inside joke with my bestfrand
Click to expand...

I know you do that on purpose, it's a joke silly.


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> inorite?
> 
> And John...never mind =p
> 
> Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really need someone to teach you how to aim with those cameras, you cut off half of your face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU really need someone to teach you how to take a picture XD
> 
> Plus, I do that on purpose..
> 
> Uno: Not all pictures have to be a boring full face portrait.
> Dos: It's an inside joke with my bestfrand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you do that on purpose, it's a joke silly.
Click to expand...

I know, silly =p
I was just saying because this is the second time I get the same comment XD


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You really need someone to teach you how to aim with those cameras, you cut off half of your face!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU really need someone to teach you how to take a picture XD
> 
> Plus, I do that on purpose..
> 
> Uno: Not all pictures have to be a boring full face portrait.
> Dos: It's an inside joke with my bestfrand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you do that on purpose, it's a joke silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, silly =p
> I was just saying because this is the second time I get the same comment XD
Click to expand...

Oh, son of a ditch stealing my joke D:<


----------



## pielover6

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm in the middle.... and on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and that's me on the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Miranda hawt =0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> inorite?
> 
> And John...never mind =p
> 
> Took this with my phone. The quality is so atrocious, it's not even hilaramous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You look like my aunt Beth ._.


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't like it though. 8O *NOTE* I don't like the picture*.</div>


----------



## Thunder

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]
> I don't like it though. 8O</div>


(Y)


----------



## Miranda

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O</div>


Did you cut all your hair off?!


----------



## Nightray

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut all your hair off?!
Click to expand...

No, why do you think that? D:


----------



## Miranda

Jojo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut all your hair off?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
Click to expand...

I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.


----------



## Nightray

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut all your hair off?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
Click to expand...

It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.


----------



## Numner

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut all your hair off?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
Click to expand...

Oh no it's starting!


----------



## Micah

Jojo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut all your hair off?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
Click to expand...

You're a guy, right?


----------



## Numner

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a smoking hot woman, right?
Click to expand...

I'd run o-o


----------



## Nightray

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a guy, right?
Click to expand...

sure...... owait. ;O

@Numner: Popcorn!


----------



## Gnome

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a guy, right?
Click to expand...

No she's a girl.


----------



## djman900

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a guy, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she's a girl.
Click to expand...

That's awesome hair, I wana do that to my hair.


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O *NOTE* I don't like the picture*.</div>


Dayum lol ;]


----------



## John102

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOU really need someone to teach you how to take a picture XD
> 
> Plus, I do that on purpose..
> 
> Uno: Not all pictures have to be a boring full face portrait.
> Dos: It's an inside joke with my bestfrand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you do that on purpose, it's a joke silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, silly =p
> I was just saying because this is the second time I get the same comment XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, son of a ditch stealing my joke D:<
Click to expand...

I'm that son of a ditch tank you.

@coofeh, what friends?


----------



## Nightray

djman900 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a guy, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she's a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome hair, I wana do that to my hair.
Click to expand...

Thanks.

@pekka: O.O


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're a guy, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she's a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome hair, I wana do that to my hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @pekka: O.O
Click to expand...

Lol you hair pwns.. ;] 

Im not that much retarted anymore


----------



## Miranda

Jojo said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you cut all your hair off?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
Click to expand...

haha that was probable the last time I saw a picture of you! 
Pretty girl <3


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div></div></div>


----------



## Nightray

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> No she's a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome hair, I wana do that to my hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @pekka: O.O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you hair pwns.. ;]
> 
> Im not that much retarted anymore
Click to expand...

thanks.

hahahaha, Funny how you spelled it wrong.


----------



## Nightray

Miranda said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you think that? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could have swore your hair was longer... ._. Maybe I'm having a loss of memory moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, about three months ago until I cut it off around late August.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha that was probable the last time I saw a picture of you!
> Pretty girl <3
Click to expand...

Yeah, maybe.
but you're pretty too! <3


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome hair, I wana do that to my hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @pekka: O.O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you hair pwns.. ;]
> 
> Im not that much retarted anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> hahahaha, Funny how you spelled it wrong.
Click to expand...

>_> lol, my bad


----------



## AndyB

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome hair, I wana do that to my hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @pekka: O.O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you hair pwns.. ;]
> 
> Im not that much retarted anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> hahahaha, Funny how you spelled it wrong.
Click to expand...

Baaaahahahahahaha. Nice spot.

And your hair is most awesome.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Christmas 08


----------



## Nightray

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djman900 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it though. 8O NOTE* I don't like the picture.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @pekka: O.O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol you hair pwns.. ;]
> 
> Im not that much retarted anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks.
> 
> hahahaha, Funny how you spelled it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Baaaahahahahahaha. Nice spot.
> 
> And your hair is most awesome.
Click to expand...

Haha, I know.
Ahh, thank you.


----------



## AndyB

I am no ammused. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> I am no ammused.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


xD win


----------



## Nightray

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no ammused.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> xD win
Click to expand...

'The Andy' wins!


----------



## AndyB

Jojo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no ammused.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> xD win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'The Andy' wins!
Click to expand...

Of course I do. ;D


----------



## Numner

AndyB said:
			
		

> I am no ammused.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


o-o

Your hair seems shorter


----------



## Zex

Numner said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no ammused.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> o-o
> 
> Your hair seems shorter
Click to expand...

Stalker.


----------



## Numner

Zexion said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no ammused.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> o-o
> 
> Your hair seems shorter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stalker.
Click to expand...

Only to you


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I know you do that on purpose, it's a joke silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, silly =p
> I was just saying because this is the second time I get the same comment XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, son of a ditch stealing my joke D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm that son of a ditch tank you.
> 
> @coofeh, what friends?
Click to expand...

MY INTERWEB FRIENDZ LOLOLOLOLO!!11!!!one!!111!

But seriously...I have a lot friends in real life XD

And, 
@thedudethatsaidIlookedlikehisauntbeth: THAT'S BECAUSE I AM >


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I know you do that on purpose, it's a joke silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, silly =p
> I was just saying because this is the second time I get the same comment XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, son of a ditch stealing my joke D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm that son of a ditch tank you.
> 
> @coofeh, what friends?
Click to expand...

well go to smell you brothersnucking son of a ditch D:<


----------



## Princess

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PALLY IS AWESOME</div>


Daayuuuuum guuuurl you look kinda cute
in that sasuke hair guuuuuuuuurl
guess what i wanna do
steal ur v-card on v-day guuuuuuuuuurl
drink all day
play all night xD


----------



## Nightray

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PALLY IS AWESOME</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Daayuuuuum guuuurl you look kinda cute
> in that sasuke hair guuuuuuuuurl
> guess what i wanna do
> steal ur v-card on v-day guuuuuuuuuurl
> drink all day
> play all night xD
Click to expand...

Oh yes!
We'll play 360 all night, hang out on Valentine day! and drink all day.
_Yeah I suck. 8D_


----------



## Palad][n

Jojo said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PALLY IS AWESOME</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^
> ?????
> 
> Me in the spoiler?
Click to expand...


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>err a new one</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 11 2009, 11:04:51 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PALLY IS AWESOME</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^
> ?????
> 
> Me in the spoiler?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no..its mai name
Click to expand...


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>err a new one</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


U PURTY


----------



## Nightray

Palad)(n said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here we go</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PALLY IS AWESOME</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^^^^
> ?????
> 
> Me in the spoiler?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

LOL

@Kalinn: You're so pretty!!!!


----------



## Thunder

What is wrong with you people's quotes?


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> What is wrong with you people's quotes?


i was wondering the same thing.. 

and thanks ;D


----------



## Nightray

Palad][n screwed it up with those brackets in his name.


----------



## Palad][n

Master Crash said:
			
		

> What is wrong with you people's quotes?


I messed up when i made my quote so everyone who quotes my quote gets a weird quote. I accidentally wrote the /quote quote thing a couple of times

@Jojo:
No, its not because of that


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> What is wrong with you people's quotes?


Paladn started it..:r


----------



## Palad][n

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you people's quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> Paladn started it..:r
Click to expand...

Ok ok stop blaming me gawd.


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you people's quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> Paladn started it..:r
Click to expand...

I DON'T *CARE* WHO STARTED IT.

I'M *ENDING* IT!

/Angry parent


----------



## Nightray

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 11 2009, 11:11:02 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you people's quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up when i made my quote so everyone who quotes my quote gets a weird quote. I accidentally wrote the /quote quote thing a couple of times
> 
> @Jojo:
> No, its not because of that
Click to expand...

forget it. lawl


----------



## kalinn

nvm. night didnt right anything bad at all. nuh uh


----------



## Thunder

Jojo said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 11 2009, 11:11:02 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you people's quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up when i made my quote so everyone who quotes my quote gets a weird quote. I accidentally wrote the /quote quote thing a couple of times
> 
> @Jojo:
> No, its not because of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just gonna go ahead and say you're an idiot, no point in explaining it to you.
> :}
Click to expand...

Now now kids, settle down.

<big>*OR ELSE*</big>

And while i'm saying this, back on topic plz


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Jojo: Your hair is totally awesome o_o


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with you people's quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> Paladn started it..:r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T *CARE* WHO STARTED IT.
> 
> I'M *ENDING* IT!
> 
> /Angry parent
Click to expand...

.. :'(


----------



## Ricano

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> @Jojo: Your hair is totally awesome o_o


It's badass :0


----------



## Thunder

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jojo: Your hair is totally awesome o_o
> 
> 
> 
> It's badass :0
Click to expand...

I second that.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jojo: Your hair is totally awesome o_o
> 
> 
> 
> It's badass :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that.
Click to expand...

It's Sasuke hair. [:


----------



## Nightray

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jojo: Your hair is totally awesome o_o
> 
> 
> 
> It's badass :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I second that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Sasuke hair. [:
Click to expand...

Thank you, 
Thank you, 
Thank you, 
and yeah.


----------



## NikoKing

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

More recent picture of me.


----------



## Thunder

Nikoking said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> More recent picture of me.


yoyoyo you frum da hood?


----------



## Princess

Nikoking said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PALLY IS COOL </div>
> 
> More recent picture of me.


liek omg
cutie[:


----------



## NikoKing

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> More recent picture of me.
> 
> 
> 
> yoyoyo you frum da hood?
Click to expand...

yo yo we're doing this new york mob style punk.


----------



## Princess

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> More recent picture of me.
> 
> 
> 
> yoyoyo you frum da hood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yo yo we're doing this new york mob style punk.
Click to expand...

yo dawg. you got the stuff?


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

.. taken today :3


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> .. taken today :3


Lil' Bit of Camera wobble non? Lol better than mai pic i guess, i look like some Mobster (lol wait i was meant to be! It was my hallowe'en costume, and i am already predicting the 'Nice scary mask jokes, so HAHA but very old')
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Fontana

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> .. taken today :3
> 
> 
> 
> Lil' Bit of Camera wobble non? Lol better than mai pic i guess, i look like some Mobster (lol wait i was meant to be! It was my hallowe'en costume, and i am already predicting the 'Nice scary mask jokes, so HAHA but very old')
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

The..the naked baby in that picture..it..it scarred me for life.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> .. taken today :3
> 
> 
> 
> Lil' Bit of Camera wobble non? Lol better than mai pic i guess, i look like some Mobster (lol wait i was meant to be! It was my hallowe'en costume, and i am already predicting the 'Nice scary mask jokes, so HAHA but very old')
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The..the naked baby in that picture..it..it scarred me for life.
Click to expand...

OH, thats called a 'Cherub' my mum loves them, loads of statues and pictures of them


----------



## coffeebean!

@Kalinn: Pretty D
@Niko: WATUP DAWG
@Pyro: Noice


----------



## Ciaran

Yo Niko, what you say to hittin' the hood 2nite homedawg?? We can *insert comment about abusing women*

You up???

Gangsta


----------



## Rhonda

i would post pic but im not a pic taker...


----------



## Palad][n

This is my photo
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>


----------



## kalinn

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @Kalinn: Pretty D


Thank you! 
you too!


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kalinn: Pretty D
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> you too!
Click to expand...

I can't wait for my sweet sixteen

loolololol


----------



## Bacon Boy

@Kalinn: Nice. 

It's _my_ ugly mug again:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> @Kalinn: Nice.
> 
> It's _my_ ugly mug again:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Where's the mug?

YOU PROMISED MUG D:


----------



## Gnome

Nikoking said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> More recent picture of me.


Gnome melts.

ITS EVERYWHERE! GET DOWN GET DOWN!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
Click to expand...

Merci : D


----------



## NikoKing

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Yo Niko, what you say to hittin' the hood 2nite homedawg?? We can *insert comment about abusing women*
> 
> You up???
> 
> Gangsta


yeah sure foo, i suppose so home dawg


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merci : D
Click to expand...

De nada.


----------



## Sonicdan369

Lewis said:
			
		

> Sonicdan369 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Stop posting pointless *censored.2.0* you ugly ****!
Click to expand...

Someone's sensitive...


----------



## Ricano

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're purdy :0


----------



## Miss Chibi

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Your eyes may perhaps bleed.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.


pfft, you're beautiful! 

I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're purdy :0
Click to expand...

Thank you! =]


----------



## Miss Chibi

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
Click to expand...

Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:


----------



## merinda!

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.


Ah-may-zing. 
D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
Click to expand...

Not IMO...


----------



## Miss Chibi

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah-may-zing.
> D
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Miss Chibi

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not IMO...
Click to expand...

Eh I guess just an insecurity.


----------



## coffeebean!

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
Click to expand...

No. They're not.


----------



## Miss Chibi

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They're not.
Click to expand...

Thanks but I still hate em. D;


----------



## NikoKing

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
Click to expand...

Eyebrows?  Mine look funny but they still are cool  .


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liek omg</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> More recent picture of me.
> 
> 
> 
> yoyoyo you frum da hood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yo yo we're doing this new york mob style punk.
Click to expand...

word son


----------



## coffeebean!

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but I still hate em. D;
Click to expand...

They're fine. You can never see my eyebrows in my pictures, though. Fringes ftw.


----------



## Miranda

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're really pretty. :]


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Miranda said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well uhhh I just dumped a lot of DSi pics on my computer and I didn't like the way my nose looked in those 4985734857 other pics... Forgive me. OTL
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Caution: contains eye irritant XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're really pretty. :]
Click to expand...

Thank ye kindly! :> Such is the magic of the DSi camera.


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
=3


----------



## Numner

Why is every girl on TBT smokin' hot?

It doesn't feel right o-o


----------



## Jake

I guess I should upload a few... 


By the way, most of them were done when I was super ecessively over welmingly bored

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> Why is every girl on TBT smokin' hot?
> 
> It doesn't feel right o-o


Why is numnuts kind of cute?

MADNESS.


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3


Aww,<3
Your eyes are blue.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is every girl on TBT smokin' hot?
> 
> It doesn't feel right o-o
> 
> 
> 
> Why is numnuts kind of cute?
> 
> MADNESS.
Click to expand...

NO

THIS IS-

Damn it, I can't do it! T-T


----------



## Pear

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not IMO...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh I guess just an insecurity.
Click to expand...

You think your eyebrows are bad? I don't even have eyebrows, seriously. They're blonde, so unless I have my bangs really long it looks like I have a huge forehead. XD


----------



## Miss Chibi

pear40 said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks but my eyebrows are terrible. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not IMO...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh I guess just an insecurity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think your eyebrows are bad? I don't even have eyebrows, seriously. They're blonde, so unless I have my bangs really long it looks like I have a huge forehead. XD
Click to expand...

Rather have none than alot


----------



## Jake

ACdude said:
			
		

> I guess I should upload a few...
> 
> 
> By the way, most of them were done when I was super ecessively over welmingly bored
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That one is really weird and ugly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Avitar without Purpleness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Did my hair up and wnated to see what it lokoed like.</div>


They are uploaded, but I look hideous in most.


----------



## Tyeforce

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
Click to expand...

Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
Click to expand...

Your nothing but a big fat phony!

Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!



Anywho, what are they originally? o-o


----------



## Jake

Blue eyes and braces are sexy.


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Oh, so I'm guessing they're those color changing contacts or w/e?  You look cool in blue btw.


----------



## bittermeat

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I should get me some of those.


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You look good in blue.


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
> 
> 
> 
> Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Ew

For some reason that looks weird 

I could never just move my contact to the side xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so I'm guessing they're those color changing contacts or w/e?  You look cool in blue btw.
Click to expand...

They don't change color themselves, but they are colored contacts.


----------



## NikoKing

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, so I'm guessing they're those color changing contacts or w/e?  You look cool in blue btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't change color themselves, but they are colored contacts.
Click to expand...

Oh, typo mistake on my part  >_< . lol


----------



## Tyeforce

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Mhm. =3 Mine are fake, though. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look good in blue.
Click to expand...

Thanks. ^^




			
				Numner said:
			
		

> Ew
> 
> For some reason that looks weird
> 
> I could never just move my contact to the side xD


They're not bad at all, really. It doesn't hurt or anything. You can't even feel them.


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look good in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew
> 
> For some reason that looks weird
> 
> I could never just move my contact to the side xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not bad at all, really. It doesn't hurt or anything. You can't even feel them.
Click to expand...

I actually want contacts.


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Your nothing but a big fat phony!
> 
> Hai guiz, here's a big fat phony!!
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, what are they originally? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look good in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew
> 
> For some reason that looks weird
> 
> I could never just move my contact to the side xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not bad at all, really. It doesn't hurt or anything. You can't even feel them.
Click to expand...

I mean, I use to wear contacts :L

I meant just moving them on my eye o-o


----------



## Jake

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Aww,<3
> Your eyes are blue.
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AHHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look good in blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew
> 
> For some reason that looks weird
> 
> I could never just move my contact to the side xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're not bad at all, really. It doesn't hurt or anything. You can't even feel them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean, I use to wear contacts :L
> 
> I meant just moving them on my eye o-o
Click to expand...

I want your contacts


----------



## Thunder

You know, there are too many photos to comment on, so this goes for everyone.

Pretty =D (Except for the guys, cuz.. Well, that's kinda awkward.)


----------



## Jake

Master Crash said:
			
		

> You know, there are too many photos to comment on, so this goes for everyone.
> 
> Pretty =D (Except for the guys, cuz.. Well, that's kinda awkward.)


So mine don't look retarted?


----------



## Thunder

ACdude said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, there are too many photos to comment on, so this goes for everyone.
> 
> Pretty =D (Except for the guys, cuz.. Well, that's kinda awkward.)
> 
> 
> 
> So mine don't look retarted?
Click to expand...

Nah


----------



## Jake

YAY!


----------



## Nightray

Miss Chibi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">image</div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.


Pretty.


----------



## Palad][n

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


say whaaaaat


----------



## Numner

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
Click to expand...

You remind me of Niko :V


----------



## Palad][n

Numner said:
			
		

> Paladi[n said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
Click to expand...

How?


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
Click to expand...

It's his evil twin


----------



## Numner

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's his evil twin
Click to expand...

Or the good one?

Rianco


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's his evil twin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the good one?
> 
> Rianco
Click to expand...

Or neutral?
Ha, didnt think of that, did you? :L


----------



## Numner

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's his evil twin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the good one?
> 
> Rianco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or neutral?
> Ha, didnt think of that, did you? :L
Click to expand...

Or maybe he's just fraternal


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep[n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's his evil twin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the good one?
> 
> Rianco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or neutral?
> Ha, didnt think of that, did you? :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or maybe he's just fraternal
Click to expand...

Ew
k Im done


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
Click to expand...

Now that you think of it.
They do look alike
:333


----------



## Palad][n

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 14 2009, 01:22:48 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]This is my photo
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> say whaaaaat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You remind me of Niko :V
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you think of it.
> They do look alike
> :333
Click to expand...

Nope,
not at all
;x


----------



## merinda!

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Niko</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Well, shoot me down if I'm wrong but seriously you do look alike.
ALOT.
:3


----------



## Cottonball

Everything your about to see is makeup ... My friend told me to do this and well , it was fun :3 lol 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Zombie Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

And I know some people might ask but yes that line on my chest is real .. if you want to know about it Pm me xD


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>


----------



## Ricano

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>


Ballin


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>


i am in love with your hair..   : )


----------



## Nightray

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ballin
Click to expand...

lol. thanks.
@pekka: coolio


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ballin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. thanks.
> @pekka: coolio
Click to expand...

... at my picture or comment??


----------



## Nightray

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ballin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. thanks.
> @pekka: coolio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... at my picture or comment??
Click to expand...

comment.


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ballin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol. thanks.
> @pekka: coolio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... at my picture or comment??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comment.
Click to expand...

Thought so : )


----------



## Nightray

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol. thanks.
> @pekka: coolio
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... at my picture or comment??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought so : )
Click to expand...

No derr, why the hell would I comment on your picture. :L


----------



## Numner

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>


No, your a loser!

*Disgust face*

*Runs off*


----------



## Nightray

Numner said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, your a loser!
> 
> *Disgust face*
> 
> *Runs off*
Click to expand...

_POPCORN~!_


----------



## Numner

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, your a loser!
> 
> *Disgust face*
> 
> *Runs off*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _POPCORN~!_
Click to expand...

Who?

*smack*

Tree x-x


----------



## Cottonball

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> ... at my picture or comment??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought so : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No derr, why the hell would I comment on your picture. :L
Click to expand...

Lol thats what I though because I thought you like hate me , and most of the time things dont change  , I was just clarifying : )


----------



## Nightray

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought so : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No derr, why the hell would I comment on your picture. :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thats what I though because I thought you like hate me , and most of the time things dont change  , I was just clarifying : )
Click to expand...

Right.


----------



## kalinn

Jojo said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thought so : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No derr, why the hell would I comment on your picture. :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thats what I though because I thought you like hate me , and most of the time things dont change  , I was just clarifying : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
Click to expand...

Left o:


----------



## Nightray

kalinn said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> No derr, why the hell would I comment on your picture. :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thats what I though because I thought you like hate me , and most of the time things dont change  , I was just clarifying : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left o:
Click to expand...

Up. =O


----------



## Numner

Jojo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thats what I though because I thought you like hate me , and most of the time things dont change  , I was just clarifying : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up. =O
Click to expand...

Do I hear a fat little Asian running over here?

And an old man who has very annoying fans?


----------



## Nightray

Numner said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up. =O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I hear a fat little Asian running over here?
> 
> And an old man who has very annoying fans?
Click to expand...

popcorn.


----------



## kalinn

Jojo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thats what I though because I thought you like hate me , and most of the time things dont change  , I was just clarifying : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Left o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Up. =O
Click to expand...

Down 
:0


----------



## merinda!

Jojo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>


I want your hair!
D:<


----------



## Nightray

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> I want your hair!
> D:<
Click to expand...

_.... why? :}_


----------



## Numner

Old pic 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray

Numner said:
			
		

> Old pic
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


EW, kidding. I was kidding, don't get mad. D<
freckles~! =D


----------



## Numner

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> EW, kidding. I was kidding, don't get mad. D<
> freckles~! =D
Click to expand...

If you think that's bad

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I get chills o-o


----------



## Nightray

Numner said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> EW, kidding. I was kidding, don't get mad. D<
> freckles~! =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think that's bad
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I get chills o-o
Click to expand...

I didn't say it was bad. D<


----------



## Numner

Jojo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> EW, kidding. I was kidding, don't get mad. D<
> freckles~! =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you think that's bad
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I get chills o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say it was bad. D<
Click to expand...

I don't care

Because it was


----------



## kalinn

Numner said:
			
		

> Old pic
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


heh i remember that pic


----------



## Thunder

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Niko</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well, shoot me down if I'm wrong but seriously you do look alike.
> ALOT.
> :3
Click to expand...

It's creepy how much they do, but it's mostly just the hair.


----------



## Nightray

COME ON BRANBRAN, SHOW A PICTURE OF YOU. please :}


----------



## Thunder

Err, i'll take a picture in a very dark room :3


----------



## Nightray

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Err, i'll take a picture in a very dark room :3


=P


----------



## merinda!

Jojo said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> I want your hair!
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _.... why? :}_
Click to expand...

Looks sick, that's why.


----------



## Nightray

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jojo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yah, I'm bored. enjoy this pictures. loooserz :}</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>iloveyou2coffeh :}</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> I want your hair!
> D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _.... why? :}_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks sick, that's why.
Click to expand...

Haha, thanks.


----------



## Fontana

I will post a photo of me soon.


----------



## NikoKing

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [n,Nov 12 2009, 07:34:19 PM]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Niko</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well, shoot me down if I'm wrong but seriously you do look alike.
> ALOT.
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's creepy how much they do, but it's mostly just the hair.
Click to expand...

My hair looks more curly now . Even my recent picture looks different then what I look like right now.


----------



## Gnome

This thread is still alive?

gee whiz.


----------



## Thunder

AverageSean said:
			
		

> This thread is still alive?
> 
> gee whiz.


It's my thread, of course it is :3

And holy sheez, 100 pages


----------



## merinda!

12, I have 90 posts on each page.
>


----------



## ATWA

I guess I'll go.

I think most people know who I am so..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

As for the majority, I was quite surprised, notably OCM. xD

If anyone is wondering, yes, it is an All That Remains shirt. Check them out, they're a great band.


----------



## Megamannt125

Brand New Picture of myself
Taken last night:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Josh

Mega you look angry ;o
I would post mine but i need an sd card slot..


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Brand New Picture of myself
> Taken last night:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I was expecting a smile D:


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Picture of myself
> Taken last night:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a smile D:
Click to expand...

Smile? From me?


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Picture of myself
> Taken last night:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a smile D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smile? From me?
Click to expand...

Yes, a _smile_ : )


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Picture of myself
> Taken last night:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a smile D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smile? From me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a _smile_ : )
Click to expand...


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Picture of myself
> Taken last night:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a smile D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smile? From me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a _smile_ : )
Click to expand...

There's no reason to smile these days.


----------



## coffeebean!

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Picture of myself
> Taken last night:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting a smile D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Smile? From me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a _smile_ : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no reason to smile these days.
Click to expand...

gtfoemokid

@Dustin: O: !


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Smile? From me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a _smile_ : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no reason to smile these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtfoemokid
> 
> @Dustin: O: !
Click to expand...

I'm not emo.. In the big scheme of things, there isn't really a lot of things to smile about.


----------



## Megamannt125

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a _smile_ : )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no reason to smile these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtfoemokid
> 
> @Dustin: O: !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not emo.. In the big scheme of things, there isn't really a lot of things to smile about.
Click to expand...

Don't be such a downer man, we're all cool around here brah, get your negative energies out man.


----------



## ATWA

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _smile_ : )
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason to smile these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtfoemokid
> 
> @Dustin: O: !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not emo.. In the big scheme of things, there isn't really a lot of things to smile about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be such a downer man, we're all cool around here brah, get your negative energies out man.
Click to expand...

I know, I didn't say there wasn't ANYTHING to smile about.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _smile_ : )
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason to smile these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gtfoemokid
> 
> @Dustin: O: !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not emo.. In the big scheme of things, there isn't really a lot of things to smile about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be such a downer man, we're all cool around here brah, get your negative energies out man.
Click to expand...

/<3333

But yeah, there's plenty to smile about. Look at the bright said of things. Life is beautiful c:


----------



## Vooloo

I would post a new pic of myself, but I'm still twelve. xD


----------



## Rockman!

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> I would post a new pic of myself, but I'm still twelve. xD


Oh poo. And I wanted to see it too. :<


----------



## Anna

Numner said:
			
		

> Tooken with a better camera
> But it's huge o-o
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Resized</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*censored.3.0* OFF IS THAT YOU<33 aww  your the cutest thing evarrr


----------



## Numner

Happy smiling tiem 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imghttp://i50.tinypic.com/359jqf4.png[/img]</div>

Resizing time @.@


----------



## muffun

Numner said:
			
		

> Happy smiling tiem
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imghttp://i50.tinypic.com/359jqf4.png[/img]</div>
> 
> Resizing time @.@


You got a little something on your nose. =|


----------



## Numner

kay here
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Miss Chibi

Numner said:
			
		

> kay here
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Dude you need some face lotion. o:


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah


You raped my screen, man.
Not cool.


----------



## Numner

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
Click to expand...

*takes a smoke from cigarette*

It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.


----------



## Vooloo

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would post a new pic of myself, but I'm still twelve. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poo. And I wanted to see it too. :<
Click to expand...

Six more months.. Just six more months 'til April.


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes a smoke from cigarette*
> 
> It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.
Click to expand...

I'll see you in court, sir.


----------



## Numner

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes a smoke from cigarette*
> 
> It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll see you in court, sir.
Click to expand...

No you want.

*Takes out knife*


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes a smoke from cigarette*
> 
> It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes a smoke from cigarette*
> 
> It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You look like a horse

/long face joke

You don't really look like a horse 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Vooloo

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes a smoke from cigarette*
> 
> It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

LMAO XDDD


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Trying to make a nice effect :S


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Lotsa younguns on here 
Nice effects ya got there. :>


----------



## Princess

Collin you're so cuteeeeeeee


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolol I'm coming a cam whore like the lot a' yah
> 
> 
> 
> You raped my screen, man.
> Not cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *takes a smoke from cigarette*
> 
> It was a good time, tell your screen I said thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like a horse
> 
> /long face joke
> 
> You don't really look like a horse
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Aww, that's so adorable.
<333


----------



## Anna

Numner said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Trying to make a nice effect :S


pimp ma shell. your so cute :L


----------



## Lewis

Here I am.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Miss Chibi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Your eyes may perhaps bleed.
> 
> 
> 
> pfft, you're beautiful!
> 
> I hate it when people don't think they look good. (I'm the only one that can think that, because it's true.)
Click to expand...

THIS THIS THIS! but you did that too silly!   

Lewis you is one BAMF


----------



## coffeebean!

Lewlew is a cutie.


----------



## Joe

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://i34.tinypic.com/2whr1c5.jpg</div>

upsidedownnn<33


----------



## -Aaron

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">n_n</div>
Don't quote this, srsly. This thread will close.


----------



## Thunder

^Headphones! =O


----------



## Otaku :D

Here's one of me.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Honestly, I don't remember taking this picture... ever.
But, oh well. ;P


----------



## Thunder

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Here's one of me.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember taking this picture... ever.
> But, oh well. ;P


Somehow it just randomly appears when ya need it  Nice picture


----------



## Numner

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Here's one of me.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember taking this picture... ever.
> But, oh well. ;P


At first I thought you flipped me off xD


----------



## coffeebean!

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Here's one of me.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">coofeh is pwnage</div>
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember taking this picture... ever.
> But, oh well. ;P


Holy *censored.2.0* it's Maranda O:


----------



## Palad][n

Travis repost ur piccccc


----------



## Lewis

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewlew is a cutie.


Am I balls lol

@Garrett wtf is a BAMF


----------



## merinda!

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
Click to expand...

Bad ass *censored.7.1*.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
Click to expand...

Bad ass mother *censored.3.0*er. : P


----------



## Lewis

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad ass mother *censored.3.0*er. : P
Click to expand...

Ah lol


----------



## Deleted User

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
Click to expand...

Bad Ass Mo *censored.3.0*a!

BAMF.

i'm feeling rather bamfy this evening.


----------



## Lewis

NVM


----------



## coffeebean!

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
Click to expand...

Your balls?


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>

xP


----------



## Lewis

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your balls?
Click to expand...

Yeh, I got two how bout you?  ^_^


----------



## Thunder

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I got two how bout you?  ^_^
Click to expand...

Technically you have four (eyeballs)


----------



## coffeebean!

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I got two how bout you?  ^_^
Click to expand...

19


----------



## Lewis

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I got two how bout you?  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically you have four (eyeballs)
Click to expand...

Indeed noble one.

@Jenn: Nice, nice.


----------



## coffeebean!

Lewis said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I got two how bout you?  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically you have four (eyeballs)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed noble one.
> 
> @Jenn: Nice, nice.
Click to expand...

I know ^w^


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewlew is a cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I balls lol
> 
> @Garrett wtf is a BAMF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your balls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh, I got two how bout you?  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 19
Click to expand...

I. Don't. Doubt. It.


----------



## Tyeforce

When are you gonna update the first post, Crash?


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> When are you gonna update the first post, Crash?


When John gives me the pictures to update it, or someone atleast.


----------



## Tyeforce

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you gonna update the first post, Crash?
> 
> 
> 
> When John gives me the pictures to update it, or someone atleast.
Click to expand...

The pictures are in the thread...


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you gonna update the first post, Crash?
> 
> 
> 
> When John gives me the pictures to update it, or someone atleast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The pictures are in the thread...
Click to expand...

I know, but i'm too lazy <<


----------



## Ryusaki

I don't want to.


----------



## Thunder

web master said:
			
		

> I don't want to.


Well then don't. :|


----------



## Ricano

Master Crash said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then don't. :|
Click to expand...

He's like 8 anyway, so it'd be breaking the rule here


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Christmas Picture!


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> Christmas Picture!


Lil' early don'tcha think?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> Christmas Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Lil' early don'tcha think?
Click to expand...

It's never too early for Christmas! It's also my fb picture!

Note: Crash, when you gonna post your picture?

Note, again: PM me, I needs to ax you sumptin.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> Christmas Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Lil' early don'tcha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's never too early for Christmas! It's also my fb picture!
> 
> Note: Crash, when you gonna post your picture?
> 
> Note, again: PM me, I needs to ax you sumptin.
Click to expand...

Idunno.

Why don't you pm me? xD


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Christmas Picture!


Holy-

How did you get snow in your house?


----------



## SilentHopes

People look a lot different than I thought. o.o


----------



## KCourtnee

Here's a pic of me from yesterday


----------



## Shuyin

Hmmm! I guess I'll bite. :3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Relatively old picture buuut my camera is broken so oh well!


----------



## Thunder

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Hmmm! I guess I'll bite. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> Relatively old picture buuut my camera is broken so oh well!


Is that like a... Dr. Suess hat or somethin? o:

Nice picture.


----------



## Shuyin

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm! I guess I'll bite. :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> Relatively old picture buuut my camera is broken so oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like a... Dr. Suess hat or somethin? o:
> 
> Nice picture.
Click to expand...

Yup yup! It's my brother's. I like silly hats.

Thank you very much! *^^*


----------



## «Jack»

I don't think enough of TBT has seen my sexy hat.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">WARNING: EXCESSIVE SEXYNESS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">YOU'LL BURN YOUR EYES OUT<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I WARNED YOU<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ARE YOU SURE?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">FIEN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">DUN DO IT MAN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">HERE IT IS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>


----------



## Thunder

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I don't think enough of TBT has seen my sexy hat.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">WARNING: EXCESSIVE SEXYNESS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">YOU'LL BURN YOUR EYES OUT<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I WARNED YOU<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ARE YOU SURE?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">FIEN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">DUN DO IT MAN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">HERE IT IS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>


Ew, Seahawks :X


----------



## «Jack»

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think enough of TBT has seen my sexy hat.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">WARNING: EXCESSIVE SEXYNESS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">YOU'LL BURN YOUR EYES OUT<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I WARNED YOU<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ARE YOU SURE?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">FIEN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">DUN DO IT MAN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">HERE IT IS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, Seahawks :X
Click to expand...

>:l


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think enough of TBT has seen my sexy hat.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">WARNING: EXCESSIVE SEXYNESS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">YOU'LL BURN YOUR EYES OUT<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I WARNED YOU<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ARE YOU SURE?<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">FIEN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">DUN DO IT MAN<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">HERE IT IS<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div></div></div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, Seahawks :X
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


....


----------



## Ciaran

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....


Headphones, eh???

*coughscenekidmuch??cough*


----------



## coffeebean!

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones, eh???
> 
> *coughscenekidmuch??cough*
Click to expand...

lolwut


I listen to music - that makes me scene? XD


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones, eh???
> 
> *coughscenekidmuch??cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> I listen to music - that makes me scene? XD
Click to expand...

Obviously.


----------



## Ciaran

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones, eh???
> 
> *coughscenekidmuch??cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> I listen to music - that makes me scene? XD
Click to expand...

Ehhhh... 

LOOK, A DISTRACTION!!!!!!

*flees*


----------



## kalinn

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones, eh???
> 
> *coughscenekidmuch??cough*
Click to expand...

98% of people have headphones.. 
man alot of scene kids out there eh? 

heck, i even have a picture with headphones, does that make me scene too?


----------



## Shuyin

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones, eh???
> 
> *coughscenekidmuch??cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> I listen to music - that makes me scene? XD
Click to expand...

Yes, yes it does. Because it's the only plausible conclusion for the headphones! 

Nice picture btw! Cute~ ^~^


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Scene kid alert!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Shuyin

Oh em geee, they're taking over! Battle stations people!


----------



## Gnome

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Scene kid alert!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Gnome notices all the pink in the background.

lolololol.


----------



## muffun

Otaku :D said:
			
		

> Here's one of me.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Honestly, I don't remember taking this picture... ever.
> But, oh well. ;P


You look like someone I know irl


----------



## Thunder

AverageSean said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Scene kid alert!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> AverageSean notices all the pink in the background.
> 
> lolololol.
Click to expand...

Yeah, i wonder how she got into your room! ;o


----------



## Pear

I'm debating whether I should post a pic of myself waiting outside of best buy for a computer at 3 AM, when it was 25 degrees. XD


----------



## Thunder

pear40 said:
			
		

> I'm debating whether I should post a pic of myself waiting outside of best buy for a computer at 3 AM, when it was 25 degrees. XD


Pretty desperate for a computer, dontcha think?


----------



## Pear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether I should post a pic of myself waiting outside of best buy for a computer at 3 AM, when it was 25 degrees. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate for a computer, dontcha think?
Click to expand...

Nah, I wan't one of the crazy people itching to spend money. We were already thinking about that computer, but it's normally $900. They were selling it for $500, so it was like 40% off.


----------



## «Jack»

pear40 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether I should post a pic of myself waiting outside of best buy for a computer at 3 AM, when it was 25 degrees. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate for a computer, dontcha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I wan't one of the crazy people itching to spend money. We were already thinking about that computer, but it's normally $900. They were selling it for $500, so it was like 40% off.
Click to expand...

You got a new computer, Perry?
HIGH FIVE!


----------



## Pear

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether I should post a pic of myself waiting outside of best buy for a computer at 3 AM, when it was 25 degrees. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate for a computer, dontcha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I wan't one of the crazy people itching to spend money. We were already thinking about that computer, but it's normally $900. They were selling it for $500, so it was like 40% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a new computer, Perry?
> HIGH FIVE!
Click to expand...

HIGH FIVE!
I'm still on my old one. The Geek Squad is installing windows 7, so we can't pick it up 'til 4 today.


----------



## KCourtnee

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones, eh???
> 
> *coughscenekidmuch??cough*
Click to expand...

So you're saying that if someone listens to music, they're scene? Well that's stupid. 99% of the world listens to music,


----------



## beehdaubs

New pikshar of me from Thanksgiving race taken like yesterday.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> New pikshar of me from Thanksgiving race taken like yesterday.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


RUN FORREST, RUN!


----------



## beehdaubs

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pikshar of me from Thanksgiving race taken like yesterday.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> RUN FORREST, RUN!
Click to expand...

I am not a massive clump of trees!


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pikshar of me from Thanksgiving race taken like yesterday.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> RUN FORREST, RUN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a massive clump of trees!
Click to expand...

Sorry, RUN, DESERT, RUN!


----------



## muffun

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New pikshar of me from Thanksgiving race taken like yesterday.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> RUN FORREST, RUN!
Click to expand...

DAMMIT CRASH STEALING MY LINES >__<


----------



## Rockman!

So that's what coffeh looks like ...


----------



## kalinn

look what i did! 
your welcome ^_^ 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jojo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Otaku </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> look what i did!
> your welcome ^_^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jojo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Otaku </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Yay, thanks!


----------



## muffun

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wow I'm not cool.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




God my hands look small.</div>


----------



## Thunder

#karma said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wow I'm not cool.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">zomg
> God my hands look small.</div>


zomg, where'd your eyes go? D:


----------



## muffun

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wow I'm not cool.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">zomg
> God my hands look small.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, where'd your eyes go? D:
Click to expand...

They are in your mother, my good sir.


----------



## Thunder

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wow I'm not cool.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">zomg
> God my hands look small.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, where'd your eyes go? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are in your mother, my good sir.
Click to expand...

Er, ew.


----------



## muffun

Master Crash said:
			
		

> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wow I'm not cool.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">zomg
> God my hands look small.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, where'd your eyes go? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are in your mother, my good sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er, ew.
Click to expand...

Lolno

Anyway, here's a different one.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>o_____________O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm the ink stain on your shirt. And sorry about the eyes again X_X </div>


----------



## Nic

I'll probably fix my image in a lil while.


----------



## Numner

#karma said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #karma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Wow I'm not cool.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">zomg
> God my hands look small.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, where'd your eyes go? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are in your mother, my good sir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Er, ew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolno
> 
> Anyway, here's a different one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>o_____________O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I'm the ink stain on your shirt. And sorry about the eyes again X_X </div>
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Lewis

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....


Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^


----------



## coffeebean!

Lewis said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^
Click to expand...

No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]

@Kalin: ^5
@Rock: .....
@Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD


----------



## beehdaubs

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
Click to expand...

I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"


----------



## coffeebean!

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
Click to expand...

Haha XD

And for those with their panties in a bunch.

HERE.
NO HEAD PHONES.
GOD.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lord Yuan

I may be a white kid but I aspire to look like this one day:


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>

Luckly I don't think any pictures of me exist in the series of tubes.


----------



## Tyeforce

kalinn said:
			
		

> look what i did!
> your welcome ^_^


You forgot us! D=

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
=3


----------



## kalinn

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look what i did!
> your welcome ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot us! D=
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =3
Click to expand...

yeah, it was deleted on your previous post. 
here ya go brandon xD 


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I still see headphones, you scene kid.


----------



## coffeebean!

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still see headphones, you scene kid.
Click to expand...

I am not scene. I am Jenn.

Those are not headphones.


----------



## Micah

I have headphones/earbuds on 24/7.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Your life seems so grayscale


----------



## 8bit

imagine upload my pic with mah megaman shirt


----------



## ATWA

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your life seems so grayscale
Click to expand...

What's wrong with gray?


----------



## Numner

ATWA said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>[I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your life seems so grayscale
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with gray?
Click to expand...

It's like your losing a complete sense.


----------



## Micah

Gray is the superior color.


----------



## ATWA

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Gray is the superior color.


----------



## Ricano

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Gray is the superior color.


Being old is not awesome.


----------



## coffeebean!

ATWA said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray is the superior color.
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## Zachary

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating whether I should post a pic of myself waiting outside of best buy for a computer at 3 AM, when it was 25 degrees. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty desperate for a computer, dontcha think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I wan't one of the crazy people itching to spend money. We were already thinking about that computer, but it's normally $900. They were selling it for $500, so it was like 40% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a new computer, Perry?
> HIGH FIVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIGH FIVE!
> I'm still on my old one. The Geek Squad is installing windows 7, so we can't pick it up 'til 4 today.
Click to expand...

ROFL! It takes a whole freekin' group of geeks to install an OS!

You could have really done this yourself. >.>


----------



## coffeebean!

Zack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I wan't one of the crazy people itching to spend money. We were already thinking about that computer, but it's normally $900. They were selling it for $500, so it was like 40% off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got a new computer, Perry?
> HIGH FIVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIGH FIVE!
> I'm still on my old one. The Geek Squad is installing windows 7, so we can't pick it up 'til 4 today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL! It takes a whole freekin' group of geeks to install an OS!
> 
> You could have really done this yourself. >.>
Click to expand...

I really love this post.

It made me chuckle.


----------



## Pear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You got a new computer, Perry?
> HIGH FIVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HIGH FIVE!
> I'm still on my old one. The Geek Squad is installing windows 7, so we can't pick it up 'til 4 today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL! It takes a whole freekin' group of geeks to install an OS!
> 
> You could have really done this yourself. >.>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really love this post.
> 
> It made me chuckle.
Click to expand...

My mom doesn't trust me. XD
I told her it was extremely easy, and she was just like, " >_>"


----------



## Anna

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

this is me and my friend luanna in the apple store XDD


----------



## Micah

Are you on the left?


----------



## Anna

yeah ^^


----------



## KCourtnee

I'm so beautiful


----------



## Numner

Anna said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> this is me and my friend luanna in the apple store XDD


You should rlly fix your camera


----------



## Deleted User

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar wannabe muchmuch.  ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Coffee you are a very pretty lady.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>


----------



## coffeebean!

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> No o-0 [I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coffee you are a very pretty lady.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
Click to expand...

That is highly disturbing.


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>[I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coffee you are a very pretty lady.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is highly disturbing.
Click to expand...

xD

Why is that?


----------



## Deleted User

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>[I happen to have headphones on in a picture so now I'm a scene kid and an avatar wannabe? looooooooooooooool]
> 
> @Kalin: ^5
> @Rock: .....
> @Dubs: lmao I thought you were #1337 XD
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?  That's what I thought when I first got my number.  I'm like "holy *censored.2.0* I'm 1337"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coffee you are a very pretty lady.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is highly disturbing.
Click to expand...

compliments to a pretty young lady are disturbing.
sorry.


----------



## ATWA

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Haha XD
> 
> And for those with their panties in a bunch.
> 
> HERE.
> NO HEAD PHONES.
> GOD.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coffee you are a very pretty lady.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is highly disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compliments to a pretty young lady are disturbing.
> sorry.
Click to expand...

Pedophile.........


----------



## Deleted User

ATWA said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee you are a very pretty lady.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is highly disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compliments to a pretty young lady are disturbing.
> sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pedophile.........
Click to expand...

it is not pedophilia if the age ranges are around the same.
i only speak like this because i feel the need to be polite.


----------



## coffeebean!

LOL DO NOT WANT


----------



## ATWA

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> That is highly disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compliments to a pretty young lady are disturbing.
> sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pedophile.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not pedophilia if the age ranges are around the same.
> i only speak like this because i feel the need to be polite.
Click to expand...

That isn't being polite. Begging a girl for her picture _isn't_ polite.

And now, for bugging her about it, you will pay.


----------



## Deleted User

ATWA said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like.</div></div></div></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> compliments to a pretty young lady are disturbing.
> sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pedophile.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it is not pedophilia if the age ranges are around the same.
> i only speak like this because i feel the need to be polite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't being polite. Begging a girl for her picture _isn't_ polite.
> 
> And now, for bugging her about it, you will pay.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> LOL DO NOT WANT


<__< 
>__>
....  ^__^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL DO NOT WANT
> 
> 
> 
> <__<
> >__>
> ....  ^__^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

XDD


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL DO NOT WANT
> 
> 
> 
> <__<
> >__>
> ....  ^__^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDD
Click to expand...

You are welcome. *tips top hat*


----------



## Thunder

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I'm so beautiful


Don'tcha think it's a little... Bah, nevermind :/


----------



## Deleted User

Master Crash said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Don'tcha think it's a little... Bah, nevermind :/
Click to expand...

Self centered.


----------



## Thunder

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Don'tcha think it's a little... Bah, nevermind :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self centered.
Click to expand...

Eh, kinda.


----------



## ATWA

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Don'tcha think it's a little... Bah, nevermind :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self centered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, kinda.
Click to expand...

Good self-image has never really been a bad thing.


----------



## «Jack»

ATWA said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> Don'tcha think it's a little... Bah, nevermind :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self centered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh, kinda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good self-image has never really been a bad thing.
Click to expand...

That's more on the vanity side of the spectrum.


----------



## KCourtnee

But I'm still the prettiest darn thing anyone ever dun saw


----------



## «Jack»

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> But I'm still the prettiest darn thing anyone ever dun saw


Definitely vanity.


----------



## Deleted User

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> But I'm still the prettiest darn thing anyone ever dun saw


http://www.youtube.com/v/m4JJNpo6Vas
<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>coffee is.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## Thunder

ExquisiteProposition said:
			
		

> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still the prettiest darn thing anyone ever dun saw
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/m4JJNpo6Vas
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>coffee is.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

Ahahah, that was epic XD


----------



## Deleted User

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ExquisiteProposition said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CourtneeMalakian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still the prettiest darn thing anyone ever dun saw
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/m4JJNpo6Vas
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>coffee is.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahahah, that was epic XD
Click to expand...

My video?
i know.


----------



## Bacon Boy

The Thread is sinking... 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The Thread is sinking...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


Mushrooms are a no-no :X


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thread is sinking...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms are a no-no :X
Click to expand...

Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Thread is sinking...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Mushrooms are a no-no :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seemed like a good idea at the time...
Click to expand...

Well i hope you learned from that.


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Umm,,yeaaah;


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>]
> Umm,,yeaaah;


HOLY *censored.2.0* WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OTHER HALF OF YOUR HEAD!? :O


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>]
> Umm,,yeaaah;
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OTHER HALF OF YOUR HEAD!? :O
Click to expand...

It...died.


----------



## SamXX

Anna said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> this is me and my friend luanna in the apple store XDD


Apple store =  Your house.


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>]
> Umm,,yeaaah;
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OTHER HALF OF YOUR HEAD!? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It...died.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you die with it? D:


----------



## SamXX

ACROX=Purrtiest darn thing.


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>]
> Umm,,yeaaah;
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OTHER HALF OF YOUR HEAD!? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It...died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you die with it? D:
Click to expand...

No, I am immortal


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>]
> Umm,,yeaaah;
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0* WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OTHER HALF OF YOUR HEAD!? :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It...died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldn't you die with it? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I am immortal
Click to expand...

I should've guessed.

@Anna: Holy crap, you're a fruit roll-up! =o


----------



## brotatochip

SAMwich said:
			
		

> ACROX=Purrtiest darn thing.


Thank you

Crash: XD fruit roll-up.


----------



## SamXX

ACROX said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX=Purrtiest darn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Crash: XD fruit roll-up.
Click to expand...

You'rea welcome  :veryhappy: 

You hardly come here any more? You're still purple. :r


----------



## brotatochip

SAMwich said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX=Purrtiest darn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Crash: XD fruit roll-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'rea welcome  :veryhappy:
> 
> You hardly come here any more? You're still purple. :r
Click to expand...

I come on every now and then. When I have the time. I like purple


----------



## SamXX

ACROX said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX=Purrtiest darn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Crash: XD fruit roll-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'rea welcome  :veryhappy:
> 
> You hardly come here any more? You're still purple. :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I come on every now and then. When I have the time. I like purple
Click to expand...

You must.  B)


----------



## Numner

This is just for Acrox o:


----------



## Bacon Boy

Damn, I has a black eye now.I would post a pic, but I look weird(er) now. 

(I was restringing my guitar, and when I was gone, someone tightened it up more and when I came back, I tightened it some more, and it snapped and hit me in the eye... :'( )


----------



## brotatochip

Numner said:
			
		

> This is just for Acrox o:


<3


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, I has a black eye now.I would post a pic, but I look weird(er) now.
> 
> (I was restringing my guitar, and when I was gone, someone tightened it up more and when I came back, I tightened it some more, and it snapped and hit me in the eye... :'( )


Dats tight dawg.

@ACROX E>

I have a stone heart D:


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, I has a black eye now.I would post a pic, but I look weird(er) now.
> 
> (I was restringing my guitar, and when I was gone, someone tightened it up more and when I came back, I tightened it some more, and it snapped and hit me in the eye... :'( )


Ouch.

PICTURE

PICTURE

PICTURE

PICTURE


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I has a black eye now.I would post a pic, but I look weird(er) now.
> 
> (I was restringing my guitar, and when I was gone, someone tightened it up more and when I came back, I tightened it some more, and it snapped and hit me in the eye... :'( )
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> PICTURE
> 
> PICTURE
> 
> PICTURE
> 
> PICTURE
Click to expand...

^ 
Yes, picture.


@Numnerrr: Awh:/


----------



## Bacon Boy

You guys suck. 

I'm not taking a picture... I'LL PHOTOSHOP IT! hehehe


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You guys suck.
> 
> I'm not taking a picture... I'LL PHOTOSHOP IT! hehehe


Black eyes make you look tougher B) Just say "You should see the other guy".


----------



## AndyB

While at work today, I saw an interesting sale...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

AndyB said:
			
		

> While at work today, I saw an interesting sale...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


2 dollars?

Or pounds...

W/e the exchange @.@

Gah the crime there must be outrageous


----------



## bittermeat

My new dog Lola


----------



## Thunder

Aw, she's so cute :3


----------



## brotatochip

Pretty puppy


----------



## bittermeat

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Aw, she's so cute :3


Haha

My sister's boyfriend's cousin found her stray and decided to keep her and gave her to my family. She's usually scared, she always has her ears back, and she cries a lot. We think she used to be abused. We're not sure what her breed is, but she has like a chihuahua head and a big body. We just got her, so I hope she becomes happy in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Thunder

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, she's so cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> My sister's boyfriend's cousin found her stray and decided to keep her and gave her to my family. She's usually scared, she always has her ears back, and she cries a lot. We think she used to be abused. We're not sure what her breed is, but she has like a chihuahua head and a big body. We just got her, so I hope she becomes happy in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Yeah, seems like a chihuahua, that's sad, i think my Uncle's dog used to be abused too :C Just give it a lot of love and attention :3 Maybe that'll help the poor thing.


----------



## Gnome

CourtneeMalakian said:
			
		

> I'm so beautiful


More full of yourself. Mishie > You.

;D


----------



## Numner

Might as well post this

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## beehdaubs

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Damn, I has a black eye now.I would post a pic, but I look weird(er) now.
> 
> (I was restringing my guitar, and when I was gone, someone tightened it up more and when I came back, I tightened it some more, and it snapped and hit me in the eye... :'( )


I bet somebody punched you  B)


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I has a black eye now.I would post a pic, but I look weird(er) now.
> 
> (I was restringing my guitar, and when I was gone, someone tightened it up more and when I came back, I tightened it some more, and it snapped and hit me in the eye... :'( )
> 
> 
> 
> I bet somebody punched you  B)
Click to expand...

Who would want to punch BB?


----------



## Shuyin

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, she's so cute :3
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> My sister's boyfriend's cousin found her stray and decided to keep her and gave her to my family. She's usually scared, she always has her ears back, and she cries a lot. We think she used to be abused. We're not sure what her breed is, but she has like a chihuahua head and a big body. We just got her, so I hope she becomes happy in a couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Aww that dog is adorable! Looks like my doggy~ He's a Toy Fox Terrier. :3


----------



## Jake

Here is me (I posted again since nobody commented back in page 96)
And this is before I had purple hair.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

And those are chopsticks, and I look ********.


----------



## Placktor

Wierd for some reason i look different now then i did 2 months ago (i think?) when i took that picture. Mostly because i grew my hair out.


----------



## Yokie

Can't you update with me in the list, Master Crash?
Well whatever... :/


----------



## Thunder

pizzaSlyze said:
			
		

> Can't you update with me in the list, Master Crash?
> Well whatever... :/


I thought you were in the update that Kalinn gave me :U Oh well, can you get me the picture? (Again...)


----------



## Tyeforce

Master Crash said:
			
		

> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you update with me in the list, Master Crash?
> Well whatever... :/
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were in the update that Kalinn gave me :U Oh well, can you get me the picture? (Again...)
Click to expand...

You forgot about me and Andrew, too...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you update with me in the list, Master Crash?
> Well whatever... :/
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were in the update that Kalinn gave me :U Oh well, can you get me the picture? (Again...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot about me and Andrew, too...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Whoops, sorry.


----------



## Tyeforce

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzaSlyze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you update with me in the list, Master Crash?
> Well whatever... :/
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were in the update that Kalinn gave me :U Oh well, can you get me the picture? (Again...)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot about me and Andrew, too...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce and Shadow Jolteon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoops, sorry.
Click to expand...

It's fine. =3


----------



## Anna

SAMwich said:
			
		

> ACROX=Purrtiest darn thing.


agreeddd, so pretty <3


----------



## Muh Pit

Since I'm bringing sexy back...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Had to make it over 9000 times smaller, but meh.

Hooray for using parents bedroom as photoshoot place and getting cool effects.


----------



## Miranda

Mishie is beautiful <3


----------



## Muh Pit

Miranda said:
			
		

> Mishie is beautiful <3


So is Muhhie <3


----------



## brotatochip

Miranda said:
			
		

> Mishie is beautiful <3


Thank you


----------



## AndyB

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie is beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> So is Muhhie <3
Click to expand...

You've changed your tune.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie is beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> So is Muhhie <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've changed your tune.
Click to expand...

He has. No more emo Muh.


----------



## Muh Pit

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie is beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> So is Muhhie <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've changed your tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has. No more emo Muh.
Click to expand...

Pshhh. There's no point to it if nobody agrees with you. :/


----------



## AndyB

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie is beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> So is Muhhie <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've changed your tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has. No more emo Muh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pshhh. There's no point to it if nobody agrees with you. :/
Click to expand...

But when that was all you said when it came to pictures.
Seeking pity pretty much.


----------



## Shuyin

ACROX said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishie is beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

o_o; Mishie is my nickname! *Blink blink*


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
My facial expression is funny


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> My facial expression is funny


I love...

That dog


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> My facial expression is funny
> 
> 
> 
> I love...
> 
> That dog
Click to expand...

His name is Jake


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> My facial expression is funny
> 
> 
> 
> I love...
> 
> That dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Jake
Click to expand...

That's an odd name for a dog :S Ah well.

Nice picture.

I wonder who looks better, you or the dog.

Hmm...


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> My facial expression is funny
> 
> 
> 
> I love...
> 
> That dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an odd name for a dog :S Ah well.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> I wonder who looks better, you or the dog.
> 
> Hmm...
Click to expand...

It's not my dog. 
Pffftt, thannks? Haha.


----------



## Doctor

Michelle you look very gorgeous. But that dog looks hungry for some flesh.


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> My facial expression is funny
> 
> 
> 
> I love...
> 
> That dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an odd name for a dog :S Ah well.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> I wonder who looks better, you or the dog.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my dog.
> Pffftt, thannks? Haha.
Click to expand...

D:

Well it's my dog then.


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> His name is Jake
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's an odd name for a dog :S Ah well.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> I wonder who looks better, you or the dog.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my dog.
> Pffftt, thannks? Haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Well it's my dog then.
Click to expand...

No,
You may not have it. 
He is my friend's dogg.


----------



## Doctor

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's an odd name for a dog :S Ah well.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> I wonder who looks better, you or the dog.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my dog.
> Pffftt, thannks? Haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Well it's my dog then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,
> You may not have it.
> He is my friend's dogg.
Click to expand...

Doctor picks Jake up one shoulders and runs off.

Don't worry it's a check up; veterinarian stuff!


----------



## brotatochip

Doctor said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my dog.
> Pffftt, thannks? Haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Well it's my dog then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,
> You may not have it.
> He is my friend's dogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doctor picks Jake up one shoulders and runs off.
> 
> Don't worry it's a check up; veterinarian stuff!
Click to expand...

o_e


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's an odd name for a dog :S Ah well.
> 
> Nice picture.
> 
> I wonder who looks better, you or the dog.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not my dog.
> Pffftt, thannks? Haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Well it's my dog then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,
> You may not have it.
> He is my friend's dogg.
Click to expand...

=C


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my dog.
> Pffftt, thannks? Haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Well it's my dog then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,
> You may not have it.
> He is my friend's dogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> =C
Click to expand...

I'm sowwwy.


----------



## coffeebean!

Michie is gorgeous :>


----------



## brotatochip

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Michie is gorgeous :>


Thank you, love. And so are you


----------



## Kanye Omari West

edittt

:C


----------



## Thunder

Alecks said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> :C


Something seems off in that photo...

Are you wearing a wig?


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> 
> :C
> 
> 
> 
> Something seems off in that photo...
> 
> Are you wearing a wig?
Click to expand...

No but I believe it's the new shampoo I'm using

<,<


----------



## liesze

normally I've blue eyes but my stupid camera always makes them green xD...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder

liesze said:
			
		

> normally I've blue eyes but my stupid camera always makes them green xD...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>


Lol, nice :3


----------



## Shuyin

@ liesze ~ :O You are so pretty! I think that's really neat that your eyes change colors like that~!


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
_Forever ago._


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ACROX said:
			
		

>


----------



## brotatochip

Alecks said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Michie we get it
You're beautiful ;D


----------



## brotatochip

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Michie we get it
> You're beautiful ;D


Thannnnnks.
So are youuu, Jenn


----------



## Muh Pit

Gtfo Seashell you're detracting from mah sexyness


----------



## Doctor

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Gtfo Seashell you're detracting from mah sexyness


How come before you left all you said is that you were ugly?

People change I guess.


----------



## merinda!

ACROX said:
			
		

>


----------



## Ricano

Doctor said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gtfo Seashell you're detracting from mah sexyness
> 
> 
> 
> How come before you left all you said is that you were ugly?
> 
> People change I guess.
Click to expand...

Plastic surgery can do wonders


----------



## Jake

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[image]</div>
> My facial expression is funny
> 
> 
> 
> I love...
> 
> That dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His name is Jake
Click to expand...

That dog is cute. but it stole my name.... :\


----------



## Muh Pit

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gtfo Seashell you're detracting from mah sexyness
> 
> 
> 
> How come before you left all you said is that you were ugly?
> 
> People change I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plastic surgery can do wonders
Click to expand...

Indeed, so can a haircut.

Took this like, 5 minutes ago. xD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Srs face + less hair + slimming jumper = Sucess? xD


----------



## Jake

ACdude said:
			
		

> Here is me (I posted again since nobody commented back in page 96)
> And this is before I had purple hair.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And those are chopsticks, and I look ********.


*Cough* Don't ever forget about me.


----------



## Miranda

Muh, that's a really good picture of you.


----------



## Jake

Miranda said:
			
		

> Muh, that's a really good picture of you.


*Throws party*

I'm loved 
It's actually a really dorkey picture. But still... I'm Loved!
I'm rather amused now. I keep non-stop laughing.


----------



## Miranda

ACdude said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh, that's a really good picture of you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Throws party*
> 
> I'm loved
> It's actually a really dorkey picture. But still... I'm Loved!
> I'm rather amused now. I keep non-stop laughing.
Click to expand...

I was talking about Muh Pit


----------



## Jake

Miranda said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh, that's a really good picture of you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Throws party*
> 
> I'm loved
> It's actually a really dorkey picture. But still... I'm Loved!
> I'm rather amused now. I keep non-stop laughing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was talking about Muh Pit
Click to expand...

*Laughs more* Thought 'Muh' was a figure of speach...

*Sulks in the corner*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

I should get round to posting my pic,
As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:


----------



## Jake

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:


You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..


----------



## Megamannt125

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:


oh u


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
Click to expand...

Dude, Frikkin Read,
 MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x


----------



## Megamannt125

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Jake

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
Click to expand...

Too lazy to plow through 120+ pages on a thread to read one post. I jsut looked on the first post.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

x_x i explained this already...
imma go bed soon before i start going into Rage/Mega Rant mode


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too lazy to plow through 120+ pages on a thread to read one post. I jsut looked on the first post.
Click to expand...

I've Explained this before on another thread
And to several people.
Wait. Im sure you've commented about it


----------



## Megamannt125

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x_x i explained this already...
> imma go bed soon before i start going into Rage/Mega Rant mode
Click to expand...

Your silly.


----------



## Jake

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too lazy to plow through 120+ pages on a thread to read one post. I jsut looked on the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've Explained this before on another thread
> And to several people.
> Wait. Im sure you've commented about it
Click to expand...

Double posts, and makes weird posts.

*Facepalsm* 

*Adds Pyrozanryu to ignore list*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x_x i explained this already...
> imma go bed soon before i start going into Rage/Mega Rant mode
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly.
Click to expand...

No,
I'm Bloody Hungry x_x
And the snows melting outside D:
Now imma miss it ;o;
hungry, sad, lonely.....
I want another Donar Kebab Pot Noodle now D:


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too lazy to plow through 120+ pages on a thread to read one post. I jsut looked on the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've Explained this before on another thread
> And to several people.
> Wait. Im sure you've commented about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double posts, and makes weird posts.
> 
> *Facepalsm*
> 
> *Adds Pyrozanryu to ignore list*
Click to expand...

You typo alot...
Suppose we all.....
And you nitpick.....
I want fun ACdude back, Not rule-Hyped-up ACdude D:


----------



## Megamannt125

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x_x i explained this already...
> imma go bed soon before i start going into Rage/Mega Rant mode
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,
> I'm Bloody Hungry x_x
> And the snows melting outside D:
> Now imma miss it ;o;
> hungry, sad, lonely.....
> I want another Donar Kebab Pot Noodle now D:
Click to expand...

I'm laughing so hard for some reason.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> x_x i explained this already...
> imma go bed soon before i start going into Rage/Mega Rant mode
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,
> I'm Bloody Hungry x_x
> And the snows melting outside D:
> Now imma miss it ;o;
> hungry, sad, lonely.....
> I want another Donar Kebab Pot Noodle now D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm laughing so hard for some reason.
Click to expand...

I really do,
I'm lying in bed, my belly thinks my throats been slit, and the snows all melting outside my window...
AH! Thought of another weird thing:- ALWAYS BLOODY HUNGRY.
Wish i had about 5million, that would do my food bill for....maybe.... 4 months?


----------



## Jake

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy to plow through 120+ pages on a thread to read one post. I jsut looked on the first post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've Explained this before on another thread
> And to several people.
> Wait. Im sure you've commented about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double posts, and makes weird posts.
> 
> *Facepalsm*
> 
> *Adds Pyrozanryu to ignore list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typo alot...
> Suppose we all.....
> And you nitpick.....
> I want fun ACdude back, Not rule-Hyped-up ACdude D:
Click to expand...

I never was fun. I jsut hate peple who do lots of spamming/flamming.

It really annoys me, also doing lots of double posts annoys me. Guide by my rules and you'll be fine


P.S. I read ignored posts for some reason , I Typo lots becaue my KeyBoard is Wireless, I am Australian but I Americanize words such as: Color (Colour), Recognize (Recognise), and I usually spell "Just" as Jsut.


And I say we stop spamming, and get this back on to a piture posting topic.

And for my final say from being off - topic. Megamannt125 nice sig.


----------



## Megamannt125

ACdude said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I've Explained this before on another thread
> And to several people.
> Wait. Im sure you've commented about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Double posts, and makes weird posts.
> 
> *Facepalsm*
> 
> *Adds Pyrozanryu to ignore list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typo alot...
> Suppose we all.....
> And you nitpick.....
> I want fun ACdude back, Not rule-Hyped-up ACdude D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never was fun. I jsut hate peple who do lots of spamming/flamming.
> 
> It really annoys me, also doing lots of double posts annoys me. Guide by my rules and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> P.S. I read ignored posts for some reason , I Typo lots becaue my KeyBoard is Wireless, I am Australian but I Americanize words such as: Color (Colour), Recognize (Recognise), and I usually spell "Just" as Jsut.
> 
> 
> And I say we stop spamming, and get this back on to a piture posting topic.
> 
> And for my final say from being off - topic. Megamannt125 nice sig.
Click to expand...

Everything I have said is very on topic.


----------



## Jake

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Double posts, and makes weird posts.
> 
> *Facepalsm*
> 
> *Adds Pyrozanryu to ignore list*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You typo alot...
> Suppose we all.....
> And you nitpick.....
> I want fun ACdude back, Not rule-Hyped-up ACdude D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never was fun. I jsut hate peple who do lots of spamming/flamming.
> 
> It really annoys me, also doing lots of double posts annoys me. Guide by my rules and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> P.S. I read ignored posts for some reason , I Typo lots becaue my KeyBoard is Wireless, I am Australian but I Americanize words such as: Color (Colour), Recognize (Recognise), and I usually spell "Just" as Jsut.
> 
> 
> And I say we stop spamming, and get this back on to a piture posting topic.
> 
> And for my final say from being off - topic. Megamannt125 nice sig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything I have said is very on topic.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying you were making it go off topic. Me and Pyrozanryu were.


----------



## Muh Pit

Miranda said:
			
		

> Muh, that's a really good picture of you.


Heh.


----------



## Doctor

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
Click to expand...

Or you are your mate.

And your a girl too.

I know more than you think. <


----------



## AndyB

Doctor said:
			
		

> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you are your mate.
> 
> And your a girl too.
> 
> I know more than you think. <
Click to expand...

There are more that know, then (s)he thinks.


----------



## Numner

AndyB said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get round to posting my pic,
> As in MY pic, not the guys pic who had this account (I DIDNT HACK IT...THOUGH I DO KNOW HOW TO HACK....wait << Scratch last bit before i dig a hole).
> Its just.....IM CAMERA SHY D:
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted a picture. It is on the first page..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, Frikkin Read,
> MY MATE GAVE ME THE TBT ACCOUNT x_x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or you are your mate.
> 
> And your a girl too.
> 
> I know more than you think. <
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are more that know, then (s)he thinks.
Click to expand...

Why didn't you fix the your mistake?

>;0


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


'-'


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'


Are you a goth ? It's not a joke ...


----------



## Thunder

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a goth ? It's not a joke ...
Click to expand...

...xD


----------



## Nightray

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pringles</div>
> 
> 
> '-'


You're so pretty 8D
So, when are you cutting your hair?


----------



## coffeebean!

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a goth ? It's not a joke ...
Click to expand...

XD

@Chelz: Sometime next week?

I took that picture like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean = prettyhawtness


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'


MAKE A NORMAL PICTURE DAMMIT

>:0

And of course I make an awesome effect I cannot recreate >:c
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I love the contrast between me and the colorful rainbow and the neutral white line that separates it <333

Well mostly just the white glow.

And I can't recreate it gah.


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE A NORMAL PICTURE DAMMIT
> 
> >:0
> 
> And of course I make an awesome effect I cannot recreate >:c
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lolwtf</div>
> 
> I love the contrast between me and the colorful rainbow and the neutral white line that separates it <333
> 
> Well mostly just the white glow.
> 
> And I can't recreate it gah.
Click to expand...

wut
It is a normal picture ;~;

Nice picture by the way.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE A NORMAL PICTURE DAMMIT
> 
> >:0
> 
> And of course I make an awesome effect I cannot recreate >:c
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lolwtf</div>
> 
> I love the contrast between me and the colorful rainbow and the neutral white line that separates it <333
> 
> Well mostly just the white glow.
> 
> And I can't recreate it gah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> It is a normal picture ;~;
> 
> Nice picture by the way.
Click to expand...

You ate all the color

Or you stained it.

With your coffeebean-ess






Good news everyone! I found a way to make your thoughts sound like me! And I figured how to recreate the effect 

What happened to the good ole pictures like that one of you were in that car.


----------



## beehdaubs

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a goth ? It's not a joke ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> @Chelz: Sometime next week?
> 
> I took that picture like 10 minutes ago.
Click to expand...

Hippie.  Get that haircut.


----------



## Mimsie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look stupid.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw the persons hair im grabbing(from her head >_>) is my friends I just cut her out xD</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'


So kawaii desu guu~ :3


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
Click to expand...

かわいいですね。


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
Click to expand...

I hate this font.

All I get are squares >:c


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
Click to expand...

It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
Click to expand...

English translation?


----------



## Tyeforce

ACdude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English translation?
Click to expand...

Cute, isn't it?


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
Click to expand...

All I have to say is

LOLINEVERREADJAPANESEANYWAY

I'll just go play all my favorite games <3

And I saw my first mac this week .-.


----------



## Jake

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, isn't it?
Click to expand...

huh? how is saying 'English Translation' cute?

*Copies and goes to translation website*

Ehh. かわいいですね。= It is pretty.


----------



## Tyeforce

ACdude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> English translation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh? how is saying 'English Translation' cute?
> 
> *Copies and goes to translation website*
> 
> Ehh. かわいいですね。= It is pretty.
Click to expand...

All translators are fail, unless they're human. かわいいですね means "Cute, isn't it?" かわいい = cute, です has to be thrown in there (I can't explain why, it's kinda complicated), and the ね adds the "isn't it?" to it.


----------



## Jake

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> coffeebean = prettyhawtness


ACdude = sexy.


----------



## Muh Pit

ACdude said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean = prettyhawtness
> 
> 
> 
> ACdude = sexy.
Click to expand...

Muh = Ubersmexyhawt.


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE A NORMAL PICTURE DAMMIT
> 
> >:0
> 
> And of course I make an awesome effect I cannot recreate >:c
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lolwtf</div>
> 
> I love the contrast between me and the colorful rainbow and the neutral white line that separates it <333
> 
> Well mostly just the white glow.
> 
> And I can't recreate it gah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> It is a normal picture ;~;
> 
> Nice picture by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You ate all the color
> 
> Or you stained it.
> 
> With your coffeebean-ess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good news everyone! I found a way to make your thoughts sound like me! And I figured how to recreate the effect
> 
> What happened to the good ole pictures like that one of you were in that car.
Click to expand...

I don't like color ;-;
-Psh. I can take pictures wherever I want =D

@dubs: inorite
@mega: lolwut


----------



## Pear

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
Click to expand...

I see them. To that I say, "LolWindows7" XD


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
Click to expand...

I have Windows I see it...


----------



## beehdaubs

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
Click to expand...

>implying that I would actually want to read the language of a third world country that deserves to be nuked a third time instead of playing video games


----------



## KCourtnee

Here's a pic I took two days ago. I dyed my hair chesnut brown


----------



## Megamannt125

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >implying that I would actually want to read the language of a third world country that deserves to be nuked a third time instead of playing video games
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats  MUCH better than the other picture of you mega


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> '-'
> 
> 
> 
> So kawaii desu guu~ :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
Click to expand...

My windows can read it fine.

LOLMACS



GOOD LUCK COMPILING ASH *censored.2.0*  :gyroiddance: 

i'll post a newer pic later :L


----------



## coffeebean!

Holyshat techni has big eyes o.o
Pretty~


----------



## Doctor

I would post a picture but I'm far too beautiful for any here to take.


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Doctor

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look too much like my cousin.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


rjbfdgfjdkfdjgfdgfdgfdgfghfdhfd


/dies

<3333333333
Holy *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Pear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> rjbfdgfjdkfdjgfdgfdgfdgfghfdhfd
> 
> 
> /dies
> 
> <3333333333
Click to expand...

Couch <3333

Do we need another one of those incidents? XD


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> rjbfdgfjdkfdjgfdgfdgfdgfghfdhfd
> 
> 
> /dies
> 
> <3333333333
> Holy *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> rjbfdgfjdkfdjgfdgfdgfdgfghfdhfd
> 
> 
> /dies
> 
> <3333333333
> Holy *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

Boy, you fiiiiiiiiine ;D


XD


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Just got out of shower</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
My hair looked better before my mom forced me to comb it.
LOLTBT IN THE BACKGROUNDLOL


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Just got out of shower</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My hair looked better before my mom forced me to comb it.
> LOLTBT IN THE BACKGROUNDLOL


loltbt

See? I told you you look better when you smile c:


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Holyshat techni has big eyes o.o
> Pretty~


Haha I know... xP I look like a freaking owl.
Thanks.


----------



## Muh Pit

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> rjbfdgfjdkfdjgfdgfdgfdgfghfdhfd
> 
> 
> /dies
> 
> <3333333333
> Holy *censored.3.0*ing *censored.2.0*.
Click to expand...

Lolgasm.


----------



## Numner

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Just got out of shower</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My hair looked better before my mom forced me to comb it.
> LOLTBT IN THE BACKGROUNDLOL


God your like a shape shifter .-.

Ew I took another look and you look like a Jonas @.@

LIFE AS I KNOW IT HAS TURNED UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## sarahbear

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Muh Pit

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

All of you make me smile.


----------



## Muh Pit

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> All of you make me smile.


If I wasn't so angry at you for being much better looking than me, I'd say that's kinda cute.  :smileconfused:


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imuj]</div>


Ohai Techni, haven't seen you on lately.

To everyone else.

<big>*<big><big><big><big>STAY ON TOPIC /RAGE</big></big></big></big>*</big>


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imuj]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai Techni, haven't seen you on lately.
> 
> To everyone else.
> 
> <big>*<big><big><big><big>STAY ON TOPIC /RAGE</big></big></big></big>*</big>
Click to expand...

CRASH.
XD


----------



## Nic

This is me when I was little.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
/Jk


----------



## Anna

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> This is me when I was little.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> /Jk


love it :L


----------



## Numner

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imuj]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai Techni, haven't seen you on lately.
> 
> To everyone else.
> 
> <big>*<big><big><big><big>STAY ON TOPIC /RAGE</big></big></big></big>*</big>
Click to expand...

*sits upon the topic*

Is this like king of the hill?


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imuj]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ohai Techni, haven't seen you on lately.
> 
> To everyone else.
> 
> <big>*<big><big><big><big>STAY ON TOPIC /RAGE</big></big></big></big>*</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sits upon the topic*
> 
> Is this like king of the hill?
Click to expand...

Kinda.

*pushes Numner off-

Dammit, MOAR ON-TOPIC-Y


----------



## Tyeforce

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Windows I see it...
Click to expand...

I wasn't saying that all Windows computers can't display Japanese text, because that's obviously not true. But for whatever stupid reason, Microsoft doesn't include Japanese character support, along with a lot of other languages, with their operating system, so you have to download it separately. Everything comes preinstalled on Mac. =3


----------



## Tyeforce

Alecks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> かわいいですね。
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My windows can read it fine.
> 
> LOLMACS
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK COMPILING ASH *censored.2.0*  :gyroiddance:
> 
> i'll post a newer pic later :L
Click to expand...

That's why I have Windows installed on my Mac, for Brawl hacks, lol. But I'm thinking about deleted it, since I haven't even booted into it in months. Plus, Andrew might make an all-in-one Brawl texture hacking program for Mac for me if he learns how to. =3

Okay, let's not turn this into a Mac vs. Windows thread. You know what happens to those. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U


Thank you you sexy beast.



owait I just noticed you did it for me <3333333333


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">RARARRARARARRDSKDUHFGKUFJFG </div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U


Nice teeth.
Oh and nice face.


----------



## Jake

I are going to take pictures of me and uplaod a good one


----------



## Numner

Emerald. said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">RARARRARARARRDSKDUHFGKUFJFG </div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U
> 
> 
> 
> Nice teeth.
> Oh and nice face.
Click to expand...

I only saw a half a face o.x

She's throwing me around like I'm on a roller coaster </3


----------



## beehdaubs

A challenger approaches.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?


----------



## Jake

ACdude said:
			
		

> I are going to take pictures of me and uplaod a good one


Maybe later. My hair isn't purple any more (It is a stupid fair hair colour) So when I dye it the 2010 colour. I shall post


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> A challenger approaches.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?


You look younger than I expected


----------



## beehdaubs

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A challenger approaches.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> You look younger than I expected
Click to expand...

You moron that's not me.  *censored.3.0*.  I'm the lady in the pink sweatshirt on the left.  How could you miss it?


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A challenger approaches.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> You look younger than I expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron that's not me.  *censored.3.0*.  I'm the lady in the pink sweatshirt on the left.  How could you miss it?
Click to expand...

I have two left eyes.


----------



## beehdaubs

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A challenger approaches.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> You look younger than I expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron that's not me.  *censored.3.0*.  I'm the lady in the pink sweatshirt on the left.  How could you miss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two left eyes.
Click to expand...

You're only going to have one when I'm finished with you.


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A challenger approaches.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?
> 
> 
> 
> You look younger than I expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You moron that's not me.  *censored.3.0*.  I'm the lady in the pink sweatshirt on the left.  How could you miss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two left eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're only going to have one when I'm finished with you.
Click to expand...

orlynao?

I have extras.

And at least I can be a fricken awesome ninja terminator pirate.

Or something of that nature


----------



## beehdaubs

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You moron that's not me.  *censored.3.0*.  I'm the lady in the pink sweatshirt on the left.  How could you miss it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have two left eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're only going to have one when I'm finished with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> I have extras.
> 
> And at least I can be a fricken awesome ninja terminator pirate.
> 
> Or something of that nature
Click to expand...

Let's see how well you fight without any eyes, then.


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I have two left eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're only going to have one when I'm finished with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> I have extras.
> 
> And at least I can be a fricken awesome ninja terminator pirate.
> 
> Or something of that nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how well you fight without any eyes, then.
Click to expand...

My other senses will be stronger


----------



## beehdaubs

Numner said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're only going to have one when I'm finished with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> I have extras.
> 
> And at least I can be a fricken awesome ninja terminator pirate.
> 
> Or something of that nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how well you fight without any eyes, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My other senses will be stronger
Click to expand...

The only sense you will have left is touch.


----------



## Numner

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> orlynao?
> 
> I have extras.
> 
> And at least I can be a fricken awesome ninja terminator pirate.
> 
> Or something of that nature
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see how well you fight without any eyes, then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My other senses will be stronger
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only sense you will have left is touch.
Click to expand...

Well I guess I can feel the vibrations o:

Holy *censored.2.0* I think I can barely still see the topic!

We're getting too far 0:


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you you sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> owait I just noticed you did it for me <3333333333
Click to expand...

<3

@dubs: Love the sweater.


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U


I'm still not convinced you know how to use a camera.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you you sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> owait I just noticed you did it for me <3333333333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @dubs: Love the sweater.
Click to expand...

Your smile <333


----------



## Pear

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Windows I see it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't saying that all Windows computers can't display Japanese text, because that's obviously not true. But for whatever stupid reason, Microsoft doesn't include Japanese character support, along with a lot of other languages, with their operating system, so you have to download it separately. Everything comes preinstalled on Mac. =3
Click to expand...

I didn't download anything and can see it.


----------



## Thunder

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> A challenger approaches.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> Taken a few weeks ago.  And Crash, my photos on the first page aren't showing up, so can you update it with this photo?


Yew gawt eet


----------



## Tyeforce

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Windows I see it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't saying that all Windows computers can't display Japanese text, because that's obviously not true. But for whatever stupid reason, Microsoft doesn't include Japanese character support, along with a lot of other languages, with their operating system, so you have to download it separately. Everything comes preinstalled on Mac. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't download anything and can see it.
Click to expand...

Then they must've finally started making it preinstalled with Vista or Windows 7. Took them long enough. Mac had Japanese support since the beginning.


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you you sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> owait I just noticed you did it for me <3333333333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @dubs: Love the sweater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your smile <333
Click to expand...

lolololo that isn't my smile. That's me laughing due to wind smacking my face at high speeds.

@John: halp pl0xxz


----------



## Nic

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Coffee is smexy.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Coffee is smexy.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Aren't you gay ;~;


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you you sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> owait I just noticed you did it for me <3333333333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @dubs: Love the sweater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your smile <333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolololo that isn't my smile. That's me laughing due to wind smacking my face at high speeds.
> 
> @John: halp pl0xxz
Click to expand...

I DON'T GIVE A *censored.2.0*, IT'S HOT ANYWAY


----------



## Nic

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Coffee is smexy.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Aren't you gay ;~;</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>It was a joke.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Coffee is smexy.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Aren't you gay ;~;</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>It was a joke.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>thought so xD


----------



## Numner

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Coffee is smexy.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Aren't you gay ;~;</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>It was a joke.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Click to expand...

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Doesn't it have to be a lie to be joke :s

holy small tags AAGH GET IT OFF .-.


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this one today. In color and in a car, for Numnuts.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> So it was very sunny today. And windy. That's why I was holding my hair down, I hate when it goes all over the place :U
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you you sexy beast.
> 
> 
> 
> owait I just noticed you did it for me <3333333333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> @dubs: Love the sweater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your smile <333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolololo that isn't my smile. That's me laughing due to wind smacking my face at high speeds.
> 
> @John: halp pl0xxz
Click to expand...

http://www.ehow.com/video_4412262_digital-camera-basics.html

I win


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> @dubs: Love the sweater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your smile <333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolololo that isn't my smile. That's me laughing due to wind smacking my face at high speeds.
> 
> @John: halp pl0xxz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/video_4412262_digital-camera-basics.html
> 
> I win
Click to expand...

WHAT THIS IS


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/image001-7.jpg[]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your smile <333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolololo that isn't my smile. That's me laughing due to wind smacking my face at high speeds.
> 
> @John: halp pl0xxz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.ehow.com/video_4412262_digital-camera-basics.html
> 
> I win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THIS IS
Click to expand...

YOU PICTURE TAKE OF HELP YOURSELF


----------



## Numner

I went out and found an image of Doctor :d

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> I went out and found an image of Doctor :d
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


So did I.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## John102

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out and found an image of Doctor :d
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> So did I.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Me too

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out and found an image of Doctor :d
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> So did I.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

wat just happened


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out and found an image of Doctor :d
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> So did I.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

No, you fools.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

But uh, anyway.

<big><big>*BACK ON TOPIC!*</big></big>


----------



## Doctor

The last one isn't me. That's Andy with makeup on!


----------



## Numner

Doctor said:
			
		

> The last one isn't me. That's Andy with makeup on!


The first one is you

/end of discussion


----------



## Tyeforce

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out and found an image of Doctor :d
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> So did I.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## John102

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out and found an image of Doctor :d
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> So did I.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Click to expand...

I knew that would get some sort of emotional response.


----------



## 8bit

i use google translator to change my japanese into english


----------



## Fontana

Marlon88 said:
			
		

> i use google translator to change my japanese into english


GTFO.


----------



## KCourtnee

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Oh dang you're cute


----------



## AndyB

Doctor said:
			
		

> The last one isn't me. That's Andy with makeup on!


Say what?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Are you... trying to....smile?


----------



## KingofHearts

I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHA!


----------



## Doctor

AndyB said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last one isn't me. That's Andy with makeup on!
> 
> 
> 
> Say what?
Click to expand...

Nothing. >_>


----------



## KingofHearts

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHA!


^


----------



## Doctor

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

I still don'ts see it.

d:


----------



## KingofHearts

Doctor said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still don'ts see it.
> 
> d:
Click to expand...

I know. I'm just doing this out of sheer boredom. xD


----------



## Doctor

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still don'ts see it.
> 
> d:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I'm just doing this out of sheer boredom. xD
Click to expand...

Touch


----------



## Anna

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


nerdddd :L


----------



## Doctor

Anna said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> nerdddd :L


You look suspiciously like a friend of mine. o-o


----------



## Anna

lol i do ? o.0


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Techni you take lots of pretty pictures XD;
You're gorgeous :>


----------



## sarahbear

XD Thanks. 
You, too!


----------



## gerardo781

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
 Most recent pic of me.


----------



## KingofHearts

Anna said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> nerdddd :L


You look delicious! xD


----------



## Doctor

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> nerdddd :L
> 
> 
> 
> You look delicious! xD
Click to expand...

o-o


----------



## -Aaron

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> nerdddd :L
> 
> 
> 
> You look delicious! xD
Click to expand...

Sure is cannibalism going on around here.


----------



## Muh Pit

I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/


----------



## KingofHearts

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/


Do it!

Then I'll post my photo. =3


----------



## -Aaron

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/


----------



## Muh Pit

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/
Click to expand...

Uhhh. ._.

@Hollister: NUUUUUUUUUU. The best you're getting of me is me in my jumper now go look for it.  :throwingrottenapples: Silly pedo.


----------



## sarahbear

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/
Click to expand...

But jammies are comfy.


----------



## Muh Pit

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But jammies are comfy.
Click to expand...

And sometimes slightly revealing.


----------



## sarahbear

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to take a picture of me that isn't me in my pajamas or lying on the floor. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But jammies are comfy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And sometimes slightly revealing.
Click to expand...

Rofl.
My most recent picture I was in my pajamas. xP


----------



## Erica

Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










</div>


----------



## Doctor

Erica said:
			
		

> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Well Supreme Pickle over lord you're very gorgeous. 

<small><small><small>Just like every girl on TBT...</small></small></small>


----------



## merinda!

I haven't updated this inna long time.

EDIT; Erica is pretty. )


----------



## Kirbydlx

Emerald. said:
			
		

> I haven't updated this inna long time.
> 
> EDIT; Erica is pretty. )


o.o


----------



## merinda!

Kirbydlx said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't updated this inna long time.
> 
> EDIT; Erica is pretty. )
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
Click to expand...

......


----------



## Erica

Why thank you dearies.


----------



## Vooloo

Erica said:
			
		

> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>


You look like one of my cousin's friends.... o-o

But you're very cute. :3


----------



## SamXX

I'd post a new picture but I'm covered in spots at the moment, yuck.

So here, have this and be happy with it:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Hiro

Anna said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> nerdddd :L


I love your glasses so much!


----------



## Erica

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like one of my cousin's friends.... o-o
> 
> But you're very cute. :3
Click to expand...

Who? 8D


----------



## Doctor

SAMwich said:
			
		

> I'd post a new picture but I'm covered in spots at the moment, yuck.
> 
> So here, have this and be happy with it:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look like Niko.


----------



## Vooloo

Erica said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like one of my cousin's friends.... o-o
> 
> But you're very cute. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who? 8D
Click to expand...

I dunno. I never really met her, so I dun know her name.


----------



## merinda!

Doctor said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a new picture but I'm covered in spots at the moment, yuck.
> 
> So here, have this and be happy with it:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Niko.
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Erica

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like one of my cousin's friends.... o-o
> 
> But you're very cute. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who? 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. I never really met her, so I dun know her name.
Click to expand...

Lololol.


----------



## FITZEH

Erica said:
			
		

> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I bang you up the pudio


----------



## Erica

Colm Fitzi said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I bang you up the pudio
Click to expand...

. . .Lol


----------



## Megamannt125

This thread needs moar Jenn.


----------



## Micah

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread needs moar Jenn.


This thread needs moar Dustin.


----------



## iFear

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs moar Jenn.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs moar Dustin.
Click to expand...

Needs more Skillet. >=U MR. DUCK NOT PLEASED.


----------



## SamXX

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a new picture but I'm covered in spots at the moment, yuck.
> 
> So here, have this and be happy with it:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Niko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Huh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

I see no comparison :/


----------



## kalinn

^lol me neither..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Christmas Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a new picture but I'm covered in spots at the moment, yuck.
> 
> So here, have this and be happy with it:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Niko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Huh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I see no comparison :/
Click to expand...

I do. It's the ears and the nose. X3


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> ^lol me neither..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Christmas Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img</div>


Very nice o:


----------



## Doctor

Emerald. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a new picture but I'm covered in spots at the moment, yuck.
> 
> So here, have this and be happy with it:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Niko.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Huh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I see no comparison :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. It's the ears and the nose. X3
Click to expand...

And the eyes.


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> ^lol me neither..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Christmas Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Well I can tell Kalinn is going to have pretty babies.
:3


----------



## kalinn

Emerald. said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol me neither..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Christmas Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can tell Kalinn is going to have pretty babies.
> :3
Click to expand...

awww haha why thank you! 
 i sure hope i do xD


----------



## SamXX

Doctor said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Huh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I see no comparison :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do. It's the ears and the nose. X3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the eyes.
Click to expand...

Oh bahah


----------



## Erica

kalinn said:
			
		

> ^lol me neither..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Christmas Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cutie pie c:


----------



## SilentHopes

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I hate this font.
> 
> All I get are squares >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Windows I see it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't saying that all Windows computers can't display Japanese text, because that's obviously not true. But for whatever stupid reason, Microsoft doesn't include Japanese character support, along with a lot of other languages, with their operating system, so you have to download it separately. Everything comes preinstalled on Mac. =3
Click to expand...

I haven't downloaded any japanese text support for XP, and it shows up fine. And this computer was dumped.


----------



## Erica

Doctor said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well Supreme Pickle over lord you're very gorgeous.
> 
> <small><small><small>Just like every girl on TBT...</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

Lol thank you. c:


----------



## Tyeforce

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the font, it's the characters. Your computer must not have Japanese character support. To that I say: LOLWINDOWS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Windows I see it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't saying that all Windows computers can't display Japanese text, because that's obviously not true. But for whatever stupid reason, Microsoft doesn't include Japanese character support, along with a lot of other languages, with their operating system, so you have to download it separately. Everything comes preinstalled on Mac. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't downloaded any japanese text support for XP, and it shows up fine. And this computer was dumped.
Click to expand...

Then it must be the hardware company... For example, Dell may preinstall their PCs with Japanese character support, while HP may not. (That was just an example, I have no idea if that's true or not.) If Microsoft made their own hardware like Apple does, then Windows PCs would probably be a lot better. ...Or not. XD


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This thread needs moar Jenn.


At first I was like: D
Then I was like: >_>
Then: XD
And finally: o_o

By the way, everyone is bootyful ;D


----------



## Micah

iFear said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs moar Jenn.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs moar Dustin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Needs more Skillet.
Click to expand...

Oh no, you didn't...


----------



## coffeebean!




----------



## AndyB

How about more Stylophonez?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rawk Star!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> How about more Stylophonez?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rawk Star!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">secks</div>


..wat


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about more Stylophonez?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rawk Star!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">secks</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ..wat
Click to expand...

Stylophone, look it up.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Erica said:
			
		

> Gahhhh, I'm ugly but sometimes. . Mehhh
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


gorgeous c:


*looks for a recent pic*


----------



## coffeebean!

This is like 30 minutes ago recent.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;

Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D


----------



## ipodawesum

Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<


----------



## -Aaron

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Wat.</div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D


Where's the leather?


----------



## coffeebean!

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Wat.</div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the leather?
Click to expand...

I'm a closet domi :3
No one would ever guess. 

..Scratch that >->
AT FIRST SIGHT. They wouldn't be all like 'oooh she's a domi. she's ebul'

;-;


----------



## Kanye Omari West

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<


That's ok, Aaron I feel your pain.


----------



## Doctor

Damn Gin you be mighty fine if you ask me. /hick


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<


I don't think I've even seen you oo;;

I bet you're not ;D

@Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL


----------



## ipodawesum

Alecks said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> That's ok, Aaron I feel your pain.
Click to expand...

:V

i cant complain though.
I dont look bad, just not as awesome as all of you guys :<


----------



## Doctor

I still have to take an emo myspace picture. And everyone's too sexy for my liking, they'll have to be terminated.


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even seen you oo;;
> 
> I bet you're not ;D
> 
> @Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL
Click to expand...

thanks,
im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even seen you oo;;
> 
> I bet you're not ;D
> 
> @Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
Click to expand...

I bet you be pimpin' (Never compare yourself to others :T If I did that I'd be emo right now)

@Moonshine: doooo etttt


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even seen you oo;;
> 
> I bet you're not ;D
> 
> @Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you be pimpin'
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
Click to expand...

Only on tuesdays,thursdays, and halloween.


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D


This pic was taken for a video my friends and I made called 'Cheer up emo kid'. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even seen you oo;;
> 
> I bet you're not ;D
> 
> @Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you be pimpin'
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on tuesdays,thursdays, and halloween.
Click to expand...

You be pimpin' on my birfday :B

@coma: XD ^5


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you be pimpin'
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on tuesdays,thursdays, and halloween.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You be pimpin' on my birfday :B
Click to expand...

Well i guess so.


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you be pimpin'
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on tuesdays,thursdays, and halloween.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You be pimpin' on my birfday :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i guess so.
Click to expand...

Anyways, yeah.
I bet you're totally cute. c:

Like I said, never compare yourself to others.


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only on tuesdays,thursdays, and halloween.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You be pimpin' on my birfday :B
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i guess so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyways, yeah.
> I bet you're totally cute. c:
> 
> Like I said, never compare yourself to others.
Click to expand...

Well thanks. :>


----------



## Doctor

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even seen you oo;;
> 
> I bet you're not ;D
> 
> @Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you be pimpin' (Never compare yourself to others :T If I did that I'd be emo right now)
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
Click to expand...

I don't have my camera with me. D:


----------



## coffeebean!

Doctor said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every one on this sight is beautiful. I feel left out  :<
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've even seen you oo;;
> 
> I bet you're not ;D
> 
> @Doc: THAT'S ILLEGAL. ....owait D NOT IN ALABAMA YA'LL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you be pimpin' (Never compare yourself to others :T If I did that I'd be emo right now)
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have my camera with me. D:
Click to expand...

D:

Plus, aren't you like 10? ;3c


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D


moar


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> moar
Click to expand...

>__>
<__<
o__o;;;


----------



## Doctor

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,
> im not bad, just compared to everyone else.
> im that one banana that tastes good, but is the only one in the bundle that has some black on the peel, and that bundle is TBT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you be pimpin' (Never compare yourself to others :T If I did that I'd be emo right now)
> 
> @Moonshine: doooo etttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have my camera with me. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Plus, aren't you like 10? ;3c
Click to expand...

Pfft, I'm 6. I'm not that old silly!


----------



## ipodawesum

lolol.
I be in ur topicz, bein insecure


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> lolol.
> I be in ur topicz, bein insecure


I'd tap dat.

(half face XD


----------



## Doctor

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> lolol.
> I be in ur topicz, bein insecure


I would make sweet love to your hat.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> moar
Click to expand...

This isn't 4chan. XD


----------



## ipodawesum

Doctor said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol.
> I be in ur topicz, bein insecure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would make sweet love to your hat.
Click to expand...

i guess you'd get sloppy seconds.
Someone already did.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> moar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't 4chan. XD
Click to expand...

nou


----------



## Doctor

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol.
> I be in ur topicz, bein insecure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would make sweet love to your hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess you'd get sloppy seconds.
> Someone already did.
Click to expand...

Who? Was it Frank I've been getting on his back about takin' my wimminz.


----------



## ipodawesum

ill only post a full face if it is requested,

so i guess i'll never post mah face


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> ill only post a full face if it is requested,
> 
> so i guess i'll never post mah face


do etttt


----------



## ipodawesum

Doctor said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol.
> I be in ur topicz, bein insecure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would make sweet love to your hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess you'd get sloppy seconds.
> Someone already did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who? Was it Frank I've been getting on his back about takin' my wimminz.
Click to expand...

Nonono. leave frank alone.

He didnt do nuthin.


----------



## Doctor

I request you post your full face.


----------



## ipodawesum

Fine.


----------



## coffeebean!

inb4fullface


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> inb4fullface


i just got coffee ninja'd




dis is srs bissnuss.


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4fullface
> 
> 
> 
> i just got coffee ninja'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis is srs bissnuss.
Click to expand...

wtf

/raeg quit


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inb4fullface
> 
> 
> 
> i just got coffee ninja'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dis is srs bissnuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wtf
> 
> /raeg quit
Click to expand...

its edited. i messed the code up.
 :< i sorry


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> moar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't 4chan. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
Click to expand...

You forgot a space there.


----------



## ipodawesum

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> moar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't 4chan. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot a space there.
Click to expand...

i dont believe he did.


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> moar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isn't 4chan. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You forgot a space there.
Click to expand...

nou


----------



## Doctor

I am ze back!


----------



## coffeebean!

Aw sean you're cute :3

AND 6.

inb4pedobear


----------



## ipodawesum

well hai thar interwebz


----------



## coffeebean!

wellhaidere ;D


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> wellhaidere ;D


never mind i thought you said well haired


----------



## Doctor

http://www.youtube.com/v/_-p8bOoFlPo&autoplay=1&loop=1Creepy, but just listen to the song.


----------



## coffeebean!

@shawn: what this is...
@ipod: you kind of remind me of spencer breslin ;D


----------



## ipodawesum

Doctor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/_-p8bOoFlPo&autoplay=1&loop=1Creepy, but just listen to the song.


who is this directed towards?


----------



## kalinn

^HAHAH


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @shawn: what this is...
> @ipod: you kind of remind me of spencer breslin ;D


LOLOLOLOL i never noticed that.

Damn.

i need to change something.


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shawn: what this is...
> @ipod: you kind of remind me of spencer breslin ;D
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL i never noticed that.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> i need to change something.
Click to expand...

curly mustache


doooo etttt


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shawn: what this is...
> @ipod: you kind of remind me of spencer breslin ;D
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL i never noticed that.
> 
> Damn.
> 
> i need to change something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> curly mustache
> 
> 
> doooo etttt
Click to expand...

i have. and i will again. 

only because you asked.


----------



## Doctor

I just made the most awesomesauce "DOO EET FAGGET" Face evar.


----------



## coffeebean!

Doctor said:
			
		

> I just made the most awesomesauce "DOO EET FAGGET" Face evar.


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Megamannt125

No the mouse D:


----------



## kalinn

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @ipod: you kind of remind me of spencer breslin ;D


OM*G he totally does! 
xDDD


----------



## ipodawesum

a wild mikuigi appeared. it used "HAI THAR!"
super effective


----------



## coffeebean!

badarse.


----------



## -Aaron

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
What is this? I don't even-


----------



## ipodawesum

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> What is this? I don't even-


yay travis decided to show :3


----------



## coffeebean!

SIDEBURNS?! O=


----------



## Doctor

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> What is this? I don't even-


Is that a beard you have!? Lucky bastardio.


----------



## -Aaron

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SIDEBURNS?! O=


Yea...I really need to shave ;-;


----------



## coffeebean!

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEBURNS?! O=
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...I really need to shave ;-;
Click to expand...

don do et D=


----------



## -Aaron

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEBURNS?! O=
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...I really need to shave ;-;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don do et D=
Click to expand...

Fien. Jus4U


----------



## coffeebean!

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIDEBURNS?! O=
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...I really need to shave ;-;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> don do et D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fien. Jus4U
Click to expand...

Everyone wants to please me today o;


----------



## merinda!

Doctor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I am ze back!


You look quite... 6.


----------



## coffeebean!

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I am ze back!
> 
> 
> 
> You look quite... 6.
Click to expand...

We don lie when we say 6 :B


----------



## KingofHearts

And I shall reveal mah gendah to zhee world! =o

Be prepared to be amazed... or shocked... or none of the above. xD


I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHHA!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>quick one :V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Erica

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I am ze back!
> 
> 
> 
> You look quite... 6.
Click to expand...

Children. . Lemme eatchu.

8D


----------



## Muh Pit

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> And I shall reveal mah gendah to zhee world! =o
> 
> Be prepared to be amazed... or shocked... or none of the above. xD
> 
> 
> I HOLLISTA SHALL POST ZHEE PICHHA!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


OM*G I thought you wuz a ghurl.

I need a new pic of me but my camera haz dissapeard D:


----------



## Doctor

ricano4life said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>quick one :V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


High on life again?


----------



## ipodawesum

I knew hollister was a male because a while back someone posted his myspace


----------



## Doctor

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> I knew hollister was a male because a while back someone posted his myspace


I just figured it out really.


----------



## ipodawesum

Doctor said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew hollister was a male because a while back someone posted his myspace
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured it out really.
Click to expand...

i beleive you, never doubted you, just saying i had previous knowledge of the matter, thats all


----------



## Doctor

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew hollister was a male because a while back someone posted his myspace
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured it out really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i beleive you, never doubted you, just saying i had previous knowledge of the matter, thats all
Click to expand...

I've been here just as long as you, I'm Sean hurr.


----------



## brotatochip

@Chris (ricano4life): <3333 You are the cutest thing

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Oldddd, but it's still pretty wicked.


----------



## Doctor

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Chris (ricano4life): <3333 You are the cutest thing
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Oldddd, but it's still pretty wicked.


Purtty.


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Chris (ricano4life): <3333 You are the cutest thing
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Oldddd, but it's still pretty wicked.


Very pretty
Watch out for those two in the background :T


----------



## KingofHearts

Doctor said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew hollister was a male because a while back someone posted his myspace
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured it out really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i beleive you, never doubted you, just saying i had previous knowledge of the matter, thats all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been here just as long as you, I'm Sean hurr.
Click to expand...

Bahah. That was thanks to Tyeforce.

So yarrr. I are male. xD


----------



## Tyeforce

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew hollister was a male because a while back someone posted his myspace
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured it out really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i beleive you, never doubted you, just saying i had previous knowledge of the matter, thats all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been here just as long as you, I'm Sean hurr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahah. That was thanks to Tyeforce.
> 
> So yarrr. I are male. xD
Click to expand...

Wait, what?


----------



## KingofHearts

Nothing Tye. Oh and here's another pic I guess.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm on the left and my cousin is on the right.

=3


----------



## Muh Pit

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Chris (ricano4life): <3333 You are the cutest thing
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Oldddd, but it's still pretty wicked.


Those shorts are a bit... Short, I guess. xD


----------



## merinda!

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Oldddd, but it's still pretty wicked.


You're pretty.


----------



## Tyeforce

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Nothing Tye.


No, it was definitely _something_... I vaguely recall doing something related to your identity or something, but I can't remember... What did I do? .-.


----------



## Rockman!

Really Doctor?
Really?


----------



## SamXX

Doctor said:
			
		

> I am ze back!


How old? :s


----------



## coffeebean!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ze back!
> 
> 
> 
> How old? :s
Click to expand...

6


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ze back!
> 
> 
> 
> How old? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6
Click to expand...

I was gonna go with 5.


----------



## Shiny

I could post an emo pic.


----------



## merinda!

Shiny said:
			
		

> I could post an emo pic.


Do it.
:-}


----------



## Shiny

I will, tomorrow.


----------



## Doctor

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ze back!
> 
> 
> 
> How old? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna go with 5.
Click to expand...

You're making me blush stoppit!


----------



## Ricano

Doctor said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>quick one :V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> High on life again?
Click to expand...

But of course


----------



## Muh Pit

Doctor said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ze back!
> 
> 
> 
> How old? :s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna go with 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're making me blush stoppit!
Click to expand...

Looking young is only good if you're a woman. ^-^


----------



## SamXX

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was gonna go with 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're making me blush stoppit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking young is only good if you're a woman. ^-^
Click to expand...

Seany is a woman silly.


----------



## Nightray

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Chris (ricano4life): <3333 You are the cutest thing
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">bobthebuilderlolol</div>
> Oldddd, but it's still pretty wicked.


I remember this one. :'D Sooo pretty


----------



## Doctor

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna go with 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're making me blush stoppit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking young is only good if you're a woman. ^-^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seany is a woman silly.
Click to expand...

Shuddap Sam, or I'll go black on yo ass.


----------



## ipodawesum

Doctor said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me blush stoppit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking young is only good if you're a woman. ^-^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seany is a woman silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddap Sam, or I'll go black on yo ass.
Click to expand...

glad to see you can change skin color instantaneously,
maybe because you're a doctor...?


----------



## Doctor

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Looking young is only good if you're a woman. ^-^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seany is a woman silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuddap Sam, or I'll go black on yo ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> glad to see you can change skin color instantaneously,
> maybe because you're a doctor...?
Click to expand...

Damn straight.

B]~solid.


----------



## Spirit

Here's a super small picture of me xD.  I use it for my Twitter account (no one uses Twitter... I prefer Facebook... but I have Umbreon as my profile pic right now on Facebook).

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Spirit said:
			
		

> Here's a super small picture of me xD.  I use it for my Twitter account (no one uses Twitter... I prefer Facebook... but I have Umbreon as my profile pic right now on Facebook).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[isafsfdafsg[/img]</div>


Nice =O


----------



## merinda!

Spirit said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're pretty.


----------



## coffeebean!

Spirit is *censored.3.0*ing gorgeous :3


----------



## John102

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0764507508/digicamviews-20

4 coohfeh


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0764507508/digicamviews-20
> 
> 4 coohfeh


$$ pl0x


----------



## «Jack»

Took this about 2 minutes ago.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

Handsome Jack. But where's "ze hat"?


----------



## «Jack»

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Handsome Jack. But where's "ze hat"?


At my house. I'm at my cousin's in Ohio, with my grandparents who are on the verge of insane. We went to Sherlock Holmes with my grandpa, and he asked me in the car if the movie was anything like Harry Potter.


----------



## Spirit

@ Master Crash, Emerald., and coffebean! - Thanks guys!


----------



## Gnome

You're very pretty Spirit.  _________________________________________________


----------



## Micah

Spirit's a girl?

I thought she was a guy for the past 4 years. XD


----------



## Spirit

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Spirit's a girl?
> 
> I thought she was a guy for the past 4 years. XD


Am I the only one who thinks "Spirit" sounds like a girl's username?   

And thanks AverageSean


----------



## Thunder

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Spirit's a girl?
> 
> I thought she was a guy for the past 4 years. XD


I'm trying to find a joke in that, if there is one, but i can't find it :T

@Spirit, IMO it sounds kinda feminine.


----------



## Spirit

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit's a girl?
> 
> I thought she was a guy for the past 4 years. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to find a joke in that, if there is one, but i can't find it :T
> 
> @Spirit, IMO it sounds kinda feminine.
Click to expand...

Good, at least someone does.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? I imagined you ugly, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!


----------



## kalinn

Azila said:
			
		

> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? *I imagined you ugly*, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!


Bahahah!


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? *I imagined you ugly*, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahah!
Click to expand...

Sean got burned :0


----------



## kalinn

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? *I imagined you ugly*, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bahahah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sean got burned :0
Click to expand...

dun dun dun 
xD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Dang, Hub I wanna see a picture of you.. LolololololoL!


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D


I saw the words cheer up on your boobs

lol


----------



## Ricano

Azila said:
			
		

> Dang, Hub I wanna see a picture of you.. LolololololoL!


Lolwat?


----------



## kierraaa-

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the words cheer up on your boobs
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

xD


----------



## Numner

Doctor said:
			
		

> I am ze back!


Did I miss something?
Did you dye your hair, get it cut then get glasses.
And move your computer :S


----------



## SamXX

Spirit said:
			
		

> Here's a super small picture of me xD.  I use it for my Twitter account (no one uses Twitter... I prefer Facebook... but I have Umbreon as my profile pic right now on Facebook).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*gasp* You're gorgeous!


----------



## merinda!

Azila said:
			
		

> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? I imagined you ugly, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!


When your'e not underage, DO IT.
Seans' self-esteem just went down by 10.


----------



## SamXX

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? I imagined you ugly, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> When your'e not underage, DO IT.
> Seans' self-esteem just went down by 10.
Click to expand...

*cough* I love the song in your little thing under your avatar *cough*


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? I imagined you ugly, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> When your'e not underage, DO IT.
> Seans' self-esteem just went down by 10.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough* I love the song in your little thing under your avatar *cough*
Click to expand...

Was that meant to be sarcastic?
Or you for realz?


----------



## Marcus

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a super small picture of me xD.  I use it for my Twitter account (no one uses Twitter... I prefer Facebook... but I have Umbreon as my profile pic right now on Facebook).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

:O

Niiiiccceee lol


----------



## Numner

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dies* UGHHH!!I've read every single FREAKING POST ON THIS THREAD!! Most had prettey people, most had pointless things, and most I wasn't able to see.. Omg Doctor, was that picture seriously you?!? I imagined you ugly, jeez I was wrong.. I'm not able to release a picture of myself... under age.. Even if I were able to, I wouldn't xD I <33 those pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> When your'e not underage, DO IT.
> Seans' self-esteem just went down by 10.
Click to expand...

And he still feels like a god probably


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is like 30 minutes ago recent.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I STILL DON'T KNOW HOW TO TAKE PICTURE. John's tut failed D;
> 
> Anyways. Picture for da emos. Cheer up =D
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the words cheer up on your boobs
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

omglolroftlsauce

Most shirts that have writing on them are like around your boobs XD;


----------



## Deleted User

This is my most recent picture:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://images.fanpop.com/images/image_uploads/Lightning-McQueen-disney-pixar-cars-772510_1700_1100.jpg</div>


----------



## «Jack»

I just woke up.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SamXX

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Scawee eyes. D:


----------



## Spirit

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your hair xD, ahahahaha.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

nephewjack said:
			
		

> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Man, my bed hair was crazy I legit had the same hair as her - the you-know-what.

http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg


----------



## Spirit

#Garrett said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Man, my bed hair was crazy I legit had the same hair as her - the you-know-what.
> 
> http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg
Click to expand...

You wish.  <_<


----------



## «Jack»

Spirit said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair xD, ahahahaha.
Click to expand...

You know you're jealous.


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>*attempts to raise eyebrow and succeeds*</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>excusemedrakewtfrudoin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Spirit said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Man, my bed hair was crazy I legit had the same hair as her - the you-know-what.
> 
> http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish.  <_<
Click to expand...

And you would doubt that why again?


----------



## Spirit

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Man, my bed hair was crazy I legit had the same hair as her - the you-know-what.
> 
> http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you would doubt that why again?
Click to expand...

Because, if you're telling us that, there's a 99.9% chance it didn't happen.  You just want to be cool.  No need to prove yourself, dear.   :r 

(Edit: I can't type )


----------



## Wish

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh FFS how many times do I have to resize these things.


Dawhhh. Drake is so cute. :3 I should get one. ._. Nice shirt btw. ;D 

Edit: What happened to Drake. D: Lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Spirit said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just woke up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Man, my bed hair was crazy I legit had the same hair as her - the you-know-what.
> 
> http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wish.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you would doubt that why again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, if you're telling us that, there's a 99.9% it didn't happen.  You just want to be cool.  No need to prove yourself, dear.   :r
Click to expand...

Haha since when has bed-hair become cool? I was merely talking about my bed-hair since somebody else brought it up. There was no need of you to come out and falsely accuse me about what did or didn't happen to my hair this morning.


----------



## Spirit

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You wish.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you would doubt that why again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, if you're telling us that, there's a 99.9% it didn't happen.  You just want to be cool.  No need to prove yourself, dear.   :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha since when has bed-hair become cool? I was merely talking about my bed-hair since somebody else brought it up. There was no need of you to come out and falsely accuse me about what did or didn't happen to my hair this morning.
Click to expand...

You were not talking about normal bed hair, sir! :O  When you said "the you-know-what." , didn't you mean what Mary had in her hair in that picture?  >_< 

I mean you could've put it there yourself, which would be rather disgusting.  And I'd hope that you wouldn't share that with anyone.  OR you were trying to tell us you were _busy_ last night.

I dunno  .  Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Spirit said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>http://cinestuff.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/cameron-diaz2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> And you would doubt that why again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because, if you're telling us that, there's a 99.9% it didn't happen.  You just want to be cool.  No need to prove yourself, dear.   :r
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha since when has bed-hair become cool? I was merely talking about my bed-hair since somebody else brought it up. There was no need of you to come out and falsely accuse me about what did or didn't happen to my hair this morning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were not talking about normal bed hair, sir! :O  When you said "the you-know-what." , didn't you mean what Mary had in her hair in that picture?  >_<
> 
> I mean you could've put it there yourself, which would be rather disgusting.  And I'd hope that you wouldn't share that with anyone.  OR you were trying to tell us you were _busy_ last night.
> 
> I dunno  .  Sorry if I misunderstood.
Click to expand...

0-0 Yes....I didn't put anything in my hair last night or any other night for that matter... D= 

Well it's okay as long as everything is all settled.


----------



## Megamannt125

I had to edit the pictures alot to make them smaller because photobucket is stupid.


----------



## coffeebean!

dsnfbdsfbgdsf  Dusty can raise his eyebrow.

/raeges


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> dsnfbdsfbgdsf  Dusty can raise his eyebrow.
> 
> /raeges


 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">hawt</div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.


I like it <3


----------



## SamXX

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.


B&W<3

Jennifer looks purty.


----------



## coffeebean!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> B&W<3
> 
> Jennifer looks purty.
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## SamXX

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> B&W<3
> 
> Jennifer looks purty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:

Black & White. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jennifer looks pretty.


----------



## coffeebean!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> B&W<3
> 
> Jennifer looks purty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
Click to expand...

The wat was at "Jennifer"

>->

*Jenn.


----------



## Ciaran

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> B&W<3
> 
> Jennifer looks purty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
Click to expand...

*cough.Jenny.cough.cough*


----------



## SamXX

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> B&W<3
> 
> Jennifer looks purty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
Click to expand...

Jennifer has much more of a ring to it methinks.


----------



## coffeebean!

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
Click to expand...

nonono
gtfo
DIE

*stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face*

Sam, you're next (d)


----------



## Ciaran

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nonono
> gtfo
> DIE
> 
> **stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face**
> 
> Sam, you're next (d)
Click to expand...

Kinky??


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nonono
> gtfo
> DIE
> 
> *stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face*
> 
> *Sam, you're next* (d)
Click to expand...

(hello)


----------



## coffeebean!

AverageSean said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nonono
> gtfo
> DIE
> 
> *stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face*
> 
> *Sam, you're next* (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hello)
Click to expand...

x_x


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> TO NOOBLE TRANSLATOR:
> 
> Black & White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nonono
> gtfo
> DIE
> 
> *stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face*
> 
> Sam, you're next (d)
Click to expand...

Jenny :3


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer looks pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> The wat was at "Jennifer"
> 
> >->
> 
> *Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nonono
> gtfo
> DIE
> 
> *stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face*
> 
> Sam, you're next (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jenny :3
Click to expand...

<-<


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cough.Jenny.cough.cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nonono
> gtfo
> DIE
> 
> *stabs and doesn't stop till your blood is all over my face*
> 
> Sam, you're next (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jenny :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <-<
Click to expand...

;3


----------



## Tornado

Tada Avatar 
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/MakeUpAddictAli/Movies/Avatar_Zoe_Saldana.jpg
didnt make it.


----------



## Spirit

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.


Oooh, you're very pretty.  And I love your hair.  :O


----------



## coffeebean!

Spirit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, you're very pretty.  And I love your hair.  :O
Click to expand...

Thanks ^-^;;

You too ;D


----------



## Shiny

TEASER PIC!11

Haha. Yeah, I don't have any good pictures of me at all. BBUUUT, I'll post a better one later.


----------



## gerardo781

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Caught me while playing..


----------



## Gnome

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..


Handsome young man, I'm jealous of your long hair though. ;~;


----------



## Spirit

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..


Lovely hair ~


----------



## Thunder

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..


Nice 'stache xD

@Shiny: Nice 0: But a liiittle hard to see :T


----------



## SamXX

Gnome said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..
> 
> 
> 
> Handsome young man, I'm jealous of your long hair though. ;~;
Click to expand...

Now now Seany, don't get all too excited.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Failed attempt to be Lady Gaga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
xDDD


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Failed attempt to be Lady Gaga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> xDDD


Sezy.


----------



## kalinn

Rianco said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Failed attempt to be Lady Gaga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Sezy.
Click to expand...

hah, ya right. 
but thanks xD


----------



## SamXX

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Failed attempt to be Lady Gaga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> xDDD


I actually love you ^-^

Most people just buy a bow made out of hair, you're amazing!

You're so cute aswell!


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Failed attempt to be Lady Gaga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> xDDD


HAHAHAHA.
<333


----------



## kalinn

sam. said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Failed attempt to be Lady Gaga</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> xDDD
> 
> 
> 
> I actually love you ^-^
> 
> Most people just buy a bow made out of hair, you're amazing!
> 
> You're so cute aswell!
Click to expand...

HAHAH
thanks  

you too Emerald. xD


----------



## KingofHearts

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..


You look sorta delicious. xP


----------



## kierraaa-

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..
> 
> 
> 
> You look sorta delicious. xP
Click to expand...

I Agree
xD


----------



## Spirit

Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









</div>


----------



## kierraaa-

Spirit said:
			
		

> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your Awesome.
xD


----------



## Micah

Spirit said:
			
		

> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I swear you look exactly like an old classmate of mine. What's your name?


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Spirit

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I swear you look exactly like an old classmate of mine. What's your name?
Click to expand...

Freaky  >_< .  Answer my pm them.  
:huh:


----------



## Shuyin

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


C: I love your hair! And you have a very pretty smile~!


----------



## merinda!

Spirit && Luvbun.

<3333
You two are so amazingly pretty.


----------



## lilypad

Spirit said:
			
		

> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


YOU ARE SO PRETTY. Im jealouss


----------



## Mimsie

lilypad said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ARE SO PRETTY. Im jealouss
Click to expand...

Same haha 
Nice moostach xD


----------



## «Jack»

Bored.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Sexy lamp you have there Jack.


----------



## «Jack»

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
Click to expand...

It's my cousin's.


----------



## Shuyin

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
Click to expand...

It looks like a straw to me xD Cooool I want it!


----------



## kierraaa-

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> C: I love your hair! And you have a very pretty smile~!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Shuyin

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> C: I love your hair! And you have a very pretty smile~!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

You're welcome~ n__n


----------



## «Jack»

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like a straw to me xD Cooool I want it!
Click to expand...

YOU CAN'T HAS.


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
Click to expand...

Well, your cousin has a sexy lamp.


----------



## Deleted User

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your cousin has a sexy lamp.
Click to expand...

That's odd, how you find inanimate objects attractive.


----------



## «Jack»

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your cousin has a sexy lamp.
Click to expand...

Do you have a lamp fetish?
xP


----------



## Shuyin

Jak said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like a straw to me xD Cooool I want it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU CAN'T HAS.
Click to expand...

Awwww (._. ) Afk to sulk in corner


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy lamp you have there Jack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's my cousin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your cousin has a sexy lamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a lamp fetish?
> xP
Click to expand...

No, I don't have fetishes with household furniture,
I just like it.
[o:


----------



## «Jack»

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's my cousin's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, your cousin has a sexy lamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a lamp fetish?
> xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't have fetishes with household furniture,
> I just like it.
> [o:
Click to expand...

Your clown nose amuses me.
You may have the lamp.


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your cousin has a sexy lamp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you have a lamp fetish?
> xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I don't have fetishes with household furniture,
> I just like it.
> [o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your clown nose amuses me.
> You may have the lamp.
Click to expand...

xD
<3


----------



## kierraaa-

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Spirit && Luvbun.
> 
> <3333
> You two are so amazingly pretty.


Thankss!
My Lovee xD
<33


----------



## Shiny

I'm nothing special.


----------



## coffeebean!

Shiny is absolutely gorgeous <3


----------



## merinda!

Shiny is pretty.
)


----------



## «Jack»

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Shiny is pretty.
> )


THE CLOWN NOSE.
IT RETURNS.


----------



## kierraaa-

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Shiny is pretty.
> )


I Agree!


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny is pretty.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOWN NOSE.
> IT RETURNS.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

By the way,
@Spirit: So pretttty <3
@Luvbun: Eeek you're gorgeous ;D
@Jak: Sexy lamp.

And I forgot who else posted their picture, but you're all beautiful XD


----------



## «Jack»

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny is pretty.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOWN NOSE.
> IT RETURNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

D:
Nightmares.


----------



## Thunder

Spirit said:
			
		

> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I'd kill for a 'stache like that XD

But awesome =D I would've dress as Luigi though


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> By the way,
> @Spirit: So pretttty <3
> @Luvbun: Eeek you're gorgeous ;D
> @Jak: Sexy lamp.
> 
> And I forgot who else posted their picture, but you're all beautiful XD


My lamp brings all the girls to the yard.


----------



## kierraaa-

Emerald. said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny is pretty.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOWN NOSE.
> IT RETURNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Almost Shi My Pants
xD


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny is pretty.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOWN NOSE.
> IT RETURNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> Nightmares.
Click to expand...

Teeheehee.
"IT" loves you.
)


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> By the way,
> @Spirit: So pretttty <3
> @Luvbun: Eeek you're gorgeous ;D
> @Jak: Sexy lamp.
> 
> And I forgot who else posted their picture, but you're all beautiful XD


Why Thank You,!
<3


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny is pretty.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOWN NOSE.
> IT RETURNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost Shi My Pants
> xD
Click to expand...

Well then, my job here is done.
xD


----------



## Shiny

Haha, thanks you guys.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Caught me while playing..
> 
> 
> 
> You look sorta delicious. xP
Click to expand...

o la la  Gerard :3 haha just kidding.


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny is pretty.
> )
> 
> 
> 
> THE CLOWN NOSE.
> IT RETURNS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost Shi My Pants
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, my job here is done.
> xD
Click to expand...

xD
Meanie, you did this on purpose,!


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost Shi My Pants
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, my job here is done.
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> Meanie, you did this on purpose,!
Click to expand...


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emerald. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yes "IT" returns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Almost Shi My Pants
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then, my job here is done.
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> Meanie, you did this on purpose,!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I will get my Revenge!
>:]


----------



## Micah

You freakin' stole my clown!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

That clown looks fimiliar o-o is it from a movie?


----------



## Micah

Steven King's 'IT'


----------



## Pear

Jack, it's odd how we're friends and have never had a picture together. XD
We'll have to get one when you come back from Ohio.


----------



## merinda!

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> You freakin' stole my clown!


Can't steal what you never had.
;o)


----------



## Marcus

Can I upload even though I'm 20 odd days too young? 


If so, I might upload, not definite though.


----------



## SamXX

Spirit said:
			
		

> Two more pictures of myself xD, one's been used as someone's avatar before.  And the other one is a halloween costume for band.  (There's a Luigi, Toad and Princess Peach sitting next to me, but I cut them out).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<


----------



## Micah

-mez said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You freakin' stole my clown!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't steal what you never had.
> ;o)
Click to expand...

Pennywise has been my loyal minion since Halloween. How dare someone steal him!


----------



## Shiny

sam. said:
			
		

> You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<


What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.


----------



## andyisjudo

the jj come on


----------



## kierraaa-

Shiny said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
Click to expand...

xD
Your Sessiness is Superior


----------



## SilentHopes

Shiny said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on the computer D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
Click to expand...

It makes complete sense. What he is saying is that she seems too pretty to be one to sit on the computer all day on a video game forum, when she could be doing something more productive.


----------



## Spirit

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on the computer D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes complete sense. What he is saying is that she seems too pretty to be one to sit on the computer all day on a video game forum, when she could be doing something more productive.
Click to expand...

Aaaahahaha.  Usually I'm not on.  It's Christmas break and I have nothing else to do right now.   >_<  The weather's too crappy to go anywhere and my house is boring.


----------



## Rockman!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Marcus

Spirit said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on the computer D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes complete sense. What he is saying is that she seems too pretty to be one to sit on the computer all day on a video game forum, when she could be doing something more productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaahahaha.  Usually I'm not on.  It's Christmas break and I have nothing else to do right now.   >_<  The weather's too crappy to go anywhere and my house is boring.
Click to expand...

Inorite, it's been raining for the past 4 days non-stop here  >_< 

Yay for great Christmas weather down South.


----------



## coffeebean!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>


Rockman, you look just like this kid I used to know ;0


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman, you look just like this kid I used to know ;0
Click to expand...

Rly?

My real name is Justin if that helps ...


----------



## coffeebean!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman, you look just like this kid I used to know ;0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rly?
> 
> My real name is Justin if that helps ...
Click to expand...

I know. I can't even remember that other kid's name. All I remember is I used to hate him with a passion. He was so *censored.3.0*ing annoying .__.


----------



## Shiny

Rorato74 said:
			
		

> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on the computer D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes complete sense. What he is saying is that she seems too pretty to be one to sit on the computer all day on a video game forum, when she could be doing something more productive.
Click to expand...

I don't see the correlation between attractiveness and amount of time spent on computers. Are you saying ugly people are less productive than good-looking ones? I don't know what your definition of productive is, though.


----------



## kierraaa-

Rockman. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Sessi Christmas Tree!


----------



## Spirit

Shiny said:
			
		

> Rorato74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on the computer D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It makes complete sense. What he is saying is that she seems too pretty to be one to sit on the computer all day on a video game forum, when she could be doing something more productive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see the correlation between attractiveness and amount of time spent on computers. Are you saying ugly people are less productive than good-looking ones? I don't know what your definition of productive is, though.
Click to expand...

She has a point.  <_<


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman, you look just like this kid I used to know ;0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rly?
> 
> My real name is Justin if that helps ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I can't even remember that other kid's name. All I remember is I used to hate him with a passion. He was so *censored.3.0*ing annoying .__.
Click to expand...

Well, if you meet me I'm sure I wouldn't be an annoying little *censored.2.0* like he was.


----------



## soccerfan456

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.

Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D


----------



## coffeebean!

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.
> 
> Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D


JAWN<33


----------



## soccerfan456

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.
> 
> Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> JAWN<33
Click to expand...

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

*hides underneath bed*


----------



## coffeebean!

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.
> 
> Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> JAWN<33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *hides underneath bed*
Click to expand...

*tackle hug*

YOU'RE SO CUTE :3


----------



## soccerfan456

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.
> 
> Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> JAWN<33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *hides underneath bed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tackle hug*
> 
> YOU'RE SO CUTE :3
Click to expand...

You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.


----------



## Spirit

@ Luvbun, Shiny -  I love both of your guys' hair .  Shiny's is so shiny and Luv's is just plain awesome xD.


----------



## coffeebean!

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.
> 
> Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> JAWN<33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *hides underneath bed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tackle hug*
> 
> YOU'RE SO CUTE :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
Click to expand...

Andy is mine.

gtfo


----------



## AndyB

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> I'm feeling mighty generous, so here you go. My goatee wasn't doing too great that day, but it's a decent picture, just the same.
> 
> Also, after seeing these pictures.... AndyB, if you're reading this, call me. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> JAWN<33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *hides underneath bed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tackle hug*
> 
> YOU'RE SO CUTE :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
Click to expand...

=D


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *hides underneath bed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *tackle hug*
> 
> YOU'RE SO CUTE :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is mine.
> 
> gtfo
Click to expand...

0_o really... since when?


----------



## Rockman!

No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?

Just asking.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> *tackle hug*
> 
> YOU'RE SO CUTE :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is mine.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_o really... since when?
Click to expand...

Since 1969.


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is mine.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_o really... since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since 1969.
Click to expand...

Hot.


----------



## Gnome

Rockman. said:
			
		

> No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?
> 
> Just asking.


I did.


----------



## Spirit

Rockman. said:
			
		

> No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?
> 
> Just asking.


I did . Your couch looks exactly like my old one and your Christmas tree is super pretty . You look like you're into whatever you're doing .  What _are_ you doing anyway?  If you don't mind me asking :O.  Looks kinda like a DS.


----------



## coffeebean!

Spirit said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> 
> 
> I did . Your couch looks exactly like my old one and your Christmas tree is super pretty . You look like you're into whatever you're doing .  What _are_ you doing anyway?  If you don't mind me asking :O.  Looks kinda like a DS.
Click to expand...

>________>


XD


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is mine.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_o really... since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since 1969.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
(Y)


----------



## soccerfan456

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tacklehug me, I'm under my bed. And there's only room for three under here, so you'll have to wait until either Andy or my cat leaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Andy is mine.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_o really... since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since 1969.
Click to expand...

I called dibs on him in '67. So hah!


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Andy is mine.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 0_o really... since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since 1969.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (Y)
Click to expand...

XD
<3 you andy XD

@jawn: NO. *censored.3.0* YOU. '69 WAS THE YEAR.


----------



## Spirit

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> 
> 
> I did . Your couch looks exactly like my old one and your Christmas tree is super pretty . You look like you're into whatever you're doing .  What _are_ you doing anyway?  If you don't mind me asking :O.  Looks kinda like a DS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >________>
> 
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Hey hey.  Don't you be saying things like that.


----------



## soccerfan456

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o really... since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since 1969.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (Y)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> <3 you andy XD
> 
> @jawn: NO. *censored.3.0* YOU. '69 WAS THE YEAR.
Click to expand...

butbutbutbut

I thought what we had was special! D:


----------



## Rockman!

Spirit said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> 
> 
> I did . Your couch looks exactly like my old one and your Christmas tree is super pretty . You look like you're into whatever you're doing .  What _are_ you doing anyway?  If you don't mind me asking :O.  Looks kinda like a DS.
Click to expand...

Well that's not my house, it's my grandpa's.

And I was playing Spirit Tracks on my DS.


----------



## coffeebean!

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Since 1969.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (Y)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> <3 you andy XD
> 
> @jawn: NO. *censored.3.0* YOU. '69 WAS THE YEAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butbutbutbut
> 
> I thought what we had was special! D:
Click to expand...

Well if you get that cat out it could be you, andy, and me ;D


----------



## kierraaa-

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one saw my pic but coffeh ...?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> 
> 
> I did . Your couch looks exactly like my old one and your Christmas tree is super pretty . You look like you're into whatever you're doing .  What _are_ you doing anyway?  If you don't mind me asking :O.  Looks kinda like a DS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that's not my house, it's my grandpa's.
> 
> And I was playing Spirit Tracks on my DS.
Click to expand...

Your Grandparents have a Sessi Tree!


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (Y)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> <3 you andy XD
> 
> @jawn: NO. *censored.3.0* YOU. '69 WAS THE YEAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butbutbutbut
> 
> I thought what we had was special! D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get that cat out it could be you, andy, and me ;D
Click to expand...

Wha about Meh?
D=


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (Y)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> <3 you andy XD
> 
> @jawn: NO. *censored.3.0* YOU. '69 WAS THE YEAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butbutbutbut
> 
> I thought what we had was special! D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get that cat out it could be you, andy, and me ;D
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> <3 you andy XD
> 
> @jawn: NO. *censored.3.0* YOU. '69 WAS THE YEAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butbutbutbut
> 
> I thought what we had was special! D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get that cat out it could be you, andy, and me ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

:3c


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> butbutbutbut
> 
> I thought what we had was special! D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get that cat out it could be you, andy, and me ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :3c
Click to expand...

Naaaaaughty. : D


----------



## soccerfan456

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you get that cat out it could be you, andy, and me ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :3c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaughty. : D
Click to expand...

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

*flees from under bed*


----------



## AndyB

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :3c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaughty. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *flees from under bed*
Click to expand...

Hmm... room for one more?


----------



## coffeebean!

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :3c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaughty. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *flees from under bed*
Click to expand...

*runs after*
*tackles*
*sits on*

>


----------



## Deleted User

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><3</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> :3c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naaaaaughty. : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-
> 
> *flees from under bed*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *runs after*
> *tackles*
> *sits on*
> 
> >
Click to expand...

can you do that to me?
pwease?


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Boooooored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I'm all alone... ;-;


----------



## Vooloo

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Boooooored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm all alone... ;-;


Ooooh, new glasses? XD


----------



## Tyeforce

Miku said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Boooooored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm all alone... ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, new glasses? XD
Click to expand...

No, I'm just too lazy to put my contacts in. =p



WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU, ANDREW?! D: ;__;


----------



## coffeebean!

Awh poor Tye ;-;

XD

Anyways, my hair makes me raeg.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

It was being a bitsxch and sticking out in random places >:|


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Awh poor Tye ;-;
> 
> XD
> 
> Anyways, my hair makes me raeg.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> It was being a bitsxch and sticking out in random places >:|


I swear, you look familiar.


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


XD

@Rock: (d)


----------



## Spirit

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Aaaaaah!  I want that Pikachu!!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Rockman!

Is srs


----------



## Placebo

Me with Dinosaur Comics.


----------



## kierraaa-

Placebo said:
			
		

> Me with Dinosaur Comics.


T-Rexxxx!


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> Me with Dinosaur Comics.


You look like Mino >__>


----------



## Placebo

Who?


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> Who?


Noooo one ^-^


----------



## Placebo

That guy had long hair.


----------



## Tyeforce

Spirit said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaah!  I want that Pikachu!!  :gyroiddance:
Click to expand...

You wouldn't want it if you knew what I do to it... XD


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> That guy had long hair.


You're kidding.


----------



## Placebo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy had long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding.
Click to expand...

Umm... yes?  No?  I'm not sure in what way my assertion could cause your incredulity.


----------



## kierraaa-

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaah!  I want that Pikachu!!  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't want it if you knew what I do to it... XD
Click to expand...

xD
Dirty Boyy!


----------



## Rockman!

Here's another pic of me.






You can actually see my face this time.


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy had long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm... yes?  No?  I'm not sure in what way my assertion could cause your incredulity.
Click to expand...

You don't know who he is though, correct?
I would guess based on the fact that you apparently lack some knowledge on this person.

But then again you were oh so quick to reply that unlike you, he had long hair...right after you asked who he was.


----------



## Rockman!

*Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Placebo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy had long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm... yes?  No?  I'm not sure in what way my assertion could cause your incredulity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know who he is though, correct?
> I would guess based on the fact that you apparently lack some knowledge on this person.
> 
> But then again you were oh so quick to reply that unlike you, he had long hair...right after you asked who he was.
Click to expand...

Clearly, after you mentioned him, I took the opportunity to fly to wherever this character lives and peek in on him and his hairs.


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That guy had long hair.
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm... yes?  No?  I'm not sure in what way my assertion could cause your incredulity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know who he is though, correct?
> I would guess based on the fact that you apparently lack some knowledge on this person.
> 
> But then again you were oh so quick to reply that unlike you, he had long hair...right after you asked who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly, after you mentioned him, I took the opportunity to fly to wherever this character lives and peek in on him and his hairs.
Click to expand...

Of course.

And it's all just a coincidence that you both have the same birthday.


----------



## Placebo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... yes?  No?  I'm not sure in what way my assertion could cause your incredulity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know who he is though, correct?
> I would guess based on the fact that you apparently lack some knowledge on this person.
> 
> But then again you were oh so quick to reply that unlike you, he had long hair...right after you asked who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly, after you mentioned him, I took the opportunity to fly to wherever this character lives and peek in on him and his hairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> And it's all just a coincidence that you both have the same birthday.
Click to expand...

How were you able to check on this person's birthday?!  I can't even find the fellow.  I think you may have made him up.


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know who he is though, correct?
> I would guess based on the fact that you apparently lack some knowledge on this person.
> 
> But then again you were oh so quick to reply that unlike you, he had long hair...right after you asked who he was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly, after you mentioned him, I took the opportunity to fly to wherever this character lives and peek in on him and his hairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> And it's all just a coincidence that you both have the same birthday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How were you able to check on this person's birthday?!  I can't even find the fellow.  I think you may have made him up.
Click to expand...

Rubbish.


----------



## Placebo

Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.


----------



## Rockman!

Placebo said:
			
		

> Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.


I bet you will.


----------



## Placebo

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you will.
Click to expand...

I look young for my age.

That's not even a lie.  The jerk at GameStop asked me if I had someone 17 or older with me to buy Left 4 Dead 2... and this was as I was pulling out my driver's license that I've had for almost three years.


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.


Oh Mino, don't ridicule me. Nice to have you back.
It's a wonder that I still remember what you look like. 

And for the record, I'm really good with putting pieces together. 
However, you made this painfully obvious. Especially with going back to Caf


----------



## Placebo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Mino, don't ridicule me. Nice to have you back.
> It's a wonder that I still remember what you look like.
> 
> And for the record, I'm really good with putting pieces together.
> However, you made this painfully obvious. Especially with going back to Caf
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Placebo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Mino, don't ridicule me. Nice to have you back.
> It's a wonder that I still remember what you look like.
> 
> And for the record, I'm really good with putting pieces together.
> However, you made this painfully obvious. Especially with going back to Caf
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Placebo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, aren't you clever.  However, my birthday is actually tomorrow.  I will be 90.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Mino, don't ridicule me. Nice to have you back.
> It's a wonder that I still remember what you look like.
> 
> And for the record, I'm really good with putting pieces together.
> However, you made this painfully obvious. Especially with going back to Caf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

@Coffeh, <3333
@Rocky, I swear, you look just like an actor on youtube named Doug.


----------



## Placebo

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> actor... youtube


Laughing out loud, what?


----------



## Rockman!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Coffeh, <3333
> @Rocky, I swear, you look just like an actor on youtube named Doug.


Doug ...?


----------



## Megamannt125

Placebo said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actor... youtube
> 
> 
> 
> Laughing out loud, what?
Click to expand...

He looks like Doug, the actor for Waluigi from Stupid Mario Brothers.


----------



## SamXX

Shiny said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
Click to expand...

I sure am ;P

She should be out modelling, not cooped up on a computer forum.


----------



## Megamannt125

http://stupidmariobros.wikia.com/wiki/Waluigi
He wears glasses when not playing Waluigi.


----------



## RiiRii

Rockman. said:
			
		

> *Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Just cuious, did anyone see this pic of me at all? And by the way Rockman I know at least 3 other people that look exactly like you! And 2 of them go 2 my school? 0.0


----------



## Shiny

sam. said:
			
		

> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure am ;P
> 
> She should be out modelling, not cooped up on a computer forum.
Click to expand...

So now all good-looking people should be models?

What if they don't want to be models?

What if they _want_ to be on internet forums?

Who are you to judge what people should and shouldn't do, especially when you're judging it by their looks?


----------



## Placebo

And what if she's not actually that attractive?!


----------



## Thunder

<small><small>Hey.... guys....</small></small>

<big><big><big><big>*QUIT GOING OFF-TOPIC SO MUCH D:<*</big></big></big></big>

@RiiRii: I think that picture looks nice c:


----------



## Shiny

Placebo said:
			
		

> And what if she's not actually that attractive?!


You are so funny! I hope you don't leave, you are truly an awesome guy. Ever since you got here, my experience at the wonderful TBT forums has been complete.

<big>Also, isn't this the one forum where we don't have to worry about staying on-topic?</big>


----------



## SamXX

Shiny said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure am ;P
> 
> She should be out modelling, not cooped up on a computer forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now all good-looking people should be models?
> 
> What if they don't want to be models?
> 
> What if they _want_ to be on internet forums?
> 
> Who are you to judge what people should and shouldn't do, especially when you're judging it by their looks?
Click to expand...

Bahah no, I was joking


----------



## Placebo

Shiny said:
			
		

> You are so funny! I hope you don't leave, you are truly an awesome guy. Ever since you got here, my experience at the wonderful TBT forums has been complete.


Believe me, it was as good for me as it was for you.


----------



## Thunder

Shiny said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too hawt to be on compootah D:<
> 
> 
> 
> What? You're insulting yourself by saying that. Plus it makes no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure am ;P
> 
> She should be out modelling, not cooped up on a computer forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now all good-looking people should be models?
> 
> What if they don't want to be models?
> 
> What if they _want_ to be on internet forums?
> 
> Who are you to judge what people should and shouldn't do, especially when you're judging it by their looks?
Click to expand...

I think he's just trying to compliment her, no offense meant. Saying she's pretty enough to be a model?

And yeah, it is, but the other one got locked for getting too off-topic.


----------



## Anna

crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>
k


----------



## Placebo

I like your glasses.


----------



## Tyeforce

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaah!  I want that Pikachu!!  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't want it if you knew what I do to it... XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> Dirty Boyy!
Click to expand...

Plushophile. =3 XD


----------



## Shiny

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I think he's just trying to compliment her, no offense meant. Saying she's pretty enough to be a model?
> 
> And yeah, it is, but the other one got locked for getting too off-topic.


I understand that. She is pretty, I agree. But he's insulting the rest of the forum by saying it, is all. And making broad discriminations in the process.


----------



## Thunder

Anna said:
			
		

> crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> k


'K


----------



## SamXX

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>At least I have something to cuddle with...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaah!  I want that Pikachu!!  :gyroiddance:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wouldn't want it if you knew what I do to it... XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> Dirty Boyy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Plushophile. =3 XD
Click to expand...

Tsk tsk. XP


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## SamXX

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're sweet.


----------



## kierraaa-

sam. said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're sweet.
Click to expand...

Thanks,!
=D


----------



## Spirit

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're very pretty!   And your hair is so awesome!


----------



## SamXX

KALINN I WANT MORE GAGA PICS


----------



## kierraaa-

Spirit said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're very pretty!   And your hair is so awesome!
Click to expand...

Thanks,!
=D


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

It made me feel like a cheap hooker ;-;

Popcorn is still inside me! D;


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> It made me feel like a cheap hooker ;-;
> 
> Popcorn is still inside me! D;


How many times have we went over this? Rubber bands are not food.


----------



## Numner

Rianco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> It made me feel like a cheap hooker ;-;
> 
> Popcorn is still inside me! D;
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we went over this? Rubber bands are not food.
Click to expand...

It was shaped like a pig though ;-;


----------



## kierraaa-

Numner said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> It made me feel like a cheap hooker ;-;
> 
> Popcorn is still inside me! D;
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have we went over this? Rubber bands are not food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was shaped like a pig though ;-;
Click to expand...

BACON!
<33


----------



## kalinn

sam. said:
			
		

> KALINN I WANT MORE GAGA PICS


HAHAH! 
k ill see what i can do xD 
that was one of the simpliest of hairstyles she has lol


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KALINN I WANT MORE GAGA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAH!
> k ill see what i can do xD
> that was one of the simpliest of hairstyles she has lol
Click to expand...

You should try her outfits then.


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KALINN I WANT MORE GAGA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAH!
> k ill see what i can do xD
> that was one of the simpliest of hairstyles she has lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should try her outfits then.
Click to expand...

oh yes, cause that would be alot easier. 
i'll see if i can find a golden lobster suit at the local mall.


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KALINN I WANT MORE GAGA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAH!
> k ill see what i can do xD
> that was one of the simpliest of hairstyles she has lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should try her outfits then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yes, cause that would be alot easier.
> i'll see if i can find a golden lobster suit at the local mall.
Click to expand...

xD
Oh and don't forget the bird's nest!


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Wow!

It's a mouth .-.


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Hooker and a Pimp?
Pfft, geez Numnuts, you get more action than Tiger Woods, actually nevermind.
Lookin good, though.
xD


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hooker and a Pimp?
> Pfft, geez Numnuts, you get more action than Tiger Woods, actually nevermind.
> Lookin good, though.
> xD
Click to expand...

*lolbadge*


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Bangin.'
;D


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hooker and a Pimp?
> Pfft, geez Numnuts, you get more action than Tiger Woods, actually nevermind.
> Lookin good, though.
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *lolbadge*
Click to expand...

What's a lolbadge?
FFS. Speak engwiss.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hooker and a Pimp?
> Pfft, geez Numnuts, you get more action than Tiger Woods, actually nevermind.
> Lookin good, though.
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *lolbadge*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a lolbadge?
> FFS. Speak engwiss.
Click to expand...

I lol'd


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Bangin.'
> ;D
Click to expand...

Ohh Yu Bett,
xD


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hooker and a Pimp?
> Pfft, geez Numnuts, you get more action than Tiger Woods, actually nevermind.
> Lookin good, though.
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *lolbadge*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a lolbadge?
> FFS. Speak engwiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
Click to expand...

You won't be lolin when I slap you silly.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Tiger Woods, actually nevermind.
> Lookin good, though.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> *lolbadge*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a lolbadge?
> FFS. Speak engwiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't be lolin when I slap you silly.
Click to expand...

.-.


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>Tiger Woods
> 
> 
> 
> What's a lolbadge?
> FFS. Speak engwiss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You won't be lolin when I slap you silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .-.
Click to expand...

Hahah.
*OWND?*


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You might be sick you look alittle yellow


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
Click to expand...

I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD


----------



## kierraaa-

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
Click to expand...

You look mysterious


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
Click to expand...

WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO IT D:


----------



## kierraaa-

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO IT D:
Click to expand...

Poor Pikachu
D=


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO IT D:
Click to expand...

Nothing.


<small>Yet.</small>


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO IT D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> <small>Yet.</small>
Click to expand...

Tape it

Tape it


----------



## Tyeforce

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look mysterious
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I IS REVEALED</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO IT D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> 
> <small>Yet.</small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tape it
> 
> Tape it
Click to expand...

TOO DARK CAN'T SEE ANYTHING D:


----------



## kierraaa-

-Ooo Shi Hores


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I've got one too!
I'd take a pic, - too fugly, and it's hot and i cbf, and my older sibling has the laptop somewhere.
_________________________________________________AND PS.
TYLER IF, YOU POST THAT HOE PIC AGAIN, I WILL SLAP YOU.
*HARD.*


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one too!
> I'd take a pic, - too fugly, and it's hot and i cbf, and my older sibling has the laptop somewhere.
> _________________________________________________AND PS.
> TYLER IF, YOU POST THAT HOE PIC AGAIN, I WILL SLAP YOU.
> *HARD.*
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>WHO IS TYLER? I KNOW NO TYLER.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I've got one too!
> I'd take a pic, - too fugly, and it's hot and i cbf, and my older sibling has the laptop somewhere.
> _________________________________________________AND PS.
> TYLER IF, YOU POST THAT HOE PIC AGAIN, I WILL SLAP YOU.
> *HARD.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>MY NAME IS TYLER.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">I like to dance. ;D</div>
Click to expand...

Tyler/Tyson is your biological name I'm guessing.
BUUUUUUUUUUT
You prefer to be called Tye.
Well, Imma call you Tyler anyway.

AND FUUU- WHAT DID I SAY ABOUT POSTING HOERS?
IF I EVER HAPPEN TO BE IN ARIZONA, IMMA *censored.3.0* YOU UP.


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i is ronery at night...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You might be sick you look alittle yellow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm _above_ the Pikachu. >_> See my glasses? =p IT'S DARK, OKAY? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO IT D:
Click to expand...

XDDDD


----------



## lilypad

got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;


----------



## Numner

lilypad said:
			
		

> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;


6 inches .-.

Dat's like half a foot

That seems pretty long...


But nice pic 0;


----------



## lilypad

Numner said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;
> 
> 
> 
> 6 inches .-.
> 
> Dat's like half a foot
> 
> That seems pretty long...
> 
> 
> But nice pic 0;
Click to expand...

haha yup it was a lot. THis is how long my hair was before VV
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

now it's just below my shoulder :-O


----------



## Numner

lilypad said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;
> 
> 
> 
> 6 inches .-.
> 
> Dat's like half a foot
> 
> That seems pretty long...
> 
> 
> But nice pic 0;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha yup it was a lot. THis is how long my hair was before VV
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> now it's just below my shoulder :-O
Click to expand...

.-.

Almost as long as mine


----------



## kierraaa-

Numner said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;
> 
> 
> 
> 6 inches .-.
> 
> Dat's like half a foot
> 
> That seems pretty long...
> 
> 
> But nice pic 0;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha yup it was a lot. THis is how long my hair was before VV
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> now it's just below my shoulder :-O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .-.
> 
> Almost as long as mine
Click to expand...

long luscious hair


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[iasdasdg]</div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;
> 
> 
> 
> 6 inches .-.
> 
> Dat's like half a foot
> 
> That seems pretty long...
> 
> 
> But nice pic 0;
Click to expand...

Silly, she cut 6-inches off her hair, she never cut half her foot!

*jokedrum*

But great picture, Lily


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Cries* I got an ugly haircut it looks like Demi Lovata.. (However you spell it).. And pretty Lilypad.


----------



## Wish

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, after you mentioned him, I took the opportunity to fly to wherever this character lives and peek in on him and his hairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> And it's all just a coincidence that you both have the same birthday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How were you able to check on this person's birthday?!  I can't even find the fellow.  I think you may have made him up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbish.
Click to expand...

Coffeh's smart. ;D


----------



## Placebo

I think the astuteness of such observations is seriously overstated.


----------



## Shiny

Yeah, because it takes about two brain cells to figure that one out.


----------



## merinda!

lilypad said:
			
		

> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;


Looks, rather green.

Prettty Lily.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
me and my little brother


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> me and my little brother


Is he wearing pink pj bottoms .-.


----------



## kalinn

Numner said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> me and my little brother
> 
> 
> 
> Is he wearing pink pj bottoms .-.
Click to expand...

nope, those are mine. 
xD


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> me and my little brother
> 
> 
> 
> Is he wearing pink pj bottoms .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, those are mine.
> xD
Click to expand...

Oh lol


----------



## Elliot

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> me and my little brother


Cute.


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> me and my little brother


Aww.
xD


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Years</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> me and my little brother
> 
> 
> 
> Aww.
> xD
Click to expand...

Aww,
Too cutee!


----------



## Pear

NEW YEARS DANCE PARTY!!!!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>

Lol, bad pictures are bad.


----------



## Erica

D8 Crash didn't put me up. :c


----------



## kalinn

@pear: nice pics. i lol'd 
except, the diet coke one kinda scared me a lil xD 

@everyone else that commented on my pic: thanks


----------



## merinda!

Pear said:
			
		

> NEW YEARS DANCE PARTY!!!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Lol, bad pictures are bad.


Ahaha.
So that's where the partys' at.
;D


----------



## Wish

Placebo said:
			
		

> I think the astuteness of such observations is seriously overstated.


Just because Coffee figured out your Mino doesn't make her smart? ._. *You* should have been smart enough to change your birthdate if you have been using multiple accounts.


----------



## Spirit

lilypad said:
			
		

> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;


You're very pretty!   You had some long hair! :O  I like the length now.


----------



## coffeebean!

._.


----------



## lilypad

-mez said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a haircut awhile ago (about 6 inches) and I thought I looked decent so I snapped a picture.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> by the way, I am lovin' everyones pics (;
> 
> 
> 
> Looks, rather green.
> 
> Prettty Lily.
Click to expand...

ha yeah my camera has this setting called color select. It selects a color, in that case green, and makes the rest of the picture black & white. So that;s why the picture is greenish.

And thanks everyone


----------



## Gnome

Best one by far Perry.


----------



## Pear

Gnome said:
			
		

> Best one by far Perry.


inorite. I need mah caffeine.


----------



## Numner

Pear said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best one by far Perry.
> 
> 
> 
> inorite. I need mah caffeine.
Click to expand...

How could y'all be so excited after what Charlie Sheen did 0:


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best one by far Perry.
> 
> 
> 
> inorite. I need mah caffeine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How could y'all be so excited after what Charlie Sheen did 0:
Click to expand...

You mean the Wii Boxing incident? XD


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> 

lolbangs


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Pear said:
			
		

> NEW YEARS DANCE PARTY!!!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Lol, bad pictures are bad.


Lol what happened to your chin in the 3rd one!?


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> 
> lolbangs


Nice bangs?
xD


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> lolbangs


hawt


----------



## coffeebean!

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEARS DANCE PARTY!!!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Lol, bad pictures are bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what happened to your chin in the 3rd one!?
Click to expand...

I lol'd.


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEARS DANCE PARTY!!!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Lol, bad pictures are bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what happened to your chin in the 3rd one!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd.
Click to expand...

Lol,
Nicee Doggyy!


----------



## Pear

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YEARS DANCE PARTY!!!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Lol, bad pictures are bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol what happened to your chin in the 3rd one!?
Click to expand...

It's called moving your head too far back. XD


----------



## merinda!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cute
-Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
Click to expand...

Pikachu the blow up doll 

It's electrifying


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
Click to expand...

@coffee! God no.
There's alotta hotter people I could bang.
;D

@Numner. :I
I wasn't trying to blow it up, Just trying to hide my hideous face.


----------



## coffeebean!

obabby


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @coffee! God no.
> There's alotta hotter people I could bang.
> ;D
> 
> @Numner. :I
> I wasn't trying to blow it up, Just trying to hide my hideous face.
Click to expand...

Your not hideous .-.

Atleast I know your forehead and hair are cute :d


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @coffee! God no.
> There's alotta hotter people I could bang.
> ;D
> 
> @Numner. :I
> I wasn't trying to blow it up, Just trying to hide my hideous face.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not hideous .-.
> 
> Atleast I know your forehead, hair, and hands are cute :d
Click to expand...

@ Numnuts. My hands aren't in the photograph?
D:
.........

@coffee! You love it.
Hope, Dustin doesn't get too overly jealous.
xD


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @coffee! God no.
> There's alotta hotter people I could bang.
> ;D
> 
> @Numner. :I
> I wasn't trying to blow it up, Just trying to hide my hideous face.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not hideous .-.
> 
> Atleast I know your forehead, hair, and hands are cute :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ Numnuts. My hands aren't in the photograph?
> D:
> .........
> 
> @coffee! You love it.
> Hope, Dustin doesn't get too overly jealous.
> xD
Click to expand...

Lets hope not.

But that picture was srsly fap material
/jokes

=p


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @coffee! God no.
> There's alotta hotter people I could bang.
> ;D
> 
> @Numner. :I
> I wasn't trying to blow it up, Just trying to hide my hideous face.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not hideous .-.
> 
> Atleast I know your forehead, hair, and hands are cute :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ Numnuts. My hands aren't in the photograph?
> D:
> .........
> 
> @coffee! You love it.
> Hope, Dustin doesn't get too overly jealous.
> xD
Click to expand...

He will kill you.

Or epar you.


----------



## Erica

Gaah. Almost everone on tbt is cute cx

ii been lurking through the pictures


----------



## Jake

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with molesting Pikachu's? I do it all the time. It's natural. Lol


----------



## merinda!

Jake. said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with molesting Pikachu's? I do it all the time. It's natural. Lol
Click to expand...

What isn't wrong with molesting Pikachus?
:I


----------



## Jake

-mez said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with molesting Pikachu's? I do it all the time. It's natural. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't wrong with molesting Pikachus?
> :I
Click to expand...

Try molest your Pikachu. It's fun.


----------



## merinda!

Jake. said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with molesting Pikachu's? I do it all the time. It's natural. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't wrong with molesting Pikachus?
> :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try molest your Pikachu. It's fun.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I've got hotter people to "surprise sex."


----------



## Jake

-mez said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with molesting Pikachu's? I do it all the time. It's natural. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What isn't wrong with molesting Pikachus?
> :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try molest your Pikachu. It's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I've got hotter people to "surprise sex."
Click to expand...

Pikachu's are the hottest things in the universe. I bang them whenever I see them.


----------



## merinda!

Jake. said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What isn't wrong with molesting Pikachus?
> :I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try molest your Pikachu. It's fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, I've got hotter people to "surprise sex."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pikachu's are the hottest things in the universe. I bang them whenever I see them.
Click to expand...

Ew, Pikachu fetish.


----------



## NikoKing

Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .


----------



## Jake

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .


Exactly my point '_Screw Pikachu_'


----------



## merinda!

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .


That would hurt.
:I

Edit; Nobodys' gonna screw any Pokemons.
Not unless if your'e Tye.


----------



## Yokie

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .


Screw Nidoking. We need Munchlax! >


----------



## Megamannt125

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @coffee! God no.
> There's alotta hotter people I could bang.
> ;D
> 
> @Numner. :I
> I wasn't trying to blow it up, Just trying to hide my hideous face.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your not hideous .-.
> 
> Atleast I know your forehead, hair, and hands are cute :d
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ Numnuts. My hands aren't in the photograph?
> D:
> .........
> 
> @coffee! You love it.
> Hope, Dustin doesn't get too overly jealous.
> xD
Click to expand...

oh u


----------



## Gnome

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .


ghey.


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Hurrrr. Weird picture is weird.


HOLY *censored.2.0* MY PHOTOGRAPHY LESSONS FINALLY PAID OFF!


----------



## Kanye Omari West

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Enjoy your 34


----------



## Gnome

Random tie<4


----------



## Hiro

AleZ said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Enjoy your 34


Ololol, earphones.


----------



## Kanye Omari West

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Enjoy your 34
> 
> 
> 
> Ololol, earphones.
Click to expand...

i don't like noise.


----------



## Numner

AleZ said:
			
		

> -Ryan- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Enjoy your 34
> 
> 
> 
> Ololol, earphones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i don't like noise.
Click to expand...

RAAAAAAAAAWR

*censored.3.0* letters don't make noise unless you speech them..

BUT YOU HEAR ME IN YOUR MIND, NO?


----------



## Erica

Gahhh. 2 days ago.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack»

Me and my vampire puppy.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Erica said:
			
		

> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">image</div>


gorgeous c:


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
Click to expand...

Hey, it's not my fault that I can't sleep with my boyfriend, so I have to resort to Pok


----------



## Wish

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, it's not my fault that I can't sleep with my boyfriend, so I have to resort to Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

Erica you're cute


----------



## kalinn

Erica said:
			
		

> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>


i looove your hair 
and you have pretty, big, eyes


----------



## Zex

I would post a picture but Im so beautiful your eyes would combust into flames in the near site of my amazingness.


----------



## Tyeforce

sakura said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi, I like Pikachu's. [o:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> -Hopefully you don't molest your Pikachu like Tye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, it's not my fault that I can't sleep with my boyfriend, so I have to resort to Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vooloo

Zexion said:
			
		

> I would post a picture but Im so beautiful your eyes would combust into flames in the near site of my amazingness.


>_(\


----------



## coffeebean!

@John: Old
@Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)


No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
Click to expand...

T__T

Think of the poor Pikachu.


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
Click to expand...

Like it's any better?

They can't fight back.


----------



## Megamannt125

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
Click to expand...

Not really, since animals can fight back.


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
Click to expand...

Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
Click to expand...

Because they don't want AIDS.


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
Click to expand...

I know, right?

:3


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want AIDS.
Click to expand...

I DON'T HAVE AIDS!! D:<


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> :3
Click to expand...

Mhm. X3


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T HAVE AIDS!! D:<
Click to expand...

MY BAD.

Syphilis.


----------



## ATWA

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they don't want AIDS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DON'T HAVE AIDS!! D:<
Click to expand...

That's rich


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
Click to expand...

Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very, uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all.
Click to expand...

He drill hole in pikachu ;~;


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very, uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He drill hole in pikachu ;~;
Click to expand...

butt *censored.3.0*ing for the win

dolls of course


----------



## Rockman!

This is a picture thread not a "lets go *censored.3.0* Pikachu" thread.


----------



## coffeebean!

ATWA said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very, uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He drill hole in pikachu ;~;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butt *censored.3.0*ing for the win
> 
> dolls of course
Click to expand...

for the lose

@Rock: WE'RE ON TOPIC. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT TYE'S PICTURE. 
*censored.3.0*ing wannabe mod.


----------



## Rockman!

I'm just worried about Pikachu!!


----------



## Wish

Oh you were serious? Im so sorry. DX o3o


----------



## ATWA

Rockman. said:
			
		

> This is a picture thread not a "lets go *censored.3.0* Pikachu" thread.


You're right, but do you think they're going to stop?


----------



## Rockman!

STOP RAPING PIKACHU!!!


----------



## coffeebean!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> STOP RAPING PIKACHU!!!


Stop spreading syphilis.


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP RAPING PIKACHU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading syphilis.
Click to expand...

Stop eating my children


----------



## coffeebean!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STOP RAPING PIKACHU!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Stop spreading syphilis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop eating my children
Click to expand...

*can not compute*


----------



## Princess

o_o whose eating who?


----------



## Gnome

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> o_o whose eating who?


Jenn's eating Rockman's babies.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @John: Old
> @Tye: BEASTIALITY D: (lolwut)
> 
> 
> 
> No, PLUSHIALITY! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all
Click to expand...

Have you ever tried it? ;3


----------



## Rockman!

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> o_o whose eating who?


coffee is eating my little babies.


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very, uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He drill hole in pikachu ;~;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> butt *censored.3.0*ing for the win<br /><br />dolls of course
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for the lose<br /><br />@Rock: WE'RE ON TOPIC. WE'RE TALKING ABOUT TYE'S PICTURE. <br />*censored.3.0*ing wannabe mod.
Click to expand...

NO, BUTT*censored.3.0*ING FOR THE WIN!! D:<


----------



## Rockman!

PIKACHU ASS RAPING FTW.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Like it's any better?
> 
> They can't fight back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever tried it? ;3
Click to expand...

I'm not answering that.


----------



## Princess

oh dear.. GO JENN GO!


----------



## Gnome

Rockman. said:
			
		

> PIKACHU ASS RAPING FTW.


Hypocrite.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Why would they _want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever tried it? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not answering that.
Click to expand...

XD

MEGA YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Rockman!

Good luck digesting them

they'll give you exploding diarrhea.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_want_ to fight back? ;3
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you _want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever tried it? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not answering that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> MEGA YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU KNOW IT.
Click to expand...

What does being a furry have to do with plushies, everyone knows i'm a furry.


----------



## coffeebean!

WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_want__want_ to make sweet lovings to a plushie, i'd imagine it'd be very very very uncomfortable and not enjoyable at all
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried it? ;3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not answering that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> MEGA YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU KNOW IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does being a furry have to do with plushies, everyone knows i'm a furry.
Click to expand...

Nothing, really. But I figure most furries would be okay with plushophilia. =p


----------



## Rockman!

GUIS STOP TALKING ABOUT ASS RAPING PLUSH TOYS BEFORE I MINIMOD AGAIN ASDF


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_want__want_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not answering that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> MEGA YOU'RE A FURRY AND YOU KNOW IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does being a furry have to do with plushies, everyone knows i'm a furry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing, really. But I figure most furries would be okay with plushophilia. =p
Click to expand...

I practice plushophilia all the time!
Just ask my giant stuffed animals!


----------



## Tyeforce

Rockman. said:
			
		

> GUIS STOP TALKING ABOUT ASS RAPING PLUSH TOYS BEFORE I MINIMOD AGAIN ASDF


YOU WANT TO *censored.3.0* THE PLUSHIES AND YOU KNOW IT!! D:<


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIS STOP TALKING ABOUT ASS RAPING PLUSH TOYS BEFORE I MINIMOD AGAIN ASDF
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WANT TO *censored.3.0* THE PLUSHIES AND YOU KNOW IT!! D:<
Click to expand...

...

<small><small><small>_*pm me*_</small></small></small>


----------



## Megamannt125

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIS STOP TALKING ABOUT ASS RAPING PLUSH TOYS BEFORE I MINIMOD AGAIN ASDF
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WANT TO *censored.3.0* THE PLUSHIES AND YOU KNOW IT!! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> <small><small><small>_*pm me*_</small></small></small>
Click to expand...

This is even weirder than the egg laying fetish.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIS STOP TALKING ABOUT ASS RAPING PLUSH TOYS BEFORE I MINIMOD AGAIN ASDF
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WANT TO *censored.3.0* THE PLUSHIES AND YOU KNOW IT!! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> <small><small><small>_*pm me*_</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even weirder than the egg laying fetish.
Click to expand...

....


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

-Niko said:
			
		

> Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .


...Nidoqueen plz


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUIS STOP TALKING ABOUT ASS RAPING PLUSH TOYS BEFORE I MINIMOD AGAIN ASDF
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WANT TO *censored.3.0* THE PLUSHIES AND YOU KNOW IT!! D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> <small><small><small>_*pm me*_</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even weirder than the egg laying fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
Click to expand...

The internet is a strange place Jenn.


----------



## Rockman!

The egg laying fetish that lays eggs?


----------



## Zex

#Garrett said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screw Pikachu.  We need Nidoking  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...Nidoqueen plz
Click to expand...

Mr. Mime. Duh. Have you seen his ass?


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> <small><small><small>_*pm me*_</small></small></small>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is even weirder than the egg laying fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The internet is a strange place Jenn.
Click to expand...

An egg laying fetish?

wat


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<small><small><small>_*pm me*_</small></small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> This is even weirder than the egg laying fetish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The internet is a strange place Jenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An egg laying fetish?
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

I'll show you in PM later.  :X


----------



## Micah

I leave for an hour and _THIS_ happens! :O


----------



## Zex

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I leave for an hour and _THIS_ happens! :O


This is a usual conversation.


----------



## Pear

I can say with 89% certainty that the past 5 pages have taken an total of 3 years off my life.


----------



## merinda!

Placebo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Dinosaur Comics.</div>
> Your hair is like woah. (Y)
> Is that meat? O:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> You pretty pretty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k</div>
> You're extremely pretty and nice glasses too.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your 34</div>
> Looking good. )
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like your hair, your necklace, I like your sea green bath towels and just your face in general.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me and my vampire puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Aww, cute dog.
> 
> And guys, lol at the Pikachu surprise sex shiz.
> @Tye, _Andrew_ is there for a reason, DX
> Even Jakes' starting raping Pikachus now.


)


----------



## Pear

-mez said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Dinosaur Comics.</div>
> Your hair is like woah. (Y)
> Is that meat? O:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> You pretty pretty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k</div>
> You're extremely pretty and nice glasses too.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your 34</div>
> Looking good. )
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like your hair, your necklace, I like your sea green bath towels and just your face in general.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me and my vampire puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Aww, cute dog.
> 
> And guys, lol at the Pikachu surprise sex shiz.
> @Tye, _Andrew_ is there for a reason, DX
> Even Jakes' starting raping Pikachus now.
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Everyone who's posted except me. XD


----------



## merinda!

Pear said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Dinosaur Comics.</div>
> Your hair is like woah. (Y)
> Is that meat? O:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> You pretty pretty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k</div>
> You're extremely pretty and nice glasses too.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your 34</div>
> Looking good. )
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like your hair, your necklace, I like your sea green bath towels and just your face in general.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me and my vampire puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Aww, cute dog.
> 
> And guys, lol at the Pikachu surprise sex shiz.
> @Tye, _Andrew_ is there for a reason, DX
> Even Jakes' starting raping Pikachus now.
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone who's posted except me. XD
Click to expand...

I commented yours a while back, when you posted the NYE one.
)


----------



## Erica

-mez said:
			
		

> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Dinosaur Comics.</div>
> Your hair is like woah. (Y)
> Is that meat? O:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> You pretty pretty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k</div>
> You're extremely pretty and nice glasses too.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your 34</div>
> Looking good. )
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like your hair, your necklace, I like your sea green bath towels and just your face in general.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me and my vampire puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Aww, cute dog.
> 
> And guys, lol at the Pikachu surprise sex shiz.
> @Tye, _Andrew_ is there for a reason, DX
> Even Jakes' starting raping Pikachus now.
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Gaahh. Lol my towels are nice.


----------



## merinda!

Erica said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Me with Dinosaur Comics.</div>
> Your hair is like woah. (Y)
> Is that meat? O:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Riirii* wanted me to post a picture of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> You pretty pretty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">crash can u replace my pic on the first pageeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k</div>
> You're extremely pretty and nice glasses too.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your 34</div>
> Looking good. )
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Gahhh. 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like your hair, your necklace, I like your sea green bath towels and just your face in general.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Me and my vampire puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Aww, cute dog.
> 
> And guys, lol at the Pikachu surprise sex shiz.
> @Tye, _Andrew_ is there for a reason, DX
> Even Jakes' starting raping Pikachus now.
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gaahh. Lol my towels are nice.
Click to expand...

Better than my maroon ones.


----------



## AndyB

It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">fggt</div>


ANDY IS EATING BABIES


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">fggt</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY IS EATING BABIES
Click to expand...

Wrong, chocolate cake.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Apprently Connor put a picture of himself up here, so yea
Idk where it is and dont wanna trawl through 100 pages,
Im just reserving this spot for my piccy


----------



## merinda!

AndyB said:
			
		

> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That's massive.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">fggt</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY IS EATING BABIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, chocolate cake.
Click to expand...

You don't go around posting pictures of yourself eating chocolate cake and not sharing.

That's just wrong.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">fggt</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ANDY IS EATING BABIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong, chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't go around posting pictures of yourself eating chocolate cake and not sharing.
> 
> That's just wrong.
Click to expand...

What Coffeebean said.
I want cake....with the triple choco ice cream i have downstairs


----------



## AndyB

-mez said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's massive.
Click to expand...

. . . ;D


Anyway... too bad, you can't have it.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . ;D
> 
> 
> Anyway... too bad, you can't have it.
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . ;D
> 
> 
> Anyway... too bad, you can't have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

Om... nom... a-nomnomnom


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's after midnight and I'm hungry ok?!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's massive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . . . ;D
> 
> 
> Anyway... too bad, you can't have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Om... nom... a-nomnomnom
Click to expand...

D: No Fair
-wrestles to get cake-


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> . . . ;D
> 
> 
> Anyway... too bad, you can't have it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Om... nom... a-nomnomnom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D: No Fair
> -wrestles to get cake-
Click to expand...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Om... nom... a-nomnomnom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D: No Fair
> -wrestles to get cake-
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Om... nom... a-nomnomnom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D: No Fair
> -wrestles to get cake-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> D: No Fair
> -wrestles to get cake-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> but i like cake D:
> awww well,
> I got triple choco ice cream :3 and a Gatuex in the fridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Go eat that... fatty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.*
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
Click to expand...

<3


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Go eat that... fatty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.*
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
Click to expand...

I know eh?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> but i like cake D:
> awww well,
> I got triple choco ice cream :3 and a Gatuex in the fridge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. Go eat that... fatty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
Click to expand...

Ok sorry
Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Gnome

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Go eat that... fatty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

YOU LOOK JUST LIKE APEGIRL.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Gnome said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU LOOK JUST LIKE APEGIRL.
Click to expand...

Lol i know :3


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU LOOK JUST LIKE APEGIRL.
Click to expand...

INB4ITIS


----------



## Pear

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Go eat that... fatty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You're a girl? 0_0


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU LOOK JUST LIKE APEGIRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i know :3
Click to expand...

Conspiracy!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU LOOK JUST LIKE APEGIRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i know :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conspiracy!
Click to expand...

e.O?
And yeah, This account was given to me by Connor, its a long story posted 100 times on TBT xD Think Jake.


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LOOK JUST LIKE APEGIRL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol i know :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conspiracy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> e.O?
> And yeah, This account was given to me by Connor, its a long story posted 100 times on TBT xD Think Jake.
Click to expand...

I have no idea who either of those people are.


----------



## ATWA

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Go eat that... fatty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Why do I have a feeling that isn't even you? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

ATWA said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok sorry
> Heres a piccy from.....lol about a month ago (edited to B&W)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Yuki</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that isn't even you? Maybe it's just me.
Click to expand...

Its you lol, im sure thats me or my camera tells me lies....
Damn thing cost me


----------



## merinda!

God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
*<big>>:I</big>*
Thanks alot Andy.


----------



## AndyB

-mez said:
			
		

> God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
> *<big>>:I</big>*
> Thanks alot Andy.


=) You're welcome.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
> *<big>>:I</big>*
> Thanks alot Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> =) You're welcome.
Click to expand...

Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
Lol thx andy xD


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
> *<big>>:I</big>*
> Thanks alot Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> =) You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
> Lol thx andy xD
Click to expand...

Ha ha. A-haha


----------



## Kanye Omari West

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><big><big><big><big><big><big>>:|</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> 100 pounds is fat? (im 5"8 as well)
> Wow, lol im borderline Anorexic accoring to my BMI index,
> And i eat like i'm fat D:
> Literally, in class a fat girl asked how i kept thin and i told her:
> Eat loads, do nothing and play computer games, all i have ever done
> And thats a fact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Blahblahblah... seriously, we don't need to hear all these things you pour out.*
> Anyway... back to cake for me.
> And pictures for the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know eh?
Click to expand...

that's my spy brother ;'D


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
> *<big>>:I</big>*
> Thanks alot Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> =) You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
> Lol thx andy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. A-haha
Click to expand...

Lol randomly im laughing to.
I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
(my dad just told me off and let me have it)


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
> *<big>>:I</big>*
> Thanks alot Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> =) You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
> Lol thx andy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. A-haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol randomly im laughing to.
> I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
> (my dad just told me off and let me have it)
Click to expand...

You'll um... get... something.
Oh whatever, keep eating.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big>>:I</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
> Lol thx andy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. A-haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol randomly im laughing to.
> I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
> (my dad just told me off and let me have it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll um... get... something.
> Oh whatever, keep eating.
Click to expand...

AIDS


----------



## merinda!

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God, now I feel like chocolate cake, even though I haven't had anything for breakfast yet.
> *<big>>:I</big>*
> Thanks alot Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> =) You're welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
> Lol thx andy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. A-haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol randomly im laughing to.
> I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
> (my dad just told me off and let me have it)
Click to expand...

Cool beans.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big>>:I</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i just got busted trying to sneak some Choco ice cream and cake into my room
> Lol thx andy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. A-haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol randomly im laughing to.
> I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
> (my dad just told me off and let me have it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll um... get... something.
> Oh whatever, keep eating.
Click to expand...

Lol ok message taken,
I'll leave you be...Im guessing thats what you want.
Lol


----------



## AndyB

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big>>:I</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha. A-haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol randomly im laughing to.
> I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
> (my dad just told me off and let me have it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll um... get... something.
> Oh whatever, keep eating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok message taken,
> I'll leave you be...Im guessing thats what you want.
> Lol
Click to expand...

I finished my cake.. and I want more.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

AndyB said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep*<big>>:I</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> Lol randomly im laughing to.
> I shouldnt be coz im currently eating cake as well xD
> (my dad just told me off and let me have it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll um... get... something.
> Oh whatever, keep eating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol ok message taken,
> I'll leave you be...Im guessing thats what you want.
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I finished my cake.. and I want more.
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.


=D


----------



## Ryusaki

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.


You must like cake a lot.


----------



## coffeebean!

web master said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
Click to expand...

It's not that, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
Click to expand...

It was good. Had a big thick layer of fatty chocolateness.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was good. Had a big thick layer of fatty chocolateness.
Click to expand...

I hope you get ass *censored.3.0*ed by a horse.


----------



## -Aaron

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was good. Had a big thick layer of fatty chocolateness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get ass *censored.3.0*ed by a horse.
Click to expand...

I know you hope that. Sadly, wont be me that that happens to.

@Aaron <3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

it looks like poop and poo-ey blood dripping


----------



## coffeebean!

Aaron, I honestly truly hope you die.
I'm not going to say how though, wouldn't want to ruin the surprise ;3


----------



## Kanye Omari West

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aaron, I honestly truly hope you die.
> I'm not going to say how though, wouldn't want to ruin the surprise ;3


we'll all die soon, doesn't matter when you really say it though


----------



## Ryusaki

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
Click to expand...

Ohh sorry i was not looking at the previous post's.


----------



## merinda!

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Is that cheese? baetween the layers of fattiness?


----------



## -Aaron

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aaron, I honestly truly hope you die.
> I'm not going to say how though, wouldn't want to ruin the surprise ;3


----------



## Erica

I don't even like cake. >:T


----------



## Ryusaki

AleZ said:
			
		

> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want cake now. *censored.3.0* all of you.
> 
> 
> 
> You must like cake a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks like poop and poo-ey blood dripping
Click to expand...

Thankfully i took a pic of some i had yesterday.


----------



## merinda!

web master said:
			
		

> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> It's not, it's just that they won't *censored.3.0*ing stop talking about chocolate cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks like poop and poo-ey blood dripping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully i took a pic of some i had yesterday.
Click to expand...

That looks like melted cow turd.
On a piece of dry crusty dog poo.

OOH Yummy.
^_^


----------



## Ryusaki

-mez said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it looks like poop and poo-ey blood dripping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully i took a pic of some i had yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like melted cow turd.
> On a piece of dry crusty dog poo.
> 
> OOH Yummy.
> ^_^
Click to expand...

I did eat this know i feel like vomiting it up lol.


----------



## merinda!

web master said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AleZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxygen Graffiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks like poop and poo-ey blood dripping
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully i took a pic of some i had yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like melted cow turd.
> On a piece of dry crusty dog poo.
> 
> OOH Yummy.
> ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did eat this know i feel like vomiting it up lol.
Click to expand...

You bulimic.
Waiii.. I thought the is was a Picture Thread for pictures of people, not cakes.


----------



## -Aaron

*high fives -mez,*


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

All theese pics make me hungry again,
NOW I WANT MORE CAKE D:


----------



## Ciaran

I had cookie dough ice cream earlier <3


----------



## muffun

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> All theese pics make me hungry again,
> NOW I WANT MORE CAKE D:


THE CAKE IS A LIE


----------



## merinda!

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> *high fives -mez,*


-mez, high fives back.


----------



## coffeebean!

I'm eating chocolate frosting straight.
Because I'm too lazy to make cake and you guys are all bastereds ;~;


----------



## AndyB

Muffun said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All theese pics make me hungry again,
> NOW I WANT MORE CAKE D:
> 
> 
> 
> THE CAKE IS A LIE
Click to expand...

No, just no!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Muffun said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All theese pics make me hungry again,
> NOW I WANT MORE CAKE D:
> 
> 
> 
> THE CAKE IS A LIE
Click to expand...

D: NO WAI


----------



## Micah

There is such thing as Acre B-3. <_<


----------



## muffun

i r lady gaga lololololol

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Why does my face look strange...


----------



## Ryusaki

Ciaran said:
			
		

> I had cookie dough ice cream earlier <3


Ban and Jerry's?
I had the fudge Browne this morning.


----------



## AndyB

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> There is such thing as Acre B-3. <_<


Not to these newcomers ;~;
And try explaining the cafes to them


----------



## coffeebean!

Muffun said:
			
		

> i r lady gaga lololololol
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Why does my face look strange...


I lol'd


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i r lady gaga lololololol
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Why does my face look strange...
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
Click to expand...

Same xD


----------



## Erica

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i r lady gaga lololololol
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Why does my face look strange...
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same xD
Click to expand...

This^


----------



## Megamannt125

Yuki, why are you pretending to be Adri?
I'm telling her. <.<


----------



## AndyB

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yuki, why are you pretending to be Adri?
> I'm telling her. <.<


So that WAS her? tsk tsk...naughty indeed.


----------



## merinda!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki, why are you pretending to be Adri?
> I'm telling her. <.<
> 
> 
> 
> So that WAS her? tsk tsk...naughty indeed.
Click to expand...

Who's Adri?
What?


----------



## Megamannt125

-mez said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki, why are you pretending to be Adri?
> I'm telling her. <.<
> 
> 
> 
> So that WAS her? tsk tsk...naughty indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Adri?
> What?
Click to expand...

Someone me and Yuki know, and most of TBT know since I used to talk about her alot.


----------



## merinda!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuki, why are you pretending to be Adri?
> I'm telling her. <.<
> 
> 
> 
> So that WAS her? tsk tsk...naughty indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's Adri?
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone me and Yuki know, and most of TBT know since I used to talk about her alot.
Click to expand...

k.


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Yuki, why are you pretending to be Adri?
> I'm telling her. <.<


I don't hear any "Ooh, ooh, Eee, eee"s


----------



## Erica

Crash you didn't put me up. >:T


----------



## Thunder

Erica said:
			
		

> Crash you didn't put me up. >:T


PM me the code for it, and i'll add it when i'm not feeling lazy or full of punch :T


----------



## Erica

I dun wanna pm it. :T

But fine.


----------



## merinda!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash you didn't put me up. >:T
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the code for it, and i'll add it when i'm not feeling lazy or full of punch :T
Click to expand...

You never update this.
Unless someone tells you to.


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash you didn't put me up. >:T
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the code for it, and i'll add it when i'm not feeling lazy or full of punch :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never update this.
> Unless someone tells you to.
Click to expand...

Yeah i know :L I had John give me all the pictures, but he stopped >:l


----------



## merinda!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash you didn't put me up. >:T
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the code for it, and i'll add it when i'm not feeling lazy or full of punch :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never update this.
> Unless someone tells you to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i know :L I had John give me all the pictures, but he stopped >:l
Click to expand...

I'll probs do it.


----------



## Micah

Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash you didn't put me up. >:T
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the code for it, and i'll add it when i'm not feeling lazy or full of punch :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You never update this.
> Unless someone tells you to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i know :L I had John give me all the pictures, but he stopped >:l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll probs do it.
Click to expand...

Yay.


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD


Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.
Click to expand...

ohshi-


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohshi-
Click to expand...

>:|

Seriously?
Is it the hair?
I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohshi-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> Seriously?
> Is it there hair?
> I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.
Click to expand...

Hm... *goes to look up a comparison pic*


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohshi-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> Seriously?
> Is it there hair?
> I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm... *goes to look up a comparison pic*
Click to expand...

Is it the face shape?
I can change the face shape.

*holds up giant knife* o.o


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohshi-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> Seriously?
> Is it there hair?
> I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.
Click to expand...

It's the eyes.

If you cut them out then you won't look like her.


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn reminds me of Lady GaGa a little bit. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Take that back or I'll haunt you in your nightmares.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohshi-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> Seriously?
> Is it there hair?
> I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the eyes.
> 
> If you cut them out then you won't look like her.
Click to expand...

I lol'd

You can't even-

i c wat u did thar


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ohshi-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >:|
> 
> Seriously?
> Is it there hair?
> I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the eyes.
> 
> If you cut them out then you won't look like her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> You can't even-
> 
> i c wat u did thar
Click to expand...

Well then obvious you didn't cut them out yet.


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >:|
> 
> Seriously?
> Is it there hair?
> I can change the hair. I can cut it all off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the eyes.
> 
> If you cut them out then you won't look like her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd
> 
> You can't even-
> 
> i c wat u did thar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then obvious you didn't cut them out yet.
Click to expand...

<3


----------



## Megamannt125

Can't be worse than Yuki saying I look like Fred. Seriously just wat.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Can't be worse than Yuki saying I look like Fred. Seriously just wat.


It's even.


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Couldn't find the pic of you in glasses.   (Ironic, no eyes in those shots)


----------



## coffeebean!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Erica

Hermaphrodite! xD


----------



## coffeebean!

Erica said:
			
		

> Hermaphrodite! xD


._.


----------



## -Aaron

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodite! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Oxygen Graffiti said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermaphrodite! xD
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

WAI U DO DIS


----------



## Erica

Lady Gaga = hermaphrodite.


----------



## merinda!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div></div>

Finally, this shiz is updated.
God, how time consuming.
@Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
@Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
@Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
@Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off. 
Just tell me.
And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken link.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Ewww, get rid of all of my pictures except the one with me and Andrew!! XD That's the only one I want to the first post. =p


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Ewww, get rid of all of my pictures except the one with me and Andrew!! XD That's the only one I want to the first post. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, But I like the pictures of you.
> 
> K.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Ewww, get rid of all of my pictures except the one with me and Andrew!! XD That's the only one I want to the first post. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, But I like the pictures of you.
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post better ones later, lol. Those ones were just me messing around. =p
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MOAR PIKARAEP!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =p
Click to expand...


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Ewww, get rid of all of my pictures except the one with me and Andrew!! XD That's the only one I want to the first post. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, But I like the pictures of you.
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post better ones later, lol. Those ones were just me messing around. =p
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MOAR PIKARAEP!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
> No more plush rape.
> And isn't _Andrew_ your boyfriend for a reason?
> Hehehhee
> 
> && do you want me to add the Pikachusurprisesexininthedark image to the list?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pear

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Ewww, get rid of all of my pictures except the one with me and Andrew!! XD That's the only one I want to the first post. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Remove the one where I'm just standing there. I just had my brother take a random picture and it looks awful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

/not emo

*cough*


----------



## coffeebean!

lol@numnuts


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lol@numnuts


Dammit the one time you come on :L

Life is just a way to torture life being so horrible.

And I am life.

Therefore I must torture myself.

T-T


----------



## Muh Pit

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lol@numnuts


----------



## Micah

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@numnuts
Click to expand...

I have one of those in the fridge! Thanks for reminding me. 

*goes off to eat cake*


----------



## Numner

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@numnuts
Click to expand...

eeew


----------



## Muh Pit

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@numnuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one of those in the fridge! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> *goes off to eat cake*
Click to expand...

Get me some.

Or I'll eat your children.


----------



## coffeebean!

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@numnuts
Click to expand...

Looks like dog *censored.2.0* :T


----------



## Micah

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@numnuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have one of those in the fridge! Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> *goes off to eat cake*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get me some.
> 
> Or I'll eat your children.
Click to expand...

Sorry, you'll have to wrestle my brother for the last one.


----------



## Muh Pit

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Muh Pit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@numnuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like dog *censored.2.0* :T
Click to expand...

Nou.


----------



## Yokie

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]About time.


----------



## Numner

/still not emo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Ewww, get rid of all of my pictures except the one with me and Andrew!! XD That's the only one I want to the first post. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, But I like the pictures of you.
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post better ones later, lol. Those ones were just me messing around. =p
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MOAR PIKARAEP!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
> No more plush rape.
> And isn't _Andrew_ your boyfriend for a reason?
> Hehehhee
> 
> && do you want me to add the Pikachusurprisesexininthedark image to the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he's my boyfriend, but I need _something_ to hold close to me at night since I can't sleep with him. ;-; I don't really *censored.3.0* Pikachu, I was joking, lol. <small>(Although I have humped it... XD)</small>
Click to expand...


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, But I like the pictures of you.
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post better ones later, lol. Those ones were just me messing around. =p
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MOAR PIKARAEP!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
> No more plush rape.
> And isn't _Andrew_ your boyfriend for a reason?
> Hehehhee
> 
> && do you want me to add the Pikachusurprisesexininthedark image to the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he's my boyfriend, but I need _something_ to hold close to me at night since I can't sleep with him. ;-; I don't really *censored.3.0* Pikachu, I was joking, lol. <small>(Although I have humped it... XD)</small>
Click to expand...

watwatawat


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Yay, thanks.


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> /not emo
> 
> *cough*


Lewl, you camera whore.
You have more pics than BB


----------



## Zex

Numner said:
			
		

> /still not emo
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


EMO!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, But I like the pictures of you.
> 
> K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll post better ones later, lol. Those ones were just me messing around. =p
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MOAR PIKARAEP!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
> No more plush rape.
> And isn't _Andrew_ your boyfriend for a reason?
> Hehehhee
> 
> && do you want me to add the Pikachusurprisesexininthedark image to the list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he's my boyfriend, but I need _something_ to hold close to me at night since I can't sleep with him. ;-; I don't really *censored.3.0* Pikachu, I was joking, lol. <small>(Although I have humped it... XD)</small>
Click to expand...

Too much *censored.3.0*ing info.

*Updated*


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rawr Kitty Cat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
lol dont worry bout putting this one in the spoiler thingy majig.
terrible quality cause its a webcam. lol


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rawr Kitty Cat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> lol dont worry bout putting this one in the spoiler thingy majig.
> terrible quality cause its a webcam. lol


Is that a real cat?
O;
You look gorgeous even in bad quality photos.


----------



## kalinn

-mez said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rawr Kitty Cat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> lol dont worry bout putting this one in the spoiler thingy majig.
> terrible quality cause its a webcam. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a real cat?
> O;
> You look gorgeous even in bad quality photos.
Click to expand...

lol yes its a real cat xD 
haha and thanks


----------



## Erica

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sam.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> Finally, this shiz is updated.
> God, how time consuming.
> @Pyro/Yuki, I kept pics of you/Connor, so yeah.
> @Tye the photo of you and _Andrew is filed under your spoiler._
> @Perry&Jack, there's one of you two, but it's filed in Jacks spoiler.
> @Everyone, if you want me to add/delete/edit some of the photos, I'd be happy to get them off.
> Just tell me.
> And, if you don't see your picture there is because it was either deleted or broken ]Nunununu. Remove the huge pic. The others are ok to be there.


----------



## Numner

Zexion said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /still not emo
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> EMO!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND MY PAYNE.

HE IS AWESOME.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

While over my cousins house for new year I took a picture of myself with her camera (explaining the nasty pink walls)  :X  :X  since I lost my DSi SD card... It's gotta be somewhere.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

#Garrett said:
			
		

> While over my cousins house for new year I took a picture of myself with her camera (explaining the nasty pink walls)  :X  :X  since I lost my DSi SD card... It's gotta be somewhere.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Do you want me to add that picture to the list?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

-mez said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While over my cousins house for new year I took a picture of myself with her camera (explaining the nasty pink walls)  :X  :X  since I lost my DSi SD card... It's gotta be somewhere.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want me to add that picture to the list?
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Vooloo

Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Miku said:
			
		

> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Do you me to add that to list


----------



## Vooloo

-mez said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Do you me to add that to list
Click to expand...


----------



## Zex

Miku said:
			
		

> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Druggie!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Vooloo

Zexion said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Druggie!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

DDD:


----------



## Zex

Miku said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Druggie!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
Click to expand...

DONT SNIFF LEMONADE! 

NOT COOL!

YOU CAN DIE!

OR EVEN WORSE, GO TO JAIL!


----------



## Vooloo

Zexion said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Druggie!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT SNIFF LEMONADE!
> 
> NOT COOL!
> 
> YOU CAN DIE!
> 
> OR EVEN WORSE, GO TO JAIL!
Click to expand...

DDDDDX

But I took this about three weeks ago. XD


----------



## Zex

Miku said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lul. Bad quality. I'm sniffin' a lemonade bottle. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Druggie!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT SNIFF LEMONADE!
> 
> NOT COOL!
> 
> YOU CAN DIE!
> 
> OR EVEN WORSE, GO TO JAIL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDDDDX
> 
> But I took this about three weeks ago. XD
Click to expand...

YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!

YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!

YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!

GO AWAY DRUGGIE!


----------



## coffeebean!

Hai guize
drugs r kewl
i ben on dem for 4 yers nao, nd luk hao sane i am!!! @3@


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DDD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DONT SNIFF LEMONADE!
> 
> NOT COOL!
> 
> YOU CAN DIE!
> 
> OR EVEN WORSE, GO TO JAIL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDDDDX
> 
> But I took this about three weeks ago. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!
> 
> GO AWAY DRUGGIE!
Click to expand...

Sniffing pop is worse.


----------



## Zex

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DONT SNIFF LEMONADE!
> 
> NOT COOL!
> 
> YOU CAN DIE!
> 
> OR EVEN WORSE, GO TO JAIL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DDDDDX
> 
> But I took this about three weeks ago. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!
> 
> GO AWAY DRUGGIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
Click to expand...

 fftopic: 

How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DDDDDX
> 
> But I took this about three weeks ago. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!
> 
> GO AWAY DRUGGIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
Click to expand...

But Mikuru is one word/name altogether Miku is just part of it. o:


----------



## Vooloo

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DDDDDX
> 
> But I took this about three weeks ago. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!
> 
> GO AWAY DRUGGIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
Click to expand...

Only like two active people. XD


----------



## Zex

Miku said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!
> 
> GO AWAY DRUGGIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only like two active people. XD
Click to expand...

3.

You, HatsuMiku, and Mikuru.

@Mikuru - Its still confusing!


----------



## Mimsie

Miku said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR BRAIN CELLS ARE ALL DEAD NOW!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO TYPE!
> 
> YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO WALK!
> 
> GO AWAY DRUGGIE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only like two active people. XD
Click to expand...

Yussiree.


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only like two active people. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.
> 
> You, HatsuMiku, and Mikuru.
> 
> @Mikuru - Its still confusing!
Click to expand...

& Hatusumiku and Miku are the same person, name change :<


----------



## Vooloo

Zexion said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sniffing pop is worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only like two active people. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.
> 
> You, HatsuMiku, and Mikuru.
> 
> @Mikuru - Its still confusing!
Click to expand...

Wat?

I used to be Hatsumiku. o-o


----------



## merinda!

Zex, got owned.

Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
olololol.


----------



## Zex

Miku said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> How many pepole have "Miku" in their name on this dang site?! olo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only like two active people. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.
> 
> You, HatsuMiku, and Mikuru.
> 
> @Mikuru - Its still confusing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat?
> 
> I used to be Hatsumiku. o-o
Click to expand...

No... Way......


It all makes sense now.


----------



## Vooloo

Zexion said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Only like two active people. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 3.
> 
> You, HatsuMiku, and Mikuru.
> 
> @Mikuru - Its still confusing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wat?
> 
> I used to be Hatsumiku. o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No... Way......
> 
> 
> It all makes sense now.
Click to expand...

>_(\


----------



## Mimsie

-mez said:
			
		

> Zex, got owned.
> 
> Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
> olololol.


OMG ololol
ZEX
ZEXXXXX

I like to have Zex. 8D


----------



## Zex

-mez said:
			
		

> Zex, got owned.
> 
> Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
> olololol.


Thats the point nowadays.

It used to be because of KH but now i'm over that. Now its because everyone calls me Zex and it brings joys to me.


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex, got owned.
> 
> Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
> olololol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the point nowadays.
> 
> It used to be because of KH but now i'm over that. Now its because everyone calls me Zex and it brings joys to me.
Click to expand...

Zex is fun to say 8D


----------



## Zex

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex, got owned.
> 
> Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
> olololol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the point nowadays.
> 
> It used to be because of KH but now i'm over that. Now its because everyone calls me Zex and it brings joys to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zex is fun to say 8D
Click to expand...

And fun to have!


----------



## Vooloo

You know, now that I look back at my pic, it looks like I'm sniffing some kind of leek. >_>


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex, got owned.
> 
> Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
> olololol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the point nowadays.
> 
> It used to be because of KH but now i'm over that. Now its because everyone calls me Zex and it brings joys to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zex is fun to say 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And fun to have!
Click to expand...

Can I have you? 
I'll pay 5 cents.


----------



## Zex

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zex, got owned.
> 
> Sounds like I'm saying sex with a French accent
> olololol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the point nowadays.
> 
> It used to be because of KH but now i'm over that. Now its because everyone calls me Zex and it brings joys to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zex is fun to say 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And fun to have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have you?
> I'll pay 5 cents.
Click to expand...

No thanks I only do that with my father. /jk


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Zex is fun to say 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And fun to have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have you?
> I'll pay 5 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks I only do that with my father. /jk
Click to expand...

HOW MUCH DID HE BUY YOU FOR?
I'LL OFFER MORE!~


----------



## Zex

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And fun to have!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can I have you?
> I'll pay 5 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks I only do that with my father. /jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW MUCH DID HE BUY YOU FOR?
> I'LL OFFER MORE!~
Click to expand...

He bought me with 5 seconds of work about 9-10 months before I arrived on this planet. /jk once again.


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have you?
> I'll pay 5 cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks I only do that with my father. /jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW MUCH DID HE BUY YOU FOR?
> I'LL OFFER MORE!~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bought me with 5 seconds of work about 9-10 months before I arrived on this planet. /jk once again.
Click to expand...

He bought you with Zex?


----------



## Zex

Mikuru said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks I only do that with my father. /jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW MUCH DID HE BUY YOU FOR?
> I'LL OFFER MORE!~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bought me with 5 seconds of work about 9-10 months before I arrived on this planet. /jk once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bought you with Zex?
Click to expand...

Yep.

He bought me with Zex.


----------



## Mimsie

Zexion said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MUCH DID HE BUY YOU FOR?
> I'LL OFFER MORE!~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bought me with 5 seconds of work about 9-10 months before I arrived on this planet. /jk once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He bought you with Zex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> He bought me with Zex.
Click to expand...

He bought Zex with Zex.
Clever man.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

I get bored.


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> I get bored.


Happens :T


----------



## merinda!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I get bored.


Do you want that to be added to the list of images?

EDIT; *PRETTTY!*


----------



## coffeebean!

Oh my god Techni, your eyes *-*


----------



## sarahbear

Sure, mez.
Oh my, God, Coffee. Your FACE. XD


----------



## coffeebean!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Sure, mez.
> Oh my, God, Coffee. Your FACE. XD


XD

No, they're beautiful
like omg <3


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, mez.
> Oh my, God, Coffee. Your FACE. XD
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> No, they're beautiful
> like omg <3
Click to expand...

Well thank you. xP


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> I get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens :T
Click to expand...

I MISS YOU.


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> I get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I MISS YOU.
Click to expand...

I miss me too D:


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> I get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I MISS YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss me too D:
Click to expand...

What the?! </3 Rofl.


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> I get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> Happens :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I MISS YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss me too D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the?! </3 Rofl.
Click to expand...

Nuuu, i miss you too :3


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I MISS YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I miss me too D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the?! </3 Rofl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuuu, i miss you too :3
Click to expand...

You better! :]


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I miss me too D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the?! </3 Rofl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuuu, i miss you too :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better! :]
Click to expand...

Hehe, i've had a shortage of popcorn lately


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> What the?! </3 Rofl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nuuu, i miss you too :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You better! :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, i've had a shortage of popcorn lately
Click to expand...

ROFL.
We need to continue our villainous popcorn steals.


----------



## SamXX

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

sam. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


----------



## Muh Pit

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I lol'd.


----------



## SamXX

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd.
Click to expand...

Why thank you.


----------



## Jake

This is sad. I finally get on the first page and it says;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Posted Image</div>
Upsetting...
I want my actual sexiness on that fornt page.


----------



## SamXX

Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.


And me.
And it isn't: Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX. In my order it is ACROX, Anna. Then me (I don't want to put myself first and sound too cocky)


----------



## SamXX

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me.
Click to expand...

Aren't you a guy?


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you a guy?
Click to expand...

Ya-Ha


----------



## SamXX

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me.
> And it isn't: Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX. In my order it is ACROX, Anna. Then me (I don't want to put myself first and sound too cocky)
Click to expand...

Anna's hot but I'm like too friendly with her to call her hot 

But her friend, Chloe, is hottttttttt (She used to come on here).

I talk to them both on MSN so let's hope Anna doesn't read this or Chloe'll try rape me through webcam.


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me.
> And it isn't: Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX. In my order it is ACROX, Anna. Then me (I don't want to put myself first and sound too cocky)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anna's hot but I'm like too friendly with her to call her hot
> 
> But her friend, Chloe, is hottttttttt (She used to come on here).
> 
> I talk to them both on MSN so let's hope Anna doesn't read this or Chloe'll try rape me through webcam.
Click to expand...

*Jake  wants*

I only say Anna is a sexy kitten. Because she has awesome glassed. Like my PedoGlasses.


----------



## Anna

lol..


----------



## FITZEH

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.


Yeah. Stunning : D


----------



## Numner

I'm scared to call anyone hot .-.


----------



## Gnome

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me.
> And it isn't: Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX. In my order it is ACROX, Anna. Then me (I don't want to put myself first and sound too cocky)
Click to expand...

Aren't you a guy?


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> I'm scared to call anyone hot .-.


Er why?


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared to call anyone hot .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Er why?
Click to expand...

idk

But Anna is <3


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared to call anyone hot .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Er why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk
> 
> But Anna is <3
Click to expand...

There we go ^.-

And by the way, do you really not have a belly button? o0;


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared to call anyone hot .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Er why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk
> 
> But Anna is <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There we go ^.-
> 
> And by the way, do you really not have a belly button? o0;
Click to expand...

I never understood what was wrong with not having one .-.


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared to call anyone hot .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Er why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk
> 
> But Anna is <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There we go ^.-
> 
> And by the way, do you really not have a belly button? o0;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood what was wrong with not having one .-.
Click to expand...

So it's for real?

I thought you where joking :/


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> idk
> 
> But Anna is <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There we go ^.-
> 
> And by the way, do you really not have a belly button? o0;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood what was wrong with not having one .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's for real?
> 
> I thought you where joking :/
Click to expand...

Do I joke?

:l


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> There we go ^.-
> 
> And by the way, do you really not have a belly button? o0;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never understood what was wrong with not having one .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's for real?
> 
> I thought you where joking :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I joke?
> 
> :l
Click to expand...

Yes.

Ok now I'm confused, bellybutton or not?


----------



## Josh

Nah, Numner has a bellybutton.


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood what was wrong with not having one .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So it's for real?
> 
> I thought you where joking :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I joke?
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Ok now I'm confused, bellybutton or not?
Click to expand...

not.


----------



## Ricano

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nah, Numner has a bellybutton.


Oh you've seen?


----------



## Gnome

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you a guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya-Ha
Click to expand...

All of those are girls.


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So it's for real?
> 
> I thought you where joking :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I joke?
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Ok now I'm confused, bellybutton or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not.
Click to expand...

I want proof!
Take a picture of your no belly button and write a not on paper or whatever saying "Hey SAMwich" next to it.

I've never heard of not having a belly button before.


----------



## Josh

Rianco said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Numner has a bellybutton.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you've seen?
Click to expand...

Eh.. : P.


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Do I joke?
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Ok now I'm confused, bellybutton or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want proof!
> Take a picture of your no belly button and write a not on paper or whatever saying "Hey SAMwich" next to it.
> 
> I've never heard of not having a belly button before.
Click to expand...

wat

There is a picture xD


----------



## Ricano

It's obvious you edited it somehow lopl


----------



## FITZEH

I'll post my pic soon.


----------



## Numner

Rianco said:
			
		

> It's obvious you edited it somehow lopl


lol :L

People believed it xD


Don't call me stupid xD

Rianco declared smarted TBTer


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you edited it somehow lopl
> 
> 
> 
> lol :L
> 
> People believed it xD
> 
> 
> Don't call me stupid xD
> 
> Rianco declared smarted TBTer
Click to expand...

What about me? I led to this conclusion, I never believed you


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious you edited it somehow lopl
> 
> 
> 
> lol :L
> 
> People believed it xD
> 
> 
> Don't call me stupid xD
> 
> Rianco declared smarted TBTer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about me? I led to this conclusion, I never believed you
Click to expand...

You were incredibly hesitant xD


----------



## Joe

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.


no thats me.


----------



## FITZEH

Joe said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thats me.
Click to expand...

Nice pic of you joe ; D

I is growing my hair now : D


----------



## Joe

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic of you joe ; D
> 
> I is growing my hair now : D
Click to expand...

like it used to be? mully. ;D


----------



## FITZEH

Joe said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic of you joe ; D
> 
> I is growing my hair now : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like it used to be? mully. ;D
Click to expand...

No longer : D

People used to pull that so i got a haircut : P


----------



## Anna

colm post a pic of your brother on here :L


----------



## Joe

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no thats me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic of you joe ; D
> 
> I is growing my hair now : D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like it used to be? mully. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No longer : D
> 
> People used to pull that so i got a haircut : P
Click to expand...

oohh nice!
my hair is a mess, i need a cut. o.o

Fap fappety Fap.


----------



## FITZEH

Anna said:
			
		

> colm post a pic of your brother on here :L


whitch one?

Very nice Joe eh


----------



## Anna

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colm post a pic of your brother on here :L
> 
> 
> 
> whitch one?
> 
> Very nice Joe eh
Click to expand...

fitzy


----------



## FITZEH

Anna said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colm post a pic of your brother on here :L
> 
> 
> 
> whitch one?
> 
> Very nice Joe eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fitzy
Click to expand...

You would like that eh? lol


----------



## Joe

ive seen fitzy
: D


----------



## Anna

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colm post a pic of your brother on here :L
> 
> 
> 
> whitch one?
> 
> Very nice Joe eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fitzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like that eh? lol
Click to expand...

yes :L i have seen him before but ciaran is curious also


----------



## FITZEH

Joe said:
			
		

> ive seen fitzy
> : D


That's b/c he goes to our school. STALKERS. I'll tell him to sign in now and ask him


----------



## Anna

yey


----------



## SamXX

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen fitzy
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> That's b/c he goes to our school. STALKERS. I'll tell him to sign in now and ask him
Click to expand...

Wait what, Fitzy's your brother?


----------



## Anna

SAMwich said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen fitzy
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> That's b/c he goes to our school. STALKERS. I'll tell him to sign in now and ask him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what, Fitzy's your brother?
Click to expand...

shut up didn't you know :L


----------



## SamXX

Anna said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen fitzy
> : D
> 
> 
> 
> That's b/c he goes to our school. STALKERS. I'll tell him to sign in now and ask him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait what, Fitzy's your brother?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shut up didn't you know :L
Click to expand...

No..


----------



## Joe

i found a pic of fitzy, want me to post? xD


----------



## Anna

yeeeeh


----------



## FITZEH

PM first


----------



## SamXX

I've seen Colm but I don't think I've seen Fitzy.


----------



## Joe

kkkkkkkk.


----------



## Conor

I would upload a picture but the best one I can find was when I was in year 8 (in yr 10 now) + I'm in school uniform + I'm in school :/


----------



## FITZEH

upload it Conor


----------



## Marcus

I might upload but not sure :/


----------



## Conor

Marcus said:
			
		

> I might upload but not sure :/


Same.


----------



## Marcus

KazooieC said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might upload but not sure :/
> 
> 
> 
> Same.
Click to expand...

People will think I'm a rooster for sure lol  >_<


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might upload but not sure :/
> 
> 
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People will think I'm a rooster for sure lol  >_<
Click to expand...

People won't say anything, Master Crash clearly said no one should make fun of anyone by the way they look.

Anyways should I post a picture.. eh.. I'll see soon but not any time soon.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might upload but not sure :/
> 
> 
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People will think I'm a rooster for sure lol  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People won't say anything, Master Crash clearly said no one should make fun of anyone by the way they look.
> 
> Anyways should I post a picture.. eh.. I'll see soon but not any time soon.
Click to expand...

DOOO ETTT 

I wanna see who I've been talking to on MSN none stop for the past month


----------



## Josh

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might upload but not sure :/
> 
> 
> 
> Same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People will think I'm a rooster for sure lol  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People won't say anything, Master Crash clearly said no one should make fun of anyone by the way they look.
> 
> Anyways should I post a picture.. eh.. I'll see soon but not any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOOO ETTT
> 
> I wanna see who I've been talking to on MSN none stop for the past month
Click to expand...

Haha, I need to first get my sisters camera.
But like I said I might.


----------



## FITZEH

Noone will say anything Markus


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KazooieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> People will think I'm a rooster for sure lol  >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People won't say anything, Master Crash clearly said no one should make fun of anyone by the way they look.
> 
> Anyways should I post a picture.. eh.. I'll see soon but not any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOOO ETTT
> 
> I wanna see who I've been talking to on MSN none stop for the past month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I need to first get my sisters camera.
> But like I said I might.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm tempted do put one up of me with my big snowman right now, but dunno if I should


----------



## FITZEH

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> People won't say anything, Master Crash clearly said no one should make fun of anyone by the way they look.
> 
> Anyways should I post a picture.. eh.. I'll see soon but not any time soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DOOO ETTT
> 
> I wanna see who I've been talking to on MSN none stop for the past month
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I need to first get my sisters camera.
> But like I said I might.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm tempted do put one up of me with my big snowman right now, but dunno if I should
Click to expand...

Do. lol


----------



## Gnome

Anna said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colm post a pic of your brother on here :L
> 
> 
> 
> whitch one?
> 
> Very nice Joe eh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fitzy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would like that eh? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes :L i have seen him before but ciaran is curious also
Click to expand...

OOO OOO I've seen Ciaran.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

another pic just now ; )


----------



## Josh

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> another pic just now ; )


Ha, What happened to you : P.


----------



## Marcus

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, What happened to you : P.
Click to expand...

He missed a chance to catch a coelacantch lol.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, What happened to you : P.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He missed a chance to catch a coelacantch lol.
Click to expand...

That might be due to the fact I found out about the Miles Edgeworth Ace Attourney game. I had no idea about it


----------



## Megamannt125

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> another pic just now ; )


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

its me in 30 years


----------



## Ricano

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

I am rofl'ng
XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

You sir, deserve a medal.


----------



## Numner

Rianco said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rofl'ng
> XD
Click to expand...

I hate that video with a burning passion


----------



## Anna

Rianco said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rofl'ng
> XD
Click to expand...

i was thinking that!!


----------



## Ciaran

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

haha!! you read my mind!  xDD


----------



## Roxas

All of you are hawt. =p


----------



## Ricano

Anna said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another pic just now ; )
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/KmtzQCSh6xk' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am rofl'ng
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was thinking that!!
Click to expand...

Let us rofl at the similarities xD


----------



## Numner

BURN NUMA
BUUURN


----------



## Hal

Numner said:
			
		

> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN


*<big>IT BUURRRRRNNSS</big>*
<small>_Ill maybe post one soon_</small>


----------



## Elliot

Every girl is pretty (;


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN


NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!

http://www.youtube.com/v/IkhkuMjUuqk


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
Click to expand...

Why are you so hot Tye?


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/IkhkuMjUuqk
Click to expand...

Burn.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
Click to expand...

Because Andrew says so. ;D =P


----------



## Vooloo

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Every girl is pretty (;


Nah, I'm not.


----------



## Ciaran

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Andrew says so. ;D =P
Click to expand...

Youre really pushing your luck now...


----------



## Tyeforce

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Andrew says so. ;D =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre really pushing your luck now...
Click to expand...

You see the "=P"? It implies that I'm _joking_.


----------



## lilypad

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/IkhkuMjUuqk
Click to expand...

Once I saw someone mention the numa song, I knew you were going to post this


----------



## Tyeforce

lilypad said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/IkhkuMjUuqk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once I saw someone mention the numa song, I knew you were going to post this
Click to expand...

But of course! XD


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
Click to expand...

This ;D


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

/trice not emo


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ;D
Click to expand...

EW, GIRLS CAN'T SAY THAT I'M HOT!! THEY'RE ICKY!! D:<

=P

But seriously, do you really think I'm hot? I haven't had many people tell me... Unless you count the many YouTube comments. =p Well, I guess it doesn't matter either way, as long as my boyfriend thinks I am. =p


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EW, GIRLS CAN'T SAY THAT I'M HOT!! THEY'RE ICKY!! D:<
> 
> =P
> 
> But seriously, do you really think I'm hot? I haven't had many people tell me... Unless you count the many YouTube comments. =p Well, I guess it doesn't matter either way, as long as my boyfriend thinks I am. =p
Click to expand...

Yeah, I do think you're hot ^__^

But you're right, girls are ew. They have cooties 8D


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BURN NUMA
> BUUURN
> 
> 
> 
> NUMA WILL _NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EW, GIRLS CAN'T SAY THAT I'M HOT!! THEY'RE ICKY!! D:<
> 
> =P
> 
> But seriously, do you really think I'm hot? I haven't had many people tell me... Unless you count the many YouTube comments. =p Well, I guess it doesn't matter either way, as long as my boyfriend thinks I am. =p
Click to expand...

One post without andrew or boyfriend
googogogoogo


----------



## Vooloo

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EW, GIRLS CAN'T SAY THAT I'M HOT!! THEY'RE ICKY!! D:<
> 
> =P
> 
> But seriously, do you really think I'm hot? I haven't had many people tell me... Unless you count the many YouTube comments. =p Well, I guess it doesn't matter either way, as long as my boyfriend thinks I am. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One post without andrew or boyfriend
> googogogoogo
Click to expand...

Or future fiance. XD


----------



## Hal

TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?

On Topic:
Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_NEVER_ DIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you so hot Tye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EW, GIRLS CAN'T SAY THAT I'M HOT!! THEY'RE ICKY!! D:<
> 
> =P
> 
> But seriously, do you really think I'm hot? I haven't had many people tell me... Unless you count the many YouTube comments. =p Well, I guess it doesn't matter either way, as long as my boyfriend thinks I am. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One post without andrew or boyfriend
> googogogoogo
Click to expand...

Um...um...um...

I like Nintendo and Sonic! =D


----------



## Numner

Hal said:
			
		

> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.


I just rofled


----------



## Megamannt125

Hal said:
			
		

> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.


Wow, really, you didn't know that yet?


----------



## Tyeforce

Hal said:
			
		

> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.


I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
Click to expand...

Stop giving hints >:c










Oh mah gawd flashback to when that person got into your account .-.


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
Click to expand...

Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.


----------



## Gnome

ONE POST WITHOUT ANYTHING NINTENDO, SEGA, ANDREW, OR GAY RELATED.

GOGOGO


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:
			
		

> ONE POST WITHOUT ANYTHING NINTENDO, SEGA, ANDREW, OR GAY RELATED.
> 
> GOGOGO


ALL POSTS ON TOPIC

GOGOGO


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> ONE POST WITHOUT ANYTHING NINTENDO, SEGA, ANDREW, OR GAY RELATED.
> 
> GOGOGO


DON'T USE MY GOGOGOGO >:C

LEGGO MY GOGO MASTER


----------



## Megamannt125

Gnome said:
			
		

> ONE POST WITHOUT ANYTHING NINTENDO, SEGA, ANDREW, OR GAY RELATED.
> 
> GOGOGO


If he said something sony or microsoft related that was positive, i'd eat my shirt.


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.
Click to expand...

I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
Click to expand...

DAMMIT TELL HIM TO COME OUT >:C


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> ONE POST WITHOUT ANYTHING NINTENDO, SEGA, ANDREW, OR GAY RELATED.
> 
> GOGOGO


Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.

^_~


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMMIT TELL HIM TO COME OUT >:C
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE POST WITHOUT ANYTHING NINTENDO, SEGA, ANDREW, OR GAY RELATED.
> 
> GOGOGO
> 
> 
> 
> Vrei sa pleci dar nu ma, nu ma iei,
> Nu ma, nu ma iei, nu ma, nu ma, nu ma iei.
> Chipul tau si dragostea din tei,
> Mi-amintesc de ochii tai.
> 
> ^_~
Click to expand...

nonono


----------



## Micah

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
Click to expand...

_*Comatose*_  is confused


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TYE IS GAY!? WHAT?
> 
> On Topic:
> Yeah Thinking about It and Most Girls I do find very Attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe some people on here _still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comatose2009  is confused
Click to expand...

Why? lol


----------



## Hal

Well I thought He was when I say that Picture with Andrew But I just figured he was a friend but Hey I guess my second guess was Incorrect.


----------



## Micah

Because I am.

 :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_ obvious. XD But I want everyone to know, which is why I give so many obvious hints. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well have something that says "I'M GAY" in big bold letters somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comatose2009  is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? lol
Click to expand...

Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.

Well we don't want to relive that moment.

SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comatose2009  is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
Click to expand...

What?

It was just icing.


----------



## Micah

Hey guyz, look what I found!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to do something like that, perhaps put a picture of me and Andrew kissing in my signature or something (and watch people freak out XD), but then it would be too risky to go on TBT at home. (It wouldn't be good if Andrew's family saw... =p)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comatose2009  is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
Click to expand...

I'm always missing all the good stuff ._.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009  is confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always missing all the good stuff ._.
Click to expand...

He had some delicious icing in his mouth from the cake Andrew made him.


----------



## Gnome

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_Comatose2009  is confused
> 
> 
> 
> Why? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always missing all the good stuff ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had some delicious icing in his mouth from the cake Andrew made him.
Click to expand...

No he made it himself.
8D


----------



## Micah

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_Comatose2009
> 
> 
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always missing all the good stuff ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had some delicious icing in his mouth from the cake Andrew made him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he made it himself.
> 8D
Click to expand...

Oh my...

:X


----------



## Tyeforce

I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.

Anyway, I'm bored.







Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_Comatose2009
> 
> 
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always missing all the good stuff ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had some delicious icing in his mouth from the cake Andrew made him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he made it himself.
> 8D
Click to expand...

Who eats their own cake .-.


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p


A certain Hobo should know just ask him.


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep_still_ don't know, lol. I make it _very_Comatose2009  is confused
> 
> 
> 
> Why? lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tye were you aware of "the pictures" that had happened months ago.
> 
> Well we don't want to relive that moment.
> 
> SO MUCH WRONG CAN'T GO RIGHT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm always missing all the good stuff ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had some delicious icing in his mouth from the cake Andrew made him.
Click to expand...

I lol'd


----------



## Roxas

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Hey guyz, look what I found!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


...wat


----------



## Micah

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p


And I was half expecting a picture of the HOERS


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p


You look familiar....
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p


Pretty hare


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p


omg, so cute <3


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> And I was half expecting a picture of the HOERS
Click to expand...

THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME!!! I was going to bump my hoers thread yesterday, but I forgot!


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> And I was half expecting a picture of the HOERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME!!! I was going to bump my hoers thread yesterday, but I forgot!
Click to expand...

YOU *censored.5.0*

Don't go there!


----------



## Roxas

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> And I was half expecting a picture of the HOERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU FOR REMINDING ME!!! I was going to bump my hoers thread yesterday, but I forgot!
Click to expand...

;0


nuuuuuu


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> You look familiar....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

EVERYONE tells me that I look like L. XD Well, if I ever go cosplaying, I know who to go as. =p


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> You look familiar....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

Can someone explain to me the connection of Light and Kira?

I'm confused and too lazy to watch DN.


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> omg, so cute <3
Click to expand...

Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> You look familiar....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can someone explain to me the connection of Light and Kira?
> 
> I'm confused and too lazy to watch DN.
Click to expand...

They are one in the same.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know what happened while I was away, and I don't want to. .-.
> 
> Anyway, I'm bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it can go on the front page. I guess. =p
> 
> 
> 
> You look familiar....
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/mv4E9175EOY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can someone explain to me the connection of Light and Kira?
> 
> I'm confused and too lazy to watch DN.
Click to expand...

Light is kira.
Kira means killer.


----------



## ATWA

chuckle


----------



## Megamannt125

That's not L, that's Mikami.
http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
@Gnome, Light is Kira.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.


Thought so.

People just confuse me with the constant switch between names. And weird, I thought L was the good one. And now I understand that Kira is more of a title.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.


I agree. He does look like Mikami.


----------



## Roxas

Picture Thread<Gayness<Death Note.


It makes sense now.


----------



## Megamannt125

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> People just confuse me with the constant switch between names.
Click to expand...

Because there's more than one Kira.
Light is the first Kira.
Misa finds a Death Note and becomes the second Kira.
Light gives away his death note to save Misa and Higuchi gets it
Higuchi is caught by L and Light, and Light becomes Kira again
Then, Light thinks it's too dangerous for Misa to be the second Kira, so he instructs her to give her Death Note to Mikami, who becomes the Fourth Kira.
Then Light instructs Mikami to give several pages of the DN to Takada and make a fake notebook to trick Near, so Takada becomes the fifth Kira.



			
				Death Note Wiki said:
			
		

> Kira normally would refer to Light Yagami, however, the title of Kira can also be used to describe any human user of a Death Note. The title or entity of Kira is one of the two opposing forces in Death Note, the other being L.


----------



## Ciaran

Roxas said:
			
		

> Picture Thread<Gayness<Death Note.
> 
> 
> It makes sense now.


Picture thread is greater than gayness which is greater than death note.


You need to know what the math signs mean before you post with them.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> People just confuse me with the constant switch between names.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because there's more than one Kira.
> Light is the first Kira.
> Misa finds a Death Note and becomes the second Kira.
> Light gives away his death note to save Misa and Higuchi gets it
> Higuchi is caught by L and Light, and Light becomes Kira again
> Then, Light thinks it's too dangerous for Misa to be the second Kira, so he instructs her to give her Death Note to Mikami, who becomes the Fourth Kira.
> Then Light instructs Mikami to give several pages of the DN to Takada and make a fake notebook to trick Near, so Takada becomes the fifth Kira.
Click to expand...

Yeah yeah, I figured it out.


----------



## Peso

I quoted a picture.  Curse my short-term memory loss!  >_<


----------



## Ciaran

Peso said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had to lol about that monkey part.    XD
Click to expand...

From the third page, really?


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.


Ooooh. I don't know Death Note, as you can tell. =p



Anyway, with glasses or without?

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>With Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Without Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had to lol about that monkey part.    XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the third page, really?
Click to expand...


----------



## Micah

@Tye: with


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I don't know Death Note, as you can tell. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with glasses or without?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>With Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Without Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You look better with glasses, since glasses are sexy.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I don't know Death Note, as you can tell. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with glasses or without?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>With Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Without Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look better with glasses, since *glasses are sexy.*
Click to expand...

Hellz yeah.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I don't know Death Note, as you can tell. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with glasses or without?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>With Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Without Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look better with glasses, since glasses are sexy.
Click to expand...

Aw, I was hoping you'd all say without. =p I like my blue contacts, and I can't wear them _and_ glasses at the same time, lol.


----------



## Micah

Put in the blue contacts then.


----------



## Peso

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, to get the ball rolling:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I have others of course... but I'll stick with a nice one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your beanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had to lol about that monkey part.    XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the third page, really?
Click to expand...

Yes,really.Otherwise I wouldn't have seen the rules on the first page either!  <_<


----------



## Ciaran

Peso said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It has a monkey on it. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just had to lol about that monkey part.    XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the third page, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,really.Otherwise I wouldn't have seen the rules on the first page either!  <_<
Click to expand...

Well, if you saw the rules you would have known not to quote the picture


----------



## Peso

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to lol about that monkey part.    XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the third page, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,really.Otherwise I wouldn't have seen the rules on the first page either!  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you saw the rules you would have known not to quote the picture
Click to expand...

*facepalm...oops    I just failed...epically...    >_<


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Put in the blue contacts then.


I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p


----------



## Thunder

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to lol about that monkey part.    XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the third page, really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,really.Otherwise I wouldn't have seen the rules on the first page either!  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you saw the rules you would have known not to quote the picture
Click to expand...

You quoted the picture though :O


----------



## Ciaran

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
Click to expand...

*.   .   .*


Youre just doing it to annoy people now


----------



## Tyeforce

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *.   .   .*
> 
> 
> Youre just doing it to annoy people now
Click to expand...

I know, it's it funny? People get annoyed so easily, rather than just ignoring things.


----------



## Jake

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *.   .   .*
> 
> 
> Youre just doing it to annoy people now
Click to expand...

He makes a living out of it..


----------



## Ciaran

Jake. said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *.   .   .*
> 
> 
> Youre just doing it to annoy people now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He makes a living out of it..
Click to expand...

Yes, he feeds off the misery of others...


----------



## Tyeforce

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *.   .   .*
> 
> 
> Youre just doing it to annoy people now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He makes a living out of it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he feeds off the misery of others...
Click to expand...

I do not. >_>

You know, if you all would stop making such a big fuss about it, I would probably stop.


----------



## AndyB

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *.   .   .*
> 
> 
> Youre just doing it to annoy people now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He makes a living out of it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, he feeds off the misery of others...
Click to expand...

That's hardly fair now dude. like you're not one to be an ass to upset someone eh?
You've got no room to talk really, sure... it can be annoying, but get the *censored.3.0* over it.


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
Click to expand...

You don't have an old picture with the blue contacts? :T


----------



## Tyeforce

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have an old picture with the blue contacts? :T
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>青い目</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have an old picture with the blue contacts? :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>青い目</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[sd]</div>
Click to expand...

Oh, never noticed in that picture xD


----------



## merinda!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#Garrett</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AndyB</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bacon Boy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nikoking</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RockmanEXE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anna</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>OddCrazyMe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>#karma/Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>coffeebean!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Megamannt125</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bdubs2594</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mr_Hobo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shiny</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>captaj12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pear40</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ACROX</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ricano4life/Rianco</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>liesze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>djman900</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>xeladude/AleZ</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miss Chibi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Jake.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>nephewjack/Jak</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MrCrazyDavis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>gerardo781</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PikaBolt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>mimzithegreat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>placktor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Clown Town</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Erica</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ron Ronaldo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Irock</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Comatose2009</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lilypad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>pizzaSlyze</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muh Pit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mikuru</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Miku</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Numner</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



























































</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>sunate</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Palad</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peekab00m</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pyrozanryu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ATWA</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ipodawesum</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Lewis</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CourtneeMalakian</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Shuyin</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TuxedoSono/hollisterx2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>soccerfan456</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Placebo</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>RiiRii</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div></div>


----------



## Micah

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put in the blue contacts then.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy. =p Plus my boyfriend gets sad when I put my contacts in. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have an old picture with the blue contacts? :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>青い目</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Looks pretty good. You should always wear your blue contacts.


----------



## sarahbear

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Lilypad, the-technicolour-phase and ACROX are the hottest things to embrace TBT.


Rofl.
Thanks. XD


----------



## Vooloo

-mez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Updated.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #Garrett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AndyB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bacon Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kalinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RockmanEXE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OddCrazyMe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #karma/Muffun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the-technicolor-phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Megamannt125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bdubs2594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captaj12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pear40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ACROX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ricano4life/Rianco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: liesze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: djman900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: xeladude/AleZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miss Chibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nephewjack/Jak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MrCrazyDavis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gerardo781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PikaBolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mimzithegreat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: placktor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clown Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Erica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ron Ronaldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Irock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Comatose2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lilypad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SAMwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pizzaSlyze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Muh Pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mikuru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Numner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Palad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peekab00m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pyrozanryu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ATWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ipodawesum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lewis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CourtneeMalakian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shuyin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tyeforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TuxedoSono/hollisterx2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Luvbun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: soccerfan456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Placebo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RiiRii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @People who posted pics; You guys are pretty.


I think you forgot mine. :V


----------



## merinda!

Miku said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Updated.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #Garrett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AndyB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bacon Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kalinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nikoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RockmanEXE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OddCrazyMe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #karma/Muffun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: the-technicolor-phase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Megamannt125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bdubs2594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mr_Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: captaj12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pear40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ACROX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ricano4life/Rianco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: liesze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: djman900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: xeladude/AleZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Miss Chibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: nephewjack/Jak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MrCrazyDavis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gerardo781
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PikaBolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mimzithegreat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: placktor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clown Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Erica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ron Ronaldo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Irock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AverageSean/Gnome/Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Comatose2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lilypad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SAMwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pizzaSlyze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Muh Pit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mikuru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Numner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Palad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Peekab00m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pyrozanryu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ATWA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ipodawesum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lewis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CourtneeMalakian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shuyin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tyeforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TuxedoSono/hollisterx2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TravisTouchdown/Oxygen Graffiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Luvbun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: soccerfan456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Placebo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RiiRii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> @People who posted pics; You guys are pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you forgot mine. :V
Click to expand...

Woops.
DX


----------



## sarahbear

Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.

Andd you can add this I guess.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not L, that's Mikami.
> http://deathnote.wikia.com/wiki/Teru_Mikami
> @Gnome, Light is Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I don't know Death Note, as you can tell. =p
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, with glasses or without?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>With Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Without Glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You can put these on the first post, too.


----------



## Ashuhleh

Me:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


STRIKE A POSE TYPE THING :O

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Ashuhleh said:
			
		

> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEXII POSE TYPE THING :O


Yyou look very model like.
xD


----------



## Ashuhleh

-mez said:
			
		

> You look very model like.
> xD


Aww thankies :3 Those are the most recent ones I have of me x]


----------



## Numner

Ashuhleh said:
			
		

> Me:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> STRIKE A POSE TYPE THING :O
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


oh my god .-.


----------



## Ashuhleh

Numner said:
			
		

> Ashuhleh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> STRIKE A POSE TYPE THING :O
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god .-.
Click to expand...

D: Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Micah

Ashuhleh said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashuhleh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> STRIKE A POSE TYPE THING :O
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D: Is that a bad thing?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## Numner

Ashuhleh said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashuhleh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> STRIKE A POSE TYPE THING :O
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D: Is that a bad thing?
Click to expand...

No .-.


----------



## Ricano

Ashuhleh said:
			
		

> Me:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> STRIKE A POSE TYPE THING :O
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Ashuhleh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


It's an angel :0


----------



## Jake

I am going to marry this thread one day. I love seeing everybody's cuteness.

----Edit----
Here is 2 1 of my most recent photo's (There was another but my lips looked too chunky lol) I took before I went to that fun dance party.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Thought I should point out I suck at facial expressions lol<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div></div>

And feel loved. I usually never tie my hair back for anyone. (and yes it actually is tied back with a hair tie. I just felt like doing a bad job. But it enhances the look)


----------



## SamXX

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nono you're too hot D:<

EDIT:/

Can I have my first pic deleted?


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
Click to expand...

Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.


----------



## SamXX

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
Click to expand...

LOL XD


----------



## Anna

Jake. said:
			
		

> I am going to marry this thread one day. I love seeing everybody's cuteness.
> 
> ----Edit----
> Here is 2 1 of my most recent photo's (There was another but my lips looked too chunky lol) I took before I went to that fun dance party.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Thought I should point out I suck at facial expressions lol<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> And feel loved. I usually never tie my hair back for anyone. (and yes it actually is tied back with a hair tie. I just felt like doing a bad job. But it enhances the look)


cute ;3


----------



## merinda!

@Jake; Nice tie.
@Sam; That was my favourite one!
>_<


----------



## Jake

Yahoo! Loved twice. Can't top that xP

I'm wearing that stuff now still (Except the tie since it was strangelling me)


----------



## SamXX

-mez said:
			
		

> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<


Because you can't see me?


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't see me?
Click to expand...

No. It's because she can't see me and she thinks i'm a demented slut..


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't see me?
Click to expand...

@Jake&Sam; Whut?


----------



## SamXX

-mez said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't see me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Jake&Sam; Whut?
Click to expand...

Oh nvm, if you meant because I'm removing my 1st pic and I said is it your fave because you can't see my face ;P


----------



## Jake

-mez said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't see me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Jake&Sam; Whut?
Click to expand...

Yah. It's the truth.


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't see me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Jake&Sam; Whut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nvm, if you meant because I'm removing my 1st pic and I said is it your fave because you can't see my face ;P
Click to expand...

I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.


----------



## SamXX

-mez said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake; Nice tie.
> @Sam; That was my favourite one!
> >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Because you can't see me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Jake&Sam; Whut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nvm, if you meant because I'm removing my 1st pic and I said is it your fave because you can't see my face ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.
Click to expand...

Bahah yeah, It's funny


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake&Sam; Whut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nvm, if you meant because I'm removing my 1st pic and I said is it your fave because you can't see my face ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahah yeah, It's funny
Click to expand...

You think me being a demented slut is funny Huh?

Well we can fight tomorrow. Just like I am fighting Sam and Lady GaGa.


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> @Jake&Sam; Whut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh nvm, if you meant because I'm removing my 1st pic and I said is it your fave because you can't see my face ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahah yeah, It's funny
Click to expand...








EDIT; @Jake; Don't bring Lady Gaga into this.


----------



## SamXX

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh nvm, if you meant because I'm removing my 1st pic and I said is it your fave because you can't see my face ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahah yeah, It's funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think me being a demented slut is funny Huh?
> 
> Well we can fight tomorrow. Just like I am fighting Sam and Lady GaGa.
Click to expand...

Now I'm confused, how did GodGa come into this?


----------



## merinda!

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahah yeah, It's funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think me being a demented slut is funny Huh?
> 
> Well we can fight tomorrow. Just like I am fighting Sam and Lady GaGa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm confused, how did GodGa come into this?
Click to expand...

Check archive from the chatbox.


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the one that Anna has as her avi.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bahah yeah, It's funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think me being a demented slut is funny Huh?
> 
> Well we can fight tomorrow. Just like I am fighting Sam and Lady GaGa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm confused, how did GodGa come into this?
Click to expand...

So. Are we fighting?


----------



## SamXX

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Bahah yeah, It's funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think me being a demented slut is funny Huh?
> 
> Well we can fight tomorrow. Just like I am fighting Sam and Lady GaGa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I'm confused, how did GodGa come into this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So. Are we fighting?
Click to expand...

About what  :/


----------



## Numner

Delete all of mine :L


----------



## FITZEH

..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>FITZEH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ahh, you thought i posted a pic  </div>


----------



## Joe

FITZEH said:
			
		

> ..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>FITZEH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ahh, you thought i posted a pic  </div>


Check my sig.. :3


----------



## FITZEH

Joe said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>FITZEH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> ahh, you thought i posted a pic  </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Check my sig.. :3
Click to expand...

Where did you get that?

nvm


----------



## Ricano

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
Click to expand...

Terrible insult.
@techni: You're very pretty :T


----------



## sarahbear

Jake. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
Click to expand...

My eyelashes are naturally long, thanks. I barely put any on, actually.


----------



## SamXX

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My eyelashes are naturally long, thanks. I barely put any on, actually.
Click to expand...

Ahah ;P


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> Delete all of mine :L


You for serious?


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My eyelashes are naturally long, thanks. I barely put any on, actually.
Click to expand...

Hao wude!


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all of mine :L
> 
> 
> 
> You for serious?
Click to expand...

idk ):


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have 3,4,5, and 6 deleted? xP I hate my old pictures.
> 
> Andd you can add this I guess.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nono you're too hot D:<
> 
> EDIT:/
> 
> Can I have my first pic deleted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My eyelashes are naturally long, thanks. I barely put any on, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hao wude!
Click to expand...

I don't care.
I get that a lot. People always ask me if my eyelashes are fake.


----------



## SamXX

Master Crash, can you delete my second pic not my first please


----------



## Thunder

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Master Crash, can you delete my second pic not my first please


You migth wanna ask Mez since she's doing all the updates :T


----------



## Hal

Yeah Techni I must say I find you attract....Fine as Hell!


----------



## Numner

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Actually.. No offence to her. But in one photo. she had too much Mascara on and looked like a junkie... No offence though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My eyelashes are naturally long, thanks. I barely put any on, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hao wude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care.
> I get that a lot. People always ask me if my eyelashes are fake.
Click to expand...

Well I thought they looked good :L


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all of mine :L
> 
> 
> 
> You for serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk ):
Click to expand...

Cbf it.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all of mine :L
> 
> 
> 
> You for serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk ):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cbf it.
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## SamXX

Master Crash said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash, can you delete my second pic not my first please
> 
> 
> 
> You migth wanna ask Mez since she's doing all the updates :T
Click to expand...

Ok Layzee (Heheh jokes ;P)


----------



## SamXX

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all of mine :L
> 
> 
> 
> You for serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> idk ):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cbf it.
Click to expand...

Can you delete my 2nd photo (only the 2nd one) please? ^-^


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> My eyelashes are naturally long, thanks. I barely put any on, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hao wude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care.
> I get that a lot. People always ask me if my eyelashes are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I thought they looked good :L
Click to expand...

^


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hao wude!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care.
> I get that a lot. People always ask me if my eyelashes are fake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I thought they looked good :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

Well thank you.


----------



## Anna

where did numner's pics go!??!?!? he's the cutest thing everrr


----------



## SamXX

Ah Master Crash can you delete all my pics, I'm gonna start them again.


----------



## merinda!

Anna said:
			
		

> where did numner's pics go!??!?!? he's the cutest thing everrr


He requested to delete them all.
And that took me 3 hours to compile.


----------



## Anna

noooooo </3 his first picture was the cutest thing ever (L)(L)(L)(L)


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Holy shet, you're glowing :0
Pretty smile


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<3
You're prettty as.


----------



## Gnome

I forgot where I played a role in this thread besides being the sexiest. /arrogant


----------



## kierraaa-

Rianco said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shet, you're glowing :0
> Pretty smile
Click to expand...

Thanks,!

@-mez, Thanks!


----------



## Rockman!

Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.

Nice!
<3


----------



## Ciaran

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.
> 
> Nice!
> <3


Shes had a pic as her avvie for ages??


----------



## merinda!

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.
> 
> Nice!
> <3
> 
> 
> 
> Shes had a pic as her avvie for ages??
Click to expand...

Same with me, that B&W one.
No one noticed.
xD


----------



## Ciaran

-mez said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.
> 
> Nice!
> <3
> 
> 
> 
> Shes had a pic as her avvie for ages??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me, that B&W one.
> No one noticed.
> xD
Click to expand...

It wasnt that clear  But I did notice.


----------



## Rockman!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.
> 
> Nice!
> <3


Needed confirmation.


----------



## merinda!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.
> 
> Nice!
> <3
> 
> 
> 
> Needed confirmation.
Click to expand...

That is what Kierra looks like.


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, that's what luvbun looks like.
> 
> Nice!
> <3
> 
> 
> 
> Shes had a pic as her avvie for ages??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same with me, that B&W one.
> No one noticed.
> xD
Click to expand...

Ohhh, i figured it was you.


----------



## Mimsie

I am a weirdo.
Yes I am a weeaboo.
Merher.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## merinda!

Mikuru said:
			
		

> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Oh my *censored.2.0*ting god, you're really pretty.
You look really different from your other picture.


----------



## coffeebean!

LOLWEEABOO

You're a pretty weeaboo.


----------



## Roxas

Hawt thread is hawt. =p.


----------



## Thunder

Mikuru said:
			
		

> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdsa]</div>


Purdy :0


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mikuru said:
			
		

> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You kind of look like Selena Gomez!


----------



## Mimsie

-mez said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my *censored.2.0*ting god, you're really pretty.
> You look really different from your other picture.
Click to expand...

Thanks, and what other picture? 
I think you mean this one, I'm pretty sure I posted it awhile back.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
^ I look real bad in that one :<
+ Thank you peoples. 8D


----------



## muffun

Roxas said:
			
		

> Hawt thread is hawt. =p.


This.

Mikuru is purtay.


----------



## Mimsie

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of look like Selena Gomez!
Click to expand...

Lols I don't think so


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mikuru said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of look like Selena Gomez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lols I don't think so
Click to expand...

Likee, the hair.
I love your hair btw.


----------



## Mimsie

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of look like Selena Gomez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lols I don't think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likee, the hair.
> I love your hair btw.
Click to expand...

Why thankyou 
It took awhile to do it though D;


----------



## merinda!

Mikuru said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my *censored.2.0*ting god, you're really pretty.
> You look really different from your other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, and what other picture?
> I think you mean this one, I'm pretty sure I posted it awhile back.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^ I look real bad in that one :<
> + Thank you peoples. 8D
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
That?
Or did I mistake that for someone else?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mikuru said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of look like Selena Gomez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lols I don't think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likee, the hair.
> I love your hair btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thankyou
> It took awhile to do it though D;
Click to expand...

See, i would love to do that but i cant pull it off haha.


----------



## Mimsie

-mez said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my *censored.2.0*ting god, you're really pretty.
> You look really different from your other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, and what other picture?
> I think you mean this one, I'm pretty sure I posted it awhile back.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^ I look real bad in that one :<
> + Thank you peoples. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That?
> Or did I mistake that for someone else?
Click to expand...

Yup, that is NOT me, lol.
But about a month ago my friend told me she went on my account, might of been her or it could be someone else lols.


----------



## Mimsie

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lols I don't think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likee, the hair.
> I love your hair btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thankyou
> It took awhile to do it though D;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, i would love to do that but i cant pull it off haha.
Click to expand...

Pft that's like the only hairstyle I CAN xD


----------



## merinda!

Mikuru said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my *censored.2.0*ting god, you're really pretty.
> You look really different from your other picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, and what other picture?
> I think you mean this one, I'm pretty sure I posted it awhile back.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^ I look real bad in that one :<
> + Thank you peoples. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That?
> Or did I mistake that for someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that is NOT me, lol.
> But about a month ago my friend told me she went on my account, might of been her or it could be someone else lols.
Click to expand...

So, do you want me to delete that?
And put the new one of you up?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Wow Mikuru! You look very cute, hun.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Mikuru said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Likee, the hair.
> I love your hair btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why thankyou
> It took awhile to do it though D;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See, i would love to do that but i cant pull it off haha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pft that's like the only hairstyle I CAN xD
Click to expand...

Hahahaa, well thats awesomee


----------



## Mimsie

-mez said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and what other picture?
> I think you mean this one, I'm pretty sure I posted it awhile back.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^ I look real bad in that one :<
> + Thank you peoples. 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That?
> Or did I mistake that for someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that is NOT me, lol.
> But about a month ago my friend told me she went on my account, might of been her or it could be someone else lols.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do you want me to delete that?
> And put the new one of you up?
Click to expand...

I thought Master Crash made the thread... lol.
And of course xD


----------



## coffeebean!

gtfo gabby


----------



## merinda!

Mikuru said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^ I look real bad in that one :<
> + Thank you peoples. 8D
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That?
> Or did I mistake that for someone else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, that is NOT me, lol.
> But about a month ago my friend told me she went on my account, might of been her or it could be someone else lols.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do you want me to delete that?
> And put the new one of you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Master Crash made the thread... lol.
> And of course xD
Click to expand...

Yeah, but he's too much of a lazy arse, So I have to update it, then let him edit the thread.


----------



## Mimsie

-mez said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That?
> Or did I mistake that for someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that is NOT me, lol.
> But about a month ago my friend told me she went on my account, might of been her or it could be someone else lols.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do you want me to delete that?
> And put the new one of you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Master Crash made the thread... lol.
> And of course xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but he's too much of a lazy arse, So I have to update it, then let him edit the thread.
Click to expand...

Oh lol. Okays


----------



## Ashuhleh

So many gorgeous people on here o <3


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That?
> Or did I mistake that for someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, that is NOT me, lol.
> But about a month ago my friend told me she went on my account, might of been her or it could be someone else lols.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, do you want me to delete that?
> And put the new one of you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Master Crash made the thread... lol.
> And of course xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but he's too much of a lazy arse, So I have to update it, then let him edit the thread.
Click to expand...

Hey! I-... Gr-... Yeah i guess that's true.


----------



## Roxas

Master Crash said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> So, do you want me to delete that?
> And put the new one of you up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought Master Crash made the thread... lol.
> And of course xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but he's too much of a lazy arse, So I have to update it, then let him edit the thread.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I-... Gr-... Yeah i guess that's true.
Click to expand...

Pwned?


----------



## Thunder

Roxas said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Master Crash made the thread... lol.
> And of course xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, but he's too much of a lazy arse, So I have to update it, then let him edit the thread.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I-... Gr-... Yeah i guess that's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pwned?
Click to expand...

Self-pwnage? Am i that pwnful?


----------



## Roxas

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but he's too much of a lazy arse, So I have to update it, then let him edit the thread.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! I-... Gr-... Yeah i guess that's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pwned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Self-pwnage? Am i that pwnful?
Click to expand...

It would seem so. 
=p


----------



## lilypad

Mikuru said:
			
		

> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


 so pretty! I love your hair it forms perfect waves/curls.


----------



## Mimsie

lilypad said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty! I love your hair it forms perfect waves/curls.
Click to expand...

Thanks! 
It's not perfect though.


----------



## SilentHopes

Mikuru said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty! I love your hair it forms perfect waves/curls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> It's not perfect though.
Click to expand...

Mikuru, you look like selena gomez... o_o


----------



## Thunder

Mikuru said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsd//i49.tinypsdmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You kind of look like Selena Gomez!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lols I don't think so
Click to expand...

idunno why, but it kinda seems like a mix of Selena and Taylor Swift :T


----------



## Jake

Anna said:
			
		

> where did numner's pics go!??!?!? he's the cutest thing everrr


I printed all his photo's off and hung them up around my house. And he didn't want me to print anymore off..

And he was jealous of my sexiness.


----------



## Micah

Jake. said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did numner's pics go!??!?!? he's the cutest thing everrr
> 
> 
> 
> I printed all his photo's off and hung them up around my house. And he didn't want me to print anymore off..
> 
> And he was jealous of my sexiness.
Click to expand...

Jake, sexy? How did I miss that?


----------



## SilentHopes

Pear looks like Jake Harper from two and a half men....

http://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/jake-takes-a-picture-of-himself.jpg

http://i34.tinypic.com/2dl3no4.jpg

Look similar to you???


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Jakeeey<3
Long lost picture.

&&Mikuru: You are freakinnnng gorgeous!


----------



## Princess

ACROX said:
			
		

> Jakeeey<3
> Long lost picture.
> 
> &&Mikuru: You are freakinnnng gorgeous!


He's so cute!


----------



## Ricano

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jakeeey<3
> Long lost picture.
> 
> &&Mikuru: You are freakinnnng gorgeous!


The dog's thinking "No mo pikchurs!" 
Nice pic.


----------



## sarahbear

ACROX is gorgeous. :]


----------



## brotatochip

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> ACROX is gorgeous. :]


Thank youu.
So are youuu.


----------



## merinda!

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jakeeey<3
> Long lost picture.
> 
> &&Mikuru: You are freakinnnng gorgeous!


You're extremely pretty.


----------



## sarahbear

ACROX said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX is gorgeous. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youu.
> So are youuu.
Click to expand...

Haha thanks. xP


----------



## brotatochip

-mez said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Jakeeey<3
> Long lost picture.
> 
> &&Mikuru: You are freakinnnng gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> You're extremely pretty.
Click to expand...

Thankss.

@Techni: You're welcome!


----------



## SamXX

Mikuru said:
			
		

> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Wow you're so cute :O

Pretty shizz!


----------



## Zangy




----------



## kalinn

Kobry614 said:
			
		

>


...he has 3 legs?


----------



## sarahbear

Kobry614 said:
			
		

>


Hottest person I've seen on here.


----------



## Ciaran

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hottest person I've seen on here.
Click to expand...

Ive heard men refer to their third leg before... but thats just something else


----------



## sarahbear

Ciaran said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobry614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hottest person I've seen on here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive heard men refer to their third leg before... but thats just something else
Click to expand...

ROFL.


----------



## FITZEH

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Mikuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a weirdo.
> Yes I am a weeaboo.
> Merher.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you're so cute :O
> 
> Pretty shizz!
Click to expand...

You like that eh?


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




Chapped lips. :l
</div>


----------



## AndyB

Everyone is really pretty/handsome. =D


----------



## Gethsamane

Not gonna lie, there's some really good looking people here... *coughAndycough* (Yeah, just realized how creeper-ish that sounds. Don't take it like that. It's really a compliment. There are quite a few very pretty girls here. )

I'll try and get a picture of myself up here in the next few days, if possible. Today's not a good day for me. I just got out of work recently, and my hair's all greasy and stuff.... It's really gross. Even worse than usual.


----------



## Ricano

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapped lips. :l
> </div>


Even with chapped lips, you're pretty xd


----------



## Micah

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Not gonna lie, there's some really good looking people here... *coughAndycough* (Yeah, just realized how creeper-ish that sounds. Don't take it like that. It's really a compliment. There are quite a few very pretty girls here. )
> 
> I'll try and get a picture of myself up here in the next few days, if possible. Today's not a good day for me. I just got out of work recently, and my hair's all greasy and stuff.... It's really gross. Even worse than usual.


Are you an alt of an older member?


----------



## Ashuhleh

Sooo many gorgeous people on here 

the-technicolor-phase reminds me of a girl at my school and that's in my Ad. Design class


----------



## sarahbear

Ashuhleh said:
			
		

> Sooo many gorgeous people on here
> 
> the-technicolor-phase reminds me of a girl at my school and that's in my Ad. Design class


Lol, is that bad? XD


----------



## Princess

Ohh..Eberbodeh is so purty

Brandon post!


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where did numner's pics go!??!?!? he's the cutest thing everrr
> 
> 
> 
> He requested to delete them all.
> And that took me 3 hours to compile.
Click to expand...

Oh sorry .-.


----------



## Roxas

Bump for hawtness. =3


----------



## coffeebean!

Techni and Michie are prettttty : D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>olololol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Techni and Michie are prettttty : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>olololol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Olook headphones. Therefore you are emo.


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Techni and Michie are prettttty : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>olololol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


What happened to your bangs?
:-O
You're really pretty.


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techni and Michie are prettttty : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>olololol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to your bangs?
> :-O
> You're really pretty.
Click to expand...

They're still there ._.
I've done nothing to them but put them to the side XD

And thank you ^^


----------



## Mimsie

Everyone here is really pretty! 
And thanks peoples, I do NOT think I look liek Selena Gomez. :|


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh my gosh, Coffee.. This is scaring me, you look EXACTLY like someone that I know.. 0_0


----------



## Princess

Jenn ur so purtyyyyy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>clickyyyy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ha. tricked ya. </div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Azila said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, Coffee.. This is scaring me, you look EXACTLY like someone that I know.. 0_0


cool story brah


----------



## Thunder

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Jenn ur so purtyyyyy
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>clickyyyy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ha. tricked ya. </div>


You look like someone i know :O


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn ur so purtyyyyy
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>clickyyyy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ha. tricked ya. </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like someone i know :O
Click to expand...

omgnowai..you look like someone I know too! :O


----------



## Lisathegreat!

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn ur so purtyyyyy
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>clickyyyy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ha. tricked ya. </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like someone i know :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omgnowai..you look like someone I know too! :O
Click to expand...

She's stalking us! >.< Ik her also!! BUM BUM BUMMM..


----------



## Gethsamane

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, there's some really good looking people here... *coughAndycough* (Yeah, just realized how creeper-ish that sounds. Don't take it like that. It's really a compliment. There are quite a few very pretty girls here. )
> 
> I'll try and get a picture of myself up here in the next few days, if possible. Today's not a good day for me. I just got out of work recently, and my hair's all greasy and stuff.... It's really gross. Even worse than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an alt of an older member?
Click to expand...

And you got it on the first guess, too. ^_^

Maybe tomorrow after I'm all cleaned up and purdy (family's coming over for dinner) I'll post a picture... Then again, you've all got an older one already.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Techni and Michie are prettttty : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>olololol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<3


----------



## Gnome

I'm debating if I should post my first picture I posted here.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm debating if I should post my first picture I posted here.


ITT?

Or the bird nest one?


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating if I should post my first picture I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ITT?
> 
> Or the bird nest one?
Click to expand...

nest.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating if I should post my first picture I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ITT?
> 
> Or the bird nest one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nest.
Click to expand...

do et


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating if I should post my first picture I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ITT?
> 
> Or the bird nest one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do et
Click to expand...

I dun wanna. (un)


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm debating if I should post my first picture I posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> ITT?
> 
> Or the bird nest one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dun wanna. (un)
Click to expand...

Then don't... .__.


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> nest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dun wanna. (un)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't... .__.
Click to expand...

k


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm ugly and I'm proud.


----------



## Princess

@luvbun youre really pretty i love your hair[:
@pika ahh youre so cutttteeeee<33


----------



## kierraaa-

@Cry: Thanks,!
;D


----------



## kierraaa-

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm ugly and I'm proud.


Nicee Smilee
<3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kierraaa-

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Im Jealous


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Lol cool sword.


----------



## Hal

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
_*Ladies and Gentlemen I give you*_
_*<big>The</big>* _
_<big><big>*Amazing *</big></big>_
_*<big><big><big>Mumbo</big></big></big>*_


----------



## Bacon Boy

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol cool sword.
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Just got it about an hour ago. XD


----------



## Hal

Its Awesome.


----------



## SamXX

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chapped lips. :l
> </div>


Do want :O


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">really cute guy image</div>
> _*Ladies and Gentlemen I give you*_
> _*<big>The</big>* _
> _<big><big>*Amazing *</big></big>_
> _*<big><big><big>Mumbo</big></big></big>*_


You're really cute<3[:


----------



## kierraaa-

Cry You Should Postt!


----------



## Princess

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Cry You Should Postt!


Maybe laterr...xD


----------



## Hal

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">really cute guy image</div>
> _*Ladies and Gentlemen I give you*_
> _*<big>The</big>* _
> _<big><big>*Amazing *</big></big>_
> _*<big><big><big>Mumbo</big></big></big>*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're really cute<3[:
Click to expand...

Thanks. 
I also Agree with LuvBun
PostYours.


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">really cute guy image</div>
> _*Ladies and Gentlemen I give you*_
> _*<big>The</big>* _
> _<big><big>*Amazing *</big></big>_
> _*<big><big><big>Mumbo</big></big></big>*_
> 
> 
> 
> You're really cute<3[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

No problem[:


----------



## Hal

Post Yours Cry.


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> Post Yours Cry.


One dayy..when TBT is on the verge of dying.[:


----------



## AndyB

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Yours Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> One dayy..when TBT is on the verge of dying.[:
Click to expand...

*shoots TBT 5 times*
Oh look... it's nearly dead. PICTURE TIME!


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Yours Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> One dayy..when TBT is on the verge of dying.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shoots TBT 5 times*
> Oh look... it's nearly dead. PICTURE TIME!
Click to expand...

Uh..It needs a couple more. ;P


----------



## AndyB

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Yours Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> One dayy..when TBT is on the verge of dying.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shoots TBT 5 times*
> Oh look... it's nearly dead. PICTURE TIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..It needs a couple more. ;P
Click to expand...

Bang. Bang.


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post Yours Cry.
> 
> 
> 
> One dayy..when TBT is on the verge of dying.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *shoots TBT 5 times*
> Oh look... it's nearly dead. PICTURE TIME!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh..It needs a couple more. ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bang. Bang.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hal

*Performs a 157 Combo On TBT*
Now post the picture!


----------



## Miranda

I've seen Pally's pretty face <3


----------



## Princess

o___o
*flees from tbt*


----------



## Hal

*Appears in front of Cryindarkness*
"And Your leaving so soon? I think NOT! HAHA"


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> *Appears in front of Cryindarkness*
> "And Your leaving so soon? I think NOT! HAHA"



Oh hey cute guy! Look behind you! It's a cute girl!
*flees*


----------



## kierraaa-

Cry where do you think your going?
Missyy


----------



## Princess

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Cry where do you think your going?
> Missyy


*throws luvbun into hal*
*strikingmatches  has escaped*


----------



## Hal

"Appears In front of her again*
"How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"


----------



## kierraaa-

She will be back,
>;D


----------



## Ciaran

Id take part in this little 'stop pally' rp thing... but i already saw the pic so...


----------



## kierraaa-

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Id take part in this little 'stop pally' rp thing... but i already saw the pic so...


FUUUUU-


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"


*throws pokeball
A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
It's super effective!
Hal has fainted!*


----------



## kierraaa-

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
Click to expand...

Your bluffin
*Uses Tackle On Cry*


----------



## Gnome

Miranda said:
			
		

> I've seen Pally's pretty face <3


----------



## Ciaran

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
Click to expand...

*Ciar


----------



## Hal

*Healing has Begun while still in pursuit of Cryindarkness*
"Kiss My Sass has got my... Well you get the point"


----------



## Princess

Luvbun said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
Click to expand...

*strikingmatches  disappears to an unknown area*


----------



## merinda!

Lol, guys.
Cry and Crash should post a picture.

@HalPikaKierraTechni, You're all pretty.


----------



## Gnome

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
Click to expand...

Gnome  goes to an unknown area. And catches Pally in a duck proof cage.


----------



## kierraaa-

Gnome said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gnome  goes to an unknown area. And catches Pally in a duck proof cage.
Click to expand...

She won't escape this time


----------



## Princess

Gnome said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gnome  goes to an unknown area. And catches Pally in a duck proof cage.
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooo!

@Emerald
I'll post when Brandon posts.


----------



## Hal

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
Click to expand...

*Use Light to Clear the Darkness*
"Your making me laugh here. I've mastered Darkness I obviously known how to clear it.


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gnome  goes to an unknown area. And catches Pally in a duck proof cage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooo!
> 
> @Emerald
> I'll post when Brandon posts.
Click to expand...

But he's never going to post his :L


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Appears In front of her again*
> "How long are we going to play this hand because your Poker Face isn't fooling anyone"
> 
> 
> 
> *throws pokeball
> A wild Lady Gaga has appeared!
> Lady Gaga used Poker Face! Ppppoker face pppoker facee!~
> It's super effective!
> Hal has fainted!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Use Light to Clear the Darkness*
> "Your making me laugh here. I've mastered Darkness I obviously known how to clear it.
Click to expand...

*criesin..brightness?*


----------



## Princess

Rianco said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gnome  goes to an unknown area. And catches Pally in a duck proof cage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooo!
> 
> @Emerald
> I'll post when Brandon posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's never going to post his :L
Click to expand...

Then we have come to an agreement.[:


----------



## kierraaa-

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your bluffin
> *Uses Tackle On Cry*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Use Light to Clear the Darkness*
> "Your making me laugh here. I've mastered Darkness I obviously known how to clear it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *criesin..brightness?*
Click to expand...

I will be victorious against teh Darkness!


----------



## merinda!

Rianco said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *cryindarkness  disappears to an unknown area*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gnome  goes to an unknown area. And catches Pally in a duck proof cage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooooooooo!
> 
> @Emerald
> I'll post when Brandon posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he's never going to post his :L
Click to expand...

^^


----------



## Hal

"Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."


----------



## Princess

Hal said:
			
		

> "Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."


No. *points to rules*


----------



## kierraaa-

Hal said:
			
		

> "Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."


Agreed!^


----------



## Ron Swanson

@MezCry&Luvbun - Thank  you.


----------



## Hal

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."
> 
> 
> 
> No. *points to rules*
Click to expand...

*Walks up to Rules and Tares them down*
"Rules? What rules are you speaking of"


----------



## kierraaa-

Hal said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."
> 
> 
> 
> No. *points to rules*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Walks up to Rules and Tares them down*
> "Rules? What rules are you speaking of"
Click to expand...

You rebel!


----------



## kierraaa-

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> @MezCry&Luvbun - Thank  you.


Welcome!


----------



## Princess

-.- *keeps pointing*


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> -.- *keeps pointing*


What rules?


----------



## Hal

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."
> 
> 
> 
> No. *points to rules*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Walks up to Rules and Tares them down*
> "Rules? What rules are you speaking of"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rebel!
Click to expand...

"Nothing Of the Sort. But the Rules are nothing but a piece of paper that is now crumbled in my palm"


----------



## Princess

" *Posting your picture is your choice, don't let anyone pressure you into posting it. "


----------



## kierraaa-

Rianco said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -.- *keeps pointing*
> 
> 
> 
> What rules?
Click to expand...

Rules are ment to be broken.


----------



## Hal

"I'm willing to look past that if you are?"


----------



## kierraaa-

Hal said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Just post the picture, You have way to much attention attracted to yourself, so you might as well Post it."
> 
> 
> 
> No. *points to rules*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Walks up to Rules and Tares them down*
> "Rules? What rules are you speaking of"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rebel!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Nothing Of the Sort. But the Rules are nothing but a piece of paper that is now crumbled in my palm"
Click to expand...

No one will ever no
>;D


----------



## Hal

"True Fact you know"


----------



## Gnome

Hal said:
			
		

> "True Fact you know"


"Stop posting like this it makes you look stupid."


----------



## coffeebean!

Hal.


You're cute. ;3


----------



## Numner

My face is now gone from tbt


----------



## Hal

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3


coffeebean!.


So are you ;D


----------



## Miranda

If someone doesn't want to post their picture then quit asking them to.


----------



## coffeebean!

Hal said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean!.
> 
> 
> So are you ;D
Click to expand...

obby ;D


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> My face is now gone from tbt


I forgot to save that time.
&& I already sent the code to Crash, with the pics.
XD
Sozzzz.


----------



## Pear

Rorato said:
			
		

> Pear looks like Jake Harper from two and a half men....
> 
> http://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/jake-takes-a-picture-of-himself.jpg
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2dl3no4.jpg
> 
> Look similar to you???


Other people in the thread said that before. I see no resemblance at all. 0__0


----------



## Liv

Oh shizz,  It's getting near to my birthday. No more excuses of posting my pic. Oh gawd.


----------



## Pear

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> Oh shizz,  It's getting near to my birthday.


You too? Mine's in four days.


----------



## Princess

Pear said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear looks like Jake Harper from two and a half men....
> 
> http://static.tvfanatic.com/images/gallery/jake-takes-a-picture-of-himself.jpg
> 
> http://i34.tinypic.com/2dl3no4.jpg
> 
> Look similar to you???
> 
> 
> 
> Other people in the thread said that before. I see no resemblance at all. 0__0
Click to expand...

Lmfao I kinda see it.


----------



## Gethsamane

Miranda said:
			
		

> If someone doesn't want to post their picture then quit asking them to.


*turns on TV*

Peer pressure is a bad bad thing... It starts off innocent enough. 

"Here, try out this awesome new game I got!"

But soon, you'll regret ever listening to them...

"YOU DID WHAT?!?"
"But Mom! They.... They said it would make me cool..."
"BUT WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU SUCK A STICKY BUN THROUGH A STRAW?"

Peer pressure. Nobody wants to have to suffer through it. Think before you act.

This message brought to you by the "Make John's Friends Stop Telling Him to Suck a Sticky Bun Through a Straw Foundation". Because for Christ's sake.... We tried it once, why would it work any better the second time?

/end commercial


----------



## Liv

Pear said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shizz,  It's getting near to my birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> You too? Mine's in four days.
Click to expand...

Mine's in a little while, but now my mom's going to start ALL the planning!
But back on topic, now I have to find a good picture of me, I never smile!


----------



## Thunder

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone doesn't want to post their picture then quit asking them to.
> 
> 
> 
> *turns on TV*
> 
> Peer pressure is a bad bad thing... It starts off innocent enough.
> 
> "Here, try out this awesome new game I got!"
> 
> But soon, you'll regret ever listening to them...
> 
> "YOU DID WHAT?!?"
> "But Mom! They.... They said it would make me cool..."
> "BUT WHY ON EARTH WOULD YOU SUCK A STICKY BUN THROUGH A STRAW?"
> 
> Peer pressure. Nobody wants to have to suffer through it. Think before you act.
> 
> This message brought to you by the "Make John's Friends Stop Telling Him to Suck a Sticky Bun Through a Straw Foundation". Because for Christ's sake.... We tried it once, why would it work any better the second time?
> 
> /end commercial
Click to expand...

You got that bucket of bacon yet? Or am i gonna have to eat another cake?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hal is a sexy beassttt <3 
hahahahahaa


----------



## coffeebean!

o.o

When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>

Scary stoof, amirite?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?


SEXY *censored.4.0*! hahahaa
I do that too sometimes xD

Loveee youu wyfetti


----------



## Gethsamane

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?


She really does have two eyes! fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

*implodes*


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> SEXY *censored.4.0*! hahahaa
> I do that too sometimes xD
> 
> Loveee youu wyfetti
Click to expand...

I lol'd

But srsly, I prefer myself with no make up on :l

@Jawn: Nono, it's an illusion Dx


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>


I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
You look all vampire like.
XD


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
Click to expand...

I know XD

I should do that for Halloween.
I still look exactly like that right now too :l


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
Click to expand...

Ooo Sessi
xD


----------



## coffeebean!

Actually no, zombies>vampires

*ponders*


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
Click to expand...

You should do a Twilight character.
Teehehe :3


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

olol


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

Do Zombies


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't even look that good with lipstick on.
> You look all vampire like.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

*XD*
coffee! as Alice Cullen.
Oh yus.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *XD*
> coffee! as Alice Cullen.
> Oh yus.
Click to expand...

Alice is too nice/innocent xDDD


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I know XD
> 
> I should do that for Halloween.
> I still look exactly like that right now too :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *XD*
> coffee! as Alice Cullen.
> Oh yus.
Click to expand...

Mez.

We've been over this countless times.
Do you really want to die young? :l

@Gabs: >__>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

You know it's true Jenn.
The first step is Denial xD


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> You know it's true Jenn.
> The first step is Denial xD


XD

I can be innocent.

*attempts to look innocent but fails*

...(un)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know it's true Jenn.
> The first step is Denial xD
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> I can be innocent.
> 
> *attempts to look innocent but fails*
> 
> ...(un)
Click to expand...

Exactly. lololol


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You should do a Twilight character.
> Teehehe :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *XD*
> coffee! as Alice Cullen.
> Oh yus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mez.
> 
> We've been over this countless times.
> Do you really want to die young? :l
> 
> @Gabs: >__>
Click to expand...

@gabby; ZOMG ZOMG JANE. /Twifan.
@coffee! I'll take my chances.
:3


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> 
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?


;o You look all hot and gothic. <3


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *XD*
> coffee! as Alice Cullen.
> Oh yus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mez.
> 
> We've been over this countless times.
> Do you really want to die young? :l
> 
> @Gabs: >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @gabby; ZOMG ZOMG JANE. /Twifan.
> @coffee! I'll take my chances.
> :3
Click to expand...

Alright, let's do this thing! 
*takes out chainsaws, acid, and pointy objects*


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?


You look goth. Kinda scary.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You look goth. Kinda scary.
Click to expand...

Ew.

But as long as I'm scaring you, it's good.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You look goth. Kinda scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ew.
> 
> But as long as I'm scaring you, it's good.
Click to expand...

Didn't scare me. ;o


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Insert coffee here.[/img]</div><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big><big>:l</big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> *XD*
> coffee! as Alice Cullen.
> Oh yus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mez.
> 
> We've been over this countless times.
> Do you really want to die young? :l
> 
> @Gabs: >__>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @gabby; ZOMG ZOMG JANE. /Twifan.
> @coffee! I'll take my chances.
> :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, let's do this thing!
> *takes out chainsaws, acid, and pointy objects*
Click to expand...

<big><big>*OH FUUUUU*</big></big>
>.<


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You look goth. Kinda scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ew.
> 
> But as long as I'm scaring you, it's good.
Click to expand...

Didn't scare me, just a little creepy to people who don't know you.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You look goth. Kinda scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ew.
> 
> But as long as I'm scaring you, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't scare me. ;o
Click to expand...

:l

*scratches face till it bleeds*
*rips out eye*
*pours acid on my self*

?

@Mez: You took your chances.
@Sean: Creepyness is what I am for. And hey, the people that _do_ know me know me. XD


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> 
> When coffeh gets really really bored she applies red lipstick because it makes her feel like she's in the '40's 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Scary stoof, amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> You look goth. Kinda scary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ew.
> 
> But as long as I'm scaring you, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't scare me. ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> *scratches face till it bleeds*
> *rips out eye*
> *pours acid on my self*
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

I love you anyways <3


----------



## coffeebean!

:l


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ew.
> 
> But as long as I'm scaring you, it's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't scare me. ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> *scratches face till it bleeds*
> *rips out eye*
> *pours acid on my self*
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love you anyways <3
Click to expand...

QUICK YOU PROBABLY HAVE A PM FROM JENN!


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't scare me. ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :l
> 
> *scratches face till it bleeds*
> *rips out eye*
> *pours acid on my self*
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love you anyways <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUICK YOU PROBABLY HAVE A PM FROM JENN!
Click to expand...

/facebrick


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> :l


;D
@Gnome, :O


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> :l
> 
> *scratches face till it bleeds*
> *rips out eye*
> *pours acid on my self*
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love you anyways <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUICK YOU PROBABLY HAVE A PM FROM JENN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /facebrick
Click to expand...

Was I right?


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love you anyways <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QUICK YOU PROBABLY HAVE A PM FROM JENN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /facebrick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was I right?
Click to expand...

You said you would shut up about this Sean :l
I haven't said anything, it's not my fault he does. 

Just drop it.


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK YOU PROBABLY HAVE A PM FROM JENN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /facebrick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you would shut up about this Sean :l
> I haven't said anything, it's not my fault he does.
> 
> Just drop it.
Click to expand...

I was only kidding.

._.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> /facebrick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you would shut up about this Sean :l
> I haven't said anything, it's not my fault he does.
> 
> Just drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only kidding.
> 
> ._.
Click to expand...

M'k (dhat)


----------



## Thunder

._.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Was I right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said you would shut up about this Sean :l
> I haven't said anything, it's not my fault he does.
> 
> Just drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was only kidding.
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M'k (dhat)
Click to expand...


----------



## Hal

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean!.
> 
> 
> So are you ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obby ;D
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## coffeebean!

Hal said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean!.
> 
> 
> So are you ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

<big>;D</big>


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean!.
> 
> 
> So are you ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
Click to expand...

D;


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean!.
> 
> 
> So are you ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
Click to expand...

Get a room.


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a room.
Click to expand...

8D


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a room.
Click to expand...

A BROOM YOU SAY?


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal.
> 
> 
> You're cute. ;3
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean!.
> 
> 
> So are you ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
Click to expand...


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sexual innuendo.

8D


----------



## Hal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a room.
Click to expand...

Haha Dont have to tell me twice!


----------



## merinda!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> obby ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Expected outcome.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hal said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big>;D</big>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Dont have to tell me twice!
Click to expand...

xDD
I was crackking upp xDD

You're a SEXYY BEAASTT mickaayy 
hahaha


----------



## coffeebean!

This thread makes me lul


----------



## Hal

As does it makes me!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Same!! XD


----------



## Megamannt125

Hal said:
			
		

> As does it makes me!


----------



## Gnome

I jizzlol'd in my pants.


----------



## coffeebean!

Hal, I suggest you flee to the other side of the internet.


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does it makes me!
Click to expand...

Why so serious?


----------



## Megamannt125

Gnome said:
			
		

> I jizzlol'd in my pants.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does it makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so serious?
Click to expand...

Marriage.

@Dustin: XD


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does it makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage.
> 
> @Dustin: XD
Click to expand...

waitwut


----------



## Numner

Death is imminent.

All of you will die painful deaths.

Except for coffee.

Cause I don't think goddesses can die.

Wait what random thought D:


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> Death is imminent.
> 
> All of you will die painful deaths.
> 
> Except for coffee.
> 
> Cause I don't think goddesses can die.
> 
> Wait what random thought D:


gtfoemofag

@sean: wut


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death is imminent.
> 
> All of you will die painful deaths.
> 
> Except for coffee.
> 
> Cause I don't think goddesses can die.
> 
> Wait what random thought D:
> 
> 
> 
> gtfoemofag
> 
> @sean: wut
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death is imminent.
> 
> All of you will die painful deaths.
> 
> Except for coffee.
> 
> Cause I don't think goddesses can die.
> 
> Wait what random thought D:
> 
> 
> 
> gtfoemofag
> 
> @sean: wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

,_,


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death is imminent.
> 
> All of you will die painful deaths.
> 
> Except for coffee.
> 
> Cause I don't think goddesses can die.
> 
> Wait what random thought D:
> 
> 
> 
> gtfoemofag
> 
> @sean: wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ,_,
Click to expand...

:eh:


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As does it makes me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why so serious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Marriage.
> 
> @Dustin: XD
Click to expand...

Que?


----------



## Numner

I hate when people are happy.

I ONLY THE ONE TO GET HAPPY >:C

Dead puppies.

Think about it.


----------



## Hal

*<small>Time To Talk Mid Evil For No Reason!</small>*
<big>*Flee? I shall not Flee! I shall stand my ground and fight for the hand of the fair maiden!!*</big>


----------



## Gnome

MISHIE. GABBS. JENN. IF PALLY WAS HERE THE "KITTEH" SISTERS WOULD REUNITE.
:yay:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Gnome said:
			
		

> MISHIE. GABBS. JENN. IF PALLY WAS HERE THE "KITTEH" SISTERS WOULD REUNITE.
> :yay:


Yaaay <3


----------



## coffeebean!

Hal said:
			
		

> *<small>Time To Talk Mid Evil For No Reason!</small>*
> <big>*Flee? I shall not Flee! I shall stand my ground and fight for the hand of the fair maiden!!*</big>


kden

You tell that to dustin


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small>Time To Talk Mid Evil For No Reason!</small>*
> <big>*Flee? I shall not Flee! I shall stand my ground and fight for the hand of the fair maiden!!*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> kden
> 
> You tell that to dustin
Click to expand...

Do you mind If I watch?

Gnome  brought popcorn.


----------



## Hal

Dustin? It shall be done!
Dustin being?


----------



## brotatochip

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MISHIE. GABBS. JENN. IF PALLY WAS HERE THE "KITTEH" SISTERS WOULD REUNITE.
> :yay:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaay <3
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## Gnome

Hal said:
			
		

> Dustin? It shall be done!
> Dustin being?


Mega.


----------



## coffeebean!

inb4dustin


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *<small>Time To Talk Mid Evil For No Reason!</small>*
> <big>*Flee? I shall not Flee! I shall stand my ground and fight for the hand of the fair maiden!!*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> kden
> 
> You tell that to dustin
Click to expand...

*I DEMAND THE SOULS OF THE LOSER SO I MAY KEEP MY HAPPINESS.

AND CHILDREN.

AND KITTENS.*


----------



## Megamannt125

Hal said:
			
		

> Dustin? It shall be done!


You sure you wanna do that?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Fail.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ah shi- spam... There goes me and the thread. *logs due to loi*


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin? It shall be done!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You're threatening him with a dead account?

Manly toughguy.


----------



## merinda!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin? It shall be done!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

What's a picture of Deathnote gonna help you win this?
XD


----------



## Megamannt125

Oh dammit. 
Here i'll use this instead.
You sure you wanna do that?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Hal

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin? It shall be done!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I'm sure as I've ever been Dustin.
Bring yourself so you can be stricken down
*Breaks Dustins Hands*
Btw Love to see you right names down now.


----------



## Thunder

Hey u bichz gt bak in tpoc


----------



## coffeebean!

This guy can blow acid bubbles:


----------



## Hal

Back On Topic!!!


----------



## coffeebean!

We're still posting images so technically we are .-.

(Plus, nothing wrong with a little off topic in brewster's =p)


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> We're still posting images so technically we are .-.
> 
> (Plus, nothing wrong with a little off topic in brewster's =p)


Pictures of yourself? .-.

A little? You call this a little?


----------



## Gnome

Fagget and Mega the only way to settle this is.


A *censored.3.0*ING RAVE- off?

That or a battle to the death.


----------



## Hal

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still posting images so technically we are .-.
> 
> (Plus, nothing wrong with a little off topic in brewster's =p)
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of yourself? .-.
> 
> A little? You call this a little?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Megamannt125

Hal said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin? It shall be done!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure as I've ever been Dustin.
> Bring yourself so you can be stricken down
> *Breaks Dustins Hands*
> Btw Love to see you right names down now.
Click to expand...

My second victim.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still posting images so technically we are .-.
> 
> (Plus, nothing wrong with a little off topic in brewster's =p)
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of yourself? .-.
> 
> A little? You call this a little?
Click to expand...

wellwellwell
Picture thread =/= Pictures of Yourself thread /smart ass

and yus


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin? It shall be done!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure as I've ever been Dustin.
> Bring yourself so you can be stricken down
> *Breaks Dustins Hands*
> Btw Love to see you right names down now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My second victim.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Can you gimme a blank one of those?


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still posting images so technically we are .-.
> 
> (Plus, nothing wrong with a little off topic in brewster's =p)
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures of yourself? .-.
> 
> A little? You call this a little?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wellwellwell
> Picture thread =/= Pictures of Yourself thread /smart ass
> 
> and yus
Click to expand...

smertas

And no, this ain't a little off topic >:/


----------



## Hal

I'm Still Alive!


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin? It shall be done!
> 
> 
> 
> You sure you wanna do that?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure as I've ever been Dustin.
> Bring yourself so you can be stricken down
> *Breaks Dustins Hands*
> Btw Love to see you right names down now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My second victim.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you gimme a blank one of those?
Click to expand...

Oh *censored.2.0*.

Plain and simple.


----------



## Gnome

Hal said:
			
		

> I'm Still Alive!


*kicks into an endless hole sparta style*


----------



## Megamannt125

Hal said:
			
		

> I'm Still Alive!


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## merinda!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Still Alive!
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

Worst comeback evaaah


----------



## coffeebean!

XDD


----------



## Gnome

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Still Alive!
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
Click to expand...

Mega can I have a blank one of dem deathnote pictures?


----------



## Megamannt125

Gnome said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Still Alive!
> 
> 
> 
> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/FgJi0IHTRbo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mega can I have a blank one of dem deathnote pictures?
Click to expand...

Go find it on google images like I did. XD


----------



## Hal

http://www.youtube.com/v/gqtQD8kvm_8
I believe I've won.


----------



## coffeebean!

Hal said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/gqtQD8kvm_8
> I believe I've won.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Hal

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/gqtQD8kvm_8
> I believe I've won.
> 
> 
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Click to expand...

Would You.Hahahah Jk Jk.


----------



## Megamannt125

I THINK WE LEAVE THIS UP TO JENN LIKE GENTLEMEN.
Choose.


----------



## Thunder

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I THINK WE LEAVE THIS UP TO JENN LIKE GENTLEMEN.
> Choose.


Or you guys could QUIT SPAMMIN' MY THREAD.


----------



## coffeebean!

mentlegen

PIKACHU
I CHOOSE YOU!


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> mentlegen
> 
> PIKACHU
> I CHOOSE YOU!


So your into plushies now too huh?


----------



## Hal

Ok This will end It,I guess Jenn.
Woman's Choice
Then Crash the thread might go make to normal No Promises.


----------



## coffeebean!

I choose pally


----------



## Hal

YES! YES!


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I choose pally


</3


----------



## Hal

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I choose pally
> 
> 
> 
> </3
Click to expand...

Sorry Dustin
It was ladies choice.


----------



## Gnome

Hal said:
			
		

> YES! YES!


You're not Pally.


----------



## Hal

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're not Pally.
Click to expand...

Soooo.


----------



## Gnome

Hal said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're not Pally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo.
Click to expand...

Then why are you posting YES YES!, ?


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're not Pally.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's M. Bison.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Hal said:
			
		

> YES! YES!


You're mom says that every night 






xD


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're mom says that every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Gnome

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're mom says that every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## Bacon Boy

You guys are soooo off topic...


----------



## Hal

No Way.


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! YES!
> 
> 
> 
> You're mom says that every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
Click to expand...

Ditto xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mentlegen
> 
> PIKACHU
> I CHOOSE YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> So your into plushies now too huh?
Click to expand...

:|


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
Click to expand...

LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
Click to expand...

Yes, the Master Sword was indeed in ALttP, but it did not look like that. That sword you have there is not the Master Sword. It's similar, but the Master Sword has never looked exactly like that in any game. So it's either a bad replica, or a different sword altogether.

http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword


----------



## Micah

lol. Zelda nerds...


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> lol. Zelda nerds...


YES, I AM. DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IT?! D:<

=p


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
Click to expand...

Everyone knows that the Master sword has a blue hilt, 
Okay the sword Looks like it in Shape and Style but it lacks the right colour, the blades WAY to flat and theres no Triforce.
Re-do LTTP and you'll see :b


----------



## AndyB

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> lol. Zelda nerds...


I was thinkinging the same thing. xD


----------



## Megamannt125

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows that the Master sword has a blue hilt,
> Okay the sword Looks like it in Shape and Style but it lacks the right colour, the blades WAY to flat and theres no Triforce.
> Re-do LTTP and you'll see :b
Click to expand...

It doesn't have a blue hilt in ]http://www.zeldawiki.org/images/thumb/9/9c/Master_Sword.png/146px-Master_Sword.png[/img]</div>So stop trying to ruin Bacon Boy's hopes and dreams, that sword is indeed loosely based off the Master Sword from ALTTP.


----------



## SamXX

Can you remove all my pictures please? I asked about 20 pages back but I don't think you seen.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows that the Master sword has a blue hilt,
> Okay the sword Looks like it in Shape and Style but it lacks the right colour, the blades WAY to flat and theres no Triforce.
> Re-do LTTP and you'll see :b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have a blue hilt in ]http://www.zeldawiki.org/images/thumb/9/9c/Master_Sword.png/146px-Master_Sword.png[/img]</div>So stop trying to ruin Bacon Boy's hopes and dreams, that sword is indeed loosely based off the Master Sword from ALTTP.
Click to expand...

I think I love you. Jk, thanks though. And Person with the long name, you replay it and tell me if it has a blue hilt or not. I know it doesn't.


----------



## Megamannt125

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone knows that the Master sword has a blue hilt,
> Okay the sword Looks like it in Shape and Style but it lacks the right colour, the blades WAY to flat and theres no Triforce.
> Re-do LTTP and you'll see :b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't have a blue hilt in ]http://www.zeldawiki.org/images/thumb/9/9c/Master_Sword.png/146px-Master_Sword.png[/img]</div>So stop trying to ruin Bacon Boy's hopes and dreams, that sword is indeed loosely based off the Master Sword from ALTTP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I love you. Jk, thanks though. And Person with the long name, you replay it and tell me if it has a blue hilt or not. I know it doesn't.
Click to expand...

Technically it is blue in the title and when you draw it, like I said the color is inconsistent. xD
Title:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
And look here, it's blue before you pull it out, and now:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
Then it's not blue in artwork too:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
You even upgrade it in-game and it continues to change colors.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Tempered Master Sword:




Golden Master Sword:





</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

New:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I'm starting to hate my nose. :x It's not as big as that picture makes it look. >.>


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> New:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm starting to hate my nose. :x It's not as big as that picture makes it look. >.>


Oh my god, you're so cute <3

Your nose is fine. Mine is really small ._.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm starting to hate my nose. :x It's not as big as that picture makes it look. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, you're so cute <3
> 
> Your nose is fine. Mine is really small ._.
Click to expand...

:3 Your sweet.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm starting to hate my nose. :x It's not as big as that picture makes it look. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, you're so cute <3
> 
> Your nose is fine. Mine is really small ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :3 Your sweet.
Click to expand...

No, salty. :l


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> New:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm starting to hate my nose. :x It's not as big as that picture makes it look. >.>


I feel the same way about my nose. =p


----------



## sarahbear

Delete all my pictures. :]


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Delete all my pictures. :]


Done :T


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all my pictures. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Done :T
Click to expand...

Whyy thank you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Crash. Your pic. Now.


----------



## Micah

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all my pictures. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Done :T
Click to expand...

Too late. I saved them all to my computer. :veryhappy:


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all my pictures. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Done :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whyy thank you.
Click to expand...

Yer 'elcome.

@Al: When i feel like it >:c


----------



## Micah

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all my pictures. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Done :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. I saved them all to my computer. :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

Totally kidding.

I'm not creepy like that. XD


----------



## sarahbear

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all my pictures. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Done :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. I saved them all to my computer. :veryhappy:
Click to expand...

o.o


----------



## sarahbear

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete all my pictures. :]
> 
> 
> 
> Done :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. I saved them all to my computer. :veryhappy:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Totally kidding.
> 
> I'm not creepy like that. XD
Click to expand...

Okay good.
Ahahaha.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*in his native accent: italian* heyuh... Master Crash. Let me tells yous sometin. If uh your pic doesn't go up soon, you might have a... mistake.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *in his native accent: italian* heyuh... Master Crash. Let me tells yous sometin. If uh your pic doesn't go up soon, you might have a... mistake.


:T


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in his native accent: italian* heyuh... Master Crash. Let me tells yous sometin. If uh your pic doesn't go up soon, you might have a... mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> :T
Click to expand...

*mafia face*


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *in his native accent: italian* heyuh... Master Crash. Let me tells yous sometin. If uh your pic doesn't go up soon, you might have a... mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *mafia face*
Click to expand...

Foo' i am the mafia B|


----------



## Megamannt125

Bacon, I read that outloud in an italian accent, couldn't help it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon, I read that outloud in an italian accent, couldn't help it.


Mehehe! 

@Lil Crashy: You can make it up by puttin my sword pic up as my main.


----------



## Numner

I smiled and realized, I do need braces D:

But my dad gave me an ultimatum of braces or a vehicle so bummer

And I realized me and dis guy hold the phone, sit the same way, and even though we eat junk we are under weight ;D 
http://th00.deviantart.com/fs14/300W/f/2007/061/9/d/Death_Note___L_by_insomniacvampire.jpg

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>blah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>blaah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

Mishie<33

BIFFLz4LIFE


----------



## Kanye Omari West

mishie purrdy


----------



## brotatochip

xela. said:
			
		

> mishie purrdy


Thank you.

@Sean: Seanie<33 xD


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Micah

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Now you've brought the dog into it? :O

Minus that, it's a cute pic.


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've brought the dog into it? :O
> 
> Minus that, it's a cute pic.
Click to expand...

I was joking about the Pikachu *censored.3.0*ing, okay? XD They're just to snuggle with. =3 Andrew bought the puppy for me one time when we were at Target, and the Pikachu was a Christmas gift. =3

And thanks. ^^


----------



## Nightray

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>blah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>blaah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>


Beautiful as always<33


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.


----------



## SamXX

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>blah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>blaah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're far too hot D:


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
Click to expand...

Is there a problem with that? D:<


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a problem with that? D:<
Click to expand...

Mega just wants the giant Pikachu.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a problem with that? D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mega just wants the giant Pikachu.
Click to expand...

Well, too bad, 'cause it's MINE! D:<


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a problem with that? D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mega just wants the giant Pikachu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, too bad, 'cause it's MINE! D:<
Click to expand...

I want it. 
My pikachu is small.


----------



## Sporge27

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sporge27</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Bah I'll add mine to this huge compendium.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sporge27</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Bah I'll add mine to this huge compendium.


woah... you look completely different than i pictured you...


----------



## Sporge27

oh just wait I might get a pic from the next anime convention, I'll be Squall with a  gun blade :3


----------



## Marcus

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> oh just wait I might get a pic from the next anime convention, I'll be Squall with a  gun blade :3


Oo like, Sporge is out from hibernation


----------



## Bacon Boy

@Tye: I beat your pikachu:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## FITZEH

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>blah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>blaah</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Purdy : D


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> @Tye: I beat your pikachu:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>O RLY NAO?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And that's not even all of them.</div>

And WTF DID YOU DO TO SONIC?! D:


----------



## Sporge27

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Tye: I beat your pikachu:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>O RLY NAO?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's not even all of them.</div>
> 
> And WTF DID YOU DO TO SONIC?! D:
Click to expand...

MY EYES!!!!!

IT BURNZ FROM TEH CUTENESS!!!!


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a problem with that? D:<
Click to expand...

No :3

That's cute <3

and omgomgomggimmeyerplushies 

Also, you're so cute <3 And so is Sporge :3


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a problem with that? D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No :3
> 
> That's cute <3
> 
> and omgomgomggimmeyerplushies
> 
> Also, you're so cute <3 And so is Sporge :3
Click to expand...

Thankies. =3


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> @Tye: I beat your pikachu:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ninja Sonic. XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

:/

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgoodnesss..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











my eyes are coooool </div>


----------



## SamXX

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> :/
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgoodnesss..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes are coooool </div>


The last one is incredibly adorable.


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> :/
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgoodnesss..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> my eyes are coooool </div>


I think they look good


----------



## beehdaubs

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
Click to expand...

What do you mean Crash posted his picture?


----------



## Thunder

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My boyfriend made my "bed" for me tonight... X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, here we have a grown man in bed, cuddling with stuffed animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean Crash posted his picture?
Click to expand...


----------



## kierraaa-

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> :/
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgoodnesss..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes are coooool </div>


Your very preddie 
<33


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Luvbun said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :/
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgoodnesss..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my eyes are coooool </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your very preddie
> <33
Click to expand...

Thank you 

You are too <3


----------



## Gnome

Gabbz is prettay.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Gnome said:
			
		

> Gabbz is prettay.


Sean is adorable<3
haha

You know when i saw your picture i screamed xD
YOU'RE SO CUTE! <3


----------



## Fontana

See Gabby your not ugly your beautiful and all these people agree with me.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Waluigi said:
			
		

> See Gabby your not ugly your beautiful and all these people agree with me.


xP


----------



## Micah

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See Gabby your not ugly your beautiful and all these people agree with me.
> 
> 
> 
> xP
Click to expand...

Your second pic is amazing.


----------



## AndyB

I have such a pretty little sister.
She must get it from my side, eh Gabby?


----------



## Numner

Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

AndyB said:
			
		

> I have such a pretty little sister.
> She must get it from my side, eh Gabby?


Of course i did broo<3

@Comatose: Thank you


----------



## Micah

AndyB said:
			
		

> I have such a pretty little sister.
> She must get it from my side, eh Gabby?


You two are related?


----------



## Hal

Numner said:
			
		

> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!


Dude.One word "Kittens!"


----------



## merinda!

You guys are all too pretty.
Eat some ugly muffins please.


----------



## AndyB

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have such a pretty little sister.
> She must get it from my side, eh Gabby?
> 
> 
> 
> You two are related?
Click to expand...

Yep. I'm her older brother.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## kalinn

eh, sorry. computer froze >.<


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Prettie 
<33


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Prettie
> <33
Click to expand...

thank ye! 
you tooo


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kitty. :]</div>


----------



## merinda!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">/img]
> Kitty. :]</div>[/quote]Stop being so pretty.
> D:


----------



## KingofHearts

Numner said:
			
		

> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!


Please no.

They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgsdsmg]
> Kitty. :]</div>


preeetty :0


----------



## sarahbear

-mez said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">/img]
> Kitty. :]</div>[/quote]Stop being so pretty.
> D:[/quote]Pshh. xP
> Oh by the way. Can I have everything else deleted? :3
Click to expand...


----------



## merinda!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">/img]
> Kitty. :]</div>[/quote]Stop being so pretty.
> D:[/quote]Pshh. xP
> Oh by the way. Can I have everything else deleted? :3[/quote]Sure, would you like to add the kitty picture in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sarahbear

-mez said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">/img]
> Kitty. :]</div>[/quote]Stop being so pretty.
> D:[/quote]Pshh. xP
> Oh by the way. Can I have everything else deleted? :3[/quote]Sure, would you like to add the kitty picture in?[/quote]Haha, all right. XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## muffun

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty. :]</div>


Hawt. 



I have no pictures for you now. Shoo.


----------



## kalinn

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ooo lala
> Kitty. :]</div>


i love your eyes! 
i wish i could be as pretty as you


----------



## coffeebean!

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> Please no.
> 
> They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<
Click to expand...

._.

She's my wyfetti. We're very similar. 

gtfo


----------



## sarahbear

kalinn said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ooo lala
> Kitty. :]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> i love your eyes!
> i wish i could be as pretty as you
Click to expand...

Aw. :] Thanks.
But you _are_ prettay.


----------



## Hal

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> Please no.
> 
> They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
Click to expand...

Told Ya!


----------



## kalinn

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ooo lala
> Kitty. :]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> i love your eyes!
> i wish i could be as pretty as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw. :] Thanks.
> But you _are_ prettay.
Click to expand...

hah yeah right 

not pretty: 



			
				kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


xD


----------



## sarahbear

kalinn said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">ooo lala
> Kitty. :]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> i love your eyes!
> i wish i could be as pretty as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aw. :] Thanks.
> But you _are_ prettay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hah yeah right
> 
> not pretty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

Lia! :]


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sorry for late response.

@Tye: it's a sonic: bandit 1st edition


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sorry for late response.
> 
> @Tye: it's a sonic: bandit 1st edition


wat

Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>he did it again! X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Micah

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for late response.
> 
> @Tye: it's a sonic: bandit 1st edition
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>he did it again! X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Even cuter...your boyfriend is a lucky guy. XD


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Here are some recent pictures of myself.


----------



## Micah

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Here are some recent pictures of myself.


What's with the American Eagle? 

(I'd call you a sexy beast, but we can't possibly feed that ego any more...)


----------



## fabiolovessunate

I never realized how much American Eagle is in those photographs.


----------



## merinda!

When I saw your user name, I instantly thought of that picture of you and Miranda.
Ahaha. 
Looking good.


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for late response.
> 
> @Tye: it's a sonic: bandit 1st edition
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Also,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>he did it again! X3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even cuter...your boyfriend is a lucky guy. XD
Click to expand...

Thanks. =3 We're both lucky to have each other... ♥


----------



## Miranda

-mez said:
			
		

> When I saw your user name, I instantly thought of that picture of you and Miranda.
> Ahaha.
> Looking good.


That is one very awesome picture, be lucky you got to see it, It will not be re posted haha. 
Fabio! We gotta get a new picture this summer!!!!


----------



## merinda!

Miranda said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw your user name, I instantly thought of that picture of you and Miranda.
> Ahaha.
> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one very awesome picture, be lucky you got to see it, It will not be re posted haha.
> Fabio! We gotta get a new picture this summer!!!!
Click to expand...

Ahaha.
Not unless, if I find the topic again.


----------



## Megamannt125

Hm what's better...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hm what's better...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Holy *censored.2.0*, your hair is straight o.o

And two eyes, all the way.


----------



## Marcus

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hm what's better...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


They're both icky...jks   

Erm, I'd go with 2 eyes I think.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm what's better...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, your hair is straight o.o
> 
> And two eyes, all the way.
Click to expand...

I straighten my hair with a straightening iron sometimes.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm what's better...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, your hair is straight o.o
> 
> And two eyes, all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I straighten my hair with a straightening iron sometimes.
Click to expand...

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaat xD


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm what's better...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, your hair is straight o.o
> 
> And two eyes, all the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I straighten my hair with a straightening iron sometimes.
Click to expand...

Me too, all the time. =3

And one.


----------



## FITZEH

One @ mega


----------



## kierraaa-

FITZEH said:
			
		

> One @ mega


Agreed


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Teh Grudge xD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[spoiler</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Teh Grudge xD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [spoiler</div>


lolol i love it!

Is that a purple headband or whateverr?
I likee <3


----------



## kierraaa-

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Teh Grudge xD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [spoiler</div>
> 
> 
> 
> lolol i love it!
> 
> Is that a purple headband or whateverr?
> I likee <3
Click to expand...

Lol Thanks,!
Yus it is,


----------



## Micah

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hm what's better...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>One Eye</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Two Eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Two.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Why do I always insist on creepily catching up on the whole thread @_@
Everybody looks faaaabullouss! The guys are dashing and the girls are loverly (jealousss >J).
This is exceedingly random, but Tye you look like a young clone of my dentist XD
Oh and Mega I'd go with two, except maybe if you tilted your head down.


----------



## Sporge27

Go with 2 mega, I think it looks better, and you can see things better too lol.


----------



## KingofHearts

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I love your hair <3


----------



## KingofHearts

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hair <3
Click to expand...

Sank yew. =3


----------



## Tyeforce

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Fanboy of what?


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> Please no.
> 
> They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
Click to expand...

you look the exact same :L


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> Please no.
> 
> They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look the exact same :L
Click to expand...

No we dont o.0


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> Please no.
> 
> They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look the exact same :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we dont o.0
Click to expand...

Your more prettier in the inside though

;D

And you so do...


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabby makes me think of coffeebean!
> 
> 
> 
> Please no.
> 
> They are both COMPLETELY different. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look the exact same :L
Click to expand...

Barely.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look the exact same :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we dont o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your more prettier in the inside though
> 
> ;D
> 
> And you so do...
Click to expand...

Thanks.

LOL you really think so!?
Go look at our pics again.
We barely look anything alike.


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> you look the exact same :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we dont o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your more prettier in the inside though
> 
> ;D
> 
> And you so do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> LOL you really think so!?
> Go look at our pics again.
> We barely look anything alike.
Click to expand...

That's way too far back D:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No we dont o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your more prettier in the inside though
> 
> ;D
> 
> And you so do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> LOL you really think so!?
> Go look at our pics again.
> We barely look anything alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's way too far back D:
Click to expand...

Too bad


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your more prettier in the inside though
> 
> ;D
> 
> And you so do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> LOL you really think so!?
> Go look at our pics again.
> We barely look anything alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's way too far back D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad
Click to expand...

Well I win


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> LOL you really think so!?
> Go look at our pics again.
> We barely look anything alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's way too far back D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I win
Click to expand...

Not at all


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's way too far back D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all
Click to expand...

Yes.

;D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

Uhm no really.


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well I win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm no really.
Click to expand...

Yes really.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm no really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
Click to expand...

<.<
just give up.


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uhm no really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <.<
> just give up.
Click to expand...

When you do.

Cause really I should call you ohdangitstwins


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm no really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <.<
> just give up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you do.
> 
> Cause really I should call you ohdangitstwins
Click to expand...

That's some bad eye sight you got there, son.


----------



## Numner

Rianco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <.<
> just give up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you do.
> 
> Cause really I should call you ohdangitstwins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some bad eye sight you got there, son.
Click to expand...

What?

They do...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Rianco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <.<
> just give up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you do.
> 
> Cause really I should call you ohdangitstwins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some bad eye sight you got there, son.
Click to expand...

Thats for sure


----------



## Ricano

Numner said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> <.<
> just give up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you do.
> 
> Cause really I should call you ohdangitstwins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some bad eye sight you got there, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> They do...
Click to expand...

What's similar about them then?


----------



## Thunder

Rianco said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> When you do.
> 
> Cause really I should call you ohdangitstwins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some bad eye sight you got there, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> They do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's similar about them then?
Click to expand...

DEYRE BOAT GIRLS LOL


----------



## Gnome

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> That's some bad eye sight you got there, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> They do...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's similar about them then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DEYRE BOAT GIRLS LOL
Click to expand...

wut r gurlz?


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> 
> She's my wyfetti. We're very similar.
> 
> gtfo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look the exact same :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we dont o.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Your more prettier in the inside though*
> 
> ;D
> 
> And you so do...
Click to expand...

;3c

Also, lol @ this thread


----------



## KingofHearts

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboy of what?
Click to expand...

I dunno. You tell me. =3


----------



## Numner

Just put the pictures on top of each other lol


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> Just put the pictures on top of each other lol


Nah, I don't see it.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the pictures on top of each other lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I don't see it.
Click to expand...

Yer blind >:c


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the pictures on top of each other lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer blind >:c
Click to expand...

ololk


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just put the pictures on top of each other lol
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yer blind >:c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ololk
Click to expand...

I thought so D:<


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Cause I was bored after school.
xDDD


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I post too many pictures</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I think it's because I have no life</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> I think it's because I have no life


tru dat

;P


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> tru dat
> 
> ;P
Click to expand...

*cough* *You shouldn't be talking* *cough*


----------



## coffeebean!

lolowned


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> tru dat
> 
> ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough* *You shouldn't be talking* *cough*
Click to expand...

Well, i'm not, i'm typing duhh.


----------



## brotatochip

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> tru dat
> 
> ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough* *You shouldn't be talking* *cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, i'm not, i'm typing duhh.
Click to expand...

Good point.
Fine, you shouldn't be typing..


----------



## Thunder

ACROX said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's because I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> tru dat
> 
> ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *cough* *You shouldn't be talking* *cough*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, i'm not, i'm typing duhh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point.
> Fine, you shouldn't be typing..
Click to expand...

FREE WILL! I SHALL TYPE WHEN I FEEL I SHALL TYPE! D:<


----------



## coffeebean!

._.

>__>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## ATWA

k


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3


Awh, thanks gabs.
You too ;D

But srslywat
I don't see a resemblance.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
Click to expand...

Lulz sweetnbitter xD


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lulz sweetnbitter xD
Click to expand...

sweet and sour

;3


----------



## Gnome

bittersweet... symphony.


----------



## Tyeforce

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboy of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. You tell me. =3
Click to expand...

I dunno. .-.

You look better like that without the 'stache, though. =3


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
Click to expand...

Lol at first, I swear I thought you took a picture in color xD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, Tyeforce, I have the same Pikachu stuffed animal! And btw, cutee<33

You guys, are all beautiful! I have to admit it, Im in <3 with ya' guys!


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol at first, I swear I thought you took a picture in color xD
Click to expand...

.__.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Collin, you have some eyesight issues forreal


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Collin, you have some eyesight issues forreal


ololo

We need to call SUH CURRITY on him wyfetti.


----------



## ATWA

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol at first, I swear I thought you took a picture in color xD
Click to expand...

I think half of that problem is that terrible image quality xD


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Miranda said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw your user name, I instantly thought of that picture of you and Miranda.
> Ahaha.
> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one very awesome picture, be lucky you got to see it, It will not be re posted haha.
> Fabio! We gotta get a new picture this summer!!!!
Click to expand...

Maybe one where I don't look like a douche?


----------



## ATWA

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw your user name, I instantly thought of that picture of you and Miranda.
> Ahaha.
> Looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one very awesome picture, be lucky you got to see it, It will not be re posted haha.
> Fabio! We gotta get a new picture this summer!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe one where I don't look like a douche?
Click to expand...

i wanna see


----------



## coffeebean!

ATWA said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol at first, I swear I thought you took a picture in color xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think half of that problem is that terrible image quality xD
Click to expand...

I think he was referring to Gabby's picture o.o

(Being in color)


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wyfetti is gorgeousss<3
> 
> 
> 
> Awh, thanks gabs.
> You too ;D
> 
> But srslywat
> I don't see a resemblance.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And you're the sweet one, I'm bitter lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol at first, I swear I thought you took a picture in color xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think half of that problem is that terrible image quality xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he was referring to Gabby's picture o.o
Click to expand...

o


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin, you have some eyesight issues forreal
> 
> 
> 
> ololo
> 
> We need to call SUH CURRITY on him wyfetti.
Click to expand...

SUUH CURRITY!
Take him to an eyedoctor!

xD


----------



## Megamannt125

@Jenn
<3 Beautiful as always.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

I like this picture.






This one, too.


----------



## Thunder

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> [imsdmg]
> 
> I like this picture.
> 
> [imsdimg]
> 
> This one, too.


That first one is awesome xD

Second one: Cute baby


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabio, you're incredibly tan o.o


----------



## Megamannt125

Oh god Fabio your facial expression.


----------



## Numner

QUICK JENN AND GAB DO SAME POSE

GOGOGOGO


----------



## fabiolovessunate

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabio, you're incredibly tan o.o


I'm incredibly Italian.


----------



## Nic

I might post a picture tomorrow but I can't for now because I'm in bed on my iPod touch.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> QUICK JENN AND GAB DO SAME POSE
> 
> GOGOGOGO


Why?


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK JENN AND GAB DO SAME POSE
> 
> GOGOGOGO
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

IT'S A TRAP


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUICK JENN AND GAB DO SAME POSE
> 
> GOGOGOGO
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT'S A TRAP
Click to expand...

Oh no!


----------



## ATWA

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio, you're incredibly tan o.o
> 
> 
> 
> I'm incredibly Italian.
Click to expand...


----------



## KingofHearts

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboy of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. You tell me. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. .-.
> 
> You look better like that without the 'stache, though. =3
Click to expand...

D'awww thanks Tye. ;3


----------



## Tyeforce

*removed*


----------



## Tyeforce

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look like a real fanboy here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboy of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. You tell me. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno. .-.
> 
> You look better like that without the 'stache, though. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D'awww thanks Tye. ;3
Click to expand...

No problem. =3


----------



## Micah

...


----------



## Tyeforce

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mario poster in the background.
Click to expand...

INORITE?! XD


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>


That's a bit cute.


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mario poster in the background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INORITE?! XD
Click to expand...

XD

Also, that's hawt


----------



## Megamannt125

Hot/Cute/makes me ronery.


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mario poster in the background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INORITE?! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Also, that's hawt
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Moar, you say? ;3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















</div>


----------



## Thunder

DAMMIT, why did i click on that!? o_____________e

Little warning next time, Tye? :X


----------



## Megamannt125

In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:


----------



## Rawburt

Master Crash said:
			
		

> DAMMIT, why did i click on that!? o_____________e


It's okay buddy. It was surprising for all of us.


----------



## Thunder

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMIT, why did i click on that!? o_____________e
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay buddy. It was surprising for all of us.
Click to expand...

:X


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Mario poster in the background.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> INORITE?! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Also, that's hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Moar, you say? ;3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

This is TBT not RedTube. XD
Add to list?


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> DAMMIT, why did i click on that!? o_____________e
> 
> Little warning next time, Tye? :X


xDDDD agreed.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> INORITE?! XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Also, that's hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Moar, you say? ;3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is TBT not RedTube. XD
> Add to list?
Click to expand...

XD

Sadly, that's the last of the clean pics I have, lol.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:


I be squished. D:

He was trying to hit the button for the camera, but adjusted too much, so when he laid down, he was squashing meh. ;-; XD


----------



## coffeebean!

XDDD


----------



## Tyeforce

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:
> 
> 
> 
> I be squished. D:
> 
> He was trying to hit the button for the camera, but adjusted too much, so when he laid down, he was squashing meh. ;-; XD
Click to expand...

I was really squashing you?! D:
I didn't know! I'm sorry!! ;___;


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Also, that's hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Moar, you say? ;3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is TBT not RedTube. XD
> Add to list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Luckily Sadly, that's the last of the clean pics I have, lol.
Click to expand...

I'll take that as a Yes?
Fixed above sentence.


----------



## Rawburt

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:
> 
> 
> 
> I be squished. D:
> 
> He was trying to hit the button for the camera, but adjusted too much, so when he laid down, he was squashing meh. ;-; XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was really squashing you?! D:
> I didn't know! I'm sorry!! ;___;
Click to expand...

...o.o


Here's a pic of me btw

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:
> 
> 
> 
> I be squished. D:
> 
> He was trying to hit the button for the camera, but adjusted too much, so when he laid down, he was squashing meh. ;-; XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was really squashing you?! D:
> I didn't know! I'm sorry!! ;___;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...o.o
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me btw
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Hm... You look quite familiar. Though, I think of nearly a dozen faces when I try to place who you are...


----------



## coffeebean!

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:
> 
> 
> 
> I be squished. D:
> 
> He was trying to hit the button for the camera, but adjusted too much, so when he laid down, he was squashing meh. ;-; XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was really squashing you?! D:
> I didn't know! I'm sorry!! ;___;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...o.o
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me btw
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Where are the jelly donuts? D:


----------



## Rawburt

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In pic 4 your squishing poor Andrew D:
> 
> 
> 
> I be squished. D:
> 
> He was trying to hit the button for the camera, but adjusted too much, so when he laid down, he was squashing meh. ;-; XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was really squashing you?! D:
> I didn't know! I'm sorry!! ;___;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...o.o
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me btw
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm... You look quite familiar. Though, I think of nearly a dozen faces when I try to place who you are...
Click to expand...

I guess I just have one of those faces. 


Edit: @Jeen, maybe I can get someone to make an awesome Robert's face full of jelly Special Edition.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I was really squashing you?! D:
> I didn't know! I'm sorry!! ;___;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...o.o
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me btw
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm... You look quite familiar. Though, I think of nearly a dozen faces when I try to place who you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just have one of those faces.
Click to expand...

Yes, you must... Strangely, I seem to have found all those faces in one spot, here


----------



## Tyeforce

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ...o.o
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of me btw
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hm... You look quite familiar. Though, I think of nearly a dozen faces when I try to place who you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I just have one of those faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, you must... Strangely, I seem to have found all those faces in one spot, here
Click to expand...

YOU FORGOT ONE!!


----------



## Tyeforce

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Also, that's hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Moar, you say? ;3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is TBT not RedTube. XD
> Add to list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Sadly, that's the last of the clean pics I have, lol.
Click to expand...

Never mind, I found some more! =3



They're from the first day we were together... Taken on a DSi with bad lighting, so excuse the quality. =p


----------



## SamXX

Oh good god, attack of Tye and Andrew :O


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'll just leave this right here...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <small>I have moar if want. ;D (Yes, it's clean. =p)</small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Moar, you say? ;3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is TBT not RedTube. XD
> Add to list?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Sadly, that's the last of the clean pics I have, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never mind, I found some more! =3
> 
> 
> 
> They're from the first day we were together... Taken on a DSi with bad lighting, so excuse the quality. =p
Click to expand...

O_O

*wishes never saw those pictures*


----------



## Prof Gallows

Oh look.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">image removed sucka</div>

/attempts to change subject.


----------



## SamXX

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Oh look.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> /attempts to change subject.


I LOVE that snowman! He's awesome! :O


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Oh look.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> /attempts to change subject.


o.o holy...


----------



## kalinn

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Oh look.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">imggfc</div>
> 
> /attempts to change subject.


best snowman ever


----------



## coffeebean!

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Oh look.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> /attempts to change subject.


XD

That snowman was getting too n00by, eh?


----------



## Rawburt

Ah, snowmen, how jealous I am. ='[


----------



## Numner

This topic isn't about dead snowmen, if making out belongs here.

It's about posting your pictures kaygo


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my friend</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

uhm idk just posting a pic maybe to try to get back on topic? :/


----------



## SamXX

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my friend</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> uhm idk just posting a pic maybe to try to get back on topic? :/


Ahah that pic's hilarious, you always make me laugh <3

I want more pics of you with GaGa bow hair though.


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my friend</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdimg]</div>
> 
> uhm idk just posting a pic maybe to try to get back on topic? :/


lolwtf xD


----------



## AndyB

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my friend</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdimg]</div>
> 
> uhm idk just posting a pic maybe to try to get back on topic? :/
> 
> 
> 
> lolwtf xD
Click to expand...

Hairbrush singing ftw!


----------



## coffeebean!

Kalinn, you're amazing XD


----------



## kalinn

SAMwich said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my friend</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> uhm idk just posting a pic maybe to try to get back on topic? :/
> 
> 
> 
> Ahah that pic's hilarious, you always make me laugh <3
> 
> I want more pics of you with GaGa bow hair though.
Click to expand...

hahah your welcome ;D 
and ill get more maybe later, if i decide to redo it again xD 


@coffee: haha thanks  
@AndyB: Agreeed!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SHA-BAMM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SamXX

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SHA-BAMM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Gabbyy you're too cute D:<


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SHA-BAMM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I'd tap that ;DD


----------



## Micah

Gorgeous as always, Gabby.


----------



## Miranda

Now be good little boys and girls and don't do that again!


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SHA-BAMM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I still say you look like coffee...


----------



## Thunder

OKAY BEHAVE PEOPLE D<


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thank you all

@Jenn; i know you would xD
@Numner; no just no.


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thank you all
> 
> @Jenn; i know you would xD
> @Numner; no just no.


God you people are blind


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> @Jenn; i know you would xD
> @Numner; no just no.
> 
> 
> 
> God you people are blind
Click to expand...

Don't you wear glasses? :0


----------



## Numner

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> @Jenn; i know you would xD
> @Numner; no just no.
> 
> 
> 
> God you people are blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you wear glasses? :0
Click to expand...

I have twenty twenty atleast.

But actually contacts.

And how did you know .-.


----------



## Thunder

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> @Jenn; i know you would xD
> @Numner; no just no.
> 
> 
> 
> God you people are blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you wear glasses? :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have twenty twenty atleast.
> 
> But actually contacts.
> 
> And how did you know .-.
Click to expand...

I remember a picture with you in your glasses :T

Don't ask how i remember that.


----------



## Rawburt

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> 
> @Jenn; i know you would xD
> @Numner; no just no.
> 
> 
> 
> God you people are blind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you wear glasses? :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have twenty twenty atleast.
> 
> But actually contacts.
> 
> And how did you know .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a picture with you in your glasses :T
> 
> Don't ask how i remember that.
Click to expand...

I remember it too.


----------



## Numner

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you wear glasses? :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have twenty twenty atleast.
> 
> But actually contacts.
> 
> And how did you know .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember a picture with you in your glasses :T
> 
> Don't ask how i remember that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember it too.
Click to expand...

I don't ;-;


----------



## coffeebean!

I still don't understand how Gabs and I look alike.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I still don't understand how Gabs and I look alike.


Same


----------



## fabiolovessunate

As you can tell, me and my friends get very drunk. (Then we play games.)


----------



## Thunder

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> As you can tell, me and my friends get very drunk. (Then we play games.)
> 
> sdmg]


That smile reminds me of the  :veryhappy: smiley.


----------



## Gnome

*removed*

Your friend likes flippin' us off.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Gnome said:
			
		

> *removed*
> 
> Your friend likes flippin' us off.


He's not a big fan of the camera.


----------



## Numner

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *removed*
> 
> Your friend likes flippin' us off.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a big fan of the camera.
Click to expand...

dud bear is bad 4 u


----------



## SamXX

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs122.snc3/16968_376798490087_686745087_10412305_6898562_n.jpg

Scawee D:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

SAMwich said:
			
		

> http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs122.snc3/16968_376798490087_686745087_10412305_6898562_n.jpg
> 
> Scawee D:


xD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice pictures, guys!

And just saying, Tyeforce, I don't think you should post pictures like that again, it's against the rules :S ..


----------



## Tyeforce

Azila said:
			
		

> Nice pictures, guys!
> 
> And just saying, Tyeforce, I don't think you should post pictures like that again, it's against the rules :S ..


It's not really against the rules... But whatever, the discussion's over. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy

Dear lord, why did I look at those pics of the and Andrew? 

Anyways, nice pics other people.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Dear lord, why did I look at those pics of the and Andrew?
> 
> Anyways, nice pics other people.


MY NAME ISN'T "THE"! D:<

XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord, why did I look at those pics of the and Andrew?
> 
> Anyways, nice pics other people.
> 
> 
> 
> MY NAME ISN'T "THE"! D:<
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Blame apple for making safari have autocorrect.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord, why did I look at those pics of the and Andrew?
> 
> Anyways, nice pics other people.
> 
> 
> 
> MY NAME ISN'T "THE"! D:<
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame apple for making safari have autocorrect.
Click to expand...

SECONDARY CLICK > "LEARN SPELLING"

D:<

=p


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord, why did I look at those pics of the and Andrew?
> 
> Anyways, nice pics other people.
> 
> 
> 
> MY NAME ISN'T "THE"! D:<
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame apple for making safari have autocorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SECONDARY CLICK > "LEARN SPELLING"
> 
> D:<
> 
> =p
Click to expand...

Can't do that on an itouch!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear lord, why did I look at those pics of the and Andrew?
> 
> Anyways, nice pics other people.
> 
> 
> 
> MY NAME ISN'T "THE"! D:<
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame apple for making safari have autocorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SECONDARY CLICK > "LEARN SPELLING"
> 
> D:<
> 
> =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't do that on an itouch!
Click to expand...

GET ON YOUR COMPUTER THEN! XD


----------



## Rockman!

Getting a new camera soon.

Let's hope it can take HQ pics.

=D


----------



## Erica

LOL@thefacesofTBT.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Blame apple for making safari have autocorrect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SECONDARY CLICK > "LEARN SPELLING"
> 
> D:<
> 
> =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't do that on an itouch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GET ON YOUR COMPUTER THEN! XD
Click to expand...

Don't want to.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I'll post a picture as soon as I get my camera working.


----------



## Tyeforce

Erica said:
			
		

> LOL@thefacesofTBT.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kC2qY6uo8E#t=0m44s


----------



## Erica

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL@thefacesofTBT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kC2qY6uo8E#t=0m44s
Click to expand...

Yes they are.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL@thefacesofTBT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kC2qY6uo8E#t=0m44s
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL@thefacesofTBT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kC2qY6uo8E#t=0m44s
Click to expand...

gaooooow.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL@thefacesofTBT.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8kC2qY6uo8E#t=0m44s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

BECAUSE THEY'RE EVIL, DUH! D:<

=p


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Sarc said:
			
		

> I'll post a picture as soon as I get my camera working.


Hehe.. 

Sadly, I can't..  ;( *doesn't want to be under age*


----------



## KingofHearts

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm on the right. I look like I'm 12. xD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Fontana

Sarc said:
			
		

> I'll post a picture as soon as I get my camera working.


Finally I can see Lexi D:


----------



## «Jack»

Feelin' sick today.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Jak said:
			
		

> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">aqwo</div>


FRECKLEFRECKLEFRECKLE


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">aqwo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> FRECKLEFRECKLEFRECKLE
Click to expand...

Wut.


----------



## Numner

Jak said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">aqwo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> FRECKLEFRECKLEFRECKLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut.
Click to expand...

By your left eye.

It's an attention grabber o:


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">aqwo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> FRECKLEFRECKLEFRECKLE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your left eye.
> 
> It's an attention grabber o:
Click to expand...

Oic.


----------



## FITZEH

Tye why the *censored.3.0* did you post them pics


----------



## SamXX

Jak said:
			
		

> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look vicious!


----------



## Megamannt125

FITZEH said:
			
		

> Tye why the *censored.3.0* did you post them pics


Sure is old'd in this post.


----------



## kalinn

k so i put on eyeliner for the first time EVER today. 
and idk if i like it or not. i think it makes me look older o_o
or a vampire :0 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bleh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(dont put on front page please)</div>


----------



## AndyB

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> FITZEH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye why the *censored.3.0* did you post them pics
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is old'd in this post.
Click to expand...

Seems some people just want to bring up crap so they can argue. Shame.


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> k so i put on eyeliner for the first time EVER today.
> and idk if i like it or not. i think it makes me look older o_o
> or a vampire :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bleh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont put on front page please)</div>


Did you get blue tips?
You look very prettyful with eyeliner.


----------



## muffun

Jak said:
			
		

> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You have bags under your eyes. :U


----------



## Princess

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Master Sword was indeed in ALttP, but it did not look like that. That sword you have there is not the Master Sword. It's similar, but the Master Sword has never looked exactly like that in any game. So it's either a bad replica, or a different sword altogether.
> 
> http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword
Click to expand...

...omg..
...
nerd fest
RUN


----------



## Roxas

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my new Master Sword from the Original LoZ game.  <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but the Master Sword wasn't in The Legend of Zelda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Master Sword was indeed in ALttP, but it did not look like that. That sword you have there is not the Master Sword. It's similar, but the Master Sword has never looked exactly like that in any game. So it's either a bad replica, or a different sword altogether.
> 
> http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...omg..
> ...
> nerd fest
> RUN
Click to expand...

Roxas walks.


----------



## Princess

Roxas said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> LTTP!!! It was there. I remember it being a pain in the ass to get too!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, the Master Sword was indeed in ALttP, but it did not look like that. That sword you have there is not the Master Sword. It's similar, but the Master Sword has never looked exactly like that in any game. So it's either a bad replica, or a different sword altogether.
> 
> http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...omg..
> ...
> nerd fest
> RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roxas walks.
Click to expand...

strikingmatches  smacks roxas' head


----------



## Roxas

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Master Sword was indeed in ALttP, but it did not look like that. That sword you have there is not the Master Sword. It's similar, but the Master Sword has never looked exactly like that in any game. So it's either a bad replica, or a different sword altogether.
> 
> http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...omg..
> ...
> nerd fest
> RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roxas walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cryindarkness  smacks roxas' head
Click to expand...

Fawk, someone made the screen little.

And lolvirtualsmackshurtD=


----------



## Princess

Roxas said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword
> 
> 
> 
> ...omg..
> ...
> nerd fest
> RUN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roxas walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cryindarkness  smacks roxas' head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawk, someone made the screen little.
> 
> And lolvirtualsmackshurtD=
Click to expand...

lolgoodforyou


----------



## kalinn

-mez said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k so i put on eyeliner for the first time EVER today.
> and idk if i like it or not. i think it makes me look older o_o
> or a vampire :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bleh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont put on front page please)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get blue tips?
> You look very prettyful with eyeliner.
Click to expand...

uhmm no lol


----------



## Roxas

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_Sword
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas walks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cryindarkness  smacks roxas' head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawk, someone made the screen little.
> 
> And lolvirtualsmackshurtD=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolgoodforyou
Click to expand...

GO, RED RANGER.


....wait.


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k so i put on eyeliner for the first time EVER today.
> and idk if i like it or not. i think it makes me look older o_o
> or a vampire :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>bleh?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont put on front page please)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get blue tips?
> You look very prettyful with eyeliner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhmm no lol
Click to expand...

Looks like you did.


----------



## Princess

Roxas said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>http://www.zeldawiki.org/Master_SwordRoxas walks.
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness  smacks roxas' head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fawk, someone made the screen little.
> 
> And lolvirtualsmackshurtD=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolgoodforyou
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GO, RED RANGER.
> 
> 
> ....wait.
Click to expand...

...
TEENAGE MUTANT NINJA TURTLES


----------



## iVocaloid

Wow, TBT is hot.


----------



## «Jack»

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have bags under your eyes. :U
Click to expand...

I'm sick. What did you expect?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kaliin you look beautiful!


----------



## muffun

Jak said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have bags under your eyes. :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sick. What did you expect?
Click to expand...

I never said sick people don't have baggy eyes, I was just pointing it out.

Gawd.


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have bags under your eyes. :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sick. What did you expect?
Click to expand...

I didn't go to the Hockey game with you last night and get free food, and you didn't see the Avatar with me today for my b-day.
>:[


----------



## «Jack»

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin' sick today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have bags under your eyes. :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sick. What did you expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said sick people don't have baggy eyes, I was just pointing it out.
> 
> Gawd.
Click to expand...

I wasn't saying that in a inflammatory way. Sorry if it came out that way.
D:


----------



## kalinn

Azila said:
			
		

> Kaliin you look beautiful!


aw thanks 

@mez: i got blue tips when i was like 13. lol


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

olol


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Hehe, Numner.. 

And Your welcome Kaliin! :3


----------



## iVocaloid

Yups, you are all very handsome/pretty. :3


----------



## Numner

iVocaloid said:
			
		

> Yups, you are all very handsome/pretty. :3


Post- your picture


----------



## iVocaloid

Numner said:
			
		

> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yups, you are all very handsome/pretty. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Post
Click to expand...

What? o_o


----------



## Numner

iVocaloid said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yups, you are all very handsome/pretty. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? o_o
Click to expand...

Post your picture 

Join us.


----------



## iVocaloid

Numner said:
			
		

> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yups, you are all very handsome/pretty. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post your picture
> 
> Join us.
Click to expand...

I do NOT take good pictures. e_e


----------



## Numner

iVocaloid said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yups, you are all very handsome/pretty. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post your picture
> 
> Join us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do NOT take good pictures. e_e
Click to expand...

Neither does anyone at facebook/myspace

But it doesn't stop them from posting 5893459 pictures


----------



## iVocaloid

Numner said:
			
		

> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What? o_o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post your picture
> 
> Join us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do NOT take good pictures. e_e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does anyone at facebook/myspace
> 
> But it doesn't stop them from posting 5893459 pictures
Click to expand...

I. KNOW. RIGHT. e__e;
AND 
I might post.


----------



## Numner

iVocaloid said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Post your picture
> 
> Join us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do NOT take good pictures. e_e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does anyone at facebook/myspace
> 
> But it doesn't stop them from posting 5893459 pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I. KNOW. RIGHT. e__e;
> AND
> I might post.
Click to expand...

Well do eet


----------



## iVocaloid

Numner said:
			
		

> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I do NOT take good pictures. e_e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does anyone at facebook/myspace
> 
> But it doesn't stop them from posting 5893459 pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I. KNOW. RIGHT. e__e;
> AND
> I might post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well do eet
Click to expand...






^ He says no.


----------



## Marcus

iVocaloid said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iVocaloid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does anyone at facebook/myspace
> 
> But it doesn't stop them from posting 5893459 pictures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I. KNOW. RIGHT. e__e;
> AND
> I might post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well do eet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ He says no.
Click to expand...

COmputeh says No.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I look sick-faded. D;


----------



## kierraaa-

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">SessiNess</div>
> I look sick-faded. D;


Sessi ;]
<33


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">cutepic</div>


You're so cuteeeeeee<3


----------



## Ron Swanson

@Cry&Luvbun - Ahaha, thank you. 

My friend took that pic when I wasn't paying attention.
xD


----------



## Elliot

What Nationality are you? You look so familiar to me. Haha.
(To Pika)


----------



## Ron Swanson

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> What Nationality are you? You look so familiar to me. Haha.
> (To Pika)


Filipino, maybe you saw me somewhere?
Ahah.


----------



## Elliot

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Nationality are you? You look so familiar to me. Haha.
> (To Pika)
> 
> 
> 
> Filipino, maybe you saw me somewhere?
> Ahah.
Click to expand...

Aha, i knew you were Filipino some how. 
Hmm.


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cute!
I love that ring! xD <3


----------



## kierraaa-

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> I love that ring! xD <3
Click to expand...

xD
Thanks,! I got it off a cupcake!


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute!
> I love that ring! xD <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> Thanks,! I got it off a cupcake!
Click to expand...

cupcakes are scrumptious.


----------



## Smartysaar

what the heck  

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Optimus Prime?
You look stunning as always Kierra.
;D


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Optimus Prime?
> You look stunning as always Kierra.
> ;D
Click to expand...

Yus,!
Lol, So do you
And Thanks!


----------



## KingofHearts

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> what the heck
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Are you related to squishysaar by chance?


----------



## Smartysaar

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to squishysaar by chance?
Click to expand...

Not related like sisters or anything but we know eachother =)


----------



## KingofHearts

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to squishysaar by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not related like sisters or anything but we know eachother =)
Click to expand...

Ya'll look alike. =o


----------



## Smartysaar

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Optimus Prime?
> You look stunning as always Kierra.
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yus,!
> Lol, So do you
> And Thanks!
Click to expand...

Nice pic  love the ring transformers ftw! lol


----------



## Smartysaar

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to squishysaar by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not related like sisters or anything but we know eachother =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll look alike. =o
Click to expand...

haha  really? we've never been told we look alike.


----------



## KingofHearts

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what the heck
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Are you related to squishysaar by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not related like sisters or anything but we know eachother =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll look alike. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha  really? we've never been told we look alike.
Click to expand...

Well now you did. :3


----------



## kierraaa-

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Optimus Prime?
> You look stunning as always Kierra.
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yus,!
> Lol, So do you
> And Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic  love the ring transformers ftw! lol
Click to expand...

Thanks you very pretty too!


----------



## Smartysaar

TuxedoSono said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TuxedoSono said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Not related like sisters or anything but we know eachother =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya'll look alike. =o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha  really? we've never been told we look alike.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well now you did. :3
Click to expand...

 thanks =) lol


----------



## Smartysaar

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Optimus Prime?
> You look stunning as always Kierra.
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yus,!
> Lol, So do you
> And Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic  love the ring transformers ftw! lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks you very pretty too!
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Ron Swanson

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">RING<3</div>


Aghh, the ring, I WANT IT<3
Cute picture .


----------



## kierraaa-

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aghh, the ring, I WANT IT<3
> Cute picture .
Click to expand...

xD
Thanks,!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I just noticed, Gnome has his picture up when he's under 13 -_- .


----------



## Princess

Azila said:
			
		

> I just noticed, Gnome has his picture up when he's under 13 -_- .


I thought this was already discussed?


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYPER PICS!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed, Gnome has his picture up when he's under 13 -_- .
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this was already discussed?
Click to expand...

I don't even know, I was just saying I just noticed that..


----------



## Gnome

Azila said:
			
		

> I just noticed, Gnome has his picture up when he's under 13 -_- .


Yeah, but I'm cool like that.


----------



## Smartysaar

Wow everybody in tbt are so gorgeous!


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Before church today. c:


----------



## muffun

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:


Purtay.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolemoheadphones</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SamXX

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:


Why are you all so pretty <3


----------



## Bacon Boy

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you all so pretty <3
Click to expand...

Why thank you!


----------



## Yokie

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you all so pretty <3
Click to expand...

Geez...   Hehe...


----------



## AndyB

Say hi to Koops.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Hi Koops! : D


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hi Koops! : D


^__^


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koops! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^
Click to expand...



<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Koops's Bro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Yokie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koops! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Koops's Bro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

That is Koops. :gyroidconfused:


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koops! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Koops's Bro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

That's where I got his name.
After posting my pic earlier... I really wanted to play PMTTYD. (I actually just downloaded the soundtrack)


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koops! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Koops's Bro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I got his name.
> After posting my pic earlier... I really wanted to play PMTTYD. (I actually just downloaded the soundtrack)
Click to expand...

Awesome game. Right?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Koops! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ^__^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Koops's Bro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I got his name.
> After posting my pic earlier... I really wanted to play PMTTYD. (I actually just downloaded the soundtrack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome game. Right?
Click to expand...

I really want to play it now. ):


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Koops's Bro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's where I got his name.
> After posting my pic earlier... I really wanted to play PMTTYD. (I actually just downloaded the soundtrack)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome game. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really want to play it now. ):
Click to expand...

Wait and we'll have a race to see who can beat it first.


----------



## ATWA

some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap

gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing


----------



## Numner

ATWA said:
			
		

> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing


Spoilers much?


----------



## ATWA

Numner said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers much?
Click to expand...

the fact still stands


----------



## Numner

ATWA said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Spoilers much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the fact still stands
Click to expand...

...

o

I misread


----------



## Tyeforce

ATWA said:
			
		

> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing


Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
Click to expand...

That seems kinda bad...


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That seems kinda bad...
Click to expand...

Why? It only resizes images on forums that would otherwise stretch the page. Safari is awesome. =3


----------



## ATWA

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
Click to expand...

I'm using Firefox.

Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing

Also, I tried Safari, didn't like it.


----------



## Numner

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Also, I tried Safari, didn't like it.
Click to expand...

But you get to see more of my skin and junk


----------



## Thunder

Please don't turn this into a topic about Safari vs. Firefox >_________>


----------



## Tyeforce

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
Click to expand...

I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
Click to expand...

I don't want my images resized .-.


----------



## Vivi

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
Click to expand...

Didn't you use to like Firefox?


----------



## Zex

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Please don't turn this into a topic about Safari vs. Firefox >_________>


Of course not. Internet explorer is clearly the best.


----------



## ATWA

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
Click to expand...

I'm not going to sit here and argue with you about Firefox versus Safari. Or Internet Explorer for that matter

Fact is, people need to resize their images.

It's as easy as going into Paint and sketch/skewing.


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my images resized .-.
Click to expand...

It only resizes images that would stretch the page on a forum. Nothing else.


----------



## Thunder

I can see where this is going.

So i'll say this early.

<big><big><big><big><big><big>*ENOUGH*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Tyeforce

Vivi said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you use to like Firefox?
Click to expand...

I used to, but then I learned the ways of Safari. =3 It displays web pages better than Firefox, and a lot more. It uses the WebKit base, which is the latest and best browser software available (and it's made by Apple =3).


----------



## Tyeforce

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to *censored.3.0*ing resize their crap
> 
> gets annoying having to scroll to see the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't your browser automatically resize them? Mine does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not going to sit here and argue with you about Firefox versus Safari. Or Internet Explorer for that matter
> 
> Fact is, people need to resize their images.
> 
> It's as easy as going into Paint and sketch/skewing.
Click to expand...

But people are lazy.

@Crash: 'Kay.


----------



## Sporge27

Not another nerd fight... I'm not done with the other one


----------



## SilentHopes

I'll post my picture in about........

7 months and 11 days


----------



## Ron Swanson

Just to get back on topic.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
My friend I are were bored that day.


----------



## Roxas

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I can see where this is going.
> 
> So i'll say this early.
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>*ENOUGH*</big></big></big></big></big></big>


nou


o:


----------



## Shadow Jolteon

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Firefox.
> 
> Even if I don't have it, people should have the levelheadedness to resize the damn thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my images resized .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only resizes images that would stretch the page on a forum. Nothing else.
Click to expand...

That's not Safari... That's probably a script that ZetaBoards uses. .-. It probably doesn't work on Firefox because of it's obnoxiously bad Javascript support. Even Internet Exploder is easier to develop scripts for, and you have to memorize completely different stuff to make scripts for IE. =P

Edit: By the way, I'm not saying Internet Exploder is better than Firefox, because IE is still the absolute worse. I'd rather IE be dropped by Microsoft so developers don't have to deal with building support into their websites for it. XD


----------



## Tyeforce

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my images resized .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only resizes images that would stretch the page on a forum. Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Safari... That's probably a script that ZetaBoards uses. .-. It probably doesn't work on Firefox because of it's obnoxiously bad Javascript support. Even Internet Exploder is easier to develop scripts for, and you have to memorize completely different stuff to make scripts for IE. =P
Click to expand...

Okay, I stand corrected. XD Firefox's fault, then. =p


----------



## Numner

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize that other browsers like Firefox didn't resize the images. =p Oh well, that'll teach you to use Safari. =3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want my images resized .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It only resizes images that would stretch the page on a forum. Nothing else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Safari... That's probably a script that ZetaBoards uses. .-. It probably doesn't work on Firefox because of it's obnoxiously bad Javascript support. Even Internet Exploder is easier to develop scripts for, and you have to memorize completely different stuff to make scripts for IE. =P
> 
> Edit: By the way, I'm not saying Internet Exploder is better than Firefox, because IE is still the absolute worse. I'd rather IE be dropped by Microsoft so developers don't have to deal with building support into their websites for it. XD
Click to expand...

*Looks at your post*

*Looks at post below*

<small><small><small><small>I like you so much more</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>


----------



## Numner

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>


Your a lad?

._.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Numner said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your a lad?
> 
> ._.
Click to expand...

Nope. ^^

Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3


----------



## Numner

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your a lad?
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
Click to expand...

D;

Drama!?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Numner said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your a lad?
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D;
> 
> Drama!?
Click to expand...

That's right, kiddes! Tune in next week to find out whether or not Ron Ronaldo is really a man!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsd/img]
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgsdsimg]
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>


Actually more like 525671236421346537th, but who's counting?


----------



## Rawburt

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your a lad?
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D;
> 
> Drama!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, kiddes! Tune in next week to find out whether or not Ron Ronaldo is really a man!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
Click to expand...

lol, the next week's show has been spoiled.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D;
> 
> Drama!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, kiddes! Tune in next week to find out whether or not Ron Ronaldo is really a man!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, the next week's show has been spoiled.
Click to expand...

The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:


----------



## Rawburt

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
> 
> 
> 
> D;
> 
> Drama!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, kiddes! Tune in next week to find out whether or not Ron Ronaldo is really a man!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, the next week's show has been spoiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:
Click to expand...

Yeah, Master Crash is gonna cancel your show. =[


----------



## Numner

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
> 
> 
> 
> D;
> 
> Drama!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's right, kiddes! Tune in next week to find out whether or not Ron Ronaldo is really a man!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, the next week's show has been spoiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:
Click to expand...

Show was canceled.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Numner said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, kiddes! Tune in next week to find out whether or not Ron Ronaldo is really a man!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, the next week's show has been spoiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show was canceled.
Click to expand...

It had a great run. ;;A;; The stores will be selling T-shirts of it for YEARS, I tellz ya!


----------



## «Jack»

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol, the next week's show has been spoiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show was canceled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had a great run. ;;A;; The stores will be selling T-shirts of it for YEARS, I tellz ya!
Click to expand...

I bought the 30 second anniversary DVD set.


----------



## Thunder

Jak said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show was canceled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had a great run. ;;A;; The stores will be selling T-shirts of it for YEARS, I tellz ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the 30 second anniversary DVD set.
Click to expand...

The platinum version with the collectable tin?


----------



## «Jack»

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepBecause I love plastering pictures of plainness all over the world wide web... 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I realized that none of my pics had my glasses in 'em, and that's like a lie ):</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one because the light sketchily reflects so my eyes are incognito >D </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And because I need to get a hobby.. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized this is like the 43985723847538745th picture where I'm sticking out my tongue. I guess I'm just a rebellious lad. :T</div>Nope. ^^
> 
> Or AM I? Dunn dunn dunn >:3<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the spoileriest spoiler of all</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <small><small><small><small><small><small>She isn't! </small></small></small></small></small></small></div>The ratings are gonna go down the tank for this. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Show was canceled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had a great run. ;;A;; The stores will be selling T-shirts of it for YEARS, I tellz ya!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the 30 second anniversary DVD set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The platinum version with the collectable tin?
Click to expand...

Hell yes.


----------



## kalinn

:0 

me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rawburt

kalinn said:
			
		

> :0
> 
> me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That picture is too awesome.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> :0
> 
> me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your little bro is supa cute. 8D
Oh man I want those hats I could be an old-timey spy


----------



## kalinn

@raw: haha thanks 
@ron: xD i told him you thought he was cute and he said "i already have 3 girlfriends, but thanks." xDDD silly lil 5 year olds xP


----------



## Nic

Rawburt said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is too awesome.
Click to expand...

There the Jabawockiez (sp?)


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> :0
> 
> me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


xDD
Aww
Cute


----------



## kalinn

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is too awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There the Jabawockiez (sp?)
Click to expand...

lol i didnt think about that! lol we could be them too i suppose xD 

@luvbun: thankss


----------



## Numner

Oh no not more agents!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Kalinn- I'll try to get over the pain of rejection XD;


----------



## kalinn

Numner said:
			
		

> Oh no not more agents!


we're obviously not good agents if you found out we're agents already ._. 

@ron: hahah k, ill give you some ice cream or something if youd like xD


----------



## Nic

kalinn said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> me and my little brother went to walmart today and we found hats that looked exactly like<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Agent P's hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is too awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There the Jabawockiez (sp?)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i didnt think about that! lol we could be them too i suppose xD
> 
> @luvbun: thankss
Click to expand...

I'm still thinking that I had a jacket similar to your brother when I was four years old.  But what makes the picture awesome is your brother.  He is a coolio monster.


----------



## Smartysaar

Wow people are still posting here lol 

well i guess i'll post something XD

well i used to have super looong hair like this↓↓↓↓

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>looong hairr</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

But then i just cut it the day before new years eve and it ended up like i have it now 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>short hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>

Big difference huh

oh yea and just a random pic of a weird sign i found some place 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>weird sign</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

@Kaliin: Beautiful as always. ;D

@Smartysaar: Those are both pretty!

@Nightray: It's hard to see you, but it looks good .


----------



## AndyB

Nightray said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Snow</div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.


Ooh, that is alot of snow. And nice hair. ;D


----------



## SamXX

New picture, you can add it to the front page ^_^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear

SAMwich said:
			
		

> New picture, you can add it to the front page ^_^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You like kinda like Wayne Rooney. 0__0


----------



## SamXX

Pear said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New picture, you can add it to the front page ^_^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You like kinda like Wayne Rooney. 0__0
Click to expand...

Nooooo ;-;

I better not.


----------



## coffeebean!

Chelz, you're such a hottie <3

CAN I KEEP YOU? XD


----------



## Numner

Nightray said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.


._.''

Kay

Hotness

And sam your smile is so sexy.


----------



## merinda!

Nightray said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.


Your skin is really pretty and so is the side of your face.

@kalinn; Reppin' the hats.
@smarty; You're really pretty.


----------



## Pear

-mez said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Your skin is really pretty and so is the side of your face.
> 
> @kalinn; Reppin' the hats.
> @smarty; You're really pretty.
Click to expand...

I hate the side of my face. It's ok from the front, but from the side it looks almost chimp-like. XD


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me in narwhal form</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## muffun

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New picture, you can add it to the front page ^_^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You like kinda like Wayne Rooney. 0__0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nooooo ;-;
> 
> I better not.
Click to expand...

I see the resemblance. 0:


----------



## merinda!

Pear said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Your skin is really pretty and so is the side of your face.
> 
> @kalinn; Reppin' the hats.
> @smarty; You're really pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the side of my face. It's ok from the front, but from the side it looks almost chimp-like. XD
Click to expand...

I absolutely *HATE* the side of my face.


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me in narwhal form</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Bahaha, I love communications class. XD


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Your skin is really pretty and so is the side of your face.
> 
> @kalinn; Reppin' the hats.
> @smarty; You're really pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the side of my face. It's ok from the front, but from the side it looks almost chimp-like. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely *HATE* the side of my face.
Click to expand...

I hate the front of my face xD


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.
> 
> 
> 
> Your skin is really pretty and so is the side of your face.
> 
> @kalinn; Reppin' the hats.
> @smarty; You're really pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the side of my face. It's ok from the front, but from the side it looks almost chimp-like. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely *HATE* the side of my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the front of my face xD
Click to expand...

Now that you come to think of it, I hate my whole face in general.
DDD


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the side of my face. It's ok from the front, but from the side it looks almost chimp-like. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I absolutely *HATE* the side of my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the front of my face xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you come to think of it, I hate my whole face in general.
> DDD
Click to expand...

You know what?
You're not alone! D


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely *HATE* the side of my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the front of my face xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you come to think of it, I hate my whole face in general.
> DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what?
> You're not alone! D
Click to expand...

But you have a pretty face.
You can't hate a pretty face.


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>*HATE* the side of my face.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate the front of my face xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you come to think of it, I hate my whole face in general.
> DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what?
> You're not alone! D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you have a pretty face.
> You can't hate a pretty face.
Click to expand...

Well, I can ._.


----------



## kalinn

@everyone saying something about our hats: thanks lol


----------



## Smartysaar

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>*HATE*
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you come to think of it, I hate my whole face in general.
> DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what?
> You're not alone! D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you have a pretty face.
> You can't hate a pretty face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I can ._.
Click to expand...

i hate my face too lol XD


----------



## Nightray

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Chelz, you're such a hottie <3
> 
> CAN I KEEP YOU? XD


Thanks and sure. 

@Andy: Thanks, *Gives you snow*
@Mez,: Eh, thanks. 8D


----------



## AndyB

Nightray said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chelz, you're such a hottie <3
> 
> CAN I KEEP YOU? XD
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and sure.
> 
> @Andy: Thanks, *Gives you snow*
Click to expand...

We had alot of snow here not too long ago. =D
But I'll take some more.


----------



## SamXX

Numner said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.
> 
> 
> 
> ._.''
> 
> Kay
> 
> Hotness
> 
> And sam your smile is so sexy.
Click to expand...

I... haz no smile D:<


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely *HATE* the side of my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate the front of my face xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now that you come to think of it, I hate my whole face in general.
> DDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what?
> You're not alone! D
Click to expand...

Nooo
Don't hate your face. It's hawt.


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>i haz long hair too. : D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>So, who wants some snow? I have lots.
> 
> 
> 
> ._.''
> 
> Kay
> 
> Hotness
> 
> And sam your smile is so sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I... haz no smile D:<
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## coffeebean!

.-.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.


----------



## Pear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.


Haha, same. It's stressful, and srs bsns.


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.


oooooOoOOOOooooOoOOooo


----------



## coffeebean!

Pear said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, same. It's stressful, and srs bsns.
Click to expand...

oyus

@Kyoo: wat


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.


Those bangs are bangin'
XD
Pretty as usual.


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
Click to expand...

You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD

Oh, and thanks <3


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .-.
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.


There is an odd difference in your index finger.


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an odd difference in your index finger.
Click to expand...

wut

Are you talking about the fact that the others are kind of black? I peeled off all the nail polish in class the other day because I got bored xD


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an odd difference in your index finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
Click to expand...

You didn't paint it.

Or you just ate it off. ( The paint )


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an odd difference in your index finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't paint it.
> 
> Or you just ate it off.
Click to expand...

It's the only one missing color because I got bored in class and decided to peel it off.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an odd difference in your index finger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't paint it.
> 
> Or you just ate it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the only one missing color because I got bored in class and decided to peel it off.
Click to expand...

It has more color than the painted ones.


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.


Pruddy!
(;


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> wut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't paint it.
> 
> Or you just ate it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the only one missing color because I got bored in class and decided to peel it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has more color than the painted ones.
Click to expand...

hurr


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
Click to expand...

I do use the word 'fringe', but sometimes I use bangs.
]


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do use the word 'fringe', but sometimes I use bangs.
> ]
Click to expand...

I've never actually heard the term fringe as "bangs".


----------



## coffeebean!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do use the word 'fringe', but sometimes I use bangs.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never actually heard the term fringe as "bangs".
Click to expand...

Where are you from?


----------



## kierraaa-

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do use the word 'fringe', but sometimes I use bangs.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never actually heard the term fringe as "bangs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you from?
Click to expand...

Virginia


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do use the word 'fringe', but sometimes I use bangs.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never actually heard the term fringe as "bangs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you from?
Click to expand...

Fringe?


----------



## coffeebean!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I do use the word 'fringe', but sometimes I use bangs.
> ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've never actually heard the term fringe as "bangs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virginia
Click to expand...

o-o

I've rarely heard someone call it a fringe here.


----------



## ATWA

hai guis i gots fringes


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I've never actually heard the term fringe as "bangs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virginia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o-o
> 
> I've rarely heard someone call it a fringe here.
Click to expand...

Didn't they call it bangs in like the 60/70/80's?


----------



## coffeebean!

ATWA said:
			
		

> hai guis i gots fringes


FINGERS, YOU SAY?

@Mez: I don't know, I wasn't alive at that time to check XD


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hai guis i gots fringes
> 
> 
> 
> FINGERS, YOU SAY?
> 
> @Mez: I don't know, I wasn't alive at that time to check XD
Click to expand...

sure, let's go with that


----------



## Gnome

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Virginia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o-o
> 
> I've rarely heard someone call it a fringe here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't they call it bangs in like the 60/70/80's?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure they're still called bangs. At least that's what everyone I know calls them.


----------



## Megamannt125

@Jenn
omgibitemynailstoo<3


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> @Jenn
> omgibitemynailstoo<3


I don't make it a habit though =p

Usually when I'm reading or something I just bite down on them but I don't like rip them off.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jenn
> omgibitemynailstoo<3
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make it a habit though =p
> 
> Usually when I'm reading or something I just bite down on them but I don't like rip them off.
Click to expand...

Oh. You're no fun.


----------



## Hub12

I HAVE A PICTURE.


But I don't feel like posting it loolololololo.


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jenn
> omgibitemynailstoo<3
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make it a habit though =p
> 
> Usually when I'm reading or something I just bite down on them but I don't like rip them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. You're no fun.
Click to expand...

I bite on my sleeves too .-.

@Hub: CAUSE YOU'RE 10 OLOLOLOL


----------



## Hub12

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jenn
> omgibitemynailstoo<3
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make it a habit though =p
> 
> Usually when I'm reading or something I just bite down on them but I don't like rip them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. You're no fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bite on my sleeves too .-.
> 
> @Hub: CAUSE YOU'RE 10 OLOLOLOL
Click to expand...

LOLOLOL 13 SO IT'S LEGAL OLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## coffeebean!

Hub12 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jenn
> omgibitemynailstoo<3
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make it a habit though =p
> 
> Usually when I'm reading or something I just bite down on them but I don't like rip them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. You're no fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bite on my sleeves too .-.
> 
> @Hub: CAUSE YOU'RE 10 OLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL 13 SO IT'S LEGAL OLOLOLOLOLOLO
Click to expand...

Oh my god, why is your ban over ._.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. You're no fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bite on my sleeves too .-.
> 
> @Hub: CAUSE YOU'RE 10 OLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL 13 SO IT'S LEGAL OLOLOLOLOLOLO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, why is your ban over ._.
Click to expand...

It'll be back before it really starts


----------



## Hub12

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I bite on my sleeves too .-.
> 
> @Hub: CAUSE YOU'RE 10 OLOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL 13 SO IT'S LEGAL OLOLOLOLOLOLO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, why is your ban over ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be back before it really starts
Click to expand...

....neeeeeya.


----------



## Numner

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOL 13 SO IT'S LEGAL OLOLOLOLOLOLO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my god, why is your ban over ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It'll be back before it really starts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....neeeeeya.
Click to expand...

Hub.

Chin up!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I don't really like the photo, but...

-runs away-


----------



## Thunder

Sarc said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> 
> I don't really like the photo, but...
> 
> -runs away-


*yanks back*

Pretty, but i think i've already seen ya before o:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> 
> I don't really like the photo, but...
> 
> -runs away-
> 
> 
> 
> *yanks back*
> 
> Pretty, but i think i've already seen ya before o:
Click to expand...

o: Stalker. *shot*


----------



## Thunder

Sarc said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> 
> I don't really like the photo, but...
> 
> -runs away-
> 
> 
> 
> *yanks back*
> 
> Pretty, but i think i've already seen ya before o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o: Stalker. *shot*
Click to expand...

...

She's on to me :O


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> 
> I don't really like the photo, but...
> 
> -runs away-
> 
> 
> 
> *yanks back*
> 
> Pretty, but i think i've already seen ya before o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o: Stalker. *shot*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> She's on to me :O
Click to expand...

And there was JUST a dude parked in our driveway lookin' through our windows.

...Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Thunder

Sarc said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>
> 
> I don't really like the photo, but...
> 
> -runs away-
> 
> 
> 
> *yanks back*
> 
> Pretty, but i think i've already seen ya before o:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o: Stalker. *shot*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> She's on to me :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there was JUST a dude parked in our driveway lookin' through our windows.
> 
> ...Tsk tsk tsk.
Click to expand...

I'll be sure to hide in the bush next time


----------



## Gnome

You look like one of my friends.

G'damnit everyone on TBT looks like someone I know.


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Gnome

Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.


Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:


----------



## coffeebean!

Aw Tye, how cute <3 :3


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.


Why? XD


----------



## Tyeforce

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aw Tye, how cute <3 :3


Thanks. =3

Now _you_ can ruin _our_ faces by sticking them on CD-i characters! XD


----------



## muffun

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
Click to expand...

Here too. D:

And the chain goes on and on and on


----------



## merinda!

Sarc said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I don't really like the photo, but...
> 
> -runs away-


You look like a girl I know.
Pretty, though!


----------



## Tyeforce

Muffun said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Buhuhuhh


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Make an Uncle Sam poster.


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Samus has nice lips.


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tye, I giggle every time I see Wario in your signature.
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, you saying Wario makes you giggle everytime you see him made me giggle D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make an Uncle Sam poster.
Click to expand...


----------



## ATWA

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Jenn
> omgibitemynailstoo<3
> 
> 
> 
> I don't make it a habit though =p
> 
> Usually when I'm reading or something I just bite down on them but I don't like rip them off.
Click to expand...

oh you rebel you!


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So much sexy in one picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Perry thinks the pig thing on his head looks like coofeh.</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh my gosh, Lexi! You're pretty! I'm gonna show Albekinz! He'll like it<33


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So much sexy in one picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">dsfkjafc
> Perry thinks Jenn is sexy.</div>


I don't think that looks anything like coffee
You guys are pretty.
]


----------



## kierraaa-

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So much sexy in one picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry thinks the pig thing on his head looks like coofeh.</div>


Im blinded
By so much sessiness
(;


----------



## «Jack»

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So much sexy in one picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry thinks the pig thing on his head looks like coofeh.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Im blinded
> By so much sessiness
> (;
Click to expand...

Perry says that he's the sexiest of them all.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Was that pic with the two boys, Pear and (I forgot the other name.)


----------



## «Jack»

Azila said:
			
		

> Was that pic with the two boys, Pear and (I forgot the other name.)


ME.
D:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh. Didn't know 'ya'll knew eachother.


----------



## Princess

Omg so cuteee<3
*steals* :3

oops meant to quote andy's koopa


----------



## «Jack»

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Omg so cuteee<3
> *steals* :3


Perry wants to know which one.


----------



## muffun

Jak said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so cuteee<3
> *steals* :3
> 
> 
> 
> Perry wants to know which one.
Click to expand...

Perry should be able to speak for himself. :U


----------



## «Jack»

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so cuteee<3
> *steals* :3
> 
> 
> 
> Perry wants to know which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry should be able to speak for himself. :U
Click to expand...

He's being all paranoid about security since some guy on youtube tried to hack his account, so now he's got a 250 bajillion character password that he has on a stickie note at home, so he couldn't get on while he was over here.


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## muffun

Jak said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so cuteee<3
> *steals* :3
> 
> 
> 
> Perry wants to know which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry should be able to speak for himself. :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's being all paranoid about security since some guy on youtube tried to hack his account, so now he's got a 250 bajillion character password that he has on a stickie note at home, so he couldn't get on while he was over here.
Click to expand...

Lolol.


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

How High!
<333


----------



## Pear

Muffun said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so cuteee<3
> *steals* :3
> 
> 
> 
> Perry wants to know which one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry should be able to speak for himself. :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's being all paranoid about security since some guy on youtube tried to hack his account, so now he's got a 250 bajillion character password that he has on a stickie note at home, so he couldn't get on while he was over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolol.
Click to expand...

Don't hate us because we're beautiful. :C


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

LIL!!!!
You're gorgeouss babbyy


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Luvbun, I'm in love with the shirts you wear!


----------



## kierraaa-

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> LIL!!!!
> You're gorgeouss babbyy


(;
oyess Phill!
Thanks!

@Azila: Thanks!


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>From our date last weekend. =3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

@Tye, I have the shirt that Andrew's wearing. I look hilarious in bright yellow, though.


----------



## coffeebean!

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So much sexy in one picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perry thinks the pig thing on his head looks like coofeh.</div>


yus, I see the resemblance c;


----------



## Gnome

Pigthing = cute.

Jenn = Devilish Baby Punter


----------



## SamXX

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
Click to expand...

So do us EU's!

And yewr purty


----------



## Ciaran

SAMwich said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do us EU's!
> 
> And yewr purty
Click to expand...

Ive never heard anyone call a fringe their bangs before


----------



## Rockman!

ew

coffee is smexy


----------



## SamXX

Ciaran said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ^I was on TBT. TBT makes me bite my nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Those bangs are bangin'
> XD
> Pretty as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do us EU's!
> 
> And yewr purty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never heard anyone call a fringe their bangs before
Click to expand...

Well people were I live call them bangs...


----------



## Smartysaar

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I always thought they just called it "fringe" outside of America. (Well, we call it fringe here too but bangs is more common I would say). So, Aussies use the word "bangs" too? XD
> 
> Oh, and thanks <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do us EU's!
> 
> And yewr purty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive never heard anyone call a fringe their bangs before
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well people were I live call them bangs...
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## kierraaa-

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Im getting my hair cut
D;


----------



## ATWA

Rockman. said:
			
		

> ew
> 
> coffee is smexy


So are you.


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ME AGAIN.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ME AGAIN.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


._.

What's that hand sign


----------



## merinda!

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ME AGAIN.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Glasses ftw.
<33


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


you look familiar.. 
like buckwheat off the little rascals or something xD 

cute tho. and i love that shirt.


----------



## Vooloo

Numner said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ME AGAIN.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> 
> What's that hand sign
Click to expand...

I dunno. My version of a peace sign?

I usually do that in most of the pictures I'm in. It's a habit.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Very pretty, Miku.


----------



## Vooloo

Azila said:
			
		

> Very pretty, Miku.


Thanks.

@Mez: I look better with my glasses on. xD


----------



## merinda!

Miku said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, Miku.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> @Mez: I look better with my glasses on. xD
Click to expand...

I reckon I look horrible in my glasses.
I wouldn't be caught out in public, with them on.
:s


----------



## Ricano

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 </div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Rianco said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I love how you have like the same expression in every picture xD
It's classic.


----------



## Ricano

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you have like the same expression in every picture xD
> It's classic.
Click to expand...

ikr
I dont try though.


----------



## Numner

Rianco said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you have like the same expression in every picture xD
> It's classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ikr
> I dont try though.
Click to expand...

Someone remake that emotion in smiley form.

GOGOGO


----------



## Ron Swanson

I found more.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">And my friend and I were bored. "/










</div>


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Azila said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, Lexi! You're pretty! I'm gonna show Albekinz! He'll like it<33


Thanks. ^^;

[Late reply is late]


----------



## merinda!

Rianco said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Haha; Best facial expression
D


----------



## Princess

Rianco said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>







Killer of my child is cute.[:


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Killer of my child is cute.[:
Click to expand...

Thanks :V
But it's still your fault.

@-mez: wat


----------



## Princess

Rianco said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Killer of my child is cute.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :V
> But it's still your fault.
Click to expand...

O: nu uh!
BUT STILL




88DD


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look like my cousin


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Killer of my child is cute.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :V
> But it's still your fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O: nu uh!
> BUT STILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 88DD
Click to expand...

obby.
And yes it is.


----------



## ATWA

Bacon Boy currently occupies the position of "most pictures taken in the same spot"


----------



## Bacon Boy

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my cousin
Click to expand...

Maybe I am... 

@ATWA: XD


----------



## ATWA

13 so far


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I am...
> 
> @ATWA: XD
Click to expand...

How old are you?

liek 5


----------



## merinda!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You have 16 pictures in total.
Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
[:


----------



## Bacon Boy

Numner said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I am...
> 
> @ATWA: XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> liek 5
Click to expand...

+10 = 15

@-mez: You know me. XD


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have 16 pictures in total.
> Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
> [:
Click to expand...

I think I probably have more, lol. They're scattered throughout the thread, though, lol.


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have 16 pictures in total.
> Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
> [:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I probably have more, lol. They're scattered throughout the thread, though, lol.
Click to expand...

In the same place. 
Al *lives* in that chair. So he wins


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have 16 pictures in total.
> Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
> [:
Click to expand...

Yay it's no longer me ;D


----------



## Vooloo

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have 16 pictures in total.
> Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
> [:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay it's no longer me ;D
Click to expand...

All of yours are deleted. ]:<


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have 16 pictures in total.
> Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
> [:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay it's no longer me ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of yours are deleted. ]:<
Click to expand...

Or did I never post a picture? ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You have 16 pictures in total.
> Congrats on being TBT's camwhore.
> [:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I probably have more, lol. They're scattered throughout the thread, though, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the same place.
> Al *lives* in that chair. So he wins
Click to expand...

Andy's right. I do live in this chair. Eat, drink, sleep... excrete waste, go to school, etc.


----------



## merinda!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my cousin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe I am...
> 
> @ATWA: XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> liek 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 = 15
> 
> @-mez: You know me. XD
Click to expand...

You and Numnuts would've had the same amount of pictures, if he didn't ask to remove them. :]]

@Tye; Some of those weren't even pictures, so they dun count.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am...
> 
> @ATWA: XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> liek 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 = 15
> 
> @-mez: You know me. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Numnuts would've had the same amount of pictures, if he didn't ask to remove them. :]]
> 
> @Tye; Some of those weren't even pictures, so they dun count.
Click to expand...

We're the same age and the same amount of cam whoringness.

Me and bacon boy are one.

And I thought you didn't delete them xD


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> liek 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 = 15
> 
> @-mez: You know me. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Numnuts would've had the same amount of pictures, if he didn't ask to remove them. :]]
> 
> @Tye; Some of those weren't even pictures, so they dun count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're the same age and the same amount of cam whoringness.
> 
> Me and bacon boy are one.
> 
> And I thought you didn't delete them xD
Click to expand...

Nah, I kept the coding.
Because if I were to delete them, and you wanted them back, I would've had to waste 2 hours of my life going through 68756 pages of random shiz just to look for 16 pictures of you.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> +10 = 15
> 
> @-mez: You know me. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Numnuts would've had the same amount of pictures, if he didn't ask to remove them. :]]
> 
> @Tye; Some of those weren't even pictures, so they dun count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're the same age and the same amount of cam whoringness.
> 
> Me and bacon boy are one.
> 
> And I thought you didn't delete them xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I kept the coding.
> Because if I were to delete them, and you wanted them back, I would've had to waste 2 hours of my life going through 68756 pages of random shiz just to look for 16 pictures of you.
Click to expand...

Don't you pm them to crash?

And had a backup xD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Warning: Odd Photobooth Pics Coming


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You and Numnuts would've had the same amount of pictures, if he didn't ask to remove them. :]]
> 
> @Tye; Some of those weren't even pictures, so they dun count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We're the same age and the same amount of cam whoringness.
> 
> Me and bacon boy are one.
> 
> And I thought you didn't delete them xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I kept the coding.
> Because if I were to delete them, and you wanted them back, I would've had to waste 2 hours of my life going through 68756 pages of random shiz just to look for 16 pictures of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you pm them to crash?
> 
> And had a backup xD
Click to expand...

Yeah.
Backup? Wtf? No.


----------



## Smartysaar

XD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Peace</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me beign a dumbass lol XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




















</div>


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> We're the same age and the same amount of cam whoringness.
> 
> Me and bacon boy are one.
> 
> And I thought you didn't delete them xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, I kept the coding.
> Because if I were to delete them, and you wanted them back, I would've had to waste 2 hours of my life going through 68756 pages of random shiz just to look for 16 pictures of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you pm them to crash?
> 
> And had a backup xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
> Backup? Wtf? No.
Click to expand...

The'd be in the pm....


----------



## Bacon Boy

Haha my odd pictures are odd


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I kept the coding.
> Because if I were to delete them, and you wanted them back, I would've had to waste 2 hours of my life going through 68756 pages of random shiz just to look for 16 pictures of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you pm them to crash?
> 
> And had a backup xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
> Backup? Wtf? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The'd be in the pm....
Click to expand...

I never refer to it though.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you pm them to crash?
> 
> And had a backup xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.
> Backup? Wtf? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The'd be in the pm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never refer to it though.
Click to expand...

Refer?


----------



## coffeebean!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Haha my odd pictures are odd


srsly


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am...
> 
> @ATWA: XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> liek 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +10 = 15
> 
> @-mez: You know me. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Numnuts would've had the same amount of pictures, if he didn't ask to remove them. :]]
> 
> @Tye; Some of those weren't even pictures, so they dun count.
Click to expand...

What do you mean they weren't even pictures? .-.


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> Backup? Wtf? No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The'd be in the pm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never refer to it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refer?
Click to expand...

I never use that as a "backup" or whatever.


----------



## Bacon Boy

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha my odd pictures are odd
> 
> 
> 
> srsly
Click to expand...

Haha XD Yea!


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> The'd be in the pm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never refer to it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never use that as a "backup" or whatever.
Click to expand...

My picture urls would be all in it xD


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>boredness</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I never refer to it though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Refer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never use that as a "backup" or whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My picture urls would be all in it xD
Click to expand...

Mmhm.

@Tye; You+Andrew=Heyletstakepicswithnoclotheson.


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>


----------



## kierraaa-

Rianco said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cutee(;
<33


----------



## coffeebean!

OGODWAT


----------



## Numner

wtf just happened


----------



## Rawburt

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I like how Andrew is just chillin' in the background.

And sweet you have an arcade machine, what game is it?


----------



## Ricano

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cutee(;
> <33
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Smartysaar

Rianco said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cutee(;
> <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

yup very cute =)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 






























</div>


----------



## Ricano

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cutee(;
> <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup very cute =)
Click to expand...

Hey thanks, you too :L
You remind me of this one girl I used to go to school with


----------



## merinda!

Rianco said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cutee(;
> <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup very cute =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, you too :L
> You remind me of this one girl I used to go to school with
Click to expand...

Chris is the new pimp in town.
XD


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You guys are nuts ._.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are nuts ._.
Click to expand...

Join us.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, I would join.. I can't Dx


----------



## Rawburt

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys are nuts ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Join us.
Click to expand...

Bran is too camera shy for that, lol.


----------



## Ricano

-mez said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup very cute =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, you too :L
> You remind me of this one girl I used to go to school with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is the new pimp in town.
> XD
Click to expand...

ohellyes


----------



## kierraaa-

Rianco said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> yup very cute =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, you too :L
> You remind me of this one girl I used to go to school with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is the new pimp in town.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohellyes
Click to expand...

xD
obby


----------



## Tyeforce

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how Andrew is just chillin' in the background.
> 
> And sweet you have an arcade machine, what game is it?
Click to expand...

Ms. Pac-Man, lol.


----------



## Rawburt

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how Andrew is just chillin' in the background.
> 
> And sweet you have an arcade machine, what game is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ms. Pac-Man, lol.
Click to expand...

Ah, awesome, a little Pacman is always good.


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks, you too :L
> You remind me of this one girl I used to go to school with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chris is the new pimp in town.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohellyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> obby
Click to expand...

I guess Collin's milkshakes don't bring the girls to his yard no more.
{:


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is the new pimp in town.
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohellyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> obby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Collin's milkshakes don't bring the girls to his yard no more.
> {:
Click to expand...

They never did.


----------



## Bacon Boy

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> ohellyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> obby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess Collin's milkshakes don't bring the girls to his yard no more.
> {:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They never did.
Click to expand...

What milkshakes? They were like shots.


----------



## Numner

...

Ho's aren't as faithful as they use to be >->


----------



## Smartysaar

Rianco said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:V</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Taken with my cousin at a christening after party thing. Bad aiming and bad lighting. :L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cutee(;
> <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup very cute =)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks, you too :L
> You remind me of this one girl I used to go to school with
Click to expand...

Umm thanks? lol =P


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




































</div>
My hair is all wet and messy because I just got a shower. =p


----------



## kierraaa-

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Ok, now you two are really freaking me out.


----------



## «Jack»

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## coffeebean!

XD


----------



## Ron Swanson

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My hair is all wet and messy because I just got a shower. =p
Click to expand...

The last one scares me a lot.


----------



## Tyeforce

btw,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>A CHALLENGER APPROACHES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Never do that again, Tye. Please.


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> btw,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>A CHALLENGER APPROACHES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


ogawd.


----------



## Tyeforce

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw,<div class='spoiler_toggle'>A CHALLENGER APPROACHES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> ogawd.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Or this</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My hair is all wet and messy because I just got a shower. =p
Click to expand...

I've been adding all those pictures to the list.
Ahaha.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My hair is all wet and messy because I just got a shower. =p
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been adding all those pictures to the list.
> Ahaha.
Click to expand...

NO, DON'T!! D:<

Only add pictures to the list if I say it's okay to... ._.

The ones that are on the first post right now are fine, and you can add this one, too. But nothing else unless I saw so. >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IDIOT TIME!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS MEANS WAR!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>REBUKE!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLWUT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My hair is all wet and messy because I just got a shower. =p
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>WTF</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












































</div>


----------



## kierraaa-

Tye in that last pic you look like the Exorcist 
xD


----------



## Numner

I'm tired of the weird pictures.

Ch


----------



## Ron Swanson

I wonder how long this will go on ?
xD


----------



## Megamannt125

wtfrudoincharliesheen


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lulz</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like blackNwhite pictures ;D</div>


----------



## Micah

Gotta love Photo Booth. XD


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lulz</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like blackNwhite pictures ;D</div>


Lookin sexy jenn

8D


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lulz</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like blackNwhite pictures ;D</div>


lulzdogsandpizzas

And I do too : D

Purty ;D


----------



## kierraaa-

PHILLL
Is a sexyy beastt! (;
<333


----------



## NikoKing

I'll post pics tomorrow of my new haircut :O and some saints thing I have.


----------



## kierraaa-

-Niko said:
			
		

> I'll post pics tomorrow of my new haircut :O and some saints thing I have.


-FUUUUUU


----------



## Pear

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow of my new haircut :O and some saints thing I have.
> 
> 
> 
> -FUUUUUU
Click to expand...

.


----------



## gerardo781

Wow everyone's beautiful.


----------



## NikoKing

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow of my new haircut :O and some saints thing I have.
> 
> 
> 
> -FUUUUUU
Click to expand...

> Heheheh.


----------



## Bacon Boy

My new avi: <div class='spoiler_toggle'>OUTTA MY CHAIR!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Megamannt125

Looks more like you're a boss battle.

*GIANT CHAIR HERMIT**<big>ALFRED</big>*


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Looks more like you're a boss battle.
> 
> *GIANT CHAIR HERMIT[b/][b/]**
> <big>ALFRED</big>*


*XD

Yup. But I won this one. >*


----------



## Megamannt125

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more like you're a boss battle.
> 
> *GIANT CHAIR HERMIT[b/][b/]**
> <big>ALFRED</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> *XD
> 
> Yup. But I won this one. >*
Click to expand...

*But then ]*


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more like you're a boss battle.
> 
> *GIANT CHAIR HERMIT[b/][b/]**
> <big>ALFRED</big>*
> 
> 
> 
> *XD
> 
> Yup. But I won this one. >*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *But then ]*
Click to expand...

*Too bad. His fault. I was an optional boss. *


----------



## Tyeforce

http://www.youtube.com/v/PzCdxGz-Gvg

Oh, yeah. I went there.


----------



## coffeebean!

lolwut


----------



## Gnome

Nice Tye.


----------



## Tyeforce

WHY ISN'T BACON BOY ONLINE?! HE NEEDS TO SEE MY MASTERPIECE!! D:<


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trying to view on itouch


----------



## Bacon Boy

You could sympathize with the Giant Chair Hermit... It was in pain. I shed a tear. ;(


----------



## Bacon Boy

You could sympathize with the Giant Chair Hermit... It was in pain. I shed a tear. ;(


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You could sympathize with the Giant Chair Hermit... It was in pain. I shed a tear. ;(


HE IS NOW IMMORTAL, THOUGH THE MAGIC OF YOUTUBE!!


----------



## Bacon Boy

You should have used the boss battle music!


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You should have used the boss battle music!


I used the intro music to Dark Beast Ganon, lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have used the boss battle music!
> 
> 
> 
> I used the intro music to Dark Beast Ganon, lol.
Click to expand...

When I do mine, I'll use the OoT battle music from ZREO.


----------



## Numner

This went into epic fanboy zeldaness nerdness...


----------



## Wish

Numner said:
			
		

> This went into epic fanboy zeldaness nerdness...


Whats wrong with that? .-.


----------



## Thunder

sakura said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This went into epic fanboy zeldaness nerdness...
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that? .-.
Click to expand...

Everything. >:l

Now back on topic kthx. /late


----------



## Ricano

Update the pics, Crash :V


----------



## Thunder

I haven't gotten a PM from Mez in forever :t


----------



## Ricano

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten a PM from Mez in forever :t


I'd do it, but Tye and Al turned into camera whores, and that's a whole mess of pictures to code :L


----------



## Thunder

Rianco said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten a PM from Mez in forever :t
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it, but Tye and Al turned into camera whores, and that's a whole mess of pictures to code :L
Click to expand...

Rofl, you could always just skip those freaky ones o_o


----------



## Hub12

I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3

Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D


----------



## Tyeforce

Rianco said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten a PM from Mez in forever :t
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it, but Tye and Al turned into camera whores, and that's a whole mess of pictures to code :L
Click to expand...

Only do the pictures that we say are okay to put on the first post. =p I just said that a few pages back.


----------



## Ricano

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten a PM from Mez in forever :t
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it, but Tye and Al turned into camera whores, and that's a whole mess of pictures to code :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only do the pictures that we say are okay to put on the first post. =p I just said that a few pages back.
Click to expand...

Post the ones you want in a spoiler then.


----------



## Tyeforce

Rianco said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten a PM from Mez in forever :t
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do it, but Tye and Al turned into camera whores, and that's a whole mess of pictures to code :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only do the pictures that we say are okay to put on the first post. =p I just said that a few pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Post the ones you want in a spoiler then.
Click to expand...

There's only one that I want on there that's not already posted, and it's the one of me and Andrew at the theatre. I posted a link to it a few pages back.


----------



## Jarrrad

ACROX - Beautiful x


----------



## Rockman!

ATWA said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ew
> 
> coffee is smexy
> 
> 
> 
> So are you.
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## Wish

Master Crash said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This went into epic fanboy zeldaness nerdness...
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that? .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. >:l
> 
> Now back on topic kthx. /late
Click to expand...

Someone has issues. D: I <3 Zelda. D:


----------



## AndyB

sakura said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This went into epic fanboy zeldaness nerdness...
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with that? .-.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everything. >:l
> 
> Now back on topic kthx. /late
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone has issues. D: I <3 Zelda. D:
Click to expand...

This isn't a Zelda thread. >:|


----------



## Gnome

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D


She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.


lololololol.


----------



## Ricano

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D
> 
> 
> 
> She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.
> 
> 
> lololololol.
Click to expand...

She had it as her icon too, I think.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D
> 
> 
> 
> She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.
> 
> 
> lololololol.
Click to expand...

I don't see why it's really matters if someone doesn't want to post their picture.
Sure, Al cam whores the *censored.2.0* out of here... but oh well, his choicehttp://www.youtube.com/v/iwGFalTRHDA&autoplay=1


----------



## Gnome

What's with the random music Andy? olol.


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> What's with the random music Andy? olol.


Lolololololololol lolololololololololol
Ohahahaha hehehehe hohohoho... It somehow fitted. xD


----------



## merinda!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the random music Andy? olol.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolololololololol lolololololololololol
> Ohahahaha hehehehe hohohoho... It somehow fitted. xD
Click to expand...

God, that laugh is going to haunt me.
I can still hear it, while I'm replying.
DDDD:


----------



## Cottonball




----------



## Princess

Needs moar Chris
and Collin 8D


----------



## Hub12

Gnome said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D
> 
> 
> 
> She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.
> 
> 
> lololololol.
Click to expand...

No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. I saw it.


----------



## Fontana

Hub, if you post yours, I'll post mine. Deal?


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Needs moar Chris
> and Collin 8D


But I look like a bum :L


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D
> 
> 
> 
> She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.
> 
> 
> lololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. I saw it.
Click to expand...

Lolwat?

@ chris no you dont
again




8D


----------



## Ricano

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D
> 
> 
> 
> She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.
> 
> 
> lololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. I saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwat?
> 
> @ chris no you dont
> again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
Click to expand...

I meant right now, you bum.


----------



## Princess

Rianco said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post my picture when Pally posts it. ;3
> 
> Besides, who wants to see a picture of a 13 year old playing video games, I mean, srsly, you pedo's. D: ...D_D
> 
> 
> 
> She's already posted her picture, not in the thread. But she has.
> 
> 
> lololololol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. I saw it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwat?
> 
> @ chris no you dont
> again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant right now, you bum.
Click to expand...

whatever ya bum. *waves hand around*


----------



## Numner

I must admit, I look really sexy in this picture:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack»

Numner said:
			
		

> I must admit, I look really sexy in this picture:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Shmexy.


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> you look familiar..
> like buckwheat off the little rascals or something xD
> 
> cute tho. and i love that shirt.
Click to expand...

xDD
Thanks!


----------



## kierraaa-

Numner said:
			
		

> I must admit, I look really sexy in this picture:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Sessi!
(;


----------



## merinda!

Numner said:
			
		

> I must admit, I look really sexy in this picture:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ahaha, that picture stops loading halfway for me.
So, it only shows your desktop.
I must admit, TBT it pretty sexy.


----------



## Princess

hawt numner. hawt.


----------



## Numner

I need to clean up my wires though.

:s

Later/procrastination


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Tye, you look dead.


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


What kind of pjs are those ._.

And I see your wii ;D


----------



## Rawburt

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pjs are those ._.
> 
> And I see your wii ;D
Click to expand...

Super Mario Bros. =O


----------



## Tyeforce

Numner said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pjs are those ._.
> 
> And I see your wii ;D
Click to expand...

It's a T-shirt, not pajamas... .-. (But I do have Mario pajama pants. ;D)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pjs are those ._.
> 
> And I see your wii ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a T-shirt, not pajamas... .-. (But I do have Mario pajama pants. ;D)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

List?


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pjs are those ._.
> 
> And I see your wii ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a T-shirt, not pajamas... .-. (But I do have Mario pajama pants. ;D)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List?
Click to expand...

List what?


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pjs are those ._.
> 
> And I see your wii ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a T-shirt, not pajamas... .-. (But I do have Mario pajama pants. ;D)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List what?
Click to expand...

Picture List.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's a T-shirt, not pajamas... .-. (But I do have Mario pajama pants. ;D)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picture List.
Click to expand...

Only if I say "You can put this on the first post." XD


----------



## Numner

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of pjs are those ._.
> 
> And I see your wii ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a T-shirt, not pajamas... .-. (But I do have Mario pajama pants. ;D)
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Your excitement is contagious


----------



## Bacon Boy

Why so many pictures?


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Why so many pictures?


Same to you Buddy.


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> List?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picture List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I say "You can put this on the first post." XD
Click to expand...

Aiight.
Do you still want to keep the pics of you and Andrew 'making love'?
^_<


----------



## Vooloo

Mez, can you put the pic I posted yesterday in the list?

I'll look for it.


----------



## Hub12

Do eeeeet.


----------



## merinda!

Miku said:
			
		

> Mez, can you put the pic I posted yesterday in the list?
> 
> I'll look for it.


It's there.
But, Crash hasn't updated the second half of the list.


----------



## John102

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


What the hell, who has a *censored.3.0*ing pac man machine in their house? That probably cost like $1,000 or something didn't?


----------



## Vooloo

-mez said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mez, can you put the pic I posted yesterday in the list?
> 
> I'll look for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's there.
> But, Crash hasn't updated the second half.
Click to expand...

Ah, 'kay.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> List what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picture List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I say "You can put this on the first post." XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aiight.
> Do you still want to keep the pics of you and Andrew 'making love'?
> ^_<
Click to expand...

I thought those were deleted...  Well, if they weren't, don't put them in the first post. XD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PHOTO BOOTH TIEM!!1!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>


----------



## Hub12

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Picture List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I say "You can put this on the first post." XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aiight.
> Do you still want to keep the pics of you and Andrew 'making love'?
> ^_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought those were deleted...  Well, if they weren't, don't put them in the first post. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PHOTO BOOTH TIEM!!1!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I liked the last one.

I laughed.


----------



## «Jack»

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I love how in like every picture, Andrew's got his srs face on.


----------



## Tyeforce

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell, who has a *censored.3.0*ing pac man machine in their house? That probably cost like $1,000 or something didn't?
Click to expand...

Um...no. It's Andrew's grandparents', actually. Don't know how they got it. They probably got it for free when an arcade shut down or something.


----------



## Tyeforce

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love how in like every picture, Andrew's got his srs face on.
Click to expand...

He's doing homework, lol. HOMEWORK IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.


----------



## Hub12

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love how in like every picture, Andrew's got his srs face on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's doing homework, lol. HOMEWORK IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.
Click to expand...

Really? Jesus, what time do you guys do homework?


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Uugghh...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Picture List.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only if I say "You can put this on the first post." XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aiight.
> Do you still want to keep the pics of you and Andrew 'making love'?
> ^_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought those were deleted...  Well, if they weren't, don't put them in the first post. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PHOTO BOOTH TIEM!!1!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Kay.


----------



## Tyeforce

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love how in like every picture, Andrew's got his srs face on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's doing homework, lol. HOMEWORK IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Jesus, what time do you guys do homework?
Click to expand...

Whenever we feel like it? We're in college, not high school. =p Right now he's taking an online quiz, actually. And from how stressed out he is, I can tell it's not very fun. Online classes suck. >_>


----------



## Hub12

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love how in like every picture, Andrew's got his srs face on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's doing homework, lol. HOMEWORK IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Jesus, what time do you guys do homework?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever we feel like it? We're in college, not high school. =p Right now he's taking an online quiz, actually. And from how stressed out he is, I can tell it's not very fun. Online classes suck. >_>
Click to expand...

Oh, well _excuuuuuuuuuuuuuse_ me, Princess (8D).


Eh? Online whatchamacalits?


----------



## fabiolovessunate

LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.


----------



## Entei Slider

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>So sleepy...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> He's doing homework, lol. HOMEWORK IS SERIOUS BUSINESS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Jesus, what time do you guys do homework?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whenever we feel like it? We're in college, not high school. =p Right now he's taking an online quiz, actually. And from how stressed out he is, I can tell it's not very fun. Online classes suck. >_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, well _excuuuuuuuuuuuuuse_ me, Princess (8D).
> 
> 
> Eh? Online whatchamacalits?
Click to expand...

xD 4 swords at camp.


----------



## merinda!

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Who'd you knock up this time? /jk.

Who's baby is it?


----------



## fabiolovessunate

My brothers.


----------



## John102

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> My brothers.


U SO SEXY! HOW U GET PRETTY FACE LIKE THAT?


----------



## fabiolovessunate

John102 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> U SO SEXY! HOW U GET PRETTY FACE LIKE THAT?
Click to expand...

Thank my mother and father, they gave me the genes. I have nothing to do with my looks.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Guys, about Tyeforce making out with Andrew pictures, they are against the rules, and you're not a loud to really have them anymore.. I'm just telling you guys this so nothing bad happens..


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Azila said:
			
		

> Guys, about Tyeforce making out with Andrew pictures, they are against the rules, and you're not a loud to really have them anymore.. I'm just telling you guys this so nothing bad happens..


No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, about Tyeforce making out with Andrew pictures, they are against the rules, and you're not a loud to really have them anymore.. I'm just telling you guys this so nothing bad happens..
> 
> 
> 
> No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

Umm, your welcome?


----------



## John102

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> U SO SEXY! HOW U GET PRETTY FACE LIKE THAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank my mother and father, they gave me the genes. I have nothing to do with my looks.
Click to expand...

NOOOO! Why you so modest? Tell me your secret.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

John102 said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> U SO SEXY! HOW U GET PRETTY FACE LIKE THAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank my mother and father, they gave me the genes. I have nothing to do with my looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOO! Why you so modest? Tell me your secret.
Click to expand...

Alright, alright, I'll tell you.

I use a lot of moisturizer. I moisturize. Lots.


----------



## John102

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> U SO SEXY! HOW U GET PRETTY FACE LIKE THAT?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank my mother and father, they gave me the genes. I have nothing to do with my looks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOOOO! Why you so modest? Tell me your secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright, alright, I'll tell you.
> 
> I use a lot of moisturizer. I moisturize. Lots.
Click to expand...

You use Olay? That stuff real good.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.


Omg what a cute baby!!!!

Oh look a guy holding it..

CUTE BABY<333


----------



## Bacon Boy

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
Click to expand...

Well, we know who the father is...


----------



## Gnome

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we know who the father is...
Click to expand...

Fabio's brother?


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we know who the father is...
Click to expand...

Um..Fabio's brother..


----------



## Bacon Boy

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we know who the father is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..Fabio's brother..
Click to expand...

Yea... Who else?


----------



## Bacon Boy

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we know who the father is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..Fabio's brother..
Click to expand...

Yea... Who else?


----------



## Gnome

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we know who the father is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..Fabio's brother..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea... Who else?
Click to expand...

Nope, not gettin' anything.


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg what a cute baby!!!!
> 
> Oh look a guy holding it..
> 
> CUTE BABY<333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, we know who the father is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um..Fabio's brother..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea... Who else?
Click to expand...

-idrathernotstartsomething-


----------



## «Jack»

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.


Why is that girl just holding the baby's ankle/foot?


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT ME SO SENSITIVE HOLDING BABY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that girl just holding the baby's ankle/foot?
Click to expand...

To help with the weight distribution, and whatnot.


----------



## Princess

lol@fabio'spicbeingineverypostonlastpage


----------



## Rawburt

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> lol@fabio'spicbeingineverypostonlastpage


You're right, every single one. o_o


----------



## Princess

Rawburt said:
			
		

> cryindarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol@fabio'spicbeingineverypostonlastpage
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, every single one. o_o
Click to expand...

lolinb4fabionotices


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here's another pic ;D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lookin' stylin in my glasses, no? <small><small><small>_Someone_ went to Nintendo World... eheh</small></small></small></div>


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here's another pic ;D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' stylin in my glasses, no? <small><small><small>_Someone_ went to Nintendo World... eheh</small></small></small></div>


Hah. cute


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD


Zelda?


----------



## «Jack»

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD


Nightmares. You're giving me them.


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
Click to expand...

"Zelda" isn't a game. XD


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zelda" isn't a game. XD
Click to expand...

She is in my book.

(hello)


----------



## merinda!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zelda" isn't a game. XD
Click to expand...

>______<
Right, LoZ?


----------



## Tyeforce

-mez said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zelda" isn't a game. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >______<
> Right, LoZ?
Click to expand...

Do you mean the NES game "The Legend of Zelda"? No.


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zelda" isn't a game. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >______<
> Right, LoZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the NES game "The Legend of Zelda"? No.
Click to expand...

I know the answer.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Whatever game that's making you frustrated.</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD


It's Cooking Mama, isn't it? 

Isn't it? :3


----------



## Princess

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zelda" isn't a game. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is in my book.
> 
> (hello)
Click to expand...

You know you've been on xat too much when..


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>THIS GAME IS MAKING MY HEAD HURT</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cookie to anyone who guesses what game it is. And, no, Mega, you can't answer. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Zelda?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Zelda" isn't a game. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >______<
> Right, LoZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean the NES game "The Legend of Zelda"? No.
Click to expand...

IS IT THE WAND OF GAMELON?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Pally said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here's another pic ;D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' stylin in my glasses, no? <small><small><small>_Someone_ went to Nintendo World... eheh</small></small></small></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hah. cute
Click to expand...

Merci :>


----------



## Tyeforce

You're all wrong. It's in the picture behind me, btw. XD


----------



## Gnome

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You're all wrong. It's in the picture behind me, btw. XD


That game is so straight.

/random


----------



## Nightray

Before I run to school, enjoy this picture~
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>purple hair? D:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jarrrad

Um is the game Runescape? lols.


----------



## Vooloo

Nightray said:
			
		

> Before I run to school, enjoy this picture~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>purple hair? D:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


GAKUPO-ISH HAIR O:


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Misa fail.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Misa fail.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>


Nice try there :L


----------



## Vooloo

Rianco said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Misa fail.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try there :L
Click to expand...

It took me a while to do the hair. :'D


----------



## Rockman!

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Misa fail.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


psst

I think it owns


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Misa fail.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


xDDDDDDDDDDDD

That's awesome.


----------



## Princess

Nightray said:
			
		

> Before I run to school, enjoy this picture~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>purple hair? D:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


My mommy is such a milf ;D


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I run to school, enjoy this picture~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>purple hair? D:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> My mommy is such a milf ;D
Click to expand...

._.


----------



## Princess

Numner said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I run to school, enjoy this picture~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>purple hair? D:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> My mommy is such a milf ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
Click to expand...

It's true, Chelsea is so purtyy<3[:


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I run to school, enjoy this picture~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>purple hair? D:</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> My mommy is such a milf ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ._.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's true, Chelsea is so purtyy<3[:
Click to expand...

Oh...


----------



## Erica

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you all so pretty <3
Click to expand...

D:


----------



## Rockman!

I wish I was pretty.

=<


----------



## AndyB

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I wish I was pretty.
> 
> =<


There there Rocky. There there. *pats back and hugs*


----------



## Princess

Erica said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you all so pretty <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
Click to expand...

Haha Danica
Erica dont deny it.[:


----------



## Erica

Pally said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you all so pretty <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Danica
> Erica dont deny it.[:
Click to expand...

omgosh, I remember that from waay back. DX


----------



## Rockman!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was pretty.
> 
> =<
> 
> 
> 
> There there Rocky. There there. *pats back and hugs*
Click to expand...

 ^_^


----------



## Vooloo

Rockman. said:
			
		

> I wish I was pretty.
> 
> =<


I'm sorry, but I lol'ed.


----------



## Rockman!

Miku said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was pretty.
> 
> =<
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but I lol'ed.
Click to expand...

Meh, its okay.


----------



## Princess

Erica said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Before church today. c:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you all so pretty <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Danica
> Erica dont deny it.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omgosh, I remember that from waay back. DX
Click to expand...

Dont lie to me Danica,
I know its youuu! xD

---
rock the girls are pretty[:
youre handsome.


----------



## Erica

Pally said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha Danica
> Erica dont deny it.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omgosh, I remember that from waay back. DX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont lie to me Danica,
> I know its youuu! xD
> 
> ---
> rock the girls are pretty[:
> youre handsome.
Click to expand...

my cousins name is danica. >o<


----------



## Princess

Erica said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PICKLE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Haha Danica
> Erica dont deny it.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omgosh, I remember that from waay back. DX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont lie to me Danica,
> I know its youuu! xD
> 
> ---
> rock the girls are pretty[:
> youre handsome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my cousins name is danica. >o<
Click to expand...

lmao, youve told me beforeexD


----------



## Princess

8D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">-8D-</div>


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>


Lol when I fisrt looked at it I was far away from the screen ,, I thought it was oprah .. .. 
 ( no offense ) :3


----------



## Princess

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol when I fisrt looked at it I was far away from the screen ,, I thought it was oprah .. ..
> ( no offense ) :3
Click to expand...

ohyusimoprah xD


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol when I fisrt looked at it I was far away from the screen ,, I thought it was oprah .. ..
> ( no offense ) :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohyusimoprah xD
Click to expand...

 .. I wanna be BOB SAGGET!! ^_^


----------



## Princess

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol when I fisrt looked at it I was far away from the screen ,, I thought it was oprah .. ..
> ( no offense ) :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohyusimoprah xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. I wanna be BOB SAGGET!! ^_^
Click to expand...

6yroldbob? o-o


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">-8D-</div>


D:


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">-8D-</div>
> 
> 
> 
> D:
Click to expand...

lolwut?


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol when I fisrt looked at it I was far away from the screen ,, I thought it was oprah .. ..
> ( no offense ) :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohyusimoprah xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. I wanna be BOB SAGGET!! ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6yroldbob? o-o
Click to expand...

Defs..


----------



## Princess

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> ohyusimoprah xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .. I wanna be BOB SAGGET!! ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6yroldbob? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defs..
Click to expand...

thats hawt
lets make a talk show.


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i was like...6-7 xD</div>
> 
> 
> 
> .. I wanna be BOB SAGGET!! ^_^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 6yroldbob? o-o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defs..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats hawt
> lets make a talk show.
Click to expand...

Alright!


----------



## AndyB

I'm a professional cynic but my heart's not in it.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Miranda

Nice shirt.


----------



## liesze

Why do all my pics look so different??? 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>
@Andy: I love the shirt =)


----------



## AndyB

liesze said:
			
		

> @Andy: I love the shirt =)


Thanks. I got it today.


----------



## Princess

liesze said:
			
		

> Why do all my pics look so different???
> 
> @Andy: I love the shirt =)


They do xD
Love the white sweater btw[:


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


D'aw purty :3

What does your shirt say? o.o


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsdmg]</div>


Nice hat thingy


----------



## Princess

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Prettyyy[:


----------



## sarahbear

@coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
@Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D


Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'
Click to expand...

Big-Headed? O:
jk ;D


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'
Click to expand...

This one shall fit you. :3


----------



## coffeebean!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D


Oh cool =p


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big-Headed? O:
> jk ;D
Click to expand...

So i can karry aronde dis bige brane B)


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one shall fit you. :3
Click to expand...

Stretchy?


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big-Headed? O:
> jk ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i can karry aronde dis bige brane B)
Click to expand...

Haha, oh of course. Since you're so smartical.
8D


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mirror is dirty :3</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Before the hair cut</div>


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> Heh, half of my hats can't even fit on my head ._.'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big-Headed? O:
> jk ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i can karry aronde dis bige brane B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, oh of course. Since you're so smartical.
> 8D
Click to expand...

Dern strate


----------



## sarahbear

Yezzir.
It is stretchy, my friend.


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Yezzir.
> It is stretchy, my friend.


There is hope for this cranium, yet!


----------



## Princess

8D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




yay for my foot. :3</div>


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yezzir.
> It is stretchy, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> There is hope for this cranium, yet!
Click to expand...

That's right! :]


----------



## coffeebean!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>


I like the last one the best o:

Purty.


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the last one the best o:
> 
> Purty.
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## Numner

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>


You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c


----------



## Cottonball

Soul said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
Click to expand...

naw B/w is the besst .. my rooms light makes the pic messed


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
Click to expand...

Black and white is awesome though |:<


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black and white is awesome though |:<
Click to expand...

But color is better :0


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black and white is awesome though |:<
Click to expand...

YEEAH! :veryhappy:


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black and white is awesome though |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But color is better :0
Click to expand...

Color is cool if you have a really good camera and vivid colouring, otherwise b&w


----------



## sarahbear

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black and white is awesome though |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But color is better :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Color is cool if you have a really good camera and vivid colouring, otherwise b&w
Click to expand...

Some pictures look better in color, others better in black and white. XD


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black and white is awesome though |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But color is better :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Color is cool if you have a really good camera and vivid colouring, otherwise b&w
Click to expand...

I gess so.


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img[/]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 28234646___n.jpg[/]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirror is dirty :3</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the hair cut</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're eating the color of of it like coffee! :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black and white is awesome though |:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But color is better :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Color is cool if you have a really good camera and vivid colouring, otherwise b&w
Click to expand...

yeah, my rooms light it so bright so it looks messed on my camera


----------



## Hub12

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> @coffee, it says Beware the Heartless. It's a Kingdom Hearts shirt. XD And thank youu.
> @Master Crash, I think it would look really nice on you. ;D


Lucky. I want one. D:


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Early in the morning. I just wake up looking like this.


----------



## Numner

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Early in the morning. I just wake up looking like this.
> 
> [/img]


The colo contrast between you and the baby olol


----------



## Hal

World History!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Haha Hal
sleeping again?? xD

@Fabio : hawt tan


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Haha, I was trying out my friend's photo booth on his mac .
My teeth look like they're bleeding . >_>


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Haha, I was trying out my friend's photo booth on his mac .
> My teeth look like they're bleeding . >_>


CutePikaIsCute


----------



## Numner

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haha, I was trying out my friend's photo booth on his mac .
> My teeth look like they're bleeding . >_>


Your teeth sure are yellow

and red...


and green.


----------



## merinda!

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">:O</div>
> 
> Haha, I was trying out my friend's photo booth on his mac .
> My teeth look like they're bleeding . >_>


Aww, that's cute.


----------



## Ron Swanson

@Pally&&Mez - Ahaha, thank you.

@Soul - so my teeth are hot ? xDDD


----------



## AndyB

I think I might actually buy a proper camera.


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ASDF GLASSES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Nice Glasses. xD
And cute[:


----------



## merinda!

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ASDF GLASSES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I have glasses like those, cept more girly and more reddy.
Looking good.[:


----------



## kierraaa-

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ASDF GLASSES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Oo Sessi!
(;


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ASDF GLASSES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice glasses, they look like my friends! :3


----------



## Pear

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ASDF GLASSES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>


You wear glasses? I didn't even know you had contacts. They're not even even your bathroom, so where do you keep them? 0__0 Also, don't you think Hal looks like Stephen? The one from Louisiana, or wherever?


----------



## «Jack»

Pear said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ASDF GLASSES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">img</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You wear glasses? I didn't even know you had contacts. They're not even even your bathroom, so where do you keep them? 0__0 Also, don't you think Hal looks like Stephen? The one from Louisiana, or wherever?
Click to expand...

I keep them... in my bathroom.

And no, I don't think he does.


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.


Purty<3

Remember..eyes singing
eyes BURNING. XD


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Purty<3
> 
> Remember..eyes singing
> eyes BURNING. XD
Click to expand...

XD

And you called _me_ mean.

Aha.
I LOVE YOU
BRB
I LOVE YOU
KBACK

=p


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.


How can I know if you're secretly not tan?

Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
Click to expand...

I lol'd


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Purty<3
> 
> Remember..eyes singing
> eyes BURNING. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> And you called _me_ mean.
> 
> Aha.
> I LOVE YOU
> BRB
> I LOVE YOU
> KBACK
> 
> =p
Click to expand...

XDDDDDDDDD

ifly


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
Click to expand...

KSO

Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes


----------



## Hal

Thats true folks Shes not TAN!


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
Click to expand...

Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
Click to expand...

My bangs do.

With that being said, I cut them like last week...
I might have to cut them again.


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bangs do.
> 
> With that being said, I cut them like last week...
> I might have to cut them again.
Click to expand...

Then move them out of the way.


----------



## Rawburt

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bangs do.
> 
> With that being said, I cut them like last week...
> I might have to cut them again.
Click to expand...

Quit cuttin' yoself Jeen.


----------



## coffeebean!

Rawburt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bangs do.
> 
> With that being said, I cut them like last week...
> I might have to cut them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit cuttin' yoself Jeen.
Click to expand...

nou


----------



## Rawburt

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> 
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My bangs do.
> 
> With that being said, I cut them like last week...
> I might have to cut them again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quit cuttin' yoself Jeen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou
Click to expand...

(dhat)


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

JENN! YOU'RE GORGEOUSS!
I love your hair.. and your outfit ;D
Very sexy wyfetti <333

olol


----------



## ATWA

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
Click to expand...

oh shut up


----------



## Megamannt125

ATWA said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why must you hide your gorgeous eyes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh shut up
Click to expand...

nou


----------



## kierraaa-

JENN is so Priddy!
(;


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have a sword, so I guess a Link plushy will have to do. XD</div>


----------



## Rawburt

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]Sweet plushie. =O I want one.


----------



## coffeebean!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]omg plushie o.o want
> And yeah, plushie will do. It'll kill evil monsters with it's cuteness.
> 
> @Gabs: ily<3 ;D
> @Luvbun: Thank you. m'dear


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]That shield. Want.


----------



## Tyeforce

I'm surprised no one's said anything about the hat. XD


----------



## Micah

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm surprised no one's said anything about the hat. XD


The first thing I noticed was the shirt.


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one's said anything about the hat. XD
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the shirt.
Click to expand...

oh u


----------



## Tyeforce

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]That shield. Want.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Andrew bought it online somewhere...lol. He said he got it free, I think, because it was damaged during shipping.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rockman!

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]I want that Toon Link plushie.


----------



## Megamannt125

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]That shield. Want.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Andrew bought it online somewhere...lol. He said he got it free, I think, because it was damaged during shipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to get one and a Master Sword replica. I also want a LoZ NES Shield and Magical Sword replica because I wanna cosplay as him one day. (I have the hair)
Click to expand...


----------



## Prof Gallows

What arcade machine is that in the background Tye?


----------



## Megamannt125

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> What arcade machine is that in the background Tye?


Ms. Pacman.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]That shield. Want.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Andrew bought it online somewhere...lol. He said he got it free, I think, because it was damaged during shipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to get one and a Master Sword replica. I also want a LoZ NES Shield and Magical Sword replica because I wanna cosplay as him one day. (I have the hair)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just about to say to Tye "Do you have the epic sword I do?"
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]That shield. Want.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Andrew bought it online somewhere...lol. He said he got it free, I think, because it was damaged during shipping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to get one and a Master Sword replica. I also want a LoZ NES Shield and Magical Sword replica because I wanna cosplay as him one day. (I have the hair)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just about to say to Tye "Do you have the epic sword I do?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I do not have the inaccurate "replica" that you do, nor would I want it. =p
> 
> But we do have _this_:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]I think Andrew bought it online somewhere...lol. He said he got it free, I think, because it was damaged during shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get one and a Master Sword replica. I also want a LoZ NES Shield and Magical Sword replica because I wanna cosplay as him one day. (I have the hair)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just about to say to Tye "Do you have the epic sword I do?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I do not have the inaccurate "replica" that you do, nor would I want it. =p
> 
> But we do have _this_:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was a replica? Not me, I just said it's a LoZ sword. Based off of one from the old games. OH THAT'S RIGHT YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED THEM SO YOU WOULDN'T KNOW! SO SORRY! My mistake.  <_<
Click to expand...


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]I want to get one and a Master Sword replica. I also want a LoZ NES Shield and Magical Sword replica because I wanna cosplay as him one day. (I have the hair)
> 
> 
> 
> Just about to say to Tye "Do you have the epic sword I do?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I do not have the inaccurate "replica" that you do, nor would I want it. =p
> 
> But we do have _this_:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was a replica? Not me, I just said it's a LoZ sword. Based off of one from the old games. OH THAT'S RIGHT YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED THEM SO YOU WOULDN'T KNOW! SO SORRY! My mistake.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what all the Zelda swords look like, especially the Master Sword. I don't need to have played the games (although I'm working on that now) to know what the swords look like. >_> There is no sword in any Zelda game that looks like yours. It's _similar_ to the Master Sword, but it's definitely not it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]Just about to say to Tye "Do you have the epic sword I do?"
> 
> 
> 
> No, I do not have the inaccurate "replica" that you do, nor would I want it. =p
> 
> But we do have _this_:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said it was a replica? Not me, I just said it's a LoZ sword. Based off of one from the old games. OH THAT'S RIGHT YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED THEM SO YOU WOULDN'T KNOW! SO SORRY! My mistake.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what all the Zelda swords look like, especially the Master Sword. I don't need to have played the games (although I'm working on that now) to know what the swords look like. >_> There is no sword in any Zelda game that looks like yours. It's _similar_ to the Master Sword, but it's definitely not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "based off of". Why would I want a sword everyone else has/wants? To be a conformist and un-unique? That's not me at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>(;</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Tyeforce

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>HYAAA!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a sword, so I guess a ]No, I do not have the inaccurate "replica" that you do, nor would I want it. =p
> 
> But we do have _this_:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was a replica? Not me, I just said it's a LoZ sword. Based off of one from the old games. OH THAT'S RIGHT YOU HAVEN'T FINISHED THEM SO YOU WOULDN'T KNOW! SO SORRY! My mistake.  <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what all the Zelda swords look like, especially the Master Sword. I don't need to have played the games (although I'm working on that now) to know what the swords look like. >_> There is no sword in any Zelda game that looks like yours. It's _similar_ to the Master Sword, but it's definitely not it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said "based off of". Why would I want a sword everyone else has/wants? To be a conformist and un-unique? That's not me at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The funny thing is that you thought it was the Master Sword at first. Then when you were proven wrong, you changed your mind. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Lil! You're gorgeous babee!


----------



## Deleted User

I think it's beautiful!


----------



## kierraaa-

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Lil! You're gorgeous babee!


Thanksss PHIL!!
<3333


----------



## kierraaa-

Sonic Vaporeon said:
			
		

> I think it's beautiful!


Have you gone mad?!


----------



## AndyB

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone mad?!
Click to expand...

You do realise they are idiots and bad attempts at trolling right?


----------



## Deleted User

Luvbun said:
			
		

> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone mad?!
Click to expand...

Madly in love with my girlfriend! We've been living together for about... 8 months now and we plan on getting married soon.


----------



## Vivi

Sonic Vaporeon said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone mad?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Madly in love with my girlfriend! We've been living together for about... 8 months now and we plan on getting married soon.
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Don't forget to post the wedding pictures!


----------



## AndyB

Vivi said:
			
		

> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone mad?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Madly in love with my girlfriend! We've been living together for about... 8 months now and we plan on getting married soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Don't forget to post the wedding pictures!
Click to expand...

*facedesks*

I hope you are all being sarcastic with this...


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone mad?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Madly in love with my girlfriend! We've been living together for about... 8 months now and we plan on getting married soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Don't forget to post the wedding pictures!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *facedesks*
> 
> I hope you are all being sarcastic with this...
Click to expand...

So do I.


----------



## Vivi

Sonic Vaporeon said:
			
		

> Vivi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonic Vaporeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you gone mad?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Madly in love with my girlfriend! We've been living together for about... 8 months now and we plan on getting married soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Don't forget to post the wedding pictures!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can post some of our sex pictures if you'd like.
Click to expand...

ok, please, i would really love to see them, as would everyone else on TBT. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE post them!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User

Oh honey...


----------



## Vivi

More pics please


----------



## AndyB

Vivi said:
			
		

> More pics please


You're a *censored.3.0*ing moron. Really, you are.


----------



## kierraaa-

Vivi said:
			
		

> More pics please


Now I seriously, think you're enjoying this.
e_e


----------



## John102

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one's said anything about the hat. XD
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the shirt.
Click to expand...

The first thing I noticed was that there was a freakin arcade machine in Andrew's house.


----------



## Elliot

Oh, My god. MyHorse and the other guy. >.<
Stop, Please. I beg of you, + Vivi, you...dumby.


----------



## Rawburt

John102 said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one's said anything about the hat. XD
> 
> 
> 
> The first thing I noticed was the shirt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first thing I noticed was that there was a freakin arcade machine in Andrew's house.
Click to expand...

I noticed that in another pic, Ms. Pacman ftw.


----------



## Princess

@ Jenn: Purdy as always
@ Aunty Luvbun xD: You're so prettyyyyy!!


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fav. Shirt </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




well.. 2nd fav shirt. lol </div>


----------



## Spirit

I haven't been online in a while ;_;

I'm too fond of this one myself, seeing as well.. actually I dunno why.  Looks like a fake smile.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

Spirit said:
			
		

> I haven't been online in a while ;_;
> 
> I'm too fond of this one myself, seeing as well.. actually I dunno why.  Looks like a fake smile.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're gorgeous.

c:


----------



## SamXX

Spirit said:
			
		

> I haven't been online in a while ;_;
> 
> I'm too fond of this one myself, seeing as well.. actually I dunno why.  Looks like a fake smile.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ahah wow you look pretty ^_^


----------



## merinda!

Spirit said:
			
		

> I haven't been online in a while ;_;
> 
> I'm too fond of this one myself, seeing as well.. actually I dunno why.  Looks like a fake smile.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Beautiful.


----------



## Princess

Spirit said:
			
		

> I haven't been online in a while ;_;
> 
> I'm too fond of this one myself, seeing as well.. actually I dunno why.  Looks like a fake smile.


You're very pretty


----------



## coffeebean!

@Kalinn and Spirit: Pretty n.n


----------



## Thunder

Spirit and Kalinn: Looking good :3


----------



## SamXX

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fav. Shirt </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well.. 2nd fav shirt. lol </div>


Kalinn<3


----------



## Spirit

Aw, thanks guys.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Spirit! You're so pretty! <333

Kalinn! Lovin the shirt! lol <333


----------



## Princess

I love your shirt Kalinn! And you look gorgeous


----------



## kalinn

haha thanks everybody


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before my haircut</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
My friend and I were waiting for the Jolibee food.


----------



## Princess

Lol the back of yo head is RIDICULOUS
 XD


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> Lol the back of yo head is RIDICULOUS
> XD


I had a picture of myself with my haircut, but my friend wouldn't let me upload it to my tinypic cause he got grounded in front of me and two of my other friends.


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol the back of yo head is RIDICULOUS
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> I had a picture of myself with my haircut, but my friend wouldn't let me upload it to my tinypic cause he got grounded in front of me and two of my other friends.
Click to expand...

Lolwhaaat?


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol the back of yo head is RIDICULOUS
> XD
> 
> 
> 
> I had a picture of myself with my haircut, but my friend wouldn't let me upload it to my tinypic cause he got grounded in front of me and two of my other friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolwhaaat?
Click to expand...

My friend got grounded bye his parents in front of me and my friends.

Then he got all angry and wouldn't let me on tinypic.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Spirit:

Half of TBT: Dayum you're hot!
Other Half of TBT: Spirit is a girl???

@Spirit: very beautiful


----------



## Miranda

Spirit is very pretty!!!


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>(;</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman!

Spirit said:
			
		

> I haven't been online in a while ;_;
> 
> I'm too fond of this one myself, seeing as well.. actually I dunno why.  Looks like a fake smile.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


She is very beautiful.


----------



## coffeebean!

Aww, Luvbun you're so purty ;3

kso
This picture makes me lul:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm not sure if it's my expression or the fact that I look so crappy XD


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aww, Luvbun you're so purty ;3
> 
> kso
> This picture makes me lul:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm not sure if it's my expression or the fact that I look so crappy XD


Surprisingly, it made me chuckle ...

._.


----------



## Princess

Kierra you so purty gurl!!

Jenn <333
STOP WITH THE EYES SINGING THEN BURNING
ITS TOO MUCH TORTURE XDDDD


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> Kierra you so purty gurl!!
> 
> Jenn <333
> STOP WITH THE EYES SINGING THEN BURNING
> ITS TOO MUCH TORTURE XDDDD


wat


FUUU I FORGOT THE INSIDE JOKE XD


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kierra you so purty gurl!!
> 
> Jenn <333
> STOP WITH THE EYES SINGING THEN BURNING
> ITS TOO MUCH TORTURE XDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> 
> FUUU I FORGOT THE INSIDE JOKE XD
Click to expand...

..
remember I see you and my eyes are all like
DO RI ME
then..BURNNNN XD


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Aww, Luvbun you're so purty ;3
> 
> kso
> This picture makes me lul:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm not sure if it's my expression or the fact that I look so crappy XD


JENN YOU'RE PICTURES ARE IN THE SAME OVERUSED POSITION.

BAWWWWWW


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kierra you so purty gurl!!
> 
> Jenn <333
> STOP WITH THE EYES SINGING THEN BURNING
> ITS TOO MUCH TORTURE XDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> 
> FUUU I FORGOT THE INSIDE JOKE XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..
> remember I see you and my eyes are all like
> DO RI ME
> then..BURNNNN XD
Click to expand...

OH!

XDDDD

@Sean: Fine I'll take one upside down from a tree.
ALSO. *YOUR


----------



## ATWA

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ((((( <333333333333333


----------



## Princess

ATWA said:
			
		

> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ((((( <333333333333333


 :O 
Don't mock us.


----------



## kierraaa-

Thanks Jenn And Pally!
;3

Jenn is soo Priddy!


----------



## Gnome

Pally said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ((((( <333333333333333
> 
> 
> 
> :O
> Don't mock us.
Click to expand...

It's surprising how accurate they are.


----------



## Megamannt125

@Jenn
;3 <3


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Tyeforce and Shadow = NUDITY AAAAH


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Cause I like to sneak on the photo booth during class.


----------



## Rockman!

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cause I like to sneak on the photo booth during class.


I have Photo booth at my school too.


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cause I like to sneak on the photo booth during class.


My sister is hawt 8D


----------



## Erica

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before my haircut</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My friend and I were waiting for the Jolibee food.


Jolibee Lol hes scary


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I seriously need a better quality camera. Also, lul, I think I was on TBT or something.
> 
> 
> 
> How can I know if you're secretly not tan?
> 
> Sothat'swhyyousuckoutthecolor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KSO
> 
> Now that my camera is alive, I can stop using my phone and prove I'm not tan >:|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4howdoiknowyousecretlydonthaveeyes
Click to expand...

This might last me a few weeks.






>


----------



## coffeebean!

wat


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> wat


You know what


----------



## Gnome

It's in color.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> It's in color.


No. Way.


----------



## AndyB

How about a nice cup of shut the *censored.3.0* up?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Also, unkept Andy is unkept.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> How about a nice cup of shut the *censored.3.0* up?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[iiomg]</div>
> Also, unkept Andy is unkept.


I'll drink to that


----------



## Smartysaar

ehhh just a pic, haha im such a loserr

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Loserr =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

@Andy: >
@Smarty: D'aw, how cuuute :3


----------



## Gnome

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> ehhh just a pic, haha im such a loserr
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Loserr =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look like someone I know.


----------



## Smartysaar

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> @Andy: >
> @Smarty: D'aw, how cuuute :3


thanks =)


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT IS IN MY EYES</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Smartysaar

Gnome said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehhh just a pic, haha im such a loserr
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Loserr =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like someone I know.
Click to expand...

Really?  Maybe its me you know =O haha


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>yoshi<3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cause I didn't wanna be lame by just smiling.
But I forgot if I was yawning.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's an air head in my mouth.
My friend pressed the camera button and yeah.</div>
I usually save everything I take.
FOR THE MEMORIES. 8D


----------



## Shadow Jolteon

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>yoshi<3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Hey, I have that shirt! XD I just got it for Christmas. =3


----------



## Erica

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>yoshi<3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I have that shirt! XD I just got it for Christmas. =3
Click to expand...

Haha I thank Wal-Mart for their crazy prices lmfao<3


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Gee, I'm awfully bored.


----------



## lilypad

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.


I love your hat!  Looks comfy 

and you look very pretty as usual


----------



## coffeebean!

lilypad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.
> 
> 
> 
> I love your hat!  Looks comfy
> 
> and you look very pretty as usual
Click to expand...

Aww thanks :3
It is awfully comfortable ^-^


----------



## Numner

What ashock.

No color.


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> What ashock.
> 
> No color.


Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.


----------



## Rockman!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.


You look awfully bored


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.


Good picture ;D


i fail at taking a decent picture.
maybe i'll attempt.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.


I sure do hope those are your knees.


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[isdg]</div>


Happy Valentines to you too


----------



## SilentHopes

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do hope those are your knees.
Click to expand...

Really? You really had to-- oh wait...* looks at pic * heh heh heh... I think those are knees...


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Gee, I'm awfully bored.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do hope those are your knees.
Click to expand...

No. Obviously not.


----------



## kierraaa-

Jenn Is PriddY!
<3


----------



## kalinn

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[isdg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines to you too
Click to expand...

 thank you


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## kierraaa-

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[isdg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentines to you too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
Click to expand...

Bac Off!
She's My VALENTINES!
;D


----------



## kalinn

Ricano said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lolo</div>[/quote]Kalinn's purdy.[/quote]thanksss :D
> 
> @Luvbun:  xDDD
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kalinn, nice picture, thar!


----------



## kalinn

Azila said:
			
		

> Kalinn, nice picture, thar!


why, thank you.


----------



## NikoKing

Damnit, I need to take a pic of how I look now, since I looked different back when I took those pics :O .  Hopefully I can take hold of the camera  .


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
Click to expand...

So does no color.

You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color


----------



## merinda!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
Click to expand...

I think it looks fine.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it looks fine.
Click to expand...

Cause you're blind D:<


----------



## merinda!

Soul said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it looks fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause you're blind D:<
Click to expand...

I think I'd know if I were blind.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it looks fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause you're blind D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I'd know if I were blind.
Click to expand...

The world you know is a fictious picture brought by your mind's despiration to know the truth of sight.

You are so blind.


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
Click to expand...

Oh. Right.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

AMIDOINITRITE?


----------



## Rockman!

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


HAPPEH VALENTINEES DAAY


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Right.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?
Click to expand...

That looks like diarrea colors.


----------



## kalinn

Rockman. said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPEH VALENTINEES DAAY
Click to expand...

 thankss


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Right.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That looks like diarrea colors.
Click to expand...

What's diarrea


----------



## Rockman!

kalinn said:
			
		

> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPEH VALENTINEES DAAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankss
Click to expand...

you look very purty

=3


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Right.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?
Click to expand...

Would be hotter if it was blue instead. ;o


----------



## coffeebean!

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ashock.
> 
> No color.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything wrong with that? Color gets boring after a while, sepia is cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Right.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be hotter if it was blue instead. ;o
Click to expand...

No, shoo

I'm an alien with cotton candy hair :3


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So does no color.
> 
> You could atleast add a little color, mayve like artificial saturated sexy flat type color
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. Right.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be hotter if it was blue instead. ;o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, shoo
> 
> I'm an alien with cotton candy hair :3
Click to expand...

nomnomnom


----------



## kalinn

Rockman. said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Happy Valentines Day?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPEH VALENTINEES DAAY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thankss
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you look very purty
> 
> =3
Click to expand...

thanks again. lol


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Glasses?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




o:</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Glasses?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o:</div>


I'd tap dat anyday

On any pizza ;D

xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Glasses?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o:</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tap dat anyday
> 
> On any pizza ;D
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

Kinky. xD


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Glasses?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imadmg]
> o:</div>


All i need is hose tickets now *3*


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


 :brrrr:


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>


Linus you blockhead.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Linus you blockhead.
Click to expand...

What?


----------



## Shadow Jolteon

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Linus you blockhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

It's from Peanuts.... =p


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Linus you blockhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
Click to expand...

*Smacks*


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Linus you blockhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Smacks*
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Linus you blockhead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Smacks*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Alfie and the Teddy Blanket</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imsadmg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Smacks*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm sweet and innocent 8D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

loljk


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> loljk[/quote]LOOK OUT, IT'S A TRAP.


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> loljk[/quote]LOOK OUT, IT'S A TRAP.[/quote]I wouldn't hurt a fly :c
> 
> 
> >:D
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> loljk[/quote]LOOK OUT, IT'S A TRAP.[/quote]I wouldn't hurt a fly :c
> 
> 
> >:D[/quote]Lies after lies >:c
> 
> You wouldn't just hurt it... You'd tear it apart D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> loljk[/quote]LOOK OUT, IT'S A TRAP.[/quote]I wouldn't hurt a fly :c
> 
> 
> >:D[/quote]The red one scares me... o_o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> loljk[/quote]LOOK OUT, IT'S A TRAP.[/quote]I wouldn't hurt a fly :c
> 
> 
> >:D[/quote]Lies after lies >:c
> 
> You wouldn't just hurt it... You'd tear it apart D:[/quote]Well, not a poor innocent little fly :c
> 
> I'd tear you apart, and splash acid in your eyes :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> loljk[/quote]LOOK OUT, IT'S A TRAP.[/quote]I wouldn't hurt a fly :c
> 
> 
> >:D[/quote]Lies after lies >:c
> 
> You wouldn't just hurt it... You'd tear it apart D:[/quote]Well, not a poor innocent little fly :c
> 
> I'd tear you apart, and splash acid in your eyes :3[/quote]You're welcome to try :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>[/quote]I wouldn't hurt a fly :c
> 
> 
> >:D[/quote]Lies after lies >:c
> 
> You wouldn't just hurt it... You'd tear it apart D:[/quote]Well, not a poor innocent little fly :c
> 
> I'd tear you apart, and splash acid in your eyes :3[/quote]You're welcome to try :3[/quote]I'll get you when you least expect it.
> 
> Be paranoid, very paranoid....^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http:asdg]</div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>[/quote]Lies after lies >:c
> 
> You wouldn't just hurt it... You'd tear it apart D:[/quote]Well, not a poor innocent little fly :c
> 
> I'd tear you apart, and splash acid in your eyes :3[/quote]You're welcome to try :3[/quote]I'll get you when you least expect it.
> 
> Be paranoid, very paranoid....^-^[/quote]I shall eagerly await you with bated-breath *3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Megamannt125

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm sweet and innocent 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> loljk


I like both.


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D

I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )

I came.


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.


Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdg]</div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
Click to expand...

Bow chika wow wow


----------



## Gnome

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
Click to expand...

'cause you want it.

troll_face.jpg


----------



## ATWA

Gnome said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'cause you want it.
> 
> troll_face.jpg
Click to expand...

:K


----------



## Smartysaar

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">boo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> /stolen from kiley
Click to expand...

*censored.4.0* is a naughty word 

But *censored.2.0*'s alright.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">boo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> /stolen from kiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.4.0* is a naughty word
> 
> But *censored.2.0*'s alright.
Click to expand...

Lolkaythen.


Bran bran PIC NOW ;D


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">boo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> /stolen from kiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.4.0* is a naughty word
> 
> But *censored.2.0*'s alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolkaythen.
> 
> 
> Bran bran PIC NOW ;D
Click to expand...

Lol, no.

Ew ;D smiley :X


----------



## Smartysaar

Pally said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">boo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> /stolen from kiley
Click to expand...

=D thanks.


----------



## coffeebean!

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


D'aw :3
You're so fricken cute :3


----------



## Gnome

I would post my picture with my ugly hair cut. But alas, I don't want to ruin your perfect mental picture of me.


----------



## Princess

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">boo</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8D
> /stolen from kiley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.4.0* is a naughty word
> 
> But *censored.2.0*'s alright.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolkaythen.
> 
> 
> Bran bran PIC NOW ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, no.
> 
> Ew ;D smiley :X
Click to expand...

Lol, yes.


Oh pfft Brandon you know what I mean.


----------



## Smartysaar

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> D'aw :3
> You're so fricken cute :3
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice picture, Jen! Very pretty!! ^_^


----------



## Smartysaar

Azila said:
			
		

> Nice picture, Jen! Very pretty!! ^_^


=D why thank you. =)


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

I will do it.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
Click to expand...

Why didn't you finish that sentence in a question mark.

Or notify that that was a full body picture, my legs are all cold now...


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you finish that sentence in a question mark.
> 
> Or notify that that was a full body picture, my legs are all cold now...
Click to expand...

Because I decided to make it a statement rather than a question.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you finish that sentence in a question mark.
> 
> Or notify that that was a full body picture, my legs are all cold now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I decided to make it a statement rather than a question.
Click to expand...

Only you could alter the laws of grammar.


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> We went hiking today ( kinda ) in our kudzu 8D
> 
> I learned that I had rights to walk around in 300 acres of land ( kudzu and woods and trails )
> 
> I came.
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I looking at a picture of Numner's ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why didn't you finish that sentence in a question mark.
> 
> Or notify that that was a full body picture, my legs are all cold now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I decided to make it a statement rather than a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only you could alter the laws of grammar.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you finish that sentence in a question mark.
> 
> Or notify that that was a full body picture, my legs are all cold now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I decided to make it a statement rather than a question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only you could alter the laws of grammar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...

obby


----------



## Smartysaar

Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,


----------



## Numner

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,


Dirty dirty habits.


----------



## Thunder

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasmg]</div>
> 
> ....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,


Looking good B)


----------



## Griever

Why did my picture get deleted?


----------



## Panties

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Cat ears = costume party.


----------



## Numner

Panties said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgg[/img]</div>
> Cat ears = costume party.


I trust you a little more now.

























But I still don't reeeally trust you.


----------



## Smartysaar

Soul said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty dirty habits.
Click to expand...

lol what?


----------



## coffeebean!

Panties said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cat ears = costume party.


Do want.


----------



## Numner

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty dirty habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol what?
Click to expand...

I hope you wash that shirt


----------



## Panties

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cat ears = costume party.
> 
> 
> 
> Do want.
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## kalinn

@Smartystaar: i love your hair  

idk which one i like
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

i <3 snow


----------



## Panties

Soul said:
			
		

> Panties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgg[/img]</div>
> Cat ears = costume party.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust you a little more now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I still don't reeeally trust you.
Click to expand...

Buhwhyyyy D:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Panties said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hi.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Cat ears = costume party.


Oh my gosh! I like your eyes. And anyways, you're very pretty. Nice pic! =D


----------



## Smartysaar

Soul said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty dirty habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you wash that shirt
Click to expand...

Of course i do!


----------



## Panties

kalinn said:
			
		

> @Smartystaar: i love your hair
> 
> idk which one i like
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> i <3 snow


Lol, I didn't read the snow part first and thought you had some sort of chronic case of dandruff. xD


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> @Smartystaar: i love your hair
> 
> idk which one i like
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[g[/img]</div>
> 
> i <3 snow


Head and shoulders, Kalinn.












You have serious dandruff.


xD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kalinn, number 1 is cuter. But bothe of 'em are pretty. ^_^


----------



## kalinn

gee thanks guys. 
xD


----------



## Smartysaar

kalinn said:
			
		

> @Smartystaar: i love your hair
> 
> idk which one i like
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> i <3 snow


Kalinn your so pretty!!
 and thank you =)


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> gee thanks guys.
> xD


It's even covering the floor

:x


----------



## kalinn

Soul said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's even covering the floor
> 
> :x
Click to expand...

imma have to run to the store and get some of that head and shoulders stuff.. 
this is serious.


----------



## Smartysaar

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well tomorrow i have solo and ensemble competition for orchestra and we have to dress nice and i decided to curl my hair for tomorrow. It ended up like this. Does it look good? lol.
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>=O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasmg]</div>
> 
> ....haha im wearing the same shirt like in the last pic because that's the shirt i sleep in. lol,
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good B)
Click to expand...

Thanks =)


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kalinn said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's even covering the floor
> 
> :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imma have to run to the store and get some of that head and shoulders stuff..
> this is serious.
Click to expand...

Lol'ed a lot.


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's even covering the floor
> 
> :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imma have to run to the store and get some of that head and shoulders stuff..
> this is serious.
Click to expand...

By the end of next month I believe we will be able to see inside your head.


----------



## kalinn

Soul said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's even covering the floor
> 
> :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imma have to run to the store and get some of that head and shoulders stuff..
> this is serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the end of next month I believe we will be able to see inside your head.
Click to expand...

oh my good golly gracious! 
ill get 2 bottles


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gee thanks guys.
> xD
> 
> 
> 
> It's even covering the floor
> 
> :x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> imma have to run to the store and get some of that head and shoulders stuff..
> this is serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the end of next month I believe we will be able to see inside your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my good golly gracious!
> ill get 2 bottles
Click to expand...

Buy three.

I need some >_> <_<


----------



## kalinn

Soul said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> imma have to run to the store and get some of that head and shoulders stuff..
> this is serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the end of next month I believe we will be able to see inside your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my good golly gracious!
> ill get 2 bottles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy three.
> 
> I need some >_> <_<
Click to expand...

gotcha.


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> By the end of next month I believe we will be able to see inside your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh my good golly gracious!
> ill get 2 bottles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy three.
> 
> I need some >_> <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotcha.
Click to expand...

I'd hate for anyone to find out though.


----------



## kalinn

Soul said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> oh my good golly gracious!
> ill get 2 bottles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Buy three.
> 
> I need some >_> <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd hate for anyone to find out though.
Click to expand...

dont worry, ill keep it on the down low.


----------



## coffeebean!

hai guise i gotz a hurr cut lulz

Before:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

After:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Mah hurr goez swishy swishy nao


----------



## NGT

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hai guise i gotz a hurr cut lulz
> 
> Before:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> After:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Mah hurr goez swishy swishy nao


WOW! Want to go on a date?


----------



## NGT

This is me btw:


----------



## coffeebean!

NGT said:
			
		

> This is me btw:


dats hawt


----------



## Erica

Lawls I was at a party. I dunno what my friend is doing w/her hands lol
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This is the scariest picture I have ever taken.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



/terrified of clowns </div>


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This is the scariest picture I have ever taken.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /terrified of clowns </div>


lolwut


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This is the scariest picture I have ever taken.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /terrified of clowns </div>


OH MY LORD ANGEL OF DEATH! D=


----------



## Smartysaar

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This is the scariest picture I have ever taken.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /terrified of clowns </div>


U look like my cousin =) 

Prettty!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol Gabby, and Coffebean, I like your new hair! It was pretty before, and still is after. xD


----------



## NGT

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hai guise i gotz a hurr cut lulz
> 
> Before:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> After:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Mah hurr goez swishy swishy nao


Holy *censored.2.0* that's hawt ._.


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hai guise i gotz a hurr cut lulz
> 
> Before:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> After:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Mah hurr goez swishy swishy nao


Batman is for the win.
D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Snow Igloo Day! (Kid in the back is Andrew; Piggy Boy #2 from my earlier picture)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

This was in Texas, by the way. XD


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Decepticons Biatch</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Decepticons Biatch</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


WHERE DID THE "ILY GABBY" PART GO?!?! xD <3

You're still gorgeous babe.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yay for no comments on my picture!


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> hai guise i gotz a hurr cut lulz
> 
> Before:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> After:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Mah hurr goez swishy swishy nao


See I was right
It is hawt 
@Gabby

XDD


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Snow Igloo Day! (Kid in the back is Andrew; Piggy Boy #2 from my earlier picture)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdg]</div>
> 
> This was in Texas, by the way. XD


No comment.

ololol


----------



## Ricano

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Igloo Day! (Kid in the back is Andrew; Piggy Boy #2 from my earlier picture)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdg]</div>
> 
> This was in Texas, by the way. XD
> 
> 
> 
> No comment.
> 
> ololol
Click to expand...

You perverted bum.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Somehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHOY</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Creepy o_0 My phone's cameras flash is OD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



omg, all the random stuff on my couch XD</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MAGIC FINGERS BBY</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know why I migrated to my kitchen counter, but it is also all full of stuff >_></div></div>


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Somehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>


You're the most amazing looking guy i've seen.

XD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're the most amazing looking guy i've seen.
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Thanks! =D

"Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're the most amazing looking guy i've seen.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"
Click to expand...

xD

Uh-oh, i gotta length out this post so i don't end up making a one-post post. :T


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're the most amazing looking guy i've seen.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> 
> Uh-oh, i gotta length out this post so i don't end up making a one-post post. :T
Click to expand...

Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're the most amazing looking guy i've seen.
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> 
> Uh-oh, i gotta length out this post so i don't end up making a one-post post. :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
Click to expand...

very srs B|

Damn i almost did it again >_<


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xD
> 
> Uh-oh, i gotta length out this post so i don't end up making a one-post post. :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very srs B|
> 
> Damn i almost did it again >_<
Click to expand...

Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"
> 
> 
> 
> xD
> 
> Uh-oh, i gotta length out this post so i don't end up making a one-post post. :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very srs B|
> 
> Damn i almost did it again >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
Click to expand...

Yooouu!...

I ain't fallin' for that again o:<


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"
> 
> 
> 
> Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very srs B|
> 
> Damn i almost did it again >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yooouu!...
> 
> I ain't fallin' for that again o:<
Click to expand...

I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> 
> 
> very srs B|
> 
> Damn i almost did it again >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yooouu!...
> 
> I ain't fallin' for that again o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
Click to expand...

I'd like to see you try >D /stealing smileys.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> 
> 
> Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yooouu!...
> 
> I ain't fallin' for that again o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see you try >D /stealing smileys.
Click to expand...

: D Alrighty then, what's your lucky number?


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_uMwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> 
> 
> Yooouu!...
> 
> I ain't fallin' for that again o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see you try >D /stealing smileys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D Alrighty then, what's your lucky number?
Click to expand...

Thre-WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT A SECOND!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_uMwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see you try >D /stealing smileys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D Alrighty then, what's your lucky number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thre-WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT A SECOND!
Click to expand...

HA. HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_uMwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >DI'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see you try >D /stealing smileys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> : D Alrighty then, what's your lucky number?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thre-WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIT A SECOND!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA. HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Click to expand...

You sly fox l:<


----------



## Gnome

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> 
> 
> very srs B|
> 
> Damn i almost did it again >_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yooouu!...
> 
> I ain't fallin' for that again o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
Click to expand...

fftopic:

But why is there an XXX in your Dragonair avatar?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepSomehow texting a friend about a homework question turned into an impromptu photo shoot ;;_;;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>CAMERA HO AHO</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdpoiler]</div>Thanks! =D
> 
> "Maybe he's born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline!"Them length requirements are seriousss business u_u
> 
> 
> 
> Mwahaha! I've been trying to trick you into single posting all along! >D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yooouu!...
> 
> I ain't fallin' for that again o:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll get you next time, Gadget! >[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fftopic:
> 
> But why is there an XXX in your Dragonair avatar?
Click to expand...

I.. don't know. o_o I just found it and i was like WHOO DRATINI! *adds to avi list* XD Maybe they're just being fancy?

@Masta Crashington: Yeah, I thought so. >=J


----------



## sarahbear

Delete my old ones. :]
Most recent.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[sd]</div>


Okey doke. Want me to add that one?


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[sd]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Okey doke. Want me to add that one?
Click to expand...

sure, why not? xP


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[sd]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Okey doke. Want me to add that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, why not? xP
Click to expand...

Done and done B)


----------



## sarahbear

Master Crash said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[sd]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Okey doke. Want me to add that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, why not? xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done and done B)
Click to expand...

Thanks, buddy. 8)


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[sd]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Okey doke. Want me to add that one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure, why not? xP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Done and done B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, buddy. 8)
Click to expand...

No problem  :veryhappy:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That's a very pretty picture! ^_^


----------



## Cottonball

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Very nice! ,, Love the dress or shirt or outfit whatevs lol


----------



## sarahbear

Azila said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very pretty picture! ^_^
Click to expand...

Why thank you. :]
@Peekab00m, it's a shirt. xP And thanks.


----------



## Numner

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">sexy</div>


Omylowqual

You look sexy anyway


----------



## sarahbear

Soul said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">sexy</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Omylowqual
> 
> You look sexy anyway
Click to expand...

webcam..


----------



## Numner

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">sexy</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Omylowqual
> 
> You look sexy anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> webcam..
Click to expand...

You and your naughty excuses.

Dirty dirty excuses.










XD


----------



## sarahbear

Soul said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete my old ones. :]
> Most recent.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">sexy</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Omylowqual
> 
> You look sexy anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> webcam..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your naughty excuses.
> 
> Dirty dirty excuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Oh you know it. Haha.


----------



## Yetiman15

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Senior_Picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Did I do it right?


----------



## Yetiman15

Dang what went wrong?


----------



## Ricano

Naw shows as a "Posted Image".
What did you use?

@Techni: Purdy J:


----------



## Yetiman15

What do you mean? What did I use? it says use the url so I copy and pasted the webpage it's on to it.


----------



## Ricano

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> What do you mean? What did I use? it says use the url so I copy and pasted the webpage it's on to it.


Photobucket, tinypic..?


----------



## Panties

tbt is teh seckz


----------



## Yetiman15

How small does it have to be? It was rather big.


----------



## merinda!

Panties said:
			
		

> tbt is teh seckz


;D


----------



## Yetiman15

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Senior Pic</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm sorry if I failed again.


----------



## Yetiman15

Hey I got it


----------



## Ricano

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Senior Pic</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm sorry if I failed again.


Look like you're ready for that lawyer position.


----------



## Yetiman15

Ricano said:
			
		

> Yetiman15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Senior Pic</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm sorry if I failed again.
> 
> 
> 
> Look like you're ready for that lawyer position.
Click to expand...

Haha everyone says I look 21 in that pic my own mom even laughs at me for it.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Senior Pic</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm sorry if I failed again.


Ohh, nice pic!


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today with some friends</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>
Lol, I'm the one w/the diamond necklace.


----------



## Panties

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>hi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

First one is ok, second one I already posted, lol.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today with some friends</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Lol, I'm the one w/the diamond necklace.


Cute picture! You all look the same, hehe.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Panties said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>hi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> First one is ok, second one I already posted, lol.


Pretty. You look mad in the first one! Still cool. The second is cute mostly cause of your ears! :3


----------



## Erica

Azila said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Today with some friends</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Lol, I'm the one w/the diamond necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute picture! You all look the same, hehe.
Click to expand...

ORLY? People think we're related, not at all.


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

your mother's lover ^

hurr


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> your mother's lover ^
> 
> hurr


LOVE your shirt , and pretty


----------



## merinda!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> your mother's lover ^
> 
> hurr


I'd tap that. ;D

Prettttttyful.
)


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Best. Shirt. Ever.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol my face was rather ugly, so i fixed it </div>


----------



## Gnome

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Best. Shirt. Ever.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my face was rather ugly, so i fixed it </div>


You seem very happy.


----------



## Ciaran

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Best. Shirt. Ever.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my face was rather ugly, so i fixed it </div>


He's a semi-aquatic egg-laying mammal of action!


----------



## DevilGopher

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Best. Shirt. Ever.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Perry: it does NOTHING =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Much to pro for words.
except these ones. =D
Epic win. D;

*Text is fixed


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Best. Shirt. Ever.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my face was rather ugly, so i fixed it </div>


OMG KALINN GO TO THE DOCTOR YOU LOOK YELLOW D;


----------



## kalinn

@Gnome: i know right? 
@everyone else: thanks 
@Soul: yeah, ive been having alot of issues lately. but look, my dandruff is gone!


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> @Gnome: i know right?
> @everyone else: thanks
> @Soul: yeah, ive been having alot of issues lately. but look, my dandruff is gone!


Woo!

Go Kalinn


----------



## coffeebean!

-mez said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> your mother's lover ^
> 
> hurr
> 
> 
> 
> I'd tap that. ;D
> 
> Prettttttyful.
> )
Click to expand...

Why thank you >:3


@Peka: Thanks
@Kalinn: Oh dear XD


----------



## kalinn

Soul said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Gnome: i know right?
> @everyone else: thanks
> @Soul: yeah, ive been having alot of issues lately. but look, my dandruff is gone!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo!
> 
> Go Kalinn
Click to expand...

Wooo! 

@coffee: heh xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

*reveals self to TBT*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nevermore</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

You didn't see anything here.


----------



## kalinn

Nevermore said:
			
		

> *reveals self to TBT*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">aslkdmf</div>


headphones! 

emoemoemoemoemo! 
xDDD


----------



## The Sign Painter

kalinn said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *reveals self to TBT*
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> headphones!
> 
> emoemoemoemoemo!
> xDDD
Click to expand...

My dad thought that I was emo yesterday because I said I was tired and wasn't hungry. :l


----------



## Ricano

Master Crash said:
			
		

> You didn't see anything here.


Fast as lightning again?


----------



## Thunder

Ricano said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see anything here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast as lightning again?
Click to expand...

Possibleh


----------



## coffeebean!

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't see anything here.
> 
> 
> 
> Fast as lightning again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Possibleh
Click to expand...

We'll see you one day >


----------



## The Sign Painter

I saw you.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Monsieur Crashington, I do believe your ninja-like ways are going to give me an ulcer some day. 8D


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Best. Shirt. Ever.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol my face was rather ugly, so i fixed it </div>


PERRRRRRRY!
I want that shirt.
<3


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
(that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)


----------



## Ricano

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)


Ready for that trial? 
8L


----------



## Nightray

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">AmazingAndyB</div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)[/quote]*Hugs*
> You look cool. (y)


----------



## sarahbear

Ricano said:
			
		

> Naw shows as a "Posted Image".
> What did you use?
> 
> @Techni: Purdy J:


Thanks. :]


----------



## AndyB

Ricano said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for that trial?
> 8L
Click to expand...

Not quite. It was my Grandad's funeral today. That's why I wanted the hugs.


----------



## Ricano

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for that trial?
> 8L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite. It was my Grandad's funeral today. That's why I wanted the hugs.
Click to expand...

Ah, I'm sorry for the loss :/
Bro hug?


----------



## merinda!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for that trial?
> 8L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite. It was my Grandad's funeral today. That's why I wanted the hugs.
Click to expand...

This must be a pretty sad day for you.

You look good in a suit.

EDIT; Sorry for your loss Andy.


----------



## AndyB

Ricano said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for that trial?
> 8L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite. It was my Grandad's funeral today. That's why I wanted the hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I'm sorry for the loss :/
> Bro hug?
Click to expand...

Yes please. Thanks guys.


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for that trial?
> 8L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite. It was my Grandad's funeral today. That's why I wanted the hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I'm sorry for the loss :/
> Bro hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please. Thanks guys.
Click to expand...

WELL
YOU GET A 
*super tubular awesome epic bear hug*

FROM ME ;D


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>oqawdqay</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Red lips because of the sucker.


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>oqawdqay</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Red lips because of the sucker.


your cool


----------



## merinda!

Soul said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>oqawdqay</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Red lips because of the sucker.


LMFAO.

Wish I was as cool as you.
XD


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>oqawdqay</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Red lips because of the sucker.
> 
> 
> 
> your cool
Click to expand...

I was like








olololololol


When I saw it in my brothers car I giggled and had to do an epic pose.


----------



## Princess

@Jenn: So purtyy<333

@Kallin: Rockin that shirt I see ;P

@Andy: *huggles*

Btw,
You look really good in a suit


----------



## Smartysaar

I didn't like the color of the dress all that much. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ooh, a fancy dress! ^^ Lovely.


----------



## Princess

Pretty dress[:


----------



## Numner

Blurry olol


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>chuuuuuuuu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
That was today, before church. e___________e


----------



## AndyB

Pally said:
			
		

> @Andy: *huggles*
> 
> Btw,
> You look really good in a suit


Thank you. I do look good. ;D


----------



## Cottonball

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>chuuuuuuuu</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That was today, before church. e___________e


Your pretty


----------



## Cottonball

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)


Aweh Andy that sucks <3 ( about your grandad ) 


* small hug  *   

 ^_^


----------



## Princess

You do Andy ;P

Erica you so purtyyy<3


Wooo..
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sheild your eyes</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Ha! Made you click </div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice dress Jenn! Looks pretty on you 

Haha, pretty like always Erica..

Pally... You're beautiful! *Cries*

Andy = a lawyer! (Sorry about your grandpa)


----------



## Princess

Why thank you Azila


----------



## Bacon Boy

Andy, it looks like you're about to shout "OBJECTION" and point your finger. Seriously, Ace.


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Andy, it looks like you're about to shout "OBJECTION" and point your finger. Seriously, Ace.


If I were to put the suit back on... I'd do that just for you. I love those games.


----------



## AndyB

So after getting a charger, I've been playing my ds alot. My Ds original!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> So after getting a charger, I've been playing my ds alot. My Ds original!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I still have mine too! (Somewhere...) The touch screen is broken though. And who's taking these pictures?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after getting a charger, I've been playing my ds alot. My Ds original!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I still have mine too! (Somewhere...) The touch screen is broken though. And who's taking these pictures?
Click to expand...

... I am.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after getting a charger, I've been playing my ds alot. My Ds original!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I still have mine too! (Somewhere...) The touch screen is broken though. And who's taking these pictures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... I am.
Click to expand...

Okay, cause it looks like someone else was. (Cause it was directly at you from other angles).


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Yeah I need actual money :L


----------



## Lisathegreat!

AndyB said:
			
		

> So after getting a charger, I've been playing my ds alot. My Ds original!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Tehe.

Lol Luvbun.


----------



## kierraaa-

Ricano said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I need actual money :L
Click to expand...

I need ma FLOJO!
8L


----------



## Numner

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


LUVBUN

NO

STOP BOUNCING AROUND








GET OFF THE WALL


----------



## John102

Alright guys, I'm finally posting a pic of myself.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Pear

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken so a certain few people can see me in a suit.
> (that said... not the best of days for me. Hugs welcome.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for that trial?
> 8L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite. It was my Grandad's funeral today. That's why I wanted the hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, I'm sorry for the loss :/
> Bro hug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please. Thanks guys.
Click to expand...

Secret agent man. :O
@ John- I told ya, my signature never lies!


----------



## Thunder

John102 said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I'm finally posting a pic of myself.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


u lok gay


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

John, you're so good lookin... xD


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


i love it! 

the little stack of money with the googly eyes is amazing


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> i love it!
> 
> the little stack of money with the googly eyes is amazing
Click to expand...

This^

And you have very pretty eyes. =D


----------



## kierraaa-

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> i love it!
> 
> the little stack of money with the googly eyes is amazing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This^
> 
> And you have very pretty eyes. =D
Click to expand...

Thanks!
[;


----------



## «Jack»

Perry + Me = Chaos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn_9indR34o


----------



## Princess

@ Andy Haha cute[:
@Kierra XD I love it!
@ John Daaaayuuummm XD
@ Jak You guys are so random


----------



## «Jack»

Part Dos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8-VVsr_JDQ


----------



## Vooloo

Jak said:
			
		

> Part Dos:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8-VVsr_JDQ


Were you guys liek really hyper? xDD


----------



## Panties

Jak said:
			
		

> Perry + Me = Chaos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn_9indR34o


<3


----------



## VantagE

This is the most recent picture that I have, it was a senior picture xD
Me <----click


----------



## coffeebean!

I think Jack needs acid on his face.


----------



## «Jack»

Perry's being whiny and making me remove the vidyas.


----------



## Princess

VantagE said:
			
		

> This is the most recent picture that I have, it was a senior picture xD


You're quite handsome[:


----------



## «Jack»

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I think Jack needs acid on his face.


D:


----------



## Elliot

I laughed. xD @ The video.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Pally said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most recent picture that I have, it was a senior picture xD
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite handsome[:
Click to expand...

^ Tehe.


----------



## VantagE

Azila said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most recent picture that I have, it was a senior picture xD
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite handsome[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^ Tehe.
Click to expand...

xDD
Yup my GF think so too =P


----------



## Pear

Of course Jack, you post the video without my permission right after I got the worst haircut of my life. XD

And yes Miku, we were hyper. Quite hyper.


----------



## Micah

Bad haircuts FTW!


----------



## kalinn

i missed the video D:


----------



## «Jack»

kalinn said:
			
		

> i missed the video D:


Recap: Me and Perry went bat*censored.2.0* insane.


----------



## Pear

kalinn said:
			
		

> i missed the video D:


It's on the previous page, Kalinn.


----------



## kalinn

Pear said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i missed the video D:
> 
> 
> 
> It's on the previous page, Kalinn.
Click to expand...

the video got removed by the user, perry. 

xD


----------



## Vooloo

Pear said:
			
		

> Of course Jack, you post the video without my permission right after I got the worst haircut of my life. XD
> 
> And yes Miku, we were hyper. Quite hyper.


Haha, I might upload a video of myself doing this really hyper dance tomorrow. xDD 

It'll be bad quality though since I use a webcam. D:


----------



## «Jack»

Say hi to my friend Ian.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Jak said:
			
		

> Say hi to my friend Ian.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Lol that's scary.


----------



## Jeremy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div></div></div>

edit:  PS, I'm single  B)


----------



## Princess

YOU'RE SO CUTE JER


----------



## merinda!

Jeremy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div>
> 
> edit:  PS, I'm single  B)


How adorable.
XDD


----------



## Micah

Om my gosh! It's Jeremy!


----------



## Gnome

You look like my cousin.


e_e


----------



## coffeebean!

Jeremy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div>
> 
> edit:  PS, I'm single  B)


LMFAO

*kicks*


----------



## Princess

*pinches Jer's cheeks again*


----------



## Miranda

Jeremy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div>
> 
> edit:  PS, I'm single  B)


I miss the facial hair =(


----------



## kalinn

i like your hair in the last one


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Requested by Jer[;</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Kay here it is...

































































































NOT 8D</div>


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>




Serious is as serious looks.

And guys, I'm serious.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Doing the Otacon pose there. 8D
Pushing them glasses up is SERIOUS!


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Green tea tastes really weird at 12 AM.
Also, it's really dark. And I'm bored.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Green tea tastes really weird at 12 AM.
> Also, it's really dark. And I'm bored.


Green tea always taste weird


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol Soul nice picture.

Jeremy! NIcee.


----------



## Tyeforce

Jeremy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div>
> 
> edit:  PS, I'm single  B)


I see you use a Mac. ;D


----------



## «Jack»

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div>
> 
> edit:  PS, I'm single  B)
> 
> 
> 
> I see you use a Mac. ;D
Click to expand...

Where did you get that from? I'm pretty sure that's his TV in the last picture.


----------



## Tyeforce

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer 2</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>jer with different hair</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div></div>
> 
> edit:  PS, I'm single  B)
> 
> 
> 
> I see you use a Mac. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did you get that from? I'm pretty sure that's his TV in the last picture.
Click to expand...

The URLs. Photo Booth, a Mac-only application, names photos taken with it "Photo on [year]-[month]-[date] at [hour].[minute].jpg" by default, and his photos use that naming format.


----------



## Princess

@ Jenn hawt ;P

@ Collin y so srs


----------



## Vooloo

*cough*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqUnfdxLxVk


----------



## Princess

@miku lolwat
and outfit is cute[:


----------



## Vooloo

It was this Touhou dance. XD
Thanks. I also had my Misa hairstyle too.. ;D


----------



## AndyB

Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CAKE!</div>


----------



## Nightray

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>


Nice picture...
CAAAAKEEE!


----------



## AndyB

Nightray said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture...
> CAAAAKEEE!
Click to expand...

It was rather yummy.
(If anyone says it... I will stab you.)


----------



## coffeebean!

You're always eating cake Andy D:
YOU NEED TO GIMME SOMEEE


----------



## Liv

You guys have grow so much since I've been gone......sob.......it seems like just yesterday I was starting ma flamewarzz!


----------



## AndyB

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> You guys have grow so much since I've been gone......sob.......it seems like just yesterday I was starting ma flamewarzz!


Who the Hell are you?


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...


You so cute<3


----------



## kalinn

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!




</div>


----------



## Princess

*steals kalinn's cake*


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> *steals kalinn's cake*


D: 
if you wanted a piece of cake you coulda just asked. 
fedex ;D


----------



## Princess

HahaXD


----------



## AndyB

kalinn said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Oh snap! Was it good?


----------



## kalinn

AndyB said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Was it good?
Click to expand...

yes, yes it was.
how bout yours?


----------



## AndyB

kalinn said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes it was.
> how bout yours?
Click to expand...

Could of done with some ice-cream or someting. But overwise yummy.


----------



## Trundle

kalinn said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes it was.
> how bout yours?
Click to expand...

May as well join in, right? 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Thanks to my friend for making that!


----------



## kalinn

AndyB said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey PIcture thread, guess what it's time for...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh snap! Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes it was.
> how bout yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could of done with some ice-cream or someting. But overwise yummy.
Click to expand...

ya, ice cream would have been nice. 
or a glass of milk. lol


----------



## Trundle

kalinn said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh snap! Was it good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, yes it was.
> how bout yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could of done with some ice-cream or someting. But overwise yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, ice cream would have been nice.
> or a glass of milk. lol
Click to expand...

AND YOU JUST IGNORE ME, AS USUAL.


----------



## kalinn

MrMr said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes it was.
> how bout yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could of done with some ice-cream or someting. But overwise yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, ice cream would have been nice.
> or a glass of milk. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND YOU JUST IGNORE ME, AS USUAL.
Click to expand...

did you hear something?
xD joking. 

im not ignoring you, i just didnt have anything to say to you.


----------



## AndyB

MrMr said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> yes, yes it was.
> how bout yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could of done with some ice-cream or someting. But overwise yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, ice cream would have been nice.
> or a glass of milk. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND YOU JUST IGNORE ME, AS USUAL.
Click to expand...

Oh shut up.

@Kalinn, didn't think of milk. Maybe next time. Might see what else I can eat and take pictures of.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

You guys and your cake shenanigans. Both cakes look equally tasty, so I'm having a hard time. :T


----------



## Numner

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAKE!</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>:0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">CAKE WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Could of done with some ice-cream or someting. But overwise yummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, ice cream would have been nice.
> or a glass of milk. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND YOU JUST IGNORE ME, AS USUAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shut up.
> 
> @Kalinn, didn't think of milk. Maybe next time. Might see what else I can eat and take pictures of.
Click to expand...

The tip of your pinky finger.


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>



Me!!!

Do i look cute?


----------



## AndyB

Say...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheese! ... or possibly a chunk pure energy</div>


----------



## Princess

Purty

@Andy
Cheeseeee


----------



## coffeebean!

lolwut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

inb4vampire,etc


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lolwut
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4vampire,etc


Purrttyyyy


----------



## Caleb

Pally said:
			
		

> Purty
> 
> @Andy
> Cheeseeee


Andy already told you no.


----------



## Princess

Caleb said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purty
> 
> @Andy
> Cheeseeee
> 
> 
> 
> Andy already told you no.
Click to expand...

._.

Ew..just...no


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lolwut
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">http://i671.photobuck
> inb4vampire,etc</div>[/quote]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">If you were a vampire I'd let you suck my blood.
> 
> Babes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \notatallahorriblepickupline</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4vampire,etc
> 
> 
> 
> Purrttyyyy
Click to expand...

*censored.9.10*

And when the rock was born the nurses were all gawking like O: and little rock said ladies, ladies, that aint no umbelical cord, thats the people's stroodle 8D

@coloncancer: lolque


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> inb4vampire,etc
> 
> 
> 
> Purrttyyyy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.9.10*
> 
> And when the rock was born the nurses were all gawking like O: and little rock said ladies, ladies, that aint no umbelical cord, thats the people's stroodle 8D
Click to expand...

LolololXD


----------



## Trundle

I'd post myself, but you guys would probably all die from looking at me. I'll just go sit.. in my loner corner.. Bye..


----------



## coffeebean!

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'd post myself, but you guys would probably all die from looking at me. I'll just go sit.. in my loner corner.. Bye..


ololololololololololol


----------



## Numner

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'd post myself, but you guys would probably all die from looking at me. I'll just go sit.. in my loner corner.. Bye..


Go cry some moar


----------



## kalinn

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'd post myself, but you guys would probably all die from looking at me. I'll just go sit.. in my loner corner.. Bye..


i would just ignore your posts. like i always do.


----------



## Caleb

MrMr said:
			
		

> I'd post myself, but you guys would probably all die from looking at me. I'll just go sit.. in my loner corner.. Bye..


You better you little *censored.3.0*ing prick! I oughta punch you in the jugular for even posting in this thread!


----------



## Trundle

YOU'D DIE FROM SEEING THE SPOILER WITH ME IN IT! I'M SO  FREAKING UGLY. (I'm ugly.)


----------



## Rockman!

Here's a picture of myself.
;D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## «Jack»

MrMr said:
			
		

> YOU'D DIE FROM SEEING THE SPOILER WITH ME IN IT! I'M SO  FREAKING UGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLYUGLY.... (I'm ugly.)


Honestly, we're not going to throw you a pity party for being an attention whore.


----------



## Gnome

SCREEN RAPE

SCREEN RAPE 

AGH


----------



## Rockman!

MrMr, please edit your post you *censored.3.0*ing spammer.


----------



## Tyeforce

AndyB said:
			
		

> Say...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese! ... or possibly a chunk pure energy</div>


Why are all of your pictures always horribly blurry?


----------



## Trundle

Shield your eyes!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
That's me in my loner corner!  ^_^


----------



## Caleb

MrMr said:
			
		

> Shield your eyes!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That's me in my loner corner!  ^_^


*pushes off stump* Cry more you little *censored.4.0*!


----------



## AndyB

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese! ... or possibly a chunk pure energy</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all of your pictures always horribly blurry?
Click to expand...

Because they are from a *censored.2.0*ty webcam. Want to buy me a new one?
Didn't think so.


----------



## Rockman!

Anyone see how hawtness i wus?


----------



## Trundle

Who wants me to post an actual pic of my handsome self?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Everyone in the entire world is posting pics today. Logically, it makes me want to post some from Halloween that I just found in the wrong folder. 8D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Well, can you tell what I was? =T</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







OH YEAH</div>


----------



## Rockman!

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Everyone in the entire world is posting pics today. Logically, it makes me want to post some from Halloween that I just found in the wrong folder. 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Well, can you tell what I was? =T</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH</div>


Mario.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the entire world is posting pics today. Logically, it makes me want to post some from Halloween that I just found in the wrong folder. 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Well, can you tell what I was? =T</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Mario.
Click to expand...

Correct! You get my mushroom as a prize. =D


----------



## Tyeforce

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheese! ... or possibly a chunk pure energy</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all of your pictures always horribly blurry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they are from a *censored.2.0*ty webcam. Want to buy me a new one?
> Didn't think so.
Click to expand...

Geez, it was just a question, not an insult. >_>


----------



## Niema

This is one of my pretty pics


----------



## Rockman!

Niema = HAWT GOTHSCENEWHATEVER


----------



## Niema

Lol thanks


----------



## Rockman!

I can't stop looking at those eyes of yours.


----------



## AndyB

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Niema = HAWT GOTHSCENEWHATEVER


*facepalm* Not at you though Rock


----------



## Niema

Really?


----------



## Rockman!

They're hypnotizing~♥


----------



## Princess

Haha Niema

So you're Jill Legolas?

Seriously girl post your own pic next time.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Neima: I see undergarments! D:

But cool, because you look like a doll! =3

Oh snap  pally got you


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you


She's a scene model.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Pally said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
Click to expand...

She used a model, huh?

That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used a model, huh?
> 
> That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD
Click to expand...

Haha I recognized it,
because I used one of Jill's picture as a guide for my hair a couple years back.


----------



## AndyB

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used a model, huh?
> 
> That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD
Click to expand...

Damn, if that's the case... I better come clean.
I'm not real either, I've been using a model too.


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used a model, huh?
> 
> That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, if that's the case... I better come clean.
> I'm not real either, I've been using a model too.
Click to expand...

XD
ohyou


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used a model, huh?
> 
> That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, if that's the case... I better come clean.
> I'm not real either, I've been using a model too.
Click to expand...

Hahaha


----------



## Numner

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used a model, huh?
> 
> That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, if that's the case... I better come clean.
> I'm not real either, I've been using a model too.
Click to expand...

0:

Gasp


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Pally said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Neima: I see undergarments! D:
> 
> But cool, because you look like a doll! =3
> 
> Oh snap  pally got you
> 
> 
> 
> She's a scene model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She used a model, huh?
> 
> That's a good way to make sure nobody knows it isn't your picture. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I recognized it,
> because I used one of Jill's picture as a guide for my hair a couple years back.
Click to expand...

She does have very cool hair! =D I'll bet your haircut turned out well.

@Andy: I knew it! >:U


----------



## Princess

This feels like Just Wii all over again..~


----------



## AndyB

Pally said:
			
		

> This feels like Just Wii all over again..~


*points at David.* XD


----------



## Erica

Niema said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my pretty pics


You sure thats you? xP


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This feels like Just Wii all over again..~
> 
> 
> 
> *points at David.* XD
Click to expand...

Hi I'm Brittany! XD

Edit: -Eh not that mean-


----------



## coffeebean!

lmao you guys are so silly, it's obvious it was a fake ._.


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lmao you guys are so silly, it's obvious it was a fake ._.


I said I was sorry!


----------



## Princess

Lol at Niema's sig..

XD


----------



## Niema

I was testin you because i dont wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.

Because there are pervs out there and i dont want to be sexually insulted.


----------



## Princess

Niema said:
			
		

> I was testin you because i dont wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.


Mkayy..as long as

BE WHO YOU ARE DONT PRETEND TO BE SOMETHING YOU'RE NOT


----------



## The Sign Painter

Niema said:
			
		

> I was testin you because i dont wont give give out my real image im *an secret girl*.


Is that like some sort of an hero?


----------



## Tyeforce

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was testin you because i dont wont give give out my real image im *an secret girl*.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that like some sort of an hero?
Click to expand...

Did someone steal her iPod?! D:


----------



## coffeebean!

Niema said:
			
		

> I was testin you because i dont wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i dont want to be sexually insulted.


Yeah, plus you're like 8.


----------



## Niema

Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.


I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.

Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted


----------



## The Sign Painter

Niema said:
			
		

> Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.
> 
> 
> I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted


Assaulted, not insulted.


----------



## Niema

Something like sexually told like you know what i'm talking about


----------



## Erica

Lol I don't want to be sexually insulted either.


----------



## Rawburt

Niema said:
			
		

> Something like sexually told like you know what i'm talking about


I have no idea what you're trying to say here.


----------



## Niema

You know all those 45 men and over well when i put my picture up he said that he was gonna *censored.3.0* me hard and kill me after.


But can we get back on topic before this topic becomes locked i don't want master crash to get mad at me.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Erica said:
			
		

> Lol I don't want to be sexually insulted either.


ur boobs b smawl

lololololol i jus seckshoeally insulted u


----------



## John102

Niema said:
			
		

> Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.
> 
> 
> I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted


For one, you prolly won't get raped or anything for posting your real picture online, especially at this forum. That being said though it doesn't hurt to be cautious, but don't try to be something your not, just don't post your picture.


----------



## Erica

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I don't want to be sexually insulted either.
> 
> 
> 
> ur boobs b smawl
> 
> lololololol i jus seckshoeally insulted u
Click to expand...

HAYNOW. This is why I don't like to be sexually insulted! D<

Lol.


----------



## Niema

John102 said:
			
		

> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.
> 
> 
> I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted
> 
> 
> 
> For one, you prolly won't get raped or anything for posting your real picture online, especially at this forum. That being said though it doesn't hurt to be cautious, but don't try to be something your not, just don't post your picture.
Click to expand...

Okay can you guys forgive me please??


----------



## The Sign Painter

Niema said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.
> 
> 
> I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted
> 
> 
> 
> For one, you prolly won't get raped or anything for posting your real picture online, especially at this forum. That being said though it doesn't hurt to be cautious, but don't try to be something your not, just don't post your picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay can you guys forgive me please??
Click to expand...

Forgive you for what? XD


----------



## Niema

For posting a fake image of me.


----------



## AndyB

Niema said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.
> 
> 
> I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted
> 
> 
> 
> For one, you prolly won't get raped or anything for posting your real picture online, especially at this forum. That being said though it doesn't hurt to be cautious, but don't try to be something your not, just don't post your picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay can you guys forgive me please??
Click to expand...

No, I'm heartbroken now.


----------



## John102

Niema said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me restate that again sorry to confuse you guys im sorry i dont want to be a troll or a brat.
> 
> 
> I was testing you because i don't wont give give out my real image im an secret girl.
> 
> Because there are pervs out there and i don't want to be sexually insulted
> 
> 
> 
> For one, you prolly won't get raped or anything for posting your real picture online, especially at this forum. That being said though it doesn't hurt to be cautious, but don't try to be something your not, just don't post your picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay can you guys forgive me please??
Click to expand...

No, you will be damned to the 9th level of hell for lying.

ily Comatose <3


----------



## Niema

I said i was sorry


----------



## The Sign Painter

Just move along people, just move along.


----------



## coffeebean!

Niema said:
			
		

> I said i was sorry


"Sorry" won't cut is missy.
You've been condemned to eternal damnation

WITH YOOOOOOOOOUR FAVORITE HOSTESS...


JENN 8D


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said i was sorry
> 
> 
> 
> "Sorry" won't cut is missy.
> You've been condemned to eternal damnation
> 
> WITH YOOOOOOOOOUR FAVORITE HOSTESS...
> 
> 
> JENN 8D
Click to expand...

I wanna see both the plunger and hot sauce combo _and_ the rubber ducky used at the same time!


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said i was sorry
> 
> 
> 
> "Sorry" won't cut is missy.
> You've been condemned to eternal damnation
> 
> WITH YOOOOOOOOOUR FAVORITE HOSTESS...
> 
> 
> JENN 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna see both the plunger and hot sauce combo _and_ the rubber ducky used at the same time!
Click to expand...

You'll obviously be involved.
Think: Flagpole up your urethra sideways and hydrochloric acid on your balls with your eyes popped out.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

I get so bored these days.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>~</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<div class='spoiler_toggle'>idk whats up with this.. but I like it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I get so bored these days.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>~</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>idk whats up with this.. but I like it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>


Look at my sexy wyfetti workin' it 8D


----------



## Niema

Fine you want to see my hotness then here


----------



## Deleted User

When I fix my camera i will post a pic


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said i was sorry
> 
> 
> 
> "Sorry" won't cut is missy.
> You've been condemned to eternal damnation
> 
> WITH YOOOOOOOOOUR FAVORITE HOSTESS...
> 
> 
> JENN 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanna see both the plunger and hot sauce combo _and_ the rubber ducky used at the same time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll obviously be involved.
> Think: Flagpole up your urethra sideways and hydrochloric acid on your balls with your eyes popped out.
Click to expand...

*runs*


----------



## Deleted User

Niema said:
			
		

> Fine you want to see my hotness then here


Nice work searching on photobucket for a random girl.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Niema said:
			
		

> Fine you want to see my hotness then here


It's really you this time! I can feel it deep within my extremely gullible bones! :'D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get so bored these days.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>~</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>idk whats up with this.. but I like it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my sexy wyfetti workin' it 8D
Click to expand...

Same to you wyfetti <3


----------



## Niema

LadderGoat said:
			
		

> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine you want to see my hotness then here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work searching on photobucket for a random girl.
Click to expand...

This is actually me.


----------



## coffeebean!

Niema said:
			
		

> LadderGoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine you want to see my hotness then here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work searching on photobucket for a random girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is actually me.
Click to expand...

No it's not. 

Seriously, just get off the internet already.


----------



## Niema

It is im serious. >_<


----------



## Erica

Niema said:
			
		

> It is im serious. >_<


one more pic, jut to make sure?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Niema said:
			
		

> It is im serious. >_<


Make a vid saying that it is you, then we will believe you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Tired... must... not... *zzzzz*

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tired... must... not... *zzzzz*
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


This is what drugs do to you

loljaykay ;D


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Soooo booooored</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

12 hour road trip...I have no idea what that face is supposed to be.


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Soooo booooored</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 12 hour road trip...I have no idea what that face is supposed to be.


lolwut

You look just like this kid I..._used to know _>


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Soooo booooored</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 12 hour road trip...I have no idea what that face is supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut
> 
> You look just like this kid I..._used to know _>
Click to expand...

...Acid? 0_0


----------



## Niema

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is im serious. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Make a vid saying that it is you, then we will believe you.
Click to expand...

Don't have a camcorder nor a webcam.


But i will give you more pics


----------



## The Sign Painter

Niema said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is im serious. >_<
> 
> 
> 
> Make a vid saying that it is you, then we will believe you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't have a camcorder nor a webcam.
> 
> 
> But i will give you more pics
Click to expand...

Make a pic of you holding a sign that says "Nevermore is sexy"


----------



## Niema

Lol you will never be sexy BTW sorry it took so long to put my pics up it did not put my pics in the computer so here. It took so long stupid downloads!!!






I love you nevermore ^_^








Me when i had pink hair


----------



## The Sign Painter

Niema said:
			
		

> Lol you will never be sexy BTW sorry it took so long to put my pics up it did not put my pics in the computer so here. It took so long stupid downloads!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you nevermore ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me when i had pink hair


I won't believe you until you take a pic of you holding up a sign that says "Nevermore is sexy" because they all look different.


----------



## coffeebean!

lol this girl is failing so bad
She's making it so obvious by picking like the most popular scene *censored.7.61* ololol


----------



## Niema

No there me

1st one taken today at night
2nd one taken 30 mins ago
3rd one taken 3 years ago
4th one taken 7 months ago


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> lol this girl is failing so bad
> She's making it so obvious by picking like the most popular scene *censored.7.61* ololol


And the person in the last pic has a mole and the others don't.


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol this girl is failing so bad
> She's making it so obvious by picking like the most popular scene *censored.7.61* ololol
> 
> 
> 
> And the person in the last pic has a mole and the others don't.
Click to expand...

That's a monroe piercing, bro


----------



## Numner

Niema said:
			
		

> Fine you want to see my hotness then here


ewewew


Scene ;x


----------



## Micah

4th one looks like Jill Legolas with pink hair. They all look very different.


----------



## Ciaran

Someone should tell her that her faces don't match


----------



## Thunder

dis is a pictur of mi i tok wit me i am teh guy on th e letf nd the write






heres anothr pic

Niema, i think you should listen to your sig.


----------



## Princess

Lol Niema stop with the scene models.

And no one asked you to post your pic so don't give us the BS of being sexually harassed.
If you wanna post your *own* picture that's up to you completely.


----------



## Josh

Niema you failed.

Search on google "Girl with pink hair" and you will find that picture.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2561548277_80f86b52b6.jpg


----------



## Princess

Josh. said:
			
		

> Niema you failed.
> 
> Search on google "Girl with pink hair" and you will find that picture.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2561548277_80f86b52b6.jpg


._.
We all already know the pics of her aren't real.


----------



## Josh

Pally said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niema you failed.
> 
> Search on google "Girl with pink hair" and you will find that picture.
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3052/2561548277_80f86b52b6.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> We all already know the pics of her aren't real.
Click to expand...

...
I should really read the older posts before I post myself.


----------



## Tyeforce

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Here too. D:
> 
> And the chain goes on and on and on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make an Uncle Sam poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Sorry, had to quote this this when I found this...<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nintendo actually used the Uncle Sam poster idea! XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Erica

Niema said:
			
		

> Lol you will never be sexy BTW sorry it took so long to put my pics up it did not put my pics in the computer so here. It took so long stupid downloads!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love you nevermore ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me when i had pink hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Lol I love your face(s)!
<33


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>
This is me




































































































Jk


----------



## kierraaa-

@pally:bahahha xD


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Pi Dayy!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Kierra pretty! and lol


----------



## Kiley

Pally said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This is me


Hawt


----------



## Princess

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This is me
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt
Click to expand...

You took out the JK xD

ty(;


XDD


----------



## Kiley

Pally said:
			
		

> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This is me
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You took out the JK xD
> 
> ty(;
> 
> 
> XDD
Click to expand...

Pssssh.
You weren't kidding, that IS you ;D


----------



## Princess

kiley-of-leafvill said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiley-of-leafvill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This is me
> 
> 
> 
> Hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You took out the JK xD
> 
> ty(;
> 
> 
> XDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssh.
> You weren't kidding, that IS you ;D
Click to expand...

Yes my real name is Maria too. XD


----------



## kalinn

Luvbun said:
			
		

> @pally:bahahha xD
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Pi Dayy!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


you scared me to death! 
i almost started crying. i thought i missed pi day D:


----------



## OJ.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

tht was taken 4 days ago


----------



## Thunder

*Don't post anyone else's picture.

Which basically means only post your own picture.

THAT MEANS YOU, PALLY AND ORANGEJUICE.


----------



## Charles

A very blurry DSi photo, but still works. This is pretty much what I look like.






My hairstyle randomly changes and it looks a bit puffy here.


----------



## lilypad

kalinn said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pally:bahahha xD
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>For Pi Dayy!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> you scared me to death!
> i almost started crying. i thought i missed pi day D:
Click to expand...

haha me too! I had to look at the calender on my computer to make sure it wasn't. I love pi day. 

Anyways, here is another pic of me. It seems all the pictures i post are black and white ... haha oh well. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>FOR PALLY <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She wanted this XD</div>


----------



## Princess

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>FOR PALLY <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted this XD</div>


WINWINWINWINWINWINWIN<33


----------



## Hub12

Master Crash said:
			
		

> *Don't post anyone else's picture.
> 
> Which basically means only post your own picture.
> 
> THAT MEANS YOU, PALLY AND ORANGEJUICE.


Don't make me post your picture, son. :<


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>FOR PALLY <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted this XD</div>


Oh hell naw. (un)


----------



## Deleted User

stef-o-tron at her finest. >=D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PWOO PWOO PWOO!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>and s'more</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>and then ronaldo and i. =D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman!

Im a lame

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>cough</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>cough</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I want a sign.
D;<


----------



## Princess

I love you too Micah<3

Yay for all the Pally love.

Mezzy I'll make ya one


----------



## Numner

My sign for pally:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Soul said:
			
		

> My sign for pally:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


XD
Sure sure man whore.


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>



fyi this was my idea before I even knew it and before Pally knew it!


----------



## Princess

Soul said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> fyi this was my idea before I even knew it and before Pally knew it!


STOP WITH YOUR LIES


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> My sign for pally:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I like you a slight bit more now.


Make me hate you. Go.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sign for pally:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like you a slight bit more now.
> 
> 
> Make me hate you. Go.
Click to expand...

I live.







You hate me now don't you.


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sign for pally:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like you a slight bit more now.
> 
> 
> Make me hate you. Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hate me now don't you.
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sign for pally:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like you a slight bit more now.
> 
> 
> Make me hate you. Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hate me now don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Cause you hate everything that lives.





Except Dustin.










And better late then never


----------



## coffeebean!

Soul said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sign for pally:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like you a slight bit more now.
> 
> 
> Make me hate you. Go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hate me now don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause you hate everything that lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Dustin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And better late then never
Click to expand...

I don't hate everything that lives besides Dustin .-.


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hate me now don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cause you hate everything that lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Dustin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And better late then never
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't hate everything that lives besides Dustin .-.
Click to expand...

What about LOLcats?

Or me?


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/v/_V0bH1B491g&autoplay=1</div>


----------



## Sarah

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/_V0bH1B491g&autoplay=1</div>


<3


----------



## Aliceinwonderlandgirl

ok nim converting a pic from my camera from  around  the middle of last year

here it is O_O


----------



## Cottonball

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/_V0bH1B491g&autoplay=1</div>


You've got a friend in me, haha


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLXD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOLXD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<333

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Rockman!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'><3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Rockman. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'><3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Wowwowwow..
Can't you guys do anything better than hate?
.___.


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> Wowwowwow..
> Can't you guys do anything better than hate?
> .___.


wut


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Before the school play, my friend and I were messing around.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Me and my baby cousin. I love him so much! X3 He's such a sweetie.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>=D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Yes, I did crop out my poor aunt. XD


----------



## Smartysaar

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Random</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

ehhh i look like a little girl! lol (srry about it being so big)


----------



## Micah

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Random</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ehhh i look like a little girl! lol (srry about it being so big)


You're cute. 

I love the quote, too. Where did you get it?


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Smartysaar

Comatose said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Random</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ehhh i look like a little girl! lol (srry about it being so big)
> 
> 
> 
> You're cute.
> 
> I love the quote, too. Where did you get it?
Click to expand...

I just got it from photobucket, i like looking up quotes, Im weird like that =) and thanks.


----------



## merinda!

TBT IS SEXY.


----------



## Princess

@Mez ikr
@Collin I make you waa-? o-o
@Ron Aww what a cute baby
@Trevor My sister is such a cutie! ;P
@Smarty You're adorable. 
@Kelsi I love your kitty.

..That's a lot of @s lol.


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> @Mez ikr
> @Collin I make you waa-? o-o
> @Ron Aww what a cute baby
> @Trevor My sister is such a cutie! ;P
> @Smarty You're adorable.
> @Kelsi I love your kitty.
> 
> ..That's a lot of @s lol.


Wave to my chin.


----------



## Gnome

I write horrible when I write big. :x


----------



## The Sign Painter

Does anyone want to see me in bunny ears and an overcoat?


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to see me in bunny ears and an overcoat?


This is relevant to my interests


----------



## Princess

iFly said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Mez ikr
> @Collin I make you waa-? o-o
> @Ron Aww what a cute baby
> @Trevor My sister is such a cutie! ;P
> @Smarty You're adorable.
> @Kelsi I love your kitty.
> 
> ..That's a lot of @s lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Wave to my chin.
Click to expand...

Olol okaaayXD


----------



## John102

I know you all want to see me, but I'd be wayyy to sexy and I'd just your blind you. So I'm not posting my picture for the good of the people of TBT.


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> I know you all want to see me, but I'd be wayyy to sexy and I'd just your blind you. So I'm not posting my picture for the good of the people of TBT.


In other words: "bawwww im a fugly fggt, i weigh over 9000 lbs, i don wan u guise to laf at me bawwww"

huehuehue


----------



## Gnome

John102 said:
			
		

> I know you all want to see me, but I'd be wayyy to sexy and I'd just your blind you. So I'm not posting my picture for the good of the people of TBT.


You're so modest. And truly sexy people show their faces.


----------



## John102

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you all want to see me, but I'd be wayyy to sexy and I'd just your blind you. So I'm not posting my picture for the good of the people of TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: "bawwww im a fugly fggt, i weigh over 9000 lbs, i don wan u guise to laf at me bawwww"
> 
> huehuehue
Click to expand...

Hehe, you're just jealous of my good looks B]


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone want to see me in bunny ears and an overcoat?
> 
> 
> 
> This is relevant to my interests
Click to expand...

 :r


----------



## coffeebean!

John102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you all want to see me, but I'd be wayyy to sexy and I'd just your blind you. So I'm not posting my picture for the good of the people of TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: "bawwww im a fugly fggt, i weigh over 9000 lbs, i don wan u guise to laf at me bawwww"
> 
> huehuehue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, you're just jealous of my good looks B]
Click to expand...

Hardly.

Unless you're like this dude:






THEN I'm jealous.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you all want to see me, but I'd be wayyy to sexy and I'd just your blind you. So I'm not posting my picture for the good of the people of TBT.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words: "bawwww im a fugly fggt, i weigh over 9000 lbs, i don wan u guise to laf at me bawwww"
> 
> huehuehue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, you're just jealous of my good looks B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly.
> 
> Unless you're like this dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN I'm jealous.
Click to expand...

"*censored.7.2* Destroyer"


xD


----------



## The Sign Painter

Well, you might want to shield your eyes. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


And yes, I know my glasses are crooked, but I don't really care.


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Well, you might want to shield your eyes.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> And yes, I know my glasses are crooked, but I don't really care.


*cocks gun*







(wary) Wasn't me.


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you might want to shield your eyes.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> And yes, I know my glasses are crooked, but I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> *cocks gun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wary) Wasn't me.
Click to expand...

Musta been Numner.


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Hair Cut Eh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Hair Cut Eh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


XD BOOBLESS

I love your hair!
It looks really pretty on you.


----------



## Numner

Nevermore said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you might want to shield your eyes.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> And yes, I know my glasses are crooked, but I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> *cocks gun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wary) Wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Musta been Numner.
Click to expand...

I would never D:


----------



## The Sign Painter

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you might want to shield your eyes.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> And yes, I know my glasses are crooked, but I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> *cocks gun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wary) Wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Musta been Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would never D:
Click to expand...

You are a liar.

Do you know where liars go?

Liars go to Hell.

Is that where you want to go?

If not, then you shouldn't lie.


----------



## Numner

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you might want to shield your eyes.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> And yes, I know my glasses are crooked, but I don't really care.
> 
> 
> 
> *cocks gun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wary) Wasn't me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Musta been Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would never D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Do you know where liars go?
> 
> Liars go to Hell.
> 
> Is that where you want to go?
> 
> If not, then you shouldn't lie.
Click to expand...

If Pally really is there I do C:


----------



## Princess

iFly said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wary) Wasn't me.
> 
> 
> 
> Musta been Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would never D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Do you know where liars go?
> 
> Liars go to Hell.
> 
> Is that where you want to go?
> 
> If not, then you shouldn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Pally really is there I do C:
Click to expand...

XD

Since when am I the devil?


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> @Mez ikr
> @Collin I make you waa-? o-o
> @Ron Aww what a cute baby
> @Trevor My sister is such a cutie! ;P
> @Smarty You're adorable.
> @Kelsi I love your kitty.
> 
> ..That's a lot of @s lol.


Thanks!  , his name is Birdie  hehe


----------



## Smartysaar

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I <3 Videogames</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]</div>
^some games were missing from that pic lol

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ANd yet another..pic with quote lolz</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I love you hair Luvbun!

And cute quote Jenn! :3


----------



## Gnome

Pally said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Do you know where liars go?
> 
> Liars go to Hell.
> 
> Is that where you want to go?
> 
> If not, then you shouldn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Pally really is there I do C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Since when am I the devil?
Click to expand...

It runs in the family.


:evillaugh:


----------



## technoxmaniac

Ah, I felt left out, so there. Haha pretty thug nasty.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
It's all like ansdjklvqndjkglahu.


----------



## Numner

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Ah, I felt left out, so there. Haha pretty thug nasty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It's all like ansdjklvqndjkglahu.


You really like those mirror pictures amirite?


----------



## technoxmaniac

iFly said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I felt left out, so there. Haha pretty thug nasty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It's all like ansdjklvqndjkglahu.
> 
> 
> 
> You really like those mirror pictures amirite?
Click to expand...

No, not really.


----------



## Numner

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I felt left out, so there. Haha pretty thug nasty.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It's all like ansdjklvqndjkglahu.
> 
> 
> 
> You really like those mirror pictures amirite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, not really.
Click to expand...

I see how you are.













:L


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
During computer lab. We finished research and messed around.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> During computer lab. We finished research and messed around.


Cute pic


----------



## Smartysaar

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smile!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spring time = Shorts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







\

Can you plz delete all my pics and just leave these lol these are the most recent.</div>


----------



## Deleted User

Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Smartysaar

xXxFackable said:
			
		

> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Whoa! Nice! I Like!


----------



## Princess

Gnome said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a liar.
> 
> Do you know where liars go?
> 
> Liars go to Hell.
> 
> Is that where you want to go?
> 
> If not, then you shouldn't lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Pally really is there I do C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Since when am I the devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It runs in the family.
> 
> 
> :evillaugh:
Click to expand...

Pffft, I'm such a good child 8D

_________________________________________________
Trevor you're such a cutieeee

@Technoooo
Cute


----------



## Gnome

Pally said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Pally really is there I do C:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XD
> 
> Since when am I the devil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It runs in the family.
> 
> 
> :evillaugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pffft, I'm such a good child 8D
> 
> _________________________________________________
> Trevor you're such a cutieeee
> 
> @Technoooo
> Cute
Click to expand...

Are you a right angle? 

EDIT: Damn you and your editing.


----------



## Princess

8D


----------



## SamXX

xXxFackable said:
			
		

> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Person who's name I can't say you confuse me.


----------



## Deleted User

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
Click to expand...

Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.

SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.


----------



## coffeebean!

xXxFackable said:
			
		

> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Holy damn

You're really cute :3


----------



## Jeremy

xXxFackable said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.
> 
> SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.
Click to expand...

Only pic you could find?  Hmmm I found some more of "you."

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakejacobsen/page3/

 <_<


----------



## coffeebean!

Jeremy said:
			
		

> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.
> 
> SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only pic of you could find?  Hmmm I found some more of "you."
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakejacobsen/page3/
> 
> <_<
Click to expand...

lolowned


----------



## Ciaran

Jeremy said:
			
		

> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.
> 
> SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only pic you could find?  Hmmm I found some more of "you."
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakejacobsen/page3/
> 
> <_<
Click to expand...

Jeremy knows all about the male models on the scene.


----------



## Princess

XD It was obvious with the lighting.

Jerrrrrrrrrr delete all those fake pictures of Niema & Fackable>.<


----------



## AndyB

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.
> 
> SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only pic you could find?  Hmmm I found some more of "you."
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakejacobsen/page3/
> 
> <_<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeremy knows all about the male models on the scene.
Click to expand...

Zing! But really, you just got told... and by Jeremy. Feel bad kid, feel really bad!


----------



## Joe

Me and my sister a few days ago.
http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png


----------



## Smartysaar

Jeremy said:
			
		

> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.
> 
> SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only pic you could find?  Hmmm I found some more of "you."
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakejacobsen/page3/
> 
> <_<
Click to expand...

Wow pwned!


----------



## Smartysaar

Joe said:
			
		

> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png


Wow what a pretty scenery! i like it!


----------



## Joe

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a pretty scenery! i like it!
Click to expand...

It's like a 2 minute walk from my house.


----------



## Smartysaar

Joe said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a pretty scenery! i like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like a 2 minute walk from my house.
Click to expand...

That's awesome!


----------



## Ciaran

Joe said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a pretty scenery! i like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like a 2 minute walk from my house.
Click to expand...

JOE ===DDDDDD


----------



## SamXX

Joe said:
			
		

> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png


Push that lesbian in! Naww, I'm joking. Why you never sent me this "unedited" pic instead of... That... It's still in my download's box you know.

Also, you're tall or your sister's a dwarf.


----------



## Tyeforce

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This is all I've been doing, ever since March 4th, except when I'm working or sleeping. XD</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Joe

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png
> 
> 
> 
> Push that lesbian in! Naww, I'm joking. Why you never sent me this "unedited" pic instead of... That... It's still in my download's box you know.
> 
> Also, you're tall or your sister's a dwarf.
Click to expand...

Is she open about it? XDXD


----------



## Numner

Joe said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister a few days ago.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/29uq2iw.png
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a pretty scenery! i like it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's like a 2 minute walk from my house.
Click to expand...

...

You suck >:C


----------



## kalinn

i was super bored, so playing with makeup and hats and stuff. lol 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray

kalinn said:
			
		

> i was super bored, so playing with makeup and hats and stuff. lol
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


 Preeeeeetty~


----------



## kalinn

Nightray said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was super bored, so playing with makeup and hats and stuff. lol
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Preeeeeetty~
Click to expand...

thank youu. you too


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Perry does love some vidyagames.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## John102

Jeremy said:
			
		

> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Nice! I Like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it's a pretty bad pic of me imo, but it's the only picture that I could find.
> 
> SAMwich, I told a few people that my name is Jenkins.. No big deal anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only pic you could find?  Hmmm I found some more of "you."
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blakejacobsen/page3/
> 
> <_<
Click to expand...

I was guessing it was fake because the light source in the picture was at the top right corner, yet the angle of his shadow would suggest that the sun is at a more horizontal angle, so the picture would most likely be edited, which probably means you didn't take it...


----------



## brotatochip

Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
PS, I'm not that white.


----------



## Gnome

ACROX said:
			
		

> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> PS, I'm not that white.


White girl.

B|


----------



## brotatochip

Gnome said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> PS, I'm not that white.
> 
> 
> 
> White girl.
> 
> B|
Click to expand...

Pfft.


----------



## Nightray

ACROX said:
			
		

> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">bloop</div>
> PS, I'm not that white.


Daaaamn, I claim. ;D
Beautiful as always.


----------



## brotatochip

Nightray said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">bloop</div>
> PS, I'm not that white.
> 
> 
> 
> Daaaamn, I claim. ;D
> Beautiful as always.
Click to expand...

Thank you love<3


----------



## AndyB

ACROX said:
			
		

> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> 
> PS, I'm not that white.


Very pretty.


----------



## merinda!

DEAR TBT.
YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.

kthnx.


----------



## Gnome

-mez said:
			
		

> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.


Ok fine.

Gnome  eats Numner.


----------



## «Jack»

LEMON CAKE ALERT.
PERRY'S FATTY SENSES ARE..... JIGGLING.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol nice pictures people.
Kalinn you look very pretty!


----------



## Hub12

Jak said:
			
		

> LEMON CAKE ALERT.
> PERRY'S FATTY SENSES ARE..... JIGGLING.
> 
> What's that thing on the shelf?


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
Click to expand...

watda*censored.3.0*

Also green screen test

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I wanted the picture to say

"is that so?"


----------



## merinda!

iFly said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
Click to expand...

LMFAO.


----------



## Gnome

iFly said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
Click to expand...

>wears a hat inside

bahahahaha.


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >wears a hat inside
> 
> bahahahaha.
Click to expand...

Do you want to see my hair?

Is that it, Sean?

Do you want to see my hair?!?!

The reason for the hat:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kalinn

iFly said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
Click to expand...

Perry knows Justin Bieber? 
xD


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
Click to expand...

shuddup

:c


----------



## merinda!

iFly said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >wears a hat inside
> 
> bahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see my hair?
> 
> Is that it, Sean?
> 
> Do you want to see my hair?!?!
> 
> The reason for the hat:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Did you really need the pout?
xD


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome  eats Numner.
> 
> 
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >wears a hat inside
> 
> bahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see my hair?
> 
> Is that it, Sean?
> 
> Do you want to see my hair?!?!
> 
> The reason for the hat:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you really need the pout?
> xD
Click to expand...

Or else I couldn't name the file camwhore.png



3: < obv pout smiley


----------



## kalinn

iFly said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
Click to expand...

lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all. 
but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome  eats Numner.
> 
> 
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
Click to expand...

I'll take a picture tonight as I'm with your mother.






dohohoho


----------



## kalinn

iFly said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> 
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take a picture tonight as I'm with your mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dohohoho
Click to expand...

she told me she was working late tonight ;;_;;


----------



## Micah

kalinn said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome  eats Numner.
> 
> 
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
Click to expand...

Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<

I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome  eats Numner.
> 
> 
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
Click to expand...

No. bad idea.
I do not want to see Collin's orgasm face.
kthnx.


----------



## kalinn

Comatose said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> 
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
Click to expand...

well idk i guess i can kinda see the resemblence.. 

he's going to take a comparrison picture when hes done with my mom.


----------



## Numner

Comatose said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> 
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
Click to expand...

I bet it was Jeremy.

@kalinn yeah she was working late tonight 

@mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful


----------



## kalinn

iFly said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it was Jeremy.
> 
> @kalinn yeah she was working late tonight
> 
> @mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful
Click to expand...

eh, its fine by me if she was working late. 
as long as she got payed overtime.


----------



## Numner

Also Justin and I have nothing in common.
















except our super awesome singing voice!


----------



## merinda!

iFly said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it was Jeremy.
> 
> @kalinn yeah she was working late tonight
> 
> @mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful
Click to expand...

oh ew.


----------



## Numner

-mez said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it was Jeremy.
> 
> @kalinn yeah she was working late tonight
> 
> @mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ew.
Click to expand...

I want you.


And also I had an awesome idea 0:

Or well so-so


----------



## merinda!

iFly said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it was Jeremy.
> 
> @kalinn yeah she was working late tonight
> 
> @mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want you.
> 
> 
> And also I had an awesome idea 0:
> 
> Or well so-so
Click to expand...

Never. Gonna. Happen.


----------



## coffeebean!

Comatose said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> 
> 
> Perry knows Justin Bieber?
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shuddup
> 
> :c
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was just kidding, i dont think you look like justin bieber at all.
> but maybe you should copy the face in your avatar, and we could do a little comparrison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
Click to expand...

I DON'T *censored.3.0*ING LOOK LIKE LADY FAGFAG D:


----------



## The Sign Painter

iFly said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've always thought he looked like Justin Bieber. <_<
> 
> I never mentioned anything because last time I compared a certain member to a certain celebrity I ended up get acid poured on my face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it was Jeremy.
> 
> @kalinn yeah she was working late tonight
> 
> @mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want you.
> 
> 
> And also I had an awesome idea 0:
> 
> Or well so-so
Click to expand...

(Kallin's Mom+Numner+Mez)Bed=Happy Numner?


----------



## Numner

Nevermore said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deepGnome<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it was Jeremy.
> 
> @kalinn yeah she was working late tonight
> 
> @mez well you should stop being so damn beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want you.
> 
> 
> And also I had an awesome idea 0:
> 
> Or well so-so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (Kallin's Mom+Numner+Mez)Bed=Happy Numner?
Click to expand...

I was kinda happy when it happened.

But not really.


----------



## SamXX

ACROX said:
			
		

> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> PS, I'm not that white.


You're the hottest damn thing!


----------



## Numner

SAMwich said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn,, you're gorgeouuus<3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>It's been awhiiile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> PS, I'm not that white.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the hottest damn thing!
Click to expand...

Acrox = thing?


----------



## coffeebean!

o_o

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











^My dog was squished between my boob and leg >:3
Also, I think this looks cool inverted:




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol coffe your dog's cute. And nice pics


----------



## Vooloo

LEEKS!

...I should really post a new picture soon.


----------



## Cottonball

xXxFackable said:
			
		

> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


DAM!    


Kelsi like


----------



## John102

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!
> 
> 
> Kelsi like
Click to expand...

*Bangs head against  wall*

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8861810&t=7274492


----------



## Cottonball

iFly said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR TBT.
> YOU SHOULD ALL GO EAT AN UGLY MUFFIN.
> 
> kthnx.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine.
> 
> Gnome  eats Numner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watda*censored.3.0*
> 
> Also green screen test
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I wanted the picture to say
> 
> "is that so?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >wears a hat inside
> 
> bahahahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want to see my hair?
> 
> Is that it, Sean?
> 
> Do you want to see my hair?!?!
> 
> The reason for the hat:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Uhm,   ..                       





















HAWWWWWWWWWWT   <333333333333333333333333333333333    c:


----------



## Cottonball

John102 said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXxFackable said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me took around a few months back on my way to college.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DAM!
> 
> 
> Kelsi like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Bangs head against  wall*
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8861810&t=7274492
Click to expand...

I posted this before I read the rest :3


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o_o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My dog was squished between my boob and leg >:3
> Also, I think this looks cool inverted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Pretty .


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>EHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> o_o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My dog was squished between my boob and leg >:3
> Also, I think this looks cool inverted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your dog. <3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>EXCUSE ME, BUT WHERE'S THE LIBRARY?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ciaran

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


If only your skin was pink...


----------



## Numner

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My dog was squished between my boob and leg >:3
> Also, I think this looks cool inverted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog. <3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EXCUSE ME, BUT WHERE'S THE LIBRARY?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Pedo smile


----------



## Bacon Boy

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Beautiful


----------



## Cottonball

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EHHH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful
Click to expand...

Okay?


----------



## Princess

JENN YOU SO PURTYYY
And lol is that Candy?


Collinnnn you're such a cutie
&& pedo 

TREVOR<3 XD


----------



## Hub12

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My dog was squished between my boob and leg >:3
> Also, I think this looks cool inverted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog. <3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EXCUSE ME, BUT WHERE'S THE LIBRARY?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

LOL'D.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> JENN YOU SO PURTYYY
> And lol is that Candy?
> 
> 
> Collinnnn you're such a cutie
> && pedo
> 
> TREVOR<3 XD


Ty Pally.<3

I remember my friend took a picture response, but I lost it. D;


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol PikaBolt..


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> JENN YOU SO PURTYYY
> And lol is that Candy?
> 
> 
> Collinnnn you're such a cutie
> && pedo
> 
> TREVOR<3 XD


NO, THAT'S A DOG
HERPDEDERP

Yes, that is her ^w^


----------



## Nic

iFly said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o_o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^My dog was squished between my boob and leg >:3
> Also, I think this looks cool inverted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog. <3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EXCUSE ME, BUT WHERE'S THE LIBRARY?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pedo smile
Click to expand...

Lets just switch out the face and put Mega in it.  xD


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JENN YOU SO PURTYYY
> And lol is that Candy?
> 
> 
> Collinnnn you're such a cutie
> && pedo
> 
> TREVOR<3 XD
> 
> 
> 
> NO, THAT'S A DOG
> HERPDEDERP
> 
> Yes, that is her ^w^
Click to expand...

SHES SO KYOOT


----------



## Joe

Lol worthy.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

I feel icky from the inside

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Yeah, lol we can see that.


----------



## Numner

Azila said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lol we can see that.
Click to expand...

...

'scuze me


----------



## coffeebean!

iFly said:
			
		

> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Don't barf on my internets plz

Or I'll push you down a flight of virtual stairs.


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Don't barf on my internets plz
> 
> Or I'll push you down a flight of virtual stairs.
Click to expand...

I should take a picture

Of the reason of my ickinessfromtheinside


----------



## merinda!

iFly said:
			
		

> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Looks like you're gonna cry.
Ha.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, lol we can see that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> 'scuze me
Click to expand...

You were coughing....


._. heh


----------



## Numner

What you see in TBT:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

What I look like irl:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>

I'm too lazy to emotion.


----------



## Thunder

iFly said:
			
		

> What you see in TBT:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> What I look like irl:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm too lazy to emotion.


lol u lok lik tiger wods


----------



## Cottonball

iFly said:
			
		

> I feel icky from the inside
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Collin, only you could make icky look hawt :3


----------



## Vooloo

Should I take a picture of myself without my glasses once I get my hair cut?


----------



## Cottonball

So I have pictures on my camera, and I dont wanna post em unless someone wants to see 'em :3


----------



## Princess

Collin

ITS THE PEANUT BUTTER AND TEA MAYN ITS GETTIN TO YOU XD

&
I see why you're wearin that hat ;P


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> What you see in TBT:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> What I look like irl:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm too lazy to emotion.


Lol wtf.


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm watching you</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm watching you</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> wat</div>


Creep! |:<



JK ily  :veryhappy: 


Cute


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> Collin
> 
> ITS THE PEANUT BUTTER AND TEA MAYN ITS GETTIN TO YOU XD
> 
> &
> I see why you're wearin that hat ;P


Why am I hearing voices.

Nyawaawaaa


----------



## Princess

iFly said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin
> 
> ITS THE PEANUT BUTTER AND TEA MAYN ITS GETTIN TO YOU XD
> 
> &
> I see why you're wearin that hat ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I hearing voices.
> 
> Nyawaawaaa
Click to expand...

Betch D:<


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin
> 
> ITS THE PEANUT BUTTER AND TEA MAYN ITS GETTIN TO YOU XD
> 
> &
> I see why you're wearin that hat ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I hearing voices.
> 
> Nyawaawaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betch D:<
Click to expand...

Nou herpe womans.


----------



## Princess

iFly said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin
> 
> ITS THE PEANUT BUTTER AND TEA MAYN ITS GETTIN TO YOU XD
> 
> &
> I see why you're wearin that hat ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I hearing voices.
> 
> Nyawaawaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betch D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou herpe womans.
Click to expand...

:|














I got them from you.


----------



## Ricano

Pally said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin
> 
> ITS THE PEANUT BUTTER AND TEA MAYN ITS GETTIN TO YOU XD
> 
> &
> I see why you're wearin that hat ;P
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I hearing voices.
> 
> Nyawaawaaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betch D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou herpe womans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from you.
Click to expand...

WAT


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Betch D:<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nou herpe womans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got them from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WAT
Click to expand...



IT WAS YOU
WE JUST SAY COLLIN SO YOU DON'T HAVE TO GO TO JAIL
SINCE YOU'RE AN EX-SEX WORKER


----------



## Bacon Boy

So that's where Sam got them... Collin! >


----------



## merinda!

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm watching you</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


kfhagedrgadkfjsdf
D:<


----------



## Numner

wtf is going on hare.


----------



## Princess

iFly said:
			
		

> wtf is going on hare.


I blame the Adam Young in your avvi.


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf is going on hare.
> 
> 
> 
> I blame the Adam Young in your avvi.
Click to expand...

Don't deny the smile.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol Comatose... o_o I'm watching you too, stalker. lololjkk


----------



## Numner

Quick, strike a pose!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball

Collin is a QT   ;3


What type of camera you be using collin?


----------



## Numner

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Collin is a QT   ;3
> 
> 
> What type of camera you be using collin?


Who wore the same clothes two days in a row.

Including the hat.

D:

A Fujifilm Finepix A360


----------



## Cottonball

iFly said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin is a QT   ;3
> 
> 
> What type of camera you be using collin?
> 
> 
> 
> Who wore the same clothes two days in a row.
> 
> Including the hat.
> 
> D:
> 
> A Fujifilm Finepix A360
Click to expand...

Nice camera! 



IDC  your hawt no matter what


----------



## Numner

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collin is a QT   ;3
> 
> 
> What type of camera you be using collin?
> 
> 
> 
> Who wore the same clothes two days in a row.
> 
> Including the hat.
> 
> D:
> 
> A Fujifilm Finepix A360
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice camera!
> 
> 
> 
> IDC  your hawt no matter what
Click to expand...

I thought it was bad 0:

It eats through batteries, I miss my old rechargeable one.


----------



## Princess

STOP UR CAMERA WHORING YOU WHORE



Jk ily


----------



## Numner

Pally said:
			
		

> STOP UR CAMERA WHORING YOU WHORE
> 
> 
> 
> Jk ily


I'll whore as much as I please.


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.


Are you trying to invite me go bed?


----------



## Bacon Boy

iFly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to invite me go bed?
Click to expand...

Hell no!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples: 

Though, there are others...

Just Kidding!


----------



## Numner

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you trying to invite me go bed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell no!  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:  :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Though, there are others...
> 
> Just Kidding!
Click to expand...

That hurt.


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.


You look like someone I know o:



@Collin Pfft you whore.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> You look like someone I know o:
> 
> 
> 
> @Collin Pfft you whore.
Click to expand...

Pally, so you're just now putting two and two together? I look like your husband, because I am he. We've been married for fifteen years. Our kids Sean and Collin are killing monkeys, and our daughter Kalinn is trying to infect the world with a deadly virus. Those three are on the top of the World's Most Wanted Criminal List. How do you not remember this?


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You deny color too much.


----------



## coffeebean!

iFly said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You deny color too much.
Click to expand...

It is in color.
The world is too colorful sometimes, I like variation

WE'VE BEEN OVER THIS


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Coofeh is the green.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I love your hair! D: I'm so jealous.


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Pretty!


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>

Total babe right there ^

But really, I think I'm actually quite ugly, but meh. S'all good I suppose.

And yeah, I was zoned out when they took it, aand I was too lazy to make my hair look nice, so that's pretty bad tooo.


----------



## Cottonball

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> </div>
> 
> Total babe right there ^
> 
> But really, I think I'm actually quite ugly, but meh. S'all good I suppose.
> 
> And yeah, I was zoned out when they took it.


Bert, where were you when "they" took this .. was it Bre? 


OH was it that socials field trip?


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> You look like someone I know o:
> 
> 
> 
> @Collin Pfft you whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pally, so you're just now putting two and two together? I look like your husband, because I am he. We've been married for fifteen years. Our kids Sean and Collin are killing monkeys, and our daughter Kalinn is trying to infect the world with a deadly virus. Those three are on the top of the World's Most Wanted Criminal List. How do you not remember this?
Click to expand...

O-O







wat

@Jenn purtyyyy
@Amazin You look so British Columbian


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> </div>
> 
> Total babe right there ^
> 
> But really, I think I'm actually quite ugly, but meh. S'all good I suppose.
> 
> And yeah, I was zoned out when they took it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, where were you when "they" took this .. was it Bre?
> 
> 
> OH was it that socials field trip?
Click to expand...

This was in Starbucks just after Bre, and Mitch broke up. Before school, and yeah she took it.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Rocking the pokewalker</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


;]


----------



## Numner

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> </div>
> 
> Total babe right there ^
> 
> But really, I think I'm actually quite ugly, but meh. S'all good I suppose.
> 
> And yeah, I was zoned out when they took it, aand I was too lazy to make my hair look nice, so that's pretty bad tooo.


You look sosrs

And familiar


----------



## Cottonball

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> </div>
> 
> Total babe right there ^
> 
> But really, I think I'm actually quite ugly, but meh. S'all good I suppose.
> 
> And yeah, I was zoned out when they took it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bert, where were you when "they" took this .. was it Bre?
> 
> 
> OH was it that socials field trip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was in Starbucks just after Bre, and Mitch broke up. Before school, and yeah she took it.
Click to expand...

Whats that red thing?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kelsi, you changed you avatar. Nice pics, btw  .Astoundingly, NICE. You're not ugly imo :< .


----------



## Cottonball

Azila said:
			
		

> Kelsi, you changed you avatar. Nice pics, btw  .Astoundingly, NICE. You're not ugly imo :< .


I dont like it, im changing it to a picture of a flower , but its being an *censored.1.4* :s


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Pally said:
			
		

> @Amazin You look so British Columbian


o.o
What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao

And Kelsi, it was my poster for planning. lol


----------



## Cottonball

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
Click to expand...

Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]


----------



## Cottonball

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
> 
> And Kelsi, it was my poster for planning. lol
Click to expand...

OMG  The personal profile? 



Mine was awesome .. and so was my drug panflet but apparently I almost fail .. but the drug panflet was amazing so I passed


----------



## Princess

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
Click to expand...

..I do have brown hair.


Omg it works ;D


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
Click to expand...

Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day 

(Since you threw in that "eh" )

Hmmm... Okay. I accept this as a fact now. ;D


----------



## SilentHopes

I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it. 

Plus, I have no shirt. o_o


----------



## Cottonball

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> Plus, I have no shirt. o_o


Shirtless works .. unless you show the pit jungle :s


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
Click to expand...

Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?


We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.

We wait in our igloos for it.


XD


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

I call my moose Bert take your polar bear! 

Pally what's your transportation? Snowmobile?


----------



## Princess

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call my moose Bert take your polar bear!
> 
> Pally what's your transportation? Snowmobile?
Click to expand...

Dog sled. ;D


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Pally said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Amazin You look so British Columbian
> 
> 
> 
> o.o
> What might the characteristics of a British Columbian be... lmao
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

Lmao.

"Did I hear an Eh?"
"Uh, no?"
"I think I heard an eh"

Ah, I forgot to tell about the new hockey stick I bought. It'll help my caribou hunting 0.o


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Brown hair .. Eh??   ;]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> "Did I hear an Eh?"
> "Uh, no?"
> "I think I heard an eh"
> 
> Ah, I forgot to tell about the new hockey stick I bought. It'll help my caribou hunting 0.o
Click to expand...

XDD I love that commercial.




Hockey eh? Go Canucks Go! ;D


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Pally said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> "Did I hear an Eh?"
> "Uh, no?"
> "I think I heard an eh"
> 
> Ah, I forgot to tell about the new hockey stick I bought. It'll help my caribou hunting 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDD I love that commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey eh? Go Canucks Go! ;D
Click to expand...

Ahh, Canucks are really good this season. I doubt we'll win the playoffs though. Vancouver hasn't won it since the millionares. 100 years ago 0.o

It's just a curse we have to live with xD


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lmao.
> 
> "Did I hear an Eh?"
> "Uh, no?"
> "I think I heard an eh"
> 
> Ah, I forgot to tell about the new hockey stick I bought. It'll help my caribou hunting 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDD I love that commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hockey eh? Go Canucks Go! ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, Canucks are really good this season. I doubt we'll win the playoffs though. Vancouver hasn't won it since the millionares. 100 years ago 0.o
> 
> It's just a curse we have to live with xD
Click to expand...

Ikr D:



Go Luongoo!..XD


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Pally said:
			
		

> Go Luongoo!..XD


Luongo is great! But he used to be better. Ever since he broke his balls things just aren't the same. But yeah, he's still an amazing goalie XD


----------



## The Sign Painter

Rorato said:
			
		

> I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> Plus, I have no shirt. o_o


MS Paint a shirt on.

Or Appleworks. <3


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go Luongoo!..XD
> 
> 
> 
> Luongo is great! But he used to be better. Ever since he broke his balls things just aren't the same. But yeah, he's still an amazing goalie XD
Click to expand...

OM*G I loled so hard at that XDD


@nevermore O___O
XDDDDDD


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> Plus, I have no shirt. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> MS Paint a shirt on.
> 
> Or Appleworks. <3
Click to expand...

A PINK SHIRT
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

LIKE A BADASS
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> Plus, I have no shirt. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> MS Paint a shirt on.
> 
> Or Appleworks. <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A PINK SHIRT
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> LIKE A BADASS
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Click to expand...

LIKE A BAMF THAT LOVES JENN
XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
OMFGGG TS BACK XDDD


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah. This was the day I forgot my Parka, and my polar bear ran away, and I had to fix the roof of my igloo. Bad day
> 
> (Since you threw in that "eh" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call my moose Bert take your polar bear!
> 
> Pally what's your transportation? Snowmobile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dog sled. ;D
Click to expand...

Ahhh!


Haha loved when we won people down my block were cheering outside


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> Plus, I have no shirt. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> MS Paint a shirt on.
> 
> Or Appleworks. <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A PINK SHIRT
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> LIKE A BADASS
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE A BAMF THAT LOVES JENN
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> OMFGGG TS BACK XDDD
Click to expand...

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd post a picture, but I don't feel like it.
> 
> Plus, I have no shirt. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> MS Paint a shirt on.
> 
> Or Appleworks. <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A PINK SHIRT
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> LIKE A BADASS
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE A BAMF THAT LOVES JENN
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> OMFGGG TS BACK XDDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Click to expand...

XDDDDD
Thank you.


We've raped our D key enough.


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha have you seen that new Tim's commercial?
> 
> 
> We just wait for roll up the rim since it's the Canadian cliche thing to do.
> 
> We wait in our igloos for it.
> 
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I call my moose Bert take your polar bear!
> 
> Pally what's your transportation? Snowmobile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dog sled. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh!
> 
> 
> Haha loved when we won people down my block were cheering outside
Click to expand...

Yeah. I remember when we won in the olympics, everyone in downtown wanted a high five.

And @pally is it just me, or does your avatar change every time I refresh 0.o


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I call my moose Bert take your polar bear!
> 
> Pally what's your transportation? Snowmobile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dog sled. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh!
> 
> 
> Haha loved when we won people down my block were cheering outside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I remember when we won in the olympics, everyone in downtown wanted a high five.
> 
> And @pally is it just me, or does your avatar change every time I refresh 0.o
Click to expand...

OM*G I loved that.

I was down there running around with a Canadian flag on my back high ^5ing /hugging everyone.
While my bff was shirtless screaming XD



And lol I'm using an image randomizer.


----------



## Thunder

*grabs shotgun*

HEY, HEY YOU DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN TOPIC WITH YOUR XDs D:<


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> *grabs shotgun*
> 
> HEY, HEY YOU DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN TOPIC WITH YOUR XDs D:<


We said we were done raping!

Sorry Brandon


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Pally said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dog sled. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh!
> 
> 
> Haha loved when we won people down my block were cheering outside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I remember when we won in the olympics, everyone in downtown wanted a high five.
> 
> And @pally is it just me, or does your avatar change every time I refresh 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OM*G I loved that.
> 
> I was down there running around with a Canadian flag on my back high ^5ing /hugging everyone.
> While my bff was shirtless screaming XD
> 
> 
> 
> And lol I'm using an image randomizer.
Click to expand...

I remember these guys beside us yelled something bad about Canada, and the riot control or whatever had to come, and keep them from getting beat up. 0.o

Good times..


----------



## Cottonball

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh!
> 
> 
> Haha loved when we won people down my block were cheering outside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I remember when we won in the olympics, everyone in downtown wanted a high five.
> 
> And @pally is it just me, or does your avatar change every time I refresh 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OM*G I loved that.
> 
> I was down there running around with a Canadian flag on my back high ^5ing /hugging everyone.
> While my bff was shirtless screaming XD
> 
> 
> 
> And lol I'm using an image randomizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember these guys beside us yelled something bad about Canada, and the riot control or whatever had to come, and keep them from getting beat up. 0.o
> 
> Good times..
Click to expand...

Pally where is this image randomizer thing? I wanna do!!


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh!
> 
> 
> Haha loved when we won people down my block were cheering outside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I remember when we won in the olympics, everyone in downtown wanted a high five.
> 
> And @pally is it just me, or does your avatar change every time I refresh 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OM*G I loved that.
> 
> I was down there running around with a Canadian flag on my back high ^5ing /hugging everyone.
> While my bff was shirtless screaming XD
> 
> 
> 
> And lol I'm using an image randomizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember these guys beside us yelled something bad about Canada, and the riot control or whatever had to come, and keep them from getting beat up. 0.o
> 
> Good times..
Click to expand...

Everyone kept chanting *censored.3.0* USA everywhere. XD


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs shotgun*
> 
> HEY, HEY YOU DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN TOPIC WITH YOUR XDs D:<
> 
> 
> 
> We said we were done raping!
> 
> Sorry Brandon
Click to expand...

Well fine, but take your off-topic to someone else's lawn (UN)

That includes you Peeka and Amazing (D)


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs shotgun*
> 
> HEY, HEY YOU DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN TOPIC WITH YOUR XDs D:<
> 
> 
> 
> We said we were done raping!
> 
> Sorry Brandon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well fine, but take your off-topic to someone else's lawn (UN)
> 
> That includes you Peeka and Amazing (D)
Click to expand...

We did we did. ;P


----------



## Astoundingly Amazing

Pally said:
			
		

> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I remember when we won in the olympics, everyone in downtown wanted a high five.
> 
> And @pally is it just me, or does your avatar change every time I refresh 0.o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OM*G I loved that.
> 
> I was down there running around with a Canadian flag on my back high ^5ing /hugging everyone.
> While my bff was shirtless screaming XD
> 
> 
> 
> And lol I'm using an image randomizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember these guys beside us yelled something bad about Canada, and the riot control or whatever had to come, and keep them from getting beat up. 0.o
> 
> Good times..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone kept chanting *censored.3.0* USA everywhere. XD
Click to expand...

Ahh, Everything is so boring now that the olympics are gone. I miss acting like tourists from poland (speaking fluent polish helps ;P), and guys with ipods hooked up to megaphones blasting YMCA 0.o


----------



## Princess

Astoundingly Amazing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astoundingly Amazing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> OM*G I loved that.
> 
> I was down there running around with a Canadian flag on my back high ^5ing /hugging everyone.
> While my bff was shirtless screaming XD
> 
> 
> 
> And lol I'm using an image randomizer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember these guys beside us yelled something bad about Canada, and the riot control or whatever had to come, and keep them from getting beat up. 0.o
> 
> Good times..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone kept chanting *censored.3.0* USA everywhere. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, Everything is so boring now that the olympics are gone.
Click to expand...

Woah. Way to take exactly what I said yesterday. XD


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs shotgun*
> 
> HEY, HEY YOU DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN TOPIC WITH YOUR XDs D:<
> 
> 
> 
> We said we were done raping!
> 
> Sorry Brandon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well fine, but take your off-topic to someone else's lawn (UN)
> 
> That includes you Peeka and Amazing (D)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did we did. ;P
Click to expand...

Lying is a sin (crs)


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *grabs shotgun*
> 
> HEY, HEY YOU DAMN KIDS, GET OFF MY LAWN TOPIC WITH YOUR XDs D:<
> 
> 
> 
> We said we were done raping!
> 
> Sorry Brandon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well fine, but take your off-topic to someone else's lawn (UN)
> 
> That includes you Peeka and Amazing (D)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did we did. ;P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lying is a sin (crs)
Click to expand...

WE'RE IN PM NOW KTHNX


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball

iFly said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Aweh, Collin your too cute


----------



## AndyB

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Because Bowties are cool.


----------



## Princess

Collin you're such a cutie



Epic bow tie Andy.


----------



## Thunder

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Because Bowties are cool.


Your face reminds me of (smirk)


----------



## AndyB

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Because Bowties are cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Your face reminds me of (smirk)
Click to expand...

Excellent!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Because Bowties are cool.


Fancy >8D

Bowties work for all occasions.


----------



## SamXX

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Yesterday when I was Skyping Anna.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I'm such a freak. O:


----------



## Princess

TREVOR YOU FREAK XD



Sam ..thats....

XD Poor Anna.


----------



## merinda!

@Andy, Did you go cross eyed? XD
@Sam, I wish I was as cool as you. XD
@Trevor, ....... k.


----------



## AndyB

-mez said:
			
		

> @Andy, Did you go cross eyed? XD


Yes I did thanks.


----------



## Numner

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Because Bowties are cool.


Agreed.


----------



## Chubbunz

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Well thats me and thats all i have to say.


----------



## kierraaa-

hanyuuhau said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.


Very preddie!(;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

BAAAAAANGS.
<3333


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAAAAAANGS.
> <3333
Click to expand...

<33


----------



## Chubbunz

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAAAAAANGS.
> <3333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <33
Click to expand...

well since u guys r doing it might as well do it to
<3<3


----------



## Numner

Luvbun said:
			
		

> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

What's with you and the durn walls >:L


----------



## Chubbunz

iFly said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with you and the durn walls >:L
Click to expand...

who? me or luvbun?


----------



## Numner

hanyuuhau said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with you and the durn walls >:L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who? me or luvbun?
Click to expand...

Luvbun.

And also aren't we suppose to not have the original picture ._.


----------



## Chubbunz

iFly said:
			
		

> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's with you and the durn walls >:L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who? me or luvbun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Luvbun.
> 
> And also aren't we suppose to not have the original picture ._.
Click to expand...

well idk r u?


----------



## Jake

hanyuuhau said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well thats me and thats all i have to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Very preddie!(;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BAAAAAANGS.
> <3333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since u guys r doing it might as well do it to
> <3<3
Click to expand...

God damn it! That was my line,,,


----------



## Chubbunz

Jake. said:
			
		

> hanyuuhau said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 5 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, Dont Clickk Ettttt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> BAAAAAANGS.
> <3333
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <33
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well since u guys r doing it might as well do it to
> <3<3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God damn it! That was my line,,,
Click to expand...

hehe B)


----------



## kalinn

Alfred said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Inspired by my extreme hatred for pants. I just walk around the house in my boxers.
> 
> 
> 
> You look like someone I know o:
> 
> 
> 
> @Collin Pfft you whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pally, so you're just now putting two and two together? I look like your husband, because I am he. We've been married for fifteen years. Our kids Sean and Collin are killing monkeys, and our daughter Kalinn is trying to infect the world with a deadly virus. Those three are on the top of the World's Most Wanted Criminal List. How do you not remember this?
Click to expand...

1. im yours and pally's daughter!? 
2. why do i have a deadly virus!? 
/late


----------



## Caius

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.


----------



## kalinn

Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.


@_@ your eyes 
so pretty


----------



## Caius

kalinn said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> @_@ your eyes
> so pretty
Click to expand...

Aww thank you ##>_<


----------



## Ricano

Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.


Purdy :0

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Caius

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MOREGIRLS AND JAPANESE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Just found this one while digging through old images from old forum posts.


----------



## Caius

Ricano said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> Purdy :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

D'aww you're cute :3


----------



## Ricano

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> Purdy :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D'aww you're cute :3
Click to expand...

Thanks 8D


----------



## Caius

You look really sleep deprived.


----------



## Ricano

Zr388 said:
			
		

> You look really sleep deprived.


It doesn't help that I was squinting either :T


----------



## kalinn

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> Purdy :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> D'aww you're cute :3
Click to expand...

imma have to agreee.


----------



## merinda!

@Zr: You have really pretty eyes..
@Chris: Nice eyebrows. 8DD


----------



## Gethsamane

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just kinda a random picture.





My goatee was looking exceptionally nice that day.





Me and my puppy. (She's just under three months; I'm just under sixteen years. Slight age difference.)





Because it doesn't get any *censored.3.0*ing fancier than this.</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda a random picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goatee was looking exceptionally nice that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my puppy. (She's just under three months; I'm just under sixteen years. Slight age difference.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't get any *censored.3.0*ing fancier than this.</div>


Nice hat!

And cute puppy.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Gethsamane: Puppy... so... cute... *A* I can't take it.

And it really doesn't get much fancier than that. ='D


----------



## coffeebean!

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda a random picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goatee was looking exceptionally nice that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my puppy. (She's just under three months; I'm just under sixteen years. Slight age difference.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't get any *censored.3.0*ing fancier than this.</div>


dat puppy <333

LOOKIN' GOOD JAWN >


----------



## Numner

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda a random picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goatee was looking exceptionally nice that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my puppy. (She's just under three months; I'm just under sixteen years. Slight age difference.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't get any *censored.3.0*ing fancier than this.</div>


xDDDd

Same smile in every picture.

omg puppy <3


----------



## m12

Last year's Halloween costume. Thanks for doing the makeup, Zr388 (Jamie).

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blood n' Guts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gethsamane

iFly said:
			
		

> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda a random picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goatee was looking exceptionally nice that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my puppy. (She's just under three months; I'm just under sixteen years. Slight age difference.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't get any *censored.3.0*ing fancier than this.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDd
> 
> Same smile in every picture.
> 
> omg puppy <3
Click to expand...

Nonsense! I'm smiling slightly more in the last one. And my lips look considerably bigger in the first one than the others... I have really big lips. :\

And yeah. I tried to get the puppy to look at the camera. Didn't happen.


----------



## Numner

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gethsamane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kinda a random picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goatee was looking exceptionally nice that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my puppy. (She's just under three months; I'm just under sixteen years. Slight age difference.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it doesn't get any *censored.3.0*ing fancier than this.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> xDDDd
> 
> Same smile in every picture.
> 
> omg puppy <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense! I'm smiling slightly more in the last one. And my lips look considerably bigger in the first one than the others... I have really big lips. :\
> 
> And yeah. I tried to get the puppy to look at the camera. Didn't happen.
Click to expand...

The face it's making is hilarious.

It reminds me of toy story 3 or something.


----------



## merinda!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Last year's Halloween costume. Thanks for doing the makeup, Zr388 (Jamie).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blood n' Guts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Omg. Your eyes.

o_o


----------



## Numner

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Last year's Halloween costume. Thanks for doing the makeup, Zr388 (Jamie).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blood n' Guts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Shi-

ZOMBIES!!!

Zombies are my favorite <3

Also, that's really good makeup.


----------



## Caius

Thank you. I ruined my favorite shirt :| He just couldn't wait for the blood to dry.


----------



## m12

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Thank you. I ruined my favorite shirt :| He just couldn't wait for the blood to dry.


That blood had to be _perfect_. Thank you.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> Last year's Halloween costume. Thanks for doing the makeup, Zr388 (Jamie).
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Blood n' Guts</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


0_0 that honestly looks really real.


----------



## Caius

Perfect my foot. That was my shirt.  I felt icky all day and I had to wear a leather coat and everything. PEOPLE STARED.


----------



## m12

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Perfect my foot. That was my shirt.  I felt icky all day and I had to wear a leather coat and everything. PEOPLE STARED.


People stared because... they were _scared_... of me.


----------



## Caius

Dr Z was scary. 

And I was hardly near you when people started staring :E


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> Purdy :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Awweee Chrissy<33


I love you too!

Haha you look cute sleepy.


----------



## AndyB

@Gethsamane, Rockin' the bowtie. Very nice.

@malesretmit12, you still can't have my brains. Remember, you said I would be eaten last!?


----------



## Nightray

Ricano said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> Purdy :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Your eyebrows remind me of Link from Twilight Princess. :'D
But nice picture.


----------



## Ricano

Nightray said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.
> 
> 
> 
> Purdy :0
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Insomnia :L</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Late?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your eyebrows remind me of ].....wat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@Chris: Kinda late but, cutie pahtootie! 8D You look like you could be a relation of a friend of mine.


----------



## Nedrian

mine's in my sig, so... and no one probably even knows who i am so what's it matter? lol


----------



## The Sign Painter

Nedrian said:
			
		

> mine's in my sig, so... and no one probably even knows who i am so what's it matter? lol


NEDRIAN! <3

You were the first member I actually ever recognized, mainly because of your sig and avatar.


----------



## Nedrian

yaaayyyy <3 well, might be back. time will tell


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You're such the qt <3


----------



## Ron Swanson

Lmfao Chris, you always have the same expression in every picture.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>LAAAME.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Cause me and my friend stephanie are lame. 8D


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Girrrrrrrrls</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdasd</div>
> 
> YOU ARE ALL SO YOUNG.


MAYBE YOU'RE JUST-

...Yeah we're young.


----------



## Princess

@ Erica

DANICAAAAA

You're so cuteeeeeeeee<3



@Trevor

EEEEEERUUUUUUUUGH XDD

Ifly Sis


----------



## Rocketman

Here's mine:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Spoiler: click to toggle</div>


----------



## Nedrian

here's a picture of me when i was like 14... about you guys' age, lol. back when the hip way was to take pictures with disposable cameras! oh yeah! the pictures all littered with lint and stuff i think from my old scanner... 

back in myyyy day... <rant>


----------



## Thunder

Nedrian said:
			
		

> here's a picture of me when i was like 14... about you guys' age, lol. back when the hip way was to take pictures with disposable cameras! oh yeah! the pictures all littered with lint and stuff i think from my old scanner...
> 
> back in myyyy day... <rant>
> 
> [asdasd]


Hehe, cool picture B)


----------



## Princess

Nedrian said:
			
		

> here's a picture of me when i was like 14... about you guys' age, lol. back when the hip way was to take pictures with disposable cameras! oh yeah! the pictures all littered with lint and stuff i think from my old scanner...
> 
> back in myyyy day... <rant>


Haha.

Pretty then and still are.


----------



## Rocketman

I'd have mine as my avatar instead of that big hunk of cheese but I don't want to bother my printer and try to get it to scan. It's a pain. Missing some unknown device.

For now, I suppose I must stay with the cheese as my face.


----------



## Gethsamane

Nedrian said:
			
		

> here's a picture of me when i was like 14... about you guys' age, lol. back when the hip way was to take pictures with disposable cameras! oh yeah! the pictures all littered with lint and stuff i think from my old scanner...
> 
> back in myyyy day... <rant>


*Back when I was a boy*, to get to school we had to walk five miles, uphill BOTH WAYS, through the snow, every single day, and we were damn happy to be getting that education. Not like you kids today, what with your school buses and bicycles, always whining about how horrible school is. And you don't even have to work in the mine after school! But just you wait, someday, you'll be an adult, with bills to pay and mouths to feed, and you'll be working 48 hours a week for minimum wage at some dead-end job that you absolutely hate, and wishing you could be back in school. But you won't be, because you dropped out of school because of how horrible it is. You don't even walk to school! And you'll probably get some fancy desk job with a computer. You know what I did when I first got out of high school? Worked in a factory. Never did get to college. Biggest regret of my life. But you dumb kids won't go just because "it's too hard and no fun". Hah. Fun! What a joke. You wanna know fun? Go back to high school. That was all fun and games. But now I'm still working in that same factory, at the exact same station on that same line, making the same money, that I was all those years ago when I was your age. Is that the kinda future you REALLY want? No? Then quit you're complaining, and get your homework done! Dumb kids...


----------



## Rocketman

Well...
And me, I don't plan on dropping out. But what was that all about?


----------



## Princess

Gethsamane said:
			
		

> Nedrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a picture of me when i was like 14... about you guys' age, lol. back when the hip way was to take pictures with disposable cameras! oh yeah! the pictures all littered with lint and stuff i think from my old scanner...
> 
> back in myyyy day... <rant>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back when I was a boy*, to get to school we had to walk five miles, uphill BOTH WAYS, through the snow, every single day, and we were damn happy to be getting that education. Not like you kids today, what with your school buses and bicycles, always whining about how horrible school is. And you don't even have to work in the mine after school! But just you wait, someday, you'll be an adult, with bills to pay and mouths to feed, and you'll be working 48 hours a week for minimum wage at some dead-end job that you absolutely hate, and wishing you could be back in school. But you won't be, because you dropped out of school because of how horrible it is. You don't even walk to school! And you'll probably get some fancy desk job with a computer. You know what I did when I first got out of high school? Worked in a factory. Never did get to college. Biggest regret of my life. But you dumb kids won't go just because "it's too hard and no fun". Hah. Fun! What a joke. You wanna know fun? Go back to high school. That was all fun and games. But now I'm still working in that same factory, at the exact same station on that same line, making the same money, that I was all those years ago when I was your age. Is that the kinda future you REALLY want? No? Then quit you're complaining, and get your homework done! Dumb kids...
Click to expand...

Ohmygod.

Lecture of my life. XD


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your makeup makes a little flip at the end part, that's pretty! Nice


----------



## Thunder

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]</div>


Pretty


----------



## Caius

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>a few of us hanging out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Guess which one is me.


----------



## Gnome

Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>a few of us hanging out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Guess which one is me.


Prude?

jk. and pretty


----------



## Princess

Erica, you're adorable<3



@Zr pretty eyes[:


----------



## Blue_Jay

Here is me!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Gnome

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


nice hair.


----------



## Numner

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*3*

*3333*

Harthawthwat


----------



## Blue_Jay

Gnome said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> nice hair.
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## Numner

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Let's please not repeat the OJ incident.

That is clearly not you and it's probably plagiarism to say it is.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Let's please not repeat the OJ incident.
> 
> That is clearly not you and it's probably plagiarism to say it is.
Click to expand...

Yeah I doubt that's him... or wait her? D:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Let's please not repeat the OJ incident.
> 
> That is clearly not you and it's probably plagiarism to say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I doubt that's him... or wait her? D:
Click to expand...

Same... The link for the pic is from blogspot. >_>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Let's please not repeat the OJ incident.
> 
> That is clearly not you and it's probably plagiarism to say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I doubt that's him... or wait her? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same... The ]Failmuch..
Click to expand...


----------



## Nedrian

Zr388 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>a few of us hanging out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Guess which one is me.


the one with the same username as your TBT account? just a guess.


----------



## Numner

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is me!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Let's please not repeat the OJ incident.
> 
> That is clearly not you and it's probably plagiarism to say it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I doubt that's him... or wait her? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same... The ]pink scene girl hairstyle 2
Click to expand...


----------



## Caius

Nedrian said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>a few of us hanging out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Guess which one is me.
> 
> 
> 
> the one with the same username as your TBT account? just a guess.
Click to expand...

...Yeah. I didn't even see that





Also prude is a guy


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

BAW

nvm. gonna resize pic


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Lecksi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Derp</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Big picture is big for some reason... >_>
> 
> I should have a better picture this week after I get my hair cut ^_^


Big picture is GIANT. @_@

But very pretty! =D You have a nice smile.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

I know. D: I didn't notice until AFTER I posted it. It was smaller when I previewed it on the site... XP

And thanks. ^_^

Here's the pic resized. =D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Lecksi said:
			
		

> I know. D: I didn't notice until AFTER I posted it. It was smaller when I previewed it on the site... XP
> 
> And thanks. ^_^
> 
> Here's the pic resized. =D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">adsmg]</div>


Perrrrrrruty


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Wai thank ya, Brandon. =D


----------



## Ron Swanson

Lecksi said:
			
		

> I know. D: I didn't notice until AFTER I posted it. It was smaller when I previewed it on the site... XP
> 
> And thanks. ^_^
> 
> Here's the pic resized. =D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imfsg]http://prp605.fileave.com/Meee.png[/img]</div>


I wish I had your smile. D:


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. D: I didn't notice until AFTER I posted it. It was smaller when I previewed it on the site... XP
> 
> And thanks. ^_^
> 
> Here's the pic resized. =D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imfsg]http://prp605.fileave.com/Meee.png[/img]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had your smile. D:
Click to expand...

*pats* ^^;


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lexi, I LOVE YOU. Perttyyy picture!


----------



## Gnome

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Nedrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>a few of us hanging out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Guess which one is me.
> 
> 
> 
> the one with the same username as your TBT account? just a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Yeah. I didn't even see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also prude is a guy
Click to expand...

'da *censored.3.0*?


----------



## Caius

bahaha


----------



## Caius

Whoops double post


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Lexi, I LOVE YOU. Perttyyy picture!


Thanks <3
Love ya, too. xD


----------



## Numner

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Nedrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>a few of us hanging out</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Guess which one is me.
> 
> 
> 
> the one with the same username as your TBT account? just a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Yeah. I didn't even see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also prude is a guy
Click to expand...

RUN D;


----------



## Princess

Lecksi, you're pretty.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Pally said:
			
		

> Lecksi, you're pretty.


Thanks, Pally. ^^


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Some recent photographs.




Short hair.





Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.





Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.





Gross.





Had a lunch with Obama.


----------



## Numner

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Some recent photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lunch with Obama.


You're pretty short, Fabio xD


----------



## fabiolovessunate

iFly said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lunch with Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty short, Fabio xD
Click to expand...

Don't remind me, haha. 5 feet, 6 inches. All my friends are *censored.3.0*ing giants.


----------



## Ricano

iFly said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lunch with Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty short, Fabio xD
Click to expand...

Collin you fagget
Get my pic out of your avi.


----------



## Numner

Ricano said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lunch with Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty short, Fabio xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collin you fagget
> Get my pic out of your avi.
Click to expand...

First I'd focus on getting me out your girlfriend.







Haaa


----------



## coffeebean!

Holy *censored.2.0*, Fabio is a midget XDD


----------



## fabiolovessunate

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Holy *censored.2.0*, Fabio is a midget XDD


*censored.3.0* you, my friends are just giants!


----------



## coffeebean!

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Fabio is a midget XDD
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* you, my friends are just giants!
Click to expand...

Excuses, excuses.


----------



## Blue_Jay

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, Fabio is a midget XDD
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* you, my friends are just giants!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses, excuses.
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/v/DtGBIOEf7ro


----------



## Caius

Midget :|

Taller than me.

<small> 4'9 </small>


----------



## Numner

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Midget :|
> 
> Taller than me.
> 
> <small> 4'9 </small>


but your a wommen

Women shouldn't be tall. xD


----------



## Caius

:|

I spy sexism


----------



## fabiolovessunate

iFly said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midget :|
> 
> Taller than me.
> 
> <small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> but your a wommen
> 
> Women shouldn't be tall. xD
Click to expand...

I agree. Short women = turn on, which is why I like Miranda.


----------



## Wish

iFly said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midget :|
> 
> Taller than me.
> 
> <small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> but your a wommen
> 
> Women shouldn't be tall. xD
Click to expand...

I'm 5'1.
._.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lunch with Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty short, Fabio xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't remind me, haha. 5 feet, 6 inches. All my friends are *censored.3.0*ing giants.
Click to expand...

o-o


OM*G THAT MEANS IM NOT THAT SHORT


THANK YOU
THANK YOU


*censored.3.0* YES
THANK YOU


----------



## Gnome

Pally said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent photographs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lunch with Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty short, Fabio xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't remind me, haha. 5 feet, 6 inches. All my friends are *censored.3.0*ing giants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o-o
> 
> 
> OM*G THAT MEANS IM NOT THAT SHORT
> 
> 
> THANK YOU
> THANK YOU
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YES
> THANK YOU
Click to expand...

Of course you aren't, Mark.


----------



## Princess

Gnome said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of these friends are the people in my experience stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah we're at the White House, *****es.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't remind me, haha. 5 feet, 6 inches. All my friends are *censored.3.0*ing giants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o-o
> 
> 
> OM*G THAT MEANS IM NOT THAT SHORT
> 
> 
> THANK YOU
> THANK YOU
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YES
> THANK YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you aren't, Mark.
Click to expand...

HALLELUJAH ;-;


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midget :|
> 
> Taller than me.
> 
> <small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> but your a wommen
> 
> Women shouldn't be tall. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Short women = turn on, which is why I like Miranda.
Click to expand...

Mirandas short ?_?


----------



## fabiolovessunate

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midget :|
> 
> Taller than me.
> 
> <small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> but your a wommen
> 
> Women shouldn't be tall. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Short women = turn on, which is why I like Miranda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mirandas short ?_?
Click to expand...

Very.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Short women = turn on, which is why I like Miranda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mirandas short ?_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.
Click to expand...

She's taller than me lol.


But we're not that short anymore..



BECAUSE YOUR A SHRIMP


*censored.3.0* YEAR /jenn


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Pally said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> Mirandas short ?_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's taller than me lol.
> 
> 
> But we're not that short anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE YOUR A SHRIMP
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAR /jenn
Click to expand...

Screw you guys, I'm always growing.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Nobody loves tall girls >:T

I'm going to go cut my legs off


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> Very.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's taller than me lol.
> 
> 
> But we're not that short anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE YOUR A SHRIMP
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAR /jenn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw you guys, I'm always growing.
Click to expand...

You haven't hit puberty?





D'awwwwww :3

Jk ily hoe


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Pally said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> She's taller than me lol.
> 
> 
> But we're not that short anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> BECAUSE YOUR A SHRIMP
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YEAR /jenn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Screw you guys, I'm always growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't hit puberty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'awwwwww :3
> 
> Jk ily hoe
Click to expand...

I'm going to be one of those kids who goes to college and comes back a few inches taller.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> Screw you guys, I'm always growing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't hit puberty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D'awwwwww :3
> 
> Jk ily hoe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to be one of those kids who goes to college and comes back a few inches taller.
Click to expand...

More like centimeters 8D


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I'm small/tall for my age........... not tall.... not small. Eh heh.


----------



## coffeebean!

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off


I lurve tall girls 8D
And short petite ones as well :3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off
> 
> 
> 
> I lurve tall girls 8D
> And short petite ones as well :3
Click to expand...

Yay, height diversity. ='D

I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off
> 
> 
> 
> I lurve tall girls 8D
> And short petite ones as well :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
Click to expand...

God damn right.


----------



## Caius

Well you know basketball is a pretty rough sport, though all those long legs...


:3


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off


I only like short women because... I'm short myself D-:


----------



## Nic

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Got pretty bored right now and manged to take a picture of me in a scream mask wearing Turtle Beaches X11 headsets.


----------



## Caius

In this scene, the male M12 attempts to take off into flight.


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:
			
		

> [imasdimg]
> 
> In this scene, the male M12 attempts to take off into flight.


FLY, MALES, FLY!


----------



## Caius

I imagine that someday we will see him flying through the sky with a rainbow dutifully following him.


----------



## SockHead

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Well there you go interwebz


----------



## Thunder

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well there you go interwebz


I imagined you looking more like....

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Caius

could be his twin.


----------



## SockHead

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Well there you go interwebz
> 
> 
> 
> I imagined you looking more like....
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

That's my brother.

But you can add my pic to the first post, I don't care.


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:
			
		

> could be his twin.


They do actually look alike 

@Sock: Nowai :O

Well, Mez usually does the picture updates, but she hasn't givin' me one in awhile (And i haven't updated in awhile anyway xD)


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Damn Sexy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

And yes, it's my favorite shirt. I wear it in every single picture I take.


----------



## Numner

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Damn Sexy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And yes, it's my favorite shirt. I wear it in every single picture I take.


Why do you look like someone I know ._.

eeugh I think it's Brendan Urie xD


----------



## Micah

iFly said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Damn Sexy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And yes, it's my favorite shirt. I wear it in every single picture I take.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you look like someone I know ._.
> 
> eeugh I think it's Brendan Urie xD
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who? Me?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Comatose said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Damn Sexy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And yes, it's my favorite shirt. I wear it in every single picture I take.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you look like someone I know ._.
> 
> eeugh I think it's Brendan Urie xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who? Me?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

ogawd

yeahyou


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Damn Sexy</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And yes, it's my favorite shirt. I wear it in every single picture I take.


Cutieee..



Brendan Urie is beast<3


----------



## m12

Zr388 said:
			
		

> *extremely unflattering image*
> In this scene, the male M12 attempts to take off into flight.


*I will end your life on the 24th.* I was trying to signal the cameraperson that he/she will become infertile if they take a picture of me at that moment, by the way. Flight is for sissies. Swimming's where it's at.


----------



## Nic

Posting the same pic of me

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

SexyAren'tI?


----------



## Numner

m12 said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *extremely unflattering image*
> In this scene, the male M12 attempts to take off into flight.
> 
> 
> 
> *I will end your life on the 24th.* I was trying to signal the cameraperson that he/she will become infertile if they take a picture of me at that moment, by the way. Flight is for sissies. Swimming's where it's at.
Click to expand...

Did someone say

Swimming 8D


----------



## Ricano

iFly said:
			
		

> m12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *extremely unflattering image*
> In this scene, the male M12 attempts to take off into flight.
> 
> 
> 
> *I will end your life on the 24th.* I was trying to signal the cameraperson that he/she will become infertile if they take a picture of me at that moment, by the way. Flight is for sissies. Swimming's where it's at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone say
> 
> Swimming 8D
Click to expand...

(un)

@Nic: Wazzap? /old


----------



## Princess

iFly said:
			
		

> m12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *extremely unflattering image*
> In this scene, the male M12 attempts to take off into flight.
> 
> 
> 
> *I will end your life on the 24th.* I was trying to signal the cameraperson that he/she will become infertile if they take a picture of me at that moment, by the way. Flight is for sissies. Swimming's where it's at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did someone say
> 
> Swimming 8D
Click to expand...

XDDDD


----------



## ipodawesum

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off
> 
> 
> 
> I lurve tall girls 8D
> And short petite ones as well :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
Click to expand...

Actually im in love with a tall girl. :>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off
> 
> 
> 
> I lurve tall girls 8D
> And short petite ones as well :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually im in love with a tall girl. :>
Click to expand...

Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D

So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually im in love with a tall girl. :>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[/quote]Ooh, now you can bake me a cake with yellow sprinkles, yes? =D
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Actually im in love with a tall girl. :>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[/quote]Ooh, now you can bake me a cake with yellow sprinkles, yes? =D[/quote][color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
> 
> 
> 
> Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[/quote]Ooh, now you can bake me a cake with yellow sprinkles, yes? =D[/quote][color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][/quote]Aw, how about a cookie shaped like a pony? =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[/quote]Ooh, now you can bake me a cake with yellow sprinkles, yes? =D[/quote][color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][/quote]Aw, how about a cookie shaped like a pony? =D[/quote][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ipodawesum

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs off
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually im in love with a tall girl. :>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>
Click to expand...

The funny part is im kind of short and she is 5'9.
heheh, its funny walking around with her. we look like polar opposites, she's tall and pretty and im short and a loser >
ill post and picture as soon as we take one together lol


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[/quote][color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][/quote]Aw, how about a cookie shaped like a pony? =D[/quote][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote]Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
> 
> Fine, i'll take it without the frosting 3:< 'place is expensive, maaan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][/quote]Aw, how about a cookie shaped like a pony? =D[/quote][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote]Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
> 
> Fine, i'll take it without the frosting 3:< 'place is expensive, maaan[/quote][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ipodawesum

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote]Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
> 
> Fine, i'll take it without the frosting 3:< 'place is expensive, maaan[/quote][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote]Maybe tonight i can get her to take a photo.
> Its not that we dont like to its we never get around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote]Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
> 
> Fine, i'll take it without the frosting 3:< 'place is expensive, maaan[/quote][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote]I think cookies made with happiness come out tastier o3o Angry cookies are good too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote]Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
> 
> Fine, i'll take it without the frosting 3:< 'place is expensive, maaan[/quote][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote]Maybe tonight i can get her to take a photo.
> Its not that we dont like to its we never get around to it.[/quote][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocketman

I'm the guy in my avatar.

Right?

Nevermind, I don't wanna be 67. I got a picture of me but it's two years old almost, when I was thirteen.


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote]Maybe tonight i can get her to take a photo.
> Its not that we dont like to its we never get around to it.[/quote][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote]:O I demand you cook me one.
> 
> Please. :B
> 
> Sad cookies give me tummeh aches :<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ipodawesum

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote]Maybe tonight i can get her to take a photo.
> Its not that we dont like to its we never get around to it.[/quote][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote]ahaha, mmkay..
> She is most likely coming over!
> We are watching a movie but not sure what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ipodawesum

My avatar is of me. 
I cant find any other good ones.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote]Maybe tonight i can get her to take a photo.
> Its not that we dont like to its we never get around to it.[/quote][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote]:O I demand you cook me one.
> 
> Please. :B
> 
> Sad cookies give me tummeh aches :<[/quote][color=dodgerblue]While I'm in the kitchen should I make you a sammich too?! >:o
> Tee hee, at least I get to make cookies! ^^
> Okay, the HappyRage cookie is complete. u__u
> Eat it wisely.
> 
> @ipod: Watch um.. Barney and Friends. That'll put you guys in the mood for romance!
> 
> I feel bad for dragging the topic so far away from... the topic.
> 
> I WAS NEVER HERE.[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote]:O I demand you cook me one.
> 
> Please. :B
> 
> Sad cookies give me tummeh aches :<[/quote][color=dodgerblue]While I'm in the kitchen should I make you a sammich too?! >:o
> Tee hee, at least I get to make cookies! ^^
> Okay, the HappyRage cookie is complete. u__u
> Eat it wisely.
> 
> @ipod: Watch um.. Barney and Friends. That'll put you guys in the mood for romance!
> 
> I feel bad for dragging the topic so far away from... the topic.
> 
> I WAS NEVER HERE.[/color][/quote]You know, a sandwich does sound good :veryhappy:
> 
> *nibbles on cookie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote]:O I demand you cook me one.
> 
> Please. :B
> 
> Sad cookies give me tummeh aches :<[/quote][color=dodgerblue]While I'm in the kitchen should I make you a sammich too?! >:o
> Tee hee, at least I get to make cookies! ^^
> Okay, the HappyRage cookie is complete. u__u
> Eat it wisely.
> 
> @ipod: Watch um.. Barney and Friends. That'll put you guys in the mood for romance!
> 
> I feel bad for dragging the topic so far away from... the topic.
> 
> I WAS NEVER HERE.[/color][/quote]You know, a sandwich does sound good :veryhappy:
> 
> *nibbles on cookie*[/quote][color=dodgerblue]BAD SEED. >=|
> It is you who is to make me a sandwich.
> RAUUGH
> 
> *Hulk smashes away*[/color]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]While I'm in the kitchen should I make you a sammich too?! >:o
> Tee hee, at least I get to make cookies! ^^
> Okay, the HappyRage cookie is complete. u__u
> Eat it wisely.
> 
> @ipod: Watch um.. Barney and Friends. That'll put you guys in the mood for romance!
> 
> I feel bad for dragging the topic so far away from... the topic.
> 
> I WAS NEVER HERE.[/color][/quote]You know, a sandwich does sound good :veryhappy:
> 
> *nibbles on cookie*[/quote][color=dodgerblue]BAD SEED. >=|
> It is you who is to make me a sandwich.
> RAUUGH
> 
> *Hulk smashes away*[/color][/quote];__;
> 
> Yes ma'am...
> 
> *Walks into kitchen hanging head*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## merinda!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> My avatar is of me.
> I cant find any other good ones.


Rainbow swirl lollipops.

<3


----------



## ipodawesum

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNobody loves tall girls >:T
> 
> I'm going to go cut my legs offYay, height diversity. ='D
> 
> I'll bet guys just don't like tall girls because they're threatened by their basketball prowess. :|Wahahaha, that's the spirit! >D
> 
> So anyway I started working (interning?) at the bakery yesterday! ^^ The following pictures are what happens when you spend two hours putting pink sugar on heart shaped cookies. :U
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohmigahhh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">admg]</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>In case the pink wasn't quite easy enough to see..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> It came off after I washed my hands about 10,000 times</div>[color=dodgerblue]If they'd let me near the durn oven! XD
> 
> They're too efficient there. @__@ It's like a well oiled machine.
> That doesn't need klutzy interns.[/color][color=dodgerblue]Oh, alright. :'J
> 
> But it's only getting decorated with pink sugar.
> Frosting is 500 dollars extra. 8D[/color][color=dodgerblue]It's worth it! ;;_;; Every cookie is made with [i]love[/i]. And a little bit of resentment. ^^
> 
> @ipod: D'awwww, you guys sound like quite the couple! X3 Opposites attract, to quote a cliche. 8D The world awaits your photo with baited breath.[/color][color=dodgerblue]You guys totally should. =D After all this talk, I'm curious!
> 
> @CrashingThundaBranflakes: But when the cookies are BOTH? Magic happens.[/color][/quote][color=dodgerblue]While I'm in the kitchen should I make you a sammich too?! >:o
> Tee hee, at least I get to make cookies! ^^
> Okay, the HappyRage cookie is complete. u__u
> Eat it wisely.
> 
> @ipod: Watch um.. Barney and Friends. That'll put you guys in the mood for romance!
> 
> I feel bad for dragging the topic so far away from... the topic.
> 
> I WAS NEVER HERE.[/color][/quote]You know, a sandwich does sound good :veryhappy:
> 
> *nibbles on cookie*[/quote][color=dodgerblue]BAD SEED. >=|
> It is you who is to make me a sandwich.
> RAUUGH
> 
> *Hulk smashes away*[/color][/quote]She's coming over!
> Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm bored.. so i post a picture! :\</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1. I am NOT that pale. My camera didn't adjust to the bright light :/
2. My eyes look different shades of blue b/c one is being directly hit by the light and one isn't</div>


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eww. Got new glasses and a haircut though.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eww. Got new glasses and a haircut though.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


DARN YOU!

And your huge TV too >:C


----------



## Vooloo

iFly said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eww. Got new glasses and a haircut though.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DARN YOU!
> 
> And your huge TV too >:C
Click to expand...

XDDD 

Pretty much all the bedrooms and living room have TVs like that.

Except the Living Room one is way bigger.


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eww. Got new glasses and a haircut though.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DARN YOU!
> 
> And your huge TV too >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDDD
> 
> Pretty much all the bedrooms and living room have TVs like that.
> 
> Except the Living Room one is way bigger.
Click to expand...

What in the world does your dad and mom do for a living? xD


----------



## Vooloo

iFly said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eww. Got new glasses and a haircut though.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> DARN YOU!
> 
> And your huge TV too >:C
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDDD
> 
> Pretty much all the bedrooms and living room have TVs like that.
> 
> Except the Living Room one is way bigger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What in the world does your dad and mom do for a living? xD
Click to expand...

My dad works at EMC. My mom used to work at IPG but now she just stays at home. xD


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, I Was Bored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kiley

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, I Was Bored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


ily Kierra. 8D

Pretty


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm bored.. so i post a picture! :\</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am NOT that pale. My camera didn't adjust to the bright light :/
> 2. My eyes look different shades of blue b/c one is being directly hit by the light and one isn't</div>


Purdy.


----------



## Numner

Luvbun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, I Was Bored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


What did I say about the walls D:<<


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

coofeh: FFFF- BANGS IN MY EYES
candybean: wtfisdat


----------



## Rawburt

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> coofeh: FFFF- BANGS IN MY EYES
> candybean: wtfisdat


Your dog is awesome.


----------



## Miranda

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<small> 4'9 </small>
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Short women = turn on, which is why I like Miranda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mirandas short ?_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very.
Click to expand...

bahahahaha I just found this!! Yes I am shorter than Fabio, it was hard getting a picture of the two of us due to that shortness.


----------



## coffeebean!

Rawburt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> coofeh: FFFF- BANGS IN MY EYES
> candybean: wtfisdat
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is awesome.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

RAAAAAAPE ;_;


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>"Let's pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars"</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>
And coffehh, you are beautifuuul<3


----------



## Rawburt

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> coofeh: FFFF- BANGS IN MY EYES
> candybean: wtfisdat
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> RAAAAAAPE ;_;
Click to expand...

It's still cute though. (prop)


----------



## coffeebean!

Rawburt said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> coofeh: FFFF- BANGS IN MY EYES
> candybean: wtfisdat
> 
> 
> 
> Your dog is awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> RAAAAAAPE ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still cute though. (prop)
Click to expand...

i need to get a non-cute picture of her (smirk2)


----------



## Rawburt

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> RAAAAAAPE ;_;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still cute though. (prop)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need to get a non-cute picture of her (smirk2)
Click to expand...

Don't like where this is going. (dhat)


----------



## Thunder

Lookin' good, guys.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice Coffeebean. And I like your dog


----------



## The Sign Painter

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nice Coffeebean. And I like your dog


I know what you look like and you haven't even posted your pic, I believe. >

And I agree, Mega's Girlfriend does have a very cute dog.


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Coffeebean. And I like your dog
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you look like and you haven't even posted your pic, I believe. >
> 
> And I agree, Mega's Girlfriend does have a very cute dog.
Click to expand...

>Mega's girlfriend :|

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
/not amused


----------



## The Sign Painter

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Coffeebean. And I like your dog
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you look like and you haven't even posted your pic, I believe. >
> 
> And I agree, Mega's Girlfriend does have a very cute dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >Mega's girlfriend :|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> /not amused
Click to expand...

Jk Jenn. 

But can I at least call Mega Coffee's Boyfriend?


----------



## coffeebean!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Coffeebean. And I like your dog
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you look like and you haven't even posted your pic, I believe. >
> 
> And I agree, Mega's Girlfriend does have a very cute dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> >Mega's girlfriend :|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> /not amused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jk Jenn.
> 
> But can I at least call Mega Coffee's Boyfriend?
Click to expand...

ask him (d)


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> >Mega's girlfriend :|
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> /not amused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jk Jenn.
> 
> But can I at least call Mega Coffee's Boyfriend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask him (d)
Click to expand...

<small><small><small><small><small><small><small>im pretty sure peekaboom hunted down coffee, and has her tied up and is using her account acting like her.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small>





Lolwut.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Coffeebean. And I like your dog
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you look like and you haven't even posted your pic, I believe. >
> 
> And I agree, Mega's Girlfriend does have a very cute dog.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that was me. :3


----------



## Numner

ACROX said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>"Let's pretend that airplanes in the night sky are like shooting stars"</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> And coffehh, you are beautifuuul<3


I hope that's not skin I see (un)


----------



## ipodawesum

Just got new beads, and my hair is all nice and soft. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Rawburt

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Just got new beads, and my hair is all nice and soft.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Sweet beads brah.


----------



## ipodawesum

Rawburt said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got new beads, and my hair is all nice and soft.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet beads brah.
Click to expand...

They are Misbaha. Arabic prayer beads that have Allah and Muhammad inscribed in black.
I am no longer part of that religion but respect my families choice and gladly were the beads, because they are awesome and i wear them everyday. Well my old ones.


----------



## Rawburt

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got new beads, and my hair is all nice and soft.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet beads brah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are Misbaha. Arabic prayer beads that have Allah and Muhammad inscribed in black.
> I am no longer part of that religion but respect my families choice and gladly were the beads, because they are awesome and i wear them everyday. Well my old ones.
Click to expand...

Ah, that's cool dude, didn't know about those types of beads, very interesting. It's nice of you to wear them for your family. =)


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imadsimg]</div>


zomg, i have that shirt.

Well, not yours, but his


----------



## Erica

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imadsimg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> zomg, i have that shirt.
> 
> Well, not yours, but his
Click to expand...

Hahaha. Sweeet.


----------



## merinda!

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Didn't you post that on tumblr ?

Pretty as always.


----------



## Princess

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Erica is really Danica</div>


Cute as always.


Your cousin is a cutie too.[:


----------



## Erica

Pally said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Erica is really Danica</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as always.
> 
> 
> Your cousin is a cutie too.[:
Click to expand...

I'm not Danica shutup D:

My cousin is ugly.

-mez, you follow me? XD


----------



## kierraaa-

iFly said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh, I Was Bored.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What did I say about the walls D:<<
Click to expand...

xD

Spidermang


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Because I have nothing better to do</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## merinda!

Erica said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Erica is really Danica</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as always.
> 
> 
> Your cousin is a cutie too.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not Danica shutup D:
> 
> My cousin is ugly.
> 
> -mez, you follow me? XD
Click to expand...

Yeah, I thought I told you . XD


----------



## Erica

-mez said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Erica is really Danica</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cute as always.
> 
> 
> Your cousin is a cutie too.[:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not Danica shutup D:
> 
> My cousin is ugly.
> 
> -mez, you follow me? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I thought I told you . XD
Click to expand...

pffft. no. Dx
which one are you? xD


----------



## merinda!

Erica said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Erica is really Danica</div>[:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not Danica shutup D:
> 
> My cousin is ugly.
> 
> -mez, you follow me? XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I thought I told you . XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pffft. no. Dx
> which one are you? xD
Click to expand...

stalemilk.


----------



## Erica

-mez said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My cousin & I</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Erica is really Danica</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought I told you . XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pffft. no. Dx
> which one are you? xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stalemilk.
Click to expand...

Aww I like your pictures xD <333

/follows

my followers are my family <3


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Old!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Like, two years ago maybe?
This was at a party for one of the girls' birthdays.
I forgot who's birthday it was though. D:


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Because I have nothing better to do</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[iSKAP BOO DIDDILA DOODOOg]</div>


Watchu starin' at?


----------



## kalinn

noooo this thread can't die! D: 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>greatest movie ever!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the hangover<3 </div>


----------



## SockHead

kalinn said:
			
		

> noooo this thread can't die! D:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>greatest movie ever!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hangover<3 </div>


WHERE DID YOU GET THAT!?


----------



## kalinn

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noooo this thread can't die! D:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>greatest movie ever!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hangover<3 </div>
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE DID YOU GET THAT!?
Click to expand...

kohls


----------



## Ron Swanson

kalinn said:
			
		

> noooo this thread can't die! D:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>greatest movie ever!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hangover<3 </div>


OMG<333

Best shirt ever. 8D


----------



## .:Kaliee:.

Youu all look niceeee.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD


Goes pretty well with your shirt. Nice.


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD


Gahhh, even if it was for a good cause, i'd be afraid of needles 

Drums in the background? Is Ronnie musical?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhh, even if it was for a good cause, i'd be afraid of needles
> 
> Drums in the background? Is Ronnie musical?
Click to expand...

Meh, you get used to them after a while. And didn't she say she played drums a while back?


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhh, even if it was for a good cause, i'd be afraid of needles
> 
> Drums in the background? Is Ronnie musical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, you get used to them after a while. And didn't she say she played drums a while back?
Click to expand...

Lol, idunno. I don't remember atleast :S


----------



## gerardo781

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Was bored..


----------



## Thunder

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> Was bored..


Whatchu thinkin' 'bout?


----------



## gerardo781

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> Was bored..
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu thinkin' 'bout?
Click to expand...

Someone :]


----------



## Thunder

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> Was bored..
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu thinkin' 'bout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone :]
Click to expand...

Ohhhh, i see


----------



## Tyrai

Eeegh.. May as well.


----------



## Thunder

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Eeegh.. May as well.


----------



## Tyrai

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eeegh.. May as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## Princess

D'aw tyrai you're such a cutie


----------



## Bacon Boy

Been... crying a lot. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> Was bored..
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu thinkin' 'bout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone :]
Click to expand...

Who's the lucky guy? : D haha jk

Why BB?


----------



## Bacon Boy

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> Was bored..
> 
> 
> 
> Whatchu thinkin' 'bout?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the lucky guy? : D haha jk
> 
> Why BB?
Click to expand...

Really worried about a dear friend...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Someone :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the lucky guy? : D haha jk
> 
> Why BB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really worried about a dear friend...
Click to expand...

Haha having the same convo in two spots, I'll end it here, take it to PM.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdimg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the lucky guy? : D haha jk
> 
> Why BB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really worried about a dear friend...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha having the same convo in two spots, I'll end it here, take it to PM.
Click to expand...

okay, that works.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,

Why would we PM Mez? She can't edit the OG post..


----------



## Princess

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,
> 
> Why would we PM Mez? She can't edit the OG post..


Cuz mez is beast<3

She can do anything. ;D


----------



## Thunder

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,
> 
> Why would we PM Mez? She can't edit the OG post..


Mez is MAGIC. But lately she's been a little lazy >:T

@Tyrai: Lol, nothing.
@Bacon:


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Gahhh, even if it was for a good cause, i'd be afraid of needles
> 
> Drums in the background? Is Ronnie musical?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, you get used to them after a while. And didn't she say she played drums a while back?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, idunno. I don't remember atleast :S
Click to expand...

Nah, I don't. I wish I did though!
Sometimes I just bang on them randomly. XD

/a bazillion pages late


----------



## Tyeforce

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD


I wish I could donate blood... I don't weigh enough. =p I'm used to getting my blood drawn, though, since my mom is a phlebotomist. XD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could donate blood... I don't weigh enough. =p I'm used to getting my blood drawn, though, since my mom is a phlebotomist. XD
Click to expand...

Whoa, how tall are you? You must be quite the wisp!


----------



## Tyeforce

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could donate blood... I don't weigh enough. =p I'm used to getting my blood drawn, though, since my mom is a phlebotomist. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, how tall are you? You must be quite the wisp!
Click to expand...

I'm 5'2" and about 100 lbs. =|


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I donated blood today (my fourth time ='D) and I got a pimpin' green bandage.
> Contrasts nicely with my glowing white arm, no? 8J
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I ain't afraid of no needles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I love how that chair with stuff piled on it never changes. XD
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could donate blood... I don't weigh enough. =p I'm used to getting my blood drawn, though, since my mom is a phlebotomist. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa, how tall are you? You must be quite the wisp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 5'2" and about 100 lbs. =|
Click to expand...

D'aww, you're the same size as my sister.

Well, you can always volunteer at a blood drive. Volunteers are super important too! :3


----------



## NikoKing

Blegh, I might take some more pictures tomorrow night.  My hair was messed up today anyways  .


----------



## Princess

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Blegh, I might take some more pictures tomorrow night.  My hair was messed up today anyways  .


You better have a I love Pally sign. [;


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Asian Oreo.
Yeah, I know.


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Asian Oreo.
> Yeah, I know.


Oh Haha this pic again 


Cute

OMG EDDIE<333 XDD


----------



## merinda!

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,
> 
> Why would we PM Mez? She can't edit the OG post..
> 
> 
> 
> *Mez is MAGIC.* But lately she's been a little lazy >:T
> 
> @Tyrai: Lol, nothing.
> @Bacon:
Click to expand...

Do it yourself. I quit. 
_________________________________________________YOU'RE ALL PRETTY.
ESPECIALLY EDDIE.


----------



## Thunder

-mez said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,
> 
> Why would we PM Mez? She can't edit the OG post..
> 
> 
> 
> *Mez is MAGIC.* But lately she's been a little lazy >:T
> 
> @Tyrai: Lol, nothing.
> @Bacon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it yourself. I quit.
> _________________________________________________YOU'RE ALL PRETTY.
> ESPECIALLY EDDIE.
Click to expand...

So why'd you wait so long to tell me? :L


----------



## Kyel

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

=P I'm new to TBT


----------



## merinda!

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wish to have your picture remove, PM -Mez,
> 
> Why would we PM Mez? She can't edit the OG post..
> 
> 
> 
> *Mez is MAGIC.* But lately she's been a little lazy >:T
> 
> @Tyrai: Lol, nothing.
> @Bacon:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do it yourself. I quit.
> _________________________________________________YOU'RE ALL PRETTY.
> ESPECIALLY EDDIE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why'd you wait so long to tell me? :L
Click to expand...

Didn't think I'd have to after at least 3 months.


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


LOOK OUT, HE'S GOT A GUN!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK OUT, HE'S GOT A GUN!
Click to expand...

I GOT TWO GUNS! And I'm a happy killer.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ew.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Like, three weeks ago.
I found it while looking through my tinypic account.


----------



## Princess

@ Al haha thats adorable
@ Trevor
you friggen nerd.

@Kyel my bff has the same lip piercing.


----------



## NikoKing

Okay, I was too lazy so I'm not taking pics today.  I swear I will take some at least within this week or next week.


----------



## Princess

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Okay, I was too lazy so I'm not taking pics today.  I swear I will take some at least within this week or next week.


IlovePallysignIlovePallysign

;D


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>


----------



## Rawburt

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I like the scenery in your first picture, really nice!


----------



## Cottonball

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kelsi</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I like the scenery in your first picture, really nice!
Click to expand...

Thanks , it was a forest :3


----------



## Cottonball

Wow, amazing bacon boy isn't here looking at them


----------



## Princess

Awesome shirt.

Your forest looks like the one behind my house.


----------



## Rawburt

Pally said:
			
		

> Awesome shirt.
> 
> Your forest looks like the one behind my house.


Is that where you and your friends have your meetings? (wary)


----------



## Princess

Whoops


I have no idea what you're talking about Robert. >•>


----------



## Rawburt

Pally said:
			
		

> Awesome shirt.
> 
> Your forest looks like the one behind my house.


....deja vu?


----------



## Princess

I edited.

Damn you and your quoting! o;<


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Awesome shirt.
> 
> Your forest looks like the one behind my house.


I know ,    I was watching you ..  




JK JK JK JK JK    lol


----------



## Rawburt

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shirt.
> 
> Your forest looks like the one behind my house.
> 
> 
> 
> I know ,    I was watching you ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK JK JK JK JK    lol
Click to expand...

Is Peeka one of them Pally?! =O


----------



## Princess

O_O

How do you know if I wasn't watching you? <


----------



## Ricano

I KNEW IT, PALLY.
You keep them back there.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Wow, amazing bacon boy isn't here looking at them


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

Haha, haha. yea.


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing bacon boy isn't here looking at them
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haha, haha. yea.
Click to expand...

You're frowing..upside down ;D


@Chrissy
(wary)shh


----------



## Gnome

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing bacon boy isn't here looking at them
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haha, haha. yea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're frowing..upside down ;D
> 
> 
> @Chrissy
> (wary)shh
Click to expand...

I love to frow upside down.


----------



## NikoKing

Pally said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was too lazy so I'm not taking pics today.  I swear I will take some at least within this week or next week.
> 
> 
> 
> IlovePallysignIlovePallysign
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

nou  :r


----------



## Princess

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I was too lazy so I'm not taking pics today.  I swear I will take some at least within this week or next week.
> 
> 
> 
> IlovePallysignIlovePallysign
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nou  :r
Click to expand...

DD:


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div>
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
Click to expand...

Lame.

SOMEONE FIX THIS SPOILER PROBLEM


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame.
> 
> SOMEONE FIX THIS SPOILER PROBLEM
Click to expand...

You're mom has a spoiler problem. 


;D


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame.
> 
> SOMEONE FIX THIS SPOILER PROBLEM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mom has a spoiler problem.
> 
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

That's just sick >:|


----------



## kierraaa-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eh</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lame.
> 
> SOMEONE FIX THIS SPOILER PROBLEM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mom has a spoiler problem.
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just sick >:|
Click to expand...

Thats not what she told me last night.


;D


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're mom has a spoiler problem.
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just sick >:|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what she told me last night.
> 
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

What the hell is wrong with you? :X


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> That's just sick >:|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what she told me last night.
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you? :X
Click to expand...

Thats what your dad said when he opened the door.


;D... ok im done


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not what she told me last night.
> 
> 
> ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you? :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what your dad said when he opened the door.
> 
> 
> ;D... ok im done
Click to expand...

Now you're just being confusing.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you? :X
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what your dad said when he opened the door.
> 
> 
> ;D... ok im done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just being confusing.
Click to expand...

No get it? Because you're dad opened the door on me and your mother last night. hehehe


----------



## Thunder

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what your dad said when he opened the door.
> 
> 
> ;D... ok im done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're just being confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No get it? Because you're dad opened the door on me and your mother last night. hehehe
Click to expand...

dats ghey


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just being confusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No get it? Because you're dad opened the door on me and your mother last night. hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dats ghey
Click to expand...

Your Dad is.... nevermind.


----------



## Gnome

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> No get it? Because you're dad opened the door on me and your mother last night. hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dats ghey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Dad is.... nevermind.
Click to expand...

Silly Gabby everyone knows Brandon only has 2 dads.

He never had a mom.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Gnome said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> dats ghey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Dad is.... nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Gabby everyone knows Brandon only has 2 dads.
> 
> He never had a mom.
Click to expand...

xD this is why i love you seannyy.


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> dats ghey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your Dad is.... nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Gabby everyone knows Brandon only has 2 dads.
> 
> He never had a mom.
Click to expand...

Big mouth for such tiny girl


----------



## Gnome

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Your Dad is.... nevermind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silly Gabby everyone knows Brandon only has 2 dads.
> 
> He never had a mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big mouth for such tiny girl
Click to expand...

stop talking about yourself.


----------



## Rawburt

Lotsa smack talk in dis thread.


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Gabby everyone knows Brandon only has 2 dads.
> 
> He never had a mom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Big mouth for such tiny girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop talking about yourself.
Click to expand...

If i were a tiny girl, i wonder what that makes you, hmm..


----------



## Micah

K guys, keep this on topic.


----------



## Gnome

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asd/spoiler]</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Where'd your skin color go :O</div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> In the washing machine. The dang thing is broken.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Big mouth for such tiny girl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> stop talking about yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If i were a tiny girl, i wonder what that makes you, hmm..
Click to expand...

it makes me a normal guy. 

teehee


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> K guys, keep this on topic.


You lucky Gnome... You lucky...


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Haircut + Stalking = Unhappy Alfred</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Numner

So I'm just your average red chair.


----------



## Carlist Fern

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gone, haha.</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Why are you so familiar @___@
Have you posted a pic before?

Anyways, very nice! ^^b


----------



## Micah

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Is that really you? 0_0


----------



## Carlist Fern

Comatose said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you? 0_0
Click to expand...

Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Micah

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you? 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Sexy. XD


----------



## Carlist Fern

Comatose said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you? 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexy. XD
Click to expand...

Why thank you.


----------



## Princess

Kierra you're so pretty

Gabby: I believe in miracles.. ;D

Carlist Fern: ..You sexy thang!

8D


----------



## Wish

nvm.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Gabby&Kierra. 8D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgod.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
This was at my friend's birthday party a few weeks ago.
I'm such a fatass in this pic. xD


----------



## Kiley

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Gabby&Kierra. 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgod.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This was at my friend's birthday party a few weeks ago.
> I'm such a fatass in this pic. xD


Sam (un).

I still hate him.


----------



## kierraaa-

xD
Trevor your such a milf.


----------



## Princess

Daayuumm sis. Slow down ;D


----------



## SilentHopes

One day, I might just post a picture. :|


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who's jealous?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who's jealous?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


D'aww thats so cute!


----------



## «Jack»

Pally said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who's jealous?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> D'aww thats so cute!
Click to expand...

It's Sackboy from LittleBigPlanet.

My mom made it. =D


----------



## Numner

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who's jealous?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wat</div>


I'm jealous of that sack boy.

Being held like that by you? (chew)


----------



## The Sign Painter

Jak said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Who's jealous?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*raises hand*


----------



## Ricano

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Most recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Taken in some store/restaurant in PA on the way from FL :V


----------



## Numner

Ricano said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Most recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">jgk</div>
> Taken in some store/restaurant in PA on the way from FL :V


Where? From where?


8D


----------



## Ricano

iFly said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Most recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">jgk</div>
> Taken in some store/restaurant in PA on the way from FL :V
> 
> 
> 
> Where? From where?
> 
> 
> 8D
Click to expand...

Around Lansdale.


----------



## merinda!

Ricano said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Most recent</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken in some store/restaurant in PA on the way from FL :V


<small><small><small><small><small>YOUR EYEBROWS. OMG. <3</small></small></small></small></small>

:3


----------



## John102

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you? 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You look like Alan.


----------



## Wish

John102 said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you? 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like Alan.
Click to expand...

He looks like M-

nvm.


----------



## The Sign Painter

sakura said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like Alan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looks like M-
> 
> nvm.
Click to expand...

Teehee.


----------



## Wish

Nevermore said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like Alan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looks like M-
> 
> nvm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Teehee.
Click to expand...

*Giggles*


----------



## lilypad

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

my junior prom was this friday, i am the girl in the middle


----------



## Princess

Daaayumm Chrisssy.


Again..I took that picture. (wary)


Lily you look gorgeous!
Love your dress.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Prom.


----------



## Carlist Fern

A+ vest-wearing there.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Carlist Fern said:
			
		

> A+ vest-wearing there.


What can I say, I clean up well.


----------



## Nic

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Gabby&Kierra. 8D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohgod.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This was at my friend's birthday party a few weeks ago.
> I'm such a fatass in this pic. xD


Every picture I see you in, you are the easiest to spot out.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

John102 said:
			
		

> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Is that really you? 0_0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like Alan.
Click to expand...

Oh my gosh..


----------



## Numner

sakura said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlist Fern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's really me.  I'm taking a better picture, I've never cared for the Mac's little built-in camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Better picture, maybe.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look like Alan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He looks like M-
> 
> nvm.
Click to expand...

My nose itches.

Also expect camera whoring when I get my new camera 8D


----------



## Carlist Fern

Is there a group of people on here that all know each other?  I get the feeling there is, and that its rather large.


----------



## Zachary

>.>


----------



## Ricano

Zack said:
			
		

> >.>


KFC.
And a dangerous guy.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Zack said:
			
		

> >.>


I see that Kentucky Fried Chicken!  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Thunder

Zack said:
			
		

> [imasd/img]
> >.>


Don't kill me D-:


----------



## SilentHopes

Zack said:
			
		

> >.>


I didn't know terrorists wore flower patterns.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Rorato said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know terrorists wore flower patterns.
Click to expand...

It's the new style, man. :U

a) My friend loves that band (on your shirt)
b) That rainbow box thing is awesome


----------



## SilentHopes

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know terrorists wore flower patterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the new style, man. :U
> 
> a) My friend loves that band (on your shirt)
> b) That rainbow box thing is awesome
Click to expand...

I just noticed the KFC bucket. I was confused what that was about.... :S


----------



## Zachary

KFC is for good luck. Rainbow box is actually a tissue box without tissues. My pillow case is awesome.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Prom.
> -insert whoreish image here-


You look really good


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Pally said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prom.
> -insert whoreish image here-
> 
> 
> 
> You look really good
Click to expand...

I don't know whether to say thanks or go to hell.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prom.
> -insert whoreish image here-
> 
> 
> 
> You look really good
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know whether to say thanks or go to hell.
Click to expand...

XD

It's a compliment ho[:


----------



## Zachary




----------



## fabiolovessunate

I'm not seeing the slit wrists.


----------



## Princess

Uh..nice makeup.


----------



## Zachary

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing the slit wrists.


They're there. Trust me.


----------



## Numner

Zack, why?

._.


----------



## Zachary

iFly said:
			
		

> Zack, why?
> 
> ._.


'Cause I like the photoshops.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Normal people look like this, buddy. I'm having a good hairday.


----------



## Zachary

And in just a few minutes you can be just like me.


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Normal people look like this, buddy. I'm having a good hairday.


A better hair day would be with the old hair ;D

You look good. XD


----------



## fabiolovessunate

First off, I always look good. Thanks. Secondly, short hair = more mature, easier to take care of, feels better.


----------



## Numner

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> First off, I always look good. Thanks. Secondly, short hair = more mature, easier to take care of, feels better.


How often do you feel your hair?


----------



## Princess

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> First off, I always look good. Thanks. Secondly, short hair = more mature, easier to take care of, feels better.


I know I know.
But still D:


----------



## AndyB

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> First off, I always look good. Thanks. Secondly, short hair = more mature, easier to take care of, feels better.


Now, I agree to that. Albeit I have the crazy untamed thing going on now.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

iFly said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I always look good. Thanks. Secondly, short hair = more mature, easier to take care of, feels better.
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you feel your hair?
Click to expand...

When it's long? Often. When it's short? Never.

I look less high school douche and more collegiate douche.


----------



## AndyB

Guess I'm just a douche then.


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> Guess I'm just a douche then.


Andy has his own jazz style B)


----------



## fabiolovessunate

AndyB said:
			
		

> Guess I'm just a douche then.


Haha, start smoking marijuana. Then you'll be a Rastafarian.


----------



## ATWA

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I always look good. Thanks. Secondly, short hair = more mature, easier to take care of, feels better.
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you feel your hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it's long? Often. When it's short? Never.
> 
> I look less high school douche and more collegiate douche.
Click to expand...

your old hair was better.


----------



## Caleb

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Prom.


The only thing I can say is ... Damn.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Caleb said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can say is ... Damn.
Click to expand...

Damn as in..?


----------



## Caleb

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can say is ... Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn as in..?
Click to expand...

Damn as in holy *censored.2.0* what your wearing is awesome.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Caleb said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I can say is ... Damn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn as in..?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn as in holy *censored.2.0* what your wearing is awesome.
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah, I know. Thank my date.


----------



## Mino

Contributing....

I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.


Cute

By the way..


Do you recycle?[;


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Mino said:
			
		

> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.


I forget that all of the original members are attractive.


----------



## ATWA

Mino said:
			
		

> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.


cool glove bro


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> 
> By the way..
> 
> 
> Do you recycle?[;
Click to expand...

Never, there are no provisions at my apartment building that allow it, at least, of which I am aware.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute
> 
> By the way..
> 
> 
> Do you recycle?[;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, there are no provisions at my apartment building that allow it, at least, of which I am aware.
Click to expand...

Awe you can't sing our song then. ):


----------



## Mino

ATWA said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool glove bro
Click to expand...

Well, this is for you then:


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool glove bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, this is for you then:
Click to expand...

I can't tell between the two options. XD


----------



## Numner

I feel bad for thinking of Peter Parker :s

You look more 18 there ._.


----------



## Mino

iFly said:
			
		

> I feel bad for thinking of Peter Parker :s
> 
> You look more 18 there ._.


As long as we're not talking about that time when he decided to get all emo for no reason.


----------



## Numner

Mino said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for thinking of Peter Parker :s
> 
> You look more 18 there ._.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we're not talking about that time when he decided to get all emo for no reason.
Click to expand...

uh

Yeah


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mino said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contributing....
> 
> I was about to leave Andy to go find food somewhere in the rain, so I waved goodbye to him.  I just realized I don't look a day over 14 when I make this face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool glove bro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, this is for you then:
Click to expand...

Mino's got jazz hands!


----------



## AndyB

So just sitting here, with my ever so messy hair. Also, could do with a shave.


----------



## Mino

What are you thinking about?


----------



## AndyB

Mino said:
			
		

> What are you thinking about?


Thinking if I want to watch a movie or something.


----------



## coffeebean!

I was online, as usual '-'


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I was online, as usual '-'


Can't see yo' eyes. D=

But your hair is very pretty and shiny! :3


----------



## coffeebean!

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Can't see yo' eyes. D=
> 
> But your hair is very pretty and shiny! :3
Click to expand...

Aw thanks :3
And yeah, I think it's about time I cut my bangs a bit, huh? XD
I'm just so lazy :c


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I was online, as usual '-'


Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:
Click to expand...

Maaaan

I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD


----------



## fabiolovessunate

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaaan
> 
> I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD
Click to expand...

It's a damn shame, too, because from what I can see you don't look halfway bad. Sweep your bangs to the side to show your damn face.


----------



## Zachary

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaaan
> 
> I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD
Click to expand...

/point

EMO!

/joke


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaaan
> 
> I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD
Click to expand...

Get your hair cut short.  Like lesbian short.  I tell that to every female I know when they ask me about their hair.

Do it, unless you're scared.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaaan
> 
> I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get your hair cut short.  Like lesbian short.  I tell that to every female I know when they ask me about their hair.
> 
> Do it, unless you're scared.
Click to expand...

Nah, hair is just hair.

I could rock that **** look, man B]


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was online, as usual '-'
> 
> 
> 
> Emo much? :throwingrottenapples:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maaaan
> 
> I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get your hair cut short.  Like lesbian short.  I tell that to every female I know when they ask me about their hair.
> 
> Do it, unless you're scared.
Click to expand...

Yuck, man. Lesbian short? Hell no.


----------



## Mino

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maaaan
> 
> I'm just about ready to shave my head if I get called that one more time XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get your hair cut short.  Like lesbian short.  I tell that to every female I know when they ask me about their hair.
> 
> Do it, unless you're scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yuck, man. Lesbian short? Hell no.
Click to expand...

I'm not saying like... trucker bull **** sort of hair.  Like... the attractive kind of short hair.


----------



## Deleted User

Personally I like your hair how it is Coffee.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Mino said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get your hair cut short.  Like lesbian short.  I tell that to every female I know when they ask me about their hair.
> 
> Do it, unless you're scared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yuck, man. Lesbian short? Hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying like... trucker bull **** sort of hair.  Like... the attractive kind of short hair.
Click to expand...

Eh... Not really my thing. Shoulder length and below.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

2cool4school said:
			
		

> Personally I like your hair how it is Coffee.


SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP, ASS KISS.


----------



## Mino

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck, man. Lesbian short? Hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not saying like... trucker bull **** sort of hair.  Like... the attractive kind of short hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... Not really my thing. Shoulder length and below.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking like... Natalie Portman a few months after V for Vendetta.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying like... trucker bull **** sort of hair.  Like... the attractive kind of short hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh... Not really my thing. Shoulder length and below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking like... Natalie Portman a few months after V for Vendetta.
Click to expand...

Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
She's so damn hot, she can work bald.


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... Not really my thing. Shoulder length and below.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm thinking like... Natalie Portman a few months after V for Vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
> She's so damn hot, she can work bald.
Click to expand...

I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking like... Natalie Portman a few months after V for Vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
> She's so damn hot, she can work bald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.
Click to expand...

You are both *censored.3.0*ing crazy. She isn't hot.

Two words: Megan. Fox.

True love.


----------



## Mino

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
> She's so damn hot, she can work bald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are both *censored.3.0*ing crazy. She isn't hot.
> 
> Two words: Megan. Fox.
> 
> True love.
Click to expand...

You and David should be lovers.  Stupid lovers with disgusting taste in women.

You know most of her face is not real, right?


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking like... Natalie Portman a few months after V for Vendetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
> She's so damn hot, she can work bald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.
Click to expand...

I concur






<3


Also, Megan Fox?
Really? No.

Try Scarlett Johansson, or Olivia Wilde, even.


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
> She's so damn hot, she can work bald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
Click to expand...

Ah yes, the Sin


----------



## fabiolovessunate

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good god, Natalie Portman.
> She's so damn hot, she can work bald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
Click to expand...

YUCK. What in the *censored.3.0* are you two smoking, hero-crack-amphetamines?

BOOM:


----------



## coffeebean!

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right?  Some people don't get it.  They're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YUCK. What in the *censored.3.0* are you two smoking, hero-crack-amphetamines?
> 
> BOOM:
Click to expand...

Ew, get it off my monitor!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Boom.


----------



## Mino

Oh look, Photoshop.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Scarlett is way hot, too. Boobs too big for me, though. 34cc is the magic number, kids.


----------



## Deleted User

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like your hair how it is Coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP, ASS KISS.
Click to expand...

I wasn't kissing ass. All I was saying was my opinion and it wasn't your opinion.


----------



## AndyB

Oh look, old but still awesome picture


----------



## fabiolovessunate

2cool4school said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like your hair how it is Coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP, ASS KISS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't kissing ass. All I was saying was my opinion and it wasn't your opinion.
Click to expand...

I can see that you don't have much of an ear for sarcasm.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh look, old but still awesome picture


You should just wear that around all the time.


----------



## coffeebean!

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Scarlett is way hot, too. Boobs too big for me, though. 34cc is the magic number, kids.


What?

Hers are perfect.
Oh dear.

And so are Hendrick's:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Deleted User

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2cool4school said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I like your hair how it is Coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> SHUT THE *censored.3.0* UP, ASS KISS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't kissing ass. All I was saying was my opinion and it wasn't your opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see that you don't have much of an ear for sarcasm.
Click to expand...

It was a bit hard to understand sarcasm on the internet then hearing somebody be sarcastic IRL.  I'm just going to leave this topic because I'm sure I'll get flamed.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett is way hot, too. Boobs too big for me, though. 34cc is the magic number, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Hers are perfect.
> Oh dear.
> 
> And so are Hendrick's:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

No. Once you get a handful, the rest goes to waste. Believe me.


----------



## Mino

Coffeebean!

Grab more breasts.


----------



## Mino

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett is way hot, too. Boobs too big for me, though. 34cc is the magic number, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Hers are perfect.
> Oh dear.
> 
> And so are Hendrick's:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Once you get a handful, the rest goes to waste. Believe me.
Click to expand...

I think your problem here is tiny womanly hands.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Mino said:
			
		

> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett is way hot, too. Boobs too big for me, though. 34cc is the magic number, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Hers are perfect.
> Oh dear.
> 
> And so are Hendrick's:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Once you get a handful, the rest goes to waste. Believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your problem here is tiny womanly hands.
Click to expand...

What! My hands are unusually large for my body size. Arms, too. Whenever I'm with a girl with bigger boobs than I can really grab all of, it provides me no extra pleasure.


----------



## coffeebean!

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiolovessunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlett is way hot, too. Boobs too big for me, though. 34cc is the magic number, kids.
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> Hers are perfect.
> Oh dear.
> 
> And so are Hendrick's:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Once you get a handful, the rest goes to waste. Believe me.
Click to expand...

To waste?
I disagree, man.


Sure, all you need is a handful, but you can't deny that they're fun to look at. And that's where this comes in.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Also,
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Man, that body.


----------



## AndyB

****!


----------



## Deleted User

After this post I'm leaving this thread.

You guys are really asking to get this thread closed.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

2cool4school said:
			
		

> After this post I'm leaving this thread.
> 
> You guys are really asking to get this thread closed.


LEAVE THE THREAD, KISS ASS. LEAVE.


----------



## Mino

2cool4school said:
			
		

> After this post I'm leaving this thread.
> 
> You guys are really asking to get this thread closed.


Yeah... maybe you're right.


----------



## coffeebean!

2cool4school said:
			
		

> After this post I'm leaving this thread.
> 
> You guys are really asking to get this thread closed.


Nah, we've been over these little women ordeals in this thread before

After all, it is a _picture_ thread.


----------



## Mino

Alright people:

**** or ass?


----------



## fabiolovessunate

Mino said:
			
		

> Alright people:
> 
> **** or ass?


Ass, no question about it. If a girl has, lets say, As, but a great butt, it's all good.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> Alright people:
> 
> **** or ass?


****.

(Assuming the ass is at least somewhat decent).


----------



## Deleted User

coffeebean! said:
			
		

>






			
				coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright people:
> 
> **** or ass?
> 
> 
> 
> ****.
> 
> (Assuming the ass is at least somewhat decent).
Click to expand...


----------



## Zachary

fabiolovessunate said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright people:
> 
> **** or ass?
> 
> 
> 
> Ass, no question about it. If a girl has, lets say, As, but a great butt, it's all good.
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Mino

Forgot to mention: I'm an ass man.  Both are quite nice, though.


----------



## fabiolovessunate

NICE ONE.


----------



## Mino

2cool4school said:
			
		

> making some whip-cream cake.


Oh please.  That's not even remotely clever.


----------



## Blue_Jay

*puts 2cool4school on ignore*


----------



## Mino

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> *puts 2cool4school on ignore*


Thanks for that update.


----------



## Elliot

Oh my gawd.


----------



## coffeebean!

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Oh my gawd.


YOUR VIRGIN EYES!


----------



## Numner

I love the reactions.

But anyway.

Sudden flashbacks to Tye pics ;s


----------



## Mino

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Oh my gawd.


Just so you know, the sort of behavior that is depicted on the previous page is actually fairly common among married couples.  You get to look forward to that on your birthday.


----------



## Elliot

iFly said:
			
		

> I love the reactions.
> 
> But anyway.
> 
> Sudden flashbacks to Tye pics ;s


Same here, it reminded me of it.

@Jenn, it burns. >:C


----------



## Numner

Just add him to ignore and forget about him.

Because Admins and Mods won't be on for a while; and the longest surviving picture thread will die :c


----------



## Princess

Jenneh Bean
You're so prettyyyyy<333456789
I love your hair.

& Pssh you could so rock any look.


----------



## Sporge27

pssh not in here for a while, that's a good one 

Just keep the picks appropriate please, one is borderline porn a page or two back...

And for fun....




I was feeling oddly happy my last day of work... loved this pic I got except that I forgot to take out an earbud lol


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Just keep the picks appropriate please, one is borderline porn a page or two back...


You must have missed the ones that weren't "borderline".


----------



## Sporge27

Mino said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep the picks appropriate please, one is borderline porn a page or two back...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the ones that weren't "borderline".
Click to expand...

Well define where your borders are, cause the way I see it you can show an awful lot and still technically be covered lol.  Other mods and admins may think differently, but do to just being desensitized to nudity in general I honestly don't have an alarm go off until you show actual skin in certain areas.  I mean you go to the pool and see women in basically underwear designed for the water, and can see guys in speedos... and that is legal, to my borderline is across that.

The one I referred to as borderline was from fabio... so yeah watch it.


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep the picks appropriate please, one is borderline porn a page or two back...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the ones that weren't "borderline".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well define where your borders are, cause the way I see it you can show an awful lot and still technically be covered lol.  Other mods and admins may think differently, but do to just being desensitized to nudity in general I honestly don't have an alarm go off until you show actual skin in certain areas.  I mean you go to the pool and see women in basically underwear designed for the water, and can see guys in speedos... and that is legal, to my borderline is across that.
> 
> The one I referred to as borderline was from fabio... so yeah watch it.
Click to expand...

No arguments here, but you didn't see the ones that involved cake and... <small><small>semen.</small></small>


----------



## Sporge27

>_>

That really isn't appropriate, though I can't see that looking to different from some cakes anyway.... I mean frosting made with powdered sugar can look a lot like... you know never mind


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> >_>
> 
> That really isn't appropriate, though I can't see that looking to different from some cakes anyway.... I mean frosting made with powdered sugar can look a lot like... you know never mind


There was also a d


----------



## Sporge27

Mino said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_>
> 
> That really isn't appropriate, though I can't see that looking to different from some cakes anyway.... I mean frosting made with powdered sugar can look a lot like... you know never mind
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a d
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >_>
> 
> That really isn't appropriate, though I can't see that looking to different from some cakes anyway.... I mean frosting made with powdered sugar can look a lot like... you know never mind
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a d
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## SilentHopes

Mino, you or I copied each other.

The gloves. :L


----------



## Mino

Rorato said:
			
		

> Mino, you or I copied each other.
> 
> The gloves. :L


Approximately 10 bucks at Target.  If you really do have the same gloves, I bet we're not alone.


----------



## Numner

Mino said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep the picks appropriate please, one is borderline porn a page or two back...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed the ones that weren't "borderline".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well define where your borders are, cause the way I see it you can show an awful lot and still technically be covered lol.  Other mods and admins may think differently, but do to just being desensitized to nudity in general I honestly don't have an alarm go off until you show actual skin in certain areas.  I mean you go to the pool and see women in basically underwear designed for the water, and can see guys in speedos... and that is legal, to my borderline is across that.
> 
> The one I referred to as borderline was from fabio... so yeah watch it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No arguments here, but you didn't see the ones that involved cake and... <small><small>semen.</small></small>
Click to expand...

Did someone say cake? 

And semen :s


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<- That pic is new...ish.


----------



## Princess

Pretty Gabbyyyy


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <- That pic is new...ish.


Jenn much?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

iFly said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- That pic is new...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn much?
Click to expand...

We don't look alike! I don't understand how you think we're identical xP

Jenn is purty


----------



## Princess

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- That pic is new...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn much?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't look alike! I don't understand how you think we're identical xP
> 
> Jenn is purty
Click to expand...

Aren't we all triplets..with the
Jenn are you choking?
Pally?!!??
-5 mins pass-
..
GABBY?!!

XD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Pally said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- That pic is new...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn much?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't look alike! I don't understand how you think we're identical xP
> 
> Jenn is purty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all triplets..with the
> Jenn are you choking?
> Pally?!!??
> -5 mins pass-
> ..
> GABBY?!!
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

XDDD

You two will never ever let that go.
well you made me laugh.. a little too muchh.. hahaha

MEMORIESS


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- That pic is new...ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn much?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't look alike! I don't understand how you think we're identical xP
> 
> Jenn is purty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all triplets..with the
> Jenn are you choking?
> Pally?!!??
> -5 mins pass-
> ..
> GABBY?!!
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

XDDD


----------



## Princess

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> We don't look alike! I don't understand how you think we're identical xP
> 
> Jenn is purty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't we all triplets..with the
> Jenn are you choking?
> Pally?!!??
> -5 mins pass-
> ..
> GABBY?!!
> 
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> XDDD
> 
> You two will never ever let that go.
> well you made me laugh.. a little too muchh.. hahaha
> 
> MEMORIESS
Click to expand...

Ofc not(;


You choked..on air! XD
Who does that?! Lmaaooo


Yes memoriessss

Omg, "We're gonna steal your sister, she screams waaay too loud

Okay bye Jenn." XD


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>NEW HAIRCUT </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lecksi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>NEW HAIRCUT </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Dats mah Lexi right dere.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>NEW HAIRCUT </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Dats mah Lexi right dere.
Click to expand...

Heck yes. *High fives* [/random much]


----------



## Ricano

Lecksi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>NEW HAIRCUT </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your smile's contagious :0


----------



## Princess

Lecksi you so pretty


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Thanks pally. : D


----------



## ipodawesum

this ones for ron ronaldo.
Its me and my friend shannon at an eighties party.


----------



## coffeebean!

Nice ipod :3


----------



## Gnome

Everyone's so pretty.


----------



## ipodawesum

Gnome said:
			
		

> Everyone's so pretty.


Thanks,i know. im a sexy beast.


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nice ipod :3


She looked like a def leppard groupie.


----------



## AndyB

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> She looked like a def leppard groupie.


Nice way to just throw in a random band name there.


----------



## ipodawesum

AndyB said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a def leppard groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to just throw in a random band name there.
Click to expand...

Nah. actually, it wasnt a random name.
My mother went to def leppard concerts back in the day, and she was the one who said it.


----------



## coffeebean!

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a def leppard groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to just throw in a random band name there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. actually, it wasnt a random name.
> My mother went to def leppard concerts back in the day, and she was the one who said it.
Click to expand...

lolwut


----------



## ipodawesum

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a def leppard groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to just throw in a random band name there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. actually, it wasnt a random name.
> My mother went to def leppard concerts back in the day, and she was the one who said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lolwut
Click to expand...

Andy was stating i said a random band name. But actually, the band name i listed was from another persons statement..

So it wasnt a random band name to sound cool,
somebody else thought it.


----------



## AndyB

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a def leppard groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to just throw in a random band name there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. actually, it wasnt a random name.
> My mother went to def leppard concerts back in the day, and she was the one who said it.
Click to expand...

Point still stands, it's a random statement to make regardless. 

And it's kind of rude to say someone looks like a groupie! And if your mother wants to say things here, make her an account here.


----------



## ipodawesum

AndyB said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked like a def leppard groupie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to just throw in a random band name there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah. actually, it wasnt a random name.
> My mother went to def leppard concerts back in the day, and she was the one who said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point still stands, it's a random statement to make regardless.
> 
> And it's kind of rude to say someone looks like a groupie! And if your mother wants to say things here, make her an account here.
Click to expand...

Haha, yeah.
I just wanted to spark conversation.


----------



## Numner

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. actually, it wasnt a random name.
> My mother went to def leppard concerts back in the day, and she was the one who said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point still stands, it's a random statement to make regardless.
> 
> And it's kind of rude to say someone looks like a groupie! And if your mother wants to say things here, make her an account here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah.
> I just wanted to spark conversation.
Click to expand...

Every time you try to "spark" something in TBT it just causes a fire.

TBT is too ashy for good conversation.


----------



## ipodawesum

iFly said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Point still stands, it's a random statement to make regardless.
> 
> And it's kind of rude to say someone looks like a groupie! And if your mother wants to say things here, make her an account here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, yeah.
> I just wanted to spark conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time you try to "spark" something in TBT it just causes a fire.
> 
> TBT is too ashy for good conversation.
Click to expand...

Me personally or everyone in general?


----------



## Numner

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah.
> I just wanted to spark conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every time you try to "spark" something in TBT it just causes a fire.
> 
> TBT is too ashy for good conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me personally or everyone in general?
Click to expand...

Everyone in general.


----------



## ipodawesum

iFly said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Every time you try to "spark" something in TBT it just causes a fire.
> 
> TBT is too ashy for good conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me personally or everyone in general?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone in general.
Click to expand...

I see.
i thought you were saying i was a fire starter.


But yes i agree with you.


----------



## Numner

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I need a new camera :c

Also, I haven't cam whored in a while.


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nice ipod :3


Daaaayuuuummm giirll
You so fine(;
_________________________________________________
@Panda Bear,
stop being such a cutie


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> this ones for ron ronaldo.
> Its me and my friend shannon at an eighties party.


Whoo! *finally sees picture*

You guys make a good couple. >8D


----------



## Joe

new hair, i decided to shave my long hair, and got short hair now - 
Before : http://i50.tinypic.com/5ccf2r.jpg
Now : http://i48.tinypic.com/dxxsgl.jpg


----------



## SamXX

Joe said:
			
		

> new hair, i decided to shave my long hair, and got short hair now -
> Before : http://i50.tinypic.com/5ccf2r.jpg
> Now : http://i48.tinypic.com/dxxsgl.jpg


He's bringing sexy back, yeahp!


----------



## Trundle

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new hair, i decided to shave my long hair, and got short hair now -
> Before : http://i50.tinypic.com/5ccf2r.jpg
> Now : http://i48.tinypic.com/dxxsgl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> He's bringing sexy back, yeahp!
Click to expand...

Now, we all know Phil is the sexiest man on TBT.


----------



## Mino

So I learned to tie a tie today.  Four-In-Hand all the way, baby.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>&&After.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
brbsuicide. :L


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>&&After.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> brbsuicide. :L


You look so different! O_O

But you look nice and mature, s'all good. :>


----------



## Ron Swanson

The only thing I hate is how everyone reminds me that I have a tan line . >_<

But I like looking older . I can be taken more seriously .


----------



## merinda!

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>&&After.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> brbsuicide. :L


Ohhey stranger.


----------



## Numner

@Pika

You look like a sick puppy in one of those commercials xD


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Epic Skillet shirt</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Epic Skillet shirt. Maybe I can get a picture of me actually wearing it sometime.


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>&&After.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> brbsuicide. :L


Ohmigosh Trevor! xD


Haha it still looks good. Don't worry sistah ;D


Awesome shirt Micah


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Rocking the Skillet shirt.
Whoops, forget to flip the image. XD


----------



## Deleted User

Everybody looks nice.
;3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Before.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>&&After.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> brbsuicide. :L


Who's that in the second picture? XD I seriously didn't know that was you.


----------



## Deleted User

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>J A D E</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> New Picture.


----------



## brotatochip

BloodyUnicorns. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>J A D E</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div> New Picture.
> 
> [/quote]You're really pretty! (:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[img]http://i566.photobucket.com/albums/ss108/Mishie672/2z6e1zb.jpg</div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


----------



## gerardo781

Pretty people in here :]


----------



## merinda!

Pfft. You should all go eat ugly muffins.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Karla&Jade, you two gorgeous.


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Got my Calvin and Hobbes face on.


----------



## Deleted User

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Got my Calvin and Hobbes face on.


olol
Niceeeee

TBL Iss Awsomeee,


----------



## Zachary

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Find me!

Edit: Oh noes!


----------



## kierraaa-

Zack said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Find me!
> 
> Edit: Oh noes!


Guitar Man?

Jadeee Very Preddie,

Comaa xDD
Lookin Good.


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Deleted User

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Why so serious?!




<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

BloodyUnicorns. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why so serious?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I SAW IT! THAT'S WHY I'M SO SERIOUS!


----------



## Zachary

BloodyUnicorns. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why so serious?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

/takes guitar

I needed another one of these.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zack said:
			
		

> BloodyUnicorns. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why so serious?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /takes guitar
> 
> I needed another one of these.
Click to expand...

I'll trade you. You have a nice one. I'm still looking for an electric.


----------



## Wish

BloodyUnicorns. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>J A D E</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div> New Picture.


I think I saw that picture somewhere before.
And your siggy style is familiar too. But anyway, pretty. =)


----------



## Zachary

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BloodyUnicorns. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why so serious?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /takes guitar
> 
> I needed another one of these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll trade you. You have a nice one. I'm still looking for an electric.
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* electric! Mine needs new strings at the moment.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zack said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BloodyUnicorns. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> /takes guitar
> 
> I needed another one of these.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll trade you. You have a nice one. I'm still looking for an electric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* electric! Mine needs new strings at the moment.
Click to expand...

What kind of guitar does one that is you have?


----------



## Zachary

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div><div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you. You have a nice one. I'm still looking for an electric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* electric! Mine needs new strings at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind of guitar does one that is you have?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about any model numbers, but the brand is Ibanez. I hate electric guitars, every time I play one, it sounds like an army of cats dieing.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Bloody! You're beautiful!

Again, love the hair Bacon


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Bloody! You're beautiful!
> 
> Again, love the hair Bacon


I still hate it.

@Zack: Do you have Guitar Center where you live?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody! You're beautiful!
> 
> Again, love the hair Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate it.
> 
> @Zack: Do you have Guitar Center where you live?
Click to expand...

Well, what's wrong with it?! It looks great on you!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody! You're beautiful!
> 
> Again, love the hair Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate it.
> 
> @Zack: Do you have Guitar Center where you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what's wrong with it?! It looks great on you!
Click to expand...

It's just too damn short! It takes away my crazy-kid look.


----------



## Zachary

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody! You're beautiful!
> 
> Again, love the hair Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate it.
> 
> @Zack: Do you have Guitar Center where you live?
Click to expand...

We have a "concert music". They sell mainly guitars there, some keyboards, pianos, and I have seen a few drum kits.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Well, the best stringers for my Ibanez are Elixirs.


----------



## Princess

Karlaaa you're gawgus

Everyone is really pretty/handsome!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloody! You're beautiful!
> 
> Again, love the hair Bacon
> 
> 
> 
> I still hate it.
> 
> @Zack: Do you have Guitar Center where you live?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, what's wrong with it?! It looks great on you!
Click to expand...

I have to agree with Lisa, Al. Haha.

...and TBT is lookin' sexy.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Taken during science class today. Our teacher let us do whatever so yeah.
God, I look like I'm sneezing. xD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

@pika: You're not sneezing? XD;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>chillin' with ma peeps</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
^One smug monstertrucker >8J


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> @pika: You're not sneezing? XD;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>chillin' with ma peeps</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^One smug monstertrucker >8J


Where did you get those peeps?!?!?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pika: You're not sneezing? XD;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>chillin' with ma peeps</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> ^One smug monstertrucker >8J
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those peeps?!?!?
Click to expand...

I don't know, I randomly got them for Easter one year and I was like... BEST EASTER EVER. X3


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Taken during science class today. Our teacher let us do whatever so yeah.
> God, I look like I'm sneezing. xD


Bless you.
xD


Ronnieee those are so cutee.


----------



## Mino

Why not, eh?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Looks like you're about to pull your eye out with those. Probably just me.


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Looks like you're about to pull your eye out with those. Probably just me.


That's exactly what I did immediately afterwards.  I get bored, you see.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mino, is that clothes hanging up or a person? D;


----------



## Mino

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Mino, is that clothes hanging up or a person? D;


Several pieces of clothing.


----------



## Princess

I stole those chopsticks!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mino said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino, is that clothes hanging up or a person? D;
> 
> 
> 
> Several pieces of clothing.
Click to expand...

Looks like there's a wig too.

So that's what you use when you impersonate-


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino, is that clothes hanging up or a person? D;
> 
> 
> 
> Several pieces of clothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like there's a wig too.
> 
> So that's what you use when you impersonate-
Click to expand...

Oh, I see what confused her now.  That's the corner of a stack of jeans.


----------



## Pear

Just got some ghetto pink shutter shades. Gonna post if I can find my USB.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

O.


----------



## Mino

I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.


----------



## Pear

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.


What's that on your apron?


----------



## Ricano

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.


Mail me some of the leftovers Bl


----------



## Mino

Pear said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that on your apron?
Click to expand...

A pirate tofu cube.


----------



## Zachary

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.


Cam whore.

/JK


----------



## Mino

Ricano said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mail me some of the leftovers Bl
Click to expand...

None left.  Sorry.

I burned the garlic anyways.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> I'm starting to feel like a camwhore, but this is me about to go cook the *censored.2.0* out of some food.


Now get back in the kitchen Trevorlia


----------



## coffeebean!

LOVELY PIRATE TOFU CUBE APRON MINO

Now go make me a sammich like you promised (un)


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Lmfao Kiley. <333


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Lmfao Kiley. <333


Damn I missed it. D:

You guys have to re-do ALL over again
Mwa ha ha<


----------



## Mino

I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Those headphones are huge.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Doing what I do best, surfan the interwebz lulz! xD

'-'


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Trevorlia's picha was here</div>


Oliver Twist!  :veryhappy: 



Ha Jenn that seems like one of your (smirk) faces. XD


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Those headphones are huge.
Click to expand...

(hello)


----------



## Jarrrad

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Those headphones are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hello)
Click to expand...

Do you think your really pritty or something?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Those headphones are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hello)
Click to expand...

compensating for something? (couldn't resist)

They're nice headphones.


----------



## Jarrrad

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Those headphones are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hello)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compensating for something? (couldn't resist)
> 
> They're nice headphones.
Click to expand...

They look big and cheap...  :'(


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> (hello)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compensating for something? (couldn't resist)
> 
> They're nice headphones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look big and cheap...  :'(
Click to expand...

Jealous?


----------



## Zachary

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Those headphones are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hello)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compensating for something? (couldn't resist)
> 
> They're nice headphones.
Click to expand...

Want!


----------



## Jarrrad

Joe said:
			
		

> new hair, i decided to shave my long hair, and got short hair now -
> Before : http://i50.tinypic.com/5ccf2r.jpg
> Now : http://i48.tinypic.com/dxxsgl.jpg


I love you because you like Skins :>


----------



## Jarrrad

BloodyUnicorns. said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Got my Calvin and Hobbes face on.
> 
> 
> 
> olol
> Niceeeee
> 
> TBL Iss Awsomeee,
Click to expand...

That picture makes me want to punch you.., in the face.


----------



## Ciaran

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> BloodyUnicorns. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Got my Calvin and Hobbes face on.
> 
> 
> 
> olol
> Niceeeee
> 
> TBL Iss Awsomeee,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture makes me want to punch you.., in the face.
Click to expand...

Your very presence makes me want to cut your throat, put your body in a black bag and hide you in a ditch, but there ate some things we just keep to ourselves.


----------



## Kyel

This thread has lost meaning .


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the MacBook's camera flips everything, just like seeing yourself in a mirror.  So, I present to you what I actually look like to other people, namely you all:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Those headphones are huge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (hello)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> compensating for something? (couldn't resist)
> 
> They're nice headphones.
Click to expand...

To both statements/questions:

No, not really.


----------



## AndyB

Kyel said:
			
		

> This thread has lost meaning .


What the Hell are you talking about? You know what... don't bother answering.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Great weekend away. This is the best picture of my friends and I that has probably ever been taken, too.


----------



## Mino

You should tell the guy in the middle that it's no longer 1997.


----------



## bittermeat

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I was like 4 or 5 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kierraaa-

bittermeat said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I was like 4 or 5 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Awwww,
Haha,


----------



## bittermeat

Luvbun said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I was like 4 or 5 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww,
> Haha,
Click to expand...

Heheh. I miss being small and careless.


----------



## 8bit

I will take my picture when my hair grows back kekekeke...


----------



## Princess

@Fabio Nice picture.
@Bittermeat Awh, whatta cutie<3


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Lecksi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


How old are you?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
Click to expand...

15.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15.
Click to expand...

Were you a freshman this year?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you a freshman this year?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Sophomore when school starts.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were you a freshman this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Sophomore when school starts.
Click to expand...

You're cute.

Just had to confirm ages before I said anything.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Were you a freshman this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Sophomore when school starts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're cute.
> 
> Just had to confirm ages before I said anything.
Click to expand...

Oh haha. Thanks.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sophomore when school starts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're cute.
> 
> Just had to confirm ages before I said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh haha. Thanks.
Click to expand...

AND! I'm not a creep, I don't say that often here. It's refreshing.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're cute.
> 
> Just had to confirm ages before I said anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh haha. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND! I'm not a creep, I don't say that often here. It's refreshing.
Click to expand...

Haha, I know you aren't a creep, Fabio. =P


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Lecksi said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lecksi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New FB pic :O</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh haha. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AND! I'm not a creep, I don't say that often here. It's refreshing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, I know you aren't a creep, Fabio. =P
Click to expand...

Well, you just need to realize how strange it is for me to say that over a forum post. On The Bell Tree.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fabio has a charming side? :O


----------



## Sporge27

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabio has a charming side? :O


Iono... but I think reading that gave me diabetes... :O


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio has a charming side? :O
> 
> 
> 
> Iono... but I think reading that gave me diabetes... :O
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Zachary

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio has a charming side? :O
> 
> 
> 
> Iono... but I think reading that gave me diabetes... :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

I just laughed out loud!


----------



## Sporge27

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabio has a charming side? :O
> 
> 
> 
> Iono... but I think reading that gave me diabetes... :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

whoops that reads wrong, I meant reading what fabio said, not the quote there


----------



## Fabioisonfire

You'll probably never meet another guy more charming then I.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> You'll probably never meet another guy more charming then I.


*than


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lex! THAT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably never meet another guy more charming then I.
> 
> 
> 
> *than
Click to expand...

*censored.3.0* YOU AND YOUR GRAMMAR, BACON BOY!


----------



## AndyB

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably never meet another guy more charming then I.
> 
> 
> 
> *than
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* YOU AND YOUR GRAMMAR, BACON BOY!
Click to expand...

Charming indeed. I can see it shining through now.


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably never meet another guy more charming then I.
> 
> 
> 
> *than
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *censored.3.0* YOU AND YOUR GRAMMAR, BACON BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charming indeed. I can see it shining through now.
Click to expand...

I lol'd.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Nevermore said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *censored.3.0* YOU AND YOUR GRAMMAR, BACON BOY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charming indeed. I can see it shining through now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I lol'd.
Click to expand...

Charm is saved for the ladies, duh.


----------



## Deleted User

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>o.0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Went to Stef's prom yesterday in a rereun dress. >:3 I forgot my camera, so I took a selfie with my cell when I got home.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smiling is for losers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait, this isn't Myspace?! ;_;</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Went to Stef's prom yesterday in a rereun dress. >:3 I forgot my camera, so I took a selfie with my cell when I got home.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smiling is for losers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, this isn't Myspace?! ;_;</div>


 Technical Difficulties!  Mmf mmf mmf.


----------



## Numner

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Went to Stef's prom yesterday in a rereun dress. >:3 I forgot my camera, so I took a selfie with my cell when I got home.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smiling is for losers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, this isn't Myspace?! ;_;</div>


You're camera isn't high enough and your lips aren't puckered enough.

DO IT MOAR


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Stef's prom yesterday in a rereun dress. >:3 I forgot my camera, so I took a selfie with my cell when I got home.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smiling is for losers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, this isn't Myspace?! ;_;</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Technical Difficulties!  Mmf mmf mmf.
Click to expand...

At least I fit into it in the end. 8D;

@iFly Numbnuts: No, I think what we need here is a mirror shot. >=J


----------



## The Sign Painter

I wanna take a Myspace photo!

With my awesome shades. 8D


----------



## Bacon Boy

I currently have that chair picture as my facebook profile. Nevermore asked me about it. He thinks I'm hiding. But I'm really planning his ultimate demise. Haha!


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOL</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Facebook default.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>/awkwardsmile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Myspace default.</div>
I prefer the first cause I don't look like I have worry. D;


----------



## The Sign Painter

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I currently have that chair picture as my facebook profile. Nevermore asked me about it. He thinks I'm hiding. But I'm really planning his ultimate demise. Haha!


OSHI-

YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT IS BEHIND THOSE OVERSIZED SUNGLASSES!


----------



## Numner

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to Stef's prom yesterday in a rereun dress. >:3 I forgot my camera, so I took a selfie with my cell when I got home.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smiling is for losers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, this isn't Myspace?! ;_;</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Technical Difficulties!  Mmf mmf mmf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I fit into it in the end. 8D;
> 
> @iFly Numbnuts: No, I think what we need here is a mirror shot. >=J
Click to expand...

My eyes!


----------



## kierraaa-

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>LOL</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook default.</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>/awkwardsmile</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myspace default.</div>
> I prefer the first cause I don't look like I have worry. D;


Trevor!
Your MILF,


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

... Mehhh.


----------



## Princess

Lecksi, you're so pretty!

Ronnie. You look fabulous ;D

Haha trevor you bamf.


----------



## Nic

BloodyUnicorns. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>o.0</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That isn't you.


----------



## Numner

@Miku

Someone is giving you the finger.

Or well not the finger but it's a finger. xD


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Trevorrr <33


----------



## Ciaran

PALLLLYYYYYYY!!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


</3


Also, my hands look weird, and the dinosaur is saying 'rawwr'


----------



## Sab

here's me  

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sab said:
			
		

> here's me
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice. 

Ciaran: Wyy no face?


----------



## Yokie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Mmm... Cola...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ciaran

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's me
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Ciaran: Wyy no face?
Click to expand...

It was chewed off by sea-slugs


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sab said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's me
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Ciaran: Wyy no face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was chewed off by sea-slugs
Click to expand...

Poor ginger. xD


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Sab said:
			
		

> here's me
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*whistles*


----------



## Kyel

*Before Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*After Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Ciaran said:
			
		

> PALLLLYYYYYYY!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> </3
> 
> 
> Also, my hands look weird, and the dinosaur is saying 'rawwr'


Ha.
I find you alright too

And haha sukkas I've already seen Ginger's face! >


----------



## Trundle

Kyel said:
			
		

> *Before Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> *After Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


nothin'


----------



## Princess

Kyel said:
			
		

> *Before Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> *After Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


lol tan?


----------



## The Sign Painter

Kyel said:
			
		

> *Before Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> *After Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

SAB! You're beaaaautiful(

Nice haircut Kyel


----------



## Fabioisonfire

I lost.


----------



## Vooloo

iFly said:
			
		

> @Miku
> 
> Someone is giving you the finger.
> 
> Or well not the finger but it's a finger. xD


Mehhh, that was my 11-year old cuz fooling around. xD

I just got a haircut but you can barely see my face in this one.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Meh.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kyel

Pally said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Before Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> *After Haircut*<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol tan?
Click to expand...

sort of, not that tan in the bottom picture though lol.. just bad lighting.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I need to stop taking new pictures. >_>


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> I lost.


Well duh.
Chess is a game of intelligence.(; 


Haha, you're such a cutie Trevor!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Think some of you have seen this one before. I still wear those BK Crowns around.


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Think some of you have seen this one before. I still wear those BK Crowns around.


STOP IT YOU'RE NOT A KING
xD

Love the smile though haaha


----------



## kalinn

k so havent been on in a while.. 
but yeah heres a pic from the first day of SUMMERR! 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>i'm the guy :]


----------



## Sporge27

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>i'm the guy :]


You look nothing like your avatar then


----------



## Numner

Miku said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Miku
> 
> Someone is giving you the finger.
> 
> Or well not the finger but it's a finger. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Mehhh, that was my 11-year old cuz fooling around. xD
> 
> I just got a haircut but you can barely see my face in this one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Meh.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Not of any offensive, but your heart is extremely distorted. olololl


----------



## Erica

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>i'm the guy :]
> 
> 
> 
> You look nothing like your avatar then
Click to expand...

LOL . seriouus . I'm the guy .

>.<"


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Erica said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>i'm the guy :]
> 
> 
> 
> You look nothing like your avatar then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL . seriouus . I'm the guy .
> 
> >.<"
Click to expand...

Dude. What the *CENSORED.3.0*.


----------



## Numner

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>i'm the guy :]


;-;

Why.

And also Kalinn <3


----------



## Erica

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>i'm the guy :]
> 
> 
> 
> You look nothing like your avatar then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL . seriouus . I'm the guy .
> 
> >.<"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude. What the *CENSORED.3.0*.
Click to expand...

Whut .


----------



## kalinn

iFly said:
			
		

> Kalinn <3


Collin <3


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn <3
> 
> 
> 
> Collin <3
Click to expand...

InternetTextHearts <3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Me</3

I less than backslash three myself.


----------



## Vooloo

iFly said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Miku
> 
> Someone is giving you the finger.
> 
> Or well not the finger but it's a finger. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Mehhh, that was my 11-year old cuz fooling around. xD
> 
> I just got a haircut but you can barely see my face in this one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Meh.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not of any offensive, but your heart is extremely distorted. olololl
Click to expand...

Lol, ikr


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My friend in the background. xD</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Both taken today after school.
Jw, but how often do I post a picture in this thread?
>___>'


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Glenn%20Miller/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/2010-04-18/APRIL%202010%20179.jpg

ME


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

anicamlcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Glenn%20Miller/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/2010-04-18/APRIL%202010%20179.jpg
> 
> ME


You have to upload it to some sort of image hosting site, like Photobucket. ^^;


----------



## anicamlcrossinggirl

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


Me i know its big


----------



## Princess

Trevor you cam whore!
Erica I love your new hair colour!
And if you're the guy...well helloooo ;D Haaha.

Kalinnn I AM that heart 8D

Anicaml I like your hair colour


----------



## Hub12

Pally said:
			
		

> Trevor you cam whore!
> Erica I love your new hair colour!
> And if you're the guy...well helloooo ;D Haaha.
> 
> Kalinnn I AM that heart 8D
> 
> Anicaml I like your hair colour


you be trippin' 'till you post a picture.


----------



## Princess

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor you cam whore!
> Erica I love your new hair colour!
> And if you're the guy...well helloooo ;D Haaha.
> 
> Kalinnn I AM that heart 8D
> 
> Anicaml I like your hair colour
> 
> 
> 
> you be trippin' 'till you post a picture.
Click to expand...

I don't want tooo.
And if I'm trippin so much, tie my shoes.(;


----------



## Ricano

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor you cam whore!
> Erica I love your new hair colour!
> And if you're the guy...well helloooo ;D Haaha.
> 
> Kalinnn I AM that heart 8D
> 
> Anicaml I like your hair colour
> 
> 
> 
> you be trippin' 'till you post a picture.
Click to expand...

If she does, everyone will *censored.2.0* bricks.


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor you cam whore!
> Erica I love your new hair colour!
> And if you're the guy...well helloooo ;D Haaha.
> 
> Kalinnn I AM that heart 8D
> 
> Anicaml I like your hair colour
> 
> 
> 
> you be trippin' 'till you post a picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If she does, everyone will *censored.2.0* bricks.
Click to expand...

Just for that.
First picture is going to be a I love Chrissy picture. xD
haah ily


----------



## Kyel

I'm so pretty.


----------



## Princess

Yes you are Kyel.

Okay here's a pic of me when I was..6?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>IM DA HULK *****ESSS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
ur2slow</div>


----------



## Wish

Pally said:
			
		

> Yes you are Kyel.
> 
> Okay here's a pic of me when I was..6?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IM DA HULK *****ESSS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ur2slow</div>


I saw it.
=P


----------



## Princess

sakura said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are Kyel.
> 
> Okay here's a pic of me when I was..6?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IM DA HULK *****ESSS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ur2slow</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it.
> =P
Click to expand...

Well then you're not 2 slow.


----------



## Wish

Pally said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are Kyel.
> 
> Okay here's a pic of me when I was..6?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IM DA HULK *****ESSS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ur2slow</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it.
> =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you're not 2 slow.
Click to expand...

What's my prize?


----------



## Princess

sakura said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are Kyel.
> 
> Okay here's a pic of me when I was..6?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>IM DA HULK *****ESSS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ur2slow</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it.
> =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then you're not 2 slow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's my prize?
Click to expand...

Nothing.
Sorry =p


----------



## Princess

Heh okay here you go
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




my foot</div>


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> Heh okay here you go
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my foot</div>


Pally has three feet?


----------



## Kyel

Pally said:
			
		

> Heh okay here you go
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh okay here you go
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my foot</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pally has three feet?
Click to expand...

XD I loled
I have one.
In the picture.


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Guess which is me .


----------



## Numner

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Guess which is me .


The other day you said you were male.

I don't see you (un)


----------



## Nic

Erica be tripping.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Kiley told me to.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kyel

i have 3 feet


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally I've seen those same pictures like a billion times XD


----------



## bittermeat

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Guess which is me .


Far right?


----------



## kalinn

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Guess which is me .


The one in the white in the middle-ish.


----------



## Erica

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Erica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Guess which is me .
> 
> 
> 
> Far right?
Click to expand...

Nope . I'm male


----------



## Micah

Finally got my hair cut.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Smartysaar

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & the camaro(when i had glasses, lol i looked crappy we had been working on the car) =D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>me now, with contacts =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Micah

Wow, you look good with _and_ without contacts, something most people can't pull off. XD


----------



## The Sign Painter

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & the camaro(when i had glasses, lol i looked crappy we had been working on the car) =D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>me now, with contacts =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Why do Texans always look like people I know?

Gnome looks like someone in my school named Eli, and you look like one of my friend's best friend.


----------



## Ricano

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & the camaro(when i had glasses, lol i looked crappy we had been working on the car) =D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>me now, with contacts =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


:0
Very pretty, Smarty. Is that your future car?


----------



## Nightray

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & the camaro(when i had glasses, lol i looked crappy we had been working on the car) =D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>me now, with contacts =)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Wow, you're pretty.
You and my other friend are twins. :>


----------



## Smartysaar

@ Comatose -Thanks =D i had a hard time choosing if i should get contacts or not but i ended up getting them lol.

@Nevermore- Is that a good thing? lol & Texans FTW! haha 

@Ricano- Thanks =) & nope i wish lol.That camaro is  actually my brother's,Chubsterr. 

@Nightray- Lol Thanks =)


----------



## The Sign Painter

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> @ Comatose -Thanks =D i had a hard time choosing if i should get contacts or not but i ended up getting them lol.
> 
> @Nevermore- Is that a good thing? lol & Texans FTW! haha
> 
> @Ricano- Thanks =) & nope i wish lol.That camaro is  actually my brother's,Chubsterr.
> 
> @Nightray- Lol Thanks =)


I don't know if it is a good thing, it kinda makes me wonder if anyone I know will ever appear in the Picture Thread.


----------



## Smartysaar

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Comatose -Thanks =D i had a hard time choosing if i should get contacts or not but i ended up getting them lol.
> 
> @Nevermore- Is that a good thing? lol & Texans FTW! haha
> 
> @Ricano- Thanks =) & nope i wish lol.That camaro is  actually my brother's,Chubsterr.
> 
> @Nightray- Lol Thanks =)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if it is a good thing, it kinda makes me wonder if anyone I know will ever appear in the Picture Thread.
Click to expand...

Hmmm Maybe..


----------



## John102

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> @Ricano- Thanks =) & nope i wish lol.That camaro is  actually my brother's,Chubsterr.


Your brother.....was Chubsterr!?

asdfgfgjhkl;'

I miss Chubsterr, we were pretty tight. Tell him to visit every now and then.

Nice pictures by the way. =)


----------



## Smartysaar

John102 said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ricano- Thanks =) & nope i wish lol.That camaro is  actually my brother's,Chubsterr.
> 
> 
> 
> Your brother.....was Chubsterr!?
> 
> asdfgfgjhkl;'
> 
> I miss Chubsterr, we were pretty tight. Tell him to visit every now and then.
> 
> Nice pictures by the way. =)
Click to expand...

Lol yeah, Chubsterr is my brother. I'll tell him to come visit lol. =D & thanks.


----------



## Kyel

News
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Shinykiro

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>First picture ever posted</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

/shy :x


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Umyah.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
We were in line for a ride at an amusement park and we got bored, oh, that's my friend Jennifer and that's Eddie in the corner. 8D


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> We were in line for a ride at an amusement park and we got bored, oh, that's my friend Jennifer and that's Eddie in the corner. 8D


EDDIE!!!!<33


----------



## Lewis

5000 post! HAHA LKMAOD"!


----------



## Ciaran

Lewis said:
			
		

> 5000 post! HAHA LKMAOD"!


5001****


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




A girl whose face I censored (because she'd freak out if her face was on the internet), me, and Stef. ='D




RED FACE




Caught talking XD</div>
Shablam.


----------



## Numner

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl whose face I censored (because she'd freak out if her face was on the internet), me, and Stef. ='D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught talking XD</div>
> Shablam.


You're not as pretty as most far left.








:V

jk


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

iFly said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl whose face I censored (because she'd freak out if her face was on the internet), me, and Stef. ='D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught talking XD</div>
> Shablam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not as pretty as most far left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :V
> 
> jk
Click to expand...

Don't lie to me, I could never compete with her green-hued beauty. ;;_;;


----------



## coffeebean!

Ron you're beautiful ;A;


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl whose face I censored (because she'd freak out if her face was on the internet), me, and Stef. ='D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught talking XD</div>
> Shablam.


OH MY GOD YOU LOOK LIKE MY FRIEND KAYLEY!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Ron you're beautiful ;A;


Thanks, dahling! But I believe the truthiest response is "nou" c<

@Neva: That's because I AM your friend Kayley. MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> @Neva: That's because I AM your friend Kayley. MWAHAHAHAHAHA[/color]


OSHI-


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl whose face I censored (because she'd freak out if her face was on the internet), me, and Stef. ='D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught talking XD</div>
> Shablam.


<3 beautiful!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A girl whose face I censored (because she'd freak out if her face was on the internet), me, and Stef. ='D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RED FACE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caught talking XD</div>
> Shablam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 beautiful!
Click to expand...

Thank ye kindly! =)


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> This thread mustn't die. The obvious solution is to camera ho pictures from prom last weekend. >3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>PROMCOMING OH YEAH</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imlalalalalalleileileileileig]
> Caught talking XD</div>
> Shablam.


Pretty :0 Forget Megan Fox!


----------



## Princess

Ronnie you're so gawgus<3


----------



## Trundle

Me.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I am young, don't comment.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

MrMr said:
			
		

> Me.


Holy crap Seanny twin..almost??


----------



## Thunder

Pally said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap Seanny twin..almost??
Click to expand...

Hardly if you ask me :T


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap Seanny twin..almost??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly if you ask me :T
Click to expand...

They look the same to me. :S


----------



## AndyB

Pally said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap Seanny twin..almost??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly if you ask me :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look the same to me. :S
Click to expand...

They're both young, and have glasses. That's about it.


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly if you ask me :T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They look the same to me. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're both young, and have glasses. That's about it.
Click to expand...

Stop ganging up on me, and go back to yer thumb! XD


----------



## Trundle

This thread should be pinned.


----------



## AndyB

Pally said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> They look the same to me. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're both young, and have glasses. That's about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop ganging up on me, and go back to yer thumb! XD
Click to expand...

*Stares at thumb* Aww yeah!


----------



## coffeebean!

I have pretty long thumbs (h)


----------



## Wish

MrMr said:
			
		

> Me.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I am young, don't comment.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look exactly like someone I know @_@


----------



## kalinn

sakura said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I am young, don't comment.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look exactly like someone I know @_@
Click to expand...

Collin with blue eyes?


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I am young, don't comment.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look exactly like someone I know @_@
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Collin with blue eyes?
Click to expand...

*flinch*

I'm not that young :V


----------



## merinda!

MrMr said:
			
		

> Me.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I am young, don't comment.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


urwaghwy5vuq3i57t6y3q9weukxqxeiuf4ie.

XDDD


@Rawn. You look stunning!


----------



## Gnome

I heard my name.


----------



## SamXX

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Mm, lolly ice. Blegh, me.


----------



## Mino

What's with everyone in this thread always saying "OM*G YOU LOOK LIKE SOMEONE I KNOW."  Christ on a cracker, I think there may only be about two dozen different people total on earth.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Messing around at Eddie's house yesterday.


----------



## kalinn

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Messing around at Eddie's house yesterday.


I love this picture and all the friendlyness in it. Haha 


Oh and...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Numner

kalinn said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Messing around at Eddie's house yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture and all the friendlyness in it. Haha
> 
> 
> Oh and...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

ohawt

Don't be an internet hooker though


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Messing around at Eddie's house yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture and all the friendlyness in it. Haha
> 
> 
> Oh and...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Pretty haircut (and you)! =)

@Pika: You guys always look like you're having a blast :3


----------



## kalinn

iFly said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Messing around at Eddie's house yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture and all the friendlyness in it. Haha
> 
> 
> Oh and...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New haircut </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohawt
> 
> Don't be an internet hooker though
Click to expand...

Too late D: 
lol 


Thanks Collin and Ron


----------



## Ron Swanson

@Kalinn: Your haircut is like. UFDUISADJIFSJ <3

@Ron: One day, I'm going to take a serious picture. :x


----------



## kalinn

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> @Kalinn: Your haircut is like. UFDUISADJIFSJ <3


Is that good? lol


----------



## Princess

Kalinn..
Whose that laaadyy?
Sexy laaaaddy

xD


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> Kalinn..
> Whose that laaadyy?
> Sexy laaaaddy
> 
> xD


:0

Where? xD


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Got hair extensions. Cheap.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


so pretty that it's kinda creepy xD


----------



## sarahbear

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty that it's kinda creepy xD
Click to expand...

Ahaha, thanks? :]


----------



## .::PurpleLife::.

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty that it's kinda creepy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahaha, thanks? :]
Click to expand...

it's a good thing xD


----------



## sarahbear

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .::PurpleLife::. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty that it's kinda creepy xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahaha, thanks? :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's a good thing xD
Click to expand...

Well thank you. XD


----------



## Ricano

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your eyes <456

Very pretty.


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[ads/img]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[asdimg]</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdimg]</div>


I need a 'fro like that BD


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

[:


----------



## John102

Don't mind me, I'm just stalkin.


----------



## Micah

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> [:


You look exactly like the lead singer of Family Force 5 back when he was 16 years old. XD


----------



## SamXX

holy shet. I love you Techni!


----------



## Cottonball

Comatose said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> [:
> 
> 
> 
> You look exactly like the lead singer of Family Force 5 back when he was 16 years old. XD
Click to expand...

Thanks? Did he have long hair or something?


----------



## Ciaran

SAMwich said:
			
		

> holy shet. I love you Techni!


Puberty sure is hittin' you hard...


----------



## Micah

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> [:
> 
> 
> 
> You look exactly like the lead singer of Family Force 5 back when he was 16 years old. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks? Did he have long hair or something?
Click to expand...

No, but everything else looks exactly the same.

And that's not a bad thing either.


----------



## Cottonball

Comatose said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> [:
> 
> 
> 
> You look exactly like the lead singer of Family Force 5 back when he was 16 years old. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks? Did he have long hair or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but everything else looks exactly the same.
> 
> And that's not a bad thing either.
Click to expand...

Lol okay. :]


----------



## Ciaran

Comatose said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> [:
> 
> 
> 
> You look exactly like the lead singer of Family Force 5 back when he was 16 years old. XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks? Did he have long hair or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but everything else looks exactly the same.
> 
> And that's not a bad thing either.
Click to expand...

'You look like an adolescant male'

It's surely a compliment!!


----------



## Micah

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks? Did he have long hair or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, but everything else looks exactly the same.
> 
> And that's not a bad thing either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'You look like an adolescant male'
> 
> It's surely a compliment!!
Click to expand...

Actually, he looked like a girl.


----------



## Ciaran

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> No, but everything else looks exactly the same.
> 
> And that's not a bad thing either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'You look like an adolescant male'
> 
> It's surely a compliment!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he looked like a girl.
Click to expand...

well, there ya go.

Did he have boobs or...?


----------



## Thunder

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 'You look like an adolescant male'
> 
> It's surely a compliment!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he looked like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, there ya go.
> 
> Did he have boobs or...?
Click to expand...

WELL, this is turning into a rather pleasant conversation.


----------



## Ciaran

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he looked like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, there ya go.
> 
> Did he have boobs or...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL, this is turning into a rather pleasant conversation.
Click to expand...

He got my intrest.


----------



## Wish

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 'You look like an adolescant male'
> 
> It's surely a compliment!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, he looked like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, there ya go.
> 
> Did he have boobs or...?
Click to expand...





			
				Peekab00m said:
			
		

> They probs already know hes a boy .. and you cant just grow boobs one day


LOLOL XD


----------



## Ciaran

sakura said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he looked like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, there ya go.
> 
> Did he have boobs or...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probs already know hes a boy .. and you cant just grow boobs one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL XD
Click to expand...

.     .      .


I would rather be exposed to an orchistra of vuvuzelas for an etirnity than to you for 5 minutes.


----------



## Wish

Ciaran said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> well, there ya go.
> 
> Did he have boobs or...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probs already know hes a boy .. and you cant just grow boobs one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .     .      .
> 
> 
> I would rather be exposed to an orchistra of vuvuzelas for an etirnity than to you for 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

Good to know 8D


----------



## Ciaran

sakura said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probs already know hes a boy .. and you cant just grow boobs one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .     .      .
> 
> 
> I would rather be exposed to an orchistra of vuvuzelas for an etirnity than to you for 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know 8D
Click to expand...

Very fitting, coming from the one responsible for your last post.


----------



## Cottonball

sakura said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probs already know hes a boy .. and you cant just grow boobs one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .     .      .
> 
> 
> I would rather be exposed to an orchistra of vuvuzelas for an etirnity than to you for 5 minutes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know 8D
Click to expand...

Nice one sakura!!


----------



## sarahbear

SAMwich said:
			
		

> holy shet. I love you Techni!


ROFL. Oh thanks.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

Im going to post a pic of myself tommorow because im probably one of the only users who hasnt posted a picture of themself

EDIT: WTF WHY IS THIS A QUOTE


----------



## Gnome

Ciaran said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> well, there ya go.
> 
> Did he have boobs or...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probs already know hes a boy .. and you cant just grow boobs one day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .     .      .
> 
> 
> I would rather be exposed to an orchistra of vuvuzelas for an etirnity than to you for 5 minutes.
Click to expand...

No Ciaran do- BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Numner

I don't get the problem with vuvuzelas.


----------



## merinda!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Go eat an ugly muffin.

D:


----------



## Kyel

Yes, I love Aminal Krossing .

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ciaran

iFly said:
			
		

> I don't get the problem with vuvuzelas.


They're really loud and keep interrup-

BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Numner

Ciaran said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the problem with vuvuzelas.
> 
> 
> 
> They're really loud and keep interrup-
> 
> BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
Click to expand...

*wags finger and dances*

But it's music to my ears <3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">SUCKER</div>
> 
> [:


You look diffrent..

Did you do something with your hair? o:


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">SUCKER</div>
> 
> [:
> 
> 
> 
> You look diffrent..
> 
> Did you do something with your hair? o:
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## Kyel

.


----------



## Rockman!

Oh eww, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=1330285&id=1430745120


----------



## sarahbear

-mez said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat an ugly muffin.
> 
> D:
Click to expand...

How do those taste?


----------



## Cottonball

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Oh eww, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=1330285&id=1430745120


What is? It dosent show anything.


----------



## merinda!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat an ugly muffin.
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do those taste?
Click to expand...

Like rainbows and sunshine dust....

*<big>:}</big>*


----------



## The Sign Painter

-mez said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat an ugly muffin.
> 
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do those taste?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like rainbows and sunshine dust....
> 
> *<big>:}</big>*
Click to expand...

Sunshine dust taste horrible.


----------



## merinda!

Nevermore said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How do those taste?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like rainbows and sunshine dust....
> 
> *<big>:}</big>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine dust taste horrible.
Click to expand...

You taste horrible.

]:<


----------



## sarahbear

-mez said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Afro Ken and myself</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Aliens.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I make weird faces.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Like rainbows and sunshine dust....
> 
> *<big>:}</big>*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sunshine dust taste horrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You taste horrible.
> 
> ]:<
Click to expand...

Lololol.


----------



## Rockman!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh eww, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=1330285&id=1430745120
> 
> 
> 
> What is? It dosent show anything.
Click to expand...

supposed to be a pic of me

X<


----------



## Smartysaar

@the-technicolor-phase-You're soooo Pretty!!!! 


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ehh just blah haha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Smartysaar

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh eww, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=1330285&id=1430745120
> 
> 
> 
> What is? It dosent show anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supposed to be a pic of me
> 
> X<
Click to expand...

It says the content is currently unavailable


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Oh eww, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=1330285&id=1430745120


*Adds*


Jenn, yous so pretty!


----------



## sarahbear

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> @the-technicolor-phase-You're soooo Pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ehh just blah haha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Thanksss. :]
So art thou.


----------



## Cottonball

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh eww, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/photo.php?pid=1330285&id=1430745120
> 
> 
> 
> What is? It dosent show anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supposed to be a pic of me
> 
> X<
Click to expand...

Right click the photo and do view image then get the image location.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> @the-technicolor-phase-You're soooo Pretty!!!!
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>ehh just blah haha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


*censored.3.0* year glasses! B)


----------



## Rocketman

Never really posted my picture before. Ah, what the heck. You know, the camera takes off about sixty pounds.  <_< 
The reason I'm drawing in the pictures...is well, that's where you'd find me the most. I've probably drawn over a hundred hours altogether on pictures easily since I started six months ago.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
(I noticed I was on The Bell Tree then too. :O)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
That's Micky.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice pics Kaleb.

& epik hair you got there


----------



## Rocketman

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nice pics Kaleb.
> 
> & epik hair you got there


It's been a lot longer and bushier before. I'm letting it grow out some more I think. I've had it cut short though, looks...weirder.  <_<


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Weird pose.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Whistling.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Weird pose.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Whistling.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I love your eyelashes!

Pretty


----------



## Liv

only two more months! and then I will post a pic!


----------



## Thunder

I'm not good at complimenting people on their looks so:

Smarty: Nice, floating blue text!
Techni: Superb whistlin' skills 

*Ahem* *scratches head*


----------



## Numner

@Kaleb

It looks like you're writing with your left as you're writing with your right.

@_@


----------



## Rocketman

iFly said:
			
		

> @Kaleb
> 
> It looks like you're writing with your left as you're writing with your right.
> 
> @_@


What are you saying? I wasn't writing in any of my pictures :O


----------



## Rockman!

Can you guys see this?:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs078.ash2/37225_1497518364513_1430745120_1330285_4429440_n.jpg


----------



## Numner

Kaleb said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kaleb
> 
> It looks like you're writing with your left as you're writing with your right.
> 
> @_@
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying? I wasn't writing in any of my pictures :O
Click to expand...

Touche.

Drawing.

But it looks like you're holding your pencil like a lefty.


----------



## brotatochip

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div> Black haaair. Ew picture, but whatever, Pally wanted to see.


----------



## Princess

Oh I see how it is Kaarrl.xD

It looks really good


----------



## Rocketman

iFly said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Kaleb
> 
> It looks like you're writing with your left as you're writing with your right.
> 
> @_@
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying? I wasn't writing in any of my pictures :O
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Touche.
> 
> Drawing.
> 
> But it looks like you're holding your pencil like a lefty.
Click to expand...

Because I was shading like that, and I didn't wanna rest my arm on the black pastel to the side.


----------



## Cottonball

Kaleb said:
			
		

> Never really posted my picture before. Ah, what the heck. You know, the camera takes off about sixty pounds.  <_<
> The reason I'm drawing in the pictures...is well, that's where you'd find me the most. I've probably drawn over a hundred hours altogether on pictures easily since I started six months ago.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> (I noticed I was on The Bell Tree then too. :O)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> That's Micky.


Cool photo :]


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My girlfriend, she skates</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LOLJK i don't have a girlfriend</div>


----------



## Vooloo

Ew.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Prettyyy Miku!


----------



## The Sign Painter

Miku said:
			
		

> Ew.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Kick-ass hair.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I look mexican</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

You look pretty as always, Kelsi!


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> You look pretty as always, Kelsi!


Thanks hun, post a photo so that way i can tell you the same!


----------



## Numner

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty as always, Kelsi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, post a photo so that way i can tell you the same!
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Except cuter 8D~


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty as always, Kelsi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, post a photo so that way i can tell you the same!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Except cuter 8D~
Click to expand...

xDD.

I'm too young, Kelss.
I'm 12 :-:


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty as always, Kelsi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, post a photo so that way i can tell you the same!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Except cuter 8D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDD.
> 
> I'm too young, Kelss.
> I'm 12 :-:
Click to expand...

Oh poo :\


----------



## Numner

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look pretty as always, Kelsi!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, post a photo so that way i can tell you the same!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Except cuter 8D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDD.
> 
> I'm too young, Kelss.
> I'm 12 :-:
Click to expand...

Well you look almost exactly like her xD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Except cuter 8D~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDD.
> 
> I'm too young, Kelss.
> I'm 12 :-:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you look almost exactly like her xD
Click to expand...

Eh.. kinda ;D


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Except cuter 8D~
> 
> 
> 
> xDD.
> 
> I'm too young, Kelss.
> I'm 12 :-:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you look almost exactly like her xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh.. kinda ;D
Click to expand...

lol wha, how does he know what you look like?


----------



## Numner

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well you look almost exactly like her xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh.. kinda ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol wha, how does he know what you look like?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

iFly said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.. kinda ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol wha, how does he know what you look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He's a stalker.


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol wha, how does he know what you look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a stalker.
Click to expand...

Oh Collin, I knew it.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well you look almost exactly like her xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh.. kinda ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol wha, how does he know what you look like?
Click to expand...

He is part of GoD, of course he knows what she looks like, same for me.


----------



## Cottonball

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.. kinda ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol wha, how does he know what you look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is part of GoD, of course he knows what she looks like, same for me.
Click to expand...

No.. 







I liked stalker better.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

WERE WEBCAMMING >


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> WERE WEBCAMMING >


HEY NOW, Collin never web cams with me. ;_;


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE WEBCAMMING >
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NOW, Collin never web cams with me. ;_;
Click to expand...

Join us 8D


----------



## merinda!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WERE WEBCAMMING >
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NOW, Collin never web cams with me. ;_;
Click to expand...

Collin's webcamming with who?

o:


----------



## The Sign Painter

Collin isn't camming, it is just your average GoD meeting.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I'm the only one.. I'm lonely ):


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I'm the only one.. I'm lonely ):


Where,where!?  I wanna join.


----------



## Vooloo

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Kick-ass hair.
Click to expand...

Oh, the streaks are just hair extensions, so they're fake xD Wish they were real though. ;u;


----------



## Trundle

This was weeks ago. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Liv

33 more days!


----------



## Princess

ERICAAAAA
You're so prettyyyy wifey<3


----------



## Numner

@MrMr

Someone's excited to drive a pink car.

I know what you're gonna grow up to be. xD


----------



## Trundle

iFly said:
			
		

> @MrMr
> 
> Someone's excited to drive a pink car.
> 
> I know what you're gonna grow up to be. xD


I'm happy because it is pink, not because it's a pink car. And luckily, I have no dirty mind, or stereotypical things so I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Wish

MrMr said:
			
		

> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I now know why I thought you look like Collin.


----------



## Trundle

sakura said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I now wonder why I thought you look like Collin.
Click to expand...

Exactly.


----------



## Wish

MrMr said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I now wonder why I thought you look like Collin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...

I now know*
>


----------



## AndyB

MrMr said:
			
		

> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


What on Earth are you doing boy?!


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What on Earth are you doing boy?!
Click to expand...

Seriously. And why weren't you holding your mother's hand!? Those Toys 'R Us' are crowded!


----------



## Trundle

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What on Earth are you doing boy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously. And why weren't you holding your mother's hand!? Those Toys 'R Us' are crowded!
Click to expand...

Lolol.

I'm just short, okay? Lol.

Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.


----------



## 8bit

I luv your Cadillac


----------



## AndyB

MrMr said:
			
		

> Lolol.
> 
> I'm just short, okay? Lol.
> 
> Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.


You're hanging around with the _wrong_ people.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol.
> 
> I'm just short, okay? Lol.
> 
> Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.
> 
> 
> 
> You're hanging around with the _wrong_ people.
Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHA.

A 20-something with this kid that's probably 12-14, asking him to pose so he can take a picture.


----------



## Trundle

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol.
> 
> I'm just short, okay? Lol.
> 
> Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.
> 
> 
> 
> You're hanging around with the _wrong_ people.
Click to expand...

It was a church trip to Halifax. There were 4 guys. We all stuck together.


----------



## Mino

MrMr said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was weeks ago.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What on Earth are you doing boy?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously. And why weren't you holding your mother's hand!? Those Toys 'R Us' are crowded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolol.
> 
> I'm just short, okay? Lol.
> 
> Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.
Click to expand...

I'm calling the Mounties.  It's for your own good.  If he says he wants to play any games with suspicious names, then start running and don't look back.


----------



## Numner

MrMr said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MrMr
> 
> Someone's excited to drive a pink car.
> 
> I know what you're gonna grow up to be. xD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy because it is pink, not because it's a pink car. And luckily, I have no dirty mind, or stereotypical things so I have no idea what you're talking about.
Click to expand...

A pimp.

Practice that back hand


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Mino said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. And why weren't you holding your mother's hand!? Those Toys 'R Us' are crowded!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolol.
> 
> I'm just short, okay? Lol.
> 
> Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm calling the Mounties.  It's for your own good.  If he says he wants to play any games with suspicious names, then start running and don't look back.
Click to expand...

I wonder if there are more photographs that they took...


----------



## Trundle

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lolol.
> 
> I'm just short, okay? Lol.
> 
> Andy, my twenty-something year-old friend wanted me to do that, so I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm calling the Mounties.  It's for your own good.  If he says he wants to play any games with suspicious names, then start running and don't look back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if there are more photographs that they took...
Click to expand...

Don't be stalking my facebook now.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

MrMr said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling the Mounties.  It's for your own good.  If he says he wants to play any games with suspicious names, then start running and don't look back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if there are more photographs that they took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be stalking my facebook now.
Click to expand...

Now you're actually worrying me.


----------



## Trundle

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if there are more photographs that they took...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be stalking my facebook now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're actually worrying me.
Click to expand...

You shouldn't worry about me.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mrmr, why do you even have that car? o.e

xD


----------



## Cottonball




----------



## Lisathegreat!

YOU'RE SO SEXY, MY LOVE.


----------



## Numner

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> YOU'RE SO SEXY, MY LOVE.


But I haven't posted in forever.


----------



## Cottonball

Numner said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE SO SEXY, MY LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> But I haven't posted in forever.
Click to expand...

Post photo <3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Numner said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE SO SEXY, MY LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> But I haven't posted in forever.
Click to expand...

xD.

Post, then :3


----------



## John102

I wonder if I'll ever post a pic in this thread....Coofeh has been begging me to.


----------



## Rockman!




----------



## Lisathegreat!

John102 said:
			
		

> I wonder if I'll ever post a pic in this thread....Coofeh has been begging me to.


I can't even imagine what you look like.


----------



## Vooloo

My three-year old brother D
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball

AWEH!


----------



## Vooloo

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AWEH!


He's going to be popular with the babes in the future. DD
Unlike me, who isn't attractive at all! *shot*


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Awwww! He's adorable!


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
My friends told me that I belong in the Asian Jersey Shore . -____-


----------



## Cottonball

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My friends told me that I belong in the Asian Jersey Shore . -____-


Aweh so cute, I want your glasses.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Heh, nice Trevor. Nice glasses ;D


----------



## 100

My picture is too great for the eyes of mortals.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Witness.






Bad quality, yuck. Also, I look Mexican, yuck.


----------



## Princess

*fist pumps with Trevor* XDD
I love your glasses.

Nice tan Fabio


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Pally said:
			
		

> *fist pumps with Trevor* XDD
> I love your glasses.
> 
> Nice tan Fabio


Not sure if that's my skin tone or a tan. Do I tan?


----------



## Princess

XD Okayy nice skin colour Fabio. I like it.


----------



## Smartysaar

Just a more recent pic of me. This was last night. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartysaar >.< lol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

You look cute Jen


----------



## Smartysaar

Pally said:
			
		

> You look cute Jen


Thanks =D


----------



## Caius

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm so effing sick arrararar</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Ps: Jen you're damn adorable


----------



## Smartysaar

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Just a more recent pic of me. This was last night.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartysaar >.< lol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Ahh i found this other pic too >.< 


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartysaar again lol</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
 ^^ i was trying on a dress >.< Ahh dresses never been a big fan of them lol.


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
>_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>


I can't see your God damn face.


----------



## Micah

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>


Fggt?


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>


You look bad ass here!   


I like your bangs.


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see your God damn face.
Click to expand...

lol why u mad tho?


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>


HOLY CRAP, THERE'S A HAND COMING OUT OF THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD :O

@Smarty/Zr: You guys look great!  Even if you are sick, ZR :b


----------



## coffeebean!

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, THERE'S A HAND COMING OUT OF THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD :O
> 
> @Smarty/Zr: You guys look great!  Even if you are sick, ZR :b
Click to expand...

Yep, it likes to grab stuff.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, THERE'S A HAND COMING OUT OF THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD :O
> 
> @Smarty/Zr: You guys look great!  Even if you are sick, ZR :b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, it likes to grab stuff.
Click to expand...

Like leetle baby behind you?


----------



## Fabioisonfire

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see your God damn face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol why u mad tho?
Click to expand...

Because I'm curious.


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see your God damn face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol why u mad tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm curious.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

derpderp?


----------



## Cottonball

Not so sure but I think I have posted this one before,


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> lol why u mad tho?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> derpderp?
Click to expand...

You so pretty


----------



## coffeebean!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm curious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> derpderp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You so pretty
Click to expand...

You too :>


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> derpderp?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You so pretty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too :>
Click to expand...

Aw shucks thanks :3


----------



## Princess

OMIGOSH JENN ALLY IS SO CUTE

And damn girl lookin badass B)


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.


----------



## Cottonball

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.


You implying you want to see her ****?


----------



## coffeebean!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.


Oh well, that's not my problem BD


----------



## Rene

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
Click to expand...

yep, those usually are located on the face, am i right?


----------



## Cottonball

Rene said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no *body! *C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, those usually are located on the face, am i right?
Click to expand...

I do recall him saying body.


----------



## coffeebean!

Rene said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, those usually are located on the face, am i right?
Click to expand...

Mine are : D

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Those are on my chest ^


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, those usually are located on the face, am i right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imgasdmg]</div>
> 
> Those are on my chest ^
Click to expand...

Freaky mental image D:


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
Click to expand...

No, I've got 30 girls on my contact list who can provide.


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep, those usually are located on the face, am i right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Those are on my chest ^
Click to expand...

Ohhh you have brown eyes. Just like the asian <3


----------



## coffeebean!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yep, those usually are located on the face, am i right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Those are on my chest ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you have brown eyes. Just like the asian <3
Click to expand...

The Asian? <.<


----------



## Smartysaar

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, THERE'S A HAND COMING OUT OF THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD :O
> 
> @Smarty/Zr: You guys look great!  Even if you are sick, ZR :b
Click to expand...

Thanks 

@Coffe&Peekab00m: You guys Are so pretty!


----------



## Cottonball

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see anything! No facial features, no body! C'mon.
> 
> 
> 
> You implying you want to see her ****?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I've got 30 girls on my contact list who can provide.
Click to expand...

Oh you rascal ;]  


lolol


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are : D
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Those are on my chest ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh you have brown eyes. Just like the asian <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Asian? <.<
Click to expand...

Hot asian kid I like.


----------



## Cottonball

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> >_>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP, THERE'S A HAND COMING OUT OF THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD :O
> 
> @Smarty/Zr: You guys look great!  Even if you are sick, ZR :b
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> @Coffe&Peekab00m: You guys Are so pretty!
Click to expand...

Fanks, you are too!


----------



## coffeebean!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Those are on my chest ^
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh you have brown eyes. Just like the asian <3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Asian? <.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hot asian kid I like.
Click to expand...

Err...the majority of people have brown eyes


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> The Asian? <.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hot asian kid I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Err...the majority of people have brown eyes
Click to expand...

All of them asians... apparently.


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> The Asian? <.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hot asian kid I like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Err...the majority of people have brown eyes
Click to expand...

Well I dont look at everyones eyes. :3


----------



## John102

Blue eyes be da sexy


----------



## Gnome

blue eyes that turn to green depending on light master race here.


----------



## AndyB

Fully green eyes. Damn nice ones too, shame nobody sees them. :C


----------



## coffeebean!

AndyB said:
			
		

> Fully green eyes. Damn nice ones too, shame nobody sees them. :C


Take a picture


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Hazel, suckas.


----------



## AndyB

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully green eyes. Damn nice ones too, shame nobody sees them. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture
Click to expand...

I need a good camera for that really. My webcam isn't going to deal with me shoving my face into it well.
I'll still search around to see what I can find.


----------



## Cottonball

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully green eyes. Damn nice ones too, shame nobody sees them. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a good camera for that really. My webcam isn't going to deal with me shoving my face into it well.
> I'll still search around to see what I can find.
Click to expand...

Get a canon power shot ELPH there good with a pretty good price!  I have one


----------



## AndyB

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully green eyes. Damn nice ones too, shame nobody sees them. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a good camera for that really. My webcam isn't going to deal with me shoving my face into it well.
> I'll still search around to see what I can find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get a canon power shot ELPH there good with a pretty good price!  I have one
Click to expand...

You must not realise that I have *no* money.


----------



## Gnome

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenrape</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>
I decided to take a picture, yay.


----------



## coffeebean!

Gnome said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenrape</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I decided to take a picture, yay.


I miss your bird nest hair

(smirk)

Also, I'm 12 and what is this


----------



## Numner

Gnome said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenrape</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I decided to take a picture, yay.


How does one person change so much ljkas;f


----------



## John102

Gnome said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Screenrape</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I decided to take a picture, yay.


asdf where are you? All I see is a little boy in that picture.


----------



## Liv

AndyB said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully green eyes. Damn nice ones too, shame nobody sees them. :C
> 
> 
> 
> Take a picture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need a good camera for that really. My webcam isn't going to deal with me shoving my face into it well.
> I'll still search around to see what I can find.
Click to expand...

Wait Andy do you have long bangs?


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You suck (un)


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You suck (un)
Click to expand...

I love you too!


----------



## Ricano

Pally said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Stay outta the sun for awhile. o.o


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Stay outta the sun for awhile. o.o
Click to expand...

I burned D:


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like glue.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>>.<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Your face is so pretty here. LOLOL.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>asdf</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>
I love the apple store. 8D


----------



## Princess

Trevor you're so cute

and why thank you. 8D


----------



## John102

The apple store is always so crowded >.< plus the nearest one to me is like a 20 minute drive...


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Age?


----------



## sarahbear

16...


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Not bad.


----------



## sarahbear

Thanks? Haha.


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Standard procedure is I confirm ages with a girl on this forum before voicing my opinion on their looks. As to not make me seem like a creeper.


----------



## sarahbear

Ohhhh. I got'cha. I look rather young for my age.


----------



## Princess

Techni you're super pretty.


----------



## Micah

Pally said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like glue.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


My, Pally...you're amazing with a glue stick.

XD


----------



## Princess

Comatose said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like glue.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> My, Pally...you're amazing with a glue stick.
> 
> XD
Click to expand...

That sounds so dirty..

But thanks ;D


----------



## sarahbear

Pally said:
			
		

> Techni you're super pretty.


Thank you! :]


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Pally all I can see is your hair, but it looks lovely! c:


----------



## Princess

Thank you :3


----------



## Deleted User

PALLY<3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Jadeee<33333
Beautiful as always


----------



## Rockman!

The one time Pally posts her picture and I can't see it because of this computer.

/._.\


----------



## Numner

Rockman! said:
			
		

> The one time Pally posts her picture and I can't see it because of this computer.
> 
> /._.\


She's gorgeous it's a very nice picture.


----------



## Rockman!

Oh wow ... Pally.

._.


----------



## Princess

Lolwhat?


----------



## Rockman!

Pally said:
			
		

> Lolwhat?


You're face is so beautiful.

It can change colors?


----------



## Princess

*censored.3.0* year it can.


----------



## Miranda

Okay here's some actual photos of me.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

And yes, that is MINE.


----------



## Princess

You're coming to see me in that.
Idgaf. (;

XD


----------



## Gnome

Miranda said:
			
		

> Okay here's some actual photos of me.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And yes, that is MINE.


are you going to attach a unicorn horn to ram into people, because I would do that.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jinkies! I look creepy!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## sarahbear

Groovy.


----------



## John102

Miranda said:
			
		

> Okay here's some actual photos of me.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> And yes, that is MINE.


Suzuki Hayabusa is better =}


----------



## Fabioisonfire

God damn face of determination.


----------



## merinda!

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> God damn face of determination.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Looks like you're having a mental breakdown on the beach.

**


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> God damn face of determination.
> ]


I'm sorry but your hair just looks so..
XD


----------



## Fabioisonfire

Pally said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn face of determination.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your hair just looks so..
> XD
Click to expand...

My hair can't ALWAYS be perfect.


----------



## Princess

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God damn face of determination.
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but your hair just looks so..
> XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hair can't ALWAYS be perfect.
Click to expand...

I never said it ever was perfect. =P

It's just lol in that picture.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Well. I'm a nerd, and my hair is crazeh.
</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Gnome said:
			
		

> blue eyes that turn to green depending on light master race here.


Eyes aren't a race.


----------



## Thunder

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdmg]
> Well. I'm a nerd, and my hair is crazeh.
> </div>


What game ya playin'?

Nerd? Join the group


----------



## sarahbear

Kingdom Hearts<3


----------



## Gnome

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue eyes that turn to green depending on light master eyes here.
> 
> 
> 
> Eyes aren't a race.
Click to expand...

too bad.


----------



## Ciaran

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts<3


=o ^^^5's


----------



## brotatochip

@Techni: You are waay too pretty! I'm jealous. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Darling, you are the only exception</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>QUINCE DRESS!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mino

This really needs to be said:

The fewer Photoshop filters you apply, the better.


----------



## Gnome

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Techni: You are waay too pretty! I'm jealous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Darling, you are the only exception</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>QUINCE DRESS!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


nice dress karla. poof.


----------



## The Sign Painter

ACROX said:
			
		

> @Techni: You are waay too pretty! I'm jealous.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Darling, you are the only exception</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>QUINCE DRESS!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That dress is awesome!


----------



## Princess

I love your shirt techni.

Karlaaa  so pretty


----------



## sarahbear

Mino said:
			
		

> This really needs to be said:
> 
> The fewer Photoshop filters you apply, the better.


If that's towards me, I don't even own photoshop. :] Only thing I ever use is autofix or grayscale.

And thank you ACROX, but no need. You're beautiful.


----------



## kierraaa-

@ Karlaaaaaa: Preddddiee
@Techni: Pretty

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> @ Karlaaaaaa: Preddddiee
> @Techni: Pretty
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


This looks nothing like you.
O:

pretty nonetheless


----------



## kierraaa-

-mez said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Karlaaaaaa: Preddddiee
> @Techni: Pretty
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> This looks nothing like you.
> O:
> 
> pretty nonetheless
Click to expand...

xDD

Mez you post NOW.


----------



## merinda!

Luvbun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Karlaaaaaa: Preddddiee
> @Techni: Pretty
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> This looks nothing like you.
> O:
> 
> pretty nonetheless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xDD
> 
> Mez you post NOW.
Click to expand...

nah.


----------



## Rene

Eh, i felt somewhat obligated to post my face  :yes: 
so here it is 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Photo inside</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mino

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really needs to be said:
> 
> The fewer Photoshop filters you apply, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's towards me, I don't even own photoshop. :] Only thing I ever use is autofix or grayscale.
> 
> And thank you ACROX, but no need. You're beautiful.
Click to expand...

I use "Photoshop filters" loosely.  I know for a fact that a lot of people here edit their pictures heavily, which is very annoying; and it's also a real shame, as most people here don't seem like they even need it.


----------



## Princess

Woaaah Kierrraaa. You look so different.
But still extremely pretty!

Cute Rene.


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

' - '


----------



## Princess

Jenn you look gorgeous<3


----------



## Mino

Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.


(dhat)

I straightened it out.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> (dhat)
> 
> I straightened it out.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haters gonna hate
Click to expand...

Furry.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> (dhat)
> 
> I straightened it out.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furry.
Click to expand...

Only on Tuesdays (h)


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> (dhat)
> 
> I straightened it out.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Furry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on Tuesdays (h)
Click to expand...

How many stuffed animals have you raped so far today then?


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haters gonna hate
> 
> 
> 
> Furry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only on Tuesdays (h)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many stuffed animals have you raped so far today then?
Click to expand...

It's not rape if it's consensual. (d)


----------



## sarahbear

Mino said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really needs to be said:
> 
> The fewer Photoshop filters you apply, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's towards me, I don't even own photoshop. :] Only thing I ever use is autofix or grayscale.
> 
> And thank you ACROX, but no need. You're beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use "Photoshop filters" loosely.  I know for a fact that a lot of people here edit their pictures heavily, which is very annoying; and it's also a real shame, as most people here don't seem like they even need it.
Click to expand...

Well I barely edit mine. So.


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Only on Tuesdays (h)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many stuffed animals have you raped so far today then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not rape if it's consensual. (d)
Click to expand...

Animals, especially stuffed ones, can't give consent, for the same reason that children can't.  (un)


----------



## Mino

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This really needs to be said:
> 
> The fewer Photoshop filters you apply, the better.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's towards me, I don't even own photoshop. :] Only thing I ever use is autofix or grayscale.
> 
> And thank you ACROX, but no need. You're beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use "Photoshop filters" loosely.  I know for a fact that a lot of people here edit their pictures heavily, which is very annoying; and it's also a real shame, as most people here don't seem like they even need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I barely edit mine. So.
Click to expand...

If you say so.  I think your photos either look like they were painted or are so-obviously washed out.  Why do people feel the need to do that?


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> How many stuffed animals have you raped so far today then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not rape if it's consensual. (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Animals, especially stuffed ones, can't give consent, for the same reason that children can't.  (un)
Click to expand...

Yes they can. They talk to me all the time (crying)

But to answer you question, none


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's not rape if it's consensual. (d)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Animals, especially stuffed ones, can't give consent, for the same reason that children can't.  (un)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they can. They talk to me all the time (crying)
> 
> But to answer you question, none
Click to expand...

Oh.

That's too bad.  (wary)


----------



## sarahbear

Mino said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I use "Photoshop filters" loosely.  I know for a fact that a lot of people here edit their pictures heavily, which is very annoying; and it's also a real shame, as most people here don't seem like they even need it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I barely edit mine. So.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I think your photos either look like they were painted or are so-obviously washed out.  Why do people feel the need to do that?
Click to expand...

Lol. I don't really care what you think...
But the only thing that makes my pictures look washed out would be flash.


----------



## coffeebean!

Mino said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Animals, especially stuffed ones, can't give consent, for the same reason that children can't.  (un)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they can. They talk to me all the time (crying)
> 
> But to answer you question, none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.
> 
> That's too bad.  (wary)
Click to expand...

(shifty)


----------



## Mino

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they can. They talk to me all the time (crying)
> 
> But to answer you question, none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.
> 
> That's too bad.  (wary)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (shifty)
Click to expand...

(hello)


----------



## Mino

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well I barely edit mine. So.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you say so.  I think your photos either look like they were painted or are so-obviously washed out.  Why do people feel the need to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I don't really care what you think...
> But the only thing that makes my pictures look washed out would be flash.
Click to expand...

I just bothered to look back, and I actually wasn't talking to you.  Oh well.


----------



## sarahbear

Mino said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so.  I think your photos either look like they were painted or are so-obviously washed out.  Why do people feel the need to do that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I don't really care what you think...
> But the only thing that makes my pictures look washed out would be flash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just bothered to look back, and I actually wasn't talking to you.  Oh well.
Click to expand...

Haha. Okay.


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> (dhat)
> 
> I straightened it out.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haters gonna hate
Click to expand...

Cow!!


----------



## Bacon Boy

That's not nice! Jenn's a Zebra!


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ' - '


Oh wow.

Jenn with pouted lips? xD


----------



## Kyel

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

*unce unce unce unce unce unce unce unce*


----------



## coffeebean!

Numner said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ' - '
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> Jenn with pouted lips? xD
Click to expand...

My lips are pouted?
That's my smile @_@


----------



## Numner

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ' - '
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow.
> 
> Jenn with pouted lips? xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My lips are pouted?
> That's my smile @_@
Click to expand...

I knew that!

I was just kidding you.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Hehe, eddie.


----------



## Rockman!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I'm a nerd, and my hair is crazeh.
> </div>


WANTS THAT SHIRT


----------



## The Sign Painter

Rockman! said:
			
		

> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I'm a nerd, and my hair is crazeh.
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> WANTS THAT SHIRT
Click to expand...

Do you want the shirt so she no longer has a shirt? :O


----------



## Rockman!

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the-technicolor-phase said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>the-technicolor-phase</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I'm a nerd, and my hair is crazeh.
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> WANTS THAT SHIRT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you want the shirt so she no longer has a shirt? :O
Click to expand...

I WANT IT BECAUSE IT HAS SORA ON IT.


----------



## sarahbear

Hehehe. Kingdom Hearts ftw.


----------



## Rockman!

the-technicolor-phase said:
			
		

> Hehehe. Kingdom Hearts ftw.


Yes!

*high-fives!*


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Nightray

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You so beautiful, gabbeh. 8D with and without makeup, it doesn't matter. ;>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Nightray said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You so beautiful, gabbeh. 8D with and without makeup, it doesn't matter. ;>
Click to expand...

Thanks babee 
I love youu


----------



## Nightray

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Nightray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You so beautiful, gabbeh. 8D with and without makeup, it doesn't matter. ;>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babee
> I love youu
Click to expand...

You're welcome~
love you too. ;>


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Hehe, eddie.


Edddddieee<3


----------



## Numner

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You don't-

You don't look like twinnies anymore ;-;


----------



## merinda!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


"Do you work at Subway? cause you're giving me a footlong...."

;D


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
This is Sara, my constipated twin.
We're fraternal. :]

And I think I'll style my hair into a fauxhawk from now on.


----------



## Smartysaar

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


=O Your so beautiful! Just gorgeous! 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gotsa new haircut </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bulerias

ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## merinda!

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Nice eyebrows Bul.


----------



## Bulerias

-mez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Nice eyebrows Bul.
Click to expand...







pencil-thin eyebrows are for losers...haha no but seriously...doesn't bother me personally


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Trying to grow out my hair, I brushed it to the side a bit to take this picture. Also, I went to this awesome place at a mall in some other city today called "Puzzle Zoo". It had so much stuff. It was awesome. I saw they had some Mega Man figures there, and I couldn't resist. (I also saw a Sonic the Hedgehog section, but they had no Shadow figures.) So, I picked up Proto-Man and he's standing on my desk pointing his arm-cannon in the air, right now.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Your haircut made you look so grown up, Bul. =D

Watch out Al, he's gonna shoot! DX


----------



## Bulerias

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Your haircut made you look so grown up, Bul. =D


Somebody told me I look like I'm in my early 20s now...then again, the next day somebody told me that I look like Robert Pattinson (still not sure if that was supposed to be a compliment)...hahaha.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your haircut made you look so grown up, Bul. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody told me I look like I'm in my early 20s now...then again, the next day somebody told me that I look like Robert Pattinson (still not sure if that was supposed to be a compliment)...hahaha.
Click to expand...

That's not a compliment, Bul. That's like saying "He's such a Hitler. "


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Numner said:
			
		

> ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Time~ No makeup, No nice clothes, Hair up, and lovin it </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me & My sister on our computers.. woohoo!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You don't-
> 
> You don't look like twinnies anymore ;-;
Click to expand...

Told you.

@Mezzyy- LOL XD made my day.


----------



## Princess

Daayum Bul. ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pally said:
			
		

> Daayum Bul. ;D


/stalker


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daayum Bul. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> /stalker
Click to expand...

(D)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daayum Bul. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> /stalker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (D)
Click to expand...

(E)


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daayum Bul. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> /stalker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (D)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (E)
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>
:3


----------



## Bacon Boy

> PM


----------



## Princess

My army > your toy

8D


----------



## Bacon Boy

My "toy" just fried you.


----------



## Princess

My ducks just ate you.


----------



## Bacon Boy

It was a decoy me!


----------



## Bulerias

Haha, did my pics derail this thread?


----------



## Bacon Boy

*throws a banana at Dan*


----------



## Princess

I thought you were hot, and Al thought I was a stalker, so my ducks ate him.


----------



## Bacon Boy

And then Proto Man fried her.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Bulerias said:
			
		

> ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You need to wear a tuxedo and carry a pistol.


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenniderp, is the world you live in permanently crooked or something?  I've never been to Florida, so I have to assume the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> (dhat)
> 
> I straightened it out.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Haters gonna hate
Click to expand...

HOLY *censored.3.0* .. IS THAT A SMILE?


.. I like it ;]


----------



## Cottonball

:3


----------



## The Sign Painter

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> :3


usad?


----------



## Cottonball

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> ' - '


Aweh you look cute..    :3


----------



## Cottonball

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> 
> 
> usad?
Click to expand...

Yes, because that whore took my asian.


----------



## Wish

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :3
> 
> 
> 
> usad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because that whore took my asian.
Click to expand...

wat


----------



## Bulerias

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You need to wear a tuxedo and carry a pistol.
Click to expand...

who's to say i don't?


----------



## Sonicdude41

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

(smirk)


----------



## Princess

Ohey Sonicdude. You have beautifuuuul handwriting.
Heh heh. 
But really, Awesome face.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Pally said:
			
		

> Ohey Sonicdude. You have beautifuuuul handwriting.
> Heh heh.
> But really, Awesome face.


HAY THAT'S NAWT NICE!   :3

But thank you, Pally.


----------



## Ricano

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> (smirk)


Your smile extends off your face? Awesome.


----------



## Princess

(hehe) You're right..Only Mino has beautiful writing.
 Jokess.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Pally said:
			
		

> (hehe) You're right..Only Mino has beautiful writing.
> Jokess.


Yes, yes he does.  XD


----------



## Princess

I said jokes!XD
Trevor is cute.
So he's a 'beautiful woman.'


----------



## Sonicdude41

Pally said:
			
		

> I said jokes!XD
> Trevor is cute.
> So he's a 'beautiful woman.'


Agreed.


----------



## AndyB

Bulerias said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You need to wear a tuxedo and carry a pistol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's to say i don't?
Click to expand...

Dude! Don't mention the Club. :wink:


----------



## Princess

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok...i've never posted any pics of me outside of facebook or whatever.  momentary lapse in judgment, i guess, but here goes.  i used to sport what is commonly referred to as "the beatles haircut".  here's a before and after...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You need to wear a tuxedo and carry a pistol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who's to say i don't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude! Don't mention the Club. :wink:
Click to expand...

O: Andy & Bul are 002 and 003


----------



## Princess

I made a picture for Muse and AndyB
But photobucket hates me ;_;


----------



## AndyB

Pally said:
			
		

> I made a picture for Muse and AndyB
> But photobucket hates me ;_;


Stop being so mean to it then! I want this picture now.


----------



## Princess

I wasn't being mean to it D:


----------



## AndyB

Then where's the picture then? |:<


----------



## Zachary




----------



## Vooloo

Pooh, I was going to take a picture of me today but I decided not to.


----------



## Princess

I HAD TO DELETE IT CUZ OF PHOTOBUCKET
I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Chubbunz

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>
 I was wearing my Beatles shirt in this one.


----------



## DarthGohan1

about time to post a picture of myself...

this isn't one for the youngsters

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>darthgohan1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bulerias

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> about time to post a picture of myself...
> 
> this isn't one for the youngsters
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>darthgohan1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

My dad snuck one on me in a jacuzzi-type bath after my sister poured soap into it. But I'd only post it via request, it's slightly embarrassing. No nudity, however.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My dad snuck one on me in a jacuzzi-type bath after my sister poured soap into it. But I'd only post it via request, it's slightly embarrassing. No nudity, however.


POST IT =D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad snuck one on me in a jacuzzi-type bath after my sister poured soap into it. But I'd only post it via request, it's slightly embarrassing. No nudity, however.
> 
> 
> 
> POST IT =D
Click to expand...

:/ Maybe, if someone else requests it too.


----------



## Gnome

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad snuck one on me in a jacuzzi-type bath after my sister poured soap into it. But I'd only post it via request, it's slightly embarrassing. No nudity, however.
> 
> 
> 
> POST IT =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/ Maybe, if someone else requests it too.
Click to expand...

post it.


----------



## fitzy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad snuck one on me in a jacuzzi-type bath after my sister poured soap into it. But I'd only post it via request, it's slightly embarrassing. No nudity, however.
> 
> 
> 
> POST IT =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :/ Maybe, if someone else requests it too.
Click to expand...

Post it
Goddamit Sean D :<


----------



## Bacon Boy

I was smiling underneath, but it looks like I have an odd overbite in this one. (There are three more, one of them makes me look like an odd jedi with a gotee)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I was smiling underneath, but it looks like I have an odd overbite in this one. (There are three more, one of them makes me look like an odd jedi with a gotee)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdimg]</div>


You look like a giant cottonball =p


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was smiling underneath, but it looks like I have an odd overbite in this one. (There are three more, one of them makes me look like an odd jedi with a gotee)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdimg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a giant cottonball =p
Click to expand...

Yea, with a head, though!


----------



## kalinn

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>darthgohan1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<3
Best. Movie. Ever. 


I'm invited to the party in your pants, right? 8D


----------



## KCourtnee

heres my most recent pic


----------



## Bacon Boy

You're cute.


----------



## Sporge27

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> about time to post a picture of myself...
> 
> this isn't one for the youngsters
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>darthgohan1</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


LIAR!!!

That is not you


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was smiling underneath, but it looks like I have an odd overbite in this one. (There are three more, one of them makes me look like an odd jedi with a gotee)
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasdimg]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like a giant cottonball =p
Click to expand...

XD ^


----------



## Niya

I didn't know terrorists kept a stash of KFC in their attics. Better yet, I didn't know terrorists practiced terrorizing in their attics.


----------



## Mino

I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.


Trevorlia with a tan..
(D) I don't know how I feel about this.
Nope not at all.


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Trevorlia with a tan..
> (D) I don't know how I feel about this.
> Nope not at all.
Click to expand...

I'll be Aryan, just like you.  Or something.

dem race relations


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Trevorlia with a tan..
> (D) I don't know how I feel about this.
> Nope not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be Aryan, just like you.  Or something.
> 
> dem race relations
Click to expand...

Oh you. 
We'll be twins in our epic band then.


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> Trevorlia with a tan..
> (D) I don't know how I feel about this.
> Nope not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll be Aryan, just like you.  Or something.
> 
> dem race relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you.
> We'll be twins in our epic band then.
Click to expand...

Only, like, 12 years apart.  And fraternal.

I just realized how sexist is to call heterozygous twins "fraternal".  Anyone know the correct term adjective form for... siblinghood?


----------



## Sporge27

Mino said:
			
		

> I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.


You now have to post a pic even if you are bright red instead of tan 

like this


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be Aryan, just like you.  Or something.
> 
> dem race relations
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you.
> We'll be twins in our epic band then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only, like, 12 years apart.  And fraternal.
> 
> I just realized how sexist is to call heterozygous twins "fraternal".  Anyone know the correct term adjective form for... siblinghood?
Click to expand...

12? (un) 
More like 3 years buddy.


----------



## Niya

wow.


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you.
> We'll be twins in our epic band then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only, like, 12 years apart.  And fraternal.
> 
> I just realized how sexist is to call heterozygous twins "fraternal".  Anyone know the correct term adjective form for... siblinghood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12? (un)
> More like 3 years buddy.
Click to expand...

4.  Or so.


----------



## Mino

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I promise to proast another picture of me once I return from my... trip-thing next week.  With a tan, hopefully.
> 
> 
> 
> You now have to post a pic even if you are bright red instead of tan
> 
> like this
Click to expand...


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Only, like, 12 years apart.  And fraternal.
> 
> I just realized how sexist is to call heterozygous twins "fraternal".  Anyone know the correct term adjective form for... siblinghood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 12? (un)
> More like 3 years buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.  Or so.
Click to expand...

Nope 3. :3


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 12? (un)
> More like 3 years buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4.  Or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope 3. :3
Click to expand...

And you're 16... since when?  Lies.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 4.  Or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope 3. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're 16... since when?  Lies.
Click to expand...

Well..it still counts as 3 years.
So ha. Ha. Hahaha.


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Nope 3. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you're 16... since when?  Lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..it still counts as 3 years.
> So ha. Ha. Hahaha.
Click to expand...

Your birthday is Christmas.  You're barely 15 and a half.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> And you're 16... since when?  Lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well..it still counts as 3 years.
> So ha. Ha. Hahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your birthday is Christmas.  You're barely 15 and a half.
Click to expand...

Yeah but I was still born 3 years after your birth year so..:}


----------



## Mino

Pally said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well..it still counts as 3 years.
> So ha. Ha. Hahaha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your birthday is Christmas.  You're barely 15 and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I was still born 3 years after your birth year so..:}
Click to expand...

'94?  I remember that Christmas, I got a Duplo train set.  I think.


----------



## Princess

Mino said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your birthday is Christmas.  You're barely 15 and a half.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but I was still born 3 years after your birth year so..:}
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '94?  I remember that Christmas, I got a Duplo train set.  I think.
Click to expand...

Weren't you a lucky little boy.


----------



## Miranda

TBT is such a cute place. <3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Never taken a picture with my glasses... 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

My eyes are red due to three nights of no sleep. The bland look on my face was random.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Never taken a picture with my glasses...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> My eyes are red due to three nights of no sleep. The bland look on my face was random.


YOu look smarter with them on


----------



## Yokie

Random shizz. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Liv

Hey, I'm finally thirteen! Here's my picture guys? Is this what you thought I looked like? (It's kinda big)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]  Uploaded with [/IMG]</div>


----------



## Thunder

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm finally thirteen! Here's my picture guys? Is this what you thought I looked like?
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]</div>


Nice shades, but..

Mine's are better B)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Better picture: The other one makes me look cross-eyed. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Better picture: The other one makes me look cross-eyed.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


What're you starin' at?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture: The other one makes me look cross-eyed.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What're you starin' at?
Click to expand...

A project I'm working on.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture: The other one makes me look cross-eyed.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What're you starin' at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A project I'm working on.
Click to expand...

(porn)


----------



## Thunder

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture: The other one makes me look cross-eyed.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> What're you starin' at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A project I'm working on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (porn)
Click to expand...

He does look pretty focused


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> A project I'm working on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (porn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does look pretty focused
Click to expand...

My hands are in the wrong position for that, though.


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> (porn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He does look pretty focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hands are in the wrong position for that, though.
Click to expand...

Oy, that leaves me some weird thoughts <_>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> He does look pretty focused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My hands are in the wrong position for that, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy, that leaves me some weird thoughts <_>
Click to expand...

 :O dirty child


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> My hands are in the wrong position for that, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oy, that leaves me some weird thoughts <_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O dirty child
Click to expand...

get it out of my head! D=


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oy, that leaves me some weird thoughts <_>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O dirty child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it out of my head! D=
Click to expand...

*pours bleach into Brandon's brain*


----------



## Thunder

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> :O dirty child
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get it out of my head! D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pours bleach into Brandon's brain*
Click to expand...

YEEOOWW IT BURNS! (And stains.)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> get it out of my head! D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *pours bleach into Brandon's brain*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YEEOOWW IT BURNS! (And stains.)
Click to expand...

*pours oxyclean onto Brandon's brain* IT GETS TOUGH STAINS, OUT!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Olivia, you actually DID look like I imagined.  Even with the shades.

Al, glasses suit you. =D


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Olivia, you actually DID look like I imagined.  Even with the shades.
> 
> Al, glasses suit you. =D


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Purpleeee!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Purpleeee!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>


You so pretty
You so fine
I just wanna make you mine ;D


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Purpleeee!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You so pretty
> You so fine
> I just wanna make you mine ;D
Click to expand...

obbby! ;D


Thanks! 
I love me some Pally!


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Purpleeee!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You so pretty
> You so fine
> I just wanna make you mine ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obbby! ;D
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> I love me some Pally!
Click to expand...

Back off, kalinn's mine.


----------



## Elliot

Nu back off, Kalinn's my mommy :3.


----------



## kalinn

xD 

Elly, you have a milf ;D 
hahah! jk I'm not concieted.


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> xD
> 
> Elly, you have a milf ;D
> hahah! jk I'm not concieted. But my heart does belong to Al.


I'm flattered.


----------



## Elliot

So does that mean, Al will be my daddy? : D


----------



## -Aaron

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> So does that mean, Al will be my daddy? : D


No.
Elly...I am your father *Darth Vader breathing*


----------



## Smugleaf

i'll post one in a bit


----------



## Elliot

-Aaron said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does that mean, Al will be my daddy? : D
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> Elly...I am your father *Darth Vader breathing*
Click to expand...

*Takes off the mask,* Aaron?!? :O
*Throws aaron off the building*. "I prefer Al" :3


----------



## Bulerias

New promo pics for CDs/ads/etc...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  </div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Micah

Looking good Bul. You kinda remind me of Jake Gylenhall, at least in the first pic.


----------



## kalinn

Nice pics, Bul! 

The 2nd is my favorite.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I still say your brother is like your clone or something, Bul.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Ronaldo's Little Life Lesson #63: Always take time to stop and smell the wooden roses, and then take an necessary picture of yourself.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>And then smile and take another, because you are a camwhore. c:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Psychonaut

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Ronaldo's Little Life Lesson #63: Always take time to stop and smell the wooden roses, and then take an necessary picture of yourself.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And then smile and take another, because you are a camwhore. c:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


HOLY *censored.2.0*, GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR!

also, wooden roses?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo's Little Life Lesson #63: Always take time to stop and smell the wooden roses, and then take an necessary picture of yourself.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And then smile and take another, because you are a camwhore. c:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*, GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR!
> 
> also, wooden roses?
Click to expand...

I got it for Christmas, but I never played it because I don't like guitar hero very much. :c

Yeah, I got them at a fair. They were sold in dozens, I asked the guy how much one was, and then he gave me those for free! =D


----------



## Psychonaut

looks like the whole drum/mic/guitar kit, why not use it for some karaoke/banging plastic/rubber drums?

o lawd, free wood


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> looks like the whole drum/mic/guitar kit, why not use it for some karaoke/banging plastic/rubber drums?
> 
> o lawd, free wood


It was just the guitar. u___u And I can't return it because my friend borrowed it once, so I guess it just makes a good decoration now. XD;

OH YOU.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo's Little Life Lesson #63: Always take time to stop and smell the wooden roses, and then take an necessary picture of yourself.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pineapple</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And then smile and take another, because you are a camwhore. c:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Wooden Roses</div>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*, GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR!
> 
> also, wooden roses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it for Christmas, but I never played it because I don't like guitar hero very much. :c
> 
> Yeah, I got them at a fair. They were sold in dozens, I asked the guy how much one was, and then he gave me those for free! =D
Click to expand...

I'll take it. Haha.

They look slightly like paper.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo's Little Life Lesson #63: Always take time to stop and smell the wooden roses, and then take an necessary picture of yourself.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pineapple</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And then smile and take another, because you are a camwhore. c:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Wooden Roses</div>
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY *censored.2.0*, GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR!
> 
> also, wooden roses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got it for Christmas, but I never played it because I don't like guitar hero very much. :c
> 
> Yeah, I got them at a fair. They were sold in dozens, I asked the guy how much one was, and then he gave me those for free! =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take it. Haha.
> 
> They look slightly like paper.
Click to expand...

Please do, it's just collecting dust. ;_;

It's like super thin wood. =o _Paper_ thin, you could say.


----------



## Psychonaut

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the whole drum/mic/guitar kit, why not use it for some karaoke/banging plastic/rubber drums?
> 
> o lawd, free wood
> 
> 
> 
> It was just the guitar. u___u And I can't return it because my friend borrowed it once, so I guess it just makes a good decoration now. XD;
> 
> OH YOU.
Click to expand...

you should use it as a prop when taking pics.  ex: hardcore shredding on your guitar hero controller.

ex:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

also, lol mushroom hair.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like the whole drum/mic/guitar kit, why not use it for some karaoke/banging plastic/rubber drums?
> 
> o lawd, free wood
> 
> 
> 
> It was just the guitar. u___u And I can't return it because my friend borrowed it once, so I guess it just makes a good decoration now. XD;
> 
> OH YOU.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should use it as a prop when taking pics.  ex: hardcore shredding on your guitar hero controller.
> 
> ex:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> also, lol mushroom hair.
Click to expand...

That would be pretty HARDCOOOOOOOORREEE >XO

Those pictures are lame because that's a _real_ guitar. u__u
If it had been a brightly colored plastic guitar, they'd have been BAMFy


----------



## Psychonaut

not my guitar, btw.

plastic guitar would've broken the camera, due to BAMFery.


----------



## Bulerias

Thanks guys!  BaconBoy, he really isn't.  I'm gonna take some promo pics of him soon, will post so you can compare...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepRonaldo's Little Life Lesson #63: Always take time to stop and smell the wooden roses, and then take an necessary picture of yourself.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Pineapple</div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>And then smile and take another, because you are a camwhore. c:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Wooden Roses</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for Christmas, but I never played it because I don't like guitar hero very much. :c
> 
> Yeah, I got them at a fair. They were sold in dozens, I asked the guy how much one was, and then he gave me those for free! =D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take it. Haha.
> 
> They look slightly like paper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please do, it's just collecting dust. ;_;
> 
> It's like super thin wood. =o _Paper_ thin, you could say.
Click to expand...

Seriously?

@Psychonaut: Nice guitar, regardless.

@Bul: K-O


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Ohey you guys.
@Psycho: Lookin' hardcore.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Nice hat, I want your Twix! D:

@bb: SUPER CEREAL, here.


----------



## Psychonaut

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Ohey you guys.
> @Psycho: Lookin' hardcore.


THAT... HAT...

also, lol @ totoro. :3


----------



## KCourtnee

heres more pics of me

my eyes in this one arent photoshopped. some people think they are


----------



## Princess

WHAT IS THIS KALINN?! ;___;


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THIS KALINN?! ;___;


What is what, Pally!? D:


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS KALINN?! ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> What is what, Pally!? D:
Click to expand...

Your heart belongs to Al?!!!?

;__;

I thought..we..
T__T


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS KALINN?! ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> What is what, Pally!? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your heart belongs to Al?!!!?
> 
> ;__;
> 
> I thought..we..
> T__T
Click to expand...

Well.. It's a long story. 

Elly turns out to be my long last son. But he doesn't have a father. So I asked Trevor to be his father. And Trevor is a crapy father. He just sits on the couch and watches tv. And Aaron turns out to be his father. But Al is rather jealous so he claims that he is the father. It's just one big mess. All the more reason to not be silly, and wrap your willy.

xD


----------



## m12

My webcam quality is very sub-par. I apologize for that.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Picture Here</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT IS THIS KALINN?! ;___;
> 
> 
> 
> What is what, Pally!? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your heart belongs to Al?!!!?
> 
> ;__;
> 
> I thought..we..
> T__T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. It's a long story.
> 
> Elly turns out to be my long last son. But he doesn't have a father. So I asked Trevor to be his father. And Trevor is a crapy father. He just sits on the couch and watches tv. And Aaron turns out to be his father. But Al is rather jealous so he claims that he is the father. It's just one big mess. All the more reason to not be silly, and wrap your willy.
> 
> xD
Click to expand...

IDGAF 
I'M LEAVING YOU


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your heart belongs to Al?!!!?
> 
> ;__;
> 
> I thought..we..
> T__T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well.. It's a long story.
> 
> Elly turns out to be my long last son. But he doesn't have a father. So I asked Trevor to be his father. And Trevor is a crapy father. He just sits on the couch and watches tv. And Aaron turns out to be his father. But Al is rather jealous so he claims that he is the father. It's just one big mess. All the more reason to not be silly, and wrap your willy.
> 
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDGAF
> I'M LEAVING YOU
Click to expand...

BUT PALLY! 
My heart will stop if I'm not with youuu.
D: 

You're the chocolate to my chip.


----------



## Thunder

Noice pichas guys.

Pally, Kalinn, Back on-topic! >=O


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. It's a long story.
> 
> Elly turns out to be my long last son. But he doesn't have a father. So I asked Trevor to be his father. And Trevor is a crapy father. He just sits on the couch and watches tv. And Aaron turns out to be his father. But Al is rather jealous so he claims that he is the father. It's just one big mess. All the more reason to not be silly, and wrap your willy.
> 
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDGAF
> I'M LEAVING YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT PALLY!
> My heart will stop if I'm not with youuu.
> D:
> 
> You're the chocolate to my chip.
Click to expand...

And you were the cheese in my mac and cheese.

I know that we are young and I know you may love me..But I just can't be with you like this anymore, Alejandro Kalinn.


----------



## -Aaron

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. It's a long story.
> 
> Elly turns out to be my long last son. But he doesn't have a father. So I asked Trevor to be his father. And Trevor is a crapy father. He just sits on the couch and watches tv. And Aaron turns out to be his father. But Al is rather jealous so he claims that he is the father. It's just one big mess. All the more reason to not be silly, and wrap your willy.
> 
> xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IDGAF
> I'M LEAVING YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT PALLY!
> My heart will stop if I'm not with youuu.
> D:
> 
> You're the chocolate to my chip.
Click to expand...

and I'm the herpes.


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> IDGAF
> I'M LEAVING YOU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BUT PALLY!
> My heart will stop if I'm not with youuu.
> D:
> 
> You're the chocolate to my chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were the cheese in my mac and cheese.
> 
> I know that we are young and I know you may love me..But I just can't be with you like this anymore, Alejandro Kalinn.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>But Pally...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> BUT PALLY!
> My heart will stop if I'm not with youuu.
> D:
> 
> You're the chocolate to my chip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you were the cheese in my mac and cheese.
> 
> I know that we are young and I know you may love me..But I just can't be with you like this anymore, Alejandro Kalinn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>But Pally...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

:3<3


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I love your hair Kalinn. ^^


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>INSTANT WIN</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I love your hair Kalinn. ^^


Thanks


----------



## Ricano

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm the little one on the right 8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kalinn

Ricano said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm the little one on the right 8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Aw, the little baby girl? 
So cute! 

Offtopic: you still never showed me you're nephew/cousin or whoever on webcam yet!


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm the little one on the right 8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, the little baby girl?
> So cute!
> 
> Offtopic: you still never showed me you're nephew/cousin or whoever on webcam yet!
Click to expand...

She grabbed my arm last second and that's why I smiled. I probably would've had the (un) face again :L

And that's the little cousin I wanted to show you.


----------



## kalinn

Ricano said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I'm the little one on the right 8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, the little baby girl?
> So cute!
> 
> Offtopic: you still never showed me you're nephew/cousin or whoever on webcam yet!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She grabbed my arm last second and that's why I smiled. I probably would've had the (un) face again :L
> 
> And that's the little cousin I wanted to show you.
Click to expand...

Oohh.. 
Well she's cute. You should still show her to me. lol 

Oh, and you're not too shabby lookin either xD


----------



## merinda!

When did you get glasses Chris?

nice brooooooows btw.


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

A little blurry but yeah.


----------



## Princess

Awesome shirt Gabby

Awh Chrissy you're such a cute little girl.


----------



## Ricano

-mez said:
			
		

> When did you get glasses Chris?
> 
> nice brooooooows btw.


I have both contacts and glasses. :T
@Pally: ikr


----------



## Ron Swanson

Chris, how long have you had glasses. ;A;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolpally.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Chris, how long have you had glasses. ;A;
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolpally.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


1 note... ???


----------



## Princess

Omg Trevor when I saw the lolpally I thought you posted my picture again. XD

Lmfao you know it Trevor.(hello)
..So we can play pokemon.


----------



## Zurmi

Oops.


----------



## Erica

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TOLD YOU I WAS MALE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




rawr</div>


----------



## Princess

xD Wifey you're gorgeous<3


----------



## kalinn

The music one here is so awesome  

UNCE UNCE UNCE UNCE UNCE


----------



## technoxmaniac

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
It looks like it hurts when I smile. haha


----------



## Zurmi

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







</div>

1st - Shooting a Remington 700 .308 with silencer.
2nd - Shooting an M4 with .22 conversion kit and silencer.


----------



## Ricano

Zurmi said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 1st - Shooting a Remington 700 .308 with silencer.
> 2nd - Shooting an M4 with .22 conversion kit and silencer.
> 3rd - High and tight haircut.


Planning to kill someone? :L


----------



## Zurmi

I'm enlisting in the Marines in the very near future. 

Practice helps.


----------



## Ricano

Zurmi said:
			
		

> I'm enlisting in the Marines in the very near future.
> 
> Practice helps.


Oh I see now. Hope all goes well in your future...


----------



## Zurmi

Thank you. Read more on my welcome/introduction thread if you are interested in knowing more.

Or simply PM me. I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Psychonaut

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me In Female Form.  Srs Bzns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me In Female Form.  Srs Bzns.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Hey Alyse Harris.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Erica said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TOLD YOU I WAS MALE</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rawr</div>


I KNEW IT.


----------



## Leslie141

(its a bit big!) lol messy hair me! ^.^ <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">


----------



## Leslie141

LoL


----------



## AndyB

I guess I'll be the one to say it, you can't post your pic if you're under 13. They are the rules.
(unless my maths is off)


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> I guess I'll be the one to say it, you can't post your pic if you're under 13. They are the rules.
> (unless my maths is off)


your maths is not off, it says so on the first page of the thread.


----------



## Leslie141

AndyB said:
			
		

> I guess I'll be the one to say it, you can't post your pic if you're under 13. They are the rules.
> (unless my maths is off)


i am 13


----------



## AndyB

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be the one to say it, you can't post your pic if you're under 13. They are the rules.
> (unless my maths is off)
> 
> 
> 
> i am 13
Click to expand...

The date of birth on your profile begs to differ.


----------



## Leslie141

AndyB said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be the one to say it, you can't post your pic if you're under 13. They are the rules.
> (unless my maths is off)
> 
> 
> 
> i am 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The date of birth on your profile begs to differ.
Click to expand...

um what?


----------



## Ron Swanson

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll be the one to say it, you can't post your pic if you're under 13. They are the rules.
> (unless my maths is off)
> 
> 
> 
> i am 13
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The date of birth on your profile begs to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um what?
Click to expand...

LOLOL. ^

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I really do.


----------



## Leslie141

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The date of birth on your profile begs to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL. ^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I really do.
Click to expand...

hahaha nice pic


----------



## The Sign Painter

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The date of birth on your profile begs to differ.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> um what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL. ^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I really do.
Click to expand...

Those have like, the 3rd most calories from McDonald's. xD


----------



## Ron Swanson

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> um what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL. ^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I really do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those have like, the 3rd most calories from McDonald's. xD
Click to expand...

I need to gain weight, so it's all good.


----------



## kalinn

I had McDonalds today =D 

And it's not fair that even while you're stuffing your face with a bunch of calories your pictures are still cute.


----------



## AndyB

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> um what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL. ^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I really do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those have like, the 3rd most calories from McDonald's. xD
Click to expand...

So?! They are still awesome!


----------



## The Sign Painter

AndyB said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. ^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I really do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those have like, the 3rd most calories from McDonald's. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So?! They are still awesome!
Click to expand...

I know. ;~;


----------



## Leslie141

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leslie141 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL. ^
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I like food. </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I really do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those have like, the 3rd most calories from McDonald's. xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to gain weight, so it's all good.
Click to expand...

hahahahahaha


----------



## Princess

TREVOR XD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Holy crap, Leslie. I have seen you before. I'm serious.

I hate McDonald's. Rubbery frenchfries are rubbery.


----------



## Leslie141

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Holy crap, Leslie. I have seen you before. I'm serious.
> 
> I hate McDonald's. Rubbery frenchfries are rubbery.


Realllllllly???! When?


----------



## Ron Swanson

kalinn said:
			
		

> I had McDonalds today =D
> 
> And it's not fair that even while you're stuffing your face with a bunch of calories your pictures are still cute.


I just want to gain like 5 pounds or something.
I'm underweight. T~T


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I hate McDonald's. Rubbery frenchfries are rubbery.


McDonald's frenchfries > Burger King's frenchfries. 

@Trevor: I dare you to take a picture eating ribs or something messy and see if it's still cute XD


----------



## Ron Swanson

kalinn said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate McDonald's. Rubbery frenchfries are rubbery.
> 
> 
> 
> McDonald's frenchfries > Burger King's frenchfries.
> 
> @Trevor: I dare you to take a picture eating ribs or something messy and see if it's still cute XD
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>UMMM.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
It's old but whatever.


----------



## Bacon Boy

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had McDonalds today =D
> 
> And it's not fair that even while you're stuffing your face with a bunch of calories your pictures are still cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to gain like 5 pounds or something.
> I'm underweight. T~T
Click to expand...

Wanna trade? I'm a tad overweight. (Literally, by about 5 pounds. )


----------



## Princess

Trevor stop having your food orgasms.:}


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my little brother</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I stole my brother's sunglasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bam</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I don't know what the heck the second picture is supposed to be. >_< I had way too much sugar today.


----------



## kalinn

Nice shades, maan. 
You should steal them more often, they look nice on you..


----------



## merinda!

Comatose said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my little brother</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I stole my brother's sunglasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bam</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I don't know what the heck the second picture is supposed to be. >_< I had way too much sugar today.


Michah's pretty fly for a white guy.
8D


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> PikaBolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had McDonalds today =D
> 
> And it's not fair that even while you're stuffing your face with a bunch of calories your pictures are still cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to gain like 5 pounds or something.
> I'm underweight. T~T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna trade? I'm a tad overweight. (Literally, by about 5 pounds. )
Click to expand...

I smell a sitcom. :3

edit:
also, woohoo, purple


----------



## Princess

I'm stealing your brother kay Micah?
k.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice haircut, Micah.  

Leslie, I remember seeing you March 21, at 4:16 PM.


----------



## Cottonball

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It looks like it hurts when I smile. haha


:3 your so cute.


FUUUUUU   your hair is purdy.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I choose you!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Elliot

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I choose you!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


TREVORMON!


----------



## Princess

o m g
That's that picture from last night..xD


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> o m g
> That's that picture from last night..xD


"I LOST A FOLLOWER, SO NOW I'M STALKING YOUR ASS." 

T___T


----------



## Princess

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o m g
> That's that picture from last night..xD
> 
> 
> 
> "I LOST A FOLLOWER, SO NOW I'M STALKING YOUR ASS."
> 
> T___T
Click to expand...

XDDD


----------



## Zurmi

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















</div>

Just me shooting.

If you have any questions about the type, or what kind of caliber it is, or anything else, shoot me a PM.

Wow, my hair was long in that picture...


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lolol</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol</div>


Kalinn, that commercial. <3
And you're pretty. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Get me a life, and LOL eddie.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kalinn

PikaBolt said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn, that commercial. <3
> And you're pretty.
Click to expand...

I know right?  I love that commerical. 


And thank you!


----------



## technoxmaniac

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It looks like it hurts when I smile. haha
> 
> 
> 
> :3 your so cute.
> 
> 
> FUUUUUU   your hair is purdy.
Click to expand...

:3
Tyvm.


----------



## Cottonball

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It looks like it hurts when I smile. haha
> 
> 
> 
> :3 your so cute.
> 
> 
> FUUUUUU   your hair is purdy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :3
> Tyvm.
Click to expand...

Thought you would say something like 'No im thug nasty'.


You look asian. Tee hee. :]


----------



## Princess

God Kalinn..XDD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Your turn, Pally.


----------



## kalinn

BAH PALLY I TOLD YOU.


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol</div>


You should eat those with soda.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ricano said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You should eat those with soda.
Click to expand...

Make a video of it!


----------



## Smugleaf

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

FFHU9HK SHUTUP KALINN XD


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> FFHU9HK SHUTUP KALINN XD


olol. 


@Chris: Why what happens? D: 
@Baconboy: I'm not gonna video tape myself eating xD do we want another "OMGPOCKYNOMONMNOMNOM" video?


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFHU9HK SHUTUP KALINN XD
> 
> 
> 
> olol.
> 
> 
> @Chris: Why what happens? D:
> @Baconboy: I'm not gonna video tape myself eating xD do we want another "OMGPOCKYNOMONMNOMNOM" video?
Click to expand...

POCKEH

And your head explodes, Kalinn. It EXPLODES. We need to see.


----------



## kalinn

Ricano said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFHU9HK SHUTUP KALINN XD
> 
> 
> 
> olol.
> 
> 
> @Chris: Why what happens? D:
> @Baconboy: I'm not gonna video tape myself eating xD do we want another "OMGPOCKYNOMONMNOMNOM" video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> POCKEH
> 
> And your head explodes, Kalinn. It EXPLODES. We need to see.
Click to expand...

Well that sounds like fun. I'll try it maybe..
Or I could keep it until we have another webcam session on SOF. lol


----------



## Princess

Don't do it Kalinn! You've died too many times on our webcam sessions. Ribbit. xD


----------



## David

Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol</div>
> 
> 
> 
> You should eat those with soda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make a video of it!
Click to expand...

reminds me of the simpsons episode, homer badman.  when they escape the candy convention with the trench coat full of candy, pop rocks + cola = grenade, lololol


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> Don't do it Kalinn! You've died too many times on our webcam sessions. Ribbit. xD


lolol! 
I totally forgot about that until the ribbit part. 


@David: Niceee.


----------



## Caius

WHY DO I SEE TINYCHAT D:


----------



## Lewis

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>An F!? What are you going to do!?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolol</div>


pop rocks!!


----------



## Bacon Boy

David said:
			
		

> [imgsdsf]
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.


Been a while since you've taken a new picture.


----------



## David

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [imgsdsf]
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while since you've taken a new picture.
Click to expand...

Don't really see any need to go posting pics up on facebook and stuff. I was just messing with the iSight camera on this occasion.


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Oh, my 3-year old brother. I love him so much. D


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Got a puppy?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

No it's my friends doggie.


----------



## Callie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me as Wario at a Halloween party last year</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko

CherryTree said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me as Wario at a Halloween party last year</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Pretty good costume


----------



## Princess

Awesome costume.

Kelsi your friend's puppy is so cute.


----------



## Mino

David said:
			
		

> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.


Dude, it's like raining in your house or something.  That or you used the "Color Pencil" filter on Photo Booth.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*trevor said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's like raining in your house or something.  That or you used the "Color Pencil" filter on Photo Booth.
Click to expand...

Nah, man, it's raining.


----------



## Liv

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, it's like raining in your house or something.  That or you used the "Color Pencil" filter on Photo Booth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah, man, it's raining.
Click to expand...

Tots. Guys tots. He has no roof... the elves took it during the night.


----------



## Callie

Animefan said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me as Wario at a Halloween party last year</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good costume
Click to expand...

Thanks! I also had a mustache and eye brows put I didn't have them on yet in the picture.


----------



## Bacon Boy

CherryTree said:
			
		

> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me as Wario at a Halloween party last year</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good costume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I also had a mustache and eye brows put I didn't have them on yet in the picture.
Click to expand...

How old? 12?


----------



## Callie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animefan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherryTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me as Wario at a Halloween party last year</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good costume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I also had a mustache and eye brows put I didn't have them on yet in the picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old? 12?
Click to expand...

I think I had been 13 for almost 2 months at that point.


----------



## Cottonball

Pally said:
			
		

> Awesome costume.
> 
> Kelsi your friend's puppy is so cute.


Thanks, the dog's name is Lola.


----------



## Sonicdude41

David said:
			
		

> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.


Uh, wow.  Did not see this one coming.  You're like, totally hot in this pic. :3


----------



## David

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, wow.  Did not see this one coming.  You're like, totally hot in this pic. :3
Click to expand...

..You're a guy.. right? :|


----------



## technoxmaniac

David said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, wow.  Did not see this one coming.  You're like, totally hot in this pic. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..You're a guy.. right? :|
Click to expand...

I think he said he's bisexual.


----------



## David

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, wow.  Did not see this one coming.  You're like, totally hot in this pic. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..You're a guy.. right? :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he said he's bisexual.
Click to expand...

Well... I hope he's joking. :S


----------



## technoxmaniac

David said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ..You're a guy.. right? :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he said he's bisexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I hope he's joking. :S
Click to expand...

Nope. He said it. D:
Cuz ya, he like made this thread and big deal
about it, like forever ago. haha


----------



## Colour Bandit

Picture in spoiler to preserve your eyes.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<big>*Me on my 14th Birthday.*</big>





</div>
_I can explain the Giraffe, it was a present from my grandparents..._


----------



## Numner

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Picture in spoiler to preserve your eyes.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <big>*Me on my 14th Birthday.*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> _I can explain the Giraffe, it was a present from my grandparents..._


I'm sure something bad wasn't going on.

Like stuffed doll sacrifice.

You evil woman!


----------



## Liv

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Picture in spoiler to preserve your eyes.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <big>*Me on my 14th Birthday.*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> _I can explain the Giraffe, it was a present from my grandparents..._


 BLONDE HAIR WUT? Your bracelet is pretty


----------



## Liv

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, wow.  Did not see this one coming.  You're like, totally hot in this pic. :3
Click to expand...

 David take the compliment and leave it alone.


----------



## AndyB

David said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me and my new Canon, taken on my macbook with the photobooth pencil filter thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, wow.  Did not see this one coming.  You're like, totally hot in this pic. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ..You're a guy.. right? :|
Click to expand...

Yes David, he is a guy. And he's gay.
So, here's a tip... get over it. It's not like YOU have to do anything now.


----------



## Liv

David said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> ..You're a guy.. right? :|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think he said he's bisexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I hope he's joking. :S
Click to expand...

Why does he have to be joking? Freedom of Speech. He's speaking his mind, just like you spoke your mind in the mac topic. There is nothing wrong with being a lesbian, gay or bisexual. It is normal. So, he has a crush on you, get over it. You probably have had crushes too. It's not a big deal. Walk up the hill, go over the hill and get over with it.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Olivia! said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture in spoiler to preserve your eyes.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <big>*Me on my 14th Birthday.*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> _I can explain the Giraffe, it was a present from my grandparents..._
> 
> 
> 
> BLONDE HAIR WUT? Your bracelet is pretty
Click to expand...

I was going to get red streaks in my hair but decided not to and the braclets were a birthday present from my friend, Shannon, she makes stuff with sweet wrappers and ring-pulls on coke cans.

EDIT: Looking at the picture the cake looks like it has 15 candles, are my parents lying to me about my age?! Am I really 15?! AM I?!


----------



## Liv

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture in spoiler to preserve your eyes.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAVE YOURSELVES!!!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> <big>*Me on my 14th Birthday.*</big>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> _I can explain the Giraffe, it was a present from my grandparents..._
> 
> 
> 
> BLONDE HAIR WUT? Your bracelet is pretty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to get red streaks in my hair but decided not to and the braclets were a birthday present from my friend, Shannon, she makes stuff with sweet wrappers and ring-pulls on coke cans.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the picture the cake looks like it has 15 candles, are my parents lying to me about my age?! Am I really 15?! AM I?!
Click to expand...

Oh cool. And the candles: 14 for how old you are and one for good luck!


----------



## Numner

Olivia! said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think he said he's bisexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I hope he's joking. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does he have to be joking? Freedom of Speech. He's speaking his mind, just like you spoke your mind in the mac topic. There is nothing wrong with being a lesbian, gay or bisexual. It is normal. So, he has a crush on you, get over it. You probably have had crushes too. It's not a big deal. Walk up the hill, go over the hill and get over with it.
Click to expand...

Well you can't blame him.

Even if there isn't wrong with it, if it goes against what you view it's distracting.


----------



## Caius

New hair
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Psychonaut

Zr388 said:
			
		

> *New* hair
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


what happened to your old hair? D:


----------



## Bacon Boy

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New* hair
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to your old hair? D:
Click to expand...

Zr gave it to charity.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Olivia! said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I think he said he's bisexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... I hope he's joking. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does he have to be joking? Freedom of Speech. He's speaking his mind, just like you spoke your mind in the mac topic. There is nothing wrong with being a lesbian, gay or bisexual. It is normal. So, he has a crush on you, get over it. You probably have had crushes too. It's not a big deal. Walk up the hill, go over the hill and get over with it.
Click to expand...

Technically, I don't have a crush on him -- I was merely complementing him on his looks, so calm down, David.  

And thank you for writing what I would have written, Olivia.  You have my opinion summed up perfectly.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>GUESS WHAT MY BROTHER GOT AT BEST BUY YOU GUYS.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
THE 36 DISC COLLECTION FOR ALL SIX SEASONS OF LOST. 
I'm really happy. /fanboy


----------



## Princess

ooo someone's excited =D


----------



## Cottonball

Sylar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>GUESS WHAT MY BROTHER GOT AT BEST BUY YOU GUYS.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> THE 36 DISC COLLECTION FOR ALL SIX SEASONS OF LOST.
> I'm really happy. /fanboy


I know what your doing for the next like year... lolol


----------



## Caius

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New* hair
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to your old hair? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zr gave it to charity.
Click to expand...

I moved and it's like 120 every day so I lopped it all off. ITS STILL HOT, just less hot... and It wasn't that long to begin with. In hindsight I probably should have donated it. :V


----------



## Lisathegreat!

I like TheDoctor's giraffe.


----------



## Psychonaut

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New* hair
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to your old hair? D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zr gave it to charity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I moved and it's like 120 every day so I lopped it all off. ITS STILL HOT, just less hot... and It wasn't that long to begin with. In hindsight I probably should have donated it. :V
Click to expand...

it has to be like ~10 inches or so, IIRC.  mine isn't long enough, and it's far too long for my tastes as is >.>

edit: ^^^ for charity, of course

but you aren't in a humid area, mirite?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Speaking of haircuts... =o

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New-ish Haircut + Ridiculous face= ???</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Ah, the native Duckface in its natural habitat. Behind the little abomination you can see the real point of the tour, the Great Pyramid of Water Bottles n_n


----------



## Caius

I'm in central florida, so yes, it's very humid.


----------



## Psychonaut

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Speaking of haircuts... =o
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New-ish Haircut + Ridiculous face= ???</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Ah, the native Duckface in its natural habitat. Behind the little abomination you can see the real point of the tour, the Great Pyramid of Water Bottles n_n


oh sh-  water bottles.

my room's just more or less littered with them, until I do the purging every week or so.  so much jarate.

also, duckface = monkey lips, whut?

@zr388  OOOHHHH SHHIIIIIIII


----------



## Princess

RONNIE YOU LOOK SO CUTE
WTF WERE YOU TALKING ABOUT XD
<33


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Pally said:
			
		

> RONNIE YOU LOOK SO CUTE
> WTF WERE YOU TALKING ABOUT XD
> <33


Thanks! :3 It looked the worst when it first got done, because the lady blow dried it into a really awkward bob. XD

@Psycho- I HOPE YOU'RE RECYCLING THEM =|

And I like ducks, I want to BE a duck. Except not really, because then I'd probably die a lot faster.


----------



## Ron Swanson

RON YOU'RE DUCKFACE IS SO CUTE I JUST CAN'T. ;A;
And your haircut. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My only friends when I'm home alone.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
/forever alone


----------



## The Sign Painter

Sylar said:
			
		

> RON YOU'RE DUCKFACE IS SO CUTE I JUST CAN'T. ;A;
> And your haircut.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My only friends when I'm home alone.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> /forever alone


you leave food and bring back pikachu.


----------



## Princess

Treffah that pikachu is mine<3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Sylar said:
			
		

> RON YOU'RE DUCKFACE IS SO CUTE I JUST CAN'T. ;A;
> And your haircut.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My only friends when I'm home alone.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> /forever alone


Thanks, brah! 8]

That pikachu is a great friend to have. ;A;


----------



## Zombie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zombie said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rubber Ducky</div>


Familiar Face
D:


----------



## Zombie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rubber Ducky</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Familiar Face
> D:
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zombie said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rubber Ducky</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Familiar Face
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...

You look familiar...


----------



## Zombie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rubber Ducky</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Familiar Face
> D:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look familiar...
Click to expand...

To?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zombie said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Rubber Ducky</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look familiar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To?
Click to expand...

To yourself. I feel like I've seen you before...

Alas, I must retire for the night. Fare thee well, TBT.


----------



## Princess

Wow really?
Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD


----------



## Zombie

Pally said:
			
		

> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD


Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Zombie said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.
Click to expand...

Actually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD


----------



## Micah

Zombie said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.
Click to expand...

Your celebrity crushes kinda tipped me off.


----------



## Princess

Zombie said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.
Click to expand...

No..I was just the only one to actually post it.
You made it pretty obvious Sam.


----------



## Zombie

Comatose said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your celebrity crushes kinda tipped me off.
Click to expand...

But the only person I posted that people know I liked was Katy (I don't think I brought my Natalia Kills stanning here, did I?)


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nice haircut Ronnie. :]

Like the picture Sam, you look really familiar.


----------



## Zombie

I actually did forget I was on like about 5 different peoples avatars for ages or I wouldn't have posted my picture. Oh well. XD


----------



## Numner

You still look like Nikoking


----------



## Zombie

Numner said:
			
		

> You still look like Nikoking









<small>We are allowed to GIF post here, right? I can't remember.</small>


----------



## Thunder

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## Zombie

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow really?
> Way to confirm everyone's suspicion man.
> You were Anna's avatar for like forever. Forget about that?XD
> 
> 
> 
> Oh shaddap missus. And "everyone's" suspicions? You were the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.
Click to expand...

AHH FML. I'd be a rubbish secret detective.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> I like TheDoctor's giraffe.


Why thank you, my Giraffe is currently whatching me type out this post...actually that would be scary if it actually was.


----------



## Muh Pit

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Haters gonna hate my eyeballs and be jealous of my good skin. >:/


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zombie said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHH FML. I'd be a rubbish secret detective.
Click to expand...

So I was right. You were familiar...


----------



## Liv

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Well... I hope he's joking. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why does he have to be joking? Freedom of Speech. He's speaking his mind, just like you spoke your mind in the mac topic. There is nothing wrong with being a lesbian, gay or bisexual. It is normal. So, he has a crush on you, get over it. You probably have had crushes too. It's not a big deal. Walk up the hill, go over the hill and get over with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technically, I don't have a crush on him -- I was merely complementing him on his looks, so calm down, David.
> 
> And thank you for writing what I would have written, Olivia.  You have my opinion summed up perfectly.
Click to expand...

No, problem. Your welcome.


----------



## Zombie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepActually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AHH FML. I'd be a rubbish secret detective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right. You were familiar...
Click to expand...

Yes. I was TRYING not to be noticed but that failed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ugh, this place is so much more active than I remember! You have 10,000 posts now!


----------



## Colour Bandit

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me with one of my Matt Smith posters, Doctor Who RadioTimes cover and my Doctor Who review which got review team work of the month.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Next time I'll get a pic with me and my *BIG* Doctor Who poster.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Bahh freckles</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zombie said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepActually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> 
> 
> AHH FML. I'd be a rubbish secret detective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So I was right. You were familiar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was TRYING not to be noticed but that failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, this place is so much more active than I remember! You have 10,000 posts now!
Click to expand...

Yea. 

Wait, what was your original username?


----------



## Zombie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepActually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> 
> 
> So I was right. You were familiar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I was TRYING not to be noticed but that failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, this place is so much more active than I remember! You have 10,000 posts now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Wait, what was your original username?
Click to expand...

SAMwich.  B)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Zombie said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepActually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I was TRYING not to be noticed but that failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, this place is so much more active than I remember! You have 10,000 posts now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Wait, what was your original username?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAMwich.  B)
Click to expand...

Figured that. You haven't been gone that long, though.


----------



## Zombie

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepActually I recognized you too, Mr. Wich XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, this place is so much more active than I remember! You have 10,000 posts now!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.
> 
> Wait, what was your original username?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SAMwich.  B)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured that. You haven't been gone that long, though.
Click to expand...

I know, only been about a month.  :O


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Old hair.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











</div>
My name changed.


----------



## Bacon Boy

soramorgan. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My name changed.


Who did you used to be?

And, at the risk of sounding brain-dead, you're pretty.


----------



## Micah

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My name changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you used to be?
> 
> And, at the risk of sounding brain-dead, you're pretty.
Click to expand...

technicolorphase?


----------



## technoxmaniac

So, this is pretty much what I do in class everyday. XD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hurr Hurr</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Cottonball

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> So, this is pretty much what I do in class everyday. XD
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hurr Hurr</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Thats me, with my ipod in.


----------



## Liv

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Mmmm' Kay BYE!


----------



## Zombie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me at 2:00AM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Bear in mind, it's 2AM, I look a WRECK! D:


----------



## sarahbear

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> My name changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you used to be?
> 
> And, at the risk of sounding brain-dead, you're pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> technicolorphase?
Click to expand...

Yeah.
I was the-technicolor-phase.
I haven't been on in a while.
And I requested a name change a long time ago.
And I signed on and it wouldn't let me log in.
And I was like, "OH SNAP. My name's different."
And thank you Bacon Boy.


----------



## Cottonball

Zombie said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me at 2:00AM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Bear in mind, it's 2AM, I look a WRECK! D:


You look like my friend mike here.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Morgan, I LOVE your eyes.

Kelsi, stop being beautiful youu-

Olivia, you are so pretty!


----------



## sarahbear

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Morgan, I LOVE your eyes.
> 
> Kelsi, stop being beautiful youu-
> 
> Olivia, you are so pretty!


You can call me Sarah or Sora.
Morgan's my middle name.
And thank youuu. :]


----------



## Lisathegreat!

soramorgan. said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan, I LOVE your eyes.
> 
> Kelsi, stop being beautiful youu-
> 
> Olivia, you are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me Sarah or Sora.
> Morgan's my middle name.
> And thank youuu. :]
Click to expand...

I just went by your username, but I'll call you Sarah from now on :>.

And your welcome.


----------



## merinda!

Zombie said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me at 2:00AM</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Bear in mind, it's 2AM, I look a WRECK! D:


Sam!


----------



## Liv

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Morgan, I LOVE your eyes.
> 
> Kelsi, stop being beautiful youu-
> 
> Olivia, you are so pretty!


thanks, lisa! and we better get tinychat back up since I'm allowed to video chat now!


----------



## David

on my mac in my new basement apartment. love the colour pencil filter.


----------



## Cottonball

David said:
			
		

> on my mac in my new basement apartment. love the colour pencil filter.


Oh you.


Show me your camera!


----------



## Trundle

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I still look young for my age.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

That is me licking my sisters lollipop thingy.


----------



## John102

MrMr said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I still look young for my age.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> That is me licking my sisters lollipop thingy.


you lick that lolipop


----------



## Hub12

John102 said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I still look young for my age.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> That is me licking my sisters lollipop thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> you lick that lolipop
Click to expand...

that wasn't awkward to say.


----------



## John102

Hub12 said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I still look young for my age.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> That is me licking my sisters lollipop thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> you lick that lolipop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that wasn't awkward to say.
Click to expand...

SUCK IT, SUCK IT HARD!


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Me trying to be cute but failed.


----------



## Elliot

Miku said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Me trying to be cute but failed.


You're face changed from the last time i saw you're picture o_o


----------



## Ron Swanson

LOL MrMr.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ohay.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I was in traffic and I was bored and yeah ok.


----------



## Vooloo

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Me trying to be cute but failed.
> 
> 
> 
> You're face changed from the last time i saw you're picture o_o
Click to expand...

My face matured that much? D


----------



## Princess

Treffah ju r a qt


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Tehe, Miku. You're still pretty [:


----------



## Vooloo

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Tehe, Miku. You're still pretty [:


Awwwh, thanks. (;


----------



## Psychonaut

Pally said:
			
		

> Treffah ju r a qt


nice job.  I had to actually read that. @_@


----------



## Princess

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treffah ju r a qt
> 
> 
> 
> nice job.  I had to actually read that. @_@
Click to expand...

(smirk)


----------



## merinda!

Pally said:
			
		

> Treffah ju r a qt


^


----------



## Ron Swanson

-mez said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treffah ju r a qt
> 
> 
> 
> ^
Click to expand...

8DDD


----------



## Colour Bandit

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my new converses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
 Converses <3


----------



## Marcus

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my new converses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Converses <3


I see how you tooked that picter!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Marcus said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my new converses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Converses <3
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you tooked that picter!
Click to expand...

WebCam <3 Giraffe <3


----------



## Vooloo

I just changed into the outfit I bought for school. I'm about to leave in twenty minutes.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball




----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

>


Omg, you look so pretty :]

I love your new hairstyle, bby.


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, you look so pretty :]
> 
> I love your new hairstyle, bby.
Click to expand...

Oh fanks.


lolol 100$ for the haircut and streaks.
The back of my hair is like striped with blond soo better.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

100? Haha, it was worth it though [[[[:


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> 100? Haha, it was worth it though [[[[:


Yup.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Peekab00m said:
			
		

>


WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR HAIR?

:<


----------



## Cottonball

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR HAIR?
> 
> :<
Click to expand...

Its called streaked....


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.

D:<


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.
> 
> D:<


Haters be hatein'.


----------



## Liv

Peekab00m said:
			
		

>


Kelsi it's so purty! I love the streaks, and the hair overall looks amazing!


----------



## Marcus

When we gonna see you Olivia, you pwomised :[


----------



## Princess

Your hair looks good Kelsi


----------



## AndyB

Marcus said:
			
		

> When we gonna see you Olivia, you pwomised :[


She posted... twice. Quit being lazy and look through her posts.


----------



## Cottonball

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelsi it's so purty! I love the streaks, and the hair overall looks amazing!
Click to expand...

Thank you Olivia and Pally.


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
fried chicken = _life_.


----------



## kalinn

Sylar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> fried chicken = _life_.


GIF of you dancing with fried chicken like -Aaron's avi. Go!


Oh also, Kelsi, I like the new hair!


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> fried chicken = _life_.
> 
> 
> 
> GIF of you dancing with fried chicken like -Aaron's avi. Go!
> 
> 
> Oh also, Kelsi, I like the new hair!
Click to expand...

Thanks!


And I agree with Kalinn. Now gogogo!


----------



## Ron Swanson

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> fried chicken = _life_.
> 
> 
> 
> GIF of you dancing with fried chicken like -Aaron's avi. Go!
> 
> 
> Oh also, Kelsi, I like the new hair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> And I agree with Kalinn. Now gogogo!
Click to expand...

Idk how to make gifs.
AND I NEED FRIED CHICKEN FOR ONE THING WHICH MY MOM DIDN'T BRING HOME. ;___;


----------



## Cottonball

Sylar said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> fried chicken = _life_.
> 
> 
> 
> GIF of you dancing with fried chicken like -Aaron's avi. Go!
> 
> 
> Oh also, Kelsi, I like the new hair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> And I agree with Kalinn. Now gogogo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk how to make gifs.
> AND I NEED FRIED CHICKEN FOR ONE THING WHICH MY MOM DIDN'T BRING HOME. ;___;
Click to expand...

Well you send her out to go get some, and get one of the many-ous talented people here on TBT to help you with the GIF.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> fried chicken = _life_
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> And I agree with Kalinn. Now gogogo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk how to make gifs.
> AND I NEED FRIED CHICKEN FOR ONE THING WHICH MY MOM DIDN'T BRING HOME. ;___;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you send her out to go get some, and get one of the many-ous talented people here on TBT to help you with the GIF.
Click to expand...

LOL I asked her to buy some before she left and she said maybe. <3
And ok, I'll be _waiting._


----------



## Cottonball

Sylar said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Fried chicken is a big deal for me y'all.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> fried chicken = _life_
> 
> 
> 
> Idk how to make gifs.
> AND I NEED FRIED CHICKEN FOR ONE THING WHICH MY MOM DIDN'T BRING HOME. ;___;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you send her out to go get some, and get one of the many-ous talented people here on TBT to help you with the GIF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I asked her to buy some before she left and she said maybe. <3
> And ok, I'll be _waiting._
Click to expand...

Now search for a person here that can help with the GIf. And ta-da!


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SDOFSDJGSDJFGIJS I FOUND MY MOOGLE HAT.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I'm so awkward but that's ok.


----------



## Cottonball

Sylar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SDOFSDJGSDJFGIJS I FOUND MY MOOGLE HAT.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm so awkward but that's ok.


Love the hat.


----------



## Princess

TREVOR WE'LL GET JESS TO MAKE THE GIF


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> TREVOR WE'LL GET JESS TO MAKE THE GIF


OH MY GOD, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT. ;D


----------



## kalinn

Sylar said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TREVOR WE'LL GET JESS TO MAKE THE GIF
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT. ;D
Click to expand...

HOORAY!


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TREVOR WE'LL GET JESS TO MAKE THE GIF
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOORAY!
Click to expand...

The question is did he get his chicken?


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Cuuute, whats puppies name? 
You eating its ear!!


----------



## Liv

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


PUPPPYYYYYY  so cute what's his/her name? 



p.s. she has big ears.


----------



## kalinn

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cuuute, whats puppies name?
> You eating its ear!!
Click to expand...

Well we didn't think of one, yet. 
I was calling him Mr. Cutiepatooty, off of Phineas and Ferb. lol 


We had to take him back, though. He didn't get along with the dog I already had :/


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cuuute, whats puppies name?
> You eating its ear!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we didn't think of one, yet.
> I was calling him Mr. Cutiepatooty, off of Phineas and Ferb. lol
> 
> 
> We had to take him back, though. He didn't get along with the dog I already had :/
Click to expand...

Oh you and your Phineas and Ferb.

Are you getting a new, new dog?


----------



## kalinn

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Cuuute, whats puppies name?
> You eating its ear!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we didn't think of one, yet.
> I was calling him Mr. Cutiepatooty, off of Phineas and Ferb. lol
> 
> 
> We had to take him back, though. He didn't get along with the dog I already had :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you and your Phineas and Ferb.
> 
> Are you getting a new, new dog?
Click to expand...

Nah probably not until I go to college. 
I'll have to get my own dog.


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Well we didn't think of one, yet.
> I was calling him Mr. Cutiepatooty, off of Phineas and Ferb. lol
> 
> 
> We had to take him back, though. He didn't get along with the dog I already had :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you and your Phineas and Ferb.
> 
> Are you getting a new, new dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah probably not until I go to college.
> I'll have to get my own dog.
Click to expand...

Well that isnt so fun.


----------



## kalinn

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New Puppy! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you and your Phineas and Ferb.
> 
> Are you getting a new, new dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah probably not until I go to college.
> I'll have to get my own dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that isnt so fun.
Click to expand...

It actually sounds very fun to me.
My own place, my own dawg.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TREVOR WE'LL GET JESS TO MAKE THE GIF
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD, WHY DIDN'T I THINK OF THAT. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOORAY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is did he get his chicken?
Click to expand...

NO. :c

And Kalinn your puppy is so dshabhsdhgas


----------



## kalinn

Sylar said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> HOORAY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The question is did he get his chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO. :c
> 
> And Kalinn you're puppy is so dshabhsdhgas
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

Your pictures are so alfkaskdfadsfk


----------



## Vooloo

Sylar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SDOFSDJGSDJFGIJS I FOUND MY MOOGLE HAT.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm so awkward but that's ok.


Haha, Trevor, you're so cute xD


----------



## Princess

Awwh cutie puppy

IT'S OK TREFFAH
IT'LL JUST ALTERNATE FROM BANANA TO CHICKEN


----------



## Ron Swanson

Miku said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>SDOFSDJGSDJFGIJS I FOUND MY MOOGLE HAT.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I'm so awkward but that's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, Trevor, you're so cute xD
Click to expand...

Why thank you. 

BUT I LIKE BANANA ALSO PALLY. 
decisions, decisions.


----------



## Colour Bandit

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smiley plate <3</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>/forever alone</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Sylar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>/forever alone</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lolhi</div>


AwwXD


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Pally I'm doing this right, right?</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN?! XDD


----------



## Ron Swanson

BEING ~WILD~ OF COURSE.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Trevor = Camwhore

/stating the obvious


----------



## Princess

Sylar said:
			
		

> BEING ~WILD~ OF COURSE.


Omg I hate you. xD


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Trevor = Camwhore
> 
> /stating the obvious


Lololol you're one to talk.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pally said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor = Camwhore
> 
> /stating the obvious
> 
> 
> 
> Lololol you're one to talk.
Click to expand...

Not anymores...


----------



## Colour Bandit

Nobody like's the smiley plate? D:


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

I'm the guy in the picture...soo yeah...


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor = Camwhore
> 
> /stating the obvious
> 
> 
> 
> Lololol you're one to talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not anymores...
Click to expand...

OK then.


----------



## Silentshadow

to get back on track...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>
It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)


----------



## Ricano

Silentshadow said:
			
		

> to get back on track...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)


Posted image :0


----------



## Nic

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.
> 
> D:<


She turned into a pretty woman now into a dumb ass scene kid.

Peter I have to agree with you.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Nic said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.
> 
> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> She turned into a pretty woman now into a dumb ass scene kid.
> 
> Peter I have to agree with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Silentshadow

Ricano said:
			
		

> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get back on track...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)
> 
> 
> 
> Posted image :0
Click to expand...

uh ill take that as a compliment so thanks


----------



## kalinn

Silentshadow said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get back on track...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)
> 
> 
> 
> Posted image :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh ill take that as a compliment so thanks
Click to expand...

That means the picture didn't work. 
lol

Nvm, it's fixed.
I like your hat :0


----------



## Ricano

Silentshadow said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get back on track...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)
> 
> 
> 
> Posted image :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh ill take that as a compliment so thanks
Click to expand...

Is that G.I.R.? :0
Nice hat.


----------



## Silentshadow

kalinn said:
			
		

> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get back on track...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)
> 
> 
> 
> Posted image :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh ill take that as a compliment so thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That means the picture didn't work.
> lol
> 
> Nvm, it's fixed.
> I like your hat :0
Click to expand...

XDD thank you and yeah i had to change the link earlier


----------



## Silentshadow

Ricano said:
			
		

> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to get back on track...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> It'snot my best picture, I have better ones butI took this two hours ago so it's pretty recent (yer all jealous of my hat X3)
> 
> 
> 
> Posted image :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh ill take that as a compliment so thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that G.I.R.? :0
> Nice hat.
Click to expand...

thanks and yeahhh I have a lot of gir stuff (3 shirts, that case, my backpack and im gonna get a jacket soon)


----------



## Sonicdude41

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Teehee.


----------



## Princess

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wut</div>
> 
> Teehee.


Trevor will like this.[;


----------



## Sonicdude41

Pally said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wut</div>
> 
> Teehee.
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor will like this.[;
Click to expand...

;O did something happen that I'm unaware of? :3


----------



## technoxmaniac

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Teehee.


D:<


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nic said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.
> 
> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> She turned into a pretty woman now into a dumb ass scene kid.
> 
> Peter I have to agree with you.
Click to expand...

How is she scene? Blonde streaks make you scene? whut

OMG SILENTSHADOW I HAVE SEEN YOU BEFORE. Do you live in Texas?


----------



## Ricano

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.
> 
> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> She turned into a pretty woman now into a dumb ass scene kid.
> 
> Peter I have to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is she scene? Blonde streaks make you scene? whut
> 
> OMG SILENTSHADOW I HAVE SEEN YOU BEFORE. Do you live in Texas?
Click to expand...

I wouldn't listen to him. I mean, just look at his picture.


----------



## Zachary

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Senior Pics.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








</div>


----------



## kalinn

Picture Thread can't die! 
D: 


Today was luau day at school.. and my friends were all like "BAH you never wear eyeliner! We're putting eyeliner on you today!" so they did and yeah :L 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Thunder

kalinn said:
			
		

> Picture Thread can't die!
> D:
> 
> 
> Today was luau day at school.. and my friends were all like "BAH you never wear eyeliner! We're putting eyeliner on you today!" so they did and yeah :L
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Lookin' goooooooood B)

And you're right! It can't die!

So i'll post my picture (not.)


----------



## Niya

Here's a picture of me!!!!!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Deleted User

An old one:


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kalinn, you are gawgess with eyeliner. 

Marry me ;-;


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Kalinn, you are gawgess with eyeliner.
> 
> Marry me ;-;


Lol it was soo weird to me.
I felt like some goth chick. haha


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kalinn said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn, you are gawgess with eyeliner.
> 
> Marry me ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it was soo weird to me.
> I felt like some goth chick. haha
Click to expand...

I actually feel like that sometimes too o.e.


----------



## Niya

EYELINER IS FOR PEOPLE WHO <small><small><small><small><small>wear eyeliner.</small></small></small></small></small>


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn, you are gawgess with eyeliner.
> 
> Marry me ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol it was soo weird to me.
> I felt like some goth chick. haha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually feel like that sometimes too o.e.
Click to expand...

Silly goth people making us goth.


----------



## Princess

Kalinn you so purty<3
I want to have your babies.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of me!!!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Silly troller is silly.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Realized We Had Nothing to Make Bruschetta</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Came Back From the Story With the Items to Make It</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> Kalinn you so purty<3
> I want to have your babies.


Not if I have your babies first. 

:0


----------



## Silentshadow

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter has no *censored.3.0*ing taste.
> 
> D:<
> 
> 
> 
> She turned into a pretty woman now into a dumb ass scene kid.
> 
> Peter I have to agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is she scene? Blonde streaks make you scene? whut
> 
> OMG SILENTSHADOW I HAVE SEEN YOU BEFORE. Do you live in Texas?
Click to expand...

lolz nope nor have I ever been unfortunately my sister was almost born there though XD but that doesn't count cuz I wasn't alive yet


----------



## Niya

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me!!!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Silly troller is silly.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Realized We Had Nothing to Make Bruschetta</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Came Back From the Story With the Items to Make It</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

You look way different than I imagined...


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you so purty<3
> I want to have your babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if I have your babies first.
> 
> :0
Click to expand...

 :O 

Got me there.


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you so purty<3
> I want to have your babies.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if I have your babies first.
> 
> :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :O
> 
> Got me there.
Click to expand...

;D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kalinn, you are like, SO PRETTEH! 8D

Aw yeaaaah, luau it up.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me!!!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Silly troller is silly.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Realized We Had Nothing to Make Bruschetta</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Came Back From the Story With the Items to Make It</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look way different than I imagined...
Click to expand...

I hope you know I don't look like that.


----------



## kalinn

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Kalinn, you are like, SO PRETTEH! 8D
> 
> Aw yeaaaah, luau it up.


Awwwwyeahhh! 
8D 

And thanks!


----------



## Rocketman

The only place on the site you'll ever find my picture is in...well, actually, one of David's topics. That's my only hint, so if you want to find it, go ahead and search.


----------



## Princess

lololololignore


----------



## Ricano

Pally said:
			
		

> lololololignore


(un)


----------



## Rocketman

what


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lololololignore
> 
> 
> 
> (un)
Click to expand...

ollololololol


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh, nevermind then SilentShadow D:.

Alfred, I couldn't stop laughing at the first one xD


----------



## Oraki51

Wow, how come n00bs always do junk like that?^


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ok</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I'm not on drugs. really.


----------



## Princess

Sylar said:
			
		

> I'm not on drugs. really.


lmao


----------



## Micah

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

What a stylin' suit!

You're cute, brah. n_nb


----------



## Princess

Awe you look cute Micah.


----------



## OJ.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess

I like the bandana.


----------



## OJ.

Pally said:
			
		

> I like the bandana.


o, you better~


----------



## Princess

O I do~


----------



## OJ.

Pally said:
			
		

> O I do~


good. i stole it from my friend.


----------



## Khocol4te

Nice OJ 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>The Coolest Guy You'll Ever See</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## kalinn

@Micah: niiiice. Was that the difficult bow?  
@Oj: Nice picture, bich.


----------



## Micah

kalinn said:
			
		

> @Micah: niiiice. Was that the difficult bow?
> @Oj: Nice picture, bich.


Yeah. I'm actually wearing it now and it's choking me to death.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## kalinn

Comatose said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Micah: niiiice. Was that the difficult bow?
> @Oj: Nice picture, bich.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm actually wearing it now and it's choking me to death.  :gyroidconfused:
Click to expand...

Oh no D: 
You better not die!


----------



## Numner

OJ. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I do believe you're suppose to be over 13 to post pictures.

(un)


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit Day</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 </div>


----------



## muffun

kalinn lookin' dapper.

OJ I can barely see your face lol.


----------



## OJ.

Kalinn you have, like, really clean bathrooms.


----------



## kalinn

OJ. said:
			
		

> Kalinn you have, like, really clean bathrooms.


Lol thanks. 
We are a school known for our clean bathrooms. 
Rated number 1 bathrooms in the state.


----------



## Ricano

kalinn said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you have, like, really clean bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks.
> We are a school known for our clean bathrooms.
> Rated number 1 bathrooms in the state.
Click to expand...

That's what I was gonna say too. But it is a girl's bathroom, so.... :L :L


----------



## Bacon Boy

kalinn said:
			
		

> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you have, like, really clean bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks.
> We are a school known for our clean bathrooms.
> Rated number 1 bathrooms in the state.
Click to expand...

And they have lights! :O

I wish we had lights...


----------



## kalinn

Are they really that terrible!? 
I will never look at our bathroom the same way! 
I'll actually respect it from now on. 


@Chris: Girl bathrooms can be completely disgusting too. 
When they... nvm. It's gross, believe me.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kalinn has spirit! Yes she does!
I want spirit days to come to my school already. >:|


----------



## kalinn

Sylar said:
			
		

> Kalinn has spirit! Yes she does!
> I want spirit days to come to my school already. >:|


I have spirit! How about youuu!?


----------



## Princess

Kalinn you're so pretty and spirited. <3
be mine.


----------



## OJ.

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OJ. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you have, like, really clean bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thanks.
> We are a school known for our clean bathrooms.
> Rated number 1 bathrooms in the state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they have lights! :O
> 
> I wish we had lights...
Click to expand...

No lights?  
:huh:


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> Kalinn you're so pretty and spirited. <3
> be mine.


You're taken. 
Im telling. 
(un)


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you're so pretty and spirited. <3
> be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You're taken.
> Im telling.
> (un)
Click to expand...

Not even Andrew VanWyngarden can come between this.~


----------



## kalinn

Pally said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kalinn you're so pretty and spirited. <3
> be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> You're taken.
> Im telling.
> (un)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not even Andrew VanWyngarden can come between this.~
Click to expand...

Oh dang, that's true love right thur.


----------



## Princess

;D I LOVE YOU KALINN


----------



## Leslie141

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## victoria2

Leslie141 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> </div>


You never smile.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kalinn, you're so full of spirited vivacity! c= And prettiness. And you really should appreciate your school bathrooms... not all highschools/_college dorms_ are so lucky *shudder*

Oj, you're pretty! :3 At least from what I can see XD


----------



## Lisathegreat!

MIcah, lookin' goood 8) .

Kalinn, I like your ears  xD. Pretty.

Leslie. .... I like your glasses.

lolojunderage


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> MIcah, lookin' goood 8) .
> 
> Kalinn, I like your ears  xD. Pretty.
> 
> Leslie. .... I like your glasses.
> 
> lolojunderage


Lol I was like ahh my ears are showing!? I hate my ears! 
@Ron: I do now! Imma have to go and give our janitor a hug and a kiss. hahah!


----------



## Leslie141

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> MIcah, lookin' goood 8) .
> 
> Kalinn, I like your ears  xD. Pretty.
> 
> Leslie. .... I like your glasses.
> 
> lolojunderage


Yeah, yeah, I know im ugly lol


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIcah, lookin' goood 8) .
> 
> Kalinn, I like your ears  xD. Pretty.
> 
> Leslie. .... I like your glasses.
> 
> lolojunderage
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I was like ahh my ears are showing!? I hate my ears!
> @Ron: I do now! Imma have to go and give our janitor a hug and a kiss. hahah!
Click to expand...

PFFT YOU HAVE LOVELY EARS.

I'm sure he'd love that. >;D


----------



## kalinn

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIcah, lookin' goood 8) .
> 
> Kalinn, I like your ears  xD. Pretty.
> 
> Leslie. .... I like your glasses.
> 
> lolojunderage
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I was like ahh my ears are showing!? I hate my ears!
> @Ron: I do now! Imma have to go and give our janitor a hug and a kiss. hahah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PFFT YOU HAVE LOVELY EARS.
> 
> I'm sure he'd love that. >;D
Click to expand...

You haven't even seen my ears! lol 
I try to not show them.. that's why my hair is always down! lol 
I would totally cut off my ears and just have a hole if I could. XDD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIcah, lookin' goood 8) .
> 
> Kalinn, I like your ears  xD. Pretty.
> 
> Leslie. .... I like your glasses.
> 
> lolojunderage
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I was like ahh my ears are showing!? I hate my ears!
> @Ron: I do now! Imma have to go and give our janitor a hug and a kiss. hahah!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PFFT YOU HAVE LOVELY EARS.
> 
> I'm sure he'd love that. >;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't even seen my ears! lol
> I try to not show them.. that's why my hair is always down! lol
> I would totally cut off my ears and just have a hole if I could. XDD
Click to expand...

I can sense these things, it is *I* who's the fortune teller. >=D

But omg I'm the same way! =o Soul sistahhhhhhs


----------



## xbreaathe

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## kalinn

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> PFFT YOU HAVE LOVELY EARS.
> 
> I'm sure he'd love that. >;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You haven't even seen my ears! lol
> I try to not show them.. that's why my hair is always down! lol
> I would totally cut off my ears and just have a hole if I could. XDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can sense these things, it is *I* who's the fortune teller. >=D
> 
> But omg I'm the same way! =o Soul sistahhhhhhs
Click to expand...

No way! 


Ronn!!! Why did our parents seperate us at birth!? 
):


----------



## David

here peekaboom, heres a bit more of my camera have the 135 mm lens on.






also - haircut ftw.


----------



## Callie

David said:
			
		

> here peekaboom, heres a bit more of my camera have the 135 mm lens on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - haircut ftw.


I want your camera now... look david! It's a distraction! It's so bright and shiny! You should leave your camera alone for a long time to look at that distraction


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

kalinn said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepPFFT YOU HAVE LOVELY EARS.
> 
> I'm sure he'd love that. >;D
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't even seen my ears! lol
> I try to not show them.. that's why my hair is always down! lol
> I would totally cut off my ears and just have a hole if I could. XDD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can sense these things, it is *I* who's the fortune teller. >=D
> 
> But omg I'm the same way! =o Soul sistahhhhhhs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No way!
> 
> 
> Ronn!!! Why did our parents seperate us at birth!?
> ):
Click to expand...

Because if they had left us together... we would have combined our powers and been the ULTIMATE SUPER TEAM.

And they didn't want to deal with a bunch of little rabble rousers. :<


----------



## Lisathegreat!

David said:
			
		

> here peekaboom, heres a bit more of my camera have the 135 mm lens on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - haircut ftw.


HOLY CRAP I NEED THAT.

Nice hair xD

Leslie, I didn't say you were ugly. I imagined you diffrent though. But, you're pretty ;D

I hate my ears too <_<. psh, why do we need ears anyway? Can't we just have a hole in our head?


----------



## Elliot

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here peekaboom, heres a bit more of my camera have the 135 mm lens on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - haircut ftw.
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP I NEED THAT.
> 
> Nice hair xD
> 
> Leslie, I didn't say you were ugly. I imagined you diffrent though. But, you're pretty ;D
> 
> I hate my ears too <_<. psh, why do we need ears anyway? Can't we just have a hole in our head?
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
O_O


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>noface reporting in</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Princess

Dat shirt
dat hair
dat jenn
<3


----------



## coffeebean!

Pally said:
			
		

> Dat shirt
> dat hair
> dat jenn
> <3


(hello)
<3


----------



## Princess

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat shirt
> dat hair
> dat jenn
> <3
> 
> 
> 
> (hello)
> <3
Click to expand...

dat hello face <3


----------



## Rocketman

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Who's this? I told you: Elton John is the Best. Now believe me when I say that.

Note: this isn't my complete costume. I'm not wearing the bow tie, plus you can't see the whole hat in the picture  :r


----------



## Mino

Look at this stud.


----------



## Princess

Olook it's bul 

nice costume


----------



## Zachary

*trevor said:
			
		

> Look at this stud.


Want that guitar!


----------



## The Sign Painter

Kaleb said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Who's this? I told you: Elton John is the Best. Now believe me when I say that.
> 
> Note: this isn't my complete costume. I'm not wearing the bow tie, plus you can't see the whole hat in the picture  :r


Those glasses are awesome.


----------



## Rocketman

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Who's this? I told you: Elton John is the Best. Now believe me when I say that.
> 
> Note: this isn't my complete costume. I'm not wearing the bow tie, plus you can't see the whole hat in the picture  :r
> 
> 
> 
> Those glasses are awesome.
Click to expand...

I know. I want prescription.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Kaleb said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Who's this? I told you: Elton John is the Best. Now believe me when I say that.
> 
> Note: this isn't my complete costume. I'm not wearing the bow tie, plus you can't see the whole hat in the picture  :r
> 
> 
> 
> Those glasses are awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know. I want prescription.
Click to expand...

Now start singing Pinball Wizard before I steal them.


----------



## merinda!

David said:
			
		

> here peekaboom, heres a bit more of my camera have the 135 mm lens on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - haircut ftw.


What camera do you have?
I read your thread ages ago but I cbf finding it.


----------



## Bulerias

*trevor said:
			
		

> Look at this stud.


even though the pic sucks, it's proof that i have met yet another tbter   now, does anyone else here attend a Minnesota college/university? hahaha


----------



## Micah

Bulerias said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this stud.
> 
> 
> 
> even though the pic sucks, it's proof that i have met yet another tbter   now, does anyone else here attend a Minnesota college/university? hahaha
Click to expand...

I was thinking about going to a college in Minnesota.


----------



## Bulerias

Comatose said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this stud.
> 
> 
> 
> even though the pic sucks, it's proof that i have met yet another tbter   now, does anyone else here attend a Minnesota college/university? hahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking about going to a college in Minnesota.
Click to expand...

Was or still are?


----------



## Micah

Still are. Not totally sure yet.


----------



## Mino

You said met DarthGayhan (lol) went to the U, didn't you?


----------



## Deleted User

David said:
			
		

> here peekaboom, heres a bit more of my camera have the 135 mm lens on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also - haircut ftw.


what a waste of money on that camera


----------



## Numner

Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Elliot

Numner said:
			
		

> Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


I like your bed.


----------



## Numner

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your bed.
Click to expand...

You wanna....


Try it out :J?


----------



## Rocketman

Numner said:
			
		

> Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look vaguely like a friend of mine at school.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Numner said:
			
		

> Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Love your odd smile.


----------



## Vooloo

Ah, I haven't been on TBT for a while. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This was in my guy friend's bathroom 8D</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

Numner said:
			
		

> Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Collin stop trying to be like almost every girl I know.
And Miku, you're cute. xD

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I have a cold and its cold.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Elliot

Numner said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as I haven't uploaded in forever:
> 
> 
> 
> I like your bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You wanna....
> 
> 
> Try it out :J?
Click to expand...

*Jumps on it*
Love it. : D

@Trevor, Temperature over there? : O


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Oh wow. Freckles...


----------



## Vooloo

Sylar said:
			
		

> And Miku, you're cute. xD


Are you talking about the left girl or the girl who's purposely covering her face with her phone?
>:|


----------



## Ron Swanson

Miku said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Miku, you're cute. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the left girl or the girl who's purposely covering her face with her phone?
> >:|
Click to expand...

UMMM, loljk, stop covering your face. >:|
And it was like, 70 degrees last night.

I'm still sick. -___-


----------



## OJ.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Carica ora!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

OJ. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Carica ora!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Did you read the first post? :J


----------



## Vooloo

Sylar said:
			
		

> Miku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Miku, you're cute. xD
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the left girl or the girl who's purposely covering her face with her phone?
> >:|
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> UMMM, loljk, stop covering your face. >:|
Click to expand...

NEVARRRRRRRRRawr

Hope you feel better. D:

EDIT: I went to a Korean market today, found out it was their one-year anniversary, then had a free session of face painting. C:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SHOWING MAH FACE. HAPPEH NAO TREVOR D:<</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## coffeebean!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>

Hm.


----------



## Thunder

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasd//i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/100921_054144.jpg[/img]
> [imasdi671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/100925_173110-1.jpg[/img]</div>
> 
> Hm.


WHAT'S THIS?

I CAN SEE YOUR FACE! =O


----------



## coffeebean!

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[imasd//i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/100921_054144.jpg[/img]
> [imasdi671.photobucket.com/albums/vv77/yourelectricgirl/100925_173110-1.jpg[/img]</div>
> 
> Hm.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT'S THIS?
> 
> I CAN SEE YOUR FACE! =O
Click to expand...

Nothing new <.<


----------



## machihuahua

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I look like a zombie, but that's okay. Haha. =D


----------



## Nightray

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">bloopdebloop</div>
> 
> Hm.


Ooh, sexy haircut.


----------



## NikoKing

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a picture of me browsing the internet</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## YouPieToo?




----------



## NikoKing

NikoKing said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a picture of me browsing the internet</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


quote bumpin'


----------



## Niya

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of me!!!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Silly troller is silly.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Realized We Had Nothing to Make Bruschetta</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me When I Came Back From the Story With the Items to Make It</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look way different than I imagined...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you know I don't look like that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>


----------



## Thunder

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Shhaaaw, that's pretty good quality.

That also seems a little big.


----------



## Cottonball

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Shhaaaw, that's pretty good quality.
> 
> That also seems a little big.
Click to expand...

The camera or the picture size big?

And too bad my mirror was messy. :z


----------



## Thunder

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Shhaaaw, that's pretty good quality.
> 
> That also seems a little big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The camera or the picture size big?
> 
> And too bad my mirror was messy. :z
Click to expand...

Camera.


----------



## Cottonball

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Shhaaaw, that's pretty good quality.
> 
> That also seems a little big.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The camera or the picture size big?
> 
> And too bad my mirror was messy. :z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Camera.
Click to expand...

Ahh, well it might look big because im a small person = small person hands. lol


x] Hope this didnt come off as me is midget size. Because im not.


----------



## Thunder

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> The camera or the picture size big?
> 
> And too bad my mirror was messy. :z
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, well it might look big because im a small person = small person hands. lol
> 
> 
> x] Hope this didnt come off as me is midget size. Because im not.
Click to expand...

How tall are you, exactly?


----------



## Ron Swanson

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


fshdhsadf your camera.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolok.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I like putting my hair up at home, it lets my forehead breathe.
I want my haircut already.


----------



## Micah

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


The second one is really cute.  ^_^


----------



## Cottonball

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Camera.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, well it might look big because im a small person = small person hands. lol
> 
> 
> x] Hope this didnt come off as me is midget size. Because im not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How tall are you, exactly?
Click to expand...

I dont know exactly.. but im not totally small


----------



## Cottonball

Comatose said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is really cute.  ^_^
Click to expand...

Thanks! :3


----------



## Vooloo

Sylar said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> fshdhsadf your camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolok.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like putting my hair up at home, it lets my forehead breathe.
> I want my haircut already.
Click to expand...

why you so cute foo D:<


----------



## Princess

Jeennn
<3
be minee


----------



## merinda!

Sylar said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> fshdhsadf your camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolok.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like putting my hair up at home, it lets my forehead breathe.
> I want my haircut already.
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joining in on the Canon bandwagon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
This camera does take better quality pictures but the exposure was on -2, that's why it's all noisy and it's blurry because it twas really heavy after holding it in one hand for 15 minutes. D:
& excuse the horrible looking face o' mine. :}


----------



## Princess

Merinda you're so gorgeous.


----------



## merinda!

Pally said:
			
		

> Merinda you're so gorgeous.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> Merinda you're so gorgeous.


Qft. ;D


----------



## Cottonball

-mez said:
			
		

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> fshdhsadf your camera.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolok.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> I like putting my hair up at home, it lets my forehead breathe.
> I want my haircut already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Joining in on the Canon bandwagon</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> This camera does take better quality pictures but the exposure was on -2, that's why it's all noisy and it's blurry because it twas really heavy after holding it in one hand for 15 minutes. D:
> & excuse the horrible looking face o' mine. :}
Click to expand...

One day we should make a thread and spam it with our canon-ess


----------



## kalinn

What kind of cameras do you have Peeka, Trevor, and Merinda? 
They are like amazing.. and mine sucks! lol 
I might have to invest in a new one. 


And nice pictures all of you by the way. lol


----------



## Princess

Treffah. Merinda is mine so...


<big><big><big><big><big>BACK OFF BIATCH</big>


----------



## Cottonball

kalinn said:
			
		

> What kind of cameras do you have Peeka, Trevor, and Merinda?
> They are like amazing.. and mine sucks! lol
> I might have to invest in a new one.
> 
> 
> And nice pictures all of you by the way. lol


Canon Rebel xs


My brand new baby! :3


----------



## merinda!

kalinn said:
			
		

> What kind of cameras do you have Peeka, Trevor, and Merinda?
> They are like amazing.. and mine sucks! lol
> I might have to invest in a new one.
> 
> 
> And nice pictures all of you by the way. lol


I have 3 Canons.

Canon 20D DSLR ~ 17-85mm f/5.6 EF-S IS ~ 8.2 megapixels
Canon Powershot A550 ~ 5.8-23.2mm ~ 7.1 megapixels
&
Canon Digital IXUS 980IS ~ 7.7-28.5 ~ 14.7 megapixels.

:]


----------



## Ron Swanson

Pally said:
			
		

> Treffah. Merinda is mine so...
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>BACK OFF BIATCH</big></big></big></big></big>


<big><big><big><big>NO SHE'S MINE.







And Kalinn;
Canon Powershot S90.</big>


----------



## merinda!

Sylar said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treffah. Merinda is mine so...
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>BACK OFF BIATCH</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big>NO SHE'S MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Kalinn;
> Canon Powershot S90.</big></big></big></big>
Click to expand...

<big><big><big>ladies, ladies.</big>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Finally I get to see what Merinda looks like. :'J Lovely, and nice camera!

Also I love your hairdo Trevor. XD


----------



## Princess

Oh my god Trevor. 

Merinda you're mine;D


----------



## merinda!

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Finally I get to see what Merinda looks like. :'J Lovely, and nice camera!
> 
> Also I love your hairdo Trevor. XD


I look terrible in those pictures.
I was in a rush to take decent ones, but majority of them were blurry.
and ugh.

@Pally&Trevor I love you both the same.


----------



## Princess

<big><big><big><big>What?!?!!?!!?!???!? ;_;</big>


----------



## merinda!

Pally said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big>What?!?!!?!!?!???!? ;_;</big></big></big></big>


<big><big><big>what</big>


----------



## Ricano

Looking good, Mez.

But I always pictured you being surrounded by koalas.


----------



## merinda!

Ricano said:
			
		

> Looking good, Mez.
> 
> But I always pictured you being surrounded by koalas.


----------



## Ricano

-mez said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, Mez.
> 
> But I always pictured you being surrounded by koalas.
Click to expand...


----------



## AndyB

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Holy *censored.2.0*, clean that damn mirror


----------



## David

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, clean that damn mirror
Click to expand...

It's the canon's fault not hers. I bet those aren't even visible in real life.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Me with my fob watch. (It is a proper fob watch it's got a clock in it!(See pic 2))
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








</div>
Who's the Time Lady now?! (You know as in _Doctor Who:Human Nature/Family of Blood_ when the Doctor became human and had his Time Lord mind and memories in a fob watch.)


----------



## Cottonball

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, clean that damn mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the canon's fault not hers. I bet those aren't even visible in real life.
Click to expand...

Lol, its so good its got the smudges of my hand on mirror. cx


----------



## Psychonaut

David said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Holy *censored.2.0*, clean that damn mirror
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's the canon's fault not hers. I bet those aren't even visible in real life.
Click to expand...

I would bet against you.

$500 on red, says i!

@doctor, my pocket watch (which i don't ever use, think i overtightened the springs) is this.

ebay linked, only due to me being too lazy to save/host all of the angles that were taken of the watch.  hoo yeah.


----------



## machihuahua

I've been told I look like Alice in Wonderland...I think those people are crazy.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

machihuahua said:
			
		

> I've been told I look like Alice in Wonderland...I think those people are crazy.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You kind of look like Anna from here.


----------



## muffun

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

am i cool or


----------



## merinda!

Muffun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or


No Muffun, you suck. :]

jk.


----------



## muffun

-mez said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or
> 
> 
> 
> No Muffun, you suck. :]
> 
> jk.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro! :3


----------



## merinda!

Muffun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or
> 
> 
> 
> No Muffun, you suck. :]
> 
> jk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro! :3
Click to expand...

*sis

:l


----------



## muffun

-mez said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or
> 
> 
> 
> No Muffun, you suck. :]
> 
> jk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro! :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sis
> 
> :l
Click to expand...

Oh I know that the bro is just an expression. ;D


----------



## merinda!

Muffun said:
			
		

> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sis
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know that the bro is just an expression. ;D
Click to expand...

Sure.
 <_<'


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Muffun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or


Holden, stop. postdatsexyfaceofyours

Everyone has these good quality cameras. >:l

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=1085779&id=1667812744&ref=fbx_album

Tell me the name of this camera, it's my sister. I ask her, but she's always like "Shut up, *censored.7.4*." :l


----------



## merinda!

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or
> 
> 
> 
> Holden, stop. postdatsexyfaceofyours
> 
> Everyone has these good quality cameras. >:l
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=1085779&id=1667812744&ref=fbx_album
> 
> Tell me the name of this camera, it's my sister. I ask her, but she's always like "Shut up, *censored.7.4*." :l
Click to expand...

Link doesn't work?


----------



## Lewis

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Me with my fob watch. (It is a proper fob watch it's got a clock in it!(See pic 2))
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Who's the Time Lady now?! (You know as in _Doctor Who:Human Nature/Family of Blood_ when the Doctor became human and had his Time Lord mind and memories in a fob watch.)


-sigh


----------



## Rocketman

machihuahua said:
			
		

> I've been told I look like Alice in Wonderland...I think those people are crazy.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You look like my mom did when she was little. And she looks a lot like I do.

Oh wait.

It's the Law of Syllogism! Math has actually taught me something.

If p=q, and q=r, then p=r.


----------



## muffun

-mez said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -mez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> *sis
> 
> :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know that the bro is just an expression. ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.
> <_<'
Click to expand...

Well the pink cupcake kind of confirms you're a girl

Lisa I took that with my webcam loool.


----------



## Mino

Kaleb said:
			
		

> machihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told I look like Alice in Wonderland...I think those people are crazy.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my mom did when she was little. And she looks a lot like I do.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> It's the Law of Syllogism! Math has actually taught me something.
> 
> If p=q, and q=r, then p=r.
Click to expand...

Except you said "looked like", not "equal to".  So, nah dude.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Lewis said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me with my fob watch. (It is a proper fob watch it's got a clock in it!(See pic 2))
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Who's the Time Lady now?! (You know as in _Doctor Who:Human Nature/Family of Blood_ when the Doctor became human and had his Time Lord mind and memories in a fob watch.)
> 
> 
> 
> -sigh
Click to expand...

? Oh...if it's about the Doctor Who stuff your way behind, _most_ people just ignore it.

I've stopped tricking year 7 into thinking that I'm a Time Lady (The funny thing is it actually worked...) now I'm into hypnotizing people, just for fun. (The funny thing is...it doesn't work.)


----------



## Rocketman

*trevor said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told I look like Alice in Wonderland...I think those people are crazy.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my mom did when she was little. And she looks a lot like I do.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> It's the Law of Syllogism! Math has actually taught me something.
> 
> If p=q, and q=r, then p=r.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you said "looked like", not "equal to".  So, nah dude.
Click to expand...

M'kay.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

-mez said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am i cool or
> 
> 
> 
> Holden, stop. postdatsexyfaceofyours
> 
> Everyone has these good quality cameras. >:l
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/photo.php?pid=1085779&id=1667812744&ref=fbx_album
> 
> Tell me the name of this camera, it's my sister. I ask her, but she's always like "Shut up, *censored.7.4*." :l
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ]<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> My bad, you have to be her friend :/.
> 
> What is that camera?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mino

Kaleb said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> machihuahua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told I look like Alice in Wonderland...I think those people are crazy.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You look like my mom did when she was little. And she looks a lot like I do.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> It's the Law of Syllogism! Math has actually taught me something.
> 
> If p=q, and q=r, then p=r.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except you said "looked like", not "equal to".  So, nah dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M'kay.
Click to expand...

You should thank me for imparting knowledge about the nature of mathematical theorems.


----------



## Smartysaar

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartsaar 9-29-10 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


gah! D: i havent been on TBT in forever!


----------



## Rocketman

*trevor said:
			
		

> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Except you said "looked like", not "equal to".  So, nah dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> M'kay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should thank me for imparting knowledge about the nature of mathematical theorems.
Click to expand...

Naw man I hate math.

But thanks, buddy.


----------



## Thunder

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartsaar 9-29-10 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">asdmg]</div>
> 
> 
> gah! D: i havent been on TBT in forever![/quote]Trudat >:/
> 
> Nice picture =D


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Smartysaar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartsaar 9-29-10 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> gah! D: i havent been on TBT in forever!


JENNY I MISS YA BABE 

Nice picture, youz be gawgess.


----------



## Smartysaar

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Smartysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Smartsaar 9-29-10 </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> gah! D: i havent been on TBT in forever!
> 
> 
> 
> JENNY I MISS YA BABE
> 
> Nice picture, youz be gawgess.
Click to expand...

Awh! Ive missed ya too!


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>MGMT coin twinzies~</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Me and Ronnie are so balinn(;




^ lol sexy beast right thar ;D ^




^ lol bed hair ^
</div>


----------



## Micah

PALLY IS THAT YOU??????


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sexy beast right thar ;D
Click to expand...

XD

Whoooo MGMT coins! :3

Pally u so pretteh


----------



## Micah

Comatose said:
			
		

> PALLY IS THAT YOU??????


^^^^^^^

:O


----------



## Princess

Yes my face is wonderful with my white eyes and white smile 
Ronnie you're gawgus


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Yes my face is wonderful with my white eyes and white smile
> Ronnie you're gawgus


Thanks dahling. But fo rizzle, nothing could beat dat smile of yours. It's so lovely, it looks (MS) painted on :'3


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my face is wonderful with my white eyes and white smile
> Ronnie you're gawgus
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dahling. But fo rizzle, nothing could beat dat smile of yours. It's so lovely, it looks (MS) painted on :'3
Click to expand...

PHOTOBUCKET ;D


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my face is wonderful with my white eyes and white smile
> Ronnie you're gawgus
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dahling. But fo rizzle, nothing could beat dat smile of yours. It's so lovely, it looks (MS) painted on :'3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PHOTOBUCKET ;D
Click to expand...

GASP
I forgot you could edit there. 

You should have posted your whole face. >;D But you know, up to you, dahling!


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my face is wonderful with my white eyes and white smile
> Ronnie you're gawgus
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dahling. But fo rizzle, nothing could beat dat smile of yours. It's so lovely, it looks (MS) painted on :'3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PHOTOBUCKET ;D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GASP
> I forgot you could edit there.
> 
> You should have posted your whole face. >;D But you know, up to you, dahling!
Click to expand...

Lol you've already seen it so.. ;D


----------



## Thunder

Your haircut looks pretty good, Ron =P

I thought you were prettier than that, Pally >:/ jk


----------



## Princess

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Your haircut looks pretty good, Ron =P
> 
> I thought you were prettier than that, Pally >:/ jk


Heheheheh
You know you can't handle my sexiness(;


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Your haircut looks pretty good, Ron =P
> 
> I thought you were prettier than that, Pally >:/ jk


Thanks, brah! It's behaving today. For once. c:

@Pally if only the rest of tbt were as lucky as me :]


----------



## Princess

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your haircut looks pretty good, Ron =P
> 
> I thought you were prettier than that, Pally >:/ jk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, brah! It's behaving today. For once. c:
> 
> @Pally if only the rest of tbt were as lucky as me :]
Click to expand...

heheheheheh. Nope. c:


----------



## Micah

I saw a pic of Pally once. Then she deleted it two seconds later.


----------



## Colour Bandit

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Hehe</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
I just love changing the colour of my hair!


----------



## Princess

Looks good doctor. 

trolololol at Micah


----------



## Rocketman

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Yes my face is wonderful with my white eyes and white smile
> Ronnie you're gawgus


Holy crap.


And all this time I thought you were a guy!


Dang, second time this week that's happened.

Um...
  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Princess

No I am a guy. With really long bed hair.


----------



## Rocketman

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> No I am a guy. With really long bed hair.


That wears a necklace and has long eyelashes.

Hey, I've got long eyelashes too.

But cool. Cool story...uh...


----------



## Princess

..I'm the bottom picture. 
Trolololol 

That gorgeous hottie on the top is Ron Ronaldo.


----------



## Rocketman

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> ..I'm the bottom picture.
> Trolololol
> 
> That gorgeous hottie on the top is Ron Ronaldo.


Oh. You have a black face, white eyes, a very thin white mouth, and a shiny necklace, I noticed.

With extraordinarily long hair.


Oh. K. But why do you have a picture of Ronaldo as well?


----------



## Princess

Because we both have the mgmt coin. 
I'm wearing it, and she's holding it. 
Derp.


----------



## Rocketman

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Because we both have the mgmt coin.
> I'm wearing it, and she's holding it.
> Derp.


Oh. That's not a necklace then. That's the coin.


----------



## Mino

Kaleb wants Pally's rooster.


----------



## Rocketman

*trevor said:
			
		

> Kaleb wants Pally's rooster.


There we go again with the baseless assumptions.



Mr. Baseless Assumptions


----------



## Princess

Everyone wants my rooster. 
I'm Mark afterall.


----------



## Numner

MGMT coin wat

watwatwat


----------



## Princess

It comes with the Deluxe Edition of Congratulations.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Pally. Your. your. your. hair. <3

& your smile.. it's beautiful ;D

I got bright blonde hair dye. Yeeessss


----------



## Princess

Thank you for liking my bed hair


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Look! I got a Kermit the Frog hat! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess

That's so cute Kalinn =D


----------



## kalinn

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> That's so cute Kalinn =D


=P thanks. I bought it at the store today. 

AND I BOUGHT RUBBER DUCKS TO ADD TO MY RUBBER DUCK COLLECTION


----------



## Princess

kalinn said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so cute Kalinn =D
> 
> 
> 
> =P thanks. I bought it at the store today.
> 
> AND I BOUGHT RUBBER DUCKS TO ADD TO MY RUBBER DUCK COLLECTION
Click to expand...

HDFV HKSD BVJKBGADG
MUST SHOW ME


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Duck Collection</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
=D


----------



## Sonicdude41

k, so it seems that I'm the only one that hasn't posted a picture of me yet.  Soooo...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">lolsorry:3</div>

This is one that I took a few weeks ago, when I had gotten my haircut.  It's not HD quality, but it'll do.


----------



## Princess

OH MY GOD KALINN

Sonic you so cute


----------



## Sonicdude41

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD KALINN
> 
> Sonic you so cute


...Pally?  Is that you?

And in dat avatar... is that you also? : o


----------



## Princess

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD KALINN
> 
> Sonic you so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pally?  Is that you?
> 
> And in dat avatar... is that you also? : o
Click to expand...

Yes. I am Andrew VanWyngarden.(;


----------



## Sonicdude41

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD KALINN
> 
> Sonic you so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pally?  Is that you?
> 
> And in dat avatar... is that you also? : o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I am Andrew VanWyngarden.(;
Click to expand...

Oh bahahahaha.  That one of him looks kinda cute. :3


----------



## Princess

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD KALINN
> 
> Sonic you so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pally?  Is that you?
> 
> And in dat avatar... is that you also? : o
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I am Andrew VanWyngarden.(;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bahahahaha.  That one of him looks kinda cute. :3
Click to expand...

Kinda?!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Kalinn, you look lovely as always. c: And your rubber duck collection is most impressive.

Sonic, lookin' fly. 8Db


----------



## Sonicdude41

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I am Andrew VanWyngarden.(;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh bahahahaha.  That one of him looks kinda cute. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda?!
Click to expand...

Oh, let me redact my last statement: he IS cute.


----------



## Princess

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bahahahaha.  That one of him looks kinda cute. :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, let me redact my last statement: he IS cute.
Click to expand...

8D


----------



## Sonicdude41

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, let me redact my last statement: he IS cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8D
Click to expand...

...Is it bad that I'm falling for him?


----------



## Princess

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, let me redact my last statement: he IS cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 8D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...Is it bad that I'm falling for him?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## ATWA

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

am I cool enough for you guys

and damn that's a big image. More to like I guess


----------



## Princess

Dat fro.
Quinten.
_Dat fro._


----------



## ATWA

i know iknow


----------



## Princess

It's almost as cool as Matt Asti's fro.
Damn.


----------



## merinda!

ATWA said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am I cool enough for you guys
> 
> and damn that's a big image. More to like I guess


dat hair
unf.

;D


----------



## ATWA

-mez said:
			
		

> ATWA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> am I cool enough for you guys
> 
> and damn that's a big image. More to like I guess
> 
> 
> 
> dat hair
> unf.
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

uhhh unf to you too


----------



## Lisathegreat!

KALINN. I used to collect rubber duckies when I was like 7 =D
& omg. Where did you get that hat? D:

Lookin' nicceee Sonic 8]

ATWA, my cousin has the same hair as you, she's 2! Ahaha, nice pic.


----------



## ATWA

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> KALINN. I used to collect rubber duckies when I was like 7 =D
> & omg. Where did you get that hat? D:
> 
> Lookin' nicceee Sonic 8]
> 
> ATWA, my cousin has the same hair as you, she's 2! Ahaha, nice pic.


cool, I love having the hair of a 2 year old


----------



## kalinn

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> KALINN. I used to collect rubber duckies when I was like 7 =D
> & omg. Where did you get that hat? D:


:0 You should give them to me 

And I found it at Walmart


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kalinn said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KALINN. I used to collect rubber duckies when I was like 7 =D
> & omg. Where did you get that hat? D:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 You should give them to me
> 
> And I found it at Walmart
Click to expand...

Naah, my mom sold them all ;-;

& I was just at Wal-mart 2 hours ago D:<


----------



## Niya

http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g345/MochaJynx/Royal%20Gorge%2010-2-10/

Hey Lisamillitz, I thought of you (don't take that the wrong way. :L) when I went up in the mountains yesterday. I took lots of pictures, but these are the best ones.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mochacho said:
			
		

> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g345/MochaJynx/Royal%20Gorge%2010-2-10/
> 
> Hey Lisamillitz, I thought of you (don't take that the wrong way. :L) when I went up in the mountains yesterday. I took lots of pictures, but these are the best ones.


Wow, those were very pretty. I really like the last one.

I showed my mom. She was staring at them with her mouth wide open, haha. She reeally likes scenery, though, so she likes seeing pictures like that.

Anyway, if you ever take more, tell me!


----------



## Niya

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g345/MochaJynx/Royal%20Gorge%2010-2-10/
> 
> Hey Lisamillitz, I thought of you (don't take that the wrong way. :L) when I went up in the mountains yesterday. I took lots of pictures, but these are the best ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those were very pretty. I really like the last one.
> 
> I showed my mom. She was staring at them with her mouth wide open, haha. She reeally likes scenery, though, so she likes seeing pictures like that.
> 
> Anyway, if you ever take more, tell me!
Click to expand...

Sure! I actually have some more. I can post them right now and give you the link. Just gimme a sec. ^-^


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/albums/g345/MochaJynx/Royal%20Gorge%2010-2-10/
> 
> Hey Lisamillitz, I thought of you (don't take that the wrong way. :L) when I went up in the mountains yesterday. I took lots of pictures, but these are the best ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those were very pretty. I really like the last one.
> 
> I showed my mom. She was staring at them with her mouth wide open, haha. She reeally likes scenery, though, so she likes seeing pictures like that.
> 
> Anyway, if you ever take more, tell me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure! I actually have some more. I can post them right now and give you the ]Alrighty!
> 
> *Runs to mom*
Click to expand...


----------



## technoxmaniac

You're all badass with your nifty pictures, and I'm all lame. D:


----------



## Cottonball

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> You're all badass with your nifty pictures, and I'm all lame. D:


Im badass any way


----------



## Lisathegreat!

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> You're all badass with your nifty pictures, and I'm all lame. D:


hale naw bro


----------



## Sonicdude41

Do all of your parents know all of you?  :S


----------



## technoxmaniac

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all badass with your nifty pictures, and I'm all lame. D:
> 
> 
> 
> hale naw bro
Click to expand...

YES! D:<


----------



## technoxmaniac

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all badass with your nifty pictures, and I'm all lame. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Im badass any way
Click to expand...

*****, you're a BEAST


----------



## Ricano

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Do all of your parents know all of you?  :S


wat


----------



## Sonicdude41

Ricano said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all of your parents know all of you?  :S
> 
> 
> 
> wat
Click to expand...

I'm guessing Lisa's mom knows... Mochacho in some way?  I dunno. :S


----------



## Lisathegreat!

What? No haha.

I told her in another thread that my mom has always wanted to go to Colorado. Mochacho lives there, so she posted some scenery pics, & I showed my mom


----------



## kalinn

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Do all of your parents know all of you?  :S


I never met my parents.. 
They weren't even there when I was born :'(


----------



## Cottonball

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're all badass with your nifty pictures, and I'm all lame. D:
> 
> 
> 
> Im badass any way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *****, you're a BEAST
Click to expand...

Roar! >


----------



## Niya

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all of your parents know all of you?  :S
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing Lisa's mom knows... Mochacho in some way?  I dunno. :S
Click to expand...

Nope, not personally. Maybe when she comes to visit, though. =D


----------



## Sonicdude41

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> What? No haha.
> 
> I told her in another thread that my mom has always wanted to go to Colorado. Mochacho lives there, so she posted some scenery pics, & I showed my mom


Oh, okay.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonicdude41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do all of your parents know all of you?  :S
> 
> 
> 
> wat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing Lisa's mom knows... Mochacho in some way?  I dunno. :S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, not personally. Maybe when she comes to visit, though. =D
Click to expand...

Ahaha, maybe xD

I asked my mom "Where is it in Colorado you want to go, exactly?" 

she's like "The mountains."

._.


----------



## Ricano

ohey, what's this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolistilllookthesame</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Princess

You're not (un)ing 
Cute


----------



## Ricano

oh, do you want me to (un).


----------



## Princess

No. You (un) too much.


----------



## Gnome

How do you unsatisfied too much? make sense people.


----------



## Princess

(spin)


----------



## AndyB

Gnome said:
			
		

> How do you unsatisfied too much? make sense people.


Yeah, but look who was talking. =O
Zing!


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you unsatisfied too much? make sense people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but look who was talking. =O
> Zing!
Click to expand...

D:
Andy beat me to it.


----------



## Ricano

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> No. You (un) too much.


I'll stop then. 8D


----------



## Princess

Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You (un) too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll stop then. 8D
Click to expand...

Lol okay good.


----------



## Silentshadow

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I updated my hair  and I love this picture ^~^





</div>


----------



## OmegaMan

http://i54.tinypic.com/6r7h3a.jpg


----------



## Bacon Boy

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> http://i54.tinypic.com/6r7h3a.jpg


You're a really bad troll.


----------



## OmegaMan

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/6r7h3a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You're a really bad troll.
Click to expand...

How am I a troll?

I was just posting a picture.


----------



## Ricano

OmegaMan said:
			
		

> http://i54.tinypic.com/6r7h3a.jpg


Fine facial features you got there, sir.


----------



## OmegaMan

Ricano said:
			
		

> OmegaMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/6r7h3a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Fine facial features you got there, sir.
Click to expand...

Thank you, my secret is mascara


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Silentshadow said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I updated my hair  and I love this picture ^~^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Baaaah, you're gorgeous! 

;]


----------



## Silentshadow

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Silentshadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> I updated my hair  and I love this picture ^~^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Baaaah, you're gorgeous!
> 
> ;]
Click to expand...

hahah thank you -^^- it's actually really hard to get my hair to go like that without help


----------



## Nic

We have to many scene kids on TBT.  amiright?


----------



## Princess

Silentshadow you are really pretty


----------



## Silentshadow

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Silentshadow you are really pretty


thank you D


----------



## williamd

im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?


----------



## Silentshadow

williamd said:
			
		

> im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?


lol if you're on the full reply page there should be a button underneath where it says 'Posting reply to... Thread' it's the one before the one all the way on the left. A box should pop up that says 'Enter the complete URL for the Image' and yeah :3


----------



## Nic

williamd said:
			
		

> im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?


If you are *THAT* dumb of a person then I advise you leave the world called the Internet.


----------



## williamd

@SilentShadow Thank you!


----------



## Princess

Nic said:
			
		

> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are *THAT* dumb of a person then I advise you leave the world called the Internet.
Click to expand...

Well that was completely uncalled for.

You can upload your photos to an image hosting site like photobucket then post the link here.


----------



## Silentshadow

williamd said:
			
		

> @SilentShadow Thank you!


No problem  just make sure that the URL you use will actually let you use the picture like facebook won't work but myspace does


----------



## Mino

Nic said:
			
		

> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are *THAT* dumb of a person then I advise you leave the world called the Internet.
Click to expand...

Christ, you are an unbelievable badass.


----------



## Nic

*trevor said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are *THAT* dumb of a person then I advise you leave the world called the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, you are an unbelievable badass.
Click to expand...

TYVM.


----------



## Princess

Jesus *censored.3.0*, Nic. You're the one talking about scenes?? Really? I don't know what your problem is, but you really don't need to bash other members.


----------



## Sporge27

Yeah that was really just rude Nic.  Honestly everyone has to start somewhere.  

To get an image up you need a site to host your images.  I suggest photobucket.  Thn you upload the image to that site and use the url to it inbetween these lovely image tags below 



		Code:
	

[img]image url here[/img]


----------



## Mino

Nic said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williamd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im such a N00B cuz i dont know how to get pics on tbt how do I?
> 
> 
> 
> If you are *THAT* dumb of a person then I advise you leave the world called the Internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Christ, you are an unbelievable badass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TYVM.
Click to expand...

Especially that time when you got all angsty and threatened to hack TBT.  That was real cool.


----------



## merinda!

Ricano said:
			
		

> ohey, what's this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolistilllookthesame</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Chris ya pretty.


----------



## Ricano

-mez said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohey, what's this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>lolistilllookthesame</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Chris ya pretty.
Click to expand...

D8


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

I went to NYCC/NYAF with Stef this weekend. c:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a pic of us there </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





We got anime'd by an artist there. We can't get over how wonky he made Stef look. XD

He made my eyes brown. :c But hey, hey drew better than I ever could 8]</div>


----------



## Thunder

Heh, that's awesome, Ron


----------



## muffun

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I went to NYCC/NYAF with Stef this weekend. c:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a pic of us there </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got anime'd by an artist there. We can't get over how wonky he made Stef look. XD
> 
> He made my eyes brown. :c But hey, hey drew better than I ever could 8]</div>


DAMN I WANTED TO GO TO COMIC CON SO I COULD MEET YOU RON. 

D':


----------



## Princess

That's awesome Ronnie.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I went to NYCC/NYAF with Stef this weekend. c:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a pic of us there </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got anime'd by an artist there. We can't get over how wonky he made Stef look. XD
> 
> He made my eyes brown. :c But hey, hey drew better than I ever could 8]</div>


stef will now be known as brick chin.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Yes, Nic. We have many scene kids here. ...

Your point? :s 

It's not a bad thing, is it? :L


----------



## Silentshadow

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I went to NYCC/NYAF with Stef this weekend. c:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a pic of us there </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got anime'd by an artist there. We can't get over how wonky he made Stef look. XD
> 
> He made my eyes brown. :c But hey, hey drew better than I ever could 8]</div>


Hmm I'm not sure if I saw you... What days did you go?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to NYCC/NYAF with Stef this weekend. c:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a pic of us there </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got anime'd by an artist there. We can't get over how wonky he made Stef look. XD
> 
> He made my eyes brown. :c But hey, hey drew better than I ever could 8]</div>
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN I WANTED TO GO TO COMIC CON SO I COULD MEET YOU RON.
> 
> D':
Click to expand...

There's always next year =J

@SilentShadow: Saturday and Sunday. ^w^ I was dressed as a Sim, aka I just had a plumbob.
@Petah: ohh godd xD Poor Stef.
@Pally&Thundah: Thank yeh! c:


----------



## Ricano

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I went to NYCC/NYAF with Stef this weekend. c:
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>here's a pic of us there </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got anime'd by an artist there. We can't get over how wonky he made Stef look. XD
> 
> He made my eyes brown. :c But hey, hey drew better than I ever could 8]</div>


Awesome!


----------



## Vooloo

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

olook guess who's back on the Picture Thread.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

MIKUUU, I like your hair 0:
Pretty picture :]


----------



## Vooloo

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> MIKUUU, I like your hair 0:
> Pretty picture :]


Thanks. ;D
My SHINee shirt recently came in the mail.
So I just HAD to take a picture of myself wearing it. ;u;


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Miku said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKUUU, I like your hair 0:
> Pretty picture :]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. ;D
> My SHINee shirt recently came in the mail.
> So I just HAD to take a picture of myself wearing it. ;u;
Click to expand...

HAHA, I know. I do that a lot.

When get something new, I'm just like "CAMERA! WHERE ARE YOU?!"


----------



## Miranda

My friend Sara and me on our bikes.


----------



## Princess

Bad. Ass. 

;p


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>supbro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
lol ur welcome trevor</div>


----------



## Mino

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>supbro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


FECKING SAVED.


----------



## Princess

*trevor said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>supbro</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> FECKING SAVED.
Click to expand...

FAAAACKU


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Miranda. gone. wildddd.


----------



## kalinn

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>New, cooler hat my mom got me from her vacation! </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kalinn, I saw someone wearing that in a picture today! 0:

Cuuuute!~ :]


----------



## Callie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me and my new glasses</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, you can see the reflection of my keyboard in my glasses </div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

CherryTree, I love your hair!

& I like those glasses :]


----------



## Ron Swanson

Kalinn that hat. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My friend and I earlier tonight.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
teehee.


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>another chair picture</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'd post pics of my party, but I doubt my friends would like to be shown on TBT. You'd have to check out my facebook for that. I haven't even uploaded all of them.


----------



## Princess

Kalinn you make a cute cookie monster 
Lol Treffah.


----------



## Callie

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> CherryTree, I love your hair!
> 
> & I like those glasses :]


Thanks!


----------



## «Jack»

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Good afternoon.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Lol, Jack. Cute freckles :]


----------



## Kyel

This is what baller looks like.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

Was that after or before.


----------



## Kyel

wut


----------



## Ricano

It's in the bathroom, is it not


----------



## Kyel

No, it's in a jail cell, because I'm so baller.


----------



## Princess

Looking good Kyel


----------



## Kyel

I know right, I fre$hin'd up reall goood


----------



## Ricano

Kyel said:
			
		

> I know right, I fre$hin'd up reall goood


break yo self, foo


----------



## Kyel

Ricano said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, I fre$hin'd up reall goood
> 
> 
> 
> break yo self, foo
Click to expand...

I try, but I'm just so flawle$$


----------



## Princess

Kyel said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right, I fre$hin'd up reall goood
> 
> 
> 
> break yo self, foo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I try, but I'm just so flawle$$
Click to expand...

fo real?


----------



## Kyel

.


----------



## Ricano

Kyel said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I try, but I'm just so flawle$$
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fo real?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

do you grow "stuff" bro.


----------



## Princess

Oh you. 
Don't be under the influence when you drive again. lmao


----------



## Kyel

Lol, i was fried when i posted that... i should erase it D: ... very uncalled for.


----------



## Yokie

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Suckish quality</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Kyel

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Its been awhile.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Trevor your hair is getting looooooong again.


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lol, i was fried when i posted that... i should erase it D: ... very uncalled for.


If this was facebook I would "like" that.
But it's not.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

kels post others ;o

& cute pics guuuiiiseee :}


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> kels post others ;o
> 
> & cute pics guuuiiiseee :}


What others?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kels post others ;o
> 
> & cute pics guuuiiiseee :}
> 
> 
> 
> What others?
Click to expand...

The other pictures on FB.

ooo: 

with your pretty eyes~


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kels post others ;o
> 
> & cute pics guuuiiiseee :}
> 
> 
> 
> What others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other pictures on FB.
> 
> ooo:
> 
> with your pretty eyes~
Click to expand...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


Your welcome.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kels post others ;o
> 
> & cute pics guuuiiiseee :}
> 
> 
> 
> What others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The other pictures on FB.
> 
> ooo:
> 
> with your pretty eyes~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
Click to expand...

:]


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The other pictures on FB.
> 
> ooo:
> 
> with your pretty eyes~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :]
Click to expand...

Lol, *censored.7.4*. :3


----------



## The Sign Painter

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


go easy on the ketchup.


----------



## Cottonball

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> go easy on the ketchup.
Click to expand...

*censored.9.10* its blood. Dosent look at all like ketchup.


----------



## Vooloo

I'm dressed in all black and wearing my Cheshire Cat-colored extensions. I'm about to leave for my cousin's house so I can't eat candy inside in front of little children outside my door. Total bummer. D:

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## dragonflamez

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I'm kinda awesome.


----------



## Princess

Those glasses.

Give me those glasses DF.

And you look good.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Miku, you have the cutest eyes :]

dragon. yo glasses.

 B)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm kinda awesome.


High-def glasses? HAAHAHAHHA *snortcough*


----------



## dragonflamez

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I'm kinda awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> High-def glasses? HAAHAHAHHA *snortcough*
Click to expand...

Excuse me sir, you are mistaken.


----------



## Mino

Lookin' pensive in the library:


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Oh silly Trevor you were supposed to be in a museum. tsk tsk..
Anyways I could totally see that picture of you on a campaign. 'Vote for Trevor L.'

Nice picture Kelsi.


----------



## Cottonball

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Oh silly Trevor you were supposed to be in a museum. tsk tsk..
> Anyways I could totally see that picture of you on a campaign. 'Vote for Trevor L.'
> 
> Nice picture Kelsi.


Thanks. My school had a white screen for photos for halloween costumes. I was all 'hellz yeeeeah!'...  Then everyone watched me while I took my photo it was awkward. 

^^


----------



## Zachary

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Need a like button.


----------



## Cottonball

Zack said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Need a like button.
Click to expand...

:3 F'anks!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D

Trevor, I like your hair. :


----------



## Cottonball

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :


Nice.


And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?


----------



## Princess

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?
Click to expand...

I should rename my photobucket album from Trevorlia to Trevor's hair
hehe~


----------



## Bacon Boy

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should rename my photobucket album from Trevorlia to Trevor's hair
> hehe~
Click to expand...

Sounds like the whole "Andy's Pants" thing all over again. 

Next up: an XAT called "In Trevor's Hair".


----------



## Lisathegreat!

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should rename my photobucket album from Trevorlia to Trevor's hair
> hehe~
Click to expand...

;]


----------



## Numner

*trevor said:
			
		

> Lookin' pensive in the library:


You look incredibly young for your age it seems.


----------



## Princess

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should rename my photobucket album from Trevorlia to Trevor's hair
> hehe~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like the whole "Andy's Pants" thing all over again.
> 
> Next up: an XAT called "In Trevor's Hair".
Click to expand...

Nah.

But lol I remember Andy's Pants.
Good times.


----------



## Mino

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should rename my photobucket album from Trevorlia to Trevor's hair
> hehe~
Click to expand...

|:


----------



## Mino

Numner said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' pensive in the library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look incredibly young for your age it seems.
Click to expand...

Yeah... I have to agree.  I can assure you I'm not young upstairs, though.


----------



## Princess

*trevor said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kels, I was about to ask how you took that, haha. cutiepie D
> 
> Trevor, I like your hair. :
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> And dosent everyone like Trevor's hair?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I should rename my photobucket album from Trevorlia to Trevor's hair
> hehe~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> |:
Click to expand...

luv u 2 <33


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


4evr.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*trevor said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' pensive in the library:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look incredibly young for your age it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah... I have to agree.  I can assure you I'm not young upstairs, though.
Click to expand...

...too easy.
I could guess your response without even asking the question.


----------



## Liv

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div> 

no glasses no braces =)


----------



## Bulerias

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Waiting @ school for my ride with nothing better to do than take a lame quality webcam photo...haha.


----------



## sarahbear

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>soramorgan.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ahhhhh.</div>


----------



## Princess

All of TBT is very pretty/handsome.


----------



## Bacon Boy

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> All of TBT is very pretty/handsome.


Even me? :O


----------



## Lisathegreat!

soramorgan. said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soramorgan.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh.</div>


I love the color of your hair. I've always wanted it .

You're so pretty :]


----------



## sarahbear

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soramorgan.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your hair. I've always wanted it .
> 
> You're so pretty :]
Click to expand...

Hehe, thank you!
You're making me blush.
I don't even know what color it is.
It's like either dark blonde or light brown.


----------



## Thunder

Nice pictures, Olivia, Bul Techni-errr, Soramorgan =p


----------



## Lisathegreat!

soramorgan. said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soramorgan.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your hair. I've always wanted it .
> 
> You're so pretty :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, thank you!
> You're making me blush.
> I don't even know what color it is.
> It's like either dark blonde or light brown.
Click to expand...

I've always had dark brown. I tried dying it to a lighter color, but eh.

:]]]


----------



## sarahbear

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>soramorgan.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of your hair. I've always wanted it .
> 
> You're so pretty :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe, thank you!
> You're making me blush.
> I don't even know what color it is.
> It's like either dark blonde or light brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've always had dark brown. I tried dying it to a lighter color, but eh.
> 
> :]]]
Click to expand...

Oh but I love dark brown hair!


----------



## sarahbear

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Nice pictures, Olivia, Bul Techni-errr, Soramorgan =p


My popcorn buddy. :3


----------



## Bulerias

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bul Techni-errr


This flew over my head... was that supposed to be "technicolor" because the photo is black-and-white??


----------



## sarahbear

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bul Techni-errr
> 
> 
> 
> This flew over my head... was that supposed to be "technicolor" because the photo is black-and-white??
Click to expand...

No.
I used to be the-technicolor-phase.


----------



## Thunder

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bul Techni-errr
> 
> 
> 
> This flew over my head... was that supposed to be "technicolor" because the photo is black-and-white??
Click to expand...

Heh, no. I accidentally forgot a comma. Technicolor was Soramorgan's older name. =P

@Sora: Now you're making me want some popcorn D:


----------



## Liv

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Nice pictures, Olivia, Bul Techni-errr, Soramorgan =p


thank you!!

soramorgan- you're eyes are beauttiful.


----------



## Bulerias

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bul Techni-errr
> 
> 
> 
> This flew over my head... was that supposed to be "technicolor" because the photo is black-and-white??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh, no. I accidentally forgot a comma. Technicolor was Soramorgan's older name. =P
> 
> @Sora: Now you're making me want some popcorn D:
Click to expand...

Ah, gotcha.  Haha.  Thanks though!


----------



## sarahbear

Olivia! said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures, Olivia, Bul Techni-errr, Soramorgan =p
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> soramorgan- you're eyes are beauttiful.
Click to expand...

lol thanks.
Edit: You're cute. :]


----------



## Liv

soramorgan. said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures, Olivia, Bul Techni-errr, Soramorgan =p
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> soramorgan- you're eyes are beauttiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanks.
> Edit: You're cute. :]
Click to expand...

thank you!!


----------



## sarahbear

Olivia! said:
			
		

> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pictures, Olivia, Bul Techni-errr, Soramorgan =p
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!
> 
> soramorgan- you're eyes are beauttiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol thanks.
> Edit: You're cute. :]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you!!
Click to expand...

Yeppp.


----------



## muffun

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>dog whisperer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

No I don't have a moustache


----------



## sarahbear

Muffun said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>dog whisperer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> 
> No I don't have a moustache[/quote]How does your mouth do that? o.o


----------



## muffun

soramorgan. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>dog whisperer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> 
> No I don't have a moustache[/quote]How does your mouth do that? o.o[/quote]Very complex and painful muscle rearrangements. o_e
Click to expand...


----------



## sarahbear

Muffun said:
			
		

> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>dog whisperer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> 
> No I don't have a moustache[/quote]How does your mouth do that? o.o[/quote]Very complex and painful muscle rearrangements. o_e[/quote]hahahaha.
> I'm impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Thunder

Muffun said:
			
		

> soramorgan. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>dog whisperer</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>
> 
> No I don't have a moustache[/quote]How does your mouth do that? o.o[/quote]Very complex and painful muscle rearrangements. o_e[/quote]Heh, my mouth gets kinda *****y when i do that :T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

HOLDEN I SRSLY THOUGHT THAT WAS A MUSTACHE. for 2 seconds.

Cute doggeh :]


----------



## Mino

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of TBT is very pretty/handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> Even me? :O
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## Miranda

Here's another of Sara and me, because I'm a huge lame-o and never take pictures of just myself...anyway, this was from this past Summer, we were going to a concert.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here I am, in a horrible picture one of my friends took on the bus. At least you get to see my sexy, sexy overcoat.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ricano

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here I am, in a horrible picture one of my friends took on the bus. At least you get to see my sexy, sexy overcoat.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Why do people put holes in their sleeves for their thumbs? :L


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ricano said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here I am, in a horrible picture one of my friends took on the bus. At least you get to see my sexy, sexy overcoat.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people put holes in their sleeves for their thumbs? :L
Click to expand...

Flannel shirt.
Holes already existed.


----------



## Ricano

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here I am, in a horrible picture one of my friends took on the bus. At least you get to see my sexy, sexy overcoat.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people put holes in their sleeves for their thumbs? :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flannel shirt.
> Holes already existed.
Click to expand...

But what purpose do they serve.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Oh, peter that's the one. ;]

Miranda, you look like my younger sister, but in an older version. it's kinda creepy, but cool :]. You so perdy.


----------



## The Sign Painter

Ricano said:
			
		

> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FarrenTheRobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here I am, in a horrible picture one of my friends took on the bus. At least you get to see my sexy, sexy overcoat.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Why do people put holes in their sleeves for their thumbs? :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flannel shirt.
> Holes already existed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But what purpose do they serve.
Click to expand...

They keep the palms of my hands warm.

And @lisa No, I actually had a different one I was talking about, but I saw it, was reminded, and posted.


----------



## Princess

Miranda you so pretty.


----------



## Mino

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Here I am, in a horrible picture one of my friends took on the bus. At least you get to see my sexy, sexy overcoat.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coat pictures?  Hell yes!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

I can't tell you how much better you look clothed. XD


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

So distinguished. ='J


----------



## OJ.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>California girls, we're unforgettable. Accept in OJ's case when we're from Frisco and we're grouchy that Cliff Lee exists.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Mino

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> I can't tell you how much better you look clothed. XD


Yeah right, you enjoyed my various nip slips.


----------



## Sporge27

...... does this mean she saw you without clothes.... these implications greatly confuse me.....


----------



## Nic

*trevor said:
			
		

> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*THAT* dumb of a person then I advise you leave the world called the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you are an unbelievable badass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TYVM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially that time when you got all angsty and threatened to hack TBT.  That was real cool.
Click to expand...

Never said I was going to hack TBT.  I do know that we had two members who wanted to hack TBT.


----------



## Kyel

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> All of TBT is very pretty/handsome.


The Beautiful Tree.


----------



## Princess

*trevor said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you how much better you look clothed. XD
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right, you enjoyed my various nip slips.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I'm not apart of that fan club you got going on there. xD 
And oh God.
Pass the brain bleach.. x-x


----------



## Kyel

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Colour Bandit

*trevor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coat pictures?  Hell yes!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


 You're so cute! <small><small>Not as cute as my boyfriend though.</small></small>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I <3 Penguins</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kyel said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


OMG, you look like Alex Evans in the first picture.


----------



## Thunder

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> ...... does this mean she saw you without clothes.... these implications greatly confuse me.....


I smell something fishy... Better keep an eye on these two (un)


----------



## Callie

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coat pictures?  Hell yes!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're so cute! <small><small>Not as cute as my boyfriend though.</small></small>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I <3 Penguins</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Oh my god... I'm in love with your penguins!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

TheDoctor, I really think your eyes are pretty. They're like the color of dirt


----------



## Zachary

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coat pictures?  Hell yes!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're so cute! <small><small>Not as cute as my boyfriend though.</small></small>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I <3 Penguins</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Nice Doctor Who poster. I want one.


----------



## Mino

Nic said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep*THAT*
> 
> 
> 
> TYVM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially that time when you got all angsty and threatened to hack TBT.  That was real cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said I was going to hack TBT.  I do know that we had two members who wanted to hack TBT.
Click to expand...

Oh, that reply only took one extra month.  (un)

Whatever you say brah.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Zack said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coat pictures?  Hell yes!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> You're so cute! <small><small>Not as cute as my boyfriend though.</small></small>
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I <3 Penguins</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Doctor Who poster. I want one.
Click to expand...

I go out and buy all the Doctor who magazines for the posters. (I also like the random masks in the Little kids Doctor Who magazine (The random Weeping Angels mask hanging on the wardrobe door.))

My year 10 school photo is taking ages to be delivered, it's my best school photo to date. (Since in my last one I had long hair that I'd tied back...which was stupid.)


----------



## SilentHopes

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gamin'</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Outfit for homecoming.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Princess

Awwh Trevor. You're such an adorable little man.


----------



## Kyel

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I put on for my city, on on for my city</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 




</div>

I really don't think I look like someone who loves Animal Crossing....there is something wrong with me...


----------



## Ricano

Kyel said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I put on for my city, on on for my city</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I really don't think I look like someone who loves Animal Crossing....there is something wrong with me...


The shocka?


----------



## Kyel

Ricano said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I put on for my city, on on for my city</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I really don't think I look like someone who loves Animal Crossing....there is something wrong with me...
> 
> 
> 
> The shocka?
Click to expand...

It's actually a gang sign where my index finger is curved and pressed against my middle finger for a "P" type shape.


----------



## Mino

Kyel said:
			
		

> Ricano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I put on for my city, on on for my city</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I really don't think I look like someone who loves Animal Crossing....there is something wrong with me...
> 
> 
> 
> The shocka?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's actually a gang sign where my index finger is curved and pressed against my middle finger for a "P" type shape.
Click to expand...

That's pretty G, G.


----------



## Princess

Kyel is a qt.


----------



## Deleted User

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I don't like my teeth  I was in 6th grade I'll try to take a pic tomorrow...If I want to


----------



## SilentHopes

<div class='spoiler_toggle'></div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Me in all my shota glory. God I look young ._.


----------



## Lisathegreat!

PurpleHeart said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Me</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I don't like my teeth  I was in 6th grade I'll try to take a pic tomorrow...If I want to


Omg. you look just like my friend Macy.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>this is Macy, you guys looked more alike when she was younger cause you had the same hair style.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kyel

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Kyel is a qt.


I'm balla'


----------



## muffun

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>asdadaf</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



</div>
truth and dare is a nightmare


----------



## Princess

XDD


----------



## Kyel




----------



## ayosammyx4




----------



## Lisathegreat!

kyel. that second picture is.. beautiful <3

Sammy you're so pretty! o:


----------



## ayosammyx4

lol. thanksss lisaaa.


----------



## Liv

Sammy you're so cute! I love your hair!


----------



## [Nook]

ayosammyx4 said:
			
		

>


Where'd you get that picture of me?


----------



## ayosammyx4

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 22 2010, 08:53:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayosammyx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that picture of me?
Click to expand...

yeahh okayy buddy! lol.


thanks to the other person who called me cutee.


----------



## [Nook]

ayosammyx4 said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Nov 22 2010, 08:53:37 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ayosammyx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd you get that picture of me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeahh okayy buddy! lol.
> 
> 
> thanks to the other person who called Nook cutee.
Click to expand...

Fix'd.


----------



## ayosammyx4

wowww nook!


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Nook was a girl all along..


----------



## [Nook]

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nook was a girl all along..


No.

I can change genders at will.


----------



## ayosammyx4

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Nov 22 2010, 09:06:48 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook was a girl all along..
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> I can change genders at will.
Click to expand...

thats creepy.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Nook was a girl all along..


Not really much of a secret.


----------



## ayosammyx4

Sylar said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook was a girl all along..
> 
> 
> 
> Not really much of a secret.
Click to expand...

lmfao! owned


----------



## Kyel

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> kyel. that second picture is.. beautiful <3


Zombie Kyel > Human Kyel ??? i see how it is...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyel. that second picture is.. beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Kyel > Human Kyel ??? i see how it is...
Click to expand...

they're both beautiful.


----------



## Kyel

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyel. that second picture is.. beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Kyel > Human Kyel ??? i see how it is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they're both beautiful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kyel. that second picture is.. beautiful <3
> 
> 
> 
> Zombie Kyel > Human Kyel ??? i see how it is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they're both beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

fml </3


----------



## Kyel

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> they're both beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fml </3
Click to expand...

I'm jp, lets get married.


----------



## Kyel

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Represent!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Notice the shirt....</div>





Yea...


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>We were bored...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

I have about 20 other crazy pictures, but they're just too weird for TBT. It might explode. :O


----------



## Lisathegreat!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>We were bored...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I have about 20 other crazy pictures, but they're just too weird for TBT. It might explode. :O


haha, saw those. Ohu ;D

OMG KYEL <3


----------



## gerardo781

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I usually don't take many pics..</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Kyel said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Represent!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the shirt....</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...


Cool hair.


----------



## Kyel

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Represent!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the shirt....</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool hair.
Click to expand...

I shhmell a hater. :3


----------



## Princess

Kyel is gorgeous. 

Haha awesome shirt.


----------



## Megamannt125

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












</div>


----------



## Kyel

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Wanna relationship with me ?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Kyel said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Represent!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the shirt....</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...
> 
> 
> 
> Cool hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shhmell a hater. :3
Click to expand...

What the hell?


----------



## brotatochip

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Kyel is gorgeous.
> 
> Haha awesome shirt.


^ : D


----------



## Megamannt125

Kyel said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna relationship with me ?
Click to expand...

No, sorry.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Kyel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna relationship with me ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, sorry.
Click to expand...

I saw your pic on a Recommended Friends thing on Facebook.
Didn't think it was you at first, however.


----------



## Ricano

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>We were bored...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I have about 20 other crazy pictures, but they're just too weird for TBT. It might explode. :O


Lol, it looks like you're checkin' him out.


----------



## Princess

Lol mega XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

Ricano said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>We were bored...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> I have about 20 other crazy pictures, but they're just too weird for TBT. It might explode. :O
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, it looks like you're checkin' him out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miranda

Mega you have pretty teeth!!


----------



## Brad




----------



## Colour Bandit

I dyed my hair...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Check it!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<big><big>*Before*</big></big>




<big><big>*After*</big></big>








</div>
The dodgy webcam makes my hair look chestnut, but its actually *Dark Red/Mahogany.*
*And I'm getting something to colour my eyebrows darker before you mention my blonde eyebrows!*


----------



## Princess

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coolest gang around</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





</div>


----------



## muffun

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coolest gang around</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


oh my god

klajdaydaodaqdaLOL


----------



## Thunder

I haven't seen a post in this thread for awhile :0


----------



## Ricano

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a post in this thread for awhile :0


Yesterday?


----------



## Thunder

Ricano said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a post in this thread for awhile :0
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday?
Click to expand...

I know, i was referring to that post.


----------



## merinda!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>my name is merinda, i like to dance.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">

</div>


----------



## Mino

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coolest gang around</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


That picture was taken before most quite a lot of TBT's members were born.  May of '95!


----------



## Princess

Merinda you're gorgeous<3 :*

Lol Trev


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*trevor said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coolest gang around</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was taken before most quite a lot of TBT's members were born.  May of '95!
Click to expand...

How do you know it was taken in 95?


----------



## Psychonaut

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coolest gang around</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was taken before most quite a lot of TBT's members were born.  May of '95!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know it was taken in 95?
Click to expand...

... it's his pic...

also, Psychonaut disagrees with you.


----------



## merinda!

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Merinda you're gorgeous<3 :*
> 
> Lol Trev


not even pally.


----------



## Princess

-mez said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merinda you're gorgeous<3 :*
> 
> Lol Trev
> 
> 
> 
> not even pally.
Click to expand...

Yes don't deny it)


----------



## Ron Swanson

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>okay</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Coolest gang around</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was taken before most quite a lot of TBT's members were born.  May of '95!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know it was taken in 95?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ... it's his pic...
> 
> also, Psychonaut disagrees with you.
Click to expand...

Well then.


----------



## Princess

Sylar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>okay</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">wild</div>


DAT DIMPLE


----------



## Micah

NVM


----------



## Thunder

Comatose said:
			
		

> NVM


OK


----------



## Vooloo

Bawwww. I know I'm not the prettiest one in the picture since I screwed up my smile. This was after we performed at our band concert a few days ago. The other two are my two best friends. I'm in the middle. 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Anna

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 </div>


----------



## Cottonball

I got my laptop fixed so now I can webcam again and I was fooling around with my webcam.


----------



## Princess

I like your sweater Kels you look cute.

Anna Banana y u so pretty


----------



## Liv

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Just thought I would update TBT on my whereabouts.. kinda. haha
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Not that you care or anything hahaha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">MERRY LATE CHRISTMAS!




vvv lookin pale.. ohh yeaaaahhh.




Party!




Not my childd. hahaa





</div>


----------



## Ciaran

Nice pictures Gabby.
Who's that girl thats holding you in the last one, though?


----------



## ohdangitsgabby

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nice pictures Gabby.
> Who's that girl thats holding you in the last one, though?


She's this amazing girl that you know you adore.
Just the sight of her make everyone happier because of her glowing beauty.


----------



## merinda!

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Just thought I would update TBT on my whereabouts.. kinda. haha
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Not that you care or anything hahaha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">MERRY LATE CHRISTMAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vvv lookin pale.. ohh yeaaaahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my childd. hahaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


O:
Gabby you're so prettttttttty.


----------



## Nightray

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Just thought I would update TBT on my whereabouts.. kinda. haha
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Not that you care or anything hahaha</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">MERRY LATE CHRISTMAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vvv lookin pale.. ohh yeaaaahhh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


You are so freaking beautiful! I wish I was beautiful like you. ;D
I want chur hair! <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Nikoking looks like the kid from MAD magazine.


----------



## Bulerias

Recording the new CD...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jake

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Recording the new CD...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Lol, give me your stubble?


----------



## Bulerias

Jake. said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording the new CD...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, give me your stubble?
Click to expand...

5 o'clock shadow represent


----------



## Jake

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording the new CD...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, give me your stubble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 o'clock shadow represent
Click to expand...

I'm confused? Mine was a serious question :S


----------



## Bulerias

Jake. said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recording the new CD...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, give me your stubble?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 5 o'clock shadow represent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm confused? Mine was a serious question :S
Click to expand...

Oh, what I'm saying is, there's not much to give since I have it every day haha


----------



## Jake

Okies, can I still have it? I really want one but I keep getting rid of it >.>


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:
			
		

> Okies, can I still have it? I really want one but I keep getting rid of it >.>


Then that's your own problem then. 

Looking good Bul.


----------



## Cottonball

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>curled my hair!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









</div>


----------



## Mino

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>I made this for you, today.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Jake

*trevor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I made this for you, today.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>




Collard shirts! You're a good man


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:
			
		

> Collard shirts! You're a good man


Collared!*

But yes!

Unless you meant "collard" as in... collard green.


----------



## Jake

*trevor said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collard shirts! You're a good man
> 
> 
> 
> Collared!*
> 
> But yes!
> 
> Unless you meant "collard" as in... collard green.
Click to expand...

yah, I meant Collared. Only shirts I wear


----------



## Cottonball

*trevor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I made this for you, today.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Lol, I say you should take a photo of you in a tux because your running for tbt president  Admin..

Just for kicks ya know?


Oh shi- got that wrong..


----------



## Mino

Jake. said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collard shirts! You're a good man
> 
> 
> 
> Collared!*
> 
> But yes!
> 
> Unless you meant "collard" as in... collard green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah, I meant Collared. Only shirts I wear
Click to expand...

Same here, unless I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Jake

*trevor said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Collard shirts! You're a good man
> 
> 
> 
> Collared!*
> 
> But yes!
> 
> Unless you meant "collard" as in... collard green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yah, I meant Collared. Only shirts I wear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, unless I'm not going anywhere.
Click to expand...

Same here, unless I'm sleeping...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This was me when my friend was following me in Japan taking random pictures of me... don't ask me what i'm doing :S I don't even know...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> yah, I meant Collared. Only shirts I wear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, unless I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here, unless I'm sleeping...
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This was me when my friend was following me in Japan taking random pictures of me... don't ask me what i'm doing :S I don't even know...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
Click to expand...

Nice bum where ya from?

Lol.. ;3


----------



## Jake

Australia


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> Australia


Ay mate you see any kangaroo's in them parts?


lol x3


----------



## Princess

*trevor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I made this for you, today.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


(hello)

But omg no signature black clothes.
You're wearing colour. That's not your pjs. :O


----------



## Mino

strikingmatches said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I made this for you, today.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> (hello)
> 
> But omg no signature black clothes.
> You're wearing colour. That's not your pjs. :O
Click to expand...

The shirt is black, for what it's worth.


----------



## Princess

Sorry I can't hear you over that green.(;


----------



## Psychonaut

*trevor said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>I made this for you, today.</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


<3


----------



## Jake

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Ay mate you see any kangaroo's in them parts?
> 
> 
> lol x3
Click to expand...

Of course I do


----------



## Cottonball

Jake. said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australia
> 
> 
> 
> Ay mate you see any kangaroo's in them parts?
> 
> 
> lol x3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I do
Click to expand...

Like are they just runnin' around everywhere? /lol


----------



## Hasfarr The Great

Best. Game. EVER.

Me am playing.


----------



## [Nook]

hasfarr said:
			
		

> Best. Game. EVER.
> 
> Me am playing.


I love that game.

I wonder when Posted Image 2 is coming out.


----------

